# What are you listening to right now?



## Alex

I borrowed this thread concept from fellow forum member Jim Soloway. It's a good way to get some new music suggestions.

Right now: Scott Henderson - Vibe Station


----------



## Xelebes

The rattle of the girders quivering under the force of the HVAC units.
The purchaser beside me talking to herself aloud.
The opening and closing of filing cabinets.
Distant conversation in the comptroller's office.


----------



## Gimper

Joe Bonamassa Live at Radio City Music Hall. Love the tune; Athens to Athens. If you're not tapping your foot while listening to that song, you better check your pulse.


----------



## GWN!

Joe Louis Walker - Everybody wants a piece

And just before I was spinning Colin Linden - Southern Jumbo.


----------



## greco

Dave Macki (GC member in Ottawa) 13 or so songs he had linked to in his thread.
"Speaker Hug" at the moment.

All the tracks are very highly recommended.


----------



## pattste

Michel Cusson has a new album coming out on Friday. I bought it on Bandcamp (pre-sale). The first song called Drowning Memories was available for download immediately and I've been looping it a few times. Very nice and relaxing. It reminds me quite a bit of David Gilmour's latest effort, Rattle that Lock. Here's a teaser.


----------



## garrettdavis275

Dozer - Two Coins For Eyes


----------



## Xelebes

Listening to Crystal Castles' sneak peak into their new album without Alice Glass.


----------



## Alex

Wilco - Star Wars


----------



## fretboard

Got side 1 of Izzy's Ju Ju Hounds album spinning while I wait for Iggy tickets to go on sale. Shuffle It All was the reason for pulling it out.


----------



## ed2000

Beck's Bolero


----------



## davetcan

In rotation the past week or so.


----------



## jbealsmusic

An interesting change for me. Someone recently told me to check out the band Halestorm.






I really dig her voice. You rarely hear female rock vocalists who grind it out like that. If you're a fan of female fronted modern rock bands, you might like some of their stuff.


----------



## mister.zed

At this instant? Lazaretto by Jack White. I think I gotta learn Alone In My Home and adapt the piano parts for guitar. Nice harmonies too...


----------



## zdogma

good album. the vinyl is possibly the biggest pain in the ass ever. it plays backwards and it skips/plays incorrectly if you don't start it in just the right spot.

I'm listening to Perfectamundo right now...


----------



## mister.zed

zdogma said:


> good album. the vinyl is possibly the biggest pain in the ass ever. it plays backwards and it skips/plays incorrectly if you don't start it in just the right spot.
> 
> I'm listening to Perfectamundo right now...


Yeah the so called Ultra LP. I have that, but I'm listening to a digital copy here at work. Here are the features of the vinyl:

- 180 gram vinyl
- 2 vinyl-only hidden tracks hidden beneath the center labels
- 1 hidden track plays at 78 RPM, one plays at 45 RPM, making this a 3-speed record
- Side A plays from the inside out
- Dual-groove technology: plays an electric or acoustic intro for “Just One Drink” depending on where needle is dropped. The grooves meet for the body of the song.
- Matte finish on Side B, giving the appearance of an un-played 78 RPM record
- Both sides end with locked grooves
- Vinyl pressed in seldom-used flat-edged format
- Dead wax area on Side A contains a hand-etched hologram by Tristan Duke of Infinity Light Science, the first of its kind on a vinyl record
- Absolutely zero compression used during recording, mixing and mastering
- Different running order from the CD/digital version
- LP utilizes some mixes different from those used on CD and digital version

So yeah it's a pretty cool pain in the ass. 

And the "Ultra-LP" thing reminds me of a joke from a '90s British TV show that I think I'm the only one in the world who thinks is hilarious:

Q: What dish has over 1,000,000 ingredients?
A: Ultimate Shepherd's Pie


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## shoretyus

I had to look that up ...sounds like Jacob dylan 



fretboard said:


> Got side 1 of Izzy's Ju Ju Hounds album spinning while I wait for Iggy tickets to go on sale. Shuffle It All was the reason for pulling it out.


----------



## Alex

Gates of Delirium - Yes


----------



## Electraglide

This.




then this.




now this.




suits the mood.


----------



## zontar

How My Soul Cries Out For You--Kansas


----------



## marcos

60's Oldies on the web.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Kurt Rosenwinkel's Star of Jupiter album. Came out ages ago but I haven't given it a chance. I hadn't really cared for him as a player and his incredibly dickish comments after Vijay Iyer won a MacArthur grant didn't further endear him to me. This is kinda cool though. Expansive sound for a quartet. Definitely his own man but sounds a bit like Bruford-era Holdsworth (tonally for sure. Not always in terms of vocabulary) playing in a more swinging context.


----------



## Alex

To be over - Yes.

I never listened to Relayer until recently. Killer track. I will check out the Rosenwinkel album. I caught live at the Montreal Jazz Festival 8 years ago.


----------



## High/Deaf

The title track is great too. The battle scene in the middle, where Howe's goes from guitar to steel and then Moraz comes in with a soaring minimoog solo, I just get chills thinking about it.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## amagras

This week I'm listening to Frank and Dweezil, and all the other many amazing musicians who participated in this project.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Alex

Tedeschi Trucks Band - Midnight in Harlem (some gorgeous slide playing)


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## hardasmum

Sleaford Mods


----------



## rhh7

This is the first song my guitar teacher has me learning.


----------



## zontar

Crushing Day--Joe Satriani


----------



## Steadfastly

Right now I am listening to this. It's one of my favourite songs and favourite videos.






But earlier today I was listening to this little gal. I love the power she can put out with that little frame.


----------



## puckhead

amagras said:


> This week I'm listening to Frank and Dweezil, and all the other many amazing musicians who participated in this project.


My daughter was considering switching in her school band from trombone to drums, because she figured she wouldn't have to read notes, just rhythm.
(she plays piano, so can read music better than me). So I found the sheet music for Zappa's Black page, to show here there are a hell of a lot of things to keep track of.
So we were listening to some Zappa earlier.

Speaking of drummers, it seems I have enjoyed so many bands Barrett Martin has been in
(Screaming Trees, Mad Season, and now the Walking Papers)


----------



## Lola




----------



## garrettdavis275

Ok I didn't post a video of my last reply. Here's a gooder song and video for ya'll!


----------



## zontar

Why am I Treated So Bad--Pop Staples


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## mhammer

A 2015 concert by Robben Ford with a very large (13-piece) horn section, and a hot Hammond player, recorded in Germany. VERY hot set.

http://www.archive.org/serve/Robben...igband2015-03-14RusselsheimTheaterGermany.wma


----------



## leftysg

Lots of Bowie...still


----------



## Alex

Steely Dan - The Royal Scam


----------



## Xelebes

I'm listening to a discofox set. It's what you get when you mix German disco with schlager (Germany's answer to country music.) You are supposed to do a paired dance that is somewhat of a hybrid of the foxtrot and the hustle (but I guess not really.)

I was at the end of the set when typing this, listening to Marcus Nowak's Dancing Queen.


----------



## GTmaker




----------



## Alex

This was on another forum. "Heroes" track by track with producer Tony Visconti. Great stuff

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p03g18sx?ns_mchannel=social&


----------



## zontar

Green Onions-Jon Lord


----------



## bzrkrage

Best of the Guess Who & Steve Miller Band.
Gotta love the thrift store!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Alex

Blackstar - Bowie


----------



## zontar

Guitar Jamboree--Chris Spedding


----------



## fretboard

Got some news I didn't want to hear this morning. Tellin' myself some Townes'll help before I have to get my game face on.


----------



## GTmaker

got this on a loop for the last 1/2 hour...
G.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Playing with a piano player tomorrow, working on Autumn Leaves, the C#dim is kicking my ass.


----------



## amagras

I find dim chords more playable when the b5 is one octave higher, for example:


----------



## mhammer

I'm on an Ian Hunter jag these days. For a guy who is coming up on 76 this June (Jerry Lee Lewis is only 4 years older than Hunter), he still knows how to wear shades and he still knows how to rock.


----------



## mhammer

And what evening could be complete without one of THE most perfect and self-contained solos ever recorded? I'm talking about Robbie Macintosh's exquisite 50 seconds in this classic tune. Yes, it's dubbed, but my goodness that's 50 seconds of sheer Telecaster ecstacy:


----------



## Alex

Hunter sounded really good in that clip


----------



## Alex

Mercury Rev - The light in You


----------



## GWN!

Sonny Landreth on Tidal


----------



## Alex

GWN! said:


> Sonny Landreth on Tidal
> 
> View attachment 18012


I'm on Tidal as well and will check it out.


----------



## Alex

Nels Cline - Coward

If you want to test your matrimonial stability, play this clip.


----------



## LanceT




----------



## jb welder

Right now?


----------



## JBFairthorne

Various Jazz standards...looking for ones that don't have 18 chords, only 5 of which I'm comfortable with. Just played with that piano/sax player last night. Great guy and I'm looking forward to expanding my skill-set. Honestly, the tempo's and strumming patterns are right up my alley, and a ton of pretty melodies out there...but WHY THE HELL do they need SO MANY chords?






Heard this a couple of times on the radio but only just last night figured out what the name was. LOVING the groove.


----------



## darkwaters

Been in a sentimental mood lately. Digging out the old vinyl.


----------



## Slooky

Hans Zimmer


----------



## Alex

Soundgarden - Outshined. From a list of songs to learn. I really dig the pre chorus on this tune. Late to the party but great sounding band.


----------



## Electraglide

Wavy Gravy doing Shel Silverstein


----------



## mhammer

darkwaters said:


> Been in a sentimental mood lately. Digging out the old vinyl.


I wore that damn album out. Went to see that band at the Montreal Forum. What a show! Saw them again at Place des Arts a year or two later.


----------



## amagras

The inner... That's their first album I think and the best for many music cultists. I mainly enjoy it as a listener but have to admit that it is a masterclass on how to use pentatonic scales....and ring mod on electric pianos (although Chick Corea is the master at it)


----------



## Alex

Tear for Fears - Sowing the Seeds of Love. first time listening to the whole album, wow, great album. Year of the Knife and Famous last Words are superb.


----------



## zontar

Jeff's Blues--The Yardbirds.


----------



## darkwaters

mhammer said:


> I wore that damn album out. Went to see that band at the Montreal Forum. What a show! Saw them again at Place des Arts a year or two later.


I'm envious. During the time they were on the go, at least the first iteration, I was a young lad living in a small bay town in Newfoundland. Had never heard them (or much else, for that matter) and, frankly, I wouldn't have been able to make head nor tale of the music.


----------



## Lola

This is amazing! Rock opera at it's best! I love this! I got into Nightwish about 5 years ago. My oldest son introduced me to them! OMG her voice is incredible! Not to mention the guitar playing! My mouth is hanging open!


----------



## Alex

Bill Frisell - When you wish upon a star


----------



## Xelebes

Digging deep into Greg Hambleton's songs from the 1960s.


----------



## Xelebes

Lola said:


> This is amazing! Rock opera at it's best! I love this! I got into Nightwish about 5 years ago. My oldest son introduced me to them! OMG her voice is incredible! Not to mention the guitar playing! My mouth is hanging open!


For symphonic metal with female leads, I dig Sharon den Adel from Within Temptation. I got turned onto her after hearing her work with Armin van Buuren.


----------



## amagras

I just discovered this on the yt feed of xotic


----------



## Lola

This just took my soul and ran away with it! That's is so unique and beautiful! W_ow! Thanks Amagras for making me aware of this guitar player! _


amagras said:


> I just discovered this on the yt feed of xotic


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> This is amazing! Rock opera at it's best! I love this! I got into Nightwish about 5 years ago. My oldest son introduced me to them! OMG her voice is incredible! Not to mention the guitar playing! My mouth is hanging open!


My supervisor showed me them on Thurs. and I found out that my nephew in the Death Metal band follows them. As far as I know she's no longer with Nightwish but is supposedly one of the top paid singers in the world. She does have a range on her. Phantom of the Opera is (as Tony the Tiger would say), Great.


----------



## amagras

Lola said:


> This just took my soul and ran away with it! That's is so unique and beautiful! W_ow! Thanks Amagras for making me aware of this guitar player! _


He's got the magic I think, this is not the kind of music I would usually listen to (is kind of too pink for my taste) but the guitarist makes it very special. Also, Steve Ferrone (drums) is one of the top session musicians in the world and the basist plays with Gov't Mule so no kidding!


----------



## Lola

My Saturday evening special! I never ever get sick of this song! This song makes me sooooooooooooooooo happy and so excited to be alive! I am going to put this on again and just dance! No one in the house but me! This song just penetrates each and every fiber of my heart and soul! Cliff Williams the silver fox is so hot and Angus! What can I say! 

This song = heart stopping adrenaline and sheer happiness!


----------



## Lola

This too! What a kick ass cool song! I love this! happy happy happy happy happy happy happy

You hear the guitar sound
Playin' nice and loud
Rock you to your knees
Gonna make your destiny

In Rock we Trust! It's Rock or bust!


----------



## Lola

and this too!! Angus's guitar playing just takes me to another world!


----------



## soulrebel




----------



## zontar

Livin' in Eternity--Larry Howard.


----------



## Lola

This is the ultimate Saturday night song! RIP John Lord, Rock God!!


----------



## Alex

Lola said:


> This is the ultimate Saturday night song! RIP John Lord, Rock God!!


Blackmore is one of my faves....this was odd with no guitar at the beginning and then, not sure what's going on with the cameraman around the 4 minute mark.


----------



## Steadfastly

What am I listening to right now? Hockey NIght in Canada. Well, specifically, I'm listening to the Leafs get humiliated in Ottawa. It is now 6-1 for Ottawa.


----------



## Lola

Listening to UFC but I think I am going to leave! I hate fights! I know a lot of people who really like this kind of thing! My sons love it! The 3 men and their dad sit there bonding and focusing on the fight! The profanity that comes out of their mouths is amazing!

Going back to the little corner of my world! lol


----------



## TheYanChamp

soulrebel said:


>


Got stuck in Fela for a month or so. Perfect Afro Zombie get shit done at work music.

Also very good get weird looks from every other subtrade music, until they also eventually get into it!

Right now, some Nine Inch Nails from album The Slip. Long time fan, first time listener.


----------



## zontar

The Rain Don't Fall on Me--Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Electraglide

Easyrider on TCM. 1969, the year we all smiled. Right now, "Don't Bogart that joint my friend....." .


----------



## zontar

Still listening to some old gospel music--those guys just had a great groove...

I've Been Born Again--the Original Five Blind Boys of Mississippi


----------



## jimmythegeek

I have an arrangement of Autumn Leaves in C from a horn player's Real Book that isn't too bad to play. More chords than some rocks tunes but they all logically lead into one another. Let me know if you want it. I bet you'd pick it up in a hurry. 


JBFairthorne said:


> Various Jazz standards...looking for ones that don't have 18 chords, only 5 of which I'm comfortable with. Just played with that piano/sax player last night. Great guy and I'm looking forward to expanding my skill-set. Honestly, the tempo's and strumming patterns are right up my alley, and a ton of pretty melodies out there...but WHY THE HELL do they need SO MANY chords?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heard this a couple of times on the radio but only just last night figured out what the name was. LOVING the groove.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Black Age Blues by Goatsnake. Sabbath and Cream had a baby who cut out the solos and played insanely heavy riffs instead. That's how I think of it anyway. It features Greg from Sunn O))) on guitar minus that band's penchant for drones. Really cool stuff with one hell of a singer


----------



## jb welder

Ennio Morricone: The Legendary Italian Westerns (The Film Composers Series, Volume II)

here's the scene for my favourite part (great fuzz, harp, Bronson, Fonda, what more do you want?)


----------



## zontar

Phlagan's Flow--Phil Keaggy


----------



## Krelf

Can't get this song outta my head. To think a lot of people hated this band and judged them by their only big hit...maybe if they heard this they may have had a little more respect for them.


----------



## zontar

Caligula's Arrival--Alfred Newman (From the movie The Robe)


----------



## Mooh

Since I've Been Loving You, from Led Zeppelin 3.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Alex

Jack Bruce - Songs for a tailor


----------



## zontar

Every Day I Have the Blues--Memphis Slim


----------



## johnnyshaka

Great story and great song.


----------



## Robert1950

Streaming some heavier blues - a lot of the late Michael Burke - haven't listened to him a a while. Saw him 10 years ago. I hadn't heard of him then and he just bowled me over. Here's picture I took (I was into Photoshopping the hell of things then)


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## GWN!

Spinning some Blackie and the Rodeo Kings tonight.


----------



## zontar

I've Got a Mind to Give up Living---BB King


----------



## High/Deaf

Some brooootz


----------



## zontar

Steppin Out--Cream


----------



## leftysg

Steven Wilson Hand.Cannot.Erase and he'll be in Toronto at Massey Hall. Here he pays tribute to David Bowie.
[video]



[/video]


----------



## Alex

Brandon Flowers - The Desired Effect


----------



## zontar

Wings of the Wind--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Robert1950

Been listening to The Who - Live at Leeds. Haven't listened to that in years. Reinforced why I love Keith Moon' s drumming so much. Pete Townsend has got be one of the best rhythm players, even if his lead work is meh.


----------



## Alex

Genesis - Deep in the Motherlode


----------



## davetcan

Actually me trying to sing "5 Days In May". It's not pretty


----------



## GWN!

LeE HARVeY OsMOND - Beautiful Scars

Gary Clark Jr.- The story of Sonny Boy Slim


----------



## shoretyus

Ohhhh ,,,scored a couple of prereleased songs from Lake Street Dive .......then I found this....


----------



## Krelf




----------



## sulphur




----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## High/Deaf

The morning news........while I get ready to go to L$M. Oooops, meant L&M (freudian $lip, no doubt).


----------



## johnnyshaka

High/Deaf said:


> The morning news........while I get ready to go to L$M. Oooops, meant L&M (freudian $lip, no doubt).


Geez, I forgot about the sale...wonder if my wife would like a new guitar for Valentine's Day?!


----------



## High/Deaf

What a strange question. Of course she would. I'm pretty sure she's getting you chocolate and perfume.


----------



## Alex

54-40 doing an acoustic cover of "Lies to Me"

http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/music/video/1_w1he1d7i


----------



## jimmythegeek

Grant Green's versions of various standards (my favourite 'Round Midnight other than Monk's), Discordance Axis' Jouhou and The Inalienable Dreamless albums. Christian Scott's The Movement Revisted


----------



## jimmythegeek

Alex said:


> 54-40 doing an acoustic cover of "Lies to Me"
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/arts/music/video/1_w1he1d7i


I love that song. Trusted By Millions holds up as a solid record all these years later.


----------



## zontar

Amazing Grace--The Five Blind Boys of Alabama (Quite soulful)


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## GWN!

David Vest


----------



## Alex




----------



## bzrkrage

Joe Cocker- with a little help from my friends.
Wow, what friends to have do a album with!










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## zontar

I Looked Down the Road & Wondered--Golden Gate Quartet


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## buzzbomb

Gary Clark Jr. live.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar

The Soundtrack/Score to The Robe.
Right now it's The Redemption of Marcellus


----------



## Alex

Steven Wilson - 4 1/2


----------



## Alex

A friend sent me this. Talented bastard  . I like the Brian May take.


----------



## zontar

The Mighty Hand by Charles Johnson & the Revivers


----------



## Alex

The life of Pablo - K West


----------



## marcos

Martha and the Vandellas, Nowhere to run !!!!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Anything and everything from The Trews...going to see them tomorrow night and Rich Robinson (Black Crowes) and looking forward to it.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Rich Robinson - Blackwaterside


----------



## GWN!

Stephen Fearing - Yellowjacket


----------



## Alex

johnnyshaka said:


> Rich Robinson - Blackwaterside


I thought it sounded quite a bit like Page with the drop tuning and open strings and then he launched into Black Mountain Side.


----------



## zontar

the Chorale from beethoven's 9th Symphony
then 
Every Day I Have the Blues--Memphis Slim


----------



## Tarbender

Came across this artist on Austin City, Nathaniel Rateliff, and I liked the show and his music. Don't know how I'd classify him:


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## shoretyus

Tarbender said:


> Came across this artist on Austin City, Nathaniel Rateliff, and I liked the show and his music. Don't know how I'd classify him:


Telecaster goodness right there


----------



## marcos

Cant explain,no really its the song title. LOL. The Who 60's rock. Hard to beat.


----------



## zontar

Fantasie Impromptu in C#m (Chopin.)

Part of it is the melodic basis for a song people know as I'm Always Chasing Rainbows-





(Yeah, I know the song is much older than Alice)


----------



## Alex

Scott Henderson - Well to the bone. The first track "Lady P" knocks me out every time.


----------



## leftysg

Thanks to Spotify, I've explored bands I didn't really give a listening chance in my youth,and found out how much I've missed. The tune is obviously a classic, but I've appreciated the variety in the Allman Brothers playing and the moods I feel from their tunes.

[video]



[/video]


----------



## jimmythegeek

leftysg said:


> Thanks to Spotify, I've explored bands I didn't really give a listening chance in my youth,and found out how much I've missed. The tune is obviously a classic, but I've appreciated the variety in the Allman Brothers playing and the moods I feel from their tunes.
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


No matter how far down different musical paths I journey one of the constant truths I habe clung to is: Duane and Dickey were superhumans on the instrument!


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Robert1950

RL Burnside


----------



## mhammer

James Brown, his bad self.






A little earlier it was Isaac Hayes and Bobby Womack. It's SOUL time!


----------



## pattste

Interesting song from Trey's latest solo record. The song form is unlike anything I've heard.


----------



## pattste

Yesterday I watched part one of this Dead and Co. show:






I was a doubter regarding Mayer but I'm eating crow now. He does a splendid job.


----------



## Scotty

Juan Barbosa live...awesome acoustic blues man


----------



## zontar

Space Truckin--Deep Purple


----------



## sulphur

Some Lo-Fi, crank it!


----------



## marcos

mhammer said:


> James Brown, his bad self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little earlier it was Isaac Hayes and Bobby Womack. It's SOUL time!


Its always soul time Mark. LOL. Good choice.


----------



## mhammer

marcos said:


> Cant explain,no really its the song title. LOL. The Who 60's rock. Hard to beat.


As an Ottawa area guy, and given your age, you likely remember "Saturday Date", the TV dance show hosted by John Poser. They had a part of the show where they would play two new singles, and couples would be asked whether it was a hit or a miss. "I Can't Explain" was one, and it was mesmerizing; the first thing I had ever heard from The Who. Sounded like nothing else at the time, and I LIKED that. It was up against something that wasn't Lesley Gore, but kind of sounded like it, as I recall. Neither couple preferred The Who. They didn't think it would be a hit.

Some things you can't explain.


----------



## marcos

mhammer said:


> As an Ottawa area guy, and given your age, you likely remember "Saturday Date", the TV dance show hosted by John Poser. They had a part of the show where they would play two new singles, and couples would be asked whether it was a hit or a miss. "I Can't Explain" was one, and it was mesmerizing; the first thing I had ever heard from The Who. Sounded like nothing else at the time, and I LIKED that. It was up against something that wasn't Lesley Gore, but kind of sounded like it, as I recall. Neither couple preferred The Who. They didn't think it would be a hit.
> 
> Some things you can't explain.


Yes, i remember that fondly Mark. Those where the days!!!


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> As an Ottawa area guy, and given your age, you likely remember "Saturday Date", the TV dance show hosted by John Poser. They had a part of the show where they would play two new singles, and couples would be asked whether it was a hit or a miss. "I Can't Explain" was one, and it was mesmerizing; the first thing I had ever heard from The Who. Sounded like nothing else at the time, and I LIKED that. It was up against something that wasn't Lesley Gore, but kind of sounded like it, as I recall. Neither couple preferred The Who. They didn't think it would be a hit.
> 
> Some things you can't explain.


Tuesdays on CBC, Let's Go from Winnipeg with Chad Allen as host. IRC it was basically a Guess Who show.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Tuesdays on CBC, Let's Go from Winnipeg with Chad Allen as host. IRC it was basically a Guess Who show.


1) I thought it was Thursdays. Monday was Halifax, Tuesday Montyreal, Wednesday Toronto, Thursday Winnipeg (with Chad Allen and The Expressions), and Friday Vancouver (with the band that eventually became Chilliwack).
2) The best part of Thursday was Lenny Breau, who was also part of the house band.


----------



## bzrkrage

I'd like to say thoughtful, inspiringly amazing music, but I'm listening to a Weezer mix "Beverly Hill"


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> 1) I thought it was Thursdays. Monday was Halifax, Tuesday Montyreal, Wednesday Toronto, Thursday Winnipeg (with Chad Allen and The Expressions), and Friday Vancouver (with the band that eventually became Chilliwack).
> 2) The best part of Thursday was Lenny Breau, who was also part of the house band.


The early Let's Go/Music Hop shows were from CBC Van and then went to Van./Monday, Winnipeg/Tues, To/ Wed., Montreal/Thurs and Halifax/Fri. The last season 67/68 was the way you have it. Chilliwack started out as the Classics, then became the Collectors and then Chilliwack. A lot of good Canadian talent was given a boost from the shows.


----------



## Guest




----------



## cheezyridr

a truly under rated record i think. i may be the only one here who thinks that way though. i don't think it was very popular outside of the states


----------



## zontar

Take Five--Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## Alex

Down to my last bad habit - Vince Gill


----------



## zontar

Caprice No 24 (Paganini)--John Williams--not the composer, but the guitar player...


----------



## Alex

Easter - Marillion


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## zontar

Where Would I Be?--live version by Kaiser, Mansfield & Howard


----------



## Alex

Family Dinner part Two - Snarky Puppy


----------



## jb welder




----------



## shoretyus

Alex said:


> Family Dinner part Two - Snarky Puppy


..With Salief?


----------



## Alex

shoretyus said:


> ..With Salief?


don't know - I was streaming the album


----------



## Alex

jb welder said:


>


Just listened to the album, sounds great.


----------



## shoretyus

Alex said:


> don't know - I was streaming the album


----------



## butterknucket

Right now, my computer humming, but I was listening to Jimmy Buffett earlier. 

I never thought his day would come, but I've been enjoying his stuff lately.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Alex said:


> Family Dinner part Two - Snarky Puppy


Snarky Puppy are tons of fun. Killer tune!


----------



## jimmythegeek

Jackson Browne'a Late for the Sky. Never gave him much of a chance but my principal lent it to me and I'm lovin' it. Such tasty guitar playing and Jackson is a wonderful lyricist.


----------



## shoretyus

Ya I was listening to Fountain of Sorrow the other day ..man



jimmythegeek said:


> Jackson Browne'a Late for the Sky. Never gave him much of a chance but my principal lent it to me and I'm lovin' it. Such tasty guitar playing and Jackson is a wonderful lyricist.


----------



## leftysg

Been in glam mode lately. I have always loved this tune...it's funky, driving and fun to play. 
[video]



[/video]


----------



## cboutilier

I've been listening to a lot of Cream these past few days.


----------



## zontar

Green Onions--Booker T & the MGs


----------



## bzrkrage

Roger the Engineer- Yardbirds.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Alex

Into the Sun - Robben Ford


----------



## GWN!




----------



## Electraglide

Playing For Change on youtube. They were playing 'Ripple' and all of a sudden there was a guitar in my hand. Now it's Manu Chao Clandestino. No guitar in my hand for this one.


----------



## zontar

B Fingers--John Paul Jones


----------



## Alex

[Sic] - Alex Machacek feat. Terry Bozzio


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Mooh

Oliver Schroer And The Stewed Tomatoes. Awesome tunes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fretzel

Jango radio. Black Crowes station. Played Crowes, pearl jam, temple of the dog, skynyrd.


----------



## GWN!

Matt Andersen's excellent new release - Honest Man


----------



## FrankyNoTone




----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Lincoln




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## GWN!




----------



## Merlin

Welcome Back My Friends to the Show That Never Ends

ELP


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## shoretyus

That is some serious butt crack ..er I mean bass playing in a hot smoking r&r band


Gearhead88 said:


>


----------



## zontar

The Main Title to The Great Escape...


----------



## leftysg

I found out about Bjorn Riis through my love of Pink Floyd and Porcupine Tree soundscapes. I find his playing very easy to enjoy with lots of layers. It appeals to me anyway. Have a listen if you like this style...

[video]



[/video]


----------



## zontar

Blues Don't Care--Buddy Guy (with Gary Clark Jr)


----------



## Alex

Low - David Bowie


----------



## jb welder

One of my guilty (poppy) pleasures.
METRIC !


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> One of my guilty (poppy) pleasures.
> METRIC !


I can't imagine what guilt you'd feel about listening to Metric.


----------



## cboutilier

Tonight has been a Jimi Hendrix night so far.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## jb welder

iaresee said:


> I can't imagine what guilt you'd feel about listening to Metric.


Listening to bands that are mainstream enough to get played in my small town supermarket is no good for my rep.


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> Listening to bands that are mainstream enough to get played in my small town supermarket is no good for my rep.


Pfft. Haters gonna hate success. Metric is an incredible band.


----------



## bzrkrage

*Blak & Blu- Gary Clark Jr.




*


----------



## Robert1950

Jimi


----------



## cboutilier

SRV and Albert King in Session


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar

Some Harpsichord playing by Andreas Staier
Right now it's Scherzo by Bach...

I love Harpsichord.

That's one of my if money were no objects (And I had a place to put it) would be purchases.

I doubt I'll ever get one--but it would be cool.


----------



## fretzel

jb welder said:


> Listening to bands that are mainstream enough to get played in my small town supermarket is no good for my rep.


Years ago when I worked in a Dominion store this song would get played on the muzak. Anything but mainstream. IMO


----------



## GWN!

Just finished clearing the snow from my driveway. Relaxing to this excellent jazz album from Snarky Puppy in collaboration with the world famous Dutch Metropole Orchestra. Well recorded CD that sounds great on the big system.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## darkwaters




----------



## jimmythegeek

I had no idea Israels and Dolphy had played together. Dolphy's last tour with "that" Mingus band has been a longtime obsession of mine and I really like Chuck in the 3rd version of the Bill Evans Trio. Cool stuff!


----------



## zontar

Chain of Fools--Aretha Franklin.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## High/Deaf

zontar said:


> Some Harpsichord playing by Andreas Staier
> Right now it's Scherzo by Bach...
> 
> *I love Harpsichord.*
> 
> That's one of my if money were no objects (And I had a place to put it) would be purchases.
> 
> I doubt I'll ever get one--but it would be cool.


Yea, me too. I've listened to Mannheim Steamroller for decades. They find interesting uses for baroque and classical instruments. 

There are so many good harpsichord sounds included in electronic keyboards that it would be hard to justify a real one. But, like most other things, I bet there's something about being in a room hearing a real one. I never have been.


----------



## Adcandour

Peter Murphy's album 'Deep'. 

$4 shipped from amazon.

I've always loved the deeper voices from the 80s.


----------



## Mooh

Asleep At The Wheel


----------



## darkwaters

jimmythegeek said:


> I had no idea Israels and Dolphy had played together. Dolphy's last tour with "that" Mingus band has been a longtime obsession of mine and I really like Chuck in the 3rd version of the Bill Evans Trio. Cool stuff!


Yep. First became aware of Dolphy from the Mingus At Antibes album many many years ago. Been a fan ever since. I've been on a Dolphy kick this week. Currently listening to


----------



## johnnyshaka

Pen to Paper by Modern Space


----------



## cboutilier

Chris Stapleton's Traveller album


----------



## Alex

Suffer the Guitars.....There is only one Greg Koch


----------



## fretzel

Alex said:


> Suffer the Guitars.....There is only one Greg Koch


He is quite the personality. Off topic but I've always wanted to try his DGTM.


----------



## Alex

What is DGTM?

Strat's Got your tongue - Greg Koch. Great album, I love the breakdown starting around 2:45 on this tune.


----------



## cboutilier

Muddy Waters live in Dortmund, Germany 1976


----------



## marcos

There goes my baby, The Drifters!!!


----------



## marcos

Alex said:


> What is DGTM?
> 
> Strat's Got your tongue - Greg Koch. Great album, I love the breakdown starting around 2:45 on this tune.


Strange as this may seem, i have never herd of Greg Koch but now i am hooked. Amazing guitarist. Thanks for posting that Alex.


----------



## Guest

Found this blues station that I listen to when I'm on line.
http://www.jango.com/stations/285656601/tunein


----------



## Alex

Blast - Marcus Miller


----------



## King Loudness

This afternoon, I'm listening to Ian Thornley's new solo record "Secrets." What an awesome player, writer, and arranger. Just the full package.

W.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## mario

The Jam-"News Of The World".....I was/am a huge fan of them from my long ago high school days.


----------



## Alex

King Loudness said:


> This afternoon, I'm listening to Ian Thornley's new solo record "Secrets." What an awesome player, writer, and arranger. Just the full package.
> 
> W.


Listening to it - sounds great


----------



## mario

Yet another band from my long time ago high school days. These guys were great and Bill Nelson sounds badass on this.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Alex

mario said:


> Yet another band from my long time ago high school days. These guys were great and Bill Nelson sounds badass on this.


one of my fave live albums. You are batting a 1000 today Mario


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## mario

Listening to the Los Lobos boxset "El Cancionero"......this came up.


----------



## Gearhead88




----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, me too. I've listened to Mannheim Steamroller for decades. They find interesting uses for baroque and classical instruments.
> 
> There are so many good harpsichord sounds included in electronic keyboards that it would be hard to justify a real one. But, like most other things, I bet there's something about being in a room hearing a real one. I never have been.


If I ever get a keyboard the two sounds I will want the most will be something like Jon Lord's keyboard sounds & a decent harpsichord sound.
But there is something that would be cool about a real acoustic harpsichord.


----------



## zontar

Oh, and I am listening to :
Break on Through by the Vitamin String Quartet


----------



## davetcan

Just love CJ with the Little Big Band.


----------



## zontar

Christmas & New Years Blues -Tampa Red


----------



## bzrkrage

The Vintage Caravan -Craving










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Robert1950

Not today, but lately I've listening to Jazz Is Dead.


----------



## marcos

Help me Rhonda, classic Beach Boys


----------



## jb welder

Heard this on a classical station today, apparently her sister is playing the piano?
Clara Rockmore "the swan" on Theramin
Two days ago Google had a birthday doodle where you could play around with a virtual theramin:
http://www.google.com/doodles/clara-rockmores-105th-birthday


----------



## zontar

Three Below Zero-Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Guest

pre-theremin


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## davetcan




----------



## cboutilier

Been listening to a lot of Gary Moore live stuff today. Right now he's covering Jimi's Red House.


----------



## mhammer

John McLaughlin and the 4th Dimension concert from last fall. Decent, and occasionally quite passionate, but jeez, John, try turning the chorus off once in a while.


----------



## Guest

I'm listening to a very excellent Dweezil Zappa interview on Marc Maron's WTF podcast:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/708112790288896000


----------



## mario

The late great Danny Gatton.


----------



## Mooh

Right now, the news, but earlier I put on some ELP when I heard Keith Emerson had shuffled off this mortal coil. Jerusalem, Just Take A Pebble...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lola

I love these brothers! They're amazing musicians! They even have a pedal board for them! Can you imagine how much they must practice everyday! That's dedication!


----------



## Alex

Live in Moscow - Keith Emerson w/ Marc Bonilla


----------



## zontar

Highwater (Soldier)-Luther Dickinson


----------



## jimmythegeek

Corb Lund Cabin fever. I forgot what a fabulous songweitwr Corb is.


----------



## mhammer

jimmythegeek said:


> Corb Lund Cabin fever. I forgot what a fabulous songweitwr Corb is.


He IS good, and a sensible and fun guy, from all the interviews I've heard.

I'm listening to a 2015 show from Gary Clark Jr. He's a lot better and more diversified in his material than I first thought. He's also a terrific singer and guitar slinger. Frequently falls deep into a groove that combines the best of John Lee Hooker and "Machine Gun" Hendrix. Lotsa varied tones. Earns the accolades.


----------



## Guest

This came up on the radio. 
It's been awhile since I've heard it.
Poppy, yet catchy.


----------



## Lola

Want to party and dance, even if it's all by myself! This is such a happy song!


----------



## jimmythegeek

Needed a little jolt with the coffee this morning. I don't fully "get" grindcore but some of it is really appealing to me. I have been tra scribing some interviews with various bands for a documentary that a guy I was at university with is making. Lots of good Canadian bands too.


----------



## jimmythegeek

mhammer said:


> He IS good, and a sensible and fun guy, from all the interviews I've heard.
> 
> I'm listening to a 2015 show from Gary Clark Jr. He's a lot better and more diversified in his material than I first thought. He's also a terrific singer and guitar slinger. Frequently falls deep into a groove that combines the best of John Lee Hooker and "Machine Gun" Hendrix. Lotsa varied tones. Earns the accolades.


You basically summed up exactly how I feel about Gary Clark Jr. I think a lot of the initial backlash against him came from people assuming that the hype was nonsense and so called blues purists being angry that he started incorporating other influences after the first EP. Now that there is some time distance between us and initial "next big thing" maelstrom it's easy to see what the hype was about in the first place.


----------



## mhammer

Listening to a recent concert from Godspeed You Black Emperor. I had heard OF them, but had never heard them. Very interesting stuff, and strangely soothing. About 40 minutes into it, and it's sort of the lovechild of Arvo Part and Sonic Youth


----------



## pstratman

Michael Landau's early band Burning Water- album Mood Elevator- love his ballsy bluesy Tone and incredible playing- the songwriting is just ok- but there are some pretty great tunes- hang in for the lead break on this one.......


----------



## jimmythegeek

mhammer said:


> Listening to a recent concert from Godspeed You Black Emperor. I had heard OF them, but had never heard them. Very interesting stuff, and strangely soothing. About 40 minutes into it, and it's sort of the lovechild of Arvo Part and Sonic Youth


I love GY!BE. Lift Yr Skinny Wrists Like Antennae To Heaven is one of my desert island discs. If you are digging them and want to hear some of the same players in a SLIGHTLY more straightforward context check out Thee Silver Mount Zion Orchestra and Tra La La Band. Imagine an off kilter, anarchist Led Zeppelin.


----------



## pstratman

jimmythegeek said:


> I love GY!BE. Lift Yr Skinny Wrists Like Antennae To Heaven is one of my desert island discs. If you are digging them and want to hear some of the same players in a SLIGHTLY more straightforward context check out Thee Silver Mount Zion Orchestra and Tra La La Band. Imagine an off kilter, anarchist Led Zeppelin.


Great band- I love the song Storm!


----------



## zontar

Damn Right I've Got the Blues--Buddy Guy


----------



## jimmythegeek

This morning's other picks were Tim by the Replacements and Live at the Village Vanguard by John Coltrane. Elvin Jones is a force of nature on the Coltrane record. No solo. Barely any fills. Still thrilling drumming that sounds cutting edge 50 odd years on.


----------



## zontar

A string quartet arrangement of Genesis' Supper's Ready.


----------



## jb welder

Alvvays.
The Rankin that's not part of the Rankins. Makes me wish _I_ were Archie.


----------



## zontar

Little Wing-Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Robert1950

Stevie Ray Vaughan. Haven't listened to him in awhile. Always make my jaw drop.


----------



## mario

Brian Eno "Baby's On Fire". Not everybody's cup of tea but Robert Fripp is killer on this.


----------



## jb welder

That's crazy Mario, I was just listening to this:


----------



## mario

jb welder said:


> That's crazy Mario, I was just listening to this:


LOL...that is crazy. Great album!


----------



## mario

Lou Reed "Sweet Jane". The duo guitar intro has always blown my mind.


----------



## LanceT

Listened to Streetheart's "Meanwhile Back in Paris..." for the first time in what seems like forever. Such a great album.


----------



## fraser

the carpenters.
im drunk.
laugh all you want.
im even singing along.
all 3 sides of the ultimate collection.
havent shut it off in 3 days.


----------



## LanceT

fraser said:


> the carpenters.
> im drunk.
> laugh all you want.
> im even singing along.
> all 3 sides of the ultimate collection.
> havent shut it off in 3 days.


Karen Carpenter is seriously brilliant.


----------



## Mooh

Jim Soloway videos on YouTube. He's a member here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## jb welder

mario said:


> Lou Reed "Sweet Jane". The duo guitar intro has always blown my mind.


Mario, that's the second time you've done that to me in as many days. This is seriously messed up. 
Steve Hunter & Dick Wagner (guitar) are amazing in that intro, along with Prakash John and ****** Glan (from the Toronto scene).
The same band went on to do "Welcome to my Nightmare" with Alice Cooper.


----------



## mario

jb welder said:


> Mario, that's the second time you've done that to me in as many days. This is seriously messed up.
> Steve Hunter & Dick Wagner (guitar) are amazing in that intro, along with Prakash John and ****** Glan (from the Toronto scene).
> The same band went on to do "Welcome to my Nightmare" with Alice Cooper.


I am a huge fan of the Hunter-Wagner guitar duo. They sure did record a lot of great tracks together. I saw Dick Wagner at a blues club north of Detroit called "Callahan's" a couple of years before he passed away. Great guitarist and a total gentleman.


----------



## vadsy

All Them Witches


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Stevie Ray Vaughan. Haven't listened to him in awhile. Always make my jaw drop.


And he does a great version of Little Wing


----------



## zontar

And I'm listening to Blind WIllie Johnson--right now--Praise God, I'm Satisfied.

the guy wasn't technical in his playing or singing--but the emotion and guts he poured out were fantastic.
I love listening to his music.


----------



## davewrites




----------



## shoretyus

http://gardenandgun.com/media/back-porch-session-holly-williams


----------



## Electraglide

The Byrds.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Woof

Ian Tyson, lots of Ian Tyson  Not sure exactly why but some insidious Youtube path has dropped me there. It's like an different dimension. But I am a fan


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Gets Us All in the End-Jeff Beck


----------



## Alex

Be Bop Deluxe - Maid in Heaven. This may be my favorite pop song. Short, catchy and great vocals.


----------



## Alex

Allan Holdsworth - None too Soon


----------



## Milkman

Last night I downloaded The Very Best of the Everly Brothers on itunes.

These are songs I've heard a million times, but never really listened carefully.

As a lover of close vocal harmony I'm surprised I haven't given these great sngs a more detailed listen.

Do I sense another ear bug coming?........


----------



## Mooh

Drew Henderson playing Bach. Brilliant. 






Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac

A different Bach...

I have a subscription to Society of Sound and this just in for this months download http://www.bowers-wilkins.co.uk/Society_of_Sound/Society_of_Sound/Music/9Bach-Anian.html



> With their unmistakable sound of Welsh language vocals shimmering alongside swamp guitar, harp, rhythm section and a subtle use of technology, 9Bach have been widely credited with giving a new voice to Welsh song. Their previous album, Tincian, (also featured on Society of Sound) was described by The Line of Best Fit as “ripped through with transcendence; a brooding melancholy as much as a gossamer dreaminess”, and was voted Best Album at the 2015 BBC Radio 2 Awards by the public.


----------



## b-nads

Right now I have some Blackberry Smoke playing. Gonna switch it over to The Band soon.


----------



## Alex

Mooh said:


> Drew Henderson playing Bach. Brilliant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


OMG that was good. I sold my nylon string today - no regrets


----------



## Alex

Post Pop Depression - Iggy Pop


----------



## mario

Shameless Cheap Trick plug. Loved this band back in the day and it still sound's good to my ears. Power Pop at it's finest.


----------



## amagras

Jack Dejohnette feat Bill Frisel


----------



## zontar

One More Time Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## ronmac




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

Woof said:


> Ian Tyson, lots of Ian Tyson  Not sure exactly why but some insidious Youtube path has dropped me there. It's like an different dimension. But I am a fan


He'll be singing here in May. Summer Wages, Navaho Rug, The Gift and 



 Been a fan from the beginning.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> One More Time Hound Dog Taylor


The things you can do with extra fingers and a 4 pup guitar.


----------



## zontar

Electraglide said:


> The things you can do with extra fingers and a 4 pup guitar.


And he did them so well.

Right now I am listening to Super Colossal-Joe Satriani


----------



## Steve Adams

Listening to everyones favorite rock alternative guitar player JAG! So gently we go! EPIC song! If your still here Jag, thanks!


----------



## fretzel

Borrowed this cd from the library. Hasn't come out of my car player since. Great tunes and masterful guitar phrasing throughout.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

There's few words worthy enough to describe this, BABYMETAL at Yokohama last December. Get ready UK, Wembley Arena should be just as awesome on April 2nd.


----------



## Stonehead

*Map of the Problematique by Muse*


----------



## pstratman

On a Wilco kick today- my favorites.....


----------



## jayoldschool

Just saw him at the NAC on Thursday, great show. 



GWN! said:


> View attachment 18693
> 
> 
> Matt Andersen's excellent new release - Honest Man


----------



## Alex

Tim and Pete's Guitar Show - Scott Henderson


----------



## pstratman

Check this one out.........Michael can't sing but man.....


----------



## bzrkrage

If 6 was 9, Jimi Hendrix.










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Robert1950

Been listening to a lot of Pete Townsend on acoustic - i.e. 






A Gibson J200 - *OUCH !!!*


----------



## zontar

The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy theme.
(Originally an eagles instrumental titled, Journey of the Sorcerer--but since I am not listening to the Eagles, I went with the other title--but same song)


----------



## pstratman

This is fun....love the dreaded Midnight Lightning album......


----------



## Alex

Rolajafufu - Dean Brown

Fantastic Guitars - Reeves Gabrels & Bill Nelson


----------



## mario

Bill Frisell "Surfer Girl"....this entire album ("Guitar In The Space Age") is blowing me away.


----------



## Moosehead

Dirty ol blues.


----------



## Alex

mario said:


> Bill Frisell "Surfer Girl"....this entire album ("Guitar In The Space Age") is blowing me away.


Yep, great album


----------



## jimmythegeek

mario said:


> Bill Frisell "Surfer Girl"....this entire album ("Guitar In The Space Age") is blowing me away.


Bill is kinda the man. I haven't heard the new record yet but I saw a video of him playing it at Lincoln Center Last Summer. Old movie themes and songs from films. I believe it's called When You Widh Upon a Star. Well worth checking out.


----------



## Alex

UK - In the Dead of Night


----------



## zontar

Carry On--Phil Keaggy


----------



## guifross

*Metallica Wherever I May Roam*


----------



## pstratman

An underrated band in my opinion- this one came out 5 or 6 years ago(of course the original singer- Shannon Hoon died)- when I first heard this one with the new singer I was like wow......... its a great album.


----------



## Moosehead

Nice, I never realized they got a new singer. Loved the old blind melon and the new guy actually does sound similar yet unique in his own way.


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## zontar

Poor Boy--R.L. Burnside


----------



## Alex

Lettuce - Crush


----------



## jimmythegeek

Alex said:


> UK - In the Dead of Night


I spent hours learning Bruford's drum part behind the violin solo. Even with it transcribed it was ridiculous.


----------



## jimmythegeek

The NPR All Songs Consisered podcast. First installment of thisbyears SXSW showcase. Anderson Paak. He did a lot of the backing tracks on Dr. Dre's Compton. His band the Free Nationals are awesome. Guitar player lives in Hendrix territory but has definitely checked out classic R and B, SRV, Santana and fusion. Anderson is a pretty solid lyricist, great singer and strong rapper. It's kinda the shit.


----------



## mario

Muddy Waters-Mannish Boy. When I bought this album at the age of 15 waaaayyyy back when it was released this track just slayed me. I am truly blessed to have saw Muddy play.


----------



## Moosehead




----------



## Tarbender

Clapton's 70th Birthday concert for about the 7th or 8th time. Just love it!


----------



## zontar

Why Am I Treated So Bad--Staple Singers (I have that version & a solo version by Pop Staples)


----------



## pstratman

Jimmy Herring- never disappoints.....


----------



## pstratman

Also killer....


----------



## garrettdavis275

Ufomammut - Eve... particularly the second part... 7 minutes of buildup then the sky starts falling.


----------



## Alex

jimmythegeek said:


> I spent hours learning Bruford's drum part behind the violin solo. Even with it transcribed it was ridiculous.


There is no violin solo. That's Allan Holdsworth on guitar playing that mind boggling solo.


----------



## mario

Sex Pistols-Liar.....love the Pistols!


----------



## pstratman

Ollie Halsall is the best guitar player few people know about.

1971 bad recording.....but to put it into perspective he replaced Holdsworth in Tempest 2 years later- who could possibly do that?


----------



## mario

Roy Buchanan-Sweet Dreams......another artist I was blessed to see.


----------



## zontar

On My Dyin' Bed--Resurrection Band version...


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

Highwater (Soldier)- Luther Dickinson


----------



## Bubb

Vivaldi...concerto in B for Four Violins


----------



## jimmythegeek

Alex said:


> There is no violin solo. That's Allan Holdsworth on guitar playing that mind boggling solo.


Haha. Awesome. I learned it from a Modern Drummer transcription that said violin lol. Holdsworth's left hand is outrageous! I remember assuming that he used a ton of bar in Bruford and then seeing a video. Sick finger vibrato


----------



## Robert1950

Pete Townshend. Mostly on his acoustic, with and w/o bands


----------



## zontar

T-Bone-- Neil Young 9+ minutes of 3 chords, 7 words and Neil jamming with Crazy Horse


----------



## jb welder

"got mashed potato" . Rumour is that he was trying to get out of contracts and releasing crap, but I don't buy it. I think re.ac.tor and Trans were both underrated.


----------



## jimmythegeek

jb welder said:


> "got mashed potato" . Rumour is that he was trying to get out of contracts and releasing crap, but I don't buy it. I think re.ac.tor and Trans were both underrated.


Agreed. Trans is solid and his later versions of those tunes (Transformsr Man on MTV Unplugged with the organ)are great. I also like that it was largely for his son


----------



## Guest

I'm totally trying to steal some of those slide tones and style.


----------



## vadsy

iaresee said:


> I'm totally trying to steal some of those slide tones and style.


Lots and lots of compression.


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> Lots and lots of compression.


Oh. No kidding? That's actually really helpful! Thanks!


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> "got mashed potato" . Rumour is that he was trying to get out of contracts and releasing crap, but I don't buy it. I think re.ac.tor and Trans were both underrated.


That was probably more the case with the album Landing on Water--it wasn't that good.

But even if re-ac-tor was such an album, or T-Bone such a song--so what?
I like the album, and T-Bone is an all time great jam song in my books...


Right now I am listening to Why am I treated So Bad--by the Staple Singers (Earlier in this thread it was Pop Staples version.
And before that it was I'm Going Home by the Gospel Hummingbirds.

But up next is some Hound Dog Taylor.


----------



## mario

Little Feat-Fat Man In The Bathtub. Way back many years ago I used to wake up and have a coffee and cigarette (no longer smoke) with this song playing. No idea why...just loved the song and it somehow helped me get ready for the day.


----------



## GWN!




----------



## zontar

Der Geist Hilft Unser Schwachheit Auf, BWV 226 (JS Bach)--the Scholars Baroque Ensemble


----------



## Alex

Joe Bonamassa - Blues of Desperation


----------



## LanceT

That's too funny. I just listened to this and Dixie Chicken the other day.




mario said:


> Little Feat-Fat Man In The Bathtub. Way back many years ago I used to wake up and have a coffee and cigarette (no longer smoke) with this song playing. No idea why...just loved the song and it somehow helped me get ready for the day.


----------



## butterknucket

Keeping with my Clapton mood.


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> That was probably more the case with the album Landing on Water--it wasn't that good.


Landing on Water had it's moments though. I don't mind it. 






Sure, the guitar line is similar to Like a Hurricane, but it's still cool.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> Landing on Water had it's moments though. I don't mind it.


All of his albums had their moments--and I've seen him live at different points in is career where he did very different shows--but they were still very good shows...

Right now I am lostenign to Brian May do Now I'm Here--with an assortment of other guitarists & musicians.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Jack DeJohnette- Made in Chicago


----------



## pattste

A song from his new album. Certainly very different from what he's done before, reminds me of Chris Rea or Chris Isaak.






I didn't like the rest of the album quite as much as I scanned through it at the record store.


----------



## Alex

Weather Report - Heavy Weather

I watched the Jaco documentary yesterday. I had read the bio (which is a good read) and the film is pretty much in line with the book.


----------



## bzrkrage

Gotta love a garage sale!!!










Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Robert1950

Umphrey's McGee. If you don't know who they are, I'd suggest going to YouTube and do search and give them a listen.


----------



## Guest

Last summer was a great summer. Looking forward to this Summer Tour. Got our three night passes all ready and set for San Francisco!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

The Extremist -Joe Satriani--my favorite Satriani album.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman




----------



## zontar

Nothing--my player froze--but I was listening to some Bach stuff.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Unfroze the player and finished the Bach CD--now it's Son House--John he Revelator


----------



## Adcandour

Blur 13


----------



## zontar

Lost in America--Alice Cooper (Last Temptation was his best album since Goes to Hell--including anything since.)


----------



## Guest

Robert1950 said:


> Umphrey's McGee. If you don't know who they are, I'd suggest going to YouTube and do search and give them a listen.


Inspired me to put Similar Skin on this morning. Freaking great album.


----------



## Silent Otto

Neil Young & CrazyHorse, 1970, Live!


----------



## Alex

iaresee said:


> Inspired me to put Similar Skin on this morning. Freaking great album.


yep, i'm doing the same. Steven Wilson and UM are my (newer) favorite artists.


----------



## Guest

Alex said:


> yep, i'm doing the same. Steven Wilson and UM are my (newer) favorite artists.


Have you listened to Wilson's band Porcupine Tree? Excellent stuff.


----------



## Alex

iaresee said:


> Have you listened to Wilson's band Porcupine Tree? Excellent stuff.


yes, big fan of "The incident" - Hand Cannot Erase is probably my favorite album of the last 10 years. On the Umphrey's side, I really like "Mantis" and rate that pretty high as well.... Similar Skin is blasting away while I type...


----------



## Lola

I hear Joe Satriani's influence in this guitar players playing!

PS this is my guitar teacher! Awesome!


----------



## zontar

Street of Dreams--Rainbow


----------



## Alex

Recently discovered this song. Rabin is exceptional.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Suhr Factory 2016 Party - Ian Thornley


----------



## mario

Steely Dan-"Deacon Blues"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Alex

iaresee said:


>


This is so good.


----------



## Guest

Alex said:


> This is so good.


I know, right? It's been my ear worm for two days now.


----------



## pattste

iaresee said:


> I know, right? It's been my ear worm for two days now.


Many good songs on The London Sessions. No Diablo, Glory, Bad Friday, etc.


----------



## LanceT

First heard these guys ^^^ on local college radio and was mighty impressed. Worth following certainly.


----------



## zontar

Ballad of Dwight Fry--Alice Cooper


----------



## Alex

Steve Hackett - Live at Royal Albert Hall (Genesis Revisited)


----------



## cboutilier

I just finished my last final exam for this year, so I'm kicking back with a cold beer, ZZ Top's First Album and a beautiful blonde Telecaster. Life is good.


----------



## mario

Had a nice day off. I'm in a Pat Metheny mood so "New Chautauqua"....my fav PM album.


----------



## Alex

Weather Report - Black Market


----------



## amagras

Lola said:


> I hear Joe Satriani's influence in this guitar players playing!
> 
> PS this is my guitar teacher! Awesome!


He's really good!


----------



## mario

Aquarium Rescue Unit -"The Calling". I was introduced to this band thru XMRadio. The entire band including Jimmy Herring are fantastic. Great tune.


----------



## greco

A group of local musicians that are all also with several other bands.

My friend and GC member, hamstrung, and I are going to see them perform this Sunday.


----------



## greco

*Lorne Lofsky plays Wes Montgomery's D Natural Blues*

A great Canadian jazz guitarist and guitar teacher....


----------



## Alex

mario said:


> Aquarium Rescue Unit -"The Calling". I was introduced to this band thru XMRadio. The entire band including Jimmy Herring are fantastic. Great tune.


Love this album as well


----------



## zontar

Pick a Bale of Cotton--Leadbelly


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> *Lorne Lofsky plays Wes Montgomery's D Natural Blues*
> 
> A great Canadian jazz guitarist and guitar teacher....


I've met Lorne a bunch of times.


----------



## mario

Grateful Dead - Scarlet Begonias/Fire On The Mountain 5/8/77

Had this one pop up on XMRadio while I was doing yard work today. Not everybodys cup of tea but I love this....quite possibly their best version of the two songs.


----------



## Distortion

A few songs off the Montery pop festival CD. Jeferson Starship (white rabbit) Big Brother and the holding company(Down on me,Ball and Cain)
Also Canned Heat at Woodstock(Change is going to come.) Just keep playing that great Hippie music over and over and playing along sometimes.


----------



## mario

Rory Gallagher - "Out On The Western Plain". There was a time I could play this note for note.....going to have to relearn this.


----------



## zontar

Gonna meet You At the Station--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Alex

Rolajafufu - Dean Brown


----------



## zontar

If--Joe Satriani


----------



## Alex

When you wish upon a star - Bill Frisell


----------



## LanceT

Young Empires. Scratching my love for good pop itch.


----------



## mhammer

Alex said:


> When you wish upon a star - Bill Frisell


Neat!

Not listening to it at the moment, but I have this album - Various - Stay Awake (Various Interpretations Of Music From Vintage Disney Films) - and Frisell is represented in several of the tunes, amongst an all-star list of musical heavy hitters. Hal Wilner does these amazing tribute albums.


----------



## allthumbs56

Right now, the Bee Gees "I started a joke" is playing.


----------



## mhammer

But, but, I'm not laughing...OR crying. What's wrong with me?


----------



## Merlin




----------



## Electraglide

This




then this




for the drive home.....then just a little taste of these guys while I think about supper


----------



## zontar

Right now I am enjoying some silence...


----------



## mario

Jeff Beck- "Come Dancing". I had this track dancing in my head all day on the jobsite. I bought the album "Wired" way back when I was 15 years old when it was released. Everything about JB's playing on this track from the leads and more importantly his funky rhythm still sound pretty fresh to me. Jan Hammer is also killer on this track.


----------



## Alex

David Grissom - Way Down Deep


----------



## mario

Alex said:


> David Grissom - Way Down Deep


 That is a killer track!


----------



## Alex

mario said:


> That is a killer track!


I really like the opening track Flim Flam and Skimming the Surface (which has that cool "under the radar" riff). This more of a rockin' album compared to his 10,000 Days album (which I didn't care for).


----------



## ronmac

Natalie Merchant - Carnival from the Tigerlily Album.
Slightly over driven guitar and B3 with Leslie layered over a solid drum/bass groove. What's not to like?


----------



## zontar

SRV's cover of Little Wing.


----------



## jimmythegeek

My wife picked me up some discs as an early anniversary present. They have been on constant repeat since I've been meaning to pick them up since they came out but never got around to it. Joel Plaskett's Park Avenue Sobriety Test and David Bowie's Dark Star. The Plaskett is a mixed bag for me. Music is ragged, loose and quite good. Joel's in fine voice but I feel like a lot of the lyrics might have been written with the intention of changing them later. Cool snapshot of this part of his career though.

The Bowie is really confusing for me. It's the only record that I feel is simultaneously more and less than the sum of its parts. It sounds like a band rather than Bowie and backing musicians. It's so clearly a Bowie album but if you had said that Mark Giulianna or Donny McCoslin had written some tunes and got Bowie to sing I would have believed you. It's hard not to like it more than I should since it's his last album and I genuinely love most of the band from their own side projects. DB doesn't sound quite at the top of his game but given that he was dying it's a damn impressive performance. My major caveat is the same one I have for any album featuring Ben Monder on guitar where he isn't the leader. NOT ENOUGH BEN MONDER! What do you folks think of the album noe that you've had some time to spend with it?


----------



## jimmythegeek

Meant Black Star. Been up for ages but haven't finished the coffee yet.


----------



## greco

"The Stone Coyotes"

My friend and GC member hamstrung sent me a link to this.

I am very impressed!

Be sure to listen to more of their songs on YouTube...cool videos also.


----------



## Robert1950

The Cry of Love. Jimi Hendrix. Released about 6mo. after he died. He'd virtually finished half the songs, the rest were mixed by Eddie Kramer and Mitch Mitchell. Billy Cox on Bass.


----------



## Guest

Sometimes you just want to hear the hits...


----------



## zontar

Crushing Day--Joe Satriani


----------



## Alex

According to Shazam - Pizza Guy by Touch Sensitive


----------



## zontar

Nun Komm, Der Heiden Heiland, BWV 661 (JS Bach) Wolfgang Rubsam.


----------



## Alex

Animal Logic


----------



## Jim Soloway

Nice to see this thread doing well here as well. Right now I'm listening to some gloriously beautiful music: a full performance by Lars Danielsson with a great band at the JazzBaltica festival.


----------



## Alex

Jim Soloway said:


> Nice to see this thread doing well here as well. Right now I'm listening to some gloriously beautiful music: a full performance by Lars Danielsson with a great band at the JazzBaltica festival.


The bass solo at the intro is beautiful.


----------



## mario

Storyville-"What Passes For Love"

David Grissom is magnificent in this as well as the rest of the band. They were great to see live.


----------



## zontar

Wham--Lonnie Mack


----------



## Milkman

This


----------



## Alex

Babymetal - mix of Jpop and Metal


----------



## bluebayou

Mance Lipscomb


----------



## zontar

I am Blue--Grover


----------



## mario

Larry Carlton- "The Simmer". Larry Carlton has been a longtime fav of mine.


----------



## Robert1950

Chicago Blues from the 1980s - a YouTube stream.


----------



## GWN!

Richard Thompson - Still


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

1999 and Purple Rain


----------



## Mooh

CBC Music

Big fan of online radio.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar

Rooster Crow--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Alex

Arc Angels - Living in a dream


----------



## Alex

Dada - Puzzle


----------



## allthumbs56

Just revisted an old thread on TGP and caught this. lways a favourite guitar tone:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Sneaky




----------



## zontar

John the Revelator -Phil Keaggy--turns an old gospel/spiritual into a cool jam song.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## soulrebel




----------



## zontar

People Just Love to Talk--Delbert McClinton


----------



## Alex

John Findlay


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

Take Five --Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## LanceT

Don't know what these guys are up to now, but this is cool stuff from 2012.


----------



## bzrkrage

Savoy Brown - Hellbound Train.













Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Lincoln




----------



## Adcandour

Had a great string of music on Faction:

Anthrax - I'm the man (I forgot about this tune)
Out to Lunch - Sober Shores
Rancid - disconnected


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy




----------



## bluebayou

I have, after casually looking for a few years now, finally managed to find the very first Chilliwack release on CD. Cost me, but VERY much worth it!!! Listening right now and over the moon!!!!


----------



## zontar

Going Down to the River--Mississippi Fred McDowell


----------



## mario

Led Zeppelin-"Down By The Seaside"

Been working on this one. Love 'em or hate them.... this is a great song.


----------



## Guest




----------



## zontar

mario said:


> Led Zeppelin-"Down By The Seaside"
> 
> Been working on this one. Love 'em or hate them.... this is a great song.


I didn't like that song when I first heard it, but it grew on me.


----------



## zontar




----------



## shoretyus

nice. Ian ..thnx


----------



## shoretyus

_Monika Christodoulou's recent transition from singer of sad songs to purveyor of upbeat jubilance came after she nearly lost her life in a boat fire; she had to swim eight hours in the dark to safety without food or drinkable water. These days, it's all about a great band grooving, her joyful voice, and that infectious smile._


----------



## Robert1950

Umphrey's McGee again. Streaming it while reading a star wars novel. I have a decent pair of Edirol M-15 powered monitors


----------



## Alex

Robert1950 said:


> Umphrey's McGee again. Streaming it while reading a star wars novel. I have a decent pair of Edirol M-15 powered monitors


Killer groove.


----------



## greco




----------



## King Loudness

In honour of the man...






He was born (presumably, as far as we know, anyway...) on May 8th, 1911. Long live the blues.

W.


----------



## Guest

Well, of course:

A Moon Shaped Pool by Radiohead on iTunes



(Though that Umphrey's McGee track will be on deck soon enough here @Robert1950)


----------



## zontar

A classical guitar piece by Christopher Parkening called Hymn of Christian Joy


----------



## zontar

Me & My Guitar--Tommy Castro


----------



## Moosehead

Love how he interacts with the crowd, especially calling them out when there late lol.


----------



## bluebayou

Anyone else here a fan of Distorsis??


----------



## bluebayou

Just found on Amazon a copy of one of Man's (early 70s) best albums - Back Into The Future. Here is one track;


----------



## shoretyus

My friends band in PEI ,,he's the sax


----------



## johnnyshaka

Mr. Steve Hill...oh, that tone...


----------



## Robert1950

In the last couple of days it has been Moe, Widespread Panic, Duke Robillard, and another version of classical gas by Tommy Emmanuel.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Alex

johnnyshaka said:


> Mr. Steve Hill...oh, that tone...


nice PHAT tone.


----------



## pstratman

mario said:


> Aquarium Rescue Unit -"The Calling". I was introduced to this band thru XMRadio. The entire band including Jimmy Herring are fantastic. Great tune.


Great album- I also really like the the first and the third Jazz is Dead albums- featuring Jimmy Herring and Billy Cobham among others check them out if you haven't.


----------



## pstratman

No guitar in sight and still amazing.........



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153782567948795


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

Here is another sick band with Jimmy ripping it up- Derek Trucks also rules...


----------



## Alex

pstratman said:


> Here is another sick band with Jimmy ripping it up- Derek Trucks also rules...


A good friend of mine ran into Jimmy Herring at the Chicago Music Exchange shop last week and spent about 30 minutes chatting to him - Herring told him that the Frogwings w/ Derek Trucks was one of his career highlights (one of many for sure!).


----------



## pstratman

Finally, before bed one of my all time favourite albums....both movements are great, but the 2nd one builds to a heated frenzy- so melodic & catchy despite the technique.







Jonas Hellborg & Shawn Lane - Temporal Analogues Of Paradise

Temporal Analogues of Paradise is an album by bassist Jonas Hellborg, with guitarist Shawn Lane and drummer Jeff Sipe, released in 1996 through Day Eight Music; a remastered edition was reissued through Bardo Records in 2004.

Totally improvised, though still achieving a distinct musical dynamic and structure, the album marks a "headsplittingly magnificent" (Mac Randall, Musician Magazine) reference peak in rock/fusion history,[4] not only through astounding technical virtuosity, but especially through an exploring, emotional flow of ideas that the artists are able to communicate, individually and as a group.
As acknowledged by the musicians themselves ''Temporal Analogues of Paradise" is probably the most representative recording of the group.

1. "1st Movement" 32:18
2. "2nd Movement" 27:06

Jonas Hellborg -- bass, mixing, production
Shawn Lane -- vocals, guitar
Jeff Sipe -- drums, percussion


----------



## zontar

Your Love Endures--Third Day


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Eat it--Weird Al


----------



## mario

Led Zeppelin-"Ten Years Gone"

IMHO one of their finest musical moments.


----------



## Adcandour

mario said:


> Led Zeppelin-"Ten Years Gone"
> 
> IMHO one of their finest musical moments.


Agreed. Might be my favourite zep solo.


----------



## mario

adcandour said:


> Agreed. Might be my favourite zep solo.


They were at the top of their game when "Physical Graffiti" was released. From what I have read a lot of the material were outakes and songs that were put on the backburner.


----------



## Adcandour

mario said:


> They were at the top of their game when "Physical Graffiti" was released. From what I have read a lot of the material were outakes and songs that were put on the backburner.


Sounds about right. That album is killer.


----------



## zontar

mario said:


> They were at the top of their game when "Physical Graffiti" was released. From what I have read a lot of the material were outakes and songs that were put on the backburner.


Robert Plant has said in more than one interview that it was his favorite Zep album.


----------



## Moosehead

The tune that turned me on onto Tres anastasio's playing.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

I like him best when he plays with more restraint- but I was watching this shaking my head saying, "what the hell" ......


----------



## pstratman

pstratman said:


> I like him best when he plays with more restraint- but I was watching this shaking my head saying, "what the hell" ......


A complete song starts at 8:30- I would watch from there. At 12:40 Shawn comes in and rips your face off.... my favourite section starts at 19:45- it is so GREAT!


----------



## Robert1950

Some good shit on this page


----------



## leftysg

Working to play this...[video]



[/video]


----------



## mario

Phish-"Down with Disease". Very special to me because I took my then 13 year old Phishead son to this very concert. The entire show was great.

Trey is indeed a Jedi in this.


----------



## Guest

leftysg said:


> Working to play this...


That's my go-to tune for testing clean tones. Love this tune.


----------



## Guest

mario said:


> Phish-"Down with Disease". Very special to me because I took my then 13 year old Phishead son to this very concert. The entire show was great.
> 
> Trey is indeed a Jedi in this.


You're a very, very good dad!

SUMMER TOUR IS ALMOST HERE!


----------



## mario

iaresee said:


> You're a very, very good dad!
> 
> SUMMER TOUR IS ALMOST HERE!


Thank you. When we were there I had a few people walk up to me shaking my hand and saying they thought it was really cool I would bring my son to a Phish concert. It was a great show.


----------



## zontar

It Hurts Me Too--Keb'Mo'


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## johnnyshaka

An ongoing discussion with a forum member prompted me to revisit some of my favorite stuff from the Black Keys...the The Big Come Up album is top notch and 10 years before they hit it big:

The Black Keys - 2002 - The Big Come Up - YouTube


----------



## Alex

Knocked out by this tune.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

This one has also been on steady rotation for the last couple days....


----------



## zontar

Chopin's Fantasie Impromptu in C#m-Halina Czerny Stefanska

This Chopin piece contains one section where the melody was later used for the showtune--I'm Always Chasing Rainbows.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Blues Get Off My Shoulder-- Robert Cray


----------



## amagras

Vibe Station!


----------



## Budda

My brother's stuff www.soundcloud.com/thecatmatt


----------



## Robert1950

Moe: Warts and All


----------



## zontar

Book of the Seven Seals--Dixie Hummingbirds.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Napalm Death- From Enslavement to Obliteration. I wish I knew Lee Dorian was grunting about lol


----------



## jimmythegeek

An afternoon in the sun has me chasein the grind with a bootleg of the BBC Sessions Pink Floyd recorded in 1970 and 1971. I was in Grade 12 when Q107 in Toronto broadcast an abbreviated version of his and I taped it. I learned to play drums to that tape. This is still my favourite version of Floyd. All of the early experimentalism melded with Gilmour's pop sensibilities before the Post DSOTM alienation.


----------



## zontar

Unemployment Blues--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

[video]



[/video]


----------



## zontar

You Can't Sit Down--Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## Alex

a hidden gem by Lizzy featuring Snowy White.


----------



## Alex

Radiohead - A moon shaped pool. Great album.


----------



## Alex

Mark Lettieri - Spark and Echo


----------



## mario

Alex said:


> a hidden gem by Lizzy featuring Snowy White.


Snowy White is a very underrated player. He was great in Lizzy and a excellent second guitarist when he toured with Pink Floyd during the "Animals" tour. I was lucky to have seen him with Roger Waters during "The Wall" tour.


----------



## mario

Been in a Floydian mood lately. This is a live cut of "Sheep" during the "Animals" tour of 1977. Great tune.


----------



## GWN!




----------



## sulphur




----------



## greco

Alex said:


> Mark Lettieri - Spark and Echo


Thanks for posting this and introducing me to these great musicians!

He is another one from them...I couldn't resist


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Alex

greco said:


> Thanks for posting this and introducing me to these great musicians!
> 
> He is another one from them...I couldn't resist


The album Spark and Echo is solid. A mix of hard and jazz rock.


----------



## Mooh

The hum of the air conditioner.


----------



## mario

Johnny A doing a couple of Beatles classics. His arrangements and playing are spot on. He is in my top 10 fav guitar players.


----------



## fretzel

mario said:


> Led Zeppelin-"Down By The Seaside"
> 
> Been working on this one. Love 'em or hate them.... this is a great song.


Great song!!!! Love the solo and bridge section.


----------



## Robert1950

Classic Funk and the very definition of groove...


----------



## zontar

Trouble High, Trouble Low--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## BSTheTech

I'm not a country guy but was craving me some Willie.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Some classical guitar by Christopher Parkening--right now apiece called Hymn of CHristian Joy.


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## Budda

I actually have only heard one Gallows song once, despite liking Wade's voice and downloading the first Black Lungs EP .

Saw these guys on tour with Caspian in Rochester. They played Toronto tuesday night - our bassist grabbed me the LP.


----------



## zontar

Down with the Ship (Slight Return)-Scatterbrain


----------



## shoretyus

Robert1950 said:


> Classic Funk and the very definition of groove...
> 
> ]


 Played that tonight..


----------



## mario

The Pretenders- "The Cuban Slide". I had this song in my head all thru out my night shift. I am blessed to have seen them in their prime with the original members.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## Hamstrung

I've really come to love this band...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Clutch is awesome!


----------



## zontar

Lazy--Deep Purple (From Live in Denmark '72)


----------



## ed2000

Just back from a drive in my newish car...400 watt stereo with sub, never realized the bassiness in Time (Pink Floyd)


----------



## zontar

Dust My Broom--Earl Hooker


----------



## bzrkrage

Garage sale yet again. This weekend will start with Bob then move thru to the Doobies.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## leftysg

Ok, so I felt really chuffed when I discovered Steven Wilson and Porcupine Tree a few years ago. I needed to listen to something that I could connect to with a proggy, melodic, atmospheric tone that I hadn't heard before.Then I locked into Airbag and Bjorn Riis. Now I'm listening to Devin Townsend, who captures that seem vibe for me. Stuff I'd really like to be able to play. I'm enjoying his unplugged offering at the moment.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## zontar

He Has Done it --Trefor Jones


----------



## Mooh

Stormy Monday Blues, Jethro Tull, from the 20 Years Of Tull cd.


----------



## Gimper

I've had this song in my head for a few days. Traveling Wilburys - Handle With Care


----------



## Guest

I think we're going to try and cover it before our signer departs permanently for New Orleans at the end of July. We'll play it at a party at Bob Weir's old house on Mt. Tamalpais, so maybe the spirits will guide us to a good groove and a righteous jam? We'll see...


----------



## Gimper

iaresee said:


> I think we're going to try and cover it before our signer departs permanently for New Orleans at the end of July. We'll play it at a party at Bob Weir's old house on Mt. Tamalpais, so maybe the spirits will guide us to a good groove and a righteous jam? We'll see...


One of my ALL TIME favourite songs.


----------



## zontar

If I Leave This World Tomorrow--Glenn Kaiser Band (Live)


----------



## greco

Very powerful...


----------



## GTmaker

greco said:


> Very powerful...


good choice Dave....much appreciated...
G.

I heard this song on the car radio today and it brought back a lot of great memories..


----------



## cbg1

GTmaker said:


> good choice Dave....much appreciated...
> G.
> 
> I heard this song on the car radio today and it brought back a lot of great memories..


nice one....never knew there were vocals for this tune.......i had only heard the cannonball adderly version


----------



## zontar

Lost in America Alice Coper


----------



## Mooh

ABBA


----------



## Robert1950

Something I haven't listened to in over 40 years. Bitches Brew by Miles Davis. I borrowed it from the library. This the Live version. A friend of mine introduced this to me this somewhere 70-72. I remember my reaction was half - I like this - and half - what the hell is this. I forgot how good this was. If you want a challenge, you should try jamming it.


----------



## Hamstrung

Having a 70's flashback today....


----------



## Alex

Big Star


----------



## Guest

@ hamstrung. I had to listen to this one after watching yours.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Going out for a ride? A roadtrip planned for the week-end?

Enjoy!


----------



## Alex

A couple of ex-Yes members, Flash


----------



## mario

Oasis - "Rock 'n' Roll Star" . It's Friday...time to kick loose. Glorious loud Brit Pop.....great tune.


----------



## zontar

Young, Dumb & Ugly Weird Al


----------



## leftysg

[video]



[/h:video]


----------



## sulphur




----------



## shoretyus

sulphur said:


>


Huge Don Drummond fan


----------



## Budda

Band from Vancouver called Youth Decay.


----------



## Kerry Brown

I keep coming back to Sonny Landreth lately. This song is really growing on me.


----------



## mario

The Jam-"All Around The World". Yet another blast from my High School days. Excellent band.


----------



## zontar

Dust My Broom--Earl Hooker.


----------



## greco

The foot tapping is distracting, unnecessary and gets annoying (IMO)


----------



## ronmac

Van Morrison - "It's too late to stop now Volumes II, III & IV"

Live recording in three different venues with a great band. I just bought and downloaded the re-mastered 24bit 96k files and they sound incredible.

Van Morrison Revisits 1973 Tour With 'It's Too Late to Stop Now...' Set


----------



## ronmac

Paul Simon - Stranger to Stranger (Deluxe Edition)

This one really surprised me. The critics have been raving, saying it breaks new ground and is as important an album as Graceland. I agree. It is amazingly inventive and incorporates beats, sound effects and textures you would expect to hear from a much younger, experimenting musician. VERY HIGHLY RECOMMENDED

Paul Simon's New Album: Stranger to Stranger


----------



## torndownunit

I don't even know how to describe these guys, but they are insanely heavy. It's like the Melvins and Black Sabbath with some Pink Floyd esque breaks (to my ears). Let it get past the intro and into the vocals. Pretty unique vocals for this kind of metal. There is one big yell at the start, but other than that it's non-growly vocals and even weird harmonies. My kind of metal vocals.


----------



## Guest

I'm such a sucker for a good jam band.


----------



## b-nads




----------



## zontar

For a Few Dollars More--Ennio Morricone


----------



## Alex

Crazy stuff


----------



## Robert1950

Mostly stuff like this, including covers. I can see why Robert Johnson felt the way he did about his guy.


----------



## Robert1950

Best version of this song I've ever heard.


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Alex

Band on the Run - Wings


----------



## Alex

Looking at the cover of Band on the Run, a face looked familiar and sure enough, it is Clement Freud who made the papers yesterday. wow.


----------



## zontar

Have Mercy --Third Day


----------



## Lola

I just found this guy on the internet by fluke~ He is incredible~!


----------



## zontar

Caprice #24 (paganini) Eliot Fisk


----------



## Alex

Snarky Puppy - Culcha Vulcha


----------



## Alex

The Dukes of September - Who's that Lady. Jon Herrington is killer with that SG.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

Calling Card, Rory Gallagher.


----------



## Alex

The Dukes of September - Lowdown


----------



## Robert1950

Some fingerstyle


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Some fingerstyle


WOW...Toby Walker is new to me and wonderful!

Thank you so much! I now have a lot of new material to listen to.

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Alex

The 1975 - The Sound


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cboutilier

Tonight is all about the April Wine. Good ol Canadian rock and roll.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Distortion

Tammy Wynette's greatest hits. Playing along figuring stuff out.


----------



## Robert1950

More tasty fingerstyle...


----------



## pstratman

Phil Cook- great guitar sounds old time song writing- a little like Little Feat....pretty amazing stuff if you like this style.


----------



## marcos

All in the Family theme song.Well, you asked.


----------



## zontar

Sad But True--Larry Carlton


----------



## Alex

Big Star - Thirteen


----------



## shoretyus

pstratman said:


> Phil Cook- great guitar sounds old time song writing- a little like Little Feat....pretty amazing stuff if you like this style.


dude thanks


----------



## Alex

Maron Podcast - D. Zappa. Some heavy stuff on the legal issues


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Hamstrung

Great local band from Kitchener/Waterloo. Lots of different sounds from these fine people...






and another...






If you like what you hear please give 'em a "like" if you're on Facebook. 
The Lofi Mind


----------



## Alex

Beyonce - Sorry


----------



## zontar

Have Mercy - Third Day


----------



## Alex

Jerry Case - Grateful - Old school rock, nice heavy riffs and solo. I checked out the rest of the album and the guy has some nice chops.


----------



## zontar

John the Revelator--John Lee Sanders


----------



## Alex

Gary Moore - Back on the streets


----------



## zontar

Little Wing by Ottmar Liebert.


----------



## Merlin

Happy - Pharrell Williams!


----------



## Jamdog

What? 
Thread title says "what are you listening to right now" 

All I hear is the gentle white noise humming of that fan...


----------



## Alex

Chicago - 1st album


----------



## Xelebes

Jamdog said:


> What?
> Thread title says "what are you listening to right now"
> 
> All I hear is the gentle white noise humming of that fan...


_Luke, I am your father. . ._


----------



## zontar

Love Theme from TPOH--The Pursuit of Happiness


----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm listening to some new songs of Russian Circles of their new album Guidance:


----------



## cbg1




----------



## mhammer

Alex said:


> Chicago - 1st album


Oh man, I wore out that album when it first came out. Played along with it in my room for hours. Given all the stuff of a similar nature that has come out in the intervening years, I think a lot of folks don't realize how truly different and heavy that band was at that time. Went to see a free CTA show shortly after that album but before the 2nd album and name change. Terry Kath was an absolute monster on guitar. A _very_ big boy. His Strat looked like a ukulele on him.

The Sons of Champlin was a fairly similar band, out of SF, around the same time. In fact, eventually leader Bill Champlin became a member of Chicago.


----------



## mhammer

At the moment, I'm listening to Joan Osborne's "Right Hand Man". To my mind one of the absolute dirtiest songs ever recorded. Pure out and out lust without boundaries.


----------



## Alex

Marillion - The New Kings. New track from their upcoming album FEAR.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## Alex

pstratman said:


>


I was a huge fan of Gary Moore back in the day...but Scott Gorham is no slouch either. Killer vibrato.


----------



## mario

Eric Clapton -"Just One Night".....a longtime fav of mine. Some people diss Clapton during this period but I for one always loved this stuff. He and Albert Lee are in fine form on this.


----------



## mhammer

I've always had a soft spot for Danny Kortchmar, ever since his days with The Fugs and James Taylor. So when he put together the funk/jazz/soul/pop quintet Jo Mama, I just had to buy their albums (got all 3). And then when he went on to form an instrumental funk/fusionquartet with other studio whizzes Lee Sklar, Craig Doerge, and Russ Kunkel, I just had to buy those. And when that quartet came to town, opening for the Mahavishnu Orchestra, I just _*had*_ to go see them, even though I had taken in an amazing Mahavishnu concert within the previous year. They didn't disappoint. A lot of folks think of him primarily as Mr. SoCal studio guy, along with Waddy Wachtel, but he has a lot more than that. Not a real virtuoso, but every bit as tasty a rhythm player as Steve Cropper or Jimmy Nolen.


----------



## Alex

mhammer said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Danny Kortchmar, ever since his days with The Fugs and James Taylor. So when he put together the funk/jazz/soul/pop quintet Jo Mama, I just had to buy their albums (got all 3). And then when he went on to form an instrumental funk/fusionquartet with other studio whizzes Lee Sklar, Craig Doerge, and Russ Kunkel, I just had to buy those. And when that quartet came to town, opening for the Mahavishnu Orchestra, I just _*had*_ to go see them, even though I had taken in an amazing Mahavishnu concert within the previous year. They didn't disappoint. A lot of folks think of him primarily as Mr. SoCal studio guy, along with Waddy Wachtel, but he has a lot more than that. Not a real virtuoso, but every bit as tasty a rhythm player as Steve Cropper or Jimmy Nolen.


I saw Linda Ronstadt on TV in the late 70's and remember being blown away by the guitar player...It was Danny Kortchmar. A few years ago, I was watching a documentary on Jockeys and the music caught my ear especially the guitar - waited for the credits and sure enough...Danny K. I will check out those 2 bands.


----------



## pstratman

Alex said:


> I was a huge fan of Gary Moore back in the day...but Scott Gorham is no slouch either. Killer vibrato.


Love the Corridors of Power album- I like his singing better with the rock stuff- his singing on the blues material is like nails on a chalkboard for me- however his guitar playing is always stellar. To me he ruined the Thin Lizzy chemistry a little on the Black Rose album- despite some great songs- it seems a little forced- I am a huge Lizzy fan. To me Phil Lynott is so underrated as a songwriter- he wrote a ton of great material.


----------



## pstratman

A great version of this song......love Phil Lynott- much of his writing is autobiographical- and he sings with feeling- I get goosebumps when he sings the line at 4:53.....
He was hiding his heroin addiction from most people......


----------



## pstratman

My favourite Gary from his best album- the rockers & the ballads are killer........... & yes that is Jack Bruce singing with him....


----------



## zontar

mario said:


> Eric Clapton -"Just One Night".....a longtime fav of mine. Some people diss Clapton during this period but I for one always loved this stuff. He and Albert Lee are in fine form on this.


I'm not a fan of most of Clapton's work in that period--but that is an excellent album


& right now I am listening to the song Wham! by SRV


----------



## Alex

pstratman said:


> A great version of this song......love Phil Lynott- much of his writing is autobiographical- and he sings with feeling- I get goosebumps when he sings the line at 4:53.....
> He was hiding his heroin addiction from most people......


My friends and I wore out that album in CEGEP.....I listened to the album "Renegade" a few weeks ago and I quite like it. I listened to "end of the world" last night....


----------



## zontar

Train Kept A Rollin--Yardbirds (My favorite version of the song)


----------



## pstratman

Continuing on the journey tonight....tasty


----------



## Ti-Ron

Heavy blanket, if you love instrumental psych and J. Mascis, you'll be served!


----------



## zontar

Star Trek


----------



## garrettdavis275

If French jazz cats went stoner.


----------



## Alex

Chicago - 2nd album


----------



## Mooh

Spent my late morning and afternoon listening to some Latin, jazz, and funk music at the Sunfest music festival in London Ontario today. Always enjoyable.

Sunfest |


----------



## Alex

Lyle Workman - Harmonic Crusader. One of my favourite albums - i was floored the 1st time i heard this album. What a phenomenal musician.


----------



## Guest

Phish, live from Syracuse: Kevin Morrow on Mixlr


----------



## amagras

Dragonfly - Ziggy Marley


----------



## zontar

Why (Am I Treated So Bad?) -Staple Singers


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

Love the band Arnold..........forgotten or unknown to most- early Floyd meets impressive Radiohead like melodies(or Big Star meets Teenage Fanclub- but sounding like early floyd).


----------



## pstratman




----------



## Guest

@pstratman that one takes me back.


----------



## copperhead

Jeff Beck's new album "Loud Hailer" 
This is a real catchy tune with Becks creamy lead tone Rosie Bones on vocals


----------



## Alex

Allen Toussaint - American Tunes


----------



## Hamstrung

Really love this woman's voice. From London ON. This tune is really getting traction for her.


----------



## Alex

Hamstrung said:


> Really love this woman's voice. From London ON. This tune is really getting traction for her.


Video is not available


----------



## Alex

Frank Zappa - You are what you is


----------



## Hamstrung

Alex said:


> Video is not available


Weird. The link works for me, perhaps it's because my work servers are in the states.

Maybe this one will work...


----------



## Alex

Hamstrung said:


> Weird. The link works for me, perhaps it's because my work servers are in the states.
> 
> Maybe this one will work...


It works, great performance


----------



## Alex

My Morning Jacket - The Waterfall


----------



## Alex

Lee Ritenour - Rio Funk. Just killer..


----------



## greco

Alex said:


> Lee Ritenour - Rio Funk. Just killer..


Fabulous....Thanks!


----------



## Silent Otto

you toobs of mountain jam--
gov't mule, 'what is hip'


----------



## johnnyshaka

Kaleo


----------



## zontar

When I Die, I'll Live Again--Rev Gary Davis


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Alex

Tim and Pete's guitar show feat. Michael Thompson - great gear stuff, playing and stories.


----------



## leftysg

Love when these guys bring out something new. Check out more of their Def Leppard covers.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## Budda

Becoming friends with my record player again.

So far today:

Monster Truck - Sitting Heavy
Youth Decay - The Party's Over
O' Brother - Endless Light


----------



## mario

Frank Zappa- "Joe's Garage" ....love this album.


----------



## Steadfastly

Nothing. I am here on GC.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> Nothing. Ian here on GC.


----------



## Alex

mario said:


> Frank Zappa- "Joe's Garage" ....love this album.


Listened to it yesterday after many years. One of the few albums that I still know the lyrics.


----------



## zontar

There's a Table Sittin in Heaven--Rev Gary Davis--I seem to be listening to him a lot recently.
I like his guitar playing and the emotion in his voice.


----------



## shoretyus

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fblare-1%2Fsets%2Fcouldve-been-king-2004


----------



## Adcandour

I was just listen to Alex play Achilles on another thread


----------



## pstratman

If you are lookin' for trouble.....


----------



## mario

The Doors- "Peace Frog". This is taken from The Felt Forum NYC box set. If you are a Doors fan it is essential.


----------



## zontar

A Phase I'm Going Through--Joe Satriani (From his most recent album)


----------



## Alex

David Grissom - Way Down Deep


----------



## Krelf




----------



## 335Bob

Jeff Beck's new release - Loud Hailer
Jeff being Jeff which I never get enough of.


----------



## zontar

Play Guitar--Paul Gilbert


----------



## Guest




----------



## vadsy

ODB did this one in memory of Kenny and Dolly


----------



## zontar

Creed (song)--Third Day (band)


----------



## Ti-Ron

Nothing live at KEXP!
Amazing performance!


----------



## bluebayou

Pin ups - David Bowie


----------



## mario

iaresee said:


>


Great clip. Wish I could see them on this tour.


----------



## Guest

mario said:


> Great clip. Wish I could see them on this tour.


They are on FIRE. They're all warmed up and it's showing. I went last night -- best night of the tour so far.

You can always listen along to a mixlr live stream. Check /r/phish on Reddit for the show thread. It'll have the streamers listed in it.


----------



## Guest

Music City Roadhouse, Nashville Tennessee.
Commercial free, rockin' blues.


----------



## Alex

John Findlay - Live Blues. One of my favorite players, right here in TO


----------



## Moosehead

The stone roses - fools gold


----------



## Lola

This is such an awesome, happy song.


----------



## Adcandour

This Love - Pantera

Awesome.


----------



## Guest

Caught the Panic show at The Fox last Friday so between Phish and Widespread Panic shows in the last 5 days I've been overdosing on jam bands. Jimmy Herring is a f'ing MONSTER. Precise but with some groove.


----------



## Alex

Yes - Tormato


----------



## Alex

Sketches in the sun - Steve Howe. A forgotten piece (for me). wow, gorgeous 12 string playing.


----------



## Hamstrung

A throw back to that brief period between hair metal and grunge. Always liked this band.
Never seen this kind of Rickenbacker before. Anyone know what model that is (black one)


----------



## Guest

tnx for the Yes Alex.
I had to go and find our (not you, my wife) wedding song.


----------



## Alex

Gone for good - Umphrey's McGee


----------



## Electraglide

Listening to the news right now but earlier tonight we went and saw The Stampeders and Prism. We left before Prism came on. The wife was surprised when I sorta recognized only one Stampeder song. I don't recall them getting too much airplay on the coast when they started. Same with Prism. I listened to West Coast bands like Doug And The Slugs.


----------



## mario

Grateful Dead- "Lost Sailor/Saint of Circumstances"

I just listened to this track on The Grateful Dead Channel on XMradio. Wonderful playing thru out and Bob Weir's voice is in fine form.


----------



## Guest

Friday and Saturday night were STELLAR Phish shows. Really. I know I say that a lot but these were both best-of shows and the band was on point both nights. Lots of ripping good Machine Gun Trey happening in the solo sections. If you've been wondering what this band is about, both of these shows are great intros to Phish. You can buy them from LivePhish.com - Live Phish MP3 Downloads FLAC Downloads Live CDs for <$10/show if you opt for the MP3 versions (and you should, the FLAC/ALAC and HD stuff isn't worth it IMO).


----------



## amagras

Joni Mitchell, everything I can find on YouTube. Shadows & light


----------



## King Loudness

W.


----------



## Alex

Pat Metheny - Secret Story


----------



## cbg1

Alex said:


> John Findlay - Live Blues. One of my favorite players, right here in TO


nice way to spend an afternoon (judging by the conditions outside) i am pretty sure my friend arthur renwick sent me one of johns cds years ago....i will have to go look


----------



## Robert1950

T Bone Walker


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> T Bone Walker


I think I'll just pull up a chair and listen.


----------



## Robert1950

After spending two+ hours listening to T Bone Walker and a couple of lessons and realized - I MIGHT be able to play this stuff !! He definitely has a rhythm style which is not too hard to work with. He uses a combination of major and minor pentatonic scales for his leads that I am familiar with. I really his this unique rhythmic way of playing.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## b-nads




----------



## Mooh




----------



## leftysg

Caught an interview with Paul Rodgers on Saturday Night Blues on CBC. Put me in the mood for more So I've been listening to his Muddy Waters tribute album and this.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Xelebes

As a fan of really clean tones, I've been listening to the work of Johnny Allen's recordings of the 1950s and 60s on the steel guitar. Just fascinated by his playing. He plays the guitar like it is a flute and sometimes like a pump organ. He always plays back up to the fiddler but you can always hear him playing the harmony.


----------



## Electraglide

Been there and done that more than once. "Tip it on back so you don't get sober".


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Blues Deluxe--Walter Trout


----------



## Hamstrung

Nice dual lead between Winwood and Clapton at around the 5 min mark...


----------



## jimmythegeek

I know that the Hall/Frisell album is generally considered to be much less than the sum of its parts (especially when you factor in the incredible rhythm section that pops in from time to time) but I love it. Student and teacher having a blast, each one doing their own distinct thing but supporting one another? Wonderful. It helps that I adore everyone on this record in virtually every context that they've played on over the years...

I'm still not sure what to make of Radiohead 2016. The new stuff is better than I expected and really sits nicely with the more recent material. The career spanning setlist is cool too. I can't think of too many bands at their age and stage that would suddenly add a b-side best known from a movie soundtrack that came out 20 years ago to their regular set. I don't think I've seen Talk Show Host in their set for 10 years before now. Creep is getting semi-regular airings for the first time in ages. At the same time, everything seems to have fallen into the same tempo. The tension that used to drive their live shows is all but gone. I'm not saying it's bad...just different. Very disappointed their are no North American dates.


----------



## zontar

Crushing Day--Joe Satriani


----------



## Alex

Umphrey's McGee - Miami Virtue


----------



## Xelebes

And taking a break from listening to guitars, we listen to a synthesiser that so botched its emulation of the bass guitar that it produced one of the most mechanical sounds in music attempt to the play the part it was designed to emulate and with awesome results.


----------



## bzrkrage

Great, best piece is from 2:55.


----------



## Guest

Letting it all just wash over me


----------



## zontar

Nobody knows you when You're Down & Out--Odetta


----------



## mario

The Faces-"Maybe I'm Amazed".

What a ridiculously great band these guys were.


----------



## Guest

@mario that was great. Loved how free they were with the tempo. I might prefer their take on it over McCartney's take!


----------



## FrankyNoTone

BABYMETAL - Yava - Live at Wembley Arena last April


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## shoretyus

Canadian content......


----------



## zontar

Spider-Man--the Ramones


----------



## Distortion

Just bought Terry Clark's greatest hits at Value Village and the car CD player is wearing it out.


----------



## Alex

Widespread Panic - Street Dogs


----------



## Hamstrung

Nice "Floyd like" vibe on this one...


----------



## butterknucket

This is best with a bit of volume.


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


> This is best with a bit of volume.


As opposed to some songs that are best listened to with no volume.


----------



## zontar

My Jesus is All--the Staple Singers
I enjoy Pop Staples' guitar playing.
And they have beautiful harmonies.


----------



## vadsy

Listened to the radio this week while driving, haven't done that in a while, heard this cute little tune.


----------



## zontar

Frosty--Albert Collins & BB King version.


----------



## mario

Santana- "Europa". During my morning run this came on.....IMHO Carlos Santana's finest guitar work.


----------



## zontar

Amazing Grace (Blues Version) Ken Tamplin


----------



## Lola

I am going to make this song my own. I love it!


----------



## Guest

We're looking for a new singer. If we can find our Grace Potter we'll be pretty lucky.


----------



## leftysg

Double this up with Green Manalishi and it's quite magical. Lately I've been exploring early bands that I haven't spent a great deal of time with like John Mayall's Bluesbreakers and Peter Green's FM. Seems I remember a Sunday morning tv show in my youth called Discovery, that explored some of the mysterious lyrical topics in this song.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## faracaster

Tedeschi Trucks Band Live at Red Rocks.......incredible


----------



## Robert1950

Just listened to 4 different versions of Highway 61 revisited by Johnny Winter. Here is one picked at random...


----------



## zontar

Love in Vain--Robert Johnson


----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm feeling groovy this morning!
Here's Rompecabezas Trio, a band from Argentina.


----------



## zontar

Long Haired Hare (Bugs Bunny cartoon with Giovanni Jones & "Leopold")


----------



## keithb7

Joe Bonamassa Blues Of Desperation. Great CD. Joe's best yet.


----------



## zontar

Nobody Knows You when You're Down & Out-Odetta


----------



## Alex

Cake - Meanwhile Rick James…Any cooler way of using intervals (thirds, fourths and fifths) in a song? cool riffs and trying to impress my kids….


----------



## Alex

Jeff Beck - Jeff


----------



## zontar

Heart Full of Soul--but not he Yardbirds version--but Paul Gilbert from a Jeff Beck tribute album.


----------



## jb welder

bw66's comment elsewhere (and somehow that Cake song above) made me think of Sloan.


----------



## cboutilier

Today I'm using the BB King & Eric Clapton 'Riding with the King' album to keep me mellow while I study for a Differential Equations exam tonight.


----------



## Milkman

Alex said:


> Cake - Meanwhile Rick James…Any cooler way of using intervals (thirds, fourths and fifths) in a song? cool riffs and trying to impress my kids….


LOVE me some Cake.

Short Skirt, Long Jacket is awesome. So is Comfort Eagle


----------



## Guest




----------



## mario

Faces-"The Stealer". A great version of the Free classic from the superb "Five Guys Walk Into A Bar...." boxset. Really essential collection if you are a Faces fan.






Faces-"I'm Losing You". Another gem from the above mentioned boxset. Great band.


----------



## Alex

Jeff Beck - Loud Hailer. Sounds good, lyrics are a little preachy and could have done without them.


----------



## Guest

Listening to the entire Lemonwheel weekend. Such a great festival.


----------



## pstratman

Happy Birthday Phil.....


----------



## Roryfan

Really digging the Chili's latest album. No idea why, but I like the "mechanical" solo that starts around 2:45 







Love how the backing vocals intertwine with Kiedis' on the title track: 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

There is no other show on tonight in Canada.


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Dr drums The Wit


----------



## jb welder

Roryfan said:


> Really digging the Chili's latest album. No idea why, but I like the "mechanical" solo that starts around 2:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love how the backing vocals intertwine with Kiedis' on the title track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was scanning on the radio and didn't catch on to who it was right off, now it seems pretty obvious it was RHCP, quite poppy but I like it.


----------



## Budda

The Flatliners - Dead Language


----------



## mhammer

Jeff Beck's appearance on Letterman from last summer, w/Jennifer Batten on 2nd guitar. Don't know how I missed this one.


----------



## zontar

Juggernaut by Dave Beegle


----------



## mhammer

Heaven help me, an old concert by Alex Chilton. Right now, he's covering "Little GTO" by Ronnie and the Daytonas.

Most folks will know Chilton as:
- singer for The Box Tops (The Letter, etc.)
- writer singer of the original song that became the theme for That 70's Show
- pivot point in cult band Big Star
- the subject matter of this homage and classic from the Replacements:


----------



## Alex

mhammer said:


> Jeff Beck's appearance on Letterman from last summer, w/Jennifer Batten on 2nd guitar. Don't know how I missed this one.


That appearance was in the late 90's. I caught Beck at the Molson Amphitheatre in '99 and it was an incredible show. Everyone let out a large gasp when he started playing the Beatles cover " A day in the life".


----------



## Alex

Magma - Attahk. Mix of prog, soul and funk. They created their own language for the music...late 70's crazy stuff.


----------



## Alex

Allan Holdsworth - Abingdon Chasp. New version released by AH with killer sax solos.


----------



## greco

Miles Davis "All Blues"...like I'll bet you've never heard it !!


----------



## Xelebes

The Wet Secrets - Maybe We'll Make a Plan (2014)


----------



## zontar

Paul vs Godzilla--Paul Gilbert


----------



## Guest

My snazzy new AKG K7XXs arrived so I'm breaking them on all the lossless tracks in my collection. At present:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767982900545368064
I really need to get some sleep...but the music...


----------



## mhammer

Xelebes said:


> The Wet Secrets - Maybe We'll Make a Plan (2014)


The Vegreville egg!!!


----------



## zontar

Green Onions--Jon Lord--some very cool keyboard in this one.


----------



## High/Deaf

greco said:


> Miles Davis "All Blues"...like I'll bet you've never heard it !!


Thanks for that. I'm going to play some nice acoustics tomorrow. That inspired me to try a signature 00 Skye they have in stock (not that I could play it anything like he does). I'll probably not go home with a 12 fret 00 body guitar, butcha just never know........


----------



## Alex

Scott Henderson - I Hate you. Features the great Thelma Houston.


----------



## Guest

The entire album is AMAZING but this second single is really something else. Run The Jewels have me interested in hip hop again.

Here's the title track and first single:


----------



## jb welder

iaresee said:


> The entire album is AMAZING but this second single is really something else. Run The Jewels have me interested in hip hop again.


They used that at the end of a _Silicon Valley_ episode, I liked it and had to look it up to find who it was. Don't listen to much hip-hop, but it sounded like real musicians playing instruments which I thought uncommon for the genre.


----------



## Guest

jb welder said:


> They used that at the end of a _Silicon Valley_ episode, I liked it and had to look it up to find who it was. Don't listen to much hip-hop, but it sounded like real musicians playing instruments which I thought uncommon for the genre.


Run The Jewels is a very good hip-hop band. And DJ Shadow is one my favourite electronic musicians. I'm really happy this pairing produced something amazing. If you don't think you like hip-hop I recommend checking out Run The Jewels 2 -- it's crass and vulgar but it's got great hooks and stellar production and, once you get past the language, the lyrics are really excellent and well done.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Whole Lotta Love--2Cellos


----------



## Guest

Will have the Lockn Festival stream on all day today. The Ween and Phish shows last night were STELLAR!

various artists - LOCKN' Live 2016

The DJ Williams Projekt was just on and they really blew my mind. They did the soul-funk cover of Smells Like Teen Spirit that was just perfect, in the pocket. Moon Taxi on now -- not bad. Their singer totally just threw in a long run that was lifted straight off the Jimmy Swift Band.


----------



## zontar

Everything I Have is Blue--the Smithereens


----------



## LexxM3

This was background music on some TV show recently. Never heard or heard of them before, but WOW!


----------



## zontar

Gonna Meet You at the Station Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Guest

Sunday night Phish live from Lockn' Festival!

various artists - LOCKN' Live 2016

NEVER MISS A SUNDAY NIGHT SHOW!

First set was RAGING GOOD! Second set is going strong so far. @mister.zed they did a KILLER good First Tube in the first set. Made me think of you.


----------



## zontar

Some gospel choir stuff
I'm Excited About Jesus--Gospel Music Workshop of America


----------



## GuitaristFred




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

TV theme songs--Superchicken...


----------



## Alex

Phil X rocking out


----------



## Alex

David Sanborn - Time and the River


----------



## High/Deaf

@Alex That Phil X video is hilarious. Most of the people in that crowd don't know WTF just hit them! LOL


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> @Alex That Phil X video is hilarious. Most of the people in that crowd don't know WTF just hit them! LOL


I thought it was pretty funny as well.


----------



## zontar

Saw Phil X earlier this year at a clinic--mostly for the amps he uses--but a fun night--he had his band the Drills with him...

Oh, and I am listening to Green Onions by Jon Lord.


----------



## mister.zed

iaresee said:


> First set was RAGING GOOD! Second set is going strong so far. @mister.zed they did a KILLER good First Tube in the first set. Made me think of you.


Cool that you remember that First Tube is my favorite Phish song! What a great groove. Reminds me that a couple weeks ago I was jamming to First Tube using my Trio+ and having a blast improvising. After about half an hour you couldn't even recognize it as First Tube - only the groove remained.


----------



## amagras

Cloud About Mercury - David Torn / Bill Bruford, the live version on YouTube because I can't find the album on Spotify or anywhere else


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A trip down memory lane:


----------



## Ti-Ron

This guy have the perfect voice!


----------



## Alex

Wilco - If ever I was a child


----------



## GuitaristFred




----------



## High/Deaf

Dime was one of a kind ......


----------



## amagras

Chief Crazy Horse - Wayne Shorter. 
Actually I've spent the last 3 days trying to understand the harmony of this song.


----------



## b-nads




----------



## Alex

Tim and Pete's Guitar Show - Eddie Kramer. Great stories on legendary recordings. Check out the gear "cubby" towards the middle/end part.


----------



## zontar

Playground-Deep Purple a bonus track from a re-issue of Deep Purple's The Book of Taliesyn (Remixed Instrumental Studio Out Take)


----------



## Robert1950

I just listened to 6 or 7 cover versions of John Lee Hooker's Boogie Chillen.


----------



## leftysg

Jim DaddyO said:


> A trip down memory lane:


Very appropriate for tomorrow.


----------



## leftysg

The first half acoustic, the last half electric. Fantastic.

[video]



[h/video]


----------



## Xelebes

Listening to Bob.


----------



## zontar

There's a Table Sittin in Heaven--Rev Gary Davis...


----------



## Blue Velvet

Gwen Stefani - Used to love you


----------



## Alex

Tim Pierce - Guitarland


----------



## Alex

The Replacements - Let it be


----------



## shoretyus

gulp.........


----------



## shoretyus

_The Replacements - _

forgot about that one ..thnx


----------



## zontar

Play Guitar--Paul Gilbert


----------



## Roryfan

Alex said:


> That appearance was in the late 90's. I caught Beck at the Molson Amphitheatre in '99 and it was an incredible show. Everyone let out a large gasp when he started playing the Beatles cover " A day in the life".


That was an incredible concert!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

I've Got Good Mind to Give Up Living--BB King


----------



## Ti-Ron

Red Fang put out a new vid and it's hilarious as always!


----------



## Alex

Marble Machine


----------



## mario

Alex said:


> The Replacements - Let it be



God…that is a great album. The Replacements were a excellent rock n' roll band.


----------



## mario

Rolling Stones- "Sweet Virginia"….one of their greatest songs.


----------



## zontar

Trouble of the World-Mahalia Jackson


----------



## jb welder

GBV
Weed King


----------



## Lola

After Riff Wrath my son put this on and cranked up for me. Buckethead is the world's best guitar player ever. He is so underrated!

.


----------



## cheezyridr

i don't know if i agree, but he is good.

what am i listening to right now? the drone of the window a/c. it's 5 am so i can't play music. but if i was playing music, i'd play this


----------



## shoretyus

Little cheesey?


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> After Riff Wrath my son put this on and cranked up for me. Buckethead is the world's best guitar player ever
> 
> .


It's funny...I listened to him last night for the first time (I don't know what led me to some vids).

He's got some cool chops, but I wasn't blown away. Definitely gonna spend more time listening to him (especially since I've decided to be him for hallowe'en).


----------



## Lola

Bucket Heads song called Mountain Shasta is the exact same chord progression as Knocking on heaven door!

I think his guitar playing is superior to any of my previous guitar heroes!

You know I am going to be definitely ripping off some licks! It's going to put my soloing at another level.


----------



## Lola

Alex said:


> Marble Machine



Well that really blew my mind! How did this person conceive this idea? 
Alex thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Alex

Lola said:


> Well that really blew my mind! How did this person conceive this idea?
> Alex thanks for sharing this!


I was watching a clip from this thread and the Marble Machine followed on YouTube. Pretty wild.


----------



## Alex

John Scofield - Uberjam


----------



## Lola

I found this when I went on YouTube after Alex posted the above vid!


----------



## Lola

shoretyus said:


> Little cheesey?


I love RATT! What a great band they are. Your band Cheezy sort of has the same vibe happening. I just love your drummer, Massimo. He's is amazing. Is Cathy still with you guys?


----------



## Lola

I really appreciate this guys talent. His music is so full of emotional energy! My son reintroduced me to him. I am in awe of his talent.


----------



## Lola

This is amazing.


----------



## Lola

I am going Buckethead crazy. This is an amazing rendition of BB's song The Thrill is gone! I love it!


----------



## zontar

Mercury Blues--Roy Rogers/Norton Buffalo


----------



## Alex

Lola said:


> I really appreciate this guys talent. His music is so full of emotional energy! My son reintroduced me to him. I am in awe of his talent.


His right/left hand technique is insane! I quite liked that first melodic tune.


----------



## Alex

Steven Wilson - Insurgentes (2016 remaster)


----------



## Alex

Daniel Lanois - Goodbye to Language. Very interesting electronic/ambient album


----------



## High/Deaf

Devin being Devin


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> Devin being Devin


Really nice ambient improv at the beginning.


----------



## Alex

Moon shaped pool - Radiohead


----------



## zontar

All God's Chillun Got Shoes--Clara Ward


----------



## leftysg

Felt the need for some Joe Walsh today. Does anyone else feel he's a little underappreciated. Man he has some great tunes from the James Gang, with Barnstorm and the Eagles (where I felt he got lost a bit, but that's just me). Tunes like Walk Away, Funk 49, the Bomber, Rocky Mountain Way, Turn to Stone, Life of Illusion, In the City (warriors come out an play-yay), Life's Been Good. Forgot my fave...Meadows!

Great guitar face on this one...from " InConcert"

[video]



[video]


----------



## zontar

Kings & Queens--Aerosmith


----------



## leftysg

I've always liked Oasis and over the weekend I decided to check out what the Gallagher brothers more recent sounds were like. I liked them both actually. I'm secretly hoping for an Oasis reformation. This song reminded of sounds from Pink Floyd and Steely Dan for some reason. Must have been the sax!

[ video]


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## sulphur

Stuck in the '90s, such a good album though...


----------



## Alex

Madeleine Peyroux - Secular Hymns. Featuring guitar great Jon Herrington


----------



## Alex

Intense interview with Nash. I didn't realize the rift was deep


----------



## zontar

A clip of a debate that I can't post here without breaking forum rules...


----------



## Alex

Sparrows - Cave Eater. The question is if any guitars were hurt in the filming of this video...


----------



## jb welder

It's only Saturday but I thought I'd get a head start on tomorrow. 
Pleasant Valley Sunday


----------



## cboutilier

Just finished watching SRV Live at Montreux 1985, and the SRV and Albert King special, and now I'm listemming to BB King's Greatest Hits


----------



## Xelebes

I'm listening and gettinglost in the Vancouver label Monstercat's offerings. Apparently the Monstercat youtube channel is Canada's most subscribed youtube channel.


----------



## Alex

Marillion - FEAR

New album, sounds great


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## zontar

Was Albert King, and then the Gospel Workshop of America's Men's Chorus--now it's...
Albert King again.
I'll Play the Blues For You Parts 1&2


----------



## Robert1950

Electric Ladyland.


----------



## cboutilier

It's been a countrified hangover Sunday in my house. We started with some footage of Ben Haggard performing his father's hits, then we listened to two hours of Merle Haggard's hits. Now were listening to Waylon Jennings' 16 Biggest Hits album.


----------



## sulphur

Turkey necks!


----------



## Robert1950

This Beiber Avatar thing has really turned into a competition, hasn't it.


----------



## High/Deaf

How so?


----------



## zontar

Green Grass & High Tides--the Outlaws
(That's what I've been listening to & not an answer to High/Deaf's post)


----------



## tomsy49

Metallica's new song. I've been a fan of all of metallica's albums for what they are. This song kicks some serious butt in my opinion


----------



## Alex

Leo Kottke - Instrumental (the best of the Chrysalis years)


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Alex

Marillion - Marbles


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Budda

I finally got to listen to my copy of the new Every Time I Die album. It's really well done.


----------



## shoretyus

Keeping the M theme.......


----------



## Robert1950

Original 1948 version


----------



## zontar

2Cello's version of the Trooper


----------



## Alex

Podcast Myth vs Craft - feature on drummer Alex Acuna. Smart and well researched interviews on some of my favorite musicians ( David Grissom, Tim Pierce and many more). The podcast also covers other topics which I haven't ventured yet.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Alex

Mooh said:


>


Gorgeous tone - I really enjoyed the 1st piece.


----------



## Alex

RHCP - The Getaway


----------



## cboutilier

Since I got my new B bender last night I've been relistening to a bunch of Hellecasters stuff. Will Ray gets some crazy sounds with his ring slides and bender. And John Jorgenson is just a monster picker.


----------



## Alex

cboutilier said:


> Since I got my new B bender last night I've been relistening to a bunch of Hellecasters stuff. Will Ray gets some crazy sounds with his ring slides and bender. And John Jorgenson is just a monster picker.


Those are great albums. I will spin one today. Not sure what's up with Will Ray - he is (was) a gear slut and avid collector.


----------



## cboutilier

Alex said:


> Those are great albums. I will spin one today. Not sure what's up with Will Ray - he is (was) a gear slut and avid collector.


He used t frequent TDPRI quite a bit too.


----------



## jb welder

Alice Cooper - 'Killer' album


----------



## b-nads




----------



## Kerry Brown

Been listening to Black Pistol Fire lately. I've got serious gas for a Casino now.


----------



## zontar

Nobody's Fault But Mine--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Alex

King Crimson - Starless and Bible Black


----------



## zontar

Freegio--Bass Invaders




(This is what I could find online--I am listening to the actual recording)


----------



## Ti-Ron

Seem like a great party!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Kerry Brown said:


> Been listening to Black Pistol Fire lately. I've got serious gas for a Casino now.


I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!

I had never heard of these guys until I saw this post and now I've got them loaded up in my Google Music playlist so I'll be rocking out to them all day!

Thanks Kerry!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Black Pistol Fire are amazing!
If you can see them live, don't hesitate!!!!!


----------



## Alex

Ray Wylie Hubbard - Snake Farm


----------



## FrankyNoTone

BABYMETAL... of course. Waiting desperately for a return to Heavy Montreal and/or headline show.


----------



## Robert1950

Kim Simmons - Savoy Brown 2013 - Love what he does on that modified Gibson J200ce in last 2/3s to 1/2 of the video


----------



## fretzel

Past couple of days I was listening to Cactus in the car. One of the best balls to the wall rock songs ever. Of course IMHO.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Granny Gremlin

I actually just sent this out to some band friends:

Russian lo-fi/psych pop :
https://popkd.bandcamp.com/album/jerry

Kraut Post Rock (released a few months after Boys Don't Cry as well as Bela Lugosi's Dead and sounds like it):
https://vimeo.com/143458242

Eastern Block noisey punk gaze:
https://soundcloud.com/piterbezimienny/j-bede-psem-noiseshoegazepunkdrone

LA has a scene with music that ain't shit trying to get a major label deal, apparently:
https://soundcloud.com/lolipoprecords/corners-caught-in-frustration


----------



## Lola

This song is just much fun and great for grooving on a Saturday night!


----------



## shoretyus

My bass players solo from Thursday night's jam 
sept 28basssolo by Patty O' and the Lanterns


----------



## Lola

shoretyus said:


> My bass players solo from Thursday night's jam
> sept 28basssolo by Patty O' and the Lanterns


What a great groove you guys had on. Awesome. I could feel the energy.


----------



## zontar

Blacktop--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Die Walküre: Act III: Ride of the Valkyries Conducted by Leopold Stokowski

(Leopold, Leopold, Leopold...Le-o-pold...)





But it's this actually-


----------



## Alex

Bryan Tysinger - Cirrus Stratus. Melodic acoustic guitar, great player.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Reef - Yer Old (one of those easy but fun to play songs)


----------



## Alex

Todd Rundgren - Anthology


----------



## zontar

Everything I have is Blue--the Smithereens


----------



## jb welder

Another Camden Afternoon - The Stranglers


----------



## LanceT




----------



## jimmy c g

keep the customer satisfied, simon garfunkle,, paul is just slamming the chords and letting them ring out great song


----------



## zontar

Fun Zone--Weird Al--apparently his only instrumental.


----------



## Alex

Be Bop Deluxe - Futurist Manifesto


----------



## Mooh

One of the great bands of all time.


----------



## Mooh

One of the great bands of all time.


----------



## Accept2

I never get bored of this video, its just too much fun...................


----------



## Alex

Steve Hackett - The Lamia. Solos by Steven Rothery and Steve Hackett.


----------



## zontar

The Name's Bond...James Bond--Nicholas Dodd (From the Casino Royale soundtrack/score)


----------



## davetcan

leftysg said:


> Felt the need for some Joe Walsh today. Does anyone else feel he's a little underappreciated. Man he has some great tunes from the James Gang, with Barnstorm and the Eagles (where I felt he got lost a bit, but that's just me). Tunes like Walk Away, Funk 49, the Bomber, Rocky Mountain Way, Turn to Stone, Life of Illusion, In the City (warriors come out an play-yay), Life's Been Good. Forgot my fave...Meadows!
> 
> Great guitar face on this one...from " InConcert"
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> [video]


Missed this. Walsh with The James Gang was superb!


----------



## davetcan

I'm on a female vocal kick.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

Il tramonto - from the Good, the Bad & the Ugly--Ennio Morricone


----------



## leftysg

Goin back to my roots. I hadn't listened to the extended mixes for Passion Play but found them on Spotify and have been revisiting and enjoying them. Here's the one I chose...took me the longest time to realize that Ian Anderson is saying "Overseer". Tull fans will know where I mean.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Alex said:


> Steve Hackett - The Lamia. Solos by Steven Rothery and Steve Hackett.


One of my big concert regrets was not going to see Mr. Hackett when he played London. I love his Genesis Revisited videos and audio tunes. Wonderful musicians and interpretations. I believe the Musical Box are back again and either performed at Massey Hall or are doing an upcoming performance. I saw their Trick of the Tail revisitation tour performance at MH years back and that too was amazing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


>


I probably haven't heard this song in 15 years and it was playing in a restaurant/pub this evening.


----------



## leftysg

That Spacehog tune reminded of this 90s number. Memories of cars trips and the teens in the back seat educating me about 90s bands.

[video]


----------



## zontar

Creed--Third Day (Creed is the song--not the band)


----------



## Alex

Big Star - Thirteen


----------



## zontar

That Thing You Do--the Wonders (Or is the earlier Oneders version?)


----------



## cbg1




----------



## cbg1




----------



## Mooh

Enjoy Full Audio From All Six Tedeschi Trucks Band Shows At The Beacon Theatre

Very enjoyable.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

Judas Priest in their prime. Not many bands today can match the power over the audience.


----------



## Robert1950

Gary Clark Jr, Live, 2014


----------



## zontar

This Soul is Mine--Tommy Castro


----------



## Alex

zontar said:


> This Soul is Mine--Tommy Castro


fyi, Castro appears to be playing a festival in Ajax ON next April.


----------



## High/Deaf

Mr. Bensusan expresses passion in his playing unlike few I've ever heard before. He takes me on a journey with his playing. Unique, but weirdly familiar.


----------



## Alex

Dada - Puzzle


----------



## zontar

Alex said:


> fyi, Castro appears to be playing a festival in Ajax ON next April.


Cool--although I doubt I'll be anywhere near there--but if I was I'd check it out.

Right now I am listening to a blues/blues-ish mix
Currently:
Got to Hurry by the Yardbirds.
(Otherwise known as "Let's throw Eric a bone"


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## shoretyus

Alex said:


> Dada - Puzzle
> 
> /QUOTE]
> Reminds me of Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Alex

The Puzzle album is one of my favorite albums and definitely worth a listen. "Dim" is radio friendly and maybe the reason for the comparison to FYC. - great guitar playing all over the album.


----------



## Alex

Bon iver - 22 a million


----------



## zontar

You're Gonna Need Somebody on Your Bond--Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Alex

Dan Carlin - Hardcore History podcast


----------



## zontar

Suprised -Resurrection Band


----------



## sambonee

Zeppelin physical grafiti


----------



## Alex

@sambonee my fave LZ album

Steve Hackett live in 1979


----------



## Alex

Tribal Tech - Primal Tracks


----------



## Mooh

Sheesham and Lotus & 'Son

Just got home from seeing these guys for a second time. Killer performance, fully acoustic, at a house concert.


----------



## zontar

Some Blind Willie Johnson




Different song than the last one I posted in another thread.
I love his slide playing.


----------



## High/Deaf

This song has been haunting me for the last few days. The 'pedaling' with the banjo tuners is interesting in a live performance.


----------



## zontar

Smoke on the Water--Dread Zeppelin


----------



## leftysg

Old Tull

[video]


----------



## cboutilier

Well, after watching @Shredneck demo his amp in the FS section, and having a brief conversation with him, I was reminded how country chicken pickin is what got me into seriously playing guitar. It's my favourite style, and the one I started with, and the one I am least proficient at. I love to twang away, but it's goddamn hard to play. So tonight I'm inspired to sink away into the depths of twang town and try to find some more licks to rip off from Albert Lee, Vince Gill, Ray Flacke, Brent Mason, James Burton, Roy Nichols, etc. We'll see where I end up by the end of the night.


----------



## zontar

Damn Right I've Got the Blues--Buddy Guy


----------



## mhammer

Gonna check this out later today: Sugarmegs Audio Setlist


----------



## mhammer

Right now, this. OMG this guy is sooo tasty. When you, catch a glimpse at the thumb of his picking hand. It just ain't natural.:


----------



## Steadfastly

Classic country today.


----------



## zontar

This Soul is Mine--Tommy Castro


----------



## vokey design

Alice in Chains unplugged, the entire set was amazing but Down In a Hole is just awesome.
Tragic that Layne went so early, and alone. 


Look at me now, A man who won't let himself be.


----------



## amagras

vokey design said:


> Alice in Chains unplugged, the entire set was amazing but Down In a Hole is just awesome.
> Tragic that Layne went so early, and alone.
> 
> 
> Look at me now, A man who won't let himself be.


I was listening to Jar of Flies today, super album!


----------



## mhammer

Mentioned it yesterday but finally got around to it today: 1984 concert with the Gil Evans Orchestra. This band has Mike Stern, Hiram Bullock and Jaco Pastorius, in addition to Dave Sanborn and the horns from the Blues Brothers - essentially an entire NYC studio crew, doing Hendrix tunes, arranged for big band. If you aren't familiar with Gil Evans (a native Canadian), you owe it to yourself to investigate this pivotal figure in jazz history. Gil Evans - Wikipedia

The prominence of the Rhodes piano throughout, plus the NYC studio crew, gives it this vibe that is reminiscent of both Sesame Street music an Miles Davis' _On the Corner_ period.


----------



## Mooh

Lost Lula.


----------



## zontar

We Three Kings--Steve Morse


----------



## LanceT

Warren Zevon's live album Stand in The Fire. Some great guitar from David Landau


----------



## mhammer

Oh the shame of it!


----------



## Lola

silence.


----------



## cboutilier

Buck Owens and the Buckaroos live at Carnegie Hall 1966. God damn Don Rich was such a great picker and singer.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm feeling rebel today:


----------



## zontar

Seven Days--Ron Wood


----------



## Ti-Ron

Something different:


----------



## Lola

Ti-Ron said:


> Something different:


Wow amazing bass player! That's awesome!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Ti-Ron

Lola said:


> Wow amazing bass player! That's awesome!


Oh yeah, this guy knows how to play!


----------



## Lola

Hey t-Ron you have broadened my horizons! His timing is impeccable!


----------



## Ti-Ron

Lola said:


> Hey t-Ron you have broadened my horizons! His timing is impeccable!


Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Lola

The bass player blows me away!


----------



## cboutilier

Jeff Healey on a Les Paul. Tasty.


----------



## cbg1

boyce avenue does some great interpretations


----------



## amagras

The George Benson Collection


----------



## leftysg

So I was listening to tunes before I fell asleep last night and I've been revisiting Tull lately. I used to own the 1972 vinyl release Living in the past, and hearing it again last night, I was intrigued by the track,For Later. In my sleep induced state, although it's short, it reminded me structurally of YYZ. I wonder if there was any inspiration for Rush in that piece. Maybe a jam they took and evolved...not that it matters but it just made me think. Anyone else hear a slight similarity?

[video]


----------



## mhammer

If you can believe it, a Jeff Beck concert in Paris, from Monday (yep, 3 evenings ago): http://www.archive.org/serve/JeffBe.../JeffBeck2016-10-24SallePleyelParisFrance.wma
He covers a tune from the first Mahavishnu Orchestra album and it prompted the question: have Beck and McLaughlin ever played together? I ask because he is clearly quite comfortably within the repertoire. We've linked to videos with Larry Carlton and Robben Ford paired up, as well as Mike Stern and Eric Johnson. Jeff Beck and John McLaughlin would be awesome.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

If you have called FedEx, you've heard this..


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

Genesis - Deep in the Motherlode


----------



## Mooh

Hymns And Hers - Borealis Records

I listen to Hymns & Hers by Oliver Schroer a lot.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

So, I didn't even know he had an acoustic version of this until I got the video on my subscription to "Shut up & Play", which is a great learning channel on YT.


----------



## Mooh

Hymns And Hers - Borealis Records

I listen to Hymns & Hers by Oliver Schroer a lot.


----------



## zontar

Hocus Pocus--Focus


----------



## davetcan




----------



## mhammer

That was a great album, as was the earlier _This Was_. I prefered Mick Abraham as a guitarist, but that was still a terrific album.

The year it came out, I had a summer gig writing for a short-lived Montreal music mag. Tull played at a festival at the now defunct Montreal Autostade, along with Johnny Winter (with Rick Derringer), Jefferson Airplane, Mountain, Van Morrison, and several other acts (including Montreal Jubilation Gospel Choir director/founder Dr. Trevor Payne, back when he was soul-funk artist Trevor Payne and the Triangle). I got assigned to interview Van Morrison - one of the worst experiences of my life (partly because I can never accurately judge when people with a thick Irish accent are being sarcastic). Sadly, it was in a hallway deep inside the bowels of the stadium, where all I could hear was rumbling from the stage. I saw a wee bit of Tull at the start of their set, and they were as good as one might expect, but I spent the brunt of their set shrivelled in fear of Van the Man. They brushed past me in the hallway, and when I mumbled "Oh, I guess you're done" as they went past, Van took that as a statement about the interview and wandered off. So I missed much of their set, and didn't get much of an interview.


----------



## davetcan

mhammer said:


> That was a great album, as was the earlier _This Was_. I prefered Mick Abraham as a guitarist, but that was still a terrific album.


I'm also a big Abrahams fan, check out Blodwyn Pig "Ahead Rings' Out" if you haven't already.


----------



## mhammer

One of my favorite albums. Another great band.

And Mick's still got it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

"Torna a Surriento" in English is (come back to Sorrento) written in 1902 i cant get enough of it.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Lord, I Just Can't Keep From Crying--Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## Alex

Circa Zero - Circus Hero


----------



## Lola

Great musicians! Some little 20 year old at work told me about these guys.


----------



## Ti-Ron

After 2 weeks of non stop works at the new house, I am dead!
My brain can't think so I keep things simple to survive to the day!


----------



## Alex

Bon Iver - 8 (circle)


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lola said:


> Great musicians! Some little 20 year old at work told me about these guys.


The whole album is fantastic.


----------



## mhammer

Judee Sill's _Heart Food_. Near the top of my list of desert island albums. A little too "Christian" for some, I suppose, but the vocals and production are so exquisite, the underlying theology is something you don't even notice. An absolute gem. Pity she succumbed to drugs so young.


----------



## johnnyshaka

I like to check out the NPR Music YouTube channel from time to time as they often feature up and coming artists in a "tiny desk" production and this one had me listening from start to finish. Simple, catchy riffs with some interesting lyrics made me look up some of her other stuff.

I present to you, Margaret Glaspy:


----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## leftysg

saw some Tull connections last page so I had to post this as I've been listening to Ian Anderson solo material. I didn't realize until I looked it up, but Doggerland was the name of a land bridge that connected UK to mainland Europe during the last ice age...much like the Bering Strait bridge.

[video]


----------



## davetcan




----------



## leftysg

One of my early Tull faves from Benefit with a Barre original preceding. 

[video]


----------



## zontar

Green Onions--Jon Lord


----------



## Alex

Tumeni notes - Steve Morse


----------



## zontar

Two Little Fishes and Five Loaves of Bread--Sister Rosetta Tharpe...


----------



## vokey design

Just finished watching a great interview with Guthrie Govan (andertons TV)





Now listening to some Aristocrats


----------



## vadsy

This made it into the kids morning playlist of Anne Murray and Raffi today, we let it play through but I cut the NWA song before it had a chance to finish.


----------



## johnnyshaka

vadsy said:


> This made it into the kids morning playlist of Anne Murray and Raffi today, we let it play through but I cut the NWA song before it had a chance to finish.


I used to rock this cassette in my yellow Sony Walkman while I delivered the Ottawa Citizen everyday after school throughout high school...good times!


----------



## Silent Otto

I've been diggin' these guys lately--


----------



## Electraglide

davetcan said:


> I'm also a big Abrahams fan, check out Blodwyn Pig "Ahead Rings' Out" if you haven't already.


There's a band I haven't heard for a long long time. I'll dig out an LP and see what they sound like when I'm straight and sober.


----------



## Lola

The sound of cracking wood. Just watching the dying embers in the fire place!


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> The sound of cracking wood. Just watching the dying embers in the fire place!


Ah...workin on some lyrics methinks!


----------



## Swervin55

Any feedback on the newly released Big Wreck single?


----------



## cheezyridr

9 excellent tunes by dio with viv campbell. if only they got along, there might have been more from this pairing.


----------



## zontar

Blind - Deep Purple (Mk I--w/Evans & Simper)


----------



## High/Deaf

......the sound of a once great nation rolling over and whimpering to death. And it's not a recording. LOL


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## LanceT

Steadfastly said:


>


I enjoyed the first couple of songs, which are likely his best anyway, but that's just too much John Denver in one go.


----------



## Hamstrung

Swervin55 said:


> Any feedback on the newly released Big Wreck single?


As a huge Big Wreck and Ian Thornley fan I really wanted to like this when I heard it was coming out. This is, to me, the weakest song they've ever released. A total soft ball radio single. The vocals are the only strong suit in this one as Ian's got a great rock voice. The rest sounds like an 80's throwback to Asia or something. It lacks the fire and dynamics that virtually every other song BW has released had. This band has three incredibly talented guitar players and a rhythm section to be envied but none of it shines on this song to me. On the Facebook fan page some people are suggesting that it grows on you with multiple listenings. I've listened to this multiple times and it still leaves me flat. I really hope it was a one-off radio single to try and garner air play in the states and the rest of the forthcoming album is more to their traditional style.


----------



## Steadfastly

My wife has been listening to some of the old rock & roll stuff and she inspired me to listen to some CCR.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Hamstrung said:


> As a huge Big Wreck and Ian Thornley fan I really wanted to like this when I heard it was coming out. This is, to me, the weakest song they've ever released. A total soft ball radio single. The vocals are the only strong suit in this one as Ian's got a great rock voice. The rest sounds like an 80's throwback to Asia or something. It lacks the fire and dynamics that virtually every other song BW has released had. This band has three incredibly talented guitar players and a rhythm section to be envied but none of it shines on this song to me. On the Facebook fan page some people are suggesting that it grows on you with multiple listenings. I've listened to this multiple times and it still leaves me flat. I really hope it was a one-off radio single to try and garner air play in the states and the rest of the forthcoming album is more to their traditional style.


After the first few bars it went downhill for me. Sounds like Cold Play to me and that isn't a compliment.


----------



## amagras

Wayne Krantz - Signals


----------



## LanceT

Swervin55 said:


> Any feedback on the newly released Big Wreck single?


First opening riffs reminded me of this:


----------



## Swervin55

Hamstrung said:


> As a huge Big Wreck and Ian Thornley fan I really wanted to like this when I heard it was coming out. This is, to me, the weakest song they've ever released. A total soft ball radio single. The vocals are the only strong suit in this one as Ian's got a great rock voice. The rest sounds like an 80's throwback to Asia or something. It lacks the fire and dynamics that virtually every other song BW has released had. This band has three incredibly talented guitar players and a rhythm section to be envied but none of it shines on this song to me. On the Facebook fan page some people are suggesting that it grows on you with multiple listenings. I've listened to this multiple times and it still leaves me flat. I really hope it was a one-off radio single to try and garner air play in the states and the rest of the forthcoming album is more to their traditional style.


Well said, and I couldn't agree more. Now I'm scared that one of my last remaining hopefuls to perpetuate rock (as we knew it) is in jeopardy. I'm very anxious now to hear the rest of the album.


----------



## Adcandour

I'll never change the dial on Courtney. Her guitar sounds fantastic.


----------



## grumpyoldman

Because of the date:





Because of the day:





Either way, it is a sad day, a very sad day...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## zontar

Little Wing--Jimi


----------



## Alex

King Crimson - Level 5. Incredible tune - Belew rips a solo at the 5th minute mark.


----------



## amagras

Alex said:


> Belew rips a solo at the 5th minute mark.


Monster solo (and monster song and arrangement too)


----------



## Alex

amagras said:


> Monster solo (and monster song and arrangement too)


The sound quality is not the greatest on that Youtube clip but if you can obtain a cleaner version and listen with headphones, it is just a huge song. The drummer is ridiculously good as well.


----------



## amagras

Alex said:


> The sound quality is not the greatest on that Youtube clip but if you can obtain a cleaner version and listen with headphones, it is just a huge song. The drummer is ridiculously good as well.


Yes, the drummer integrates so well with the sequence. Too bad the auditorium was half empty.


----------



## Alex

grumpyoldman said:


> Because of the date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> thegrumpyoldman


Phenomenal writing and great song.


----------



## Alex

Ray Wylie Hubbard - SY we're from Texas. Great storyteller


----------



## Alex

Vulfpeck - 1612. Funk goodness, with wacky lyrics.


----------



## zontar

We Three Kings--Steve Morse
Not because I am listening to Christmas songs-(I'm not)-but because I am listening to a random playlist)


----------



## Bastille day

Hank Marvin

Hank Marvin Riders in the Sky - Bing video


----------



## zontar

Jonah--Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## Steadfastly

One of his best. Sometimes, I just don't listen close enough to the lyrics. I always thought he was singing "B string". I never did know the name of the song. Now that I've looked it up....................oh, man, I feel a bit foolish.


----------



## shoretyus

At least check out the drummer @ 1:50


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Something from my hometown.


----------



## b-nads




----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> .............oh, man, I feel a bit foolish.


......oh, man, with it happening on a daily basis you'd thing you'd be used to it by now.


----------



## vadsy

Alex said:


> Ray Wylie Hubbard - SY we're from Texas. Great storyteller


always an upvote for Ray


----------



## greco

shoretyus said:


> At least check out the drummer @ 1:50


Thanks...Wonderful!!

I listened to much more of their "Live at Union Chapel" concert. Right up there with Snarky Puppy for sure.


----------



## Alex

Vulfpeck -Rango II. Sweet sounding slide playing from this wacky band from Germany


----------



## Accept2




----------



## zontar

Love Rears Its Ugly Head--Living Colour


----------



## leftysg

I caught classic albums live last Friday. They rocked Zep 1 and assorted numbers. Put me in a Zep mood for raking leaves this weekend. Listened to about a song per bag...over 40 bags. 

[video]


----------



## Alex

Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsys


----------



## zontar

Angel of Mercy--Albert King


----------



## Alex

King Crimson - Starless and Bible black. New to me, some of the KC catalog is available for purchase on ITunes.


----------



## Hamstrung

Overheard this while in a restaurant yesterday. Had to "Shazam" it to find out who it was. Sounds like a cross between Richie Havens and Eddie Vedder.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy

This is what I imagine all marketing meetings to be like. I think I picked the wrong career.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

The Sex Beatles - Push. Ollie Halsall rips a solo around the 1:30 mark


----------



## shoretyus

butterknucket said:


> /QUOTE]..wow..love it thanks


----------



## butterknucket

I've been really enjoying it. I just read the credits...Jim Keltner played drums on the album.


----------



## zontar

Full Time Love--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Alex

Umphrey's McGee - Zonkey. Cover songs album but mixing up to 4 songs in the same tune. This one has a little Taking Heads, Marley, Zappa,...


----------



## Hamstrung

This is a pretty powerful and emotional song if you give it the 10 minutes to watch and listen.


----------



## Alex

Hamstrung said:


> This is a pretty powerful and emotional song if you give it the 10 minutes to watch and listen.


One of my favorite albums. Wilson and band gave a great performance this past February at Massey Hall.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Green Onions--Jon Lord


This is a fabulous song! _I have to learn this for sure!~ Thx Zontar for reminding me of this amazing song. What a vibe!

Jon Lord! May god rest his soul. There will never, ever be another one like him!_


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This is a fabulous song! _I have to learn this for sure!~ Thx Zontar for reminding me of this amazing song. What a vibe!
> 
> Jon Lord! May god rest his soul. There will never, ever be another one like him!_


I actually hadn't seen that video--I have an audio recording of that--which I was listening to--but this time it was this video I was listening to


----------



## Alex

Ever wonder what Michael Jackson , Fleetwood Mac and The Weekend would sound together?


----------



## FrankyNoTone

Biding my time for fancams of BABYMETAL opening for RHCP in the UK during December, listening to a stunning new kpop group BLACKPINK:






This one may be more to the speed around here (yes, the redhead plays a Taylor):


----------



## zontar

CFL reports on Sunday's games...

Go Stamps Go!


----------



## Alex

The Church - Hotel Womb


----------



## Lola

To my son's EDM! I love it! It's funky and energetic! Have to get the frigging xmas decorations up! Need a red bull or some EDM! EDM fits the bill perfectly !


----------



## zontar

Hey Hey My My --Neil Young & Crazy Horse


----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco

davetcan said:


>


WOW...Marcus Demi is new to me and one heck of a player!!!

This is "Roy's Blues" inspired by the late Roy Buchanan


----------



## davetcan

Relatively new to me also. My new king of strat tone


----------



## High/Deaf

Wow, great three piece and singer band. I could listen to them all night. He gives good guitar face at the 3:20 mark too.

I see what looks like a Matchless combo? Any guess what the Errorhead head is? Looks familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Wow, great three piece and singer band. I could listen to them all night. He gives good guitar face at the 3:20 mark too.
> 
> I see what looks like a Matchless combo? Any guess what the Errorhead head is? Looks familiar but I can't place it.


I was wondering if it was one of the Hughes and Kettner jobbies? The other possibility is Mad Professor. Great sounding amp whatever it is.


----------



## BSTheTech

NO it's not a guitar song, YES it is stuck in my head...


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## dcole




----------



## Steadfastly

Somehow, I got onto this, this morning.


----------



## vadsy

We got up in style this morning thanks to CKUA.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Jerry Murad's HARMONICATS "Selected Favourites" (1961).


----------



## KapnKrunch

1958?


----------



## Robert1950

Just listened to three versions of Mean Town Blues by Johnny Winter. The original recorded version '68, a live version from '70 and on Johnny Winter And Live. He was at his peak in the last one.


----------



## Lola

I found this young woman on You Tube. She just rocks this song! 

It's pure, sweet, awesome and really just kicks it up for me personally. I think I like it so much because we play this song with the band. Such a fun song to play. Nothing too complicated

She really reminds me of Joan Jett in a way. She has that look of attitude!


----------



## Alex

Tracks from Blue and Lonesome - Rolling Stones. old school blues.


----------



## zontar

I Belong to the Band Hallelujah--Rev Gary Davis.


----------



## marcos

Downtown Petula Clark!!! Now its Beach Boys, God only knows.


----------



## jimmy c g

my fridge unfortunatley, ,with blind faith actually j


----------



## vokey design

I love listening to these acoustic compositions.


----------



## greco

vokey design said:


> I love listening to these acoustic compositions.


Wonderful!! 
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Steadfastly

The Grey Cup highlights. I can't believe that Ottawa beat Calgary.


----------



## zontar

O Sacred Head, Now Wounded--Phil Keaggy (He does a killer instrumental version)


----------



## KapnKrunch

Seen Keaggy three times.

Today:

Lightfoot! (album photo with him in the studio chair)
Quicksilver Messenger Service (self-titled album)

Both albums have covers of Hamilton Camp's classic hippy cold-war anthem "Pride of Man"


----------



## LanceT

Alex said:


> Big Star - Thirteen


I just caught up to this. Watched a documentary on Big Star a few days ago and have been listening to a lot of their stuff. Sad and tragic tale but also somewhat fitting.


----------



## zontar

KapnKrunch said:


> Seen Keaggy three times.


I've only seen him once--but it was a great show.
Just Phil & an Acoustic guitar & a lopper & a few effects--well and his voice as well.

It was at a festival he headlined--then after an almost 2 hours how he jammed for about 35-40 minutes with the Glenn Kaiser Band--incredible.


----------



## Alex

Steffen Schackinger - ElectricGuitartistry


----------



## marcos

Supremes, You keep me hangin on!!!


----------



## KapnKrunch

That Big Star documentary is definitely worth watching.

And Phil Keaggy gives me the impression that he will never run out of new things to play-- I am talking about second-by-second spontaneous improvisation as well as career-length accomplishments. Saw one "lacklustre" concert tho (the band seemed burnt out and Phil talked about doing something else besides music. Just burnt out from touring I'm sure)


----------



## leftysg

Gilmour fans something to listen to

[video]


----------



## zontar

Winter Park -- Danny Masters


----------



## davetcan




----------



## mhammer

Not right this second, but last night I was listening to a recent Snarky Puppy show. Those guys are pretty good.


----------



## Robert1950

The cat scratching my speaker cab.


----------



## Rick31797

Rick Springfield...._Songs for the End of the World_

Pretty great Cd...he has changed for the better...


----------



## zontar

Crushing Day--Joe Satriani


----------



## KapnKrunch

Oranges and Lemons -- XTC (double vinyl album)


----------



## Alex

Sharon Jones - TIDAL playlist


----------



## bolero

Hubert Sumlin's solo album, "about them shoes"












from 2004 or so. Keef, Clapton, Levon Helm, James Cotton, guests.


----------



## zontar

Little Wing--Santana & Joe Cocker
Not as good as Hendrix or SRV--but not bad.


----------



## leftysg

Congrats to former Sarnian Donovan Woods for winning the 2016 Canadian English folk artist of the year and for being listed on CBC's top 25 recordings of the year. He is my stepson's good bud since high school. A fabulous songwriter, performer and extremely funny.

[video]


----------



## KapnKrunch

Seriously good stuff. Seriously. Wow. Love it. Donovan Woods, thats who I am listening to...


----------



## KapnKrunch

Uncle Meat (double vinyl)

The quintessential Zappa album. Contains everything he would ever do.


----------



## zontar

What's Opera Doc--Bugs & Elmer


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## LanceT

From The Wetter The Better album, '76 or so.


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## zontar

Do Lord--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> Do Lord--Glenn Kaiser


Zontar. Started conversation with you. Check it out.


----------



## Gimper

_*Don't Drink, Don't Smoke... what do you do?*_

His dance moves have me mesmerized. hahaha


----------



## GTmaker

this just popped up and I could not put it down...
Get thru the intro and its all good...
enjoy
G.
ps...just in case your not into amazing B3 stuff the song starts at 1:45


----------



## zontar

Jazz for Dad--Dave Beegle


----------



## Alex

Anderson/Stolt - invention of Knowledge. For fans of old Yes, you are in for a treat - wow!


----------



## greco




----------



## GTmaker

This shit you are listening too is just a little bit too up tempo for you Dave....go to bed !!!
G.



greco said:


>


----------



## zontar

Highway Star (Live in Denmark)--Deep Purple


----------



## bolero

in memory of Greg Lake.....and Keith Emerson

RIP

lets not forget about Carl Palmer!! he is still around and was touring fairly recently....I would love to check him out sometime


----------



## davetcan

70's - 80's kick


----------



## zontar

Wings of the Wind--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Diablo

The quiet tension of one of my wife's passive aggressive mood swings.


----------



## Adcandour

Diablo said:


> The quiet tension of one of my wife's passive aggressive mood swings.


I listened to that album all of last week. The one with the blood red cover.


----------



## Electraglide

1956 version of Peter and The Wolf. Peter Ustinov narrating.


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> The one with the blood red cover.


I think this may have been the original concept for Metallica's black album. Maybe.


This spilled over from Friday.


----------



## Diablo

vadsy said:


> I think this may have been the original concept for Metallica's black album. Maybe.
> 
> 
> This spilled over from Friday.


i didn't know she was a singer now....very processed.


----------



## vadsy

Diablo said:


> i didn't know she was a singer now....very processed.


The version I had playing was actually by The Vapors but the vid seemed boring so I posted something a bit more colourful. I had no idea she did any singing, frankly she doesn't do much acting, soooo..,.


----------



## Steadfastly

I haven't listened to Mr. Taylor for a couple of years.


----------



## zontar

Taj Mahal--Sounder soundtrack


----------



## Ti-Ron

It's almost christmas, here a song to put you in the mood!!!


----------



## Lola

Emerson lake and Palmer playing the theme song to Peter Gunn!


----------



## Lola

Ti-Ron said:


> It's almost christmas, here a song to put you in the mood!!!


Good one! Love 
Spinal tap


----------



## zontar

DFW--the Vaughan Brothers


----------



## bolero

hot off the presses, the new Bernie Grundman mastered version. sounds fantastic


----------



## zontar

Some cigar ox blues by Glenn Kaiser--Long Way From My Home (Album)--right now the song-I Wish I was in Heaven Sitting Down.


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> I was wondering if it was one of the Hughes and Kettner jobbies? The other possibility is Mad Professor. Great sounding amp whatever it is.


Tube Thomsen Handmade amplifiers.
Not much info, all
In German too.
Here's a photo.










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## davetcan

Oh well done ! Note that "Thomsen" is spelled with an "e" which brings up more info. His face book page is in German but here are a couple of videos. (also German)


----------



## bzrkrage

davetcan said:


> Oh well done ! Note that "Thomsen" is spelled with an "e" which brings up more info.


Oh that was just my ignorant "non European" auto-correct.
Sorry about that.
Thanks for the vids.



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Hamstrung

Another new Big Wreck tune. Has a "Houses of the Holy" vibe in parts.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bolero

wow, who was that?

at first it looked like Jack White...I thought "wow he has really upped his slide playing "


----------



## Robert1950

His name is,... Roy Rogers. Yes, his parents did name him after the cowboy. Lots of YouTubes.


----------



## zontar

Hummingbird--BB King


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## KapnKrunch

LOVE. Forever Changes. 1967.
#40 best album of all time by Rolling Stone.
Hendrix was a fan, and friend to Arthur Lee.


----------



## Electraglide

Monty Python....And nowfor something completly different. Nudge, nudge know what I mean?


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> LOVE. Forever Changes. 1967.
> #40 best album of all time by Rolling Stone.
> Hendrix was a fan, and friend to Arthur Lee.


Thanks for the reminder, great record!


----------



## zontar

Save Me From Myself--Glenn Kaiser Band (w/guest Rick Derringer)


----------



## davetcan




----------



## mhammer

2009 concert from Was/Not Was. What a great band!

I'll just add that Randy Jacobs is every bit as good a funk rhythm guitarist as Nile Rodgers.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## davetcan

jb welder said:


> Thanks for the reminder, great record!


Now there is a band that completely escaped my attention, which is quite unusual for that time in my life.


----------



## Steadfastly

I am learning how to play this:


----------



## zontar

Baby Please Don't Go--Lightnin Hopkins


----------



## Alex

The book of love - the magnetic fields


----------



## johnnyshaka

Over the weekend we attended an early Christmas dinner for one side of my family and found out one of my cousins (in his early 20's) is playing bass in a new rock 'n' roll/blues band and I found some of their stuff and quite enjoy it. This is supposedly from a rehearsal from last month...pretty friggin' tight if you ask me!


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fwest-virago-blues%2Fsets%2Fwest-virago-rehearsal-11-4


----------



## mario

Led Zeppelin "Whole Lotta Love" from "How The West Was Won". Love how they put a bunch of blues and rockabilly into this track. "Hello Mary Lou" is amazing.


----------



## fretzel

Are you familiar with version from the original Song Remains The Same soundtrack? So good!!!


----------



## bolero

right now I am listening to these guys

Peter Green
Mick Fleetwood
Jeremy Spencer
John McVie
Danny Kirwan


----------



## zontar

Great Change/Steppin' Out--Tim Crahart Blues Band


----------



## vadsy




----------



## KapnKrunch

DEVO: The New Traditionalists

For a lot of folks this suggests a "Don't Like" button. Lol.


----------



## zontar

Rain Dance-Rez


----------



## johnnyshaka

Kaleo...lots of great stuff from these guys.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## ronmac

Just downloaded and stepping through the presets...


----------



## Electraglide

on 78.....just a little scratchier. 




followed by the Count.




Piano, drums, guitar and Ella.


----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## KapnKrunch

Six Months in a Leaky Boat.


----------



## jimmy c g

jackson brownes tender is the night, very nice whammy used oh so sparingly it grabs me with its simplicity j


----------



## zontar

Singing in my Soul--Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## jb welder

Generals and Majors


----------



## Lola

This is an amazing video. The woman playing lead guitar is just killer!

I love her playing. I really, really want to play like this. She has so much attitude and I love it! This is incredible..................give it a listen.


----------



## zontar

One of these Days--Pink Floyd


----------



## LexxM3

#NowPlaying Armik


----------



## Lola

Classic! Does anybody remember these songs?


----------



## jimmy c g

who could forget a yodel classic ! never seen a vid so good job there !!


----------



## Electraglide

If you gotta listen to a christmas song it should be the original.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> If you gotta listen to a christmas song it should be the original.


. 
So many gather you didn't enjoy my selection? Lol


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> .
> So many gather you didn't enjoy my selection? Lol


You selected someone covering this song?


----------



## Mooh

I was listening to my dogs breathing and making their little dog dream noises but then they must have heard my eyelids open and it was suddenly party time.


----------



## Lola

My "selections" as in my song choices?


----------



## leftysg

CHYM continuous Xmas playlist


----------



## LanceT

Public Image Ltd. Steve Vai considered this album as some of his best work.
Ginger Baker also on drums.


----------



## Lola

Listening to some kick ass jazz. Never was a jazz lover but this is great. Same guy that does the Peanuts music.


----------



## Electraglide

If I do it right the chords coming out of the amp will become a song. Other than that it's just me making chords and notes on the Silvertone. Works for me.


----------



## zontar

Leavin' Blues--Glenn Kaiser (Some cigarbox guitar blues)


----------



## Lola

THIS song rocks my soul so deeply. I am going to learn this song. What a "grab you by the heart" type of song this is! So much emotion and so much more. If I can play similar to this version I will be really excited and so happy. It's a question of just time. Keep up the good fight and I know I will eventually win and conquer this song.

I just have to. I really do. I am shaking literally right now listening to this song. It's just so moving for me personally. I belong playing the blues cuz that's where my soul is really at. You just feel a certain rush in your whole being when you listen to this. It just sort of engulfs your mind and you know that you really need and want to play this song so badly because you do whatever it takes to play it to as near as perfection as possible.


----------



## zontar

Beethoven's Symphony No 9 in C


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Wings of the Wind--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Lola

This is absolutely beautiful and meditative!


----------



## zontar

Jesu. Joy of Man's Desiring--JS Bach (On Classical Guitar by Christopher Parkening)


----------



## leftysg

Steve Hackett and Chris Squire

[video]


----------



## KapnKrunch

Czerwone Guitary

"Red Guitar" -- the Polish Beatles. Ever heard of them?

Started Jan. 1965. Looks like the boys will be taking January 2017 off, but gigs listed on website for February, March, April.

Any of you boomers out there that still haven't heard enuff sixties psychedalia, check em out...


----------



## zontar

This Race--Glenn Kaiser Band.


----------



## FrankyNoTone

BABYMETAL DEATH!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Sid_V

Strombo Show on CBC2 - 30th anniversary celebration of The Tragically Hip. Some wild reinterpretation of their music by Blue Rodeo, Cowboy Junkies, et al, already. And it'seems less than 25 minutes in.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide

KapnKrunch said:


> Czerwone Guitary
> 
> "Red Guitar" -- the Polish Beatles. Ever heard of them?
> 
> Started Jan. 1965. Looks like the boys will be taking January 2017 off, but gigs listed on website for February, March, April.
> 
> Any of you boomers out there that still haven't heard enuff sixties psychedalia, check em out...


Heard of them but the 60's is kind of a hazy blur. Right now the tailend of Woodstock is on t.v.. Janis Joplin has just begun to sing.


----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Heard of them but the 60's is kind of a hazy blur. Right now the tailend of Woodstock is on t.v.. Janis Joplin has just begun to sing.


I haven't watched Woodstock in a many years now. I need to sit down with it again.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## davetcan

laristotle said:


>


Hey, I was watching that


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Hey, I was watching that


So was I.
That's why I posted it here when I encountered this thread.
Have to share this wonderful concert, eh!?


----------



## LanceT

Tom Verlaine. One of those underrated guitarists.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## bolero




----------



## zontar

Bluesy--Louis Myers--harmonica blues instrumental...


----------



## vadsy

worth it for the smooth roller skating choreography


----------



## Hamstrung

Really loving this band lately....


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


>


Thanks for that Vadsy! I needed that!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Hamstrung said:


> Really loving this band lately....


Thanks. Me too, now.


----------



## zontar

Long Way From My Home--Glenn Kaiser...
I may have posted this before, but I love this song. I heard him do this live at a solo concert a number of years ago--and it sent goosebumps down my spine--the guitar & harmonica & haunting vocals were perfect.


----------



## Hamstrung

KapnKrunch said:


> Thanks. Me too, now.


It's great to discover a band that already has 10 studio albums released! I don't know why I didn't check them out before but then again they didn't get a lot of promotion on this side of the pond. Lots of ambient trippy stuff and a lot of great songs!


----------



## Hamstrung

I've just listened to the new single from Nathan McNevin and the Silence Factory who won last years "Rocksearch" contest held by 97.7 HITS FM in St. Catherines. 
My nephew just landed the job of drummer for this band. Check 'em out!

Nathan McNevin and the Silence Factory - Music


----------



## zontar

Fairies Wear Boots--Brown Sabbath/Brownout


----------



## mhammer

An unreleased album of tracks from forum member Andrei Martinez Agras (AKA amagras). VERY nice. Lots of callbacks to 70's fusion, and tasty playing.


----------



## jimmythegeek

LanceT said:


> Public Image Ltd. Steve Vai considered this album as some of his best work.
> Ginger Baker also on drums.


I had no idea that Steve and Ginger worked with PiL. My primary interest in the band has always been Jah Wobble's ludicrously heavy bass. This is a great track! It also adds to the mind boggling array of people involved in the post-Pistols work of Sex Pistols members. To think that Jonny worked with hired gun virtuoso Steve Vai around the time his own former Steve (Jones) was becoming an LA session musician. Funny old world...


----------



## jimmythegeek

Jus


jimmythegeek said:


> I had no idea that Steve and Ginger worked with PiL. My primary interest in the band has always been Jah Wobble's ludicrously heavy bass. This is a great track! It also adds to the mind boggling array of people involved in the post-Pistols work of Sex Pistols members. To think that Jonny worked with hired gun virtuoso Steve Vai around the time his own former Steve (Jones) was becoming an LA session musician. Funny old world...


Just read the Wikipedia entry on the record (I know: be careful what you read etc.) and it sounds suitably bonkers. The never to be touring band of Lydon/Laswell/Vai/Baker or Williams strikes me as one of modern music's great losses. I'm trying to imagine what that tour bus would have been like. Ginger was/is extremely politically conservative and an extremely enthusiastic heroin user. Given Lydon's politics/frustrations with Sid Vicious and heroin that would have been a tinder box. Still, listening to it all explode on stage while Laswell and Vai rocked over top would have been something to hear.


----------



## LanceT

jimmythegeek said:


> Jus
> 
> Just read the Wikipedia entry on the record (I know: be careful what you read etc.) and it sounds suitably bonkers. The never to be touring band of Lydon/Laswell/Vai/Baker or Williams strikes me as one of modern music's great losses. I'm trying to imagine what that tour bus would have been like. Ginger was/is extremely politically conservative and an extremely enthusiastic heroin user. Given Lydon's politics/frustrations with Sid Vicious and heroin that would have been a tinder box. Still, listening to it all explode on stage while Laswell and Vai rocked over top would have been something to hear.


I can't remember what made me originally follow Lydon in the post-punk era but I was an avid reader of Rolling Stone magazine, particularly record reviews, back in the day and the review of the album this song came from was positive enough for me to pick it up.
When I posted the song here I hadn't heard it in maybe 15-20 years but it still sounds so powerful and nuts at the same time.
Totally agree on the missed opportunity by all involved.


----------



## bzrkrage

PIL was just loud, angry, wild, anarchy & just what I needed in my teenage years. With so much Wham! & pop flooding the airwaves,
It was awesome.


Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Hamstrung said:


> I've just listened to the new single from Nathan McNevin and the Silence Factory who won last years "Rocksearch" contest held by 97.7 HITS FM in St. Catherines.
> My nephew just landed the job of drummer for this band. Check 'em out!
> 
> Nathan McNevin and the Silence Factory - Music


Nice that most of the songs are under four minutes. I like a three-minute pop song with twenty-second guitar solo. "Home" coulda been a half-minute shorter.

Even tho they are super good at it, they should scrap most of the crashy-bashy cliche (its only fun when i am doing it. Lol. Like all this morning.) 

The production values are so professional. Actually detracted slightly from the content of some songs. I mean that as a suggestion not a criticism. These kids really know what they are doing.

My favourites: "Home" and especially "Ruby's House". Beautiful!

"This house I built for you,
And it was made for two."

Thanks again, bud, for the recommendations!


----------



## leftysg

KapnKrunch said:


> Thanks. Me too, now.


Discovering PT and Steven Wilson is like digging in the sand and finding sonic Pirate's gold. Who needs Oak Island!


----------



## leftysg

Spent most of this afternoon enjoying Jacob Moon and wondering why more people don't rave about his music and covers. Such great stuff. Enjoy this one and wait for the end solo.


----------



## leftysg

Spent most of this afternoon enjoying Jacob Moon and wondering why more people don't rave about his music and covers. Such great stuff. Enjoy this one and wait for the end solo. 

[video]


----------



## zontar

Leavin' Blues--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Lola

Rush old school


----------



## leftysg

Rush daily double

[video]


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> Rush daily double
> 
> [video]


 I do like Rush but can only listen to them for so long. Geddy's voice just gets to me after awhile. Some of their songs are really off the beaten trail.


----------



## greco




----------



## Adcandour

Alex said:


> The book of love - the magnetic fields


I chose that song for our wedding/photo thing. Great stuff.


----------



## Adcandour

Every friday at 9pm on my drive home - Liquid Metal: today was Meshuggah and Slipknot


----------



## Lola

Rockstars that are too wasted to play. I bet that most of you will know who all ten are. They're just plain notorious!


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Rockstars that are too wasted to play. I bet that most of you will know who all ten are. They're just plain notorious!


Only Keith Moon was technically too wasted to perform--as the others still performed--even if not very well.


----------



## zontar

There's a Table Sittin' in Heaven--Rev Gary Davis


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Love is Like A River--Five Blind Boys of Alabama


----------



## Sid_V




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Alex

Scott Henderson - Hole Diggin.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Winter Sun-Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## KapnKrunch

Watermelon Man by Gloria Lynne.

Happy Jack by the Who.


----------



## Alex

King's X - Over my Head (live). Killer vocals, power chords galore and ripping solo. How this band is not a household name is anybody's guess. This song kicks my ass everytime.


----------



## Alex

King's X - It's Love. I don't think it gets any better than this for power pop/rock. Beatlesque harmonies, catchy hooks, rocking guitars.


----------



## doriangrey

I LOVE King's X! Gretchen goes to Nebraska is on my top 10 list of fave albums of all time! That album was huge for me when it came out... I saw them in concert here in Vancouver many years ago at a smaller club venue (forget the name of the venue) but they were awesome! I love Ty's tone and phrasing. Love the guitar tone, riff and vocals in this song:


----------



## LanceT

Lonesome Dave and the boys.


----------



## High/Deaf

doriangrey said:


> I LOVE King's X! Gretchen goes to Nebraska is on my top 10 list of fave albums of all time! That album was huge for me when it came out... I saw them in concert here in Vancouver many years ago at a smaller club venue (forget the name of the venue) but they were awesome! I love Ty's tone and phrasing. Love the guitar tone, riff and vocals in this song:


Starfish Room. I, too, was there - didn't notice you though. LOL

I also love Ty's tone and phrasing. And Gretchen. Huge album for me and my buds.


----------



## Alex

The Flaming Lips - Race for the Prize


----------



## Alex

Scott Henderson - Lady P. The opening still gives me goosebumps. The guitar is "out" of this world - how he brings the solo to resolution is brilliant.


----------



## marcos

I say a little prayer,Dionne Warwick.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

Incredible player i just discovered


----------



## zontar

So Glad--Rev Robert Ballinger.


----------



## Lola

Great song for a Saturday! I somehow don't remember this song. Look at Angus though. With Bon's voice this song is incredible.

Just the sheer energy of this song makes me attempt to want to get out of bed today. Gone to give it a shot!


----------



## leftysg

No guitar here but the wife and I were cleaning up,some boxes and she came across these lyrics. I had written them down but I found the source.

[video]


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Rockstars that are too wasted to play. I bet that most of you will know who all ten are. They're just plain notorious!


I liaten to The Who. That's it.


----------



## Lola

Electraglide said:


> I liaten to The Who. That's it.


Pete Townsend you should know then


----------



## Electraglide

leftysg said:


> No guitar here but the wife and I were cleaning up,some boxes and she came across t lyrics. I had written them down but I found the source.
> 
> [video]


Caviar comes from a Virgin Sturgin....Virgin Sturgin is a fish....etc.. Dad used to sing that in the car on road trips. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Pete Townsend you should know then


Yup.


----------



## leftysg

Does it get much better than this? I love how they trade off their virtuosity in songs like Highway Star, Woman from Tokyo and Burn. Kind of like "okay mate...now it's your turn".

[video]


----------



## zontar

Shaky Ground--Kaiser/Mansfield


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Traffic


----------



## Alex

butterknucket said:


>


Had it on yesterday - love this album.


----------



## Alex

Doyle Bramhall II - Rich Man


----------



## vadsy

one of the greatest composers and wordsmiths of our time...,


----------



## Alex

KC Roberts and the Live Revolution - From the North part 1


----------



## leftysg

Empty Glass was a fave album of mine when the Who went on a bit of a hiatus. If you watch, look for the special guest.

[ video]


----------



## vadsy




----------



## marcos

House of the rising sun.


----------



## Alex

The Rolling Stones - Blue & Lonesome


----------



## jimmy c g

slipstream-jethro tull on radio old but no mold


----------



## Robert1950

*Dedicated to January 20th, 2017.
*


----------



## bzrkrage

Keith Urban & John Mayer "Crossroads"


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## BGood

THE JIMI HENDRIX CONCERT - COLOGNE


----------



## Alex

BGood said:


> THE JIMI HENDRIX CONCERT - COLOGNE


Randy Hansen's vocals are scary close to Hendrix. I skimmed through it but some great stuff.


----------



## zontar

The Barber of Seville--Overture (Rossini)--London Festival Orchestra


----------



## leftysg

Listen to an afternoon of Pete...

[video]




And in honour, well I guess that's the phrase, of yesterday's political events...

[video]


----------



## zontar

Echizo--Santana




One Big Rush--Joe Satriani




(one was playing when I started typing, but it ended and the other one started)


----------



## Electraglide

This works on a cold sunday morning while I get ready to change the headlight bulbs on the truck. The one side is easy.....the other side involves removing things like the washer tank.


----------



## zontar

Ain't Much Difference--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Kerry Brown

Been listening to this album a lot lately wondering if I'll ever be able to play like this.


----------



## zontar

Kerry Brown said:


> Been listening to this album a lot lately wondering if I'll ever be able to play like this.


I doubt I will be able to play like Brownie--but I can (& do) listen to him.
It's too bad those two spent the last years of their lives not getting along--apparently they only spoke on stage or through others.
but they still made some great music.


----------



## Kerry Brown

zontar said:


> I doubt I will be able to play like Brownie--but I can (& do) listen to him.
> It's too bad those two spent the last years of their lives not getting along--apparently they only spoke on stage or through others.
> but they still made some great music.


I know I'll never be able to play like Brownie. I will never stop trying though. I saw them a few times back in the 70s. They were feuding then but the music was still sublime.


----------



## vadsy

just got home and sat down to Iggy with Josh Homme and QOTSA






they do China Girl as well


----------



## Alex

Soulive - Joyful Girl. The sax solo at the end kills me.


----------



## zontar

Kerry Brown said:


> I know I'll never be able to play like Brownie. I will never stop trying though. I saw them a few times back in the 70s. They were feuding then but the music was still sublime.


I'd love to have been able to have seen them--or even one of them.
I was actually introduced to them by watching Steve Martin's "The Jerk"--I checked the credits to see who they were & went out & bought the first album of their I could find. (Sonny & Brownie)


----------



## zontar




----------



## shoretyus

Wow...Baritones a plenty with a killer lapsteel


----------



## Robert1950

1979 - Frank Marino shreds (and much more) before the word was invented I think


----------



## bolero




----------



## Alex

Yes - Drama (live)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Merciful fate - burn in hell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Been listening to this album a lot lately wondering if I'll ever be able to play like this.


I'm just happy to listen to them. Time to go thru the records and tapes again. Original sound, not remastered.


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> I know I'll never be able to play like Brownie. I will never stop trying though. I saw them a few times back in the 70s. They were feuding then but the music was still sublime.


Nice thing about living on the coast back then was you saw a lot of great musicians.


----------



## Alex




----------



## bolero

Robert1950 said:


> 1979 - Frank Marino shreds (and much more) before the word was invented I think


 wow that church organ stuff he does in the middle is really neat!

sounds like he has a sub octave pedal, and maybe some sort of moog synth effect?


----------



## bolero

Kerry Brown said:


> Been listening to this album a lot lately wondering if I'll ever be able to play like this.


this is great stuff....thanks for the tip, I will hunt this down


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kerry Brown

butterknucket said:


>


Haven't listened to that in years. Thanks!


----------



## zontar

What'd I Say--Lightning Hopkins


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Follywood Green--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Electraglide

Kerry Brown said:


> Haven't listened to that in years. Thanks!


Notice how a there seems to be a lot of good artists from when we were kids. I was going thru the 78s with the granddaughters and found Chuck Berrys ''Sweet Little 16''.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Gold and Silver 

Instrumental by Quicksilver Messenger Service.

One of my all-time fave instrumental. Love the communication between band members.

Know it?


----------



## johnnyshaka

Linked in the "Bitchin' Canadian Bands" thread by @Kerry Brown...The Harpoonist and the Axe Murderer...love it!


----------



## Kerry Brown

johnnyshaka said:


> Linked in the "Bitchin' Canadian Bands" thread by @Kerry Brown...The Harpoonist and the Axe Murderer...love it!


First saw them at the Squamish Valley Music Festival a few years ago. They were on one of the auxiliary stages. By the end of the set they had a bigger audience than the main stage. That was a good year for the festival which sadly is no longer. The headliners on Sunday were the Sheepdogs and The Hip. The next year they went way bigger with mostly big american acts then a few years later it was done.


----------



## mario

Eric Clapton "Loving Is Sweeter Then Ever" from the essential (If you are a fan) boxset "Crossroads 2 Live In The Seventies". A lot of people diss this period of EC but I guess I'm an odd duck because it my fav period.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Kerry Brown said:


> First saw them at the Squamish Valley Music Festival a few years ago. They were on one of the auxiliary stages. By the end of the set they had a bigger audience than the main stage. That was a good year for the festival which sadly is no longer. The headliners on Sunday were the Sheepdogs and The Hip. The next year they went way bigger with mostly big american acts then a few years later it was done.


Was it this show?






They are playing a small theater in St. Albert ('burb of Edmonton) in a few weeks and there are still tickets left...I just might treat the wife to a night out.


----------



## Kerry Brown

johnnyshaka said:


> Was it this show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are playing a small theater in St. Albert ('burb of Edmonton) in a few weeks and there are still tickets left...I just might treat the wife to a night out.


That was it. Very cool that it's on YouTube.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Kerry Brown said:


> That was it. Very cool that it's on YouTube.


I'm glad it is as well...loved watching it!


----------



## LanceT

Death Cab for Cutie. I like the scratchy guitars.


----------



## Lola

This is an absolutely breath taking song. This is one EDM song that my husband of all things put this on the truck stereo that I love.


----------



## Electraglide

A bootleg tape of the Yes concert at the Agridom, about 1971 or so.


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## zontar

There's a Great Change--Martin Simpson


----------



## Sid_V

Crankin' up some Junkhouse.


----------



## jb welder

GBV


----------



## High/Deaf

This 






because I needed a female singer (love Kate) to test these that I just picked up today for a wicked good price.


----------



## zontar

Winter Sun--Glenn Kaiser Band --live version...


----------



## Hamstrung

My nephew is the drummer for this band. 
Here's an article.. 
Video Premiere: "High" by The Silence Factory - World Premiere

This is their new video...


----------



## Alex

Hamstrung said:


> My nephew is the drummer for this band.
> Here's an article..
> Video Premiere: "High" by The Silence Factory - World Premiere
> 
> This is their new video...


Good production, catchy tune. The "hit" in the video is a little intense and caught me offguard.


----------



## zontar

Better Get Ready -- Rev Roma Wilson & Family


----------



## jb welder

I miss Lemmy.
Not sure about the 'frend' labels on the marshalls, maybe a rental company?


----------



## zontar

Green Grass & High Tides--the Outlaws


----------



## leftysg

My morning is "prog"ressing nicely.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

My morning is "prog"ressing nicely.

[video]


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Green Grass & High Tides--the Outlaws


Damned straight.


----------



## leftysg

Psychedelic Sunday continues...Wurm jam feat. Brian May

[video]


----------



## zontar

I'm Good for Sumthin' --Eric Gales


----------



## Sneaky

Black Joe Lewis...


----------



## zontar

Victory Parade from Ben Hur (Charlton Heston version)


----------



## Scotty

I just discovered Sonny Landreth. Holy crow, why have I never heard of that guy before??? What an incredible slide player.


----------



## Lola

This is a good tune!


----------



## Robert1950

Cortez the Killer by Neil Young and Chunga's Revenge by Frank Zappa


----------



## Robert1950

Don't know how legal this is,... but, it's on YouTube and has been for a month....






Edit: Must be legal, there were about 5 commercials during the whole album. Also, it's okay but I'm not over enthused.


----------



## zontar

The Four Seasons--Vivaldi


----------



## Alex

Podcast featuring my wife. Being Valentine's day and all, I am very proud of her. It was published today and the beginning is a little slow but picks up - at the 14th minute mark, there are interesting comments in relation to gender challenges. If you are a student or need some career counseling, might be worth a listen.

Ep 78 – The Person Behind the Resume with Linda Misetich Dann


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

The clock, the furnace, I don't have any music on--kind of wanted some quiet after a noisy & busy day.


----------



## LIX




----------



## Gavz

I heard this classic Bruce Cockburn tune this morning. Dude has some technique. 






Sent from my SM-G386W


----------



## Alex

Stevie Wonder - Innervisions


----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm listening to the new Incubus song: Nimble Bastard
@KoskineN did you learn it for your next show?


----------



## Hamstrung

Wow! The kid's got it! Just hope he avoids motorcycles and air travel!


----------



## Alex

BOC - 7 Screaming Diz-Busters. A blast from the past. A friend is covering this in his jazz rock band(!!).


----------



## BGood




----------



## zontar

I Want Jesus to Walk with Me--the Holmes Brothers


----------



## geetaruke




----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cheezyridr

I had a urge to build a cage around the sun
I couldn't find a way to say no
I took a check on all the meters in my room
I kicked the dog and said let's go
The clouds were hangin' low above the path
I had my arm around a sundown
I pinned my baby into yankin' Satan's crank
Bum deals with a thin smile, oh yeah

Pushin' up and pushin' down against the sky
Like there's muscles 'round my torso
The fourth dimension of smiles, strokes and knives
This little piggy's gotta go go
To live and blow all of that piss into your heart
You got veins of iron, baby
Oh, man this egg is way too hot
Lay on a rock and split open, oh yeah

You know the lies that you tell me
All the lies I tell myself
There are breeze coming home now
Like it's screwed itself in Hell
You gotta go where this is headed
Kiss the sun to be alive
I'm a king before this high ground
Where the hole burn my eyes

And then he always

So in the end I had a cage around the sun
Looks pretty horny if I do say
The dog is dead and the sacrifice is done
All in all a pretty good day
The ocean parts and the meteors come down
Laid out in amber, baby
Fate come on and slap me in the head
Punch the switch, arrivederci


----------



## zontar

It Will Be Alright--Dixie Hummingbirds


----------



## KoskineN

Ti-Ron said:


> I'm listening to the new Incubus song: Nimble Bastard
> @KoskineN did you learn it for your next show?


I gave it a couple of shots...cool song...love the guitar solo. We might play it eventually


----------



## zontar

Come, O Come Emmanuel--Tewkesbury Abbey Choir

Hauntingly beautiful


----------



## Sid_V




----------



## zontar

The Lighthouse - Vocal Union

(Is it okay to mention an a capella song on a musician forum?)


----------



## Gimper

Great simple beat... and that Gretsch sounds sweet.


----------



## Robert1950

When you listen to the Best of Howlin' Wolf, you realize how may bands like the The Stones, Zeppelin, Cream, Mayall, and on and on have covered his songs.


----------



## KapnKrunch

The Doors: Strange Days

Not a single fade-out ending.


----------



## Lola

Take a listen to Edgar's voice and sax playing! What a talented bunch of brothers. God Bless Johnny for sharing his talent with the world and making my microscopic piece of it a really happy place to be. I can hardly wait to see him play with Alice Cooper and OMG Deep Purple.





.


----------



## zontar

BP Blues--Larry Carlton


----------



## Xelebes

Rivver and Gabriella Hook - Depth


----------



## cboutilier

I've been listening to some old Sabbath. I've been asked by a singer to sit in with him at an open mic jam and get my Iommi on.


----------



## keithb7

The boy sounds a fair bit like Waylon, no?


----------



## zontar

Child of the Blues--Resurrection Band


----------



## dcole

Lola said:


> This is a good tune!
> 
> I seen these guys play in September last year. They put on a wicked awesome show with killer tunes!


----------



## dcole




----------



## dcole




----------



## Robert1950

Studio session...


----------



## zontar

Broken Love--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Glory-Bobby McFerrin
Linus & Lucy--Vince Guaraldi

(Song changed while I was typing)


----------



## Alex

Offenbach


----------



## amagras

This has made me recover part of my lost hopes for this century's music:


----------



## Alex

Scott Henderson - Tore Down House album. Listen to the lyrics of this track, it will bring a smile.


----------



## Alex

amagras said:


> This has made me recover part of my lost hopes for this century's music:


Sounds great - I hear the Zawinul influence. I will be downloading tracks - thx


----------



## KapnKrunch

Sufjan Stevens: Michigan

"Oh God, Where Are You Now? (In Pickerel Lake? Pigeon? Marquette? Mackinaw?)"

"Redford (for Yia-Yia & Pappou)"

Song changed while typing...


----------



## zontar

Minuet in G --Beethoven as performed by the Philharmonia Virtuosi of New York


----------



## Robert1950

This was the popular music scene in England when I was 15. Mind you I was already getting into the Yardbirds, The Pretty Things and Paul Butterfield at the time, but this still a bit of history. A lot of restoring was done to this. 1 1/2 hrs long. 17 different performers/bands.


----------



## Lola

This is such a kick real down and dirty blues song. No one will ever top Johnny Winter as a blues master in my lifetime! This is a great way to cope with a Sunday(ah shit, I have to to work tomorrow) night. Lol


----------



## Lola

And this one too. I never knew that Judas Priest did a cover of Johnny B. Good! Amazing. I have to learn this!


----------



## zontar

Theme from the Munsters--the Surphonics


----------



## dodgechargerfan

I saw this band at the Ottawa Blues festival years ago.
Someone I know posted about them with this link to the playlist for the whole album.

Caravan Palace


----------



## Alex

zontar said:


> Theme from the Munsters--the Surphonics


One of my favorite TV themes. Is there any better guitar drenched in reverb lick? right up there w/ James Bond, Peter Gunn, Rebel Rouser...


----------



## Alex

Phat Phunktion - Competition


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Ti-Ron

New Solstafir song!!!!


----------



## mhammer

Guthrie Govan w/Hans Zimmer, theme song from Thelma and Louise. Right up there with Jeff Beck's Nessun Dorma.


----------



## zontar

Alex said:


> One of my favorite TV themes. Is there any better guitar drenched in reverb lick? right up there w/ James Bond, Peter Gunn, Rebel Rouser...


As it's a surf version--all the more reason for reverb...


----------



## Alex

mhammer said:


> Guthrie Govan w/Hans Zimmer, theme song from Thelma and Louise. Right up there with Jeff Beck's Nessun Dorma.


GG was channeling Jeff Beck on that and mighty impressive. Broken string, guitar change and all.


----------



## zontar

Score tot he movie, the Robe--composed by Alfred Newman (Yes Alfred Newman--no E)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Moosehead

I've posted this before but just can't get over how much he owned this show and had the entire audience fully enthralled in his performance. Not to mention it was pouring rain.
This year when the halftime show came on I went and played guitar...


----------



## Robert1950

George Harrison


----------



## leftysg

[video]




[video]




Needed some Steven Wilson today. The second one is a tutorial for that oh **** moment waiting to happen.


----------



## zontar

I think I posted this before--but 
Good for Sumthin' -Eric Gales


----------



## Gavz

Killer album man.


----------



## Alex

Little Barrie - Fuzzed out guitar glory. Steve Howe's son on drums.


----------



## leftysg

Alex said:


> Little Barrie - Fuzzed out guitar glory. Steve Howe's son on drums.


Like this very much. What does the guitar player keep tapping to produce the delay effect? I'm an effects rookie!


----------



## Alex

leftysg said:


> Like this very much. What does the guitar player keep tapping to produce the delay effect? I'm an effects rookie!


It seems to be a killswitch (volume on/off) on the guitar.


----------



## leftysg

Alex said:


> It seems to be a killswitch (volume on/off) on the guitar.


Cool, thanks for that!


----------



## zontar

Blacktop--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Dorian2

A little preamble. Started listening to this album when I was 16 and had my first real guitar (my 79 LP Deluxe). This simple yet effective type of tune is what inspired me to this day


----------



## Adcandour

Trying to track down a specific track by Beck - making me nuts, but I'm coming across some gold. This one used to make me well up for some reason (I think it's the way it kicks in?). I don't even know the words:


----------



## Robert1950

This is for Lola...


----------



## Alex

Galen Weston band


----------



## jb welder

adcandour said:


> Trying to track down a specific track by Beck - making me nuts


Was it this one?


----------



## Adcandour

jb welder said:


> Was it this one?


No - but that's a good'n

I went through 3 albums - mutations, sea change, and midnight vultures, but couldn't find it.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## pattste

I just can't get enough of this band lately.






For those wondering about the guitar, which looks like a Languedoc with a 3+3 style headstock, it is a custom instrument by Thomas Milana Guitars. I asked the band on Facebook.


----------



## Lola

This is cool. Pat Boone singing Deep Purple's Smoke on the Water. I tried googling this lead guitarist in this band to find out who he was but no luck! He's amazing.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This is cool. Pat Boone singing Deep Purple's Smoke on the Water. I tried googling this lead guitarist in this band to find out who he was but no luck! He's amazing.


First time I heard those I didn't know whether to laugh or to cry...


----------



## zontar

Silence Screams Resurrection Band


----------



## Accept2

REZ is cool, not my religion but still kick ass.........


zontar said:


> Resurrection Band


----------



## Accept2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


>


Loved it! That was just so ZZ!


----------



## Lakota

Kinda, sorta, not really. Listening to the audio book "Testify", Robbie Robertson's autobiography. I have listened to every rock star autobiography the library has and this Canadian boy's life has topped them all. So worth your time to read it or listen to the audio book.


----------



## mhammer

Not right this second, but I was curious about this formation yesterday and was listening to a recent show of theirs last night: Jefferson Starship Members Form 'The Airplane Family & Friends' With Associated Musicians

It was nice to hear a lot of the old Jefferson Airplane material performed again, and Slick Aguilar nails the "angular" playing style of Jorma Kaukonen reasonably well (though he doesn't aim for note-for-note copies). Eva Avila - a local gal from Gatineau, who won one of the Canadian Idol seasons - is filling the Grace Slick slot, and quite honestly she can't cut it. I had the pleasure of seeing the Airplane and original Grateful Dead play at a free concert outside Place Ville Marie in 1967. Slick's mic went down but you could still hear her, with the band playing. Now THAT'S a strong voice.

http://www.archive.org/serve/Airpla...Family2016-12-18ArcadiaTheaterStCharlesIL.wma


----------



## bzrkrage

Actually listening the Mark, Don & Mel 69-71
But this works.






Sent from my other other brain.


----------



## mhammer

Mark Farner may not have had any use for shirts, but he always had interesting taste in guitars, including this aluminum Veleno.


----------



## cheezyridr

i'm listening to "the rescue dogs" ep. 4 songs of the best of toronto's most recent rock.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Gimper




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Steadfastly

Nice guitar work in this Guns and Roses song.


----------



## Scotty

Suzie Vinnick live at a house concert. My fave acoustic blues artist


----------



## zontar

Accept2 said:


> REZ is cool, not my religion but still kick ass.........


I like them--listening to them again--different song--right now 
Footprints.


----------



## Dorian2

davetcan said:


>


Damn man. I saw Uriah Heep in the 80's just as they were gearing down. Can't remember who they were special guests of though. Maybe Def Leppard for Pyromania, but I can't remember....just confirmed it! Def Leppard with Uriah Heep 1983!!

My first ever concert.


----------



## Dorian2

Double Post


----------



## Dorian2

Since my 17 year old daughter is "allowing" me to teach her some stuff (she started on Silent Lucidity 2 weeks into starting to play!!!!!), I've been watching out for some good up and coming female guitarists. I have a good 12 year old student as well, so I'm trying to give em a little push.

Think this might work?


----------



## leftysg

My fave Heep tune.

[video]


----------



## Robert1950

Jimmy Herring does George Harrison...


----------



## Alex

The Whistlepigs - Joe Jackson cover. My good friend Steve Whaley did all the guitar parts. Johnny B Gayden on bass (Johnny Winter, Albert Collins).


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-704234903%2Fthe-whistlepigs-you-cant-get


----------



## zontar

Spider in My Stew--Buster Benton


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> Jimmy Herring does George Harrison...


Wow. Just wow. I love Jimmy Herring's playing, but this is exceptional. Great choice of material. Looks/sounds like he's figured out the Jeff Beck vibrato-arm trick for creating that special "gargle" that is usually so distinctively Beck. And, rather than going for a sitar sound, he seems to have gone for emulating a shenai.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Mooh

I could listen to this every day and never tire of it. Simultaneously moving me to tears and making me as content as I've ever been. Great songwriting perfectly interpreted by one of the great voices of our time supported by a complimentary and sensitive band. This is how it's done.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan

Mooh said:


> I could listen to this every day and never tire of it. Simultaneously moving me to tears and making me as content as I've ever been. Great songwriting perfectly interpreted by one of the great voices of our time supported by a complimentary and sensitive band. This is how it's done.


Superb!


----------



## zontar

Tell Me What Kind of Man Jesus Is--Chicago Sanctified Singers (old gospel tune & group)


----------



## bigboki

Three artists:
Richie Kotzen, Live in Japan concert:
Richie Kotzen Live 2015 Entire Show

Joanne Shaw Taylor
Live in Glasgow:





Quinten Hope Reunion Album
Reunion by Quinten Hope on Apple Music


----------



## Lola

bigboki said:


> Three artists:
> Richie Kotzen, Live in Japan concert:
> Richie Kotzen Live 2015 Entire Show
> 
> Joanne Shaw Taylor
> Live in Glasgow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quinten Hope Reunion Album
> Reunion by Quinten Hope on Apple Music


Gives me some ideas!


----------



## zontar

It Hurts Me Too--Otis Spann


----------



## Lakota




----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Damn man. I saw Uriah Heep in the 80's just as they were gearing down. Can't remember who they were special guests of though. Maybe Def Leppard for Pyromania, but I can't remember....just confirmed it! Def Leppard with Uriah Heep 1983!!
> 
> My first ever concert.


My husband loves this band as well as myself! This is one if my favorite songs! Love the vocals.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

Avril is amazing. I dislike Manson though. The manager at the Rehearsal Factory is an audio sound tech for him. Some of the stories I have heard about Manson are like nightmares. He loves his drugs.


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


>


Great tune...short and sweet. I remember it on the radio, blink and it was over. Always left me wanting more!


----------



## leftysg

I think I might take out my uke to learn this one

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


>


Great tune Lola. 

Thanks.


----------



## mario

Doing a setup on one of my guitars. I'm in a Prog mood so ......

Genesis-Selling England By The Pound


----------



## Ti-Ron

I am a huge fan of BlackDub, a musical project of Daniel Lanois.
All the musicians are really players!


----------



## leftysg

mario said:


> Doing a setup on one of my guitars. I'm in a Prog mood so ......
> 
> Genesis-Selling England By The Pound


I know what I like and I like what I know!


----------



## Guest

Dorian2 said:


> Damn man. I saw Uriah Heep in the 80's just as they were gearing down. Can't remember who they were special guests of though. Maybe Def Leppard for Pyromania, but I can't remember....just confirmed it! Def Leppard with Uriah Heep 1983!!
> 
> My first ever concert.


Big fan here too. I seen them at Rock and Roll Heaven in '85 opening for Grim Reaper.
Up front, leaning on the stage. Even had the mic in my face singing the ooh ooh's for Stealin'.
Mick Box gave me his guitar pick and Lee Kerslake gave me his drum sticks.


----------



## Guest

Blues Radio Live


----------



## vadsy




----------



## leftysg

Wouldn't Steve Marriott have been perfect for ACDC?

[video]


----------



## leftysg

I'm on a Steve Marriott binge today...

[video]


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Lola

Steve would of been absolutely perfect for AC/DC. This song was a long time ago but it doesn't loose any of excitement because of it. This brings back shades of Rochdale College.


leftysg said:


> Wouldn't Steve Marriott have been perfect for ACDC?
> 
> [video]


----------



## LanceT

Kind of hippy-Dylanesque but the drums and guitar rock.


----------



## zontar

It's All Right--the Screamin' Rays


----------



## shoretyus

cbg1 said:


>


wow..........thanks


----------



## silvertonebetty

Chad grey.(mudvayne) dig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbg1

LanceT said:


> Kind of hippy-Dylanesque but the drums and guitar rock.


been listening to this one for a while, great drum sounds. he had a facebook (iirc) post where they were screening t shirts for an up coming show.....he said something along the line of " the shirts are 15 bucks...5 for the cost of the shirt, 5 for the charity involved in the event, and 5 for beer for the band. i know that seems like alot but we just added a horn section and well....my band drinks more than your band"


----------



## shoretyus

shoretyus said:


> wow..........thanks


Dude is the real thing ..


----------



## cbg1

shoretyus said:


> Dude is the real thing ..


indeed. i've been following his work for a while now.... 5 or 6 years back some one linked me to a video of him playing "sittin' sad" backstage at tennessee shines..... an edgy performance but it rang true.

this one is one of my favs.....welcome to morgantown my friend the population is aggravating plenty 'round here ;-)


----------



## zontar

The Healer--John Lee Hooker/Santana




(The album cut I am listening to is a bit longer...


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## zontar

I Want You (She's so Heavy)--Wihan Quartet (String Quartet version)


----------



## High/Deaf

I wonder, when I see Steve M hybrid pick, he holds the pick with his index finger and uses only his thumb. Unique, AFAIK. But far be it from me to question The Master.


----------



## Alex

FZ - Outside Now


----------



## Robert1950

Just learned to play the rhythm part on acoustic and electric for this song (in the 3/4 or 6/8 that this guy uses). Haven't listened to it in a while. This is one of the three or fours performances I remember very well from the movie in 1970.


----------



## leftysg

Some fantastic pre-Perry Journey.

[video]


----------



## fretboard




----------



## zontar

Preludio in G Danny Masters


----------



## Robert1950

This really hurt to watch at the end....


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lakota




----------



## zontar

The Gospel Brings Tidings--Red Mountain Church


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lola

I am learning the lyrics to this song! I want to sing this! My register is strictly soprano. Those lower register notes are a killer!


----------



## Lola

Robert1950 said:


>


 Robert what a magnificent choice! I will have to add this to my list of favourites! This is just so damned soulful! I love it! Thanks for the new exposure to this band! WOW!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Lola said:


> Robert what a magnificent choice! I will have to add this to my list of favourites! This is just so damned soulful! I love it! Thanks for the new exposure to this band! WOW!


Chris Cain is one of those fantastic blues musicians that has been under the main stream radar for over 30 years.


----------



## Steadfastly

Some old Crosby, Stills and Nash. Been going a bit more acoustic lately.


----------



## Lola

Lakota said:


>


I love David Wilcox. Canadian too! 

I love this song by him too!


----------



## zontar

Gallon of Gas--the Kinks
Followed by 
Trouble of the World--Mahalia Jackson


----------



## cbg1

my buddy linked me to this one.... he was somewhere in the GTA last night


----------



## johnnyshaka

Going to see The Lumineers and these guys, Kaleo, Friday night...can't wait!


----------



## Steadfastly

One of the new country artists that I like. It is likely because he sing "story" songs.


----------



## leftysg

I listened to Ummagumma last night. Wow was that an underrated Floyd album in my opinion. I love the buildup to start this one. They were just starting to develop the heavier sound in some of their tunes. To think they were performing this in clubs before man was on the moon.

[video]


----------



## Lakota

Sax player kinda looks like Burton Cummings.


----------



## Robert1950

Dregs. Gerry Goodman has to be my favourite electric violinist.


----------



## mhammer

Joe Gore showing off a vibrato pedal he designed and a parts guitar he made with Lollar gold foils, doing a simply gorgeous solo arrangement/rendition of the Beach Boys classic "God Only Knows".


----------



## leftysg

Love Classic Genesis? You'll love this.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

I never tire of this Genesis classic. As a teen I had fun sitting on the couch following along with the lyrics but when you see the creative artistic interpretation that accompanies them I think you will be impressed. I had fun connecting the album references as they appeared.

[video]


----------



## Sneaky

They sure don't write them like that anymore. 

Cool illustrations too. I saw Peter Gabriel with Sting last summer and they did a little snippet of Supper's Ready.


----------



## High/Deaf

Working with a new band, and they threw this at me. 2 months ago, I'd never even heard it. Guess it wasn't a hit in the 70s where I was growing up. 

So they tell me, "learn the live version, in D". OK, so I do that. Last weekend the other guitar players says "why aren't you doing the solo at the end". Well, turns out there's a few different 'live in D' versions and I wasn't learning this one. LOL. So I've been working away at it and hope to have it together for this Saturday. I'm about 90% there now and think I'll be ready.


----------



## leftysg

High/Deaf said:


> Working with a new band, and they threw this at me. 2 months ago, I'd never even heard it. Guess it wasn't a hit in the 70s where I was growing up.
> 
> So they tell me, "learn the live version, in D". OK, so I do that. Last weekend the other guitar players says "why aren't you doing the solo at the end". Well, turns out there's a few different 'live in D' versions and I wasn't learning this one. LOL. So I've been working away at it and hope to have it together for this Saturday. I'm about 90% there now and think I'll be ready.


I remembered and liked it. To me it has an Eagles meets Badfinger kind of vibe. Short and sweet, catchy, some nice harmonies and a solo to close. Great choice.


----------



## Hamstrung

Would love to be a fly on the wall for a bunch of these...


----------



## Robert1950

The Wailers and Bob Marley from the Peter Tosh and Bunny Livingston days - up to the mid 70s. I find the occasional use of the bass as a counter melody instrument interesting.


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> Working with a new band, and they threw this at me. 2 months ago, I'd never even heard it. Guess it wasn't a hit in the 70s where I was growing up.
> 
> So they tell me, "learn the live version, in D". OK, so I do that. Last weekend the other guitar players says "why aren't you doing the solo at the end". Well, turns out there's a few different 'live in D' versions and I wasn't learning this one. LOL. So I've been working away at it and hope to have it together for this Saturday. I'm about 90% there now and think I'll be ready.


I missed out on Pag as well but did catch his 2nd wave in the 80's. That's Steve Hill on guitar in the vid (which I didn't recognize until his solo) - he has a nice touch and sound. Here's what I remember of Pag in the 80's - that features another guitar great from La Belle Province Jimmy James.


----------



## High/Deaf

Alex said:


> I missed out on Pag as well but did catch his 2nd wave in the 80's. *That's Steve Hill on guitar in the vid (which I didn't recognize until his solo) - he has a nice touch and sound.* Here's what I remember of Pag in the 80's - that features another guitar great from La Belle Province Jimmy James.


Thanks, I didn't know that. I do like his style and tone. It's been fun learning his chops in this song. 

What I find most interesting is I usually would learn something like this only by ear. In this case I've learned most of it that way and then I could go back and watch how he plays certain parts in different positions than I've used. Then I go and try it that way and get a little closer to his phrasing. I'll probably never nail it 100%, but I think I can do a pretty fair facsimile. Certainly close enough for rock n roll, which that solo definitely is.


----------



## Alex

High/Deaf said:


> Thanks, I didn't know that. I do like his style and tone. It's been fun learning his chops in this song.
> 
> What I find most interesting is I usually would learn something like this only by ear. In this case I've learned most of it that way and then I could go back and watch how he plays certain parts in different positions than I've used. Then I go and try it that way and get a little closer to his phrasing. I'll probably never nail it 100%, but I think I can do a pretty fair facsimile. Certainly close enough for rock n roll, which that solo definitely is.


Same lineup rocking out. Damn, I just spent another hour on Youtube!


----------



## Accept2




----------



## leftysg

I spent some time this afternoon enjoying some hits from the Moody Blues. They really don't come up at the start of rock band conversations but they kicked out some memorable tunes and have lasted and lasted. 

[video]


----------



## High/Deaf

As a Patrick Moraz fan (big surprise, given my avatar LOL), I got into the Moody Blues while he was with them. I think that was right after he passed through Yes.


----------



## mhammer

I miss Was/Not Was, and the role guitarist Randy Jacobs played in that band. Much to my surprise and pleasure, Randy and Sweet Pea Atkinson have their own band that keeps alive much of the funk I used to enjoy with W/NW. Here they are doing a version of James Brown's "Cold Sweat", as SRV would have done it.


----------



## Alex

Some funky goodness


----------



## leftysg

Well it's Yes and Geddy! Cool cool cool! It's great that an amazing player can still get a thrill playing with one of his heroes and influences.

[video]


----------



## shoretyus

killer jam


----------



## Lola




----------



## Steadfastly

The Leafs beating the Penguins.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## High/Deaf

While didn't click on your link @vadsy , I will say Ariana Grande totally blew me away a year ago on SNL. Self effacing, funny and an incredible singer (she did great takes on multiple other divas and it was very well done). Don't know who the other two are, thus my lack of interest. But I'd sure like to see AG become higher profile out there. Maybe this is the beginnings of that.


----------



## Lola

Steadfastly said:


> The Leafs beating the Penguins.


And they're in the playoffs


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## geetaruke

Edit


----------



## geetaruke




----------



## geetaruke




----------



## cheezyridr

band-maid's newest, _Just Bring It_
the 2nd half is heavier, i like it better than the first half, but good album these girls came to rock out, and chew bubble gum ...and they're all out of gum.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## leftysg

High/Deaf said:


> While didn't click on your link @vadsy , I will say Ariana Grande totally blew me away a year ago on SNL. Self effacing, funny and an incredible singer (she did great takes on multiple other divas and it was very well done). Don't know who the other two are, thus my lack of interest. But I'd sure like to see AG become higher profile out there. Maybe this is the beginnings of that.


Are you a fan of donuts?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> And they're in the playoffs, the Leafs that is!


----------



## Lola




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1950

Keef when he was about a 138 years younger,..... (looking)


----------



## High/Deaf

leftysg said:


> Are you a fan of donuts?


LOL

Let's just say I won't even eat from a salad bar because, well, basically, most people are pigs that don't have a clue about anything including hygiene or acceptable public behaviour. The only donuts I used to eat would be from one of those TH employees with the hair net and plastic gloves. And TH donuts have gone to hell since they started making them all in TO and shipping them everywhere. So I guess, no, not a fan of donuts.

A very stupid moment for her, trying to be like Justin and the others, and I think she's paid for it. She made fun of herself on SNL regarding that and the fact that she needs more of a bad-girl image to keep up with her peers. Glad, for the most part, she hasn't fulfilled that treat.


----------



## Sid_V

J. Geils playing in the pub. Man, I loved the Freeze Frame album back in the day.


----------



## zontar

What is & What Should Never Be--Vitamin Baroque


----------



## Sid_V




----------



## zontar

Heart of Gold--Neil Young--Live


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Lola

Reliving the glory days. lol

Barry Goudreau's lead guitar playing is exceptional in this song.


----------



## zontar

Shout for Joy--Albert Ammons (This is a blues boogie style piano instrumental)


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Shout for Joy--Albert Ammons (This is a blues boogie style piano instrumental)


Hey, can you give us a link pls. I am always up for some boogie woogie, blues style!


----------



## shoretyus

Lola said:


> Hey, can you give us a link pls. I am always up for some boogie woogie, blues style!


Saw these guys on Friday ..no pianni though


----------



## Dorian2

been checking out this guy since seeing him on Tim and Pete's guitar show a while back. Mateus Asato:


----------



## Alex

Allan Holdsworth - The Un-Merry Go Round. I haven't listened to this song in a long time - The 2nd guitar solo (around the 9:30 mark) is just beautiful and if not for AH, you would think a sax player cut it.


----------



## zontar

Amazing Grace--Eric Gales


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Hey, can you give us a link pls. I am always up for some boogie woogie, blues style!


The recording I have is a bit different sounding--but same sort of style--I found lots of stuff by him on Youtube--But I downloaded a couple of his songs from a legal download site
Some of what he plays is considered cliche now--but wasn't then...


----------



## Dorian2

Tal Wilkenfeld....... for you Bass players!


----------



## cboutilier

I've started to really dig deep into the Beatles catalogue for the first time. Currently giving Please Please Me a few spins.


----------



## zontar

Trouble --Glenn Kaiser


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guest

I'm learning this for a jam this afternoon.


----------



## butterknucket

laristotle said:


> I'm learning this for a jam this afternoon.


When that song came out, it was so overplayed that it drove me crazy. 

Then I heard it several years later after literally not hearing it for years and kind of liking it.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

after the boy bands,... this is a great sounding tune, some classic throwback parts


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kerry Brown

A great Canadian blueman. I was sitting in my easy chair reading when this came on the Stingray Blues Channel on Shaw Digital.


----------



## Accept2

I agree with this song 1000%..........


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> The recording I have is a bit different sounding--but same sort of style--I found lots of stuff by him on Youtube--But I downloaded a couple of his songs from a legal download site
> Some of what he plays is considered cliche now--but wasn't then...


That was amazing! God I wish I had a piano player in the band!

I grew up listening to this woman! My parents adored her playing and now that am more "mature" so do I. The talents this woman possessed were incredible! Her name was Hazel Scott.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Lola said:


> That was amazing! God I wish I had a piano player in the band!
> 
> I grew up listening to this woman! My parents adored her playing and now that am more "mature" so do I. The talents this woman possessed were incredible! Her name was Hazel Scott.


When I think of piano I think of Nina Simone. She had great technical skills but her feel for the music is what draws me in.


----------



## shoretyus

Kerry Brown said:


> A great Canadian blueman. I was sitting in my easy chair reading when this came on the Stingray Blues Channel on Shaw Digital.


On my set list.....have you Fleetwood mac with Mr Green do it ?


----------



## Kenmac

laristotle said:


> I'm learning this for a jam this afternoon.


That's funny, I was just thinking of this song the other day. This is one of the few songs from the 90's that I liked.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## davetcan




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

An unknown quartet singing I Look Down the Road & Wonder.


----------



## Adcandour

Two of the best guitar riffs ever written by this band:


----------



## cbg1

shoretyus said:


> Saw these guys on Friday ..no pianni though


Nice one....... my friends son (who is also my friend) hosted a house concert with a project ryan was in called "old time machine".....great sounds


----------



## leftysg

This would have to be one of my desert island playlist tunes. The guitar playing is magnificent without relying on crazy fretboard gymnastics. Peter Green's fingers oozed atmosphere and talent but this one is his tops for me. Its a wow song whenever I revisit it.

[video]


----------



## bzrkrage

Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## Xelebes

Some disco.


----------



## jb welder

Xelebes said:


> Some disco.


Did she say 'runnin around my brain'? Guess that must be a Dillinger CB 200 reference.


----------



## zontar

Rondo Alla Turca--Mozart played by Phillipe Entremont on piano (You may not recognize the title, but many would recognize the melody...


----------



## shoretyus

Sounds like New Orleans here... been streaming this band all weekend


----------



## leftysg

Peter Green groove lately. Just love this dreamy instrumental.

[video]


----------



## High/Deaf

Reading about that Yes ARW concert going to TO got me thinking about this great old album. Not really a Yes track, it's actually from Anderson Bruford Wakeman Howe. 

Sadly the tour is coming nowhere near the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## leftysg

The album cover for ABWH looks like the Gherkin in London England in the background or a giant pineapple!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1




----------



## BGood




----------



## zontar

The Thrill is Gone--BB King


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

I Want You (She's So Heavy) Wihan Quartet


----------



## luker0

In heavy rotation these days:

Ben Caplan (personally think he is a musical genius and he's written a play hitting the NAC this summer)





Joey Landreth, who is amazing on slide guitar and has a great singing voice.





Jack Pine and the Fire, local band that opened for Ben Caplan


----------



## LanceT

New Pornographers, Raffi approved


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## davetcan




----------



## FrankyNoTone

Some very nice playing on a very nice guitar by Leda, master-class guitarist and a Kami: part of the backing band for BABYMETAL


----------



## Jim Soloway




----------



## vadsy




----------



## jb welder

It's getting very close to the time we set up crowdfunding to get the V man some help.


----------



## zontar

Threw it Away--Kaiser Mansfield


----------



## bzrkrage

vadsy said:


>


You sick bastard! I can't un-hear that now. And, is that an EMG in the bridge of the ebony Lester?!?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## vadsy

It's all good, guys, I'm fine. Here is another tune with a slightly different flavour...


----------



## Robert1950

the sound of the water running in the apartment upstairs.


----------



## cboutilier

Kerry Brown said:


> A great Canadian blueman. I was sitting in my easy chair reading when this came on the Stingray Blues Channel on Shaw Digital.


My namesake. He's a great blues man


----------



## leftysg

So I'm watching the NFL draft and they talk about NFL films headquarters in New Jersey. That made me think about Bruce and wonder whether he ever wrote a song about the mysterious Jersey Devil! No it's not a hockey player, although their play the last few years has been somewhat mysterious. Turns out he has so take a listen if you'd like.

[video]


----------



## zontar

Thelonius -- Jeff Beck


----------



## Lola




----------



## Xelebes

Found this this afternoon.






I am led to believe that this was recorded in Vancouver in the early 50s. Which, if true, gobsmacks me. I have never heard a Canadian recording so early with such an early instance of proto-wall of sound. This would have come out a couple years after Riders on the Storm (1949).


----------



## zontar

How Long -- Charles Bradley


----------



## Ti-Ron

Today, I feel groovy!


----------



## FrankyNoTone

BABYMETAL - BABYMETAL DEATH, opening the 2nd night at the Tokyo Dome


BABYMETAL - No Rain, No Rainbow, answer to X-Japan's Endless Rain


----------



## Guncho

I caught a band called the Mayhemingways from Peterborough opening for Joel Plaskett in Hamilton recently and my initial thought was, "he's not much of a singer" but a while later I found his melodies stuck in my head so I gave it another listen and am glad I did.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guncho

One more.


----------



## LanceT

Ex Sonic Youth


----------



## zontar

If you watched Luke Cage--this was in one episode
Charles Bradley--Ain't it a Sin


----------



## Lola

I am doing a shitty chore but listening to this while doing it. It makes it an event! Got my ear buds in and loving it. Prince was such a underrated guitar player! 

Music changes everything! Plus sparking up a cookie! 
Lmao!


----------



## zontar

Hordes of Locusts--Joe Satriani


----------



## Ti-Ron

Judge me if you will but I just dicovered this album!






The guitar works is GLORIOUS!!!!


----------



## greco

Ti-Ron said:


> Judge me if you will but I just dicovered this album!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guitar works is GLORIOUS!!!!


@Ti-Ron Great song!! I have listened to it many times in the past as I enjoy funk. 

You might find the following interesting.

*Maggot Brain*" is a song by the band Funkadelic. It appears as the lead track on their 1971 album of the same name.

The original recording of the song, over ten minutes long, features little more than a spoken introduction and a much-praised extended guitar solo by Eddie Hazel. Music critic Greg Tate described the song as Funkadelic's _A Love Supreme_;[1]the song is #60 on the _Rolling Stone_ list of 100 Greatest Guitar Songs.[2]Reportedly, "Maggot Brain" was Hazel's nickname.[3] Other sources say the title is a reference to band leader George Clinton finding his brother's "decomposed dead body, skull cracked, in a Chicago apartment."[4] Michael Hampton (Hazel's replacement as lead guitarist) recorded his own interpretation of the song live in 1978, which was included in a bonus vinyl EP that was distributed with the album _One Nation Under a Groove_; the cut is also included in most CD editions of that album.

*Creation[edit]*
According to legend, George Clinton, under the influence of LSD, told Eddie Hazel during the recording session to imagine he had been told his mother was dead, but then learned that it was not true.[1] The result was the 10-minute guitar solo for which Hazel is most fondly remembered by many music critics and fans. Though several other musicians began the track playing, Clinton soon realized how powerful Hazel's solo was and faded them out so that the focus would be on Hazel's guitar. Critics have described the solo as "lengthy, mind-melting" and "an emotional apocalypse of sound."[5]

The entire track was recorded in one take. The solo is mostly played in a pentatonic minor scale in the key of E minor over another guitar track of a simple arpeggio. Hazel's solo was played through a fuzzbox and a Crybaby Wah wah pedal; some sections of the song utilize a delay effect. This style would be revisited later in _Standing on the Verge of Getting It On_ on the track "Good Thoughts, Bad Thoughts". A live version with full band accompaniment was released in 1997 on the album "Funkadelic Finest".


----------



## Ti-Ron

greco said:


> @Ti-Ron Great song!! I have listened to it many times in the past as I enjoy funk.
> 
> You might find the following interesting.
> 
> *Maggot Brain*" is a song by the band Funkadelic. It appears as the lead track on their 1971 album of the same name.
> 
> The original recording of the song, over ten minutes long, features little more than a spoken introduction and a much-praised extended guitar solo by Eddie Hazel. Music critic Greg Tate described the song as Funkadelic's _A Love Supreme_;[1]the song is #60 on the _Rolling Stone_ list of 100 Greatest Guitar Songs.[2]Reportedly, "Maggot Brain" was Hazel's nickname.[3] Other sources say the title is a reference to band leader George Clinton finding his brother's "decomposed dead body, skull cracked, in a Chicago apartment."[4] Michael Hampton (Hazel's replacement as lead guitarist) recorded his own interpretation of the song live in 1978, which was included in a bonus vinyl EP that was distributed with the album _One Nation Under a Groove_; the cut is also included in most CD editions of that album.
> 
> *Creation[edit]*
> According to legend, George Clinton, under the influence of LSD, told Eddie Hazel during the recording session to imagine he had been told his mother was dead, but then learned that it was not true.[1] The result was the 10-minute guitar solo for which Hazel is most fondly remembered by many music critics and fans. Though several other musicians began the track playing, Clinton soon realized how powerful Hazel's solo was and faded them out so that the focus would be on Hazel's guitar. Critics have described the solo as "lengthy, mind-melting" and "an emotional apocalypse of sound."[5]
> 
> The entire track was recorded in one take. The solo is mostly played in a pentatonic minor scale in the key of E minor over another guitar track of a simple arpeggio. Hazel's solo was played through a fuzzbox and a Crybaby Wah wah pedal; some sections of the song utilize a delay effect. This style would be revisited later in _Standing on the Verge of Getting It On_ on the track "Good Thoughts, Bad Thoughts". A live version with full band accompaniment was released in 1997 on the album "Funkadelic Finest".


Thanks for the great infos!
I got mesmerized by the song, it is really emotionnal!!!


----------



## zontar

No Greater Love--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Xelebes

Listening to this for a while and then doing something else.


----------



## zontar

What You Did--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Steadfastly

The Penguins and Capitals........................................................................what else? It's Hockey Night in Canada.


----------



## Electraglide

As an offshoot from a Walmart commercial....Joe Cocker and possibly the best version of A Little Help From My Friends.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

I Like the Beatles (And My Baby Loves the Rolling Stones)--Segarini


----------



## StratCat

Jenn Grant - Paradise. 






Saw her in London at the Aeolian in March and have been listening to this disc a lot since the show.

Not a guitar album at all, but wow, it's good. Very good.


----------



## leftysg

Okay...I don't listen to much current radio but this song has a place in rotation. Remind anyone of some Bowie or Floyd?
I have a little faith restored in modern songwriting. Definitely ready for an acoustic attempt.

[video]


----------



## pattste

Probably the best new jazz I've heard in years.


----------



## vadsy

leftysg said:


> Okay...I don't listen to much current radio but this song has a place in rotation. Remind anyone of some Bowie or Floyd?
> I have a little faith restored in modern songwriting. Definitely ready for an acoustic attempt.
> 
> [video]


I posted this a few pages ago after catching it on SNL one night. Liked it. I completely agree on the Bowie and Floyd flavours but also hear some Beatle-sque production in the tune.

I heard this one last night and dug it, live performance was kinda funny with some pink pants and awkward dancing.


----------



## leftysg

Here is a live version. I can't quite place the intro piano, harmonies and effects but it is so familiar...Bowie space oddity /Life on Mars? Lennon? Oasis?

[video]


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

That Thing You Do--the Wonders


----------



## Guest

Tony Robins How To Succeed book on tape.


----------



## zontar

Standin' at the Station -- Keb' Mo'


----------



## Steadfastly

I had not known of this group before. My wife found them on YouTube. This is their best song IMHO. I love Linda Perry's voice.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> I had not known of this group before. My wife found them on YouTube. This is their best song IMHO. I love Linda Perry's voice.


You guys don't get out much, do ya?

"A platinum hit from 1992 just makes it to Minto, local couple enamoured by Linda Perry's voice."

In a couple of years you guys should get the hottest single of 1994 by the Cranberries. Dolores O'Riordan does some great vocal work with her new hit Linger.


----------



## jb welder

Why does that one (What's up) always remind me of 'Don't worry, be happy' ?


----------



## zontar

Yoda--Weird Al


----------



## Alex

One of the most bizarre covers I've heard


----------



## Alex

"Dark Matter" - I really like Brett Garsed's playing.


----------



## fretzel

Heard this song on a show my daughter was watching. Checked out a few others by the band. Not bad and not really what I listen too.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Jesus Gave Me Water--The McCauley Spiritual Singers
Good Ol' Gospel choir stuff


----------



## Lola

Who remembers this band?


----------



## LanceT

Lola said:


> Who remembers this band?


I was just singing this song and I hadn't heard it in a looooong time!!!


----------



## bzrkrage

Morning!!! Hmmm envelop filter goodness.






Best mediocre guitarist in Calgary.


----------



## zontar

Winter Sun--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Lola

Carmine Appice was an incredible drummer!


----------



## zontar

Sleepers Awake (Bach Cantata #140)--Christopher Parkening (on classical guitar)


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


> Who remembers this band?


I saw these guys a couple of times during my college days (between 79 and 82). Can't remember the name of the place, but saw Kim Mitchell there one night....these guys where apparently his protege's

Just remembered, the bar was called Spats and was in the Ascot Inn (Rexdale and 27)


----------



## High/Deaf

I saw this guy Thursday evening, at a small intimate concert (the best kind, IMO). That was the first show of a cross Canada tour. Highly recommended, if you like this type of thing (a la Don Alder, Tommy Emmanuel).


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Gump--Weird Al


----------



## cbg1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154766833198370


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Last Night Muddy Waters


----------



## Hamstrung

Discovered this band on a Netflix documentary called "Austin to Boston". Their harmonies leave me entranced!


----------



## LanceT

In-Flight Safety.


----------



## Steadfastly

The same as last week at this time. The NHL playoffs. Pens & Sens.


----------



## LanceT

Nils Lofgren, from his solo debut album.


----------



## zontar

Nothing


----------



## vokey design

Nothing but Chris for a while I suspect.


----------



## gtone

Some classic Canadian power pop from the '90's:


----------



## gtone

I bought an amp from one of the _*Huevos Rancheros*_ guys, so here's a little something from them (gotta love how guitar-focused '90's music was):


----------



## oban

BadMotorFinger

Had my kids listening with me as well earlier


----------



## Steadfastly

I thought I would post this for the Nashville Predators fans.


----------



## leftysg

[video]




Whole lotta love for CC.


----------



## bolero




----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## leftysg

I'm still teary but it's worth hearing..

[video]


----------



## zontar

Agora (The Marketplace)--Phil Keaggy


----------



## Hamstrung

A bit of Joni Mitchell mixed with Christine McVie in her voice. This woman is a multi-instrumentalist (cello, bass guitar, guitar, keys, percussion). Another discovery from the "Austin to Boston" documentary.


----------



## zontar

Save Me From Myself--Glenn Kaiser Band with Rick Derringer...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Asong

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## leftysg

Remember this one from the early 70s? I was a just a little too young to fully appreciate it when it came out but what a songwriter. 

[video]


----------



## silvertonebetty

This is what we have become
A self absorbed population of scum: Whitechapel - Elitist Ones










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Walkin' Blues--Sonny Landreth


----------



## Mooh




----------



## cboutilier

The Byrds live at American University. Killer chops aside, Clarence White had great Tele tone


----------



## Adcandour

Sam Roberts all morning.


----------



## cboutilier

cboutilier said:


> The Byrds live at American University. Killer chops aside, Clarence White had great Tele tone


Moved on to The Band's Music From Big Pink


----------



## BGood




----------



## silvertonebetty

Rip Chris. I found out about after he passed from cancer . I guess guitar playing runs in the family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Last Nite--Muddy Waters


----------



## bolero

no music at all...just a fan running in the other room


it's kind of like pink noise....sorta relaxing


----------



## zontar

No Greater Love--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Scottone

I've been really digging this song


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Last Night Little Walter


----------



## Scottone

Wardo said:


>


Anything by Townes is ok with me. I love this clip


----------



## zontar

Shine on You Crazy Diamond--Kendra Morris


----------



## jb welder

Spaz


----------



## Guncho




----------



## zontar

Rising--Yoshida Brothers


----------



## Captn Platypus

I'm back on another Black Joe Lewis kick. Electric Slave is probably one of my favourite albums. Haven't been digging the newer stuff as much.


----------



## zontar

Have a Cigar--Pink Floyd


----------



## Robert1950

And now, instruments from the dark side...


----------



## b-nads




----------



## oldfartatplay

Tinnitus.


----------



## LanceT

Broken Social Scene.


----------



## Captn Platypus

Getting pretty stoked on some Vancouver bands that are coming for Sled Island so I am listening to some of their stuff.

BRASS is a big fave of mine. Here's a link to their Spotify.


----------



## Lola

Grand Funk. I just love Mark Farner. Awesome all around musician and still is!


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> And now, instruments from the dark side...


I have this one on my phone

Right now though:
Standing at the Station--Keb' Mo'


----------



## shoretyus

B-nads...man thanks for the Woods Brothers.......


----------



## Lola

Three grandmas getting high for the very first time. Hysterical.


----------



## bzrkrage

Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Ti-Ron

The new Mutoid Man song!
Awesome!


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


>


That may my shitty, crappy day off just a whole bunch better!


----------



## Sid_V

Doom Side of the Moon. The yang to the yin of Luther Wright and the Wrongs' Rebuild the Wall.


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> That may my shitty, crappy day off just a whole bunch better!


They have incredibly cool videos. Check this one out:


----------



## Lola

Sid_V said:


> Doom Side of the Moon. The yang to the yin of Luther Wright and the Wrongs' Rebuild the Wall.


This is some pretty trippy stuff! It captures my absolute attention. Zoned right in on it!


----------



## Lola

The damned birds singing!

Just grumpy! No sleep!


----------



## SaucyJack

Been listening to some Streetheart again lately. Such a great Canadian rock band! Waiting patiently to see Kenny Shields and Streetheart this summer too.


----------



## Lola

SaucyJack said:


> Been listening to some Streetheart again lately. Such a great Canadian rock band! Waiting patiently to see Kenny Shields and Streetheart this summer too.


One band I frankly forgot about! Going to go give them a listen as we speak!

Ah crap. Can't connect to YouTube! Still in bed, not venturing out for now!


----------



## luker0

Reuniting for a small tour after 25 years.


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> They have incredibly cool videos. Check this one out:


You lost too much weight! Stop! I can tell by your avatar pic!


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> You lost too much weight! Stop! I can tell by your avatar pic!


I think I look pretty good.


----------



## vadsy

@adcandour You do look good, ..don't worry about the weight, keep filling out those trunks.


----------



## bolero




----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> I think I look pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 93193


Holy shit you are shredded! You look awesome!
Look at my the six pack! What a difference. You look amazing!


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> Holy shit you are shredded! You look awesome!
> Look at my the six pack! What a difference. You look amazing!


Lola - that's Nate Diaz...the UFC fighter.


----------



## amagras

adcandour said:


> Lola - that's Nate Diaz...the UFC fighter.


I didn't know you were a UFC fighter


----------



## Lola

amagras said:


> I didn't know you were a UFC fighter


Neither did I! Lol

I don't watch UFC! My boys do but it's not my cuppa.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

zontar said:


>


This guy was brilliantly hilarious. 

He died though didn't he?


----------



## Lola

adcandour said:


> Lola - that's Nate Diaz...the UFC fighter.


You had me hook line and sinker!


----------



## Adcandour

Lola said:


> You had me hook line and sinker!


Well, don't feel bad. I actually had a member (who was really nice, btw) PM me that we met at the Elmira Guitar Show and he recognized me on GuitarsCanada from my avatar. TBH, I can't see how I can be mistaken for Nate, but I'll take it.


----------



## Lola

16:16 Listen to this! Why Mark plays a Nite fly. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## leftysg

Revisiting ELO and Jeff Lynne. Wasn't this a ripper of a tune? I read that Marc Bolan played on the studio recording.

[video]


----------



## jb welder

adcandour said:


> Well, don't feel bad. I actually had a member (who was really nice, btw) PM me that we met at the Elmira Guitar Show and he recognized me on GuitarsCanada from my avatar. TBH, I can't see how I can be mistaken for Nate, but I'll take it.


You sure that wasn't when you had your Bieber on ?


----------



## jb welder

Love this trimmed down version. Crowd is just going bonkers. I never understood how they were such a huge band at the time, now it makes more sense.


----------



## Dorian2

Let's get back to more important stuff, shall we? The faces in the crowd are beautiful one and all.


----------



## luker0

Lots of great tunes from my youth. Spotify Canaidan Gold playlist.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> This guy was brilliantly hilarious.
> 
> He died though didn't he?


Yes he did, unfortunately


----------



## cbg1

b-nads said:


>


digging this one. thanks


----------



## Lola

luker0 said:


> Lots of great tunes from my youth. Spotify Canaidan Gold playlist.


Love The Guess Who but man they Cummings is such an arrogant asshole.


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> Love The Guess Who but man they Cummings is such an arrogant asshole.


After he left the GW and had some top 40 solo hits he was playing an outdoor venue locally. My wife was at the show and pre show Burton had sunglasses and a large fedora on and was sitting in the crowd. When it came showtime, he simply left his chair, walked down the aisle, up on stage and into his opening number! Hardly anyone made the connection it was him in the midst of the audience...or maybe they did and were reacting to what your post suggested!


----------



## zontar

Little Wing---Jimi Hendrix


----------



## shoretyus

Some sweet B3... Billy Preston's last recordings


----------



## zontar

Every Day I Have the Blues BB King


----------



## butterknucket

Can yo spot the CE-1?


----------



## cbg1




----------



## cbg1




----------



## leftysg

Revisiting this...so many tasty guitar bits and catchy tunes...not to mention Ian Gillan!

[video]


----------



## Lola

This is amazing!


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> This is amazing!


What no Suffragette City encore!


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> What no Suffragette City encore!


Your absolutely right! Forgot about it


----------



## Robert1950

More Umphrey's McGee. Been over 10 years or more since I discovered these guys...


----------



## zontar

Cry Me a River-Etta James


----------



## Sid_V

I am making a concerted effort to listen to an album from start to finish each day. With all sorts of distractions and readily available YouTube videos, my attention span is alarmingly short these days and I feel like it is a problem.

Thursday was Five Days in July by Blue Rodeo. Friggin' masterpiece. Transports me to a dock at the cottage on a crisp, clear Saturday night.


----------



## zontar

Smoke on the Water --Mr Big--they swap their usual instruments for this--and 3 of them do it again mid-song


----------



## zontar

Highway 49-Jeff Healey Band


----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

A whole bunch of Mahalia Jackson--nobody else has the voice she had--wow...


----------



## jb welder

"Kimball was known to make a variety of sandwiches for the band during recording sessions, something he has stated in interviews as something he is very proud of."


----------



## LexxM3

This is epic!


----------



## zontar

Every Day I have the Blues--Blind John Davis


----------



## Lola

I think of Cheezyryder every time I hear this song. I have heard his rendition of it with his band before he went back to the US. It really kicked some serious butt.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I think of Cheezyryder every time I hear this song. I have heard his rendition of it with his band before he went back to the US. It really kicked some serious butt.


Cheesy video though--makes me laugh...

I'm listening to As the Years Go Passing By -- Mighty Joe Young


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Cheesy video though--makes me laugh...
> 
> I'm listening to As the Years Go Passing By -- Mighty Joe Young


What video?


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> What video?


The one for Breaking the Law.
(It shows for me in the quote part)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Scottone

butterknucket said:


>


Thats some weird sh*t.....I like it


----------



## butterknucket

Scottone said:


> Thats some weird sh*t.....I like it


I've known about that album since it came out, but I never listened to it until last night. I was enjoying it.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> I've known about that album since it came out, but I never listened to it until last night. I was enjoying it.


That's very different. Sort of a departure from his usual!


----------



## luker0

Love me some bluesy tunes, her are Jools Holland (and big band) + Stevie Wonder.


----------



## Scottone

butterknucket said:


> I've known about that album since it came out, but I never listened to it until last night. I was enjoying it.


Would this have been recorded during his junkie phase?


----------



## butterknucket

Scottone said:


> Would this have been recorded during his junkie phase?


I believe it was recorded in the height of his heroin addiction.


----------



## butterknucket

Lola said:


> That's very different. Sort of a departure from his usual!


During his heroin years.


----------



## Lola

butterknucket said:


> During his heroin years.


Man that damned heroin! Bad drug of choice but it seems that it frees up creativity!


----------



## Alex

The elements of King Crimson - 2017 live box tour










Re: Frusciante, I really like " The Empyrean" album he did a few years ago.


----------



## Lola

Alex said:


> The elements of King Crimson - 2017 live box tour
> 
> View attachment 100297
> 
> 
> Re: Frusciante, I really like " The Empyrean" album he did a few years ago.


21st century schzoid man comes to man! I still love this band! Brings back such good memories!

Alex, this is an awesome choice! Thx for reminding how good these guys were!


----------



## CDWaterloo

70's Turkish psychedelic rock. I liked this song, especially after 3.14 mark....


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Mooh

Just returned from watching a couple of my old bandmates with their new outfit playing a community public park gig. It was weird seeing them with others, but c'est la vie (I left the band a few months ago). They were doing mostly the same songs we did. I didn't stay for the whole show...I've heard those songs so much and it's different when you're playing them as opposed to listening passively.


----------



## zontar

Live Your Life for a Change--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## zontar

luker0 said:


> Love me some bluesy tunes, her are Jools Holland (and big band) + Stevie Wonder.


Wow I didn't realize Stevie Wonder was so white looking.
And can he ever play guitar...


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Steadfastly

Child's Song - Murray Mclauchlan


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Wow I didn't realize Stevie Wonder was so white looking.
> And can he ever play guitar...


That was fabulous! Good start to a Friday night! Thx.


----------



## Lola

doh


----------



## cbg1




----------



## annuvin

I've really been diggin' Samantha Fish lately, especially her Black Winds Howlin' disc.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Spending my Canada Day on the deck listening to some Stones - Gimme Shelter

Just progressed to Love in Vain.

I'm not a huge Stones fan, but Beggars Banquet is cumpulsory listening IMHO


----------



## Kerry Brown

Listened to some Stomping Tom for Canada Day then for some reason out of the blue decided I had to learn to play this one. Don't know how they are related to Stomping Tom but oh well.


----------



## NoTalentHack

Listening to " If you want blood..." by AC/DC. I know, not very festive, but I saw it on the pod and had a nostalgic moment about the first time that I saw the Album cover with the SG sticking in Angus. I was just a youngster looking through dad's collection, and that was both startling and invigorating, my first glimpse of what Rock 'n Roll was all about.


----------



## cbg1

davetcan said:


>







love the fire snap


----------



## Electraglide

At the moment there are 6 bikes parked in the back yard.....all ridden by Vets and patches I've known for years.


----------



## zontar




----------



## luker0

Stevie Wonder, Stevie Winwood....they're the same no?


----------



## zontar

Inkblot 11 -Larry Carlton


----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm listening to Luciano Pavarotti. What a voice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

the Good, the Bad & the Ugly---Ennio Morricone


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Alex

Greg Koch - Unrepentant


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

When I Die, I'll live again Rev Gary Davis


----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Big River--Charlie Peacock


----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola

You become an honorary Canadian if you play this!


----------



## Scottone

I have to play this everytime it pops up on YouTube. Pretty much encapsulates the early 70s


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Cold World-Toronzo Cannon


----------



## Kerry Brown

Needed some music to play in the car and I found this.


----------



## zontar

Brad Stine --a comedian talking, in this case, about chop sticks vs silverware for eating--but satirically about how we are too sensitive about stuff--some of it may belong in the Political area of the forum--so I will post it there under Chopsticks...


----------



## leftysg

Trying to get a passable version of this down...fun tune

[video]


----------



## zontar

Definitely Maybe--Jeff Beck Group


----------



## Distortion

Got three Jason Aldean CD's out of the library and I have been playing along with the more popular tracks. Woodshedding I would call it.


----------



## davetcan

I posted a video of this band in the Ceriatone Centura thread, what an awesome and tasteful guitar player. Name is Chris Buck, band is Buck and Evans. My faith in the youth of today has been restored.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco




----------



## BSTheTech

Just caught Band of Horses on Austin City Limits. I'm digging it. Skip to 1:50 in the video. It's better than the original. Parker Milsap was great too. A little preachy but an awesome voice.

Watch Full Episodes Online of Austin City Limits on PBS | S42 Ep11: Band of Horses / Parker Millsap


----------



## Sid_V

Geeking out to Yes at their R&R Hall of Fame induction. Geddy Lee on bass for a song.


----------



## Sid_V

Any idea if someone teaches Gayageum in the K-W area?


----------



## cbg1

leftysg said:


> Trying to get a passable version of this down...fun tune
> 
> [video]


great tune


----------



## cbg1

greco said:


>






 used to love watching martin mulls show......he released a great lp " sex and violins"


----------



## Scottone

cbg1 said:


> used to love watching martin mulls show......he released a great lp " sex and violins"


One of the best episodes of America Tonight for sure. That and the one where Virgil Sims had the electric car with all the D cells


----------



## leftysg

So I've been trying some open g tuning songs, Zep and others, but this one is so much fun and not too hard! STP live tacked the intro to In My Time of Dying on the front end. Try some open tunings if you ever feel in a rut.

[video]


----------



## Steadfastly

I usually hate cover songs that veer from the original. Somehow, I think this should be the original. Comment?


----------



## zontar

Pick a Bale of Cotton--Leadbelly


----------



## leftysg

When they were young and needed driver education! Steve Howe had just joined the band. 

[video]


----------



## leftysg

More Yes hilarity! Jazzy Sunday afternoon fun. Who'd have thought Yes made videos at the end of the 60's! I remember the Flying Nun but not the running one...Bruford has wheels!

[video]


----------



## greco




----------



## zontar

Buster's Boogie--Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## Steadfastly

I have not listened to this album for a few years. It is a masterpiece IMHO.


----------



## fretzel

Burton Cummings posted about this artist on FB. Had never heard of her.


----------



## Mooh

A little Rory Gallagher in the morning.


----------



## Alex

Caught this on another forum. Intense playing - Gary Moore


----------



## Alex

wow, Gary Moore band doing Hammer/Beck like song. What a band - Ian Paice, Neil Murray and Don Airey


----------



## AlBDarned

John Moreland. Saw him at the Velvet Underground in Toronto a month or so ago ... this man just drips soul.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

Steadfastly said:


> I have not listened to this album for a few years. It is a masterpiece IMHO.


Wonderful album, Death on two legs, '39, Prophet Song and obviously more. I always have enjoyed listening to it back to back with Day at the Races for comparisons and contrasts. That way you end with Bohemian, God save the Queen and into that Gong crashing intro of Tie Your Mother Down! Oh I want a Red Special or Brian May pedal now!

[video]


----------



## Kenmac

I was listening to some Canadian content from 1975 earlier this evening on YouTube. "I'm Running After You" by Major Hooples Boarding House. This was their only hit.


----------



## zontar

Evidence--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## greco

Kenmac said:


> "I'm Running After You" by Major Hooples Boarding House. This was their only hit.


What memories...They would play at our high school dances and locally in Cambridge (known as Galt at that time).


----------



## leftysg

I'm really glad I've listened to Mark Knopfler and Dire Straits lately. They were a band I didn't spend a great deal of time with. I knew the big hits and some of the others but he seems such a genuine person and such an elegant player. This song is such a classic story song. The lyrics could fit many locales. I enjoy songs that tell about an event or have some history to them. 

[video]


----------



## bluebayou

Eric Clapton and Andy Fairweather Low playing Gin House Blues in Yokohama in 1999.


----------



## Kenmac

greco said:


> What memories...They would play at our high school dances and locally in Cambridge (known as Galt at that time).


Yes, I was checking out what people were saying on YouTube and they mentioned that. Unfortunately the sad part is the person who wrote that song, Dave Lodge, passed away at a young age.


----------



## zontar

Changes--Charles Bradley


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Psalm 51 Charlie Peacock


----------



## SaucyJack

Jared James Nichols


----------



## losch79

Wide Eyes new EP Paradoxica


----------



## garrettdavis275

Sooooo good! Like a progressive Queens of the Stone Age.


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

"Bryan Addams - all for love ft Luciano Pavarotti and friends " pravarotti's vocals really make the song .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Baby Please DOn't Go--Muddy Waters


----------



## Alex

Jimmy Page & The Black Crowes. I'm late to the party but this is a rocking band.


----------



## b-nads

Josh Williams tearing up some Gord.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Hello, Hurray--Rolf Kempf
Now I need to go listen to Alice Coper's cover


----------



## Krelf




----------



## Dorian2

That Gabriella has some wicked shit going on. Seen a bunch of her stuff now. Her musicianship is extraordinary.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Dorian2

First time I've heard Type O Negative....need to check that stuff out for sure.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> First time I've heard Type O Negative....need to check that stuff out for sure.


My son introduced me to them! Their music is pretty dark and heavy, Gothic metal. They played a lot of their songs in Eb tuning.

The bass/singer died a couple of years ago in 2010 from an aortic aneurysm. His biggest vice that helped to lead to his demise was cocaine. So sad because he was so talented.


----------



## Scottone

Lola said:


>


This is a cool version. I could do without the "cookie monster" vocal on the bridge though 

Never got the appeal of the cookie monster vocal style


----------



## Dorian2

Some do Cookie good, some do Cookie bad. Mikael does Cookie GOOD!!!


----------



## Scottone

Dorian2 said:


> Some do Cookie good, some do Cookie bad. Mikael does Cookie GOOD!!!


Actually, I saw these guys at the Opera House (small bar in Toronto) a few years ago and they were great. I guess there is good and bad cookie monster


----------



## Dorian2

Scottone said:


> Actually, I saw these guys at the Opera House (small bar in Toronto) a few years ago and they were great. I guess there is good and bad cookie monster


Yeah...they're great live. Seen them 2 or 3 times here in Edmonton. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottone

Dorian2 said:


> Yeah...they're great live. Seen them 2 or 3 times here in Edmonton.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I don't play metal or listen to a lot at home, but I love seeing it live. I have a couple of metalhead friends that keep inviting me to shows


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> I don't play metal or listen to a lot at home, but I love seeing it live. I have a couple of metalhead friends that keep inviting me to shows


I don't listen to Cookie Monster metal! It's not really a style of vocals that I like! 

Give me some Micheal Buble. (Just kidding)


----------



## leftysg

I have been listening to a Spotify resonator playlist the last little while and came across this rocking bluesy tune I think is great. Band is Larkin Poe, two sisters from the south. Does she not sound like Linda Perry from Four non-blondes?Just wow...I want a resonator now" and I plan to listen to more of their stuff.

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Those girls are tight....must've been playing together a while. Nice tune!


----------



## leftysg

How bout this! Youch smokin!

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

leftysg said:


> How bout this! Youch smokin!
> 
> [video]


Damn. Now she sounds like Bonnie Rait AND the singer for 4 non Blondes. Wicked.


----------



## Lola

Scottone said:


> I don't play metal or listen to a lot at home, but I love seeing it live. I have a couple of metalhead friends that keep inviting me to shows


I don't listen to Cookie Monster metal! It's not really a style of vocals that I like!

Give me some Micheal Buble. (Just kidding)


----------



## leftysg

Beautiful song relating an important message.

[video]


----------



## shoretyus

Just wow


----------



## Lola

shoretyus said:


> Just wow


That was superb. What tones, what sounds! I was anticipating something totally different.


----------



## Lola

Listen to the whole song! It's a different interpretation of Hells Bells.


----------



## zontar

Motorcycle Driver--Joe Satriani


----------



## Adcandour




----------



## zontar

T-Bone--Neil Young
9+minutes of 3 chords, 7 words and a bunch of jamming...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1

leftysg said:


> I have been listening to a Spotify resonator playlist the last little while and came across this rocking bluesy tune I think is great. Band is Larkin Poe, two sisters from the south. Does she not sound like Linda Perry from Four non-blondes?Just wow...I want a resonator now" and I plan to listen to more of their stuff.
> 
> there should be the option to delete a post when you mess up ;-(


----------



## cbg1

leftysg said:


> I have been listening to a Spotify resonator playlist the last little while and came across this rocking bluesy tune I think is great. Band is Larkin Poe, two sisters from the south. Does she not sound like Linda Perry from Four non-blondes?Just wow...I want a resonator now" and I plan to listen to more of their stuff.












watched these ones when they came across my facebook feed....very nice work[/QUOTE]


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Dorian2

Had to add another one from Larkin Poe. Incredible musicianship here folks:


----------



## Alex

Secret Broadcast - Killing Time


----------



## pstratman

Been on a Free- Koss kick- love his tone on this one.....


----------



## pstratman

In fact I've been working on getting this tone- this one has a bit more bite then usual. I am coming close- Marshall plexi sound(JCM 900 clean channel gain dimed) Les Paul with an echoplex preamp(EP Booster set vintage) and a RangeMaster treble boost circuit- Naga viper.


----------



## zontar

Great Change Since I've Been Born--Kaiser/Mansfield


----------



## b-nads

Listening to Greg Koch on stage with Josh Smith.


----------



## zontar

Amazing Grace--Ladysmith Black Mambazo--amazing vocals


----------



## leftysg

Seger Spotify


----------



## zontar

Baby Please Don't Go--Jon Lord & the Hoochie Coochie Men


----------



## Robert1950

Umphrey's McGee - Full live show


----------



## bolero

birds waking up outside!


----------



## shoretyus

b-nads said:


> Listening to Greg Koch on stage with Josh Smith.


wow..thanks


----------



## Lola

The air conditioner working overtime.


----------



## zontar

Frankenstein--Those Darn Accordions
Yes--accordion cover of Edgar Winter.


----------



## vadsy

Saint Motel - Move


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Frankenstein--Those Darn Accordions
> Yes--accordion cover of Edgar Winter.


Give us a link pls. Love to see a cover of Edgar's song!

Coincidentally I am playing Rocknroll Hootchie coo with Edgar Winter and Rick Derenger! Johnny does a cover but it's far from my current skill set! I would never do it justice. I like Johnny's version better!

Give a listen to both and tell us who's version you prefer and why.


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## zontar

Hard Tmes--Charlie Musselwhite


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> Give us a link pls. Love to see a cover of Edgar's song!


I couldn't find one that works in Canada...


----------



## Dorian2

Since I've been on a Nuno binge lately (his stuff is newer to me than it should be), I caught a couple of bits with him and Rihanna. This doesn't have Nuno, but it's her only tune I'm familiar with. SHe looks like she puts on a fantastic show and I'd probably go see her if she came around here. She likes it heavy it seems! Never thought I'd say that in my Metal life:


----------



## cbg1




----------



## cbg1

Lola said:


> Give us a link pls. Love to see a cover of Edgar's song!
> 
> Coincidentally I am playing Rocknroll Hootchie coo with Edgar Winter and Rick Derenger! Johnny does a cover but it's far from my current skill set! I would never do it justice. I like Johnny's version better!
> 
> Give a listen to both and tell us who's version you prefer and why.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Stingray theme song--the old Marionation British show


----------



## Dorian2

A couple of bands I liked back in the 90's, both under rated and ahead of their time IMO:


----------



## greco

Brilliant poetry/lyrics IMO. Please listen carefully

Some will find it much too dark and slow-paced

Remember, this is being done by a man 80+ years of age!






Some more for those who enjoyed the above...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

Police & Thieves - The Clash


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thin lizzy don't believe a word 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Little Wing--SRV


As much as I like Hendrix's version (& it is his song)--I like WRV's cover even more


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1




----------



## LanceT

The War On Drugs. Sounds like they may be winning.


----------



## jb welder

Lemster


----------



## zontar




----------



## Randall Moyle




----------



## Alex

Edgar Winter - They only come out at night


----------



## Lola

Listening and learning iconic Canadian rockstar Kim Mitchell's Rocknroll Duty! Love this song.

This riff is just so cool. A little tweak here and there and you can make this your own! 

I learned the verse and chorus in 5 minutes! Try it! You will have fun! You don't even have to think about playing, you just enjoy yourself so immensely. It's not difficult at all. 







Fun!!


----------



## Lola

Just learned this. God bless Canada for great artists like Kim. Remember the album with the loaf of bread faces? Max Webster. See if I can find a pic of that album cover. 

So much damned fun! Definitely playing this at rehearsal Friday night. Can hardly wait!!!


----------



## BGood




----------



## leftysg

Allman Bros. with EC

[video]


----------



## Alex

Jeff Beck - Wired


----------



## Dorian2

Some stuff that normal Heavy Rock/Metal dudes don't listen to a lot of.........I'm a bit different.


----------



## Lola

Cranberries were one of my husband's favorite bands. Umm that was before EDM came into his life.


----------



## leftysg

[video]




Not so much vertigo since Jacob Moon did Rush on the rooftop !

[video]


----------



## zontar

When I Wake up in Glory--Mahalia Jackson


----------



## butterknucket

Various Woodstock performances. 

I wish an entire Woodstock album was released, as in the whole thing.


----------



## StratCat

Hot Damn, I just spent the last hour jamming with Sheryl and her band!


----------



## Lola

Listen to their comments at the end!


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Dorian2

Ahhhh...I'm watching Season 12 of Bones on Net Flix and this one was yet another wicked tune from that show. A bit wickeder than most, actually. Anyone who watches Bones knows what I'm talking about.

And Holy Christ is the Bass player hot. And the Keyboard player...haha


----------



## Lola

Mmmmmmm cheesecake (in the voice of Homer Simpson. 

I absolutely enjoy cheesecake!!

This just food porn!


----------



## marcos

StratCat said:


> Hot Damn, I just spent the last hour jamming with Sheryl and her band!


Something about her that just makes me smile. Great stage presence.


----------



## Lola

delete


----------



## cbg1

Dorian2 said:


> Ahhhh...I'm watching Season 12 of Bones on Net Flix and this one was yet another wicked tune from that show. A bit wickeder than most, actually. Anyone who watches Bones knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> And Holy Christ is the Bass player hot. And the Keyboard player...haha


nice ...


----------



## cbg1

Dorian2 said:


> Ahhhh...I'm watching Season 12 of Bones on Net Flix and this one was yet another wicked tune from that show. A bit wickeder than most, actually. Anyone who watches Bones knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> And Holy Christ is the Bass player hot. And the Keyboard player...haha


gotta love vocal sections and choirs ....


----------



## StratCat

cbg1 said:


> nice ...



I can't believe the coincidence of you posting this. Yesterday morning as I sat meditating with the sun warming my face, images of Africa came to me. Last night I worked on learning this exact song after the inspiration of the morning. So cool to see this vocal version. 

Thanks!


----------



## amagras

Al Jarreau


----------



## Adcandour

My son's white noise machine.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

adcandour said:


> My son's white noise machine.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Does it sound like this?


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## BGood

P90 bliss


----------



## zontar

Theme to Perry mason (TV show theme)


----------



## leftysg

I watched an interesting guitar playin' and jammin' interview on CBC.ca last night. About 12 minutes long with Colin James being interviewed. Short and sweet with discussions about playing, influences, gear. I enjoyed it! It's part of a continuing series.


----------



## leftysg

Brain damage/Eclipse


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

The Clash - Death or Glory


----------



## Hamstrung

Going to see this band in Toronto on Sept 11. I highly recommend doing the same!


----------



## LanceT

Dave Davies from his 1980 solo album.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BGood

That guy is a monster !


----------



## Steadfastly

BGood said:


> That guy is a monster !


Technically, he is likely the best player at the moment.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BGood

Not just technically. His phrasing is so imaginative.


----------



## Lola

I love this show! Ranks #2 with me!

When you think about it, it's really crazy dangerous! These guys and there rigs are amazing. I would love to go on a road trip with one of these operators just for a day! I just love their trucks. Some of them are just downright gorgeous.


----------



## zontar

Be Thou My Vision--Phil Keaggy


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

"Hello Mary Lou - the statler brothers "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

Do chicks dig guys that *can ROCK? *


----------



## zontar

The Lighthouse--Vocal Union


----------



## rollingdam




----------



## bw66

We were at the Canmore Music Festival a couple of weeks ago and won the CD Prize Pack - 27 CDs. Made the drive home a lot shorter!


----------



## Dorian2

I'm listening to a little of this girl.... better known as Pennsatucky in Orange is the New Black!

I like edgy.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## pstratman

Been listening to Dave Rawling Machine- love his style- best known for his work with Gillian Welch- his touring band includes this guy named John Paul Jones......


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

Could listen to these harmonies, songs and guitar solos all day long....

Dave plays a 1938 Epiphone archtop- unplugged...


----------



## zontar

Let's Work Together--Canned Heat...


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## leftysg

GuitarsCanada said:


>


Thanks for that...another lefty reverse player I can appreciate.


----------



## Dorian2

As an old KISS fan (wanted a LP since I was 9 'cause of Ace)......this just does it for me. I'm a subscriber to Gabby BTW...she's awesome.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1

pstratman said:


>


i'm a big fan of rawlings and welch...... did a search to hear conor orberst's version of method acting. not sure how they channeled his tune ;-)


----------



## mhammer

Never realized this was done by The Shadows and even Frankie Laine before The Move did this impossibly heavy take on what was a Barry Mann and Cynthia Weil tune.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Mozart Piano Concertos


----------



## Guest

Music City Roadhouse - Your Online Station For Blues, Southern Rock and Honky Tonk


----------



## Wardo

laristotle said:


> Music City Roadhouse - Your Online Station For Blues, Southern Rock and Honky Tonk


Great station. Been riffin along with everything they've played for the last half hour.


----------



## Wardo

Five songs in a row all in A ....lol.

There was a post a couple of days ago about phrasing. Listen to this station and play along you'll learn all you need to know about call, response and phrasing.


----------



## Alex

Pat Metheny Group - The roots of coincidence. My kids loved this song when they were small which somewhat amazed me.


----------



## zontar

Yield Not to Temptation--Aretha Franklin


----------



## Alex

Jeff Beck - Wired


----------



## leftysg

Randy Bachman Jazz Thing

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Alex said:


> Pat Metheny Group - The roots of coincidence. My kids loved this song when they were small which somewhat amazed me.


I had fun trying to figure out a translation for the glyph pic symbols!


----------



## Kenmac

Since reading about the 30th anniversary of their "Door To Door" album, I've been on a bit of a Cars kick lately. I was checking out YouTube earlier this evening and rediscovered a song I half remembered from their 1981 "Shake It Up" album called "Victim Of Love". As soon as it started playing I remembered it again. It has a close similarity to "My Best Friends Girl".


----------



## Lola

Cheezy's you tube band! Back in a moment and will look for that band!

Can't find it but in the meantime a brand new Canadian band!


----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Jeff Healey - Holding On album


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## johnnyshaka

Lola said:


> Can't find it but in the meantime a brand new Canadian band!


Not so new, they've been a thing out here for a few years already.


----------



## Lola

johnnyshaka said:


> Not so new, they've been a thing out here for a few years already.


I heard them the first time in Tuesday! 

Thx for the enlightenment!


----------



## johnnyshaka

Lola said:


> I heard them the first time in Tuesday!
> 
> Thx for the enlightenment!


They put on an entertaining show if they happen to pass by your neck of the woods...


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Lola

The cacophony of 3 grown men snoring at different decibel levels!

It truly sounds musical. Lol

I am just lying here just giggling to myself! I which I had a noise metre!


----------



## vadsy




----------



## leftysg

Given the sad news of the day, having just personally retired from teaching and Tuesday being my first "no bell"prize day I'm listening to this.

[ video]


----------



## cbg1

if some one can work out a chord chart for this one i would be most grateful


----------



## jb welder

Sorry for all those who suffered losses in Houston, hopeful for their recovery.


----------



## zontar

The Market Place--Alfred Newman--from the soundtrack/score of The Robe


----------



## Alex

Lyle Workman - Harmonic Crusader. One of my favourite albums


----------



## zontar

Trouble--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Buddy that I play with asked me to check some of the Queens new one out. I like a lot of it, but it isn't for everyone for sure.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## StratCat




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## jb welder




----------



## KapnKrunch

Lola said:


> Listening and learning iconic Canadian rockstar Kim Mitchell's Rocknroll Duty! Love this song.
> 
> This riff is just so cool. A little tweak here and there and you can make this your own!
> 
> I learned the verse and chorus in 5 minutes! Try it! You will have fun! You don't even have to think about playing, you just enjoy yourself so immensely. It's not difficult at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun!!


When Kim says: "Whole kit and caboodle in the kitchen sink," this is a reference to _Lick My Decals Off Baby _by Captain Beefheart.


----------



## KapnKrunch

pstratman said:


> Could listen to these harmonies, songs and guitar solos all day long....
> 
> Dave plays a 1938 Epiphone archtop- unplugged...


Yes. Love it all.


----------



## LanceT

jb welder said:


>


Heavy riffing without the death metal dirge. Like.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

I'm looking to do a Medieval type of piece on the acoustic. So right now I'm listening to this guy.


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> Captain Beefheart.


----------



## bolero




----------



## LanceT

@bolero - is that The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway?


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


>


Hey JB thanks for the kan kan kan kan kan kan kan kandy. 

It's been a while!

Love the primitive sound of the guitars, cords and amps. Zero processing. 

The bass and drums nail it on that one. You can feel the excitement of the band, when everything is ever-so-slightly over-played. Truly a ground-breaking performance. A lot of stuff in there never heard before by human ears at that time.


----------



## LanceT

Rodriguez. Such a crazy story. Just listened to this last night, and thought it was ok. His story is way more interesting than the music, imo.

SugarMan.org - The Official Rodriguez Website.


----------



## KapnKrunch

LanceT said:


> Rodriguez. Such a crazy story. Just listened to this last night, and thought it was ok. His story is way more interesting than the music, imo.
> 
> SugarMan.org - The Official Rodriguez Website.


Bought that album in vinyl. Great story (like the Shaggs).


----------



## Accept2




----------



## bigboki

Lari Basilio: Hey Brother






Guy playing other guitar is her brother Joe Basilio


----------



## bolero

LanceT said:


> Rodriguez. Such a crazy story. Just listened to this last night, and thought it was ok. His story is way more interesting than the music, imo.
> 
> SugarMan.org - The Official Rodriguez Website.


 yeah but those two REALLY ANNOYING tracks on the album bug me so much, I can't listen to it anynore

turns out Rodriguez didn't even write them, the producer wrote them and got them put on....they are utter crap!!

I guess _could burn a new copy & omit them....wow italics I must have hit something
_


----------



## bolero

LanceT said:


> @bolero - is that The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway?


 no it's called "chill out"

by the KLF

who have a fascinating story. 

They made it the top of the music industry; voted best artist by the MTV music awards, then they told everyone to screw off....burned all their money, deleted their catalogue, fired machinegun blanks into the crowd and left a dead sheep at the MTV afterparty


I respect that


----------



## vadsy




----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Up in the Sky--Joe Satriani


----------



## leftysg

Feeling nostalgic....great tunes from a great band.

[video]




[video]


----------



## zontar

Summertime/Motherless Child---Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Lola

This has shades of Zep in the mix .

A very tight band!


----------



## leftysg

I've decided to listen to an artist anthology, straight through from beginning to end. Not exclusively, like binging a tv series or anything, so I started with an old fave from my youth, Jethro Tull. This Was was actually an album I had as a preteen and definitely under appreciated, but now that I've revisited, it kills. Amazingly blues, jazz, hints of what would develop under Anderson and the blues direction Mick Abrahams took with Blodwyn Pig. I could have chosen many tunes but I went with Cat's Squirrel because from what I've read, it preceded Cream's version or would have been very close. On to Stand Up!

[video]


----------



## Scotty

Eric Steckel


----------



## Lola

Scotty said:


> Eric Steckel


I love this but even more I love his amp settings. What a growl! 

Anybody hazard a guess as to his settings are?


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> I love this but even more I love his amp settings. What a growl!
> 
> Anybody hazard a guess as to his settings are?


Ibanez Turbo Screamer into a Blues Jr


----------



## zontar

some stand up comedy stuff


----------



## Scotty

Didn't know a Uke could be rocked like this


----------



## Scotty

Lola said:


> I love this but even more I love his amp settings. What a growl!
> 
> Anybody hazard a guess as to his settings are?


Can't help you there, but it does make my ears smile.


----------



## luker0

Scotty said:


> Didn't know a Uke could be rocked like this


Check out Jake Shimabukuro. That dude rocks a ukulele like no other. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Amazing Grace
Five Blind Boys of Alabama


----------



## Alex

Ray Wylie Hubbard - Tell the Devil I'm Gettin there as fast as I can


----------



## Kerry Brown

Getting into 70's music lately.


----------



## Robert1950

The sound of some big f-ing storm drain vacuum outside. Can't open the window. Since June they have torn up all the sidewalks, curbs and asphalt and have laid down all new stuff - took almost three months. Then this month they ripped out the windows from this building and installed new ones. Oh, not to mention coming in the apartment to install new fibre optics last July. Looking forward to a quieter summer next year. 

That was a bit of tangent. I should put some music on now.


----------



## LanceT

Timeless in all the good ways.


----------



## vadsy

Alex said:


> Ray Wylie Hubbard - Tell the Devil I'm Gettin there as fast as I can


What's the deal with the visuals here? I like it but I think I'm confused.


----------



## Wardo

vadsy said:


> What's the deal with the visuals here? I like it but I think I'm confused.


This should help you get a few things cleared up...lol


----------



## Wardo




----------



## vadsy

Wardo said:


> This should help you get a few things cleared up...lol


I know and love this one so I guess you could say I already knew what he may have been trying to say. I may just have wanted to know if there was anything else to the first vid.


----------



## Wardo

Alex said:


> Ray Wylie Hubbard - Tell the Devil I'm Gettin there as fast as I can


Awesome god damn song. I'm gonna learn it and maybe put that title on my tombstone.


----------



## Alex

Wardo said:


> This should help you get a few things cleared up...lol


The studio version of this tune is just rockin good. He loves singing about gear - on his latest album "tell the Devil", he has a song entitled "Open G" and basically sings on how to tune to open G.


----------



## Wardo

Alex said:


> The studio version of this tune is just rockin good. He loves singing about gear - on his latest album "tell the Devil", he has a song entitled "Open G" and basically sings on how to tune to open G.


"She wears an old leather jacket, it was made by Irish saints."

Lottsa good lines in his songs.


----------



## zontar

Children of Zion--Rev Gary Davis


----------



## leftysg

Caught this great tune on the drive home last night and thought how underrated Cheap Trick are as a band. They never really got a huge amount of airplay despite so many tunes I really enjoy. Found this version in the YouTube vault and probably tuned in when it was first broadcast. Looking at Rick back then, don't you think that's what Sheldon Cooper would look like as a guitar player....but probably not act like. Just remember...we're all alright,

[video]


----------



## Ti-Ron

Vulfpeck made a cover of Steely Dan's Kid Charlemagne!
Pretty nice!


----------



## luker0

This song speaks to me on soooo many levels. 





Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

These 2 new ones because the guy I play with learned them.










And one I finally cleaned up. Had some issues Jimmy's stupid little 3 bar 4/4 1 bar 2/4 (turn around). What's with the 4 bar Blues there Mr. Page sir....captain sir. (I've found my long lost love for Jimmy in a different way now). I can pull off most of his stuff without too much issue. As opposed to 30 years ago when I wouldn't think of touching some of this stuff. Never owned an Acoustic then of course also, so there is that. Learned it on the 6 string, but funnily enough I just picked up a 12 string....wonder how that happened?


----------



## zontar

Quartet No. 79--Christopher Parkening


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Lakota

Surprised I cannot find any tutorial vids or even chords for this great Canadian tune online. Seems to be lost in the ether.


----------



## vadsy

fresh on the heels of Taylor Swift...


----------



## Dorian2

Some may recognize the fine gentleman who produced these albums (Damnation and Deliverance) for Opeth. I'd highly recommend anyone who is into (or not into) Opeth to check out Lamentations if you can. These guys are much better than some people think.


----------



## greco

circa 1984...


----------



## luker0

the Shuffle Demons what an incredibly fun band. And talented too. Saw them at least a dozen times in my University years. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## pstratman




----------



## zontar

John de Revelator--the Trumpeteers


----------



## Dorian2

and 






If you prefer.


----------



## StratCat

Dorian2 said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer.



Love this song. It has been one of my go to tunes to play/sing for many many years. Liked the Bush version better but it's always great to hear other interpretations. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## butterknucket

greco said:


> circa 1984...


I've met Richard Underhill a few times. A friend of mine plays with him regularly.


----------



## zontar

Achilles' Last Stand--Classic Rock String Quartet


----------



## Dorian2

StratCat said:


> Love this song. It has been one of my go to tunes to play/sing for many many years. Liked the Bush version better but it's always great to hear other interpretations. Thanks for sharing.


You're welcome.


----------



## Scottone

Been on an "On the Beach" kick lately. Every song on that album is a gem, but this one really gets me


----------



## Intrepid

Beggars Banquet on vinyl on an old Dual turntable into an even older Pioneer amp through a pair of speakers with no name. Glorious. (my Wife is visiting her Sister).


----------



## oldfartatplay

Jimmy Rogers' Blue Bird album on YouTube over the tinnitus


----------



## zontar

Every Morning--Keb'Mo'


----------



## Alex

Steps Ahead


----------



## sulphur

Just found these guys...


----------



## vadsy

bass player at 0:37


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Was just as good watching as listening to. My childhood celebrity crush.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## nnieman

Something a little different I heard in 94.9 the rock today






Nathan


----------



## greco

@nnieman ...These guys are great. In addition, this is hilarious (be sure to watch to the end!)


----------



## Alex

The Sugarcubes - Birthday


----------



## GTmaker

I had no idea that anyone can have so much fun playing one bass note...
G.



vadsy said:


> bass player at 0:37


----------



## GTmaker

saw both videos and YES THESE GUYS ARE GREAT. and funny too.
Sometimes just a pinch of imagination and 3 or 4 chords and you can make magic.
G.




greco said:


> @nnieman ...These guys are great. In addition, this is hilarious (be sure to watch to the end!)


----------



## zontar

O Come, O Come Emmanuel--Westminster Abbey Choir


----------



## nnieman

greco said:


> @nnieman ...These guys are great. In addition, this is hilarious (be sure to watch to the end!)


That was good thanks for posting that!

Nathan


----------



## cbg1




----------



## LanceT

Metz, Drained Lake


----------



## zontar

CAuse We've Ended as Lovers--Jeff Beck


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## bolero

an original pressing of "Nocturnal Earthworm Stew" by David Pritchard

pretty interesting stuff.

guest appearances by Nash the Slash and Martin Deller, who would later form the band FM


I see they have just reissued it, I think I will pick up a new copy!

David Pritchard. Nocturnal Earthworm Stew. 2LP Vinyl (Cream Color).


----------



## Dorian2

Wow.


----------



## zontar

Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring (Bach)--Christopher Parkening & the Los Angeles Chamber Orchestra


----------



## Dorian2

I like to go off my own little beaten path occasionally, considering I'm basically a hard rock/heavy metal kind of guy. My latest big one is yet another female musician that apparently has quite the following. I never heard of her till now though. She's comong out with a new project that looks really interesting to me and my ears.



> *Project Mama Earth – Mama Earth.
> All-star debut EP released 10 November on Stone'd/Mascot*
> Preparation is overrated. Impulse is everything. Such was the rebellious wisdom that drove the sessions for Project Mama Earth’s astonishing debut EP. In June 2017, five world-renowned musicians met in Devon England for a high-wire act unique in modern music.
> 
> They had no songs. No chord charts. No game plan. No safety net. Nothing, in fact, but a plan to play and catch the sparks.












I particularly became fascinated with this because I'm also a fan of this guy you may have heard of:






Better late than never getting into Josh Stone I suppose.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Whitechapel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LanceT

Little Steven.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

And Then... David Gilmour


----------



## Dorian2

Just spent the night jamming with buddies to Pink Floyd tunes. First time I've heard that Gilmour tune @zontar . Hauntingly beautiful man, thanks for that!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2

In response to @davetcan


----------



## zontar

Baby Please Don't Go--Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> Just spent the night jamming with buddies to Pink Floyd tunes. First time I've heard that Gilmour tune @zontar . Hauntingly beautiful man, thanks for that!


I'm not into Pink Floyd that much--I do like the Wish You Were Here album--and a few other songs--but I like his solo stuff a lot --especially his first solo album.

And Then... is from his 2015 album, Rattle That Lock.


----------



## davetcan

Dorian2 said:


> In response to @davetcan


@Dorian2 Close


----------



## Dorian2

davetcan said:


> @Dorian2 Close


I actually have the Black Album in storage. Original LP!


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BGood

Joe Bonamassa on a P90 DC Jr. Good tone. Beth Hart's voice (and looks) don't hurt either.


----------



## zontar

Jollity Farm Bonzo Dog Band


----------



## dmc69




----------



## StratCat

On this sad day, Tom Petty (and the Heartbreakers).

Hard Promises was one of the first albums I ever bought. Brilliant song writer with such a unique sound.


----------



## leftysg

Worth watching despite the obvious sadness.

[video]


----------



## Robert1950

When I am cleaning - a practice as a domestically lazy single guy I should do more - or anything that goes with listening to music, I often play Umphrey's McGee. Jake Cinninger is one of my five favourite living guitarists. And he still ranks fairly high if you include the many dead guitar players.


----------



## greco

Gypsy jazz in the style of Django...


----------



## pstratman




----------



## Dorian2

Asked my 18 year old daughter what she's listening to. Maybe rock ain't dead yet guys!






These guys were instrumental in the beginning of all this.






Might be hard to get a correlation for people who don't follow this.
FIY


----------



## zontar

Why Don' You Love Me? the Spiders
(From the 60's)


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Daredevil theme (From the Netflix series--not the movie)


----------



## Dorian2

Yes....my musical tastes vary greatly.


----------



## leftysg

Such a good tune...any bands on here cover this one?

[video]


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The kids bloody love it. Good thing they don't understand French (they will eventually; starting French immersion). I used it in a team training vid at work. The one franco lady could barely keep it together. Not nearly as subversive lyrically as the English version (Jet Boy, Jet Girl; not a direct translation at all; different song essentially), but still.


----------



## Decca

Fanfare for the Common Man - Emerson, Lake & Palmer (Olympic Stadium Montreal) 1977


----------



## Decca

Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac-Sandy Mary


----------



## Decca

Focus - Hocus Pocus Live '73

Dutch prog-rockers Focus giving a breathtaking performance on NBC�s Midnight Special.

Thijs van Leer - Vox, Flute, Organ
Jan Akkerman - Guitar (-god!)
Bert Ruiter - Bass
Pierre van der Linden - Drums

Announced by the lovely Gladys Knight


----------



## Decca

*Stevie Ray Vaughan- Pride and joy (unplugged)*


----------



## Decca

Phantom Rocker & Slick - Men w/o Shame


----------



## Decca

Gregg Allman - Come And Go Blues


----------



## Decca

*Rolling Stones with Mick Taylor - Can't You Hear Me Knocking (1971)*


----------



## Decca

Woodstock - Ten Years After - I'm Going Home(Live)


----------



## Decca

ACE FREHLEY - Fractured III


----------



## Decca

Blowin' in the wind - Neil Young live


----------



## Decca

Jumping at Shadows Live in Boston Remastered ~ Fleetwood Mac {Peter Green}


----------



## Decca

Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac - Like Crying


----------



## Decca

The Tragically Hip - Last American Exit


----------



## Dorian2

Decca said:


> Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac-Sandy Mary


I have to admit that I feel totally ripped off of some stuff that no one around me listened to. We listened to the Stevie Nicks era. First time I've heard that tune, and I've heard a lot. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Steadfastly

I'm listening to Cleveland whip the Yankees.

MLB.tv


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> I'm listening to Cleveland whip the Yankees.
> 
> MLB.tv


Hardly a hwhipping, now the Chicago and Pittsburgh game is different story. Beautiful.


----------



## Decca

max webster
*Summer Turning Blue*


----------



## vadsy

Judging by the posts in this thread it's easy to tell who has good taste in music.


----------



## Decca

*Ten Years After - One of These Days - A Space in Time - 1971*


----------



## Decca

*Ten Years After - Let The Sky Fall*


----------



## Decca

*Pagliaro Some Sing, Some Dance*


----------



## Decca

*Fleetwood Mac - Hypnotized*


----------



## Decca

*Fleetwood Mac - Albatross*


----------



## Decca

*Goddo - Too Much Carousing*


----------



## Decca

*Under My Thumb-Streetheart-1979*


----------



## Dorian2

A bit risky here, but these guys are a weakness of mine. Got into them in the early 90's. Besides, the video is pretty titillating! Pun intended.


----------



## Decca

My next few will be from CBC radio 2 play logs which usually finds me writing down what time the song was on and digging it up the next day after work.
Alot of GREAT music I never knew of before so indulge me if you will....


----------



## Decca

alt-J - 3WW (Official Video)


----------



## Decca

Cobi - Don't You Cry For Me [Official Video]


----------



## Decca

Michael Kiwanuka - Love & Hate


----------



## Decca

The Mynabirds - Hanged Man


----------



## Decca

Well this one I knew of for a couple years so it doesn't count.
*Oliver Schroer - Field Of Stars (HD)*


----------



## Decca

..back to the CBC playlogs...

Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - Wasting Time


----------



## Decca

Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats - I Need Never Get Old (Music Video)


----------



## Decca

Ryan Adams - To Be Without You (Audio)


----------



## Decca

City and Colour - Peaceful Road [2017]


----------



## Decca

Red Earth & Pouring Rain - Bear's Den


----------



## Decca

One of Us - Dawes - Live in NYC - McKittrick Hotel


----------



## Decca

Krief Darkometro (lyric video)


----------



## Decca

Lowlands - Run


----------



## leftysg

Learning this one ... I need work on the lead parts and solo though!

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Since my last post featured an intro using Oh Fortuna....what the hell. Here's the song in full finger style glory:


----------



## Wardo

Everything's quiet here right now sept for the ringin in a ears ... lol


----------



## LexxM3

These guys are awesome, can only be fully appreciated combined with video:






The happiest death metal I've ever heard ...

Bonus:


----------



## Decca

*Roy Buchanan - Live from Austin TX*

*



*


----------



## Decca

*Keith Hallett*


----------



## Decca

*More Bottleneck Guitar Cajun Blues Dublin*


----------



## Decca

*George Harrison - "Wah - Wah"*


----------



## zontar

Death of Gog--Broken Home


----------



## Decca

Joe Walsh - The Confessor


----------



## Decca

*Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler live 1973*


----------



## zontar

Oh Sacred Head Now Wounded--Eric Wyse


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Just a Closer Walk with Thee--Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## johnnyshaka

Larkin Poe


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

It Gets Us All in the End--Jeff Beck


----------



## zontar

God Trying to Get Your Attention--Keb' Mo'


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

the Hammer Song--Dave Beegle


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

The Main Theme from The Great Escape...


----------



## Alex

Forum member @boomer 's take on Blackbird


----------



## zontar

Love in Vain--Robert Johnson


----------



## WCGill

Fleetwood Mac in Chicago, Pink Floyd's Piper at the Gates of Dawn.


----------



## zontar

The Thrill is Gone--BB King.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## jb welder




----------



## pstratman

I am blown away by the sound of the new Kimock.....


----------



## Accept2

BC covering ST is just motherfucking insanly awesome...........


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

Oil can blues...or sumpin...


----------



## zontar

Stairway to Heaven--Stanley Jordan


----------



## Dorian2

Just something about her!

And my daughter is taking me with Daddy bought tickets to Floor J in April!






Of whom I'm familiar with thanks to this guy: A Lucassen:


----------



## cbg1




----------



## sulphur




----------



## cboutilier

In a quest for slide-spiration, I am enjoying the ABB live at Fillmore East 1970 right now.


----------



## dcole




----------



## bzrkrage

Pink Floyd Ummagumma
Side 3: Studio Album.



For the first time.

Wtf?!?










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## leftysg

From what I read, Brian May apparently wrote this for his pet cat. Freddie loved cats so he did the vocals on this demo,that has just been released from the vault.

[video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1

butterknucket said:


> nice version
> here is another you may like ;-)


----------



## cbg1

butterknucket said:


>



nice version thanks

here is another you may enjoy


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Lola

My youngest son making a shitload of noise getting ready to go to work. I can hear the pots clanging in the kitchen and he just dropped something on the floor! It must of made a mess. He just said, " holy fuck why does this shit happen to me". Mother to the rescue!

It's time for a coffee anyways!


----------



## leftysg

Given the day...

[video]




[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> My youngest son making a shitload of noise getting ready to go to work. I can hear the pots clanging in the kitchen and he just dropped something on the floor! It must of made a mess. He just said, " holy fuck why does this shit happen to me". Mother to the rescue!
> 
> It's time for a coffee anyways!


Well that's an interesting take on what you're listening to right now Lola. Perhaps I'll fill in the void...






And @leftysg , I had no clue that Fleetwood Mac did that tune originally. I was only aware of this version...sweeeeet!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

For me, the mood of Hallowe'en is captured by Peter Greene's Green Manalishi and this song by Concrete Blonde. Back to Back with some volume makes for an awesome Hallowe'en. Have a happy one!

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Something kid cute for Hallowe'en.

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

That little Bassist was awesome.


----------



## vadsy

terribly bad


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> That little Bassist was awesome.


Amazing! 

The look on his face, the head movement and the knee going. One of the most animated bass players I've seen recently!


----------



## zontar

Nobody's Fault but Mine--Nina Simone


----------



## Dorian2

vadsy said:


> terribly bad


Those are the bands I used to laugh my ass off at back in the day. Gawd awful.


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> Those are the bands I used to laugh my ass off at back in the day. Gawd awful.


I snicker now,., so I guess the humour is timeless. The best part about this vid is that they have a 'making of' video to go along with it.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

My favorite concept album of all time, from Arjen Lucassen. I'll post 1 song just for a very small taste. Pure brilliance IMO. Some of the "heavier" and Prog rock guys out there may recognize a few of the singers.


----------



## cboutilier

Just getting back from seeing my old friend Mo Kenney at the Seahorse Tavern in Halifax. Haven't seen her in close to a decade. She let me play with her vintage ES335 after the show.

She had a cool guitar story too. She was on the hunt for a vintage Mustang, and her drummer spotted a cool green Mustang in the window of a used clothing store in Halifax. She picked it up dirt cheap, because it needed work. Turn's out it was a 1965.


----------



## mhammer

The John Hammond Jr. interview on the WTFpodcast. Episode 860 - John Hammond / Michael Rapaport
Talk about a life in music! Folks who are familiar with his legendary father will know of the many giants that his dad discovered and signed: Billie Holiday Bob Dylan, Bruce Springsteen, to name a few. I'd seen him/Jr. a few times in the late 60's or early 70's, when he was doing the coffee-house circuit, solo. Learning that Jimi James/Hendrix was a member of his backing band at one point was quite the revelation, as was learning that he had also partnered with Lieber & Stoller at one point. I only knew him as a guy slinging a National and blowing a harmonica.

Now 75, he recounts a really interesting musical odyssey, that links Hendrix, Muddy Waters, Dylan, Mike Bloomfield, Tom Waits, Dr. John, Lieber & Stoller, and so many others. You know the expression "It isn't bragging if you can back it up"? Well, it isn't name-dropping if you've lived all of it. He has a lot of praise for "the Toronto scene" of the mid-60s. Fascinating musical history. Recommended. Starts around the 30min mark.


----------



## mhammer

cboutilier said:


> Just getting back from seeing my old friend Mo Kenney at the Seahorse Tavern in Halifax. Haven't seen her in close to a decade. She let me play with her vintage ES335 after the show.
> 
> She had a cool guitar story too. She was on the hunt for a vintage Mustang, and her drummer spotted a cool green Mustang in the window of a used clothing store in Halifax. She picked it up dirt cheap, because it needed work. Turn's out it was a 1965.


Mo is alright. I hear her on CBC now and then. I like her style.


----------



## cboutilier

mhammer said:


> Mo is alright. I hear her on CBC now and then. I like her style.


I admittedly have not closely followed her career. This is the first time I've seen her perform as a professional. I used to watch her play quite often when we were in high school together. 

She is a super awesome person too. Very kind and relaxed. Very ''chill''.


----------



## LanceT

Slow - apparently back together after 30+ years and having destroyed Expo '86. This vid is from early 80's.


----------



## Hamstrung

I like this new tune by Tal Wilkenfeld...


----------



## Wardo

Saw these guys play at my highschool in about 1972.


----------



## zontar

the Weird Al Show Theme--Weird Al


----------



## Lola

Look at the energy! Crazy!


----------



## zontar

John the Revelator Mick Martin


----------



## Lola

This is such a great cover!


----------



## Sneaky

An oldie but goody, Monte Montgomery:


----------



## zontar

Standin' at the Station -- Keb' Mo'


----------



## cbg1

zontar said:


> John the Revelator Mick Martin


a new talent to check out.....thanks.......


----------



## zontar

cbg1 said:


> a new talent to check out.....thanks.......


One of the points of a thread like this...

And then sometimes I'm listening to something like this:


----------



## mhammer

A 1987 concert from Roger McGuinn and Tom Petty.

Interestingly, the concert is from a full decade before the animated series "King of the Hill" began, in which Tom Petty voiced the character of Lucky, Luanne's frequent deadbeat boyfriend. McGuinn introduces a tune in the concert that he co-wrote with Petty, called "King of the Hill".


----------



## leftysg

Some early Alice Cooper Band. It was interesting to see Michael Bruce getting ticked because no one will start the talking intro and when Neil Smith finally did I could hear Will Ferrell's voice doing it. If you like Alice you will like this. They were an undeniable influence on later bands.

[video]



 video]


----------



## JazzyT

Dude's guitar is on fire!


----------



## zontar

leftysg said:


> Some early Alice Cooper Band. It was interesting to see Michael Bruce getting ticked because no one will start the talking intro and when Beil Smith finally did I could hear Will Ferrell's voice doing it. If you like Alice you will like this. They were an undeniable influence on later bands.
> 
> [video]
> 
> 
> 
> video]


Seen that video before--I like it.
Fun song...

I am listening to Nobody's Fault But Mine--Nina Simone


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

Jesus Make Up My Dying Bed--Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## sulphur

I still love this album, had it in many forms...


----------



## Dorian2

Lindley's cool!


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket

I've only listened to this one other time. 

I'm listening to it now and quite enjoying it.


----------



## zontar

Deliver Me--the Staple Singers


----------



## cbg1

Dorian2 said:


> Lindley's cool!


agreed... saw Raitt, Browne, Colvin, Lindley, Hornsby in a concert at pine knob in 1999. they played a full night going from solo performances to duos, trios and full stage arrangements....Lindley was the glue that helped hold it together.

saw him solo about 5 or so years ago at hugh's room, got him to sign my cigar box guitar ( he warned me he did not want to see it on ebay ;-) .

seeing cooder is on my bucket list


----------



## BMW-KTM




----------



## mhammer

sulphur said:


> I still love this album, had it in many forms...


One of the great thrills of my life was presenting David Lindley with this overdrive that I made especially for him. I have no idea if he ever used it or even plugged it in just to see what the hell it was. But he was gracious in accepting it, and that's probably all that mattered..


----------



## mhammer

Every once in a while, I pull out Jeff Beck's "You Had it Coming", and today was one of those days. This tune made me want to pull oput the half-finished ring modulator from the godforsaken bin-of-unfinished-pedals and get it working. Great album.


----------



## luker0

Was at a friend's place last night for dinner and she played us some live Lloyd Spiegel. Now this is a bluesman with both chops and soul. 






Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

luker0 said:


> Was at a friend's place last night for dinner and she played us some live Lloyd Spiegel. Now this is a bluesman with both chops and soul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


And he knows how to use a looper!


----------



## zontar

It's So Hard--Six Voices of Zion


----------



## SWLABR

George Stroumboulopoulous has a series called House of Strombo. Despite the HNIC debacle, I've always liked George's interview style. He started a series (before it was announced Gord was sick) to commemorate the Hip's 30th anniversary. In it, he got other Canadian artists to cover Hip songs. The premise was for them to record it as if they wrote it, not just covered it. Blue Rodeo's Bobcaygeon is my personal favorite, but most are pretty good.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

Talk of David Lindley somehow got me thinking of these no-hit wonders -


----------



## Dorian2

Well I'm listening to Shaw Stingray Classic Rock as I'm sticking Roxul into and my drop ceiling. They're playing this tune. I'm literally doing what the song title states.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


I was just watching the tl;dr version on tv the other night.


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> I was just watching the tl;dr version on tv the other night.


Nile is a badass guitar player. 

What's that from?


----------



## davetcan




----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> Nile is a badass guitar player.
> 
> What's that from?


Vintage TV is a UK music channel available on Shaw and Rogers. It's not that great, a lot of repetition and a lot of 80's (and not the good stuff).
But it does occasionally have some real good bits.
That was the ending of a longer interview:
MEGA


----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


> Vintage TV is a UK music channel available on Shaw and Rogers. It's not that great, a lot of repetition and a lot of 80's (and not the good stuff).
> But it does occasionally have some real good bits.
> That was the ending of a longer interview:
> MEGA


Thanks for the link!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## JazzyT

I take back what I said about that 10-string guitar.


----------



## vadsy

JazzyT said:


> I take back what I said about that 10-string guitar.


Looks ridiculous, sounds awesome.


----------



## JazzyT

vadsy said:


> Looks rediculous, sounds awesome.


The theorbo (bass lute) makes it look like the player is compensating.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Joe Bonamassa has been getting a lot of grief in the forum lately. Here's a duet with him and John Hiatt.


----------



## SWLABR

JazzyT said:


> The theorbo (bass lute) makes it look like the player is compensating.


Unless that's his only lute.... but, I think you're right. He probably owns a few lutes, and used this one "unnecessarily" to show it off. But hey, if you have one of these, why not use it?!?! Maybe if he chose a piece that incorporated the bass as well, it wouldn't look so flashy?

Wonderful playing regardless.


----------



## SWLABR

Kerry Brown said:


> Joe Bonamassa has been getting a lot of grief in the forum lately. Here's a duet with him and John Hiatt.


Some tasty licks around (an already) beautiful song.


----------



## vadsy

SWLABR said:


> But hey, if you have one of these, why not use it?!?!


I think the better question would be, why even own one of these? 

Les Paul Custom would be way cooler


----------



## Xelebes

SWLABR said:


> Unless that's his only lute.... but, I think you're right. He probably owns a few lutes, and used this one "unnecessarily" to show it off. But hey, if you have one of these, why not use it?!?! Maybe if he chose a piece that incorporated the bass as well, it wouldn't look so flashy?
> 
> Wonderful playing regardless.


The theorbo strings are sympathetic. There is no fingerboard for them.


----------



## JazzyT

Xelebes said:


> The theorbo strings are sympathetic. There is no fingerboard for them.


I suppose players still play them open and harmonics. Did they do pick scrapes back in the day?


----------



## bzrkrage

Pat Benatar- Live from Earth- Hell is for Children.


----------



## bolero

Frank Sinatra


----------



## zontar

The Furnace kicking in


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> The Furnace kicking in


Me too. It rumbles through pipes and creates it's own music.


----------



## Dorian2

Not Old School Punk for sure, so if there are any old school punks here you might not like it. They were some of the guys I hung out with quite a bit in High School. I know the gig.

These guys are pretty damn good...heard about them during a Green Dayinterview...heh












This one in particular struck a nerve.






I'm also aware of the Trans Gender angle BTW....whatever.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## cbg1

hope i have not posted this one already ;-)


----------



## Steadfastly

Well, it's Saturday night and the Habs and Leafs are playing. What do you think I'm watching?


----------



## zontar

O Haupt voll Blut und Wunden--Otto Klemperer


----------



## SWLABR

Steadfastly said:


> Well, it's Saturday night and the Habs and Leafs are playing. What do you think I'm watching?


....and the Good Guys won!

Right now, I cant get enough of this cover.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

What Can Be Shaken--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

What's Opera Doc?


----------



## Dorian2

I started a thread about Howe's Pedal board, so since I was on the subject, I started to listen back to some of his older stuff. One of the most under appreciated but heavily influential players out there IMO.


----------



## JazzyT

I'm at work, so I like to listen to stuff that doesn't distract me. 

It blows my mind that this music is 900 years old.


----------



## leftysg

This is a cool collaboration, and the 40th anniversary of the FTK album upcoming. Looking forward to Big Wrecks cover of closer to the heart..

[video]


----------



## Robert1950

Various cuts from Star Wars by John Williams


----------



## Robert1950

This is one of the reasons why I consider Jake Cinninger one of my five favourite living guitarists


----------



## StratCat

Molly Tuttle, what a fantastic player.

Check out the slow motion video at 2:53


----------



## zontar

He Never Said a Mumblin' Word--Josh White


----------



## leftysg

I need to spend more time investigating Frank Zappa...I'm familiar with Overnight Sensation and Apostrophe but more exploration of his catalogue is required. This one just thrilled me.

[video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Winter Sun--Glenn Kaiser Band
I'm listening to the studio version, but here's a video of a live version with a guitar story...


----------



## dcole

Just learned this one yesterday morning:


----------



## Scottone

leftysg said:


> This is a cool collaboration, and the 40th anniversary of the FTK album upcoming. Looking forward to Big Wrecks cover of closer to the heart..
> 
> [video]


Bubbles gets around


----------



## Ti-Ron

Lunar Funeral is a band from Russia that mixes Wester Spaghetti and Surf music.
Seriously, if you like fuzz and reverb, this is for you!


----------



## SWLABR

StratCat said:


> Molly Tuttle, what a fantastic player.
> 
> Check out the slow motion video at 2:53


I like this a lot. Never heard of her. Thanks for sharing.

I like the strategic placement of the _Black Sabbath: Black Sabbath_ LP in the background!


----------



## SWLABR

leftysg said:


> This is a cool collaboration, and the 40th anniversary of the FTK album upcoming. Looking forward to Big Wrecks cover of closer to the heart..
> 
> [video]





Scottone said:


> Bubbles gets around


You really have to hand it to Mike Smith (Bubbles)! He can only wear those glasses for short bursts during taping. The scrip is (obviously) way too strong, so he takes them off every chance he gets. To keep them on that long, and to play guitar is a feat!

If I remember correctly, they did _Closer_ as a contribution to (I think) 911 tribute concert.


----------



## StratCat

leftysg said:


> I need to spend more time investigating Frank Zappa...I'm familiar with Overnight Sensation and Apostrophe but more exploration of his catalogue is required. This one just thrilled me.


So my buddy says to me, “i’ve got an extra ticket to Zappa Plays Zappa because my wife doesn’t want to go. Are you interested?” If you ever have a chance to see Dweezil play Zappa Plays Zappa - see it. AWESOME show (Toronto 2013) A fantastic tribute to the musical genius.

Recommended album: Roxy & Elsewhere - Live album by Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention


----------



## Accept2

Should there be a course you must pass to comment on youtube? We are all the same tribe, it the pt of the song.....


----------



## zontar

Well Well Well -- Bessie Griffin
(one version of the song that Zeppelin covered under another name for it--In My Time of Dying)


----------



## Lola

The crunch of potatoe chips.

Ms. Vickie's Sweet Chili to be exact. 

Awesome chips.


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> The crunch of potatoe chips.
> 
> Ms. Vickie's Sweet Chili to be exact.
> 
> Awesome chips.


I too like the sweet heat, Mrs. lefty is a big fan of the lime and black pepper.


----------



## Lola

leftysg said:


> I too like the sweet heat, Mrs. lefty is a big fan of the lime and black pepper.


I like any of Ms. vickies. The salt and vinegar is a bit intense at times.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## LanceT

Some lost eighties greatness.


----------



## SWLABR

Love, love love the (English) Beat! Was playing this one the other day on vinyl, I guess the bass was a little high, cause the missus was upstairs and thought the floor was going to give out during the opening!


----------



## shoretyus

lil' sweet R&B


----------



## GuitarsCanada




----------



## Lola

I just found this documentary on YT. 

It's the story of ACDC's inception right up until almost now. 

Great rockumentary.


----------



## Scottone

SWLABR said:


> Love, love love the (English) Beat! Was playing this one the other day on vinyl, I guess the bass was a little high, cause the missus was upstairs and thought the floor was going to give out during the opening!


Great band.....have done Save it for Later in a couple of bands


----------



## SWLABR

Scottone said:


> Great band.....have done Save it for Later in a couple of bands


We did Mirror in the Bathroom in an old band of mine. A lot of the crowd didn't know it, but the ones that did lost their minds!!


----------



## marcos

The Mary Tyler Moore show !!!!


----------



## Robert1950

moe


----------



## John Fisher

The Forgotten great Pink Floyd CD the Final Cut


----------



## zontar

Caprice 24 _John Williams
(The Australian guitarist, not the film score guy)


----------



## SWLABR

Never heard Leon Bridges, but I did a gig a while back, and this was played between my sets. Now I'm hooked.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Dorian2

This is cool.






As is this. Batio can still shred.






Ahh, throw in a little of this as well.


----------



## Lola

Batio is and was an amazing shredder.


----------



## AlBDarned

Here's a real pretty one (warning, acoustic content!):


----------



## Lola

Angus and Malcolm are the quintessential *rock machine. <3 them. 






*


----------



## Terrence




----------



## zontar

Baby Please Don't Go--Alvin Lee (Live)


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Baby Please Don't Go--Alvin Lee (Live)


I can't find a link. Do you have one?


----------



## Lola

Lola said:


> I can't find a link. Do you have one?


I always really liked Ten Years after because of the high energy of this music. 

If this doesn't get you going, nothing will.


----------



## leftysg

I saw Rant Maggie Rant for the first time last night. I will see them again. Great musicianship and it felt good supporting a somewhat local group and a genre that I will spend more time enjoying.

[video]


----------



## LanceT

Classic Elvis


----------



## JazzyT

LanceT said:


> Classic Elvis


As much as I liked the song, I thought EC was singing "watch those photographs, he's so understanding".


----------



## Zifnab

Rocket Man by Red Elvises. They are a good listen. Kind of a swing/beach feel to them.


----------



## Lola

I absolutely *love *this song. It's just makes you want to get up and get your groove on. I want to play this with our band. I would have so much fun with this.

Great music to get those shitty chores done.


----------



## greco

@Lola* Sing it* (as in "Play that funky music, white boy")

"Do those shitty chores now,white girl"


----------



## cbg1

shoretyus said:


> lil' sweet R&B


i've had this one on repeat for a while now.....


----------



## mhammer

Listening to a recent concert in Adelaide, AU by The Aristocrats. One tune that stuck out for me is this one. Has a lot of Zappa in it, to my ears. Reminds me of Zoot Allures. Drummer plays a short keyboard segment on his iPhone near the end.


----------



## Alex

I recently discovered this song by ELP. wow.


----------



## mario

Just finished doing all the Xmas lights. Nice glass of bourbon and in a Prog mood. Genesis-"Watcher Of The Skies".


----------



## leftysg

mario said:


> Just finished doing all the Xmas lights. Nice glass of bourbon and in a Prog mood. Genesis-"Watcher Of The Skies".


It will never happen but wouldn't a reunion tour with all the key players be fabulous.

[video]


----------



## mario

leftysg said:


> It will never happen but wouldn't a reunion tour with all the key players be fabulous.



Apparently there a bit of a chance.

Steve Hackett plotting Genesis reunion


----------



## leftysg

mario said:


> Apparently there a bit of a chance.
> 
> Steve Hackett plotting Genesis reunion


I wouldn't complain if I had to listen to the band alternating lead vocalists with every song! Let's call it the "Sharing the Mike Reunion Tour". I don't think Rutherford would be upset.


----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I can't find a link. Do you have one?


I can't find one eitehr--it was based on the original blues version,and on the Album-Live at the Academy of Music, New York, 1975

And right now I am listening to a live version of I'm Going Home--by Alvin Lee--post Woodstock--not as incendiary, but cool...


----------



## Pjfan12

right now? Chicago's 25 or 6 to 4, by the peanuts gang... lol... they reallyget rocking 1 minute into the video


----------



## Lola

Dying of heat. Woke up in a puddle of sweat.

I am sitting in the porch in my pj's 
. Some moron in my family cranked the thermostat to 80


----------



## Guest

Currently listening to the set list on loop that we're rehearsing this afternoon.


----------



## Alex

mario said:


> Apparently there a bit of a chance.
> 
> Steve Hackett plotting Genesis reunion


I'm going to see Steve Hackett in February performing Genesis Revisited. Genesis Revisited II is in my top favorite albums.

The Midnight Special clip reminds me of this other clip that blew me away - some finger tapping done by Steve Hackett (remember it is 1973) but also Peter Gabriel's performance as the old man (starts at 4:30) combined with the bombastic ending of The Musical Box still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## shoretyus

cbg1 said:


> i've had this one on repeat for a while now.....


ya me too


----------



## jb welder

Mi Lugar Favorito at 15m40s. S42 Ep6: Natalia Lafourcade / Grupo Fantasma | Austin City Limits
Sometimes I like not understanding the lyrics.


----------



## zontar

A Mighty Fortress is Our God--Grand Rapids Chamber Choir


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Robert1950

Got an hour and 45? moe live at Red Rock 2016


----------



## leftysg

Just investigating Seagulls Merlin and found this. Simple and beautiful.

[video]


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Steadfastly

This is one of my favourite songs but have never seen this version before. Mr. Walsh is one of my favourite players.


----------



## zontar

Slide Thing SRV (Live)


----------



## Lola

This girl, Luna, is so talented. She performed for the first time in Germany! I have been following her for about a year. She's incredible.


----------



## Dorian2

Slightly newer (in context) yet under appreciated Yes. Circa 1994


----------



## zontar

It's the Little Things--Alice Cooper


----------



## Steadfastly

Lola said:


> This girl, Luna, is so talented. She performed for the first time in Germany! I have been following her for about a year. She's incredible.


She is very talented on that instrument. And I have a problem with 6 strings! There is too much twang in that dang thang for me, though.


----------



## Dorian2

Been on a bit of a Blues trip lately, so I happened across this. As a bit of a Janice fan....note on the right hand technique!


----------



## Dorian2

Hey, I'm only human. Looks like a wicked show. Watching it right now. Bored and can't sleep FFS. Any other old, grizzled rockers watching Katy Perry? Huh?


----------



## Dorian2

Bruce is my hero.


----------



## Dorian2

Till now


----------



## Lola

Their solos are not complex at all but sound tasty if ya know what I mean. 

I still love ZZ especially the "Daryl house ones"


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Bruce is my hero.


Man, you have been busy in the wee hours! I too love Maiden and Dickinson. Rob Halford is another singer that I can get right into.\m/


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Till now


She's talented but so boring. Sorry just my 0.02 cents worth! Shredding to me is EVH.


----------



## Lola

I am in a funky mood after learning Play that funky music white boy.

This is such a good song. The only trouble is I don't have the energy to get up an move and groove right now. A nice hot coffee is in order.


----------



## VanillaTrice

I've been listening to a lot of Royal Blood and Death From Above 1979 lately. It's really making me re-evaluate how many member a band needs, and how many instruments. I'm still coming to terms with how full the sound is of both of these bands with just bass and drums (Granted there is some ABY wizardry going on with a couple different rigs).


----------



## John Fisher

Figured I would stick this on the learn as much as I can list since a lot is way above my talent level, but the song is so good....


----------



## Dorian2

Looking forward to these guys in April at the Jubilee in Edmonton.


----------



## StratCat

Imelda May


----------



## zontar

Psalm 96 Willem Hendrik Zwart


----------



## Mooh

VOCES8 :: Home


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Looking forward to these guys in April at the Jubilee in Edmonton.


I have followed Night wish for a long time. Love them although the female singer before this was better! I think her name was Tarsha. She was so amazing.


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> I have followed Night wish for a long time. Love them although the female singer before this was better! I think her name was Tarsha. She was so amazing.


I guess a lot of people like her better, including my daughter. I'm a pretty big Floor fan though, due to her part in a Lucassen production and other roles. Her sister Irene is pretty killer as well.






Bruce (Dickinson) did this one on the album, but Russ Allen is friggin awesome as well, possibly better.






This DVD was my first introduction to Floor and Irene J. They're pretty special IMO.

And since I'm now listening to the whole damn thing....


----------



## steve nb

The incomparable, and Canadian at that, Steve Hill!


----------



## Dorian2

Some good somewhat older Prog


----------



## davetcan

Awesome!


----------



## AlBDarned




----------



## shoretyus

The first album of the cult zambian garage/psych rock band


----------



## Accept2




----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## greco

Communism didn't stop this fellow from playing great Blues...


----------



## Dorian2

greco said:


> Communism didn't stop this fellow from playing great Blues...


Wish I saw this last year when I was teaching a little 11 year old Polish girl. Her and her parents would have dug this indeed...if they hadn't heard it already that is. The Father was a guitar player as well, so you never know.


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> Wish I saw this last year when I was teaching a little 11 year old Polish girl. Her and her parents would have dug this indeed...if they hadn't heard it already that is. The Father was a guitar player as well, so you never know.


I really wanted to see him live when I visited Poland (my wife is Polish). Unfortunately, he passed away.

I have 3 of his CD's and like to try and sort out some of his licks.
If only I could manage to find a way to get some of his tone(s).


----------



## jb welder

Looks like it's going to go right down to the wire. Maybe an angel from Montgomery...


----------



## butterknucket

Never been a fan of his humour or lyrics, but I'm trying to give his instrumental music a fair listen.


----------



## Dorian2

A little ditty from Angela Gossow and friends!






Anyone into this stuff and has a chance to check them out live should do so.


----------



## zontar

Not the original, but my favorite version of the song--
The Train Kept a Rollin'--The Yardbirds


----------



## leftysg

In honour of the first mistle thrush sighting ever in North America earlier this week, the first covering snowfall here this year, and Ian Anderson's 50th tour next year.

[video]


----------



## jbealsmusic

Dorian2 said:


> A little ditty from Angela Gossow and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone into this stuff and has a chance to check them out live should do so.


Actually, Angela left a while back (on good terms). The new singer is Canadian gal, Alissa White-Gluz. She used to be in Agonist (Canadian metal band with mix of screaming/singing). I remember her from when she tried out for Canadian Idol WAYY back. Saw her in Agonist and thought, boy she looks familiar.

It's cool to see how far people make it when they just keep grinding away.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Robert1950

Robert Cray and a bunch of younglings,...............at least they were 28 years ago.


----------



## leftysg

Felt like something heavier tonight than the seasonal offerings so some Dio and Richie on the Silver Mountain but this jam has some more tasty pieces to it. 

[video]


----------



## zontar

Lame Claim to Fame--Weird Al


----------



## leftysg

zontar said:


> Lame Claim to Fame--Weird Al


Well if Al was looking for ideas for a sequel we could open up a thread and members could post their best legit claims for inspiration!


----------



## Dorian2

I was about 9 or 10 when I became a Rush fan listening to A Farewell to Kings on my uncles 8 track in his truck. Favorite band of all time bare none.


----------



## StratCat

High time I posted something from the other side of my listening spectrum. I’ve been a fan of Joe Satriani since seeing him in Winnipeg during the Flying in a Blue Dream tour. Most recently saw him with my 2 teenage sons in Toronto last year; Surfing to Shockwave.

So without further ado, your “Lifestyle”....is killing me!


----------



## Dorian2

StratCat said:


> High time I posted something from the other side of my listening spectrum. I’ve been a fan of Joe Satriani since seeing him in Winnipeg during the Flying in a Blue Dream tour. Most recently saw him with my 2 teenage sons in Toronto last year; Surfing to Shockwave.
> 
> So without further ado, your “Lifestyle”....is killing me!


Another long time fan here. He was with special guest Malmsteen on that Flying... tour here in Edmonton. Great show.


----------



## zontar

Love in Vain Keb Mo


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## vokey design




----------



## jb welder

Someone in the comments said (sic) 'does billie not age or something' ? Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## zontar

The Arrow Song--Max Simmons


----------



## Lola

God damned EDM at 9:54 am. Hubby is bopping in the living room having a party. I can feel the bass in the bedroom.


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Swervin55

just sent to me by a good friend....


----------



## mhammer

A couple of "behind the scenes" videos on the making of the Beach Boys' song "God Only Knows". The melody and chord changes in this are simply heavenly. The kind of stuff that sends shivers up the spine. So far ahead of everything in its time.


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> Robert Cray and a bunch of younglings,...............at least they were 28 years ago.


That was SUCH a great show...in both incarnations, as "Sunday Night" and as "Night Music". We used to stay up late to watch it regularly, even though the next day was a school day. I think it came on around 11:30PM.


----------



## Lola

This is one of the coolest videos on YouTube!





Pure joy and happiness! I can't stop grinning like an idiot when I listen to this. This will be my sixth time in the last hour!


----------



## zontar

Good News--Staple Singers


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> This is one of the coolest videos on YouTube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure joy and happiness! I can't stop grinning like an idiot when I listen to this. This will be my sixth time in the last hour!


Awesome...I love how she got the last "word" in!


----------



## Lola

Perfect song for a day like this.


----------



## Zifnab

I really like these guys, I listen to them all the time.


----------



## cbg1

Swervin55 said:


> just sent to me by a good friend....


gotta love friends with good ears.....thanks for sharing


----------



## John Fisher

It is a full Clash day as a tribute to Joe. 15 years ago today


----------



## zontar

Let the Redeemed Say So - Rev John Wilkins--kind of a Pop Staples type vibe to it


----------



## leftysg

The title in homage to any last minute shopping...

[video]


----------



## luker0

cbg1 said:


> gotta love friends with good ears.....thanks for sharing


That whole album has been in heavy rotation here for about a week. Specially love "Montreal".

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

I really have no clue why certain female voices just grab me, but I've always liked this one amongst other "not typical of my particular genre (s) of music". Maybe I'm genre-less

She has a cool vibe to her. Band is super solid as well. That's Jody Linscott on percussion, who is in class of her own.


----------



## Steadfastly

It's Saturday night. What do you think I'm listening to? Hockey Night in Canada, of course.


----------



## zontar

Psalm 122 - Michael Bloss--old style stuff...


----------



## davetcan

Found this over on TGP and then realized it was Billy Squier playing lead. No chance in hell I would have recognized him


----------



## davetcan




----------



## cbg1




----------



## leftysg

Winter storm music.

[video]


----------



## Steadfastly

Just watching this stuff gets me pumped. Going through that narrow couloir is crazy.


----------



## Lola

This is one if my absolutely favorite covers of Hey Joe. This guy is just amazing. He plays every instrument in the band. 

This is just a nasty cover. Love it.


----------



## BSTheTech




----------



## zontar

Theme to the TV show--The Prisoner...


----------



## Dorian2

Let's get heavier.


----------



## zurn

This!


----------



## Dorian2

Since Google said it's Marlene Dietrich's 116th B-Day......


----------



## zontar

Blacktop--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## davetcan

Whitesnake when they were still great. Pre hair band with Bernie Marsden on guitar.


----------



## John Fisher

Nice i had forgotten that was with Ian Paice and Jon Lord


----------



## John Fisher

Another great little AOR Supergroup that got ignored...JLT (Rainbow Deep Purple), Bob Daisley (earlier Rainbow, Ozzy, Gary Moore), Jeff Watson (Night Ranger), Aynsley Dunbar( Zappa, Whitesnake,Journey.






Mothers Army( 3 cds)


----------



## davetcan

Interesting, that's a band that completely slipped under my radar. I see Carmine Appice was the original drummer. I've been a fan of Dunbar since the mid 60's, particularly like his "Retaliation" period. John Moorshead was a great guitar player.






And then there is this jewel with Stewart, Green and Bruce.


----------



## jb welder

Very surprised to see Depeche Mode at #6 of the top 20 tours for 2017. I'd forgotten about them, but it seems they're still freakin' huge.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


> Whitesnake when they were still great. Pre hair band with Bernie Marsden on guitar.


I'm reading Bernie's bio. Quite interesting.


----------



## Alex

Sketches in the sun - Steve Howe


----------



## zontar

Thelonius Beck---Gov't Mule


----------



## StratCat

Winter Acoustic playlist on Spotify. 83 songs from many artists I have never heard of. Very good listening for a cold winter night and a nice glass of whiskey...or two.


----------



## zontar

Pookie's Skuffle Randy Bachman




Post Guess Who, pre Brave Belt


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo

Humidifier running and a ringin in a ears.


----------



## zontar

Heartbreaker (At the end of Lonely Street) Dread Zeppelin


----------



## Dorian2

One I haven't watched in quite a while. It's a nice little treat every 5 or so years.


----------



## zontar

Nobody's Fault But Mine--Nina Simone


----------



## SWLABR

Anything by Metric!

Specifically:


----------



## greco




----------



## Scottone

SWLABR said:


> Anything by Metric!
> 
> Specifically:


I have to admit that I have a bit of a crush on Emily


----------



## zontar

Even the Saved -- Selwyn Birchwood


----------



## leftysg

This is one of those songs that I can listen to over and over. Weren't these guys what rock was all about, particularly in their early days.

[video]


----------



## bolero

Jeff Healey's Jazz show on Jazz FM 91.1


----------



## zontar

Rockin a Chromatic--Carey bell (Harmonica instrumental)


----------



## leftysg

I always felt I underrated this tune in the Tull anthology. It's such a complex number...I can hear elements of a Passion Play and Aqualung in there. Great musicianship and obviously showmanship. I wish Martin Barre would be included in the 50th anniversary go round.
Oh and "codpiece"...there's a good one for Words with Friends!
[video]


----------



## zontar

Nobody Knows The Trouble I've Seen--Dixie Hummingbirds


----------



## LanceT

No video link but Bruce Cockburn, Bone On Bone sounding for all the world like Captain Beefheart occasionally, which is a good thing IMO.
Always loved Cockburn's guitar work, hugely underrated.


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## greco




----------



## Wardo

leftysg said:


> I always felt I underrated this tune in the Tull anthology. It's such a complex number...I can hear elements of a Passion Play and Aqualung in there. Great musicianship and obviously showmanship. I wish Martin Barre would be included in the 50th anniversary go round.
> Oh and "codpiece"...there's a good one for Words with Friends!
> [video]


Sounds pretty close to the album version.


----------



## zontar

Smoke on the Water Mr Big


----------



## John Fisher

Very nice. Great to see them all off play their stuff. I did not know that Billy Sheehan could sing


----------



## jb welder

Wonder who this guy likes listening to?


----------



## zurn

This


----------



## greco

@zurn Is that a Barcelos Rooster? 

Ours was not so lucky...it fell and smashed into a million pieces! ....OOOPS!


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zurn

greco said:


> @zurn Is that a Barcelos Rooster?
> 
> Ours was not so lucky...it fell and smashed into a million pieces! ....OOOPS!


Don't know, my mother in law gave it to me as a house warming gift. Supposed to be bring good luck. It says made in Portugal on it.


----------



## greco

@zurn...quite a story. 


*Rooster of Barcelos*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Rooster of Barcelos
The *Rooster of Barcelos* (Portuguese, "_Galo de Barcelos_") is one of the most common emblems of Portugal.

*Legend[edit]*

The Rooster's of Barcelos are sell as common souvenirs from Portugal.
The *legend of the Rooster of Barcelos*[1] tells the story of a dead rooster's miraculous intervention in proving the innocence of a man who had been falsely accused and sentenced to death. The story is associated with the 17th-century calvary that is part of the collection of the Archeological Museum located in Paço dos Condes, a gothic-style palace in Barcelos, a city in the Braga District of northwest Portugal.

According to the legend, silver had been stolen from a landowner in Barcelos, and the inhabitants of that city were looking for the criminal who had committed the crime. One day, a man from neighboring Galicia turned up and became suspect, despite his pleas of innocence. The Galician swore that he was merely passing through Barcelos on a Pilgrimageto Santiago de Compostela to complete a promise.

Nevertheless, the authorities arrested the Galician and condemned him to hang. The man asked them to take him in front of the judge who had condemned him. The authorities honored his request and took him to the house of the magistrate, who was holding a banquet with some friends. Affirming his innocence, the Galician pointed to a roasted cock on top of the banquet table and exclaimed, "_It is as certain that I am innocent as it is certain that this rooster will crow when they hang me._" The judge pushed aside his plate because he decided to not eat the rooster. But still, the judge ignored the Galician's appeal.

However, while the pilgrim was being hanged, the roasted rooster stood up on the table and crowed as the Galician predicted. Understanding his error, the judge ran to the gallows, only to discover that the Galician had been saved from hanging thanks to a poorly made knot in the rope. The man was immediately freed and sent off in peace.

Some years later, the Galician returned to Barcelos to sculpt the _Calvary (or Crucifix) to the Lord of the Rooster_ (Portuguese, "_Cruzeiro do Senhor do Galo_") in praise to the Virgin Mary and to Saint James. The monument is located in the Archaeological Museum of Barcelos.

*Variations[edit]*
In all cases, the *legend of the Rooster of Barcelos* revolves around a dead rooster that crows to prove an accused man's innocence. However, there are variations to the story. The following are some of the variations:


The pilgrim is a guest whom the landowner invited to his banquet, where the silver is stolen.
The pilgrim stays at a local inn, and it is the greedy owner of the inn who falsely accuses the pilgrim of the crime.[2]
There are two pilgrims, a father and his son. The son is accused, and the father pleads his innocence by calling on the rooster to crow.[3]
The rooster crows as soon as the accused man declares it will, so the man is never taken to the gallows.
The accused is not identified as being from Galicia.


----------



## zontar

I'm So Happy When You're Near--the Shaggs


----------



## davetcan

butterknucket said:


>


Jesus, I remember watching that


----------



## Bubb

davetcan said:


> Jesus, I remember watching that


Lol! Me too !
Used to check out Nightmusic regularly

Good old TVO


----------



## Dorian2

From the album my Parents turned me on to when I was around 7 or 8 years old . I played it endlessly. The cover art has been ingrained in my brain permanently....haha.










1. Robin Seymour Theme - The Four Lads
2. Roll Over Beethoven - Chuck Berry
3. Eddie My Love - The Teen Queens
4. Ooby Dooby - Roy Orbison
5. Tonite Tonite - The Mello Kings
6. The Great Pretender - The Platters
7. Tutti Frutti - Little Richard
8. Stranded In The Jungle - The Cadets
9. Oh What A Night - The Dells
10. In The Still Of The Night - The Five Satins
11. Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## cheezyridr

crank your speakers


----------



## Dorian2

That's some sweet Biker music there Cheesy!


----------



## geetaruke




----------



## LanceT

The Dick Wagner & Steve Hunter show.


----------



## jb welder

And a double like on that intro. One of the all time classics.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## John Fisher

Come Taste The Band was such a forgotten album. Maybe not a full Deep Purple Album because it was with with Tommy Bolin but still amazing. Great lineup, and the Voice of Rock keeps getting better as he ages. The new Black Communion Cd shows Glenn Hughes still rocks. This rocks live ....


----------



## John Fisher

It will definitely be a Motorhead day sadly...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

John Fisher said:


> It will definitely be a Motorhead day sadly...


Indeed.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## shoretyus

Love Stills. Manasas is a fave of mine ...Guess its a Steven night


----------



## vadsy

gotta order a new poncho


----------



## Dorian2

Heh. Just thought I'd check to see what Lee Aaron was up to lately. Damn she lookin fine and sounding good.


----------



## Hamstrung

This is awesomeness! Incredible vocals and check the slide work at the end.


----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm listening to the new Earthless song!
If you like Hendrix and psych, dive in!


----------



## Alex

The ***** Problem - Ahmnot Madatcha

Just discovered this band - killer hooks and harmonies. Blown away by this album from '99. If you like jangly pop mixed in with a bunch of other stuff, check this out.


----------



## Dorian2

I remember when I saw this on the tube on ACL. Loved that show.


----------



## Dorian2

Ti-Ron said:


> I'm listening to the new Earthless song!
> If you like Hendrix and psych, dive in!


I'm getting a strong Deep Purple vibe from this one. Great sounding tune.


----------



## John Fisher

Get you Uli out!!!!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## axefiend




----------



## jb welder

Dorian2 said:


> I remember when I saw this on the tube on ACL. Loved that show.


They already took that one down. 
I remember watching that and Riviera Paradise was a real standout for me. So here's that one:


----------



## Dorian2

jb welder said:


> They already took that one down.
> I remember watching that and Riviera Paradise was a real standout for me. So here's that one:


Damn. I must've just lucked into it. That kinda sucks. Thanks for the Riviera Paradise one.


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> I'm getting a strong Deep Purple vibe from this one. Great sounding tune.


 Kind of Sabbathy too.


----------



## sulphur

A sister act, very good stuff...


----------



## geetaruke




----------



## Dorian2

sulphur said:


> A sister act, very good stuff...


I'm a pretty big fan of Larkin Poe thanks to whoever posted the first video I saw of them a while ago here. I'm going to buy their latest album Peach (they're from Georgia BTW) just for the support. Great new refreshing band and sound to them.


----------



## Dorian2

A tune Maiden wrote during the Blaze Bailey years. Bruce and the band is magnificent as is the crowd in Rio. You gotta CRANK this one


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> I'm a pretty big fan of Larkin Poe thanks to whoever posted the first video I saw of them a while ago here. I'm going to buy their latest album Peach (they're from Georgia BTW) just for the support. Great new refreshing band and sound to them.


You are most welcome!


----------



## zontar

Sleeping on the Sidewalk Queen


----------



## Dorian2

My favorite song of all time.


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> My favorite song of all time.


You may have seen this already but I love this Ace story from the Kiss/Rush tour days. On the NYC tour buses there is a running narrative on attractions you are driving by. You listen through headphones and once the spoken info snippet is done, they play well known tunes related to the city. I never heard that one but it should definitely be added!

[video]


----------



## jb welder

Dorian2 said:


> My favorite song of all time.


I never would have thought I'd ever hear someone say that about that song. I'm not knocking it, just took me by surprise. I never knew it was a cover either. I do like the Frehley version better.


----------



## Dorian2

jb welder said:


> I never would have thought I'd ever hear someone say that about that song. I'm not knocking it, just took me by surprise. I never knew it was a cover either. I do like the Frehley version better.


I seriously have no idea why this is my favorite tune. I was 10 or 11 when I got that album (I was a huge KISS fan). Just spoke to me then and has always lingered in my subconscious. I have to make a slight correction as being my favorite song of all time. It's tied for #1 with this one, which I first heard on the radio when we were driving across the country when my folks got posted back to Canada from Germany (Army brat here) I was 6 at the time I heard this one:






These tunes are how real Metal Heads are born haha


----------



## Dorian2

Only Crue album I've listened to in it's entirety. Classic!!


----------



## axefiend




----------



## cbg1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10215350718700330


----------



## cboutilier

Cleaning the apartment today, to the soundtrack of The Tragically Hip's Yer Favourites


----------



## vadsy

my friday jam..


----------



## Dorian2

My Friday jam


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## John Fisher

that was a good Lizzy cover, ill have to look that guy up.. edited cause i did not know any members were on it LOL nice.


----------



## axefiend

John Fisher said:


> that was a good Lizzy cover, ill have to look that guy up.. edited cause i did not know any members were on it LOL nice.


Cheers! Yeah, Joe's awesome.

Here's a little slab of Bill Ward's solo work John, if you're curious:


----------



## bolero

got this on vinyl, it's great


----------



## cboutilier

I just finished my first two play throughs of Chris Stapleton's newest album From A Room: Volume 2. 

Great songwriting to be found here, as expected. Guitar playing is a mix of Reverb drenched blues, rich acoustic sounds, bias vary tremolo, and Waylon-esque phaser sounds.


----------



## SWLABR

Just absolutely love this tune. It ain't perfect, but it's perfectly delivered.


----------



## leftysg

Listening to some blues...great tune to try and learn.

[video]


----------



## mhammer

A recent show (Jan. 19) with John Hiatt reunited with his old backing band The Goners, featuring slide master Sonny Landreth.


----------



## axefiend

One of my favourite Sabbath tunes:






For those who don't know, It was recorded at Sounds Interchange in Toronto back in the winter of '78.


----------



## Dorian2

Tim Pierce mentioned this in this video he uploaded today. I happen to play Jolene so it's really super cool to me.







Here's the track he refers to:







That says a lot about how talented and the type of Musicianship Dolly has. She's one of the few Country artists that I'm a really big fan of. Pretty sure she has Perfect pitch.


----------



## Dorian2

I'm gonna pick up Pete's new album and the last one. Gotta support our Canucks. Plus he's friggin awesome.


----------



## StratCat

Jonathon Wilson

If you saw Roger Water's Us + Them concert last year, Jonathon was the other guitarist who was signing the Gilmour parts. He's a fantastic artist in his own right which this video clearly shows. Be sure to check him out on Spotify as well.

He's playing in Toronto on March 5th. Tickets are $20.


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> .... he's friggin awesome.


Pete Thorn is AMAZING!!


----------



## zontar

Lazy--Deep Purple (Live)
From Live in Denmark '72

(Not listening to it via YouTube--but it's this version here


----------



## Lincoln




----------



## Dorian2

Played Desolation Blvd till the tape broke back in the day (mid 80's)....yeah, I grew up a big 70's music fan


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## greco




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Confessin' the Blues--BB King


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## SWLABR

Never heard this till today. I don't know anything about Van William, or First Aid Kit. Just thought this was catchy.


----------



## cbg1

Dorian2 said:


> Tim Pierce mentioned this in this video he uploaded today. I happen to play Jolene so it's really super cool to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the track he refers to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That says a lot about how talented and the type of Musicianship Dolly has. She's one of the few Country artists that I'm a really big fan of. Pretty sure she has Perfect pitch.


i have been listening to the 33 rpm version for a year or so but tim and sophia are new to me..... thanks


----------



## cbg1

SWLABR said:


> Never heard this till today. I don't know anything about Van William, or First Aid Kit. Just thought this was catchy.


first aid kit are a great duo


----------



## zontar

James Bond Theme--John Barry


----------



## Lincoln




----------



## SWLABR

cbg1 said:


> first aid kit are a great duo


I posted that around 11:00 last night, I was up past midnight watching F.A.K. on You-Tube. They do a lot of pretty cool covers. I like what I've heard. But I am a sucker for beautiful (tonal) female harmonies.


----------



## mhammer

This past Thursday's WTF podcast with Marc Maron interviewed producer/bassist Don Was. Very interesting interview, covering a gamut of topics, like the Stones, Dylan, Iggy Pop, Was/Not Was, Ozzy, the Detroit scene of the 60's, the near universal impact of Feb. 9, 1964 on people of a given age, Blake Mills, the resurrection of Blue Note records, the art of mastering, and plenty more. Worth a listen. You can either stream or download the podcast.

Episode 884 - Don Was


----------



## Dorian2

cbg1 said:


> first aid kit are a great duo


Sounds Fresh. I like it.


----------



## Dorian2

SWLABR said:


> I posted that around 11:00 last night, I was up past midnight watching F.A.K. on You-Tube. They do a lot of pretty cool covers. I like what I've heard. But I am a sucker for beautiful (tonal) female harmonies.


Ditto. The huskier the better as well for myself anyways.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## shoretyus

This is quite an interesting find 70's Funk Rock..by a Nigeria garage band from the 70's ..I kid you not ..The Black Hippies


----------



## jb welder




----------



## pstratman

Killer old school rock band......


----------



## pstratman

They recorded their first 2 albums in the early 90's- recently got back together for a third album- and if you like straight ahead catchy trio rock- you will love this album.....







The singer tim Christensen has put out a few great solo albums as well...


----------



## cboutilier

Chris Stapleton and Sturgill Simpson on SNL this weekend. Six minutes worth of hard driving outlaw country music, three vintage Princetons, two lovely Teles, and a Jazzmaster in a pear tree.


----------



## pstratman




----------



## zontar

Symphony N 2 in Cm--(Tchaikovsky)--Leonard Bernstein


----------



## Dorian2

Warning. Fairly intense music ahead. First one is a taste, next one the full meal. You decide. I'd suggest both option A & B!! It's fairly brilliant for that matter. Probably not for everyone though.


----------



## Doug B

I just discovered Chris Buck of Buck and Evans. Fantastic fingers and pick funky rock/soul playing. Imagine if Mark Knopler got drunky and funky and loosened up-and then some. Check Chris Buck out on Youtube.


----------



## Robert1950

More Umphrey's McGee. I listen to them online more than any other band.


----------



## Morkolo

This one's back in my head again after watching the Martin Namm video.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Dorian2

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Always been a big fan of Frank Marino and Mahogany Rush.


----------



## cboutilier

Fleetwood Mac - Boston Blues

All this talk in the media of Stevie Nicks puts in the mood for some Peter Green. Oh Well


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Smoke on the Water--Dread Zeppelin...


----------



## Dorian2

pstratman said:


> They recorded their first 2 albums in the early 90's- recently got back together for a third album- and if you like straight ahead catchy trio rock- you will love this album.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The singer tim Christensen has put out a few great solo albums as well...


Don't know how these guys flew under my Radar. That's pretty killer.


----------



## zontar




----------



## cbg1




----------



## cboutilier

Been on a big Freddie King kick lately.


----------



## Alex

Field Music - In Context. A friend introduced me to this band and described them as a mix between XTC and Yes. Love it.


----------



## Dorian2

@cbg1 and @Morkolo is this how that works?






Haha...great tune.


----------



## vadsy

cool synth and vocal work


----------



## vadsy

love the choir and 12 string


----------



## vadsy

the heavier instrumental parts remind me of Tom Waits


----------



## vadsy

synth bass sorcery, Matt Bellamy is a monster


----------



## Dorian2

Listening to the album that turned me on to Swedish Death Metal and Opeth in particular. Liked these guys from note 1.


----------



## John Fisher

Nice to get back


----------



## Robert1950

Sheepdogs. First time I've given this Saskatoon band a good listen to.


----------



## Steadfastly

All the way back to 1993. There is some interesting commentary along with the music.


----------



## Wardo

This song gonna help y'all get yer lives straiten round ... lol


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## zontar

the Marketplace from the soundtrack to The Robe


----------



## John Fisher

Still one of the best albums from the 80s, Operation Mindcrime... great guitar tone in this song.....


----------



## Dorian2

Geoff Tate and the band is so awesome!


----------



## cboutilier

John Fisher said:


> Still one of the best albums from the 80s, Operation Mindcrime... great guitar tone in this song.....


My next door neighbor introduced me to them. He is a big fan.


----------



## zontar

Take Your Burden to the Lord & Leave it There--Blind Willie Johnson--so cool old gospel blues stuff


----------



## Ti-Ron

I am a big fan of the Boston Hardcore scene of the mid 2000's.
Here's Guns Up!


----------



## davetcan

We can thank @Diablo for this.


----------



## SaucyJack

My neice! 






I could listen to this girl sing all day long. Fantastic range and control. She'd bring a tear to a glass eye.


----------



## zontar

You Never Know--Jeff Beck


----------



## Dorian2

Never enough of this kinda stuff here..


----------



## mhammer

A new single from Sloan's upcoming album release. Holy crap, this is good. The very definition of power-op. Anthemic. May as well give them the Juno for next year right now.


----------



## Accept2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco




----------



## zontar

Supernaut--Brown Out (Brown Sabbath)


----------



## Kerry Brown

Found this on a friend's Facebook feed. Going to have to check out more of their stuff.


----------



## Dorian2

Kerry Brown said:


> Found this on a friend's Facebook feed. Going to have to check out more of their stuff.


You should hang around these threads more often. Quite a bit of Larkin Poe around here. I'm a fan.


----------



## Dorian2

Published today.


----------



## zontar

Space Party--the Spotnicks


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vokey design

One of my favorite albums, looking forward to tonight's show ..
anyone else going to one of the 20th anniversary shows?


----------



## Mooh

Often, very often.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Two Little Fishes & Five Loaves of Bread--Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## Dorian2

Morkolo said:


>


Master of the Epic Endings!


----------



## zontar

Slavonic March in Bb minor--Munich State Orchestra


----------



## 1SweetRide

The Wall. Went to see Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd tribute band last night). Was pretty good. It's inspired me to listen to this album again. Forgot how much work went into creating this. Waters was a genius.


----------



## Pjfan12

Rocksmith released a Lady Gaga pack last week... Yeah , I know, wtf right? I'm a 70's 80's 90's rock guy , but I can admit this was kinda fun to play... there I said it, take away my man card... and no, that's not me in the video, I have much uglier knee caps.... so if any of you have daughters into this , feel free to entertain them with this nonsense....lol


----------



## Gimper

My City Was Gone... The Pretenders. What a great tune. Excellent solo at 2:50...


----------



## John Fisher




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Some under appreciated Sabbath is what I'm listening to.


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Dorian2

I'm going on a bit of a 90's kick presently.


----------



## Dorian2

Some little ditty that my daughter and her High School buddies are into. I like.


----------



## zontar

Modern by Yoshida Brothers (Samisen music)


----------



## Dorian2

My 18 year old daughter is pretty good at finding stuff for me.


----------



## Robert1950

I am embarrassed to say that in 1971 I was really drunk at a bar in Whitby* and I performed this tune during a talent contest. Didn't win, but apparently a crowd favourite. ... I was told.






Originally done by David Peel and the Lower East Side. A counter culture favourite.

David Peel, Folk Singer and Counterculture Figure, Dead at 73

* Anyone old enough from Durham Region remember The Spruce??


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Pjfan12

pearl jam with Steve Cropper


----------



## Pjfan12

Band I hadn't heard of until the rocksmith community kept requesting it on cdlc... Ghost-Square Hammer


----------



## John Fisher

Because no day with Dio can be bad...... The king of rock n roll............


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## John Fisher

The Sons of Apollo is really good. Just a great cast of musicians. I remember back in 84/85 when JSS was coming up with Malmsteen, both unknowns back then
I figured out your listless guitar sound fix in the latest Wampler vid


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Tunnel of Love--Dire Straits


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Jin-Go-Lo-Ba Santana 1990 version


----------



## Mooh




----------



## leftysg

[video]




Highly recommended on Blues Rock review


----------



## Dorian2

Leather jacket and Orange stacks! F*** yeah. Not to mention the voice and interesting lead lines. And that hair!!! Great tune @leftysg


----------



## shoretyus

Playing drums in my living room to this ..


----------



## Dorian2

I like to dig in the vaults occasionally.


----------



## zontar

Symptom of the Universe--Rondellus (Medeival cover of Symptom of the Universe)

Would this count as Latin music?


----------



## LanceT

Solar powered lazer beam guitar.


----------



## Dorian2

Speaking of Solar Powered.


----------



## Pjfan12

Don't ask me why...but this guy...playing live .....lol Twitch


----------



## Dorian2

Pjfan12 said:


> Don't ask me why...but this guy...playing live .....lol Twitch


Ha. Just checked it out and recognized more than a few bands. Led me to post this...great newer band


----------



## Pjfan12

Dorian2 said:


> Ha. Just checked it out and recognized more than a few bands. Led me to post this...great newer band


interesting


----------



## vadsy




----------



## bolero

Pink Floyd, live in Colmar, France

1974


----------



## sulphur

I found these guys recently, a couple of highlights on this album for me are Covered in Chrome and Fur Eyes.


----------



## Lincoln

Tonight I was tripping back to 1978 with Be-Bop Deluxe - Drastic Plastic






Good old drug smokin music


----------



## zontar

Thunder High on the Mountain -- Joe Satriani (from his most recent album--What Happens Next)


----------



## zontar

the Sound of Electric Guitar--Eric Gales


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## John Fisher

A nice 9 part video run with the legendary Brian Robertson of Thin Lizzy fame....


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Xelebes

Jacqueline Taïeb - Bravo (1968)


----------



## Dorian2

Another one from SOA..love the vibe of this band.






And ran into this while watching the last one. I brought this album over to my buddies house when I was in grade 4 or 5 and all I got was WTF was that crap. Xanadu is possibly the most under appreciated Rush tune of all time...


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks to @Alex listening to Suppers Ready by Steve Hackett (ft. Mikael Akerfeldt on vocals)


----------



## Budda

practicing to our LP3 demos.

No, you can't hear them


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Lola

Making my day fabulous with you know who! Lol

This is my Saturday afternoon setlist.


























Enjoy


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## zontar

When I clicked on the thread--John the Revelator--Blind Willie Johnson
But before I started posting it was Tally's Tune by Randy Bachman (From his solo album between the Guess Who & Brave Belt...)


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## dmc69




----------



## zontar

Hordes of Locusts--Joe Satriani (Live version)


----------



## SaucyJack

A few of my buddies from back in the day. Not bad for a bunch of 16 year olds.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950

Joe Walsh on Colbert


----------



## CDWaterloo

SaucyJack said:


> A few of my buddies from back in the day. Not bad for a bunch of 16 year olds.


Do you know the name of the place? Blitz?


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks to the String skipping thread from @dolphinstreet and a post by @JBFairthorne , I'm listening to and considering very heavily, meaning I'm going to, learn this tune. It's one of those tunes that I never knew the title or artist but have listened to quite often over time.


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## SaucyJack

CDWaterloo said:


> Do you know the name of the place? Blitz?


I believe that video was taken at a bar somewhere in CBS or maybe downtown. It's been a long time. Blitz was one of many band names lol... 

Do you recognize the guitar player?


----------



## JBFairthorne

@Dorian2 the first step is learning the riff....the second (more difficult) step is learning the harmonies that are such a HUGE part of the vibe. LOVE the lyrics in that tune. Very cool solo too.


----------



## Dorian2

JBFairthorne said:


> @Dorian2 the first step is learning the riff....the second (more difficult) step is learning the harmonies that are such a HUGE part of the vibe. LOVE the lyrics in that tune. Very cool solo too.


I think in Harmony so it's pretty quick for myself. Just wish I could sing better.


----------



## vadsy

iffy riffy riffs


----------



## Accept2




----------



## CDWaterloo

SaucyJack said:


> I believe that video was taken at a bar somewhere in CBS or maybe downtown. It's been a long time. Blitz was one of many band names lol...
> 
> Do you recognize the guitar player?


It is very difficult to recognize the faces in the video because of the low quality of the record. Who is he?

Cd


----------



## John Fisher

Back to my youth


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks to the String skipping thread from @dolphinstreet and a post by @JBFairthorne , I'm listening to and considering very heavily, meaning I'm going to, learn this tune. It's one of those tunes that I never knew the title or artist but have listened to quite often over time.


This is a great song! This song got big play time back in the day. Many a great parties were had while listening to this tune. I totally forgot about this song. I need to learn this song. Going to check for a lesson on YouTube.


----------



## SaucyJack

CDWaterloo said:


> It is very difficult to recognize the faces in the video because of the low quality of the record. Who is he?
> 
> Cd


That would be Ronnie Power from the Irish Descendants at 16 years odl. Just a smokin' guitar player!


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> This is a great song! This song got big play time back in the day. Many a great parties were had while listening to this tune. I totally forgot about this song. I need to learn this song. Going to check for a lesson on YouTube.


I liked that you posted that, but just don't play it as sloppy as that guy...


----------



## Dorian2

Some Dimmu right now. New stuff! They were fantastic live! Must have been for Abrahadabra...their last release....8 years ago. (yes I had to Google that). 

How many times can you say "Tritone" really fast.


----------



## zontar

SaucyJack said:


> A few of my buddies from back in the day. Not bad for a bunch of 16 year olds.


So the V is a Vantage? The bass a Morite? or a Mosrite copy?
Couldn't see them clearly enough--but that's what they looked like to me.


----------



## zontar

Toys in the Attic Vitamin String Quartet


----------



## SaucyJack

zontar said:


> So the V is a Vantage? The bass a Morite? or a Mosrite copy?
> Couldn't see them clearly enough--but that's what they looked like to me.


Yes a Vantage V. I had a red one at the same time. I do believe that's a Mosrite if memory serves me right. It was many moons ago!


----------



## Steadfastly

I came across this the other day. The lady has alzheimer's but can still play and sing along with her son. I hope she can continue for awhile yet.


----------



## Wardo

Government Mule


----------



## brucew

Came across this young gentleman today. Picked up some nice riffs from his version of kind hearted woman.


----------



## Hamstrung

Some friends of mine have a great 12-15 piece band that just put out their second full length album. The band is called LoFi Mind. 
Here's the album on Spotify. 
Give a listen...


----------



## Dorian2

Sounds tasty from the little bit I heard.


----------



## Dorian2

Caught an interview with Julian Lennon so I had to check out this tune he wrote with Steven Tyler. 






And some new.....


----------



## John Fisher

This showed up on Youtube when I took a look at that diesel tune. One hit wonder but I remember it being huge growing up.. Here in all its glory


----------



## Dorian2

John Fisher said:


> This showed up on Youtube when I took a look at that diesel tune. One hit wonder but I remember it being huge growing up.. Here in all its glory


Why did it look like they just crawled out of the 70's? That's gotta be pretty early 80's there. Never liked a lot of that stuff then, but truly appreciate it now.


----------



## Dorian2

Listening to this right now!


----------



## mhammer

Wayne Krantz. Hadn't listened to him much previously. Daddy like.




I was listening to Johnny Hiland and Albert Lee before Krantz.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> I came across this the other day. The lady has alzheimer's but can still play and sing along with her son. I hope she can continue for awhile yet.


There is some cool stuff out there about music & Alzheimer's--it seems that music has a way of getting through or sticking with us in a way that other stuff doesn't.
There was a also a documentary about it that I enjoyed--although the end felt a bit like a commercial...


----------



## zontar

We Ain't Got Nothing Yet--the Blues Magoos


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


> We Ain't Got Nothing Yet--the Blues Magoos


I won that album from either CFCF or CFOX in Montreal, when it came out. I'll have to keep an eye out for it next time I'll rifling through the albums in the basement. It had a decent version of "Tobacco Road" on it; a tune that seems to have been popular at the time.


----------



## Scotty

Dorian2 said:


> You should hang around these threads more often. Quite a bit of Larkin Poe around here. I'm a fan.


Just discovered Larkin Poe...love them!


----------



## Pjfan12

working on playing this ... Social Distortion - Reach for the sky


----------



## Morkolo

mhammer said:


> Wayne Krantz. Hadn't listened to him much previously. Daddy like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was listening to Johnny Hiland and Albert Lee before Krantz.


I watched your Johnny Hiland and Albert Lee, then a bit of Brent Mason. Only to find some Danny Gatton on the side.


----------



## mhammer

Aw crap. Now you've sent me down the Gatton black hole, which means I won't get anything done tonight.

F'rinstance, this rendition, nay _remodelling_ and reinvention of "Sleepwalk" goes so far beyond what Santo & Johnny ever imagined. Most of those notes don't live on any guitar I've ever played. It's like watching someone do delicate brain surgery with a soupspoon, AND get it done.


----------



## Pjfan12

Any Pearl Jam or Tom Petty fans, Eddie Vedder is gonna sing a Tom Petty song at the end of the Oscars show, for the 'in memorium' part ... still to come


----------



## Bubb

Right now I'm giving my ears a break.
Just finished listening to the 31 minute live version of Nantucket Sleighride off the Mountain Twin Peaks live album.

here's a shorter version off a different album...lol..it's only 18 minutes long.


----------



## DVDA

Metal up yer hoop *#*(


----------



## greco

DVDA said:


> Metal up yer hoop *#*(


The accordion in that is extremely subtle.


----------



## DVDA

@greco Hah, I know right!


----------



## DVDA

Wait for the drop... it's at 2:49.31


----------



## Morkolo

I'm going to have to pick up this cd this week, I'm really liking it so far.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robin MacNeil

Anything by The Mavericks what a great band! Do yourself a favor and see them live great show!


----------



## zontar

Frosty Albert Collins & BB King version


----------



## Bubb

zontar said:


> Frosty Albert Collins & BB King version


Good one !

Reminded me to dig this out again .


----------



## jb welder

Tennis anyone? Holy looper!


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> Tennis anyone? Holy looper!


That was amazing!!! Thanks for posting it.

The spring /door stop was a cool little addition...LOL


----------



## Robert1950

IMO,... Clapton sounding his best, with that ES335


----------



## StratCat




----------



## Dorian2

I'll be the oddball at this dance.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Judas Priest's new album was just released today. Classically epic Priest.


----------



## cbg1

jb welder said:


> Tennis anyone? Holy looper!


you made my day ! thanks


----------



## bzrkrage

Smokin’- Humble Pie (1972)










Sent from my other brain.


----------



## LanceT

Hey! Rosetta. Sadly now disbanded.


----------



## Alex

Steve Hackett - Supper's Ready

Caught Steve Hackett a few weeks ago live and they played SR. Great show.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## LanceT

The Beaches. Some cool power pop.


----------



## LanceT

jb welder said:


>


That's a direct lineage to The Band right there.


----------



## Guitar101

LanceT said:


> The Beaches. Some cool power pop.


Good band. Listening to T-Shirt on Spotify. Sounds pretty darn good and better than the video.


----------



## amagras

Québécois gospel for a studio gig I just finished. Great singers!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Kerry Brown

I guess tone really doesn't have a lot to do with your gear


----------



## vadsy

Kerry Brown said:


> I guess tone really doesn't have a lot to do with your gear


... unless it’s good tone that you want


----------



## Backbeat




----------



## Robert1950

Anyone remember the Tubes from the late 70s........


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## John Fisher

Was that Tommy Bolins brothers band? NM i forgot google is my friend


----------



## Morkolo

Dorian2 said:


> I'll be the oddball at this dance.











You're not alone.


----------



## John Fisher

Geez guys every time I see Malmsteen I get too frustrated to play for a few days, you are killing me here


----------



## vadsy

John Fisher said:


> Geez guys every time I see Malmsteen I get too frustrated to play for a few days, you are killing me here


why are you frustrated?


----------



## LanceT

vadsy said:


> why are you frustrated?


It’s the hair.


----------



## zontar

LanceT said:


> It’s the hair.


I have better hair...


----------



## zontar

You Know What I Mean--Jeff Beck


----------



## John Fisher

New Rainbow........... only had to wait 22 years or so


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for the great news @John Fisher. Checking where and when they're touring right now! Just checked..baaah...unlikely to see him. Oh well


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## zontar

I Would Love To--Steve Vai


----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## Backbeat

Getting a kick out of the new Hendrix album...


----------



## Dorian2

I'd think someone posted this one at some point. First time I saw it. Talk about cool!


----------



## cbg1




----------



## CDWaterloo

Dorian2 said:


> I'd think someone posted this one at some point. First time I saw it. Talk about cool!


my favourite scorpions song. not a big fan of them though.


----------



## Swervin55

cbg1 said:


>


Love Buddy Miller...


----------



## Steadfastly

This artist with such a beautiful voice was not found by the masses until she had been dead for a few years. Her name is Eva Cassidy.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

So I sat down to watch a favorite show on Netflix (iZombie season 4 episode 3 for reference) and it opened with this so I tried to cop it on the S6 I was holding. Takes a specific Country tone, sound, and feel for me to take something in this quick. It's gotta be friggin special.


----------



## zontar




----------



## John Fisher

Nice 45 years old plus? Definitely deserve to be in the hall of fame after 50b plus years


----------



## cbg1

Dorian2 said:


> So I sat down to watch a favorite show on Netflix (iZombie season 4 episode 3 for reference) and it opened with this so I tried to cop it on the S6 I was holding. Takes a specific Country tone, sound, and feel for me to take something in this quick. It's gotta be friggin special.



first time i have seen that approach to track a duet live....ribbon mike ? condenser/tube in a figure 8 pattern ?

best thread on the forum


----------



## Steadfastly

Although she is the same age as me, I can't remember hearing her before. A nice clear voice.


----------



## Robert1950

JEFF BECK............


----------



## Hamstrung

This woman has a hell of a rock voice! Killin' the Steve Marriott material!


----------



## Budda

I'm listening to a band from Rhode Island called Anyone Anyway - we met on tour and their guitarist sent me the new EP. It's frickin' awesome. 

They just put out a music video:

TNF Premiere: Rhode Island alt-rock band Anyone Anyway share new video for "Wanderer pt. II"


----------



## John Fisher

Some more old Scorps, Uli wrote this with_* Jimi Hendrix old girlfriend Monika Charlotte Dannemann





*_


----------



## DVDA

Hahaha, this is a cool series but this is my fav so far... read the comments!


----------



## zontar

King Twang--Henderson, Smith & Wooten


----------



## Mooh

...and we can walk together down in Dixieland...


----------



## bolero

Max Roach "drums unlimited"


----------



## Dorian2

My late Dad turned me on to a teensie bit of Country back when I was younger. Here's a couple of songs that resonate with me personally. With some "newness" pitched in for good measure.


----------



## zontar

Zee Blues--Phil Keaggy


----------



## Robert1950

This is part of what I was listening to in the mid 70s. What? No vocals? I couldn't care less back then. Even now, vocals are not the primary reason for the music I listen to now. So what.


----------



## zontar

Parchman Farm--Johnny Winter


----------



## vadsy

oldies


----------



## brucew

Came across this and just can't get it out of my head. Learned it from watching this vid except use a picking pattern like "landslide" for the most part. Usually when this happens once I learn it I can move past it, this one's sticking. That walkdown is just wonderful. This young gentleman does an awesome cover.


----------



## LanceT

Everybody...Get In Line.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## amagras

Mariah Carey, hits.


----------



## zontar

Food cooking...


----------



## Alex

Genesis Live (1976) - Bill Bruford on drums


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## cheezyridr




----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Guncho




----------



## zontar

Sleeping on the Sidewalk--Queen


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

In My Pocket--Joe Satriani


----------



## John Fisher

Scorps with the lovely Metal Queen Lee Aaron


----------



## Guest

Learning this on bass this morning


----------



## cbg1

Robert1950 said:


>


always liked this one..... i seem to remember some pretty cool lap guitar videos years back.....not sure if they are still on youtube....





yup still there


----------



## brucew

Dang, that, "misunderstood" is pretty catchy. Thinking open g and wondering if my crappy harmonica playing can cover up my crappy singing to do a passable cover. 

Meanwhile, if you like little feat this is a good cover:


----------



## zontar

I've probably posted this before--but it is such a cool tune--I tend to not go too long without listening to it


----------



## Dorian2

I little relaxation music.


----------



## greco

Amazing interplay between the bassist and drummer during their combined solos...


----------



## zontar

Luck of the Draw--Steve Howe


----------



## mhammer

Todd Rundgren's speech at the 2017 Berklee School of Music commencement ceremony. Interesting, and enjoyable.


----------



## zontar

Little Jeanie--Resurrection Band


----------



## Steadfastly

The Common Linnets

This is what a common linnet sounds like.






This is what a common linnet looks like.


----------



## Lakota

Dang, you ever have two different forums open to a similar thread then post to the wrong one..... This was mean for a motorcycle forum not guitar, oops.


----------



## zontar

Guitar Shop--Jeff Beck

the spoken part well reflects what I've seen in ads & heard in music stores & online...


----------



## John Fisher

Not a great guitar album, but maybe Lou at his poetic best


----------



## greco




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## SWLABR

Queens of the Stone Age's newest LP, _Villains_. Pretty good first listen through.


----------



## shoretyus

A little 60's sex queen rock......


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## cbg1




----------



## cbg1

John Fisher said:


> Not a great guitar album, but maybe Lou at his poetic best


great album


----------



## mhammer

cbg1 said:


>


When I briefly visited New Orleans for a conference in 2000, Congo Square was the only site I really wanted to visit. Now referred to as Louis Armstrong Park, it is the birthplace of most North American music. The site of slave auctions in the 1700's, and near the French Quarter, free citizens would pass it by on Sundays on the way to church. The slave market would be shut down for the sabbath and since the assumption was that those being sold were going to hell as non-believers anyway, no one really cared what the unsold ones waiting for Monday did with their time (they would be chained up). People documenting that period noted that, since the enslaved came from many different parts of Africa, not sharing a common language, what they had in common was music, and the beat. Impromptu "bands" would crop up, using whatever was at their disposal for percussion, and slaveowners on their way back from church wouold stop to listen, then come back on Monday to purchase all those they had seen playing together. I.E., they'd buy the band. Congo Square was the melting pot of pan-African musical cultures. A righteous place IMHO. Unfortunately, I was having cardiac difficulties at the time, and couldn't walk very far, so I never made it there.

Landreth played at Bluesfest about 15 years back. I went to see him and made sure to get a spot close to the stage. The guy is a magician. Ain't none of those notes living in any of my guitars.


----------



## mhammer

I was listening to the Mothers of Invention _Absolutely Free_ album today. My vinyl copy is well worn (oughta be after 50 years of use), but a former work-mate graced me with a remastered CD copy. I was well-familiar with the many 20th classical sources Zappa steals snippets of, from Stravinsky and Holst, among others, but was never really able to hear the complexity of the orchestral arrangements on worn-out vinyl. Certainly one never had the sense that there were strings on any of the tracks. But now I know. Remarkable to think the album was released in 1967.


----------



## JazzyT

When I lived in the States I listened to a community radio station with a late-night jazz DJ who drove a cab for his day job. He played jukebox jazz like Gene Ammons. I can see why.


----------



## greco

@JazzyT Gene Ammons is new to me. 

THANK YOU so much for posting the above. 
AMAZING tenor sax, piano, bass...everything!! 
Excellent quality through my near field monitors. 

It seems as though the sax is "talking" (especially near the end of the piece) ...for want of a better expression.


----------



## Robert1950

Frog Leap Studios...


----------



## mhammer

Today seems to be turning into an anthemic power pop kinda day. So, in that spirit:


----------



## SWLABR

Just picked up a great (used) vinyl copy of _Duane Allman: Anthology_. WOW, what a collection of work the elder Allman managed to lay down in his short life! 

Love them all, but the needle keeps going back to restart this one.... a lot!!


----------



## mhammer

I was fortunate enough to see the Allman's during their heyday, with Duane and the gang, and what felt like 20 minutes of _Elizabeth Reed_. Great show.


----------



## JazzyT

greco said:


> @JazzyT Gene Ammons is new to me.
> 
> THANK YOU so much for posting the above.
> AMAZING tenor sax, piano, bass...everything!!
> Excellent quality through my near field monitors.
> 
> It seems as though the sax is "talking" (especially near the end of the piece) ...for want of a better expression.


Glad you liked it. Jug Ammons is nearly forgotten -- Trane and Wayne Shorter are the tenors we remember from the 1960s because they were groundbreakers. But I remember being up at 2 AM and writing term papers to Ammons playing that blues. He owns 2AM!


----------



## Dorian2

Nothin fancy, just good fun Rock and Roll


----------



## cbg1




----------



## cheezyridr

i don't like EVERYTHING they do, but i really like the guitar player's style in this song. she nails the feel with her solo. also i just LOVE IT anytime i hear twin guitars






this has been one of my favorite bands since i discovered them. their newest album is pretty good. i absolutely love this video, the visuals are so rich. it's not the best song on the cd, but it's a good one.


----------



## leftysg

I had a friend who told me I would eventually devolve my musical tastes to the blues. So lately I've just started listening to Rory and Robben, and I'm glad I did. It's helping me sharpen my ear and gain a little fretboard inspiration. 

[video]


----------



## SWLABR

leftysg said:


> I had a friend who told me I would eventually devolve my musical tastes to the blues. So lately I've just started listening to Rory and Robben, and I'm glad I did. It's helping me sharpen my ear and gain a little fretboard inspiration.
> 
> [video]


Marcel Scherpenzeel does a pretty good Rory impression. He has certainly learned Rory's style. I unfortunately got into Gallagher's music long after he passed away. This is a nice tribute.


----------



## Hamstrung

Steven Wilson with the great Guthrie Govan on guitar. Magical!


----------



## bluebayou




----------



## greco

Just discovered this tonight.
Warning...it is over one hour in length

For a short sampling of some very cool bass, drums and percussion and sax...go to 16:27


Recorded live at Shibuya Kohkaido, June 28, & Nakano Sun Plaza, July 1, 1975 Tokyo, Japan


----------



## zontar

Messin' with the Kid--Bill Frissell


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Shine On You Crazy Diamond--Pink Floyd.


----------



## Dorian2

An old classic


----------



## Jeremykeys

This is one of my favourite bands of all time! So very glad they have another album coming out soon!


----------



## Mooh

An absolute classic in my opinion.


----------



## John Fisher

Just because its Saturday


----------



## jb welder




----------



## bolero

Elvis Costello


----------



## bolero

Jeremykeys said:


> This is one of my favourite bands of all time! So very glad they have another album coming out soon!


that was awesome!!

the fan in front of the toolbench was hilarious

droolworthy keyboard setup too!


----------



## sulphur

My favorite chick band.

The first track, Shove, is one of my faves.


----------



## StratCat

I’ve posted a link to this phenomenal artist before but can’t stop myself from sharing another.

For all the acoustic aficionados on GC,


----------



## Jeremykeys

bolero said:


> that was awesome!!
> 
> the fan in front of the toolbench was hilarious
> 
> droolworthy keyboard setup too!


As you may notice my name I'm primarily a keyboard player! Drool worthy keyboard rig indeed!


----------



## Dorian2

Cleaning up the Guitar Room with a little help from The Allmans


----------



## zontar

Gospel Groove--Shuggie Otis


----------



## sorbz62

Yeah baby! I love the riff in this song. Not bad for 700 year old men!


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## jb welder

I think this guy deserves a lot more recognition. One of the classic country greats, still putting out excellent tunes. (Mary Gauthier cover)


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## cboutilier

I'm in research mode. I'm deep into the Chicago Blues this week.


----------



## zontar

Rain--Johnny Winter


----------



## marcos

My wife has got the Stingray TV Rock and roll going full blast in the house and Venus by Franky Avalon is playing right now.


----------



## gtone

"Hitler's Softer Side" by *Celebrity Skintag *has an addictive hook.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## 1SweetRide

The new explosive guitar and Hammond B3 noises on the just released Greg Koch album titled Toby Arrives (Koch Marshall Trio).


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Country Mile --Glenn Kaiser (Blues song using the expression-Country Mile)


----------



## Robert1950

Lots of live Cream (early) and Joe Bonamassa. this clip with the latest cellist 'Rock Star' Tina Guo


----------



## leftysg

I'm with ya..

[video]




[video]


----------



## zontar

Doorman Blues--ALex DeGrassi


----------



## Lola

Lying here in bed at 4:23 am listening to the ice pellets dance on the windows. The winds sounds so fierce. It’s good to be all curled up lying here with my nice down duvet all warm and toasty! Time for a snack, a banana and peanut butter. 

Can you believe this weather and in the middle of April? This certainly sucks. 

Can you imagine being a homeless person in this shit weather?


----------



## zontar

Beautiful Girls Are Insane -- Paul Gilbert


----------



## greco

Trio of jazz guitarists...
Perry Smith, John Storie, and Will Brahm of The New West Guitar Group performing 
Dave Brubeck's *'Blue Rondo a la Turk' *
at Henriksen Amplifiers inaugural Guitar-B-Q.


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> Joe Bonamassa. this clip with the latest cellist 'Rock Star' Tina Guo


AMAZING!!! ....How about some more....


----------



## Worlds okist guitarist

Big wreck, ghost. Love the whole album.


----------



## Dorian2

Listening to a song my daughter's currently working out. Nice to be able to teach guitar to your daughter, especially in the genre (sort of lol) I grew up with.


----------



## mhammer

Plowing through a bunch of Youtubes of The Sons of Champlin. An old Bay Area band that was a sort of melange of jam band, west-coast prog-rock and jazz-funk. Having a horn section distinguished them from most other Bay area bands of the era. Given their sound, it was no great surprise that founder Bill Champlin eventually became a member of the band Chicago, although apparently the Sons have reformed in recent years. I had a couple of their albums back in the day, and hadn't really heard them in well over 40 years. The old stuff sounds kind of dated now, but they were a great band. Guitarist Terry Haggerty cuts loose around the 6:45 mark.


----------



## zontar

Going Away--the Staple Singers


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> Listening to a song my daughter's currently working out. Nice to be able to teach guitar to your daughter, especially in the genre (sort of lol) I grew up with.


I learned Square hammer. Great band, great song. I never even knew that they existed. My Son turned them on to me.


----------



## Lola

.......and who could forget the_ iconic Canadian band Teenage head. This song is a blast! 

This one is fairly fast but such an easy chord progression. Playing Friday with the rest of the band. Good times. 





_


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Barber of Seville-Overture (Rossini)-London Festival Orchestra

(And yes, in my head Bugs & Elmer are doing their thing (With a few lyrics as well)


----------



## Dorian2

This is a tune everyone I know knows it, and nobody I know plays it. Guess what I'm learning next.


----------



## Dorian2

OK..Got it..lol Now I can play around with it.


----------



## zontar

Down Among the Dead Men--Flash & the Pan


----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> Down Among the Dead Men--Flash & the Pan


That's gotta be one of the coolest songs I've never heard till now. Thank you. So what's the Morse Code(?) at the end?


----------



## Dorian2

Late night brought me to this while perusing the Blackstar Tube site.


----------



## SWLABR

Soundgarden's (re-released) LP A-Sides!


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> That's gotta be one of the coolest songs I've never heard till now. Thank you. So what's the Morse Code(?) at the end?


No idea--never tried to figure it out or heard anything.

And BTW--that's Harry Vanda & George Young--who were also part of the EasyBeats and produced the early AC/DC albums--George being big brother to Malcolm & Angus. (You should be able to tell which one of the two is George)
Sadly both he & Malcolm died about a month apart last year.


----------



## leftysg

zontar said:


> Down Among the Dead Men--Flash & the Pan


Interesting for sure...the video made me think of Come Dancing by the Kinks. The Titanic was a few decades prior but both gave that nostalgic theme.

[ video]



 h://video]


----------



## bolero

Alfred Brendel, Beethoven Piano Sonatas, on vinyl


----------



## zontar

Through the Night--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## shoretyus

New Cooder


----------



## amagras

Steely Dan


----------



## cboutilier

Just had a brief conversation on Instagram with Colin Cripps about his Bernie #1 amp, and he pointed me toward some clips of him playing it live.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## bolero

doing some housework etc. this is running in the background


----------



## Pjfan12

Social Distortion and I came across this dude with no hands playing guitar..... really well I might add...


----------



## Chitmo

A crying baby


----------



## cboutilier

Chitmo said:


> A crying baby


Actual baby, or Flyers fan?


----------



## vadsy

cboutilier said:


> Just had a brief conversation on Instagram with Colin Cripps about his Bernie #1 amp, and he pointed me toward some clips of him playing it live.


always loved this tune but he’s clearly playing a Peavey Vypyr here


----------



## StratCat

I just stumbled upon this guy on YT.


----------



## zontar

Babylon's Fallen--the Trumpeteers


----------



## johnnyshaka

Glad to hear these guys are finally being played on the radio up here...Black Pistol Fire


----------



## zontar

Born to Play Guitar--Buddy Guy


----------



## leftysg

Prince was amazing. Just chewing gum and trying to play guitar is a challenge for me. I know there's not an abundance of guitar work in this, but I just marvel at the athleticism he shows. This is rehearsal and from what I've read, it was rehearsed and rehearsed and rehearsed. Imagine what that would do to the joints. I'm looking forward to some tasty guitar offerings as more of his back catalogue is released.

[video]


----------



## John Fisher

London Calling is Still a great album 40 years later????


----------



## jb welder

John Fisher said:


> London Calling is Still a great album 40 years later????


Come on now, I feel old enough without you jumping the gun by a couple years.


----------



## zontar

Job--Golden Gate Quartet


----------



## LanceT




----------



## Lola

if you want to laugh your ass off and value your time, watch this video montage of Robin Williams. The best 1 hour on YT I have ever spent. If you like Robin Williams, you will love this.


----------



## cboutilier

I've slipped into a Roy Buchanan kick again. It might get bright.


----------



## zontar

Come and Go to that Land--Sam Cooke--he had one of the smoothest voices ever...


----------



## Steadfastly

This was one of my favourite albums when I was in my teens.


----------



## bolero

Tomita: snowflakes are dancing


----------



## Wardo

The Mule.


----------



## LanceT

The Captain's last go around.


----------



## leftysg

Deep Purple- The Mule

Hints of Pictures of Home and Space Truckin if you listen towards the end.

[video]


----------



## zontar

Shine on You Crazy Diamond--Pink Floyd--not a big Floyd fan--but I love this one...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Carey Bell Rocks--Carey Bell


----------



## jb welder

Paul & Linda


----------



## LanceT

zontar said:


> Carey Bell Rocks--Carey Bell


Don't know this guy so looked it up - pretty great stuff.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

The Great Escape-Main Theme/Title - Elmer Bernstein


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Dorian2

This is pretty cool actually.






For reference:


----------



## cboutilier

Dorian2 said:


> This is pretty cool actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For reference:


Well then.

I actually played slide on a slow, bluesy cover of that song a few years ago.


----------



## leftysg

I've always felt Frampton is an underestimated guitar player. Playing this little ditty today.

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

New(er) Spanish Metal


----------



## John Fisher

Is that the guy Blackmore got to sing with Rainbow last year?

Thanks I thought so. He seems to be alright so I hope that helped build his career.


----------



## Robert1950

it's a lesson. I am actually capable of learning this, if my pleasant apathy (side effect of sleep apnea and insomnia&meds) doesn't get in the way.


----------



## Dorian2

John Fisher said:


> Is that the guy Blackmore got to sing with Rainbow last year?


Yup


----------



## gtone

Semi oldie but goodie, love this tune:


----------



## jb welder

gtone said:


> Semi oldie but goodie, love this tune:


That reminds me, I heard a newish Weezer tune on the radio, I'd guess they heard the Chili Peppers 'went disco' and figured they'd counter with this one.  One other bit of Weezer trivia, saw Trooper at a summer festival some years back, they did a cover of Weezer's "Hash Pipe".


----------



## gtone

jb welder said:


> One other bit of Weezer trivia, saw Trooper at a summer festival some years back, they did a cover of Weezer's "Hash Pipe".


Now that would be one of those unforgettable concert moments right there...


----------



## zontar

Fairies Wear Boots--Brown Sabbath


----------



## Mooh

Started my day with these two tunes, both hugely influential for me.


----------



## cboutilier

Mooh said:


> Started my day with these two tunes, both hugely influential for me.


Ohio is a great song


----------



## Mooh

cboutilier said:


> Ohio is a great song


Yes, and today is the anniversary of the Kent State shootings. 

I discovered today from the Wikipedia account that Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders and Gerald Casale of Devo were witnesses.

Kent State shootings - Wikipedia


----------



## Robert1950

Makes me think of Dread Zeppelin



zontar said:


> Fairies Wear Boots--Brown Sabbath


----------



## cboutilier

Robert1950 said:


> Makes me think of Dread Zeppelin


Don't forget Jed Zeppelin


----------



## LanceT

Or Fred.


----------



## leftysg

This is so good...close your eyes...does the playing and phrasing also remind you of Pete Townsend?

[video]


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> Makes me think of Dread Zeppelin


They are doing a take off of another band's stuff--sure--and doing it well
Would be interesting to hear Sabbath sung by an Elvis impersonator while being played in a reggae style.
Or hear Zeppelin with horns...


----------



## zontar

I want Jesus to Walk With Me---the Holmes Brothers


----------



## leftysg

Getting the morning going with some ELO. Growing up, we used to play ball hockey when the hospital parking lots or loading areas were empty. Across the street lived this older lady. She'd always call security on us or she would give me grief if I walked my dog on her lawn. Her last name was Bell. A few years later, one of my buddies became the lead singer in a local high school/tavern band and whenever they reached this song in the setlist I'd always smile. Of course when I found out Marc Bolan was playing double lead with Jeff Lynne it was even cooler.

[video]


----------



## Robert1950

Didn't know whether to put this here or under the Random thread. Celine Dion and Deadpool


----------



## zontar

House Burning Down--Jimi Hendrix Experience
And while I was typing that the song ended & one of a choir & pipe organ started (I like odd jumps like that)
Let Us Love & Sing & Wonder --St Michael's Singers


----------



## hammerstein

The new Parkway Drive album, Reverence


----------



## Frenchy99

I'm on a Rush trip today...


----------



## gtone

One of the coolest bands I can remember from 1977:


----------



## leftysg

Sparks...Kimono My House

[video]


----------



## cheezyridr

REAL rock & roll to feed your soul:


----------



## leftysg

I was listening to some Mott and Ian Hunter this morning. Man he was born in '39! Inspiring! Came across this wonderful tribute he wrote for Bowie. What a songwriter, his lyrics capture the debt he must have felt for All the Young Dudes.

[video]




[video]


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## zontar

When I Wake up in Glory--Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Lola

My heart beat. Been trying to sleep since one. Shouldn’t of played my guitar from 2 until now.


----------



## mhammer

"This is America" Childish Gambino. He did/unveiled this on SNL a few days ago. Pretty strong meat. Puts him right up there with the very best and most adventurous of Kanye West, Kendrick Lamar, and Chance the Rapper.


----------



## gtone




----------



## johnnyshaka

gtone said:


>


I'll do you one better...some great old Black Keys:


----------



## leftysg

I usually fall asleep by listening to Spotify on my earbuds. Yesterday I was exploring the Ian Hunter catalogue. Great songwriter. I looked at the titles and selected where to start the tunes. So I'm drifting off when this tune I've never heard before ends the playlist and the timer checks out. I remembered it this morning so I glanced at the title...Michael Picasso. Cool, my son's name. Researching it further, I find it's a tribute to Mick Ronson which makes sense given the connection between Mott and Bowie. What's odd is, as I read further into his wiki bio, yesterday was the exact 25th anniversary of Mick Ronson's passing. Coincidence? Turn and face the strange!

[video]


----------



## johnnyshaka

Starcrawlers - Used To Know


----------



## zontar

Nobody's Fault--Pop Staples
Not this recording--but this arrangement:


----------



## Swervin55

this just showed up from Acoustic Guitar Magazine....


----------



## pstratman

Not into rap- but was blown away by this video and how it plays with mood- the violence is jarring- and he's got something to say- the best video I have seen in a long time.


----------



## zontar

Come on Up to Bright Glory--Mahalia Jackson.
I can never get too much of her voice...


----------



## leftysg

From Emm Gryner's latest release Only of Earth Days of Games. I have listened to it through a couple of times and really enjoyed this direction. It has hints of Bowie, Hackett-like guitar lines, Kate Bush. This is one of the tracks.

[video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

pstratman said:


> Not into rap- but was blown away by this video and how it plays with mood- the violence is jarring- and he's got something to say- the best video I have seen in a long time.


A fine line exists between pandering to an audience and speaking for it. Still, a worthy undertaking.


----------



## mhammer

leftysg said:


> I usually fall asleep by listening to Spotify on my earbuds. Yesterday I was exploring the Ian Hunter catalogue. Great songwriter. I looked at the titles and selected where to start the tunes. So I'm drifting off when this tune I've never heard before ends the playlist and the timer checks out. I remembered it this morning so I glanced at the title...Michael Picasso. Cool, my son's name. Researching it further, I find it's a tribute to Mick Ronson which makes sense given the connection between Mott and Bowie. What's odd is, as I read further into his wiki bio, yesterday was the exact 25th anniversary of Mick Ronson's passing. Coincidence? Turn and face the strange!
> 
> [video]


Ian Hunter will be 80 years old next year. And he still rocks harder than most. God bless him.


----------



## StratCat

I like to Rock.

Who on this forum has never heard of April Wine? Should be zero.


----------



## butterknucket

I've never heard of these guys, but I'm digging this.


----------



## leftysg

I love this style of playing. Time to study triads more faithfully, connect my pentatonic positions more fluidly and aspire to be 1% of this. I will be searching out more of his offerings for sure. Oh and now I'm gassing for a Suhr!

[video]




[video]


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

You Don't Know What Love Is--Fenton Robinson


----------



## Alex

Umphrey's McGee - Life during Exodus. Brilliant mash up from a brilliant band. Try to guess all the songs in the mash up.


----------



## zontar

Surprised--Resurrection Band


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

I have likey listened to UM more than any other band in the last few years.



Alex said:


> Umphrey's McGee - Life during Exodus. Brilliant mash up from a brilliant band. Try to guess all the songs in the mash up.


----------



## Steadfastly

One of The Guess Who's best concerts.


----------



## leftysg

For fans of whiteouts and white noise...

[video]


----------



## Steadfastly

A very talented player on a number of instruments.


----------



## Scottone

One of my regular XTC fixes


----------



## zontar

Our Great Savior--Christopher Parkening
An excellent classical guitarist


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## greco




----------



## zontar

T-Bone -- Neil Young


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Dorian2

Posted above earlier...checking more of this stuff out now. Heard she was pretty wicked live.


----------



## zontar

Ice Cream Party -- Shuggie Otis


----------



## Dorian2

@zontar and @Robert1950 's posts is why I love this site so much. I would've never heard of Shuggie Otis or Dread Zepplin otherwise....along with many other gems people throw out here.


----------



## mhammer

Holy shit! A Max Webster concert at Larry's Hideaway from 1976 that someone recently posted on the Sugarmegs site. Did we even know such things existed? The technology may have been sub-par by today's standards but Kim still sounds fabulous.

The setlist and info: Sugarmegs Audio Setlist

The show as WMA format: http://www.archive.org/serve/MaxWeb...erson2018-03-23PamiersFranceTorontoCanada.wma

The show in MP3 format: http://www.archive.org/serve/MaxWeb...erson2018-03-23PamiersFranceTorontoCanada.mp3


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

2112 Rush--Live


----------



## John Fisher

Lol seeing the Vapours vid made me look up this classic


----------



## jb welder

And from the same time zone, this one with the awesome bass line:


----------



## Robert1950

Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band. First time in many years. Still stands up, except there is always seems to be a McCartney song that grates me the wrong way (When I'm 64). Not as bad as Michelle (Rubber Soul), but nothing is as bad as nails on chalkboard like Silly Love Songs.


----------



## Guest




----------



## leftysg

YOSO. Elements of Yes and Toto merged

[video]


----------



## Mooh

You've been warned. You never make me scream.

"Oh, I lie here in the wet patch in the middle of the bed
I'm feeling pretty damn hard done by, I spent ages giving head..."


----------



## Robert1950

I remember buying this album in 1970 along with Zep II. I haven't listened to it in years.


----------



## zontar

What a Beautiful City -- Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco

Larry Carleton, guitar
Travis Carleton (Larry's son), bass
Gene Coye, drums


----------



## cboutilier

I've been listening to a lot of Elmore James and brushing up on my open E/D slide licks. 

Just wrote a medium tempo blues song this morning, and need some slide ideas.


----------



## greco

"See how that sounds, Teo"


----------



## zontar

Carey Bell Rocks--Carey Bell


----------



## mhammer

A Marcus King concert. Holy Cow! This is the entire Allman Brothers band in one person. Duane's chops on the guitar, and Gregg'svoice. They even do a decent version of Whipping Post. Here he is with Widespread Panic. When you can hold your own with Jimmy Herring, I'd say you've got some chops. And if these are his chops at age 20, I can't imagine what he'll be in 10 years.


----------



## Guest




----------



## John Fisher

This why this thread is great. Thanks @laristotle , That chick seriously rocks, and i probably would never have seen any of their music without it.


----------



## Guest

I just happen to stumble upon her.
And I'm glad that I did.


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## zontar

Achilles' Last Stand--Classic Rock String Quartet


----------



## Guncho




----------



## mawmow

"Devil got my woman" CD of late falsetto voiced Skip James.


----------



## jb welder

No idea why youtube recommended this to me, but I'll just go with it.


----------



## greco

The first part of this is quite funny.
Turn up your volume. If not, you will likely not hear and/or understand Miles


----------



## StratCat




----------



## zontar

What's Opera Doc?--Bugs & Elmer





Sing along--

KILL DA WABBIT!


----------



## Dorian2

Watching this. Mesmerized. By....Taylor Hawkins.


----------



## Robert1950

What the are the Younguns are doing. Gregg and Dickie's kids....


----------



## Mooh

Went from this:






...to this:






Both blow my mind.


----------



## cboutilier

Colin James Blues channel on CBC Music.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

Dorian2 said:


> Watching this. Mesmerized. By....Taylor Hawkins.


I see you watch Rick Beatos "What Makes This Song Great?" videos as well. I was watching the Alanis one on the weekend. If you haven't seen it yet check out the analysis he did of fellow Canadians Rush and their song "Closer To The Heart."


----------



## Dorian2

Kenmac said:


> I see you watch Rick Beatos "What Makes This Song Great?" videos as well. I was watching the Alanis one on the weekend. If you haven't seen it yet check out the analysis he did of fellow Canadians Rush and their song "Closer To The Heart."


Yeah..I'm a fan of his channel. I'll definitely check that out if I haven't already.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## John Fisher

whoaaa thats a new one thanks


----------



## greco

Tom Ibarra (age 13 !!)






Marcus Miller and Ton Ibarra (age 16)

"TUTU" (Miles Davis)


----------



## leftysg

Heckuva solo in this...

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

John Fisher said:


> whoaaa thats a new one thanks


Gotta spread the disease....not this....






Wilson produced of course.


----------



## Steadfastly

This is quite the amphitheatre. I have not seen it before. WP.


----------



## greco

Jazz/Blues with spoon and table accompaniment...


----------



## Steadfastly

Greco's post above made me think of this. This was a fairly common thing to see when I was growing up. My Mother-in-law also played spoons and so does one of my sisters-in-law.


----------



## John Fisher

Just for a change


----------



## butterknucket

I grew up with this music being ingrained into me.


----------



## cboutilier

Wide open Iron Maiden!

... This is out of character


----------



## Lakota

butterknucket said:


> I grew up with this music being ingrained into me.


First time I heard that was Metallica and fell in love with it. Tonight I think I like the sound of the Dubliners even more. Dunno if it is the Bushmills in my hand replacing the bourbon due to trade wars and the like... anyway some Gretschy sounds to share.


----------



## John Fisher

Just thought i would pop this it seemed fitting. Not my favorite Lizzy lineup but still had some rockin tunes





and they morphed into this with a list of guitarists no band has equaled...(except maybe Midge Ure)


----------



## Robert1950

Here's one I haven't heard in a few decades.


----------



## zontar

I Want Jesus to Walk With Me--Zambian Vocal Collection
Similar to Ladysmith Black Mambazo


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## leftysg

Makes me laugh every time...

[video]


----------



## johnnyshaka

Recently stumbled upon these guys...Radio Moscow


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Mooh

Danny Kirwan has just died, so I'm listening to some Fleetwood Mac of my favourite period.


----------



## Dorian2

This album was my 5th Maiden concert starting with World Piece Tour in '83.

They still blow me away


----------



## Guest

Learning this song on bass.
Except the beginning, every bar is different.
Trying to remember them is going to take quite a bit of time and repetition.


----------



## Dorian2

Great Bass line there @laristotle ...have fun with it.


----------



## Guest

We played it at this afternoon's rehearsal.
I remembered a few licks. After that, I just improvised in key.
No one really noticed because the singer has an awesome voice and she enthralled us all.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

T-Bone --Neil Young


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> We played it at this afternoon's rehearsal.
> I remembered a few licks. After that, I just improvised in key.
> No one really noticed because the singer has an awesome voice and she enthralled us all.


Looking forward to hearing The Groove Robbers perform this song! I can fully imagine your singer having fun with an Alanis Morisette song.


----------



## leftysg

Thanks Robert, you said a mouthful at the Tony's and it wasn't Italian.

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Some Metal fans will recognize these names


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> Some Metal fans will recognize these names


That was okay but I'm a Peter Green tone and technique fan.


----------



## John Fisher

While I usually believe that the Bassist is only around to drive the Bus, Not in this case since it is the Great Glen Hughes playing on it...


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Rocky & Bullwinkle theme


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Mooh

Eight-Year-Old Yoyoka Soma Covers Led Zeppelin: Watch the Amazing Video


----------



## greco




----------



## cboutilier

Texas Flood, on it's 35th anniversary


----------



## greco

Amazing!! 

Thanks @Mooh


----------



## Mooh

She's good, eh! Such obvious joy too!


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Ti-Ron

A friend of mine just record first album with his new band.

Sudden Waves - Meet me halfway






I'm pretty sure it's something @Budda will enjoy!


----------



## Robert1950

Over the last several decades I have played the original to death.


----------



## Lola

Making my shitty afternoon a whole lot better!


----------



## zontar

Mission Impossible Theme (TV show version)


----------



## Dorian2

Since @Robert1950 posted an EJ interview elsewhere....this is the first tune I ever heard from him.


----------



## Robert1950

Dorian2 said:


> Since @Robert1950 posted an EJ interview elsewhere....this is the first tune I ever heard from him.


I hear Jeff Beck influences in there.


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> I hear Jeff Beck influences in there.


A bit of Gambale as well.


----------



## cboutilier

Colin James greatest hits CD


----------



## leftysg

zontar said:


> Mission Impossible Theme (TV show version)


Got me thinking of other Classic themes. Loved this one. Not a bumblebee, a hornet.

[video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## brucew

Lot's of cool little riffs in this.


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## zontar

Nobody's Fault But Mine--Pop Staples


----------



## Dorian2

Classic


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Paranoid--The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain


----------



## zontar

For a Few Dollars More Main Title--Ennio Morricone


----------



## Steadfastly




----------



## Kerry Brown

Not my genre but turn this way up on the stereo and I defy you not to get into it.


----------



## leftysg

Somethin' for an early Canada Day head start.

[video]


----------



## zontar

Gets Us All in the End--Jeff Beck


----------



## jb welder

One for zontar (since I ain't got no T-bone  )


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> One for zontar (since I ain't got no T-bone  )


That was a hugely under-rated album in my opinion (Re-ac-tor)


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Changes --Charles Bradley


----------



## brucew




----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## greco

Fabulous jazz/blues.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Robert1950

James Corden's Carpool Karaoke. Paul McCartney. I am not really a Sir Pauly fan, but this is the most fun I have had watching him since I saw him with the Beatles in 60s,... twice


----------



## Kenmac

Robert1950 said:


> James Corden's Carpool Karaoke. Paul McCartney. I am not really a Sir Pauly fan, but this is the most fun I have had watching him since I saw him with the Beatles in 60s,... twice


I watched it on T.V. earlier today and there's one part of this video that's quite emotional. And FWIW I'm definitely a Sir Paul fan.  This video was posted on YouTube last night and as of right now it's already been viewed over 4.7 million times.


----------



## zontar

If I Leave This World Tomorrow--Phil Keaggy & Glenn Kaiser Band--live


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


>


First glance I was wondering how they got Crispin Glover to be in their video.


----------



## zontar

Little Wing Jimi Hendrix Experience


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## cbg1




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

Lots of the Dan

[video]


----------



## Guest

BellyUp4Blues - The Only Ass Kicking Blues Rocker - Internet Radio


----------



## leftysg

That special day for kiddies young and old. Watch out for the munchkins when you're behind the wheel.

[video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## High/Deaf

Another thread got me thinking about Fourth Estate and Dave Beegle.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

It's the Little Things--Alice Cooper


----------



## greco

Interesting combination...VERY talented young players!


----------



## Robert1950

Mike MacKenzie

He's playing at the Blues On Whyte Block Party today, Thought I would give it a listen


----------



## zontar

High/Deaf said:


> Another thread got me thinking about Fourth Estate and Dave Beegle.


Which thread...

I have a bunch of Dave's stuff downloaded...

& here's somebody he has played with--but not on this song--which is the one i am listening to right now...
Do Lord--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Robert1950

Time Warp,... for me at least


----------



## leftysg

Read about him in a feature in the Guelph weekly, piqued my curiosity so I looked him up. Might try to catch one of his area performances this summer.

[video]


----------



## zontar

Space Boogie--Jeff Beck


----------



## greco

Nice slow blues...


----------



## Percy




----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950

Around 2 1/2 hrs of Howlin Wolf while editing photographs in Adobe Lightroom.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

I'm going on a Rush and the member's "other" stuff craze lately. It may take awhile to stop.


----------



## AlBDarned

This one's blowing me away right now...


----------



## Robert1950

I've listened to that Tommy Emmanuel YouTube about 50+ times


----------



## AlBDarned

Robert1950 said:


> I've listened to that Tommy Emmanuel YouTube about 50+ times


Got it down yet?


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> I'm going on a Rush and the member's "other" stuff craze lately. It may take awhile to stop.


Always love coming back to Rush, solo or together.

[video]


----------



## Percy

This young man makes me wanna buy a Yamaha SG.
Although i will never be as good as this 18 year old*#*(


----------



## Robert1950

AlBDarned said:


> Got it down yet?


Yeah, right, sure, a breeze


----------



## Wardo

Warren Haynes:


----------



## StratCat

Pete Thorn!!

Great new album.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

The Prisoner (TV theme song)


----------



## StratCat

More Molly Tuttle

Really enjoying soloing over these two songs.


----------



## mhammer

For whatever reason, today was a day to pull out the old vinyl and crank up the 70's R&B. The 2nd Prince album rocks, and Stevie Wonder's Hits just makes me smile from head to toe. The perfect melange of the two is ultimately Chaka Khan, singing a Prince song, with a brilliant harmonica solo from Stevie. Now THAT's summer music.


----------



## zontar

Lament--a concept album by Resurrection Band


----------



## Robert1950

What can you do with one guitar string?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Morkolo




----------



## zontar

Roller Coaster--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Dorian2

Since I started learning this yesterday, I need it in my head. First song of the day today.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Guitar101

Working out the intro to Everly Brothers - Bye Bye Love. Now I just need someone to do the harmony. A lot of musicians my age (pushing 70) are too damn lazy to get off the couch and play or practice. "Oh, my fingers hurt" "Whaaah"


----------



## brucew




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Paul vs Godzilla--Paul Gilbert


----------



## Robert1950

Another Frog Leap Studios cover.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Mooh

Sometimes I think Oscar Peterson had more talent in a drop of sweat than the rest of humanity combined.


----------



## leftysg

Thinking back to past summer experiences I remembered that I'd seen Skarni perform with his acoustic on the shore of Lions Head harbour a few summers back. So I looked him up and found more of his recent material.

[video]



 video]


----------



## Dorian2

Had to look up where Lions Head was and who Skarni was. Yeah, I'm a Westerner. He sounds fantastic.


----------



## Dorian2

An album and player my buddy turned me onto when I was 15. It had a large impact in the way I approach guitar.


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> Had to look up where Lions Head was and who Skarni was. Yeah, I'm a Westerner. He sounds fantastic.


Pretty little spot that breathes relaxation. I'm sure there may be others here who have been there. We all need a place like that. Skarni has an interesting background too, particularly as Jimmy the crooner. One of the hardest workers around. Gotta love and admire that.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

Love this series and the way he breaks apart classic songs into their instrumental and vocal track building blocks. This dissection of Roundabout makes me appreciate the musical genius of the parts and whole that created Yes even further.

[video]


----------



## Dorian2

Hey......I have eclectic taste. It's probably in the cover version thread now that I think about it.


----------



## Mooh

Dorian2 said:


> Had to look up where Lions Head was and who Skarni was. Yeah, I'm a Westerner. He sounds fantastic.


Really busy farmer's market there, decent salmon & trout fishing if you like trolling in summer or shore fishing in fall, but it's getting overrun by tour-asses lately. I get my groceries there when I'm at the family cottage, nice little grocery store, and hardware store. In nearby Ferndale there's a nice new pet supply shop. The Bruce Trail goes through LH too.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Dorian2

Watched a few Chris Stapleton tunes yesterday. Interesting story about Tennessee Whiskey.


----------



## AlBDarned

Robert1950 said:


> Around 2 1/2 hrs of Howlin Wolf while editing photographs in Adobe Lightroom.


After listening to a bit of this, I bought the 3CD set off amazon for somewhere around $10... can't complain about that! Have been listening to it nonstop last few days. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AlBDarned

@Wardo posted a Warren Haynes bit which reminded me how much I loved Warren solo acoustic. One of his gems, an 'improvement' on One by U2 if you ask me goes a little something like this: (the man bleeds soul, at least check from 4:00 on if you don't want to sit through the whole thing)


----------



## Wardo

AlBDarned said:


>


Damn.

Don’t that just blow ya away.

Soul for sure and he sings it like he believes it - you can’t fake that.


----------



## Bubb




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## mhammer

A 1996 Glasgow show with the late great Alex Chilton backed by Teenage Fan Club. Covers a couple of Joe Meek-directed tunes: "_Telstar_ " and the Honeycombs' "_Have I the Right_". Wonderful.

Some time around 1971, I saw the Box Tops open for the Beach Boys, and Chilton (leader of that band) covered the Bar-Kays' "_Soulfinger_". Every bit as marvelous. He also plays a bunch of Big Star tunes as well. Great jangly power pop.


----------



## Lola

The origin of the lyrics to American woman. 

Enlightening! Never knew these facts about the song.


----------



## vadsy

Lola said:


> The origin of the lyrics to American woman.
> 
> Enlightening! Never knew these facts about the song.


totally fake, everyone knows Lenny Kravitz wrote that song about Austin Powers’ girlfriend


----------



## Dorian2

Just a little meditation music.


----------



## greco

_from the internet: The Glenbriar was a roller rink in the and occasionally a music venue. Located on Weber Street in Waterloo, this building is now a hardware store. Never roller skated here, but saw Gary Lewis and the Playboys, and The Turtles at this venue._

@Lola Randy had the wrong name for the venue. It was the "Glenbriar" and was mainly a curling rink. It had roller skating when the ice was out and they brought in some very popular bands. I roller skated and went to see several bands there as I was dating a girl that lived only a few blocks away. 
It is still there and is still a Home Hardware store.

This is/was somewhere in the store...


----------



## Lola

greco said:


> _from the internet: The Glenbriar was a roller rink in the and occasionally a music venue. Located on Weber Street in Waterloo, this building is now a hardware store. Never roller skated here, but saw Gary Lewis and the Playboys, and The Turtles at this venue._
> 
> @Lola Randy had the wrong name for the venue. It was the "Glenbriar" and was mainly a curling rink. It had roller skating when the ice was out and they brought in some very popular bands. I roller skated and went to see several bands there as I was dating a girl that lived only a few blocks away.
> It is still there and is still a Home Hardware store.
> 
> This is/was somewhere in the store...


I too used to go roller skating with a bunch of friends every Thursday night. I still have my baby blue old school 4 wheeled skates. No such thing as an in-line skate back then.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

Warning: Jazz


----------



## greco

Warning...more jazz.

However, it is one "swingin' hymn!

For @Mooh


----------



## mhammer

Monday I had dinner with an old friend and neighbour, and the former bass player in our band, before he went on to fame and fortune backing people like Gaye Delorme and Philip Sayce.

He hipped me to Bireli Lagrene. I had usually seen Lagrene associated with Django Reinhardt-style "gypsy jazz", slinging a big Selmer. I was unaware that he had an electric side to him too. And an intense one at that. He looks like he could be a forum member here, though; chunky guy in jeans and a baseball cap.
He cuts loose around the 1:40 mark here.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

There have been many examples but I love when Dave and the Foos do this. A seventeen year old from Windsor area this time took something off his bucket list.

[video]


----------



## Kerry Brown

I’m going to see Alice Cooper in a couple of weeks at the Queen E in Vancouver. Last time I saw him was this tour. I’m strangely excited to see him again.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Alex said:


> I borrowed this thread concept from fellow forum member Jim Soloway. It's a good way to get some new music suggestions.
> 
> Right now: Scott Henderson - Vibe Station


 I like it,... reminds somewhat of Jeff Beck & Jan Hammer Live back in the 70's.


----------



## Midnight Rider

leftysg said:


> There have been many examples but I love when Dave and the Foos do this. A seventeen year old from Windsor area this time took something off his bucket list.
> 
> [video]


Love it!!!,... I'm going to do the same one day when I become a touring act,... LOL.


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretboard said:


> Got side 1 of Izzy's Ju Ju Hounds album spinning while I wait for Iggy tickets to go on sale. Shuffle It All was the reason for pulling it out.


Man, this is good. Refreshing quality songwriting and recording. Anything with a Hammond C-3 or B-3 hooks me like a Great White on a rigged Blue Tuna.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Lately I've been listening to the 14 year old reincarnation of Jimmy Hendrix/Stevie Ray Vaughn.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Lola

Want to learn this, just a crazy upbeat rocking tune. I never really listened to this song but now? It doesn’t look super challenging. The solo you can pick a part if you slow it down and listen very carefully and playing it a million times helps too! Lol


----------



## Lola

Really starting to love Southern rock. This is just an awesome tune!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Back in the 70's I grew up listening to these groups. Was also fortunate enough to be living across the river from Detroit where we had ample opportunity to see them live at venues such as COBO Hall, Pontiac Silverdome, Pine Knob(now the DTE Centre), Fox Theatre, Palace of Auburn Hills and Meadowbrook Theatre. Was in a band called Crooked Arrow as a teenager and we played 90% Southern Rock by Molly Hatchet, The Outlaws, ZZ Top, Blackfoot, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Marshall Tucker Band but the one that really started me off was The Allman Brothers Band,... the group that created that new genre of music during that time. They still remain my #1 Southern Rock group and I am so grateful that I had the chance to see them live over 30 times since the early 70's.


----------



## leftysg

Midnight Rider said:


> Back in the 70's I grew up listening to these groups. Was also fortunate enough to be living across the river from Detroit where we had ample opportunity to see them live at venues such as COBO Hall, Pontiac Silverdome, Pine Knob(now the DTE Centre), Fox Theatre, Palace of Auburn Hills and Meadowbrook Theatre. Was in a band called Crooked Arrow as a teenager and we played 90% Southern Rock by Molly Hatchet, The Outlaws, ZZ Top, Blackfoot, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Marshall Tucker Band but the one that really started me off was The Allman Brothers Band,... the group that created that new genre of music during that time. They still remain my #1 Southern Rock group and I am so grateful that I had the chance to see them live over 30 times since the early 70's.


Remember of course Joe Louis arena, the Masonic temple in downtown Detroit and the Embassy in Windsor? There was also a concert bar on Huron Church line but I can't recall it atm.


----------



## CDWaterloo

Not a big fan of this genre but I like this song.


----------



## zontar

Nobody's Fault But Mine--Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Dorian2

As a Hard Rock guy I'm still not quite sure why this Chuck Mangione classic struck me in such a particular way when I was 8 (it came out in '77)....but I hold this song in VERY high regard. One of my top 10 all time tunes./


----------



## zontar

Violence--3rd Day Rising


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

T-Bone Walker - *1950





*


----------



## Robert1950

And now for something completely different.... (for this forum anyway)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mooh

Can't do my homework anymore...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Fairies Wear Boots Brownout/Brown Sabbath


----------



## Wardo

I lived in Edmagoon mid 70s across from the base. We were drunken ******** and our neighbors were a load of decent bikers from Ontario - good friends to have when the shit went down, but in between the Allmans, the Tuckers and Charlie Daniels this is some of what we were listening to...lol


----------



## Dorian2

Parents bought this album for me when I was 7. Know it inside out.


----------



## jb welder

Wardo said:


> I lived in Edmagoon mid 70s across from the base. We were drunken ******** and our neighbors were a load of decent bikers from Ontario - good friends to have when the shit went down, but in between the Allmans, the Tuckers and Charlie Daniels this is some of what we were listening to...lol


I remember "House on the Hill" getting airplay, but never heard much else of them.


----------



## davetcan

Wardo said:


> I lived in Edmagoon mid 70s across from the base. We were drunken ******** and our neighbors were a load of decent bikers from Ontario - good friends to have when the shit went down, but in between the Allmans, the Tuckers and Charlie Daniels this is some of what we were listening to...lol


I'm a huge Audience fan, well done!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Wardo

I don’t remember Audience ever getting air play although CFNY might have played them - it as a good station back then. I first heared Howard Werth on a sound track for some British flick about people who dint got no kinda future to look forward to. I hope they emigrated to the new world before their asses got too old .. lol


----------



## Wardo

davetcan said:


>


God damn awesome country clanger. Love it. She was really good and I hope she still is


----------



## davetcan

Wardo said:


> I don’t remember Audience ever getting air play although CFNY might have played them - it as a good station back then. I first heared Howard Werth on a sound track for some British flick about people who dint got no kinda future to look forward to. I hope they emigrated to the new world before their asses got too old .. lol


"Nancy" got a little bit of airplay up here and that was enough for me to run out and buy "The House On The Hill". Not a bad track on that album.


----------



## Wardo

davetcan said:


> "Nancy" got a little bit of airplay up here and that was enough for me to run out and buy "The House On The Hill". Not a bad track on that album.


There was also Howard Werth and the Moonbeams which probably preceded Audience. Can’t remember. Need to drag out my old recerds some time.


----------



## Wardo

As for CFNY. Three am circa 1975 this version of Whiter Shade of Pale comes on and it’s got a shit ton of extra verses and goes on forever. Its obviously Procol Harum so I phone the radio station and ask the guy (you could do that then) what the fuck it that. He says it’s a version that he recorded at some concert when they were in Buffalo.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2

Wardo said:


> God damn awesome country clanger. Love it. She was really good and I hope she still is


This was 2 years ago. Still stronger than hell vocally.


----------



## Dorian2

A Local Yokel.


----------



## davetcan

Wardo said:


> There was also Howard Werth and the Moonbeams which probably preceded Audience. Can’t remember. Need to drag out my old recerds some time.


Post Audience.


----------



## StratCat

Greta Van Fleet. My boys made me aware of this band. They saw them at blues fest in Ottawa.

Young, talented, and with an oh so familiar vibe. But they write good songs, their own songs. I like them; pretty cool.


----------



## zontar

a Live version of Balled of Dwight Fry--Alice Cooper


----------



## mawmow




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

Jontavious Willis


----------



## greco




----------



## Accept2




----------



## zontar

Fault Line Deep Purple (Mk I)


----------



## Kerry Brown

Had a great time at the Chieftain Hotel bar jam last night. We played this song. It's been in my head all night and this morning as well. I hadn't heard it in years. It brought back a lot of memories. I saw the Specials in the PNE Gardens when they backed up the Police in the 70's. They got several encores and the Police were a bit of a let down after their high energy set.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

The Ramones - Anthology


----------



## Alex

Umphrey's McGee - Hall of Fame Live

From the ~10 minute mark, killer jam vibe that builds up. Love this band.


----------



## guitarman2

Listing to Chet on Vinyl:


----------



## LanceT




----------



## shoretyus

A new discovery for me and apparently he was an influence for Hendrix..I can't get enough of him right now


----------



## LanceT




----------



## leftysg

This album by Herbie Mann came up at a family get together. The gals were laughin at the semi nude man 70s era album cover and the jazzz flute but the guitarist is Duane Allman! This starts slow with the flute but when the guitar kicks in...wow!

[video]


----------



## jb welder

Some driving tunes (with a bit of Flo & Eddy & doo-*** in there  )


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

An oldy and a not so well known goodie. Has sent shivers down my spine since I was 17.


----------



## greco

Tasty jazz guitar solo at a reasonable speed...


----------



## mhammer

leftysg said:


> This album by Herbie Mann came up at a family get together. The gals were laughin at the semi nude man 70s era album cover and the jazzz flute but the guitarist is Duane Allman! This starts slow with the flute but when the guitar kicks in...wow!
> 
> [video]


Ah, those were the days. I remember buying Mann's album _Memphis Underground_ when it came out. I loved the solos from Larry Coryell (RIP) but the solos by Sonny Sharrock knocked me off my perch. Discombobulating.





For whatever reason, this evening I stumbled onto the sessions Elvis Costello did with Burt Bacharach. Some of the melodies can meander but he delivers them in such an emotional wrenching way. Of course, when the camera shifts to Bacharach, I somehow get a craving for a Martini & Rossi...on the rocks. Angie, can you fix me one?


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

The albums that Ella did with Joe Pass are wonderful. Here's one track I played over and over. Just tasteful through and through. You exhibited good taste yourself, sir.


----------



## Dorian2

Steve Booke. He does some of the Duncan PUP demos. The longer haired dude that shreds.


----------



## Pjfan12

Audrey and Kate doing Dragonforce Lead and alt.Lead - Through The Fire and Flames from 1:03:23 on.... 9 yr old kate also sings while playing it … geez ...unreal


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Mooh




----------



## jimmythegeek

Discumbobulating is probably the best description of Sonny Sharrock I've ever heard. Ask the Ages is one of those albums I'll never fully get but can't stop listening to.


----------



## Dorian2

Might want to click on the CC button to catch the lyric subtitles.


----------



## leftysg

I was listening to Vinyl Tap last night and the theme was Randy's 2017 album Heavy Blues. He'd play a song by an artist who collaborated with him on a selection from the recording and also play a solo performance from the artist as well. This particular blues player, Walter Trout, really caught my ear so I'm listening to his latest recording called Battle Scars based on his experiences with liver failure. It won awards in 2016 for song and UK blues album of the year. This is the first track of the record. Things get very interesting around the 2 minute mark. Would really like to see him at one of the summer Ontario blues fests.

[video]


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> Might want to click on the CC button to catch the lyric subtitles.


NATURE’S CATHEDRAL KIRKHELLEREN is a cave on the island of Sanna, about 60 km from the Norwegian mainland .. Kirkhelleren is 32 metres high, 20 metres wide and 45 metres deep. It is known as a cathedral formed by nature as it has an alter in the middle of the cave, as well as a pulpit and pulpit stairs. It has cathedral-like acoustics so it is used for acoustic concerts. The cave is one of the venues on the annual Træna festivalen.

From a distance...


----------



## Robert1950

Haven't watch this in a while. I think it is the best version of this medley....


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

greco said:


> NATURE’S CATHEDRAL KIRKHELLEREN is a cave on the island of Sanna, about 60 km from the Norwegian mainland .. Kirkhelleren is 32 metres high, 20 metres wide and 45 metres deep. It is known as a cathedral formed by nature as it has an alter in the middle of the cave, as well as a pulpit and pulpit stairs. It has cathedral-like acoustics so it is used for acoustic concerts. The cave is one of the venues on the annual Træna festivalen.
> 
> From a distance...


Holy shit man. I could taste your excitement as I read that. Wonderful small world. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> Holy shit man. I could taste your excitement as I read that. Wonderful small world. Thanks for sharing.


I visited a friend for a week in Kragerø, southern Norway a few years ago.


----------



## leftysg

For the inner geologist in me, it's interesting how the Earth's structures have formed and how they inspire musicians and artists in performance or composition. That amazing cave on Sanna reminded me of Fingal's cave on Staffa that inspired Mendelssohn's Hebrides overture. It's one thing to see tourists take video there today but to imagine the adventure getting there, exploring (sans tourists) and returning in the early 1800's is all that more head shaking to me. I find it fascinating how a composer pulls together all the elements of his or her experiences to create something that's eternal. It apparently inspired Pink Floyd too. May be a possibility for my UK bucket list.

[video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## leftysg

If you watch reverb tutorials you'll be familiar with Jeff Massey. Here he is with his band, the Steepwater Band. 

[ video]


----------



## Dorian2

Theater Equation (Album is Ayreon's The Human Equation). One of the, IMHO, greatest concept albums created. Here's 1 song (Day Eleven) out of the 20. I might have posted this tune before...


----------



## Dorian2

Haven't listened to this one in close to 30 years now. I had the tape cassette if I remember correctly.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

Just released. New album coming November 7.


----------



## Dorian2

New Jake E Lee's Red Dragon Cartel


----------



## Lakota




----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> Just released. New album coming November 7.


Wouldn't you love them to perform at a summer Ontario blues fest!


----------



## Dorian2

leftysg said:


> Wouldn't you love them to perform at a summer Ontario blues fest!


Absolutely NOT. Screw Ontario and all the awesome concerts they get. Bastards.


----------



## Robert1950

Definitely in my top five of southern rock tunes, along with a couple of ABB songs and Gov't Mule, and maybe one by Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2

Some early morning relaxed listening.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

This one of those "Gawd I'm OLD!!" albums. First listened to it when it came out and a short lived band I was in, covered Diving Duck Blues.






Taj Mahal (album) - Wikipedia


----------



## Robert1950

Okay,...recorded in 1982,... here's a collaboration I never expected to see.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## greco




----------



## leftysg

Lucky enough to have seen Nick Walsh singin' shows with Classic Albums Live.

[video]


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

A Zeppelin concert from 1970


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Kerry Brown

I wish my sense of timing was this good. She stops playing and sings then is back playing without missing a beat. It's too bad there isn't more of her stuff available.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Accept2




----------



## Dorian2

I occasionally check out what's Trending on Youtube. This is kinda cool


----------



## jb welder

And from thunderclouds to little fluffy clouds.


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## Wardo

They're having a real good time singin this:


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Dorian2

Beth Hart's pretty amazing. Seen a bunch of her stuff now.


----------



## cboutilier

I'm basking in the sounds of Duane Allman's studio work on Boz Scaggs' self titled album from Muscle Shoals.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco




----------



## leftysg

[video]




Had this album back in the day.


----------



## zontar

Kerry Brown said:


> I wish my sense of timing was this good. She stops playing and sings then is back playing without missing a beat. It's too bad there isn't more of her stuff available.


She was an amazing singer & guitar player.
I listen to her a lot.


----------



## greco

A Bruno Mars tune by a group of Memphis session musicians...
Tim Akers & The Smoking Section "Uptown Funk"


----------



## bolero

Herbie Mann kicks ass....I am also 100% positive he was inspiration for the movie "anchorman"

currently listening to: Boards of Canada


----------



## greco




----------



## greco




----------



## LanceT

Magpie Salute. Getting my Black Crowes fix, and then some.


----------



## shoretyus

Live Mcartney.....



 fast forward to 41 mins


----------



## Kenmac

Shoretyus, I saw that when it was streaming on YouTube Friday evening. A pretty good concert.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan




----------



## GTmaker

damme it Dave ....you have really upped your music selection....great version of a super cool funk tune.
G.




greco said:


> A Bruno Mars tune by a group of Memphis session musicians...
> Tim Akers & The Smoking Section "Uptown Funk"


----------



## GTmaker

Allways loved the Chicago tune....plus....any B3 player with 2 monster 900 series Leslies on stage has got to be great.
great choices Dave
G.



davetcan said:


>


----------



## GTmaker

I can play this game too...
here a cool number from way back when.
G.





here is another one.


----------



## johnnyshaka

The Blues documentary thread got me digging a little deeper into a few lesser knows blues guys (to me, at least) like R. L. Burnside:


----------



## Dorian2

leftysg said:


> Had this album back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this album back in the day.


Cool. Never heard of these guys before, but it reminded me of Gowan for some reason.


----------



## Dorian2

davetcan said:


>


I'm a huge Kate Bush fan. Everyone who knows me and my style of music is taken a bit by surprise by this fact. I think it had something to do with my age and puberty at the time I first saw this. Instantly fell in love...:it's still like watching and listening to an Angel.


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> damme it Dave ....you have really upped your music selection


Thanks, but what do you mean by that?


----------



## GTmaker

greco said:


> Thanks, but what do you mean by that?


For a guy that listens to Jazz and classical music, I really didn't think that "Uptown Funk" was on your set list.
G.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> For a guy that listens to Jazz and classical music, I really didn't think that "Uptown Funk" was on your set list.
> G.


I listen to almost anything and everything!


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> I'm a huge Kate Bush fan. Everyone who knows me and my style of music is taken a bit by surprise by this fact. I think it had something to do with my age and puberty at the time I first saw this. Instantly fell in love...:it's still like watching and listening to an Angel.


She was one of my 80s faves along with Echo and the bunnymen, INXS, ultravox, psychedelic furs among others.

[video]



 video]


----------



## leftysg

Dorian2 said:


> Cool. Never heard of these guys before, but it reminded me of Gowan for some reason.


They're worth a deeper listen if you like a rock folk prog mix. They remind me a bit of the Moody Blues with some English folk like Roy Harper. The vocals can get a little over dramatic at times but it's nice for a change.


----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


>


Is that Chrystia Freeland on the end?


----------



## Mooh

leftysg said:


> Is that Chrystia Freeland on the end?


Yes, yes it is. There's nothing she can't do.


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Accept2

I normally avoid Mandarin music because of its weird use of X sounds, but this song rocks. Welcome to the 1980s China. Keep making awesome shit like this.....


----------



## Dorian2

Was watching "That British guitarist" on youtube talking about this.


----------



## leftysg

Martin Barre playing in London, end of the month. So yeah, this...

[video]



 video]


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Mooh

Tinnitus, dogs scratching, refrigerator humming. A veritable symphony of annoyances.


----------



## Dorian2

Listening to some heavy Blues on Spotify while I clean the man cave. This is the first one that came up. Can't wait for the rest!!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan




----------



## leftysg

Mooh said:


>


It just dawned on me that the video opening screen looks like the reversal of EL&P's Trilogy cover!

[video]


----------



## jb welder

davetcan said:


>


Ms. McVie also does 'I'd Rather Go Blind' on the _Christine Perfect _album (which features Stan Webb _and_ Danny Kirwan), but you probably have that one and knew this anyway.


----------



## davetcan

jb welder said:


> Ms. McVie also does 'I'd Rather Go Blind' on the _Christine Perfect _album (which features Stan Webb _and_ Danny Kirwan), but you probably have that one and knew this anyway.


I knew it but alas do not have the album. At least I don't think I do, I haven't dug threw the vinyl vaults in quite awhile.


----------



## jb welder

I think @Wardo has posted these guys (this one from the _Quarry_ series)


----------



## Wardo

Damn right. Blackberry Smoke one of my favourite bands.


----------



## vokey design




----------



## mhammer

This is a bunch of kids from Ireland who play some great high-energy blues-infused rock, in the spirit of the Yardbirds and Dr. Feelgood. Never heard of them before a half hour ago. They just showed up on the right-hand Youtube suggestions covering a song I like. I gave them a chance, and am now a fan. Toyght like a toyger. Greta Van Fleet, stand aside!

Here they are barely out of Grade 11.





Here they are a year later impressing the heck out of David Letterman.





And here they are a few years later, with the new ability to grow facial hair!


----------



## mhammer

Just returned from the last day of CityFolk. Went to hear Monkeyjunk and Whitehorse, and they did not disappoint. Monkeyjunk present a surprisingly "big" sound for 3 guys. I gather that Steve Marriner plays a baritone Telecaster, strung low, to be able to play bass lines OR chords, as the circumstance warrants. Whitehorse are a terrific husband/wife duo with a keyboard player and drummer to fill things out. Their vocals capture a nice Everly Brothers vibe. Luke Doucet kept switching between one Gretsch and another and another. Just biting ripping sounds, complemented by great use of his Bigsby and a wonderful reverb. I take it he uses medium gauge strings because some of the fast picking could simply not happen with lighter looser strings.

Also caught some of Terra Lightfoot. She's a competent player, that slings an SG and seems to like a warm crunchy sound. I didn't find the material unpleasant at all, but it wasn't enough to keep me there. I think she needs another person in the band. Either a rhythm guitarist or keyboard player.


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

That's one way of doing it. And there are other double-necks with bass and 6-string in the same package. I gather Marriner's bari-Tele is intended to provide the most options in the smallest and lightest package.


----------



## Swervin55

just heard about this guy at an open mike Friday night. Can't believe I'm 63 and never heard of him before.
JJ Grey


----------



## Robert1950

I the last week I have listened to several James Brown extended version songs from 1965-72


----------



## mhammer

Though one doesn't hear much from him these days, in the '70s, comedian Franklyn Ajaye was hip and as dry-funny as Steven Wright, albeit in another way. One of his bits that I loved was that he had bought a recent James Brown record. The one side went "Hah!.....ungh.....yeah!", and the other side was the "instrumental version".


----------



## mhammer

Love Terry Reid. Initially asked to be the singer when Page was forming Led Zeppelin, he turned the gig down, and the rest is history. A sloppy guitar player, but he just throws himself into the song. I like the comment a guy posted in response to this video: "Looks like your dad. Sings like your hero."





I love the cover-tune gigs he did with Waddy Wachtel's band in L.A. Here's a Beatles tune. Looks like he should be playing Hugh Grant's dad in a Brit rom-com, but belts it out like he's fricking Iggy.


----------



## Lola

The godmother of rock n roll:


----------



## brucew

Winter's coming, going through the list of, "saved stuff to learn later". First one has some nice piano riffs I think I can work out something on the guitar and the horn near the end is simple enough I can do something with a harmonica. Second one looks just like a fun one to play and good alt. bass practice.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cboutilier

Just finished enjoying Buddy Guy live streaming his Austin City Limits performance this evening. Now I'm enjoying some peaceful country & western swing guitar work from Redd Volkaert and mind blowing pedal steel sounds from Big Jim Murphy. I love western swing, its jazz guitar for us country folk.


----------



## Dorian2

Let's change stuff up.


----------



## zontar

DADGAD Fourth Estate


----------



## Lola

A lot of ppl don’t like Nickleback but I do. 

Great cover!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan

But for me this will always be the band of my youth.






and then there was this


----------



## Kenmac

This is kind of a carry over from this thread: 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/the-untold-stories-of-paul-mccartney.225464/

I've been listening to Pauls new album Egypt Station lately and it has some pretty good songs on it but the two songs that most people seem to be talking about are the first one called "Dominoes" and a second song called "Despite Repeated Warnings". 






This second one has more of an epic feel to it. Shifting tempos, key changes and a running time of almost 7 minutes. It's about a crazy sea captain steering his ship in the wrong direction. The crew keeps telling him he's doing the wrong thing but he ignores them.


----------



## Dorian2

Eye and ear candy for this guy. I'm learning this one because of the the Ryoji I just got.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Soulive featuring John Scofield


----------



## zontar

Army of the Lord--BB King


----------



## Gavz

Khruangbin. Excellent playing. Put on the headphones and chill out.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

Fun song with some killer lead. Reminds me of Jerry Garcia or even Dicky Betts.


----------



## LanceT

Speaking of Garcia...


----------



## StratCat

Jonathon Wilson concert that was live streamed last night.

He is so good. My newest favourite artist, hands down.

Concert starts at 5:24


----------



## zontar

Believe--Third Day


----------



## Ti-Ron

I'm feeling groovy!
Maybe @Lola will enjoy it!  Sounds a lot like Vulfpeck!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Milkman

Right now.


----------



## zontar

Last Nite--Muddy Waters


----------



## Robert1950

How minimalist can you get. ES330 -> amp (well, a couple of pedals). Precision Bass. Drum kit - cymbal, high hat, snare, kick drum, and Piano


----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> How minimalist can you get. ES330 -> amp (well, a couple of pedals). Precision Bass. Drum kit - cymbal, high hat, snare, kick drum, and Piano


I actually wish the guitar was a little more minimalist in that Jam. Didn't leave a lot of room for movement. A bit busy. But who am I to critique that guys playing.....haha


----------



## Robert1950

@Dorian2 - I was thinking gear, more so than playing


----------



## zontar

Oneself as Another by Elmo Karjalainen


----------



## Dorian2

Saw that she's doing a few Clinics down East for L&M....and since there aren't a lot of people throwing out drummer tunes.....why not.


----------



## jb welder

I'd forgotten how country-esque this one was. Also always wondered if Marshall Tucker Band heard this one before "Can't You See" got writ.


----------



## Accept2




----------



## LanceT

jb welder said:


> I'd forgotten how country-esque this one was. Also always wondered if Marshall Tucker Band heard this one before "Can't You See" got writ.


I’d been introduced to these guys and this album specifically in the early 80s.
Full circle, my daughter and I share a lot of music and she put this on my phone recently, reintroducing me to it. A highly influential album.


----------



## jb welder

LanceT said:


> I’d been introduced to these guys and this album specifically in the early 80s.
> Full circle, my daughter and I share a lot of music and she put this on my phone recently, reintroducing me to it. A highly influential album.


_Rock n' Roll_ from Loaded may be my favourite song.

Never saw this footage before, cool:


----------



## Mooh




----------



## 1SweetRide

The new Joe Bonamassa album. It's awesome.


----------



## Thornton Davis

Here's a great cover of a fabulous 60's hit with a twist. Gotta say I really like it.






Also listening to this bands hits. This is one of them. Both of these ladies have great voices and are very pretty as well.






TD


----------



## Ti-Ron

Accept2 said:


>


Damn, been a long time since I've listened to Skindred! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robert1950

I have been listening to a lot of these guys recently. I like the funk guitar style, I figure if I practice two hours a day for the next two years, I *might* get into same ballpark,,...


----------



## BSTheTech

Prince’s “Sign ‘O The Times” movie was on and I PVR’d it. Came out in 1987. Stumbled across this oldie but a goodie that I hadn’t heard or thought about for 30 years. A little too polished and “Vegasy” but it’s a great melody. It’s been stuck in my head for three days...


----------



## zontar

She Never Told Me She was a Mime--Weird Al


----------



## Sneaky

Chaz Bundick and The Mattson 2. Kind of psychedelic acid funk jazz pop or something, but I dig it. Give it a try, all the way through:






Video is weird but put it on and go make a cup of tea while you listen.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

25:15 Bobby McFerrin


----------



## jb welder

Some Starship (for @davetcan  )


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

Possibly an inspiration from or a hats off to Gary Moore? Who knows. Slash and Myles are awesome.


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

Some 1974 proto-metal.


----------



## Dorian2

Desolation Blvd. is one of my favorite albums of the time! That's the first time I saw this video. Thanks @jb welder


----------



## greco

error


----------



## jb welder

greco said:


> error


That didn't work, but was it The Staple Singers "This may be the last time", or someone else?


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> "This may be the last time"


That was the title...but I'm nut sure about the artist(s) as it was something I bought from iTunes that was on a composite album.

I'll try YouTube. You were correct.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

Monday...


----------



## zontar

Have You Ever Loved a Woman--Freddie King


----------



## jb welder

Being Thanksgiving and all, heard this one on the radio today, 
*Be Thankful For What You Got*


----------



## zontar

What Happens Next--Joe Satriani





From the album of the same name--in my opinion his best album since The Extremist (My favourite Satriani album)


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> What Happens Next--Joe Satriani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the album of the same name--in my opinion his best album since The Extremist (My favourite Satriani album)


I thought this guy was cool when "Surfin" came out.He just gets cooler as time marches on. Great feel. Great tune. Great guitarist. How tasty can you get!


----------



## Thornton Davis

Sia's performance of her tune "Buttons" in black light from a few years ago is pretty cool, plus it's a catchy tune.






TD


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> I thought this guy was cool when "Surfin" came out.He just gets cooler as time marches on. Great feel. Great tune. Great guitarist. How tasty can you get!


Surfin was a real good one too...

So is the album this was on-
Maserati GT-- Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## zontar

Heaven's Door (From the TV show Underground)--Alice Smith--a bit different than the last couple of songs I posted--but cool song.


----------



## Robert1950

Haven't listened to this in a while. Drums through a Leslie. Who'd have thought


----------



## Dorian2

Been really digging into a lot of Slash stuff lately. I've garnered an entirely new level of respect for the man and his music. Was never really into GnR or any Slash offering till about a year or so ago.


----------



## brucew




----------



## zontar

Play with Me--Jeff Beck


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Lef T

I never get tired of listening to Johnny A


----------



## zontar

Book of the Seven Seals--Dixie Hummingbirds


----------



## cbg1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=249011189130592


----------



## Mooh

LZ


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Moosehead

Thats it, I quit.


----------



## zontar

Soundtrack/score to the old movie, the Robe--composed by Alfred Newman (But not Alfred E.)


----------



## Robert1950

The pivotal Mile Davis album.........


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> The pivotal Mile Davis album.........


Always a tough listen for me...and I'm a huge Miles Davis fan.


----------



## Robert1950

greco said:


> Always a tough listen for me...and I'm a huge Miles Davis fan.


I just listened to the entire thing, non-stop.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Looking for a blues song to sing at open mics. I was looking for something that is a little different. My father used to listen to Burl Ives a lot and I remembered this song. What a smooth voice.


----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> Have You Ever Loved a Woman--Freddie King


I read that really fast and thought it said Have you ever loved a watermelon - Freddie King.


----------



## davetcan

zontar said:


> Surfin was a real good one too...
> 
> So is the album this was on-
> Maserati GT-- Blue Oyster Cult


Otherwise known as "Ain't Got You".


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Raise My Rent--David Gilmour


----------



## Robert1950

@davetcan I ain't got you. One of our band's regular set numbers in the mid to late 60s..


----------



## SWLABR

My first listen through of the new Metric album “Art of Doubt”. I picked up the “indie” release. Exact same songs, just on translucent teal vinyl. 2 discs but not an official double album.

This LP was supposed to be more “guitar driven”, and it is.... but still quite synthy. Which is what caught my attention way back when.
Stand out songs (so far) are “Seven Rules” and “Holding Out”. Actually, the three songs on side C are all good.

****EDIT*** *linked _No Lights on the Horizon_. It's a slower one (and kinda long @ 6+min), but Emily's sweet, sweet vocals on display.


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Dorian2

Just getting into these guys recently. Some great riffage going on here from all band members. And that singer........uuuummmfffff is the only word I can think of.


----------



## davetcan

Robert1950 said:


> @davetcan I ain't got you. One of our band's regular set numbers in the mid to late 60s..


We covered it for years too


----------



## ga20t




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Sneaky

Good cover with a dash of humour...


----------



## Dorian2

Just posted that this was my first solo I learned to play in another thread.


----------



## Robert1950

Sort of Rock, Soul, Jamband fusion


----------



## vadsy

had a chance to catch these guys last weekend. made soundcheck, tried some guitars out and swapped gear stories thanks to friends on TGP. very good and rockin live, catchy tunes. the Leduc and Rolly View girls were out in full force. I know I'm posting a ton of tunes but these have been in heavy rotation for me this week.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> had a chance to catch these guys last weekend. made soundcheck, tried some guitars out and swapped gear stories thanks to friends on TGP. very good and rockin live, catchy tunes. the Leduc and Rolly View girls were out in full force. I know I'm posting a ton of tunes but these have been in heavy rotation for me this week.


Now why can't I hear this kind of stuff on country radio? I guess Sirius might be more likely.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Now why can't I hear this kind of stuff on country radio? I guess Sirius might be more likely.



Although the studio recordings are pretty good it’s unfortunate they don’t capture their live show sound and energy.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Kenmac

This video was posted yesterday on YouTube and I was listening to this earlier today. Marc Martel (who's had a video or two posted here before by forum members) does an amazing cover of "Bohemian Rhapsody" accompanied only by his own piano playing. His Freddie Mercury impression is uncanny. Marc also contributed vocals to the new "Bohemian Rhapsody" movie.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## davetcan

If you can't crank this then throw on some headphones and crank it anyway.


----------



## Mooh

Local guys, senior high school age, got to record in Chicago. I played a gig once with the drummer when he was in grade 10 I think, he was stellar. The guitarist is a former student of mine, I got him from rank beginner to starting jazz. Their school has an excellent music program.


----------



## zontar

John the Revelator--Tim Crahart Blues Band


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> The guitarist is a former student of mine, I got him from rank beginner to starting jazz.


Congratulations! You must be very proud of what you both accomplished as teacher and student.


----------



## zontar

Every Day I Have the Blues -- Elmore James


----------



## jb welder

Go Ernie!


----------



## zontar

O the Deep, Deep Love of Jesus--David Shelley Ensemble


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## StratCat

Picked this up at Grooves Record Shop in London today.

Now on rotation.


----------



## zontar

Human Cannonball --Webb Wilder


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Vienna -- Danny Masters
(Listening to studio version--but here's a live version I found)


----------



## leftysg

If you ever have the opportunity to see Brass Transit...take it. I saw them last evening in Guelph. They are a fantastic band that does a tribute that might as well be Chicago as well as some of their own material. Amazing musicianship and interplay with the audience is guaranteed. Their guitar player was so impressive...Bob McAlpine. Tremendous playing....here's an example. Who needs a backing track when you provide your own! 

[video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lincoln




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Nails it!
I hope Woody Harrelson plays him in the movie.


----------



## Distortion

Brad Paisley. This is country music . Just bought the CD used and the more I play it the better it gets.


----------



## shoretyus

Dub-Princess


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## greco

Kerry Brown said:


>


@Scotty...


----------



## silvertonebetty

Careless wisper seether

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty

greco said:


> @Scotty...


Oh yeah! Get Funky!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

Don't judge!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## ronmac




----------



## leftysg

A song for some of us today...well not 15 feet...450 cm of it anyway!

[video]


----------



## Wardo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

In the Light of the Morning Star--Glenn Kaiser & Joe Filisko


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

A podcast


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Dorian2

Listening to some cool Witch Metal right now.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Dorian2

I love Emmy Lou Harris. Pop listened to her, Charlie Pride, Alabama, Oak Ridge Boys, Johnny Cash. Damn, come to think of it, he had some great taste in music.

I, unfortunately, moved on to Witches.


----------



## zontar

People Don't Get What They Deserve--Sharon Jones & the Dap Kings


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2

XXX Guitar Porn.


----------



## leftysg

Still on a Queen kick. I didn't realize Steve Howe sat in for the flamenco interlude in the middle of Innuendo. Great song that was apparently inspired by Kashmir.

[video]


----------



## butterknucket

Feeling a little nostalgic from when I was a kid.


----------



## Dorian2

Well thanks to the Theory section and @Mooh and @Geert van der Veen I'm listening to Canon in D. Know the tune, never knew the name.






And since this came up in my list after that one, one of my favorite Jazz standards. There really aren't many, just a handful or 2 for me.


----------



## zontar

Thunderclap the Dap Kings


----------



## bluehugh2

John McLaughlin and Jimmy Herring


----------



## cbg1




----------



## greco

Peppermint Candy by @King Loudness 
https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/another-new-one-peppermint-candy.228718/


----------



## Mooh

This being the anniversary of his death.


----------



## sorbz62

As a Floyd fan, I love this cover.


----------



## Dorian2

sorbz62 said:


> As a Floyd fan, I love this cover.


I'm going to have to check these guys out. Great sound.


----------



## davetcan

Special mention to George Harrison on slide.


----------



## marcos

davetcan said:


> Special mention to George Harrison on slide.


Very nice Dave. Never herd this before. Great slow blues and awesome slide from Mr. Harrison. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leftysg

davetcan said:


> Special mention to George Harrison on slide.


Great tune and jam. Towards the end reminded me of a late era Beatles like in She's so Heavy. Same progression?


----------



## John Fisher

Yep I completely missed this CD thanks


----------



## John Fisher

Last Thin Lizzy Show Filmed


----------



## davetcan

From the same album.


----------



## jimmythegeek

This is the beginning of my rough sledding-era with Miles. I dig this one, In A Silent Way, Big Fun, On the Corner, Tribute to Jack Johnson and Pangea. The rest of the electric stuff is really hit or miss for me.


----------



## zontar

Long Distance Runaround Yes


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> Theme to the TV show--The Prisoner...


"We want information!"


----------



## bluebayou

McKenna Mendelson Mainline - Stink


----------



## greco

bluebayou said:


> McKenna Mendelson Mainline - Stink


An old favourite of mine


----------



## davetcan

bluebayou said:


> McKenna Mendelson Mainline - Stink


----------



## KapnKrunch

bluebayou said:


> McKenna Mendelson Mainline - Stink





greco said:


> An old favourite of mine





davetcan said:


>


I saw Mendelson Joe at Victory Burlesque in Toronto. Some guy in the crowd shouted out: 

"F--- you, Joe!" 

Joe gave it right back to him. "F---me, no f--- you!

I was somewhat shocked. It was the early seventies. 

Later I saw Mendelson Joe at Fort William Gardens in Thunder Bay. Same thing happened again. It was a set-up! 

Anyone else catch this act?


----------



## Dorian2

@John Fisher , strange how I'm just listening to this one right now. Must be Thin Lizzy night!


----------



## John Fisher

that better though, that Gary Moore Lizzy, as much as I like Sykes, he was no Gary Moore


----------



## Boogyin1979

Such a mint record.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## greco

Boogyin1979 said:


> Such a mint record.
> View attachment 232544
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sneaky

KapnKrunch said:


> I saw Mendelson Joe at Victory Burlesque in Toronto. Some guy in the crowd shouted out:
> 
> "F--- you, Joe!"
> 
> Joe gave it right back to him. "F---me, no f--- you!
> 
> I was somewhat shocked. It was the early seventies.
> 
> Later I saw Mendelson Joe at Fort William Gardens in Thunder Bay. Same thing happened again. It was a set-up!
> 
> Anyone else catch this act?


Ha. I saw Joe open for Rush in Bramalea in ‘73 or so. Someone in the crowd shouted out something like “we want Rush!”. Joe stopped mid-song and told the guy to fuck off and come back when Rush came on. He got a huge round of applause. Maybe that’s where he got the idea.


----------



## Boogyin1979

greco said:


>


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

KapnKrunch said:


> "We want information!"


You are Number 6


----------



## zontar

How My Should Cries Out Kansas


----------



## jb welder

Jesse Ed Davis _Keep Me Comin_'


----------



## vadsy

afternoon radio banter about movie bands brought this one up, I loved it when it came out


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## cbg1




----------



## Robert1950

I first heard this group in 1973 and it really changed the direction of the needle on my musical compass. ( what I listened to, NOT what I could play  )


----------



## SWLABR

Been on a later released Zep kick. 

_Presence_, and _In Through the Out Door _on heavy repeat. Two of Bonham's most complex drumming LP's.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## shoretyus

...Nice song .....cbg1, post: 2354198


----------



## StratCat




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

At 3:30 in morning. Won't see this Toronto or Montreal. Just hope you aren't just coming off a late shift with a migraine


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

War--Joe Satriani


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## leftysg

Marc Martel...perhaps you recognize the name from his unbelievable covers of Freddie Mercury and Queen, but I have spent much of the day listening to playlists, covers and originals he has performed. He has some great holiday tunes out there to enjoy, so if you love Queen, you will love him. I think he is one of the most talented musicians out there today and I hope to have the chance to see him perform. Here's a cover, original and Queen cover. Amazing

[video]




[video]




[video]


----------



## John Fisher




----------



## Dorian2

A little bit of Canada


----------



## zontar

Broke Music -- AC Reed & Albert Collins


----------



## shoretyus

got to see Ac Reed and the Spark plugs in T-bay in the late 80's


zontar said:


> Broke Music -- AC Reed & Albert Collins


----------



## vadsy




----------



## BSTheTech

Became excruciatingly sick of CanCon on the local rock station so put Satellite in the truck. Liking the B.B. King Bluesville station. No more Bryan Adams or Red Fucking Ryder!


----------



## Blind Dog

Where were you?


----------



## StratCat

Great concert by a great band.


----------



## zontar

Satch Boogie--Joe


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## jimmythegeek

Charlie Haden's Montreal Tapes from Jazzfest in 1997. The trio with Gonzalo Rubalcaba and Paul Motian. Electrifying interplay. People talk shit about Paul Motian's drumming being too simple but I idolize him. Been trying to steal his style for 11 years. Not nearly as simple as it sounds.


----------



## Dorian2

Blind Dog said:


> Where were you?


Toddling around shitting ma britches most likely. I was 2 when Imagine was released. You?


----------



## greco

error


----------



## greco

The late Paul Bley (1932-2016), Canadian pianist. 

A different approach to the blues!


----------



## Lola

Does anyone remember this band?


----------



## zontar

I Know Where I Belong--Joe Bonamassa


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

A little Opera. Sorta kinda but not exactly!! Missed these guys last year because I gave my ticket to my daughters friend who's a huge fan. Was worth it too. Made em happy.


----------



## jimmythegeek

greco said:


> The late Paul Bley (1932-2016), Canadian pianist.
> 
> A different approach to the blues!


Paul Bley's solo stuff is so cool.


----------



## zontar

A Phase I'm Going Through Joe Satriani


----------



## johnnyshaka

This popped up on my Reddit feed this morning and I enjoyed it.





After doing a little digging to see where it came from I found this:

Three Minute Heroes — Making sure young people have their voices heard…

In a nutshell, a group of UK music producers put a program together where they went out to schools and gave kids a chance to come up with lyrics using various creative writing techniques and then gave what came of that to local bands/musicians and had them put music to the lyrics. The results are actually pretty cool and you can stream the album from here:

Music — Three Minute Heroes


----------



## StratCat

Michael Steele of The Bangles brought me to the Runaways. I had no idea she was in this band until now.

And bonus, Lita Ford with a killer explorer.


----------



## zontar

He Never Said a Mumbling Word--Golden Gate Jubilee Quartet


----------



## Blind Dog

Dorian2 said:


> Toddling around shitting ma britches most likely. I was 2 when Imagine was released. You?


Sorry about your britches.

December 8th, 1980--I was working at _Speakeasy Audio_, on Grafton St., in Halifax.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Kerry Brown

Wardo said:


>


What a great story teller. Love it!


----------



## Robert1950

I've always had a soft spot for Ravel's Bolero


----------



## zontar

Haydn Symphony 88 Finale--Paul Gilbert


----------



## leftysg

I've always had a soft spot for Jeff Beck's Bolero.

[video]


----------



## bolero

Grover Washington


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

A parody of Bad to the Bone on a Cigar Box Guitar


----------



## Kerry Brown

These guys are weird but I can’t stop listening to them.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2159435857653137


----------



## Dorian2

^^ The Joe Cocker of the Mandolin. Cool shit there.


----------



## Hamstrung

Two of the saddest yet beautiful videos/songs I've ever heard. Guthrie Govan provides sublime guitar work for these that is as emotional as it gets for me.


----------



## Dorian2

@Hamstrung, not sure if they're in your wheelhouse or not, but if you want to check out a couple of great albums produced by Wilson check out Opeth's Damnation and/or Blackwater Park. The former got me into Wilson. The latter got me hooked on Opeth for life. Wilson's brilliant.


----------



## Hamstrung

Dorian2 said:


> @Hamstrung, not sure if they're in your wheelhouse or not, but if you want to check out a couple of great albums produced by Wilson check out OPeth's Damnation and/or Blackwater Park. The former got me into Wilson. The latter got me hooked on Opeth for life. Wilson's brilliant.


I'll check them out. Steven Wilson is definitely a "rabbit hole" type of artist. If you get into what he's doing (or had done with Porcupine Tree) you find a bunch of other related work that's amazing!


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Mooh

Way better than I expected.


----------



## Robert1950

I found this fun to listen to as a former high school band and r&b band alto sax player (have not played in over 45 years). I also haves a soft spot for the baritone sax.


----------



## Dorian2

Classic Ace.


----------



## Mooh

...rings, pearls...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I've never heard of this guy, but he seems to know how to play guitar a little bit.


----------



## zontar

Reflected--Alice Cooper


----------



## Robert1950

Not exactly guitar........


----------



## Dorian2

@Robert1950 ....doesn't have to be guitar! Had a chance when I went to GMAC in the 90's to see a clinic and passed on the opportunity. Really regret it.


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> ....doesn't have to be guitar!


AMAZING! One of my favourites. Totally made my day. Thanks.


----------



## Robert1950

vocals, dance, saxophone...


----------



## greco

I just heard this for the first time a day or so ago. 
How did I miss it?


----------



## Dorian2

greco said:


> AMAZING! One of my favourites. Totally made my day. Thanks.


First day of Winter to boot!


----------



## leftysg

Canadian band,artist that I just bumped into through the magic of Google. They are called Weather Station. If the singer looks familiar, she has had a recurring role on Murdoch Mysteries as Edna, George Crabtree's love interest in a couple of seasons. Her name is Tamara Hope and Wow, can she sing. 

[video]


----------



## bluebayou




----------



## zontar

Can't Slow Down--Joe Satriani


----------



## Dorian2

What a great album that is.


----------



## Mooh

...blue memories start calling...


----------



## leftysg

bluebayou said:


>


One of those songs where I'd hear incorrect lyrics. Instead of " one of these days I'm going to cut you into little pieces", I'd hear, " one of these days I'm going to dance with a gypsy."


----------



## Lincoln

Ever wake up with a song playing in your head and wonder where in the hell your sub-conscience dug that up from? I woke up with this song today. No idea why. But anyway, check out the guitar solo starting at about 1:18


----------



## jb welder

Lincoln said:


> check out the guitar solo starting at about 1:18


Nice. Amos Garrett. That song was huge and got quite overplayed when it was a hit, but good to hear now.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## davetcan

leftysg said:


> Canadian band,artist that I just bumped into through the magic of Google. They are called Weather Station. If the singer looks familiar, she has had a recurring role on Murdoch Mysteries as Edna, George Crabtree's love interest in a couple of seasons. Her name is Tamara Hope and Wow, can she sing.
> 
> [video]


Channeling some Joni Mitchell, needless to say.


----------



## davetcan

SWLABR said:


>


One of my favourite bands !


----------



## SWLABR

davetcan said:


> One of my favourite bands !


Definitely!!


----------



## KapnKrunch

So much good music in this thread, I can't keep up!

Here my bit for today.


----------



## jb welder

The Who '96 Quadrophenia live. Special guests PJ Proby (not Gary Glitter lol), Billy Idol. Zak Starkey's 1st Who gig/tour.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> What a great album that is.


It is, as are many of his.
My favourite is the Extremist.


----------



## zontar

La Catedral: Allegro solemn Sharon Isbin


----------



## mhammer

A concert with Los Straitjackets and Marshall Crenshaw. Crenshaw isn't in perfect form, but it's a surprisingly great pairing. They definitely get each other. Here's part of it.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Glory -- Bobby McFerrin


----------



## BSTheTech

Stolen off TGP. Note the Pignose amp


----------



## zontar

Go Down Moses -- Arlo Guthrie


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


>


You know how Cartman had that tic where if he heard the start of _Come Sail Away, _he had to sing through the whole song?
Well, my tic is if anyone posts Boney M, I have to post _Rasputin_, with this dude dancing. Sorry no cape this time.


----------



## leftysg

jb welder said:


> You know how Cartman had that tic where if he heard the start of _Come Sail Away, _he had to sing through the whole song?
> Well, my tic is if anyone posts Boney M, I have to post _Rasputin_, with this dude dancing. Sorry no cape this time.


Fortunately, my tic allows me to push the change station button.


----------



## leftysg

This thing is kinda cool. I'm not sure if the price, the effort to install and the potential replacement frustrations make it worthwhile, but it sounds cool for those who like ambient sound creation.

[video]


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> You know how Cartman had that tic where if he heard the start of _Come Sail Away, _he had to sing through the whole song?
> Well, my tic is if anyone posts Boney M, I have to post _Rasputin_, with this dude dancing. Sorry no cape this time.


If there was a "really like" option I woulda clicked that!


----------



## jb welder

leftysg said:


> Fortunately, my tic allows me to push the change station button.


Yeah, I hate those radio edits too. For sure it's not the whole experience without being preceded by the full 7m10s of _Night Flight to Venus_. I'll try to do better next time.


----------



## KapnKrunch

*Stop Making Sense* by *Talking* *Heads* on Amazon Prime (with subtitles too.)


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Fairies Wear Boots Brownout/Brown Sabbath


----------



## Wardo




----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

You Always Have My Back--Jed Brewer


----------



## leftysg

[video]


----------



## Mooh

Leafs & Islanders, and it ain't music to my ears.

Carry on.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Frankenstein--Edgar Winter Group


----------



## Dorian2

A good un.


----------



## Lola

Dorian2 said:


> A good un.


This is very interesting. I hear so many different old school band influences in this. Yes comes to mind in a few parts.


----------



## Dorian2

Lola said:


> This is very interesting. I hear so many different old school band influences in this. Yes comes to mind in a few parts.


It's another brain child from Arjen Anthony Lucassen. He's an Old School Prog Rock monster IMO. He uses a lot of Alternate, Death, Prog and mainstream Metal people in his work. Check Ayreon out.


----------



## mhammer

Listened to a Warren Haynes concert on the drive back from Toronto last night. He has great chops, great tone, great phrasing, and even a pretty good voice, but jeez he makes John Lee Hooker sound like the Prince of Melody. It was 90 minutes of modal riffing. I was listening on my MP3 player and couldn't reach in to change files until we stopped to gas up. Would I love to have him at a jam? Sure. But Warren, *I'm *picking the tunes.

I don't know what this song is specifically about, and I don't know why, but it gets me weepy _every_ _single _ _time_; like watching E.T.say goodbye to Elliot. There is a thread of quiet wistful regret running through it. It sounds more mature than the singer probably is; as in I would expect it to be from someone 30-40 years older than he is.


----------



## StratCat




----------



## zontar

Gallows Pole-- Odetta


----------



## jb welder

Happy Buffet Day everybody!
Yes it's a real thing, at least in the US. 
Musically I'm also looking forward to 'Tapioca Day' and 'Introduce a Girl to Engineering Day'.


----------



## KapnKrunch

@StratCat


----------



## KapnKrunch

@jb welder


----------



## StratCat

KapnKrunch said:


> @jb welder


Apparently one of the top blues albums from 2018 and was a Christmas gift from a friend. I’m liking it.

Cool/Interesting lineup - DBramhall II & CSexton (from Arc Angels) and Ray Parker Jr (Ghostbusters fame!).


----------



## StratCat

And speaking of the Arc Angels, formed after SRV died. Chris Layton, Tommy Shannon and the aforementioned Doyle Bramhall II and Charlie Sexton


----------



## bolero

Dr John, Duke Elegant


----------



## shoretyus

Wow...so much goodness....


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## jb welder




----------



## KapnKrunch

@jb welder Nick Lowe, i recognize. Who are the other guys?

Their set-up so straight-forward. Their performance simple and polished.

Makes other stuff look like overkill.

(We used to do _Crackin_ _ Up_ when I had _LG and the Fun Guys. _I learned _When I Write the Book_ as well but it never got performed)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> @jb welder Nick Lowe, i recognize. Who are the other guys?


Dave Edmunds and Billy Bremner on guitars, Terry Williams drums. Terry Williams also played for Dire Straits for a while.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

Missing these guys a bit.


----------



## jb welder

LanceT said:


> Missing these guys a bit.


Brilliant guitar lick, definitely a candidate for that 'what song do you turn up when you hear the intro' thread.


----------



## Beach Bob

Trying hard to expand my musical horizons...

Weather Report - Heavy Weather

I think I can appreciate it for the artistry... not sure there is anything on it that I'd ever want to play (or maybe even listen too again....I'm so uncultured)


----------



## Robert1950

There is a song here, by an astrophysicist named Brian May, participating scientist - stereoscopic imaging and guy who noodles on the guitar, noodles EXTREMELY well.


----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> Gallows Pole-- Odetta


Too cool. Great Rabbit Hole song to go down.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## LanceT

Dorian2 said:


>


That's pretty cool.


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


>


Punjabi Limp Bizkit, sounded good


----------



## zontar

All Your Love--John Mayall & the Bluesbreakers (With Eric Clapton)


----------



## Lola

Remember this one?


----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

Enjoying the double Golden Globe wins for Bohemian Rhapsody with some early Queen blues. They got the led out on this one.

[video]


----------



## leftysg

remember this one? America was always a sort of guilty pleasure for me because of the pop/ top 40 direction some songs went in. Horse With No Name, Ventura Highway and this one are tunes of theirs I still enjoy, among others.

[video]


----------



## KapnKrunch

leftysg said:


> remember this one? America was always a sort of guilty pleasure for me because of the pop/ top 40 direction some songs went in. Horse With No Name, Ventura Highway and this one are tunes of theirs I still enjoy, among others.
> 
> [video]


"Guilty pleasure"? Are you kidding? Their debut self-titled album didn't have a bad song on it.


----------



## jb welder

leftysg said:


> Horse With No Name,


John Einarson the music writer used to always call that one 'Horse with no Neil'


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


>


Liked it until the Cookie Monster vocals.


----------



## Milkman

I like this a lot


----------



## Dorian2

Milkman said:


> Liked it until the Cookie Monster vocals.


His Growls are actually pretty good in terms of Growl styles IMO, but it certainly isn't for everybody. Took me a while and a lot of listening to Death Metal to hear the differences in form. I didn't grow up with it at all. Got into the Growl stuff in my late 30's...


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> His Growls are actually pretty good in terms of Growl styles IMO, but it certainly isn't for everybody. Took me a while and a lot of listening to Death Metal to hear the differences in form.


I can hear them, and I would agree that it takes skill and practice to do it well, but at the end of the day it’s just a tone that doesn’t appeal to me.

But, at least I can find something in the clip that I like.


----------



## Dorian2

For @Milkman


----------



## zontar

Just a Memory-- John Mayall


----------



## davetcan

Let me know if you need the intro to this next one translated into Canadian English


----------



## bluebayou

Pink Floyd - Meddle and Dark Side


----------



## zontar

Flight of the Bumble Beegle--Scepter (Dave Beegle)


----------



## Lincoln

Dorian2 said:


> For @Milkman


lol.......I didn't see that coming!


----------



## Wardo

Music City Road House and riffin along with what ever comes up.


----------



## zontar

Rain -- Johnny Winter


----------



## zontar

Baby Please Don't Go--Alvin Lee


----------



## Lola

Everyone starting their day while I am trying to sleep ffs! I have the afternoon shift starting at 2:30 and I don’t even get to sleep in. I smell eggs being cooked, the toaster is popping and the coffee is just being brewed. I really have to go back to sleep.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Rain -- Johnny Winter


I have always loved Johnny Winter. Rest In Peace Johnny. The world loved you and always will!


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> For @Milkman


Same as the other clip. Enjoyed the prog intro. The band can play, but yeah as soon as Cookie Monster starts singing......I laugh a little but I can’t listen to that for long.


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> Baby Please Don't Go--Alvin Lee


I prefer this version!


----------



## bzrkrage




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Lola said:


> I prefer this version!


Figured you would---there are a lot of versions of the song (Both in the original blues arrangement Alvin Lee's version used--and the arrangement AC/DC used.)
On another forum I had a thread with a different versions--some were kind of odd...


----------



## zontar




----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


>


I dig ‘70’s cartoons that rock.
I love me some Pointer Sisters.


----------



## leftysg

Some tasty Queen Lost Opportunity Blues. Brian singin' and playin'

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Earworm warning! If you like grammar, you will like this one. Used often in my classroom.

[video]




Kids, little and big, "like" this one too.

[video]


----------



## zurn

Sonic Youth - Sister


----------



## Xelebes

Roy Hargrove Musical Celebration (2019)


----------



## jimmythegeek

zurn said:


> Sonic Youth - Sister
> Love that album!


----------



## jb welder

zurn said:


> Sonic Youth - Sister


Those slippers would go better with _Dirty_.


----------



## zontar

Concerto grosso in D minor, Op. 6/10, HWV 328: Ouverture -- Collegium Aureum


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## leftysg

I really enjoyed 1970s Styx from Lady through their Equinox, Crystal Ball (Tommy Shaws debut), Grand Illusion and Pieces of Eight releases. Not sure why they got so despised by some...perhaps overplayed and somewhat repetitive in their song themes? Anyway they had some solid rock and roll playing, great harmonies and lead vocals.
Nice bluesy rocker here.
[video]


----------



## StratCat

Kiss rehearsal, 1976 without makeup.

If you are a fan, this is quite interesting to watch.


----------



## zontar

Lame Claim to Fame--Weird Al


----------



## LanceT




----------



## zontar

Some Roy Buchanan--very talented guitar player he was.


----------



## zurn

jb welder said:


> Those slippers would go better with _Dirty_.


Lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Thanks alot ernest tubb








Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

I Can't Quit you Baby--Dread Zeppelin


----------



## Milkman

On the weekend the missus and I watched Roger Waters’ The Wall Live in Berlin(big assed concert right after they tore down the wall).

It’s a great multi star cast with lots of Canadian content.

Anyway, part of that of course is Waters bitterness about WWII and lots of other issues.

So, on Sunday I found myself listening to Vera Lynn (We’ll meet again) and Gracie Fields (Lili Marlene).

It’s no secret I’m fond of nostalgia and history (no doubt my favorite troll will confirm). I recall hearing my dad sing those sings when I was a kid.

I put that stuff on while I was enjoying a nice soak in the whirlpool tub, sipping on a nice Bordeaux and staring up at a Monet print.

I did get funny looks from the family as I emerged.


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks to another thread where Cajons came up, I did a search to see WTF they were.


----------



## zontar

The Fish (Schindleria Praematurus) -Yes


----------



## Kerry Brown

jb welder said:


>


My wife won't let me play Junior Brown when she's in the car. When she's not it gets played really, really loud.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2

Was watching a guitar thing with Mattias Eklundh called Rhtym with Konnakol because I had no clue what it was. Now I'm watching this.


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> Was watching a guitar thing with Mattias Eklundh called Rhtym with Konnakol because I had no clue what it was. Now I'm watching this.


This is apparently a form of Indian classical music:
MadRasana Unplugged brings artist and the art form closer to the listeners of music. We begin Season 3 with the most traditional, classical & ancient vocal percussive art form of India; the mother of all percussive languages – Konnakkol. In this video we present to you an exclusive ‘Konnakkol Duet’ by Vidwan B R Somashekar Jois and Kumari V Shivapriya. They will be reciting few exciting rhythmic phrases set to Mishrachaapu Tala followed by a special Mohara-Korvai composed by Vidwan B C Manjunath


----------



## Wardo

Not sure I'd want to see the tab for that...lol

Sometimes I listen to Indian music in my truck. Driving along pounding the buttons on FM and it's all drivel so end up listening to the Indian station or jazz.


----------



## zontar

Don't Pass Me By--Phil Keaggy (not the same as the Beatles' song)






Some Uriah Heep-esque keyboard in this one


----------



## davetcan




----------



## jb welder

davetcan said:


>


Ronnie Wood on tele bass?


----------



## zontar

You Can't Hide-- Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee


----------



## davetcan

jb welder said:


> Ronnie Wood on tele bass?


Yep, and a rather superb bass line imho.


----------



## shoretyus

Eyes in love......


----------



## greco

shoretyus said:


> Eyes in love......


AMAZING! I can hear Jaco Pastorius and Marcus Miller in her playing.
Totally enjoyable for me. Many thanks for posting this.

Every bass player should consider watching this.

More about her...
Official Site


----------



## KapnKrunch

Ukulele wizard James Hill.

[YouTube video -- of a young, very "square" JH playing Paperback Writer -- refuses to function here...]


----------



## KapnKrunch

The Uke rocks!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Now for something completely different.


----------



## johnnyshaka

New Colin James album that has earned a Juno nomination.


----------



## Scottone

stumbled onto this one the other day. Great cover of one of my favourite Elton tunes


----------



## mhammer

Documentary on the recording of Steely Dan's "Aja" album. Some interesting alternate takes.


----------



## mhammer

davetcan said:


>


I always thought that the solos on the Yardbirds "Shapes of Things" and "Happenings Ten Years Time Ago" hadtwo of the most complete, concise, and self-contained solos in rock. Not a speck o' cereal.


----------



## vadsy

wouldn't have heard this if it wasn't for SNL. I usually steer clear of these guys


----------



## vadsy

I didn't realize this was Ricky Skaggs' daughter, solid voice. young kids and their hipster Jesus, I like this song and vibe


----------



## vadsy

haven't jammed on this in awhile


----------



## mhammer

Interrupted watching the Netflix film about Quincy Jones for breakfast, and am heading back to it. Fascinating history of this guy, and decent flick. I hadn't realized that Rashida Jones (who most people will know from _Parks & Recreation_ or _Angie Tribeca_) was his daughter. Not like "Jones" is a particularly unique last name.

Addendum: I also hadn't realized Rashida's mom was Peggy Lipton. I knew he had been married to her, but never made the connection. Rashida's pigmentation is a blend of her parents, but now that I know who her mo is, you can really see the similarity in their faces.

Not only is the film a fascinating history of the guy, but you realize how much of a history of 20th century American music this guy represents, in terms of who he was connected with. Jeez, stick him, John Hammond Sr., Arif Mardin, and Pete Seeger in a box and you pretty much have the entire story, with the exception of WWI and earlier.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Sunny1433

Anyone listen to How Long by Ariel Posen? The album's been on Spotify for a month now. See pretty good soundscapes!


----------



## LanceT

Tokyo Police Club, New Blues.

Maybe not their best but I like how drummer Greg Alsop propels the song.


----------



## zontar

Victory Parade from Ben Hur--Miklos Rosza


----------



## vadsy

zontar said:


> Victory Parade from Ben Hur--Miklos Rosza


I believe this was the first film I actually watched as a child, crazy the impression it made and how certain things stuck with me. The music is very recognizable


----------



## zontar

vadsy said:


> I believe this was the first film I actually watched as a child, crazy the impression it made and how certain things stuck with me. The music is very recognizable


Some of those old movies have music that really makes the film--and the music brings to mind some of the scenes.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Taiwan band mastered in Hamilton.


----------



## Dorian2

We were talking about her Dad in another thread. Thought I'd check out what Sophie was doing...apparently she's getting a lot of stuff going on her own. Sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## SG-Rocker

And you'll never hear surf music again...


----------



## zontar

Money For Nothing/Beverley Hillbillies -- Weird Al


----------



## jimmythegeek

I never gave this record a fair shake. Bernard Butler is a riff machine and the vocals definitely channel Bowie at his gender-bending best. I still like Dog Man Star better but this is superb.


----------



## bolero

Steve Howe - the haunted melody


----------



## JazzyT

Guilty pleasure: K-Pop. Is it just me?


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

USA, Turkey, German Fusion!


----------



## SG-Rocker

Probably shouldn't watch under the influence of mind bending drugs....


----------



## KapnKrunch

@Dorian2 

Build MIDI Bass Pedals for About $150


----------



## Dorian2

@SG-Rocker LMFAO


----------



## cboutilier

I'm on a big Dead & Company kick right now.


----------



## mhammer

cboutilier said:


> I'm on a big Dead & Company kick right now.


Then I hope you go to the Sugarmegs site, if you haven't done so already. Fans have uploaded what seems to be every Grateful Dead show, and spinoff (Furthur, Ratdog, Jerry Garcia Band, et al.), ever performed. Not "ever recorded", but ever _performed_. While it has many many other artists, it began as a site for Deadheads to post shows.


----------



## mhammer

SG-Rocker said:


> And you'll never hear surf music again...


It's funny, you know. We usually think about the role that volume has in increasing guitar sustain by making the guitar resonate. Dick Dale uses a clean tone, plenty of reverb, and Dual Showmans for volume. You have to wonder about how all that "loud" shakes those reverb springs just a little more than we're used to.


----------



## zontar

The Great Escape --not from the movie--but a cool song all the same by Phil Keaggy


----------



## cboutilier

mhammer said:


> Then I hope you go to the Sugarmegs site, if you haven't done so already. Fans have uploaded what seems to be every Grateful Dead show, and spinoff (Furthur, Ratdog, Jerry Garcia Band, et al.), ever performed. Not "ever recorded", but ever _performed_. While it has many many other artists, it began as a site for Deadheads to post shows.


Will do!


----------



## zontar

Nobody Knows You When You're Down & Out -- Odetta


----------



## jb welder

Doubt this one will be up very long. Hard to believe this tune is over 20yrs old already.


----------



## zontar

Heart of Gold Charles Bradley


----------



## Lola

A fan just nails this song when David invited him on stage to play with them. Amazing!


----------



## John Fisher

The King of Rock n Roll at his Best


----------



## John Fisher

Another just because


----------



## zontar

When I Wake Up in Glory--Mahalia Jackson
If this was an instrumental I probably wouldn't listen to it--but Mahalia's voice just makes this song.


----------



## mhammer

Richard Thompson's rendition of "White Room". He rocks pretty dang hard for a Celtic folkie usually seen slinging a Lowden.


----------



## zontar

The Train Kept a Rollin' The Yardbirds
There are many versions of this song, some that sound similar & some quite different, but this is my favourite version.


----------



## Dorian2

Really getting into Wardruna lately.


----------



## zontar

Sunshine of Your Love--Cream


----------



## greco

The Steve D'Angelo Quintet from Ottawa is playing at our local The Jazz Room on Feb. 23rd. I hope to attend.


----------



## John Fisher

Well that's very interesting @Dorian2 . Sounds like Enya on steroids


----------



## mhammer

greco said:


> The Steve D'Angelo Quintet from Ottawa is playing at our local The Jazz Room on Feb. 23rd. I hope to attend.


I like Steve's tone. I gather that necessitates moving up to a 12-52 string set. Those don't sound like light gauge to me.


----------



## Dorian2

John Fisher said:


> Well that's very interesting @Dorian2 . Sounds like Enya on steroids


I seriously have no clue why this style of music affects me like it does. It's kinda strange. But one of my 1st cousins is Wiccan, so maybe that vibe just runs in my blood. We're also of Gaelic descent, so who knows.


----------



## shoretyus

Some shredding


----------



## davetcan

JazzyT said:


> Guilty pleasure: K-Pop. Is it just me?


I just turn off the audio.


----------



## zontar

Stolen Prayer -- Alice Cooper (with some help from Chris Cornell)


----------



## mhammer

Not music, but _about_ music.

Just came back from an interesting talk/interview with engineer/academic Susan Rogers, as part of the Megaphono festival this week. ( MAIN PAGE — MEGAPHONO )

She has/had an interesting career in music, teching at some of the major studios in L.A., spending 5 years as Prince's primary engineer, and eventually moving on to a graduate degree in music cognition at McGill and a professorship at Berklee. As much as I like Prince, the interviewer spent more time focussing on him than I was really interested in, but she still had some interesting things to say, about Prince and other matters.

The interviewer asked for an estimation of how much unreleased music of his there was in "the vault". She said that her opinion had changed since Prince's passing. Having been on call and gone without sleep for extended periods between 1983-1987 (Purple Rain up through most of The Black Album), so she could set up to record whenever Prince had an idea, she had some idea of the volume of unreleased music there was...particularly since she was the one who had set up the vault. But she had no idea how much of the music had been leaked out. It seems that he would make cassettes to listen to in the car, while driving, to mull over tracks, and simply toss them into the back seat to put in another one. Bring the T-Bird in for some detailing, and the cassettes in the back seat would either disappear or get dubbed. Similarly, he made tapes for his various girlfriends, break up with them, and the new boyfriend would discover the tapes. So she said that when she was Skyping with a bootlegger, and asked him how much of the stuff had already been bootlegged, the fellow looked into the camera and said, confidently "ALL of it".

One of the more intriguing statements she made was that she felt that music and food were going in opposite directions. Once upon a time we prepared all our food at home and only went out to eat on very special occasions. For music, we relied on others. Now, people rarely eat food they've prepared themselves at home, but everyone has their own little home recording setup and makes their own music. A bit of an exaggeration, but the trend is evident.

I'll have to miss her second talk tomorrow, but here's the blurb for it:
"_Experimental psychologist Dr. Susan Rogers of the Berklee College of Music will examine the correlation between personality traits and preferences to look at those factors that influence popular music and our personal music libraries. How does music which is cutting edge and difficult one day become mainstream the next? What should artists and producers be considering when making albums?

Susan Rogers holds a doctoral degree in experimental psychology from McGill University (2010). Prior to her science career, Susan was a multiplatinum-earning record producer, engineer, mixer and audio technician. She is best known for her work with Prince (1983-1987) but production/engineering credits also include David Byrne, Barenaked Ladies, Geggy Tah, Nil Lara, Robben Ford, Tricky, Michael Penn, and Jeff Black. She is currently a Professor in the departments of Music Production & Engineering and Liberal Arts at Berklee College of Music, Boston, where she teaches music cognition, psychoacoustics, record production and analog recording techniques. Susan is the director of the Berklee Music Perception and Cognition Laboratory for investigating the influence of musical training on the auditory pathway."
_
P.S.: I looked for your son, Dave, since he said he would be going. But I guess we just didn't recognize each other.


----------



## Dorian2

Fantastic story there @mhammer . Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Wardo

So I didn’t go out for dinner and I’m sitting here playing “Stone Blind Horses” on an HD28V along with some Stanley Brothers gospel songs - does that mean I’m fucked in the head .. lol


----------



## bolero

Vanilla Fudge


----------



## zontar

John the Revelator--Phil Keaggy


----------



## mhammer

A guy who seems to be a sort of bluegrass Weird Al.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Just a Memory--John Mayall


----------



## Kenmac

This was something I was listening to earlier this evening on YouTube. The old Lighthouse song, "Pretty Lady" presented by an ex D.J. who calls himself "Music Mike". He mentions in the video that the song only made it to number 53 which surprised me. I thought it would have been at least a top ten song. 





BTW, Music Mike has his own internet radio station here if you want to check it out: KVKVI, Music Mike's Flashback Favorites


----------



## mhammer

Pulled out some reel-to-reel tapes and fired up the old Akai 4000DB to hear what was on them while I soldered. One of them was a wonderful old Don Covay album, One of the unsung heroes of soul and funk.


----------



## jb welder

From the 'Album of the Year' Grammy winner.


----------



## zontar

Low Budget the Kinks


----------



## mhammer

Jeez, hadn't thought of that tune in years. Thanks!


----------



## davetcan

jb welder said:


> From the 'Album of the Year' Grammy winner.


Never heard of her and was afraid to press play. Imagine my relief when I didn't hear pulsing bass and an auto tuner.

Nice!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## jb welder

jb welder said:


> From the 'Album of the Year' Grammy winner.





davetcan said:


> Never heard of her and was afraid to press play. Imagine my relief when I didn't hear pulsing bass and an auto tuner.
> 
> Nice!


Nah, I would never do that!
I should have mentioned that she also won 'Best Country Album', but that wouldn't necessarily allay any concerns about the pulsing bass and auto-tune, would it? 
Anyway, here's another one for anybody else who was afraid to listen to her. How's this for a 'no pressure' gig. 
(and seems like some lyric origins for the other tune in there too)


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## johnnyshaka

The Grammys were on the other night and I watched most of it with my daughters (I had my laptop open for the rap stuff that the kids seem to like...geez, I sound like my dad!) and the highlight for me was Brandi Carlile singing The Joke. I hadn't heard of her before although looking through some of her tracks in Google Music shows that I've "liked" a few of her songs in the past. Anyway, I can't find the actual Grammy performance but this Austin City Limits version from this past fall will certainly do her and the song justice. Enjoy!


----------



## jb welder

johnnyshaka said:


> the highlight for me was Brandi Carlile singing The Joke. I hadn't heard of her before although looking through some of her tracks in Google Music shows that I've "liked" a few of her songs in the past.


Great performance, I must confess I've not heard her either. I've probably passed over the name before confusing it with Belinda Carlisle.


----------



## johnnyshaka

jb welder said:


> Great performance, I must confess I've not heard her either. I've probably passed over the name before confusing it with Belinda Carlisle.


Having a crush on Belinda Carlisle when I was a kid may have made me tune in...


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Stranger to My Happiness --Sharon Jones & the Dap Kings


----------



## mhammer

I've listened to it many times since its release, but was prompted to give it one more listen after hearing part of it played over the closing credits of a movie I just finished watching. An incredibly moving tour de force from Johnny Cash that just builds and builds and then...exhales. The sight of June Carter gazing at Johnny from the staircase as he sings about the mistakes he has made with his life with such honesty puts the lump right in your throat. If Rick Rubin never does another decent hing in his life, he is redeemed by having gotten that out of Cash.


----------



## zontar

When the Saints go Marching In--Mahalia Jackson


----------



## SG-Rocker




----------



## vadsy

SG-Rocker said:


>


shameful, don't they have any self respect,?,,.,.





,,.theyre playing Agiles and Austins


----------



## stringer

Great thread. I'm a big fan of Colin James. I'm diggin this 40 lights years tune from his latest cd Miles to Go

.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


>


WOW! Great! 
Thanks for linking the video.


----------



## Dorian2

No probs Greco


----------



## vadsy




----------



## StratCat




----------



## shoretyus

I came here to post the same video....


----------



## LanceT

shoretyus said:


> I came here to post the same video....


There’s still time.


----------



## zontar




----------



## shoretyus

LanceT said:


> There’s still time.


----------



## cbg1

johnnyshaka said:


> The Grammys were on the other night and I watched most of it with my daughters (I had my laptop open for the rap stuff that the kids seem to like...geez, I sound like my dad!) and the highlight for me was Brandi Carlile singing The Joke. I hadn't heard of her before although looking through some of her tracks in Google Music shows that I've "liked" a few of her songs in the past. Anyway, I can't find the actual Grammy performance but this Austin City Limits version from this past fall will certainly do her and the song justice. Enjoy!


remember her from the song "the story".......
i have been listening to this one .....thought i had picked up on it from this thread but it may have been the interesting covers thread


----------



## Budda

The black dahlia murder - deflorate.

Great way to get pumped up on lunch break.


----------



## zontar

Teen Titans Go Theme song
it's catchy.


----------



## Dorian2

zontar , we must be in the same head space or something. This is a tad heavier though.


----------



## LanceT




----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2

Since it has almost 10M views in 2 days, it's gotta be good. Right? Right?

I occasionally go to the trending link in youtube to see "what's new". Apparently not a hell of a lot. Can somebody please fix this?


----------



## zontar

This girl wrote the song & played & sang it herself.
Cool...




And she can sing.


----------



## SWLABR

I was never a big Springsteen fan. Till about 3yrs ago. I wanted the LP _Born in the USA_ on vinyl.... you know, in case someone comes over and wants Bruce. Then _Tunnel of Love_ fell into my lap, _the River_, etc... 

One day, and big fan told me about_ Nebraska_. I was then hooked!!! I mean hooked!!! His "songwriter" stuff was incredible. I still didn't like any of the Boombastic stuff (Born to Run), but I had to gather everything I could. 

I am now a very big fan of Bruce. My friend got a chance to see the Broadway show. "Life changing", is how he described it. 

When it became available for purchase, I had to have it. So $80 later, I have it. WOW!! Just Bruce and a guitar, or piano... Patti joins a bit, but it's just Bruce talking about the song, what inspired it, how it came to be. Every song, stripped down. Pure songwriter. 

If you like Bruce, you'll love this set.


----------



## Alex

Josh Smith - Inception


----------



## mhammer

I don't know why this guy isn't a huge star. Certainly among a certain niche he is. But he should be HUGE, and on the list of "best slide players" in magazines every single year. The command he has of the slide here is astounding; right up there with Trucks, Cooder, and their heroes. It builds slowly. Give it a chance.





The tremolo on this track is mesmerizing.


----------



## zontar

Joyphil -- Phil Keaggy


----------



## greco




----------



## GTmaker

zontar said:


> This girl wrote the song & played & sang it herself.
> Cool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she can sing.


This girl cant play, cant sing and her song sucks....
Sometimes I have to call it as I see it.
Is it better to say nothing....not really.
If you post a performance for an audience you by default invite criticism.
G.


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> her song sucks....


Try remembering your emotional struggles from (about) 50 years ago.


----------



## GTmaker

greco said:


> Try remembering your emotional struggles from (about) 50 years ago.


Fifty years ago I was playing 4 sets a night Monday thru Saturday at the Diplomat tavern upstairs @ Sheppard and Dufferin in Toronto.
Every set , 4 topless gogo dancers would randomly come up on stage and dance to our songs.
Most of my emotional struggles had to do with trying not to get a hard on while on stage.

I think I have paid my dues long enough to call shit when I hear it.
If anyone cant accept criticism,,,they really don't belong in entertainment.

and thats all I have to say about that.
G.


----------



## leftysg

Saw this album has a Juno nomination so I'm giving it a listen. Really enjoy this tune.

[video]


----------



## stringer

I've been a fly on the wall for the whole vinyl resurgence but I've now joined the wave. Thankfully I am pretty sedentary and am somewhat of a hoarder so obviously I still had my old turntable and I coulda swore I saw a pile of records in the basement. I connected the turntable up, threw on a Savoy Brown album and awaited sonic nirvana and boy was I disappointed! The album sounded like crap! Super staticky, way worse than I remembered. So I ordered up a new stylus and cartridge and installed them today and the album sounds great! So today I listened to some Savoy Brown Street Corner Talking, The Best of BB King 1973, Carol King, Taj Mahal Mo Roots, Gerry Rafferty City to City and a new discovery for me the Pied Pumpkin String Ensemble Alah Mode. The Lotus Eater Blues was fun and the mastering sounded very very good to these old ears. The album version sounded less folky and more rocky than the live version from youtube.


----------



## greco

GTmaker said:


> Fifty years ago I was playing 4 sets a night


OK...You are a bit older than I thought.

Try thinking back to when you were ~14 years old.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

greco said:


> OK...You are a bit older than I thought.
> 
> Try thinking back to when you were ~15 years old.


She's actually 14.


----------



## zontar

GTmaker said:


> This girl cant play, cant sing and her song sucks....
> Sometimes I have to call it as I see it.
> Is it better to say nothing....not really.
> If you post a performance for an audience you by default invite criticism.
> G.


Well, you are, as they say, entitled to your own opinion.
Music is subject to taste, so you don't like it.
Ok--I disagree.
As for singing--she can sing.
I've heard her in person and she can sing.

So I'm not sure if you're just being a troll, not into her style or really think she can't sing.
Whichever it is, I'm disagreeing.

As well I have no stake in whether someone likes it or not.
Just sharing what I was listening to (& yes did a operate thread as well).


----------



## zontar

Right now--
How Blue Can You Get BB King--from Live at the Regal


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## stringer

Today it's the Charlie Daniels Band - Fire on the Mountain. First track sounds like it should be in a Tarantino movie.


----------



## jimmythegeek

Haven't been able to get enough of this for about a month now:


----------



## zontar

Pray On--the Gospel Hummingbirds.
The old black gospel groups & those that carry on their style do some real cool stuff.


----------



## RustyCanuck

Sonny Landreth - The Crazy Cajun Recordings


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Shockwave Supernova Joe Satriani


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## KapnKrunch

Thanks for Billy Strings @Wardo


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## Electraglide

stringer said:


> I've been a fly on the wall for the whole vinyl resurgence but I've now joined the wave. Thankfully I am pretty sedentary and am somewhat of a hoarder so obviously I still had my old turntable and I coulda swore I saw a pile of records in the basement. I connected the turntable up, threw on a Savoy Brown album and awaited sonic nirvana and boy was I disappointed! The album sounded like crap! Super staticky, way worse than I remembered. So I ordered up a new stylus and cartridge and installed them today and the album sounds great! So today I listened to some Savoy Brown Street Corner Talking, The Best of BB King 1973, Carol King, Taj Mahal Mo Roots, Gerry Rafferty City to City and a new discovery for me the Pied Pumpkin String Ensemble Alah Mode. The Lotus Eater Blues was fun and the mastering sounded very very good to these old ears. The album version sounded less folky and more rocky than the live version from youtube.


In '69 and '70 I'd see and listen to Pied Pumpkin on the Island and on the Ferry going to the Island. This was before Sheri Ulric joined The Hometown Band. Now 40+ years later you're discovering them. Look for other Vancouver sounds from Little Mountain and Mushroom Records.


----------



## Electraglide

this little ditty


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Morkolo




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## StratCat

Jeff Beck - Guitar Shop

Great album, great artwork, and at 1:45...”you’re a Stratcat”

What could be better??


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


>


I was hoping that our band could cover this, but I couldn't find the chords and lyrics online.


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> I was hoping that our band could cover this, but I couldn't find the chords and lyrics online.


Try this one, the lyrics are readily available, and your fans might find it more, um, accessible.


----------



## silvertonebetty

A fan to try to help me sleep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Try this one, the lyrics are readily available, and your fans might find it more, um, accessible.


OK. Got the lyrics and the chord (Em/sus), but I am having trouble tracking down a proper lead sheet so we can nail the melody.


----------



## zontar

People Get Ready-- Jeff Beck & Rod Stewart


----------



## Lola

zontar said:


> People Get Ready-- Jeff Beck & Rod Stewart


This is a beautiful song. I love playing this song. You can pour every emotion that you have into it.


----------



## Lola

Some really gorgeous vintage muscle cars in this video! Check them out if you like these kinds of cars. They’re iconic.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I like the way the bass player strums chords.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## leftysg

StationtoStation...Bowie Montreal...1976. What a genius, from Ziggy to Aladdin to Hallowe'en Jack,to the Thin White Duke. Is this Canadian Stacy Heydon playing lead? 

[video]


----------



## leftysg

Lola said:


> This is a beautiful song. I love playing this song. You can pour every emotion that you have into it.


I have loved that spiritual tone for ages.


----------



## jb welder

leftysg said:


> Is this Canadian Stacy Heydon playing lead?
> 
> [video]


Yes, good catch.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Electraglide

Dickey Betts


----------



## SWLABR

Not entirely sure why I like Shovels & Rope as much as I do. I totally get it when people say they don't. Just got my copy of "Busted Jukebox- vol 2". It's all covers. (so I suppose this could go under the "Cool Covers" thread, but it is what I'm listening to) This one's a standout... err, for me anyway.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

Easy listening


----------



## Alex

Jeremy Jouve - incredible


----------



## zontar

Arise My Soul Arise Indelible Grace.

A lot of songs like this leave me cold on their arrangements & productions--but the live version I have of this song is done much better than the norm.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Somebody like you by keith urban . I cant help but to think of that brown eyed girl that drives me wild when i hear the song. Hmm 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2

Keith Urban knows his shit. And his women for that matter.


----------



## Dorian2

Can't sleep so I'm watching a nice Canadian girl do her thing. Along with some fairly tight musicians.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dorian2 said:


> Can't sleep so I'm watching a nice Canadian girl do her thing. Along with some fairly tight musicians.


Great band but I rather Angela 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accept2

I like when peeps listen to too much Baby Metal.......


----------



## LanceT

So last week...


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## John Fisher

speaking of Alissa..... great Dio cover


----------



## 1SweetRide

Saw Lynyrd Skynyrd last night in Ottawa. Bought their 2 CD set for charity. So, listening to that. It’s live recordings so it’s pretty good. Reminds me of last night in fact.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Lazy--Deep Purple (Live in Denmark 72)


----------



## vadsy




----------



## mhammer

A concert from the Richard Thompson Electric Trio from the end of January. Holy crap, this guy can_ shred_ when he wants to. If you're used to hearing him delicately fingerpick_ Bee's Wing_ or _1952 Vincent Black Shadow_ on his Lowden (which he does here) or any of that Celtic stuff he's known for, this guy can be a monster when he straps on his Strat and kicks on the Fulltone OCD. I'm rather taken aback. He was on the cover of last month's Guitar Player with good reason.

http://www.archive.org/serve/Richar...o2019-01-29iFremontTheaterSanLuisObispoCA.mp3


----------



## Sneaky

Mavis Staples... still bringing it


----------



## Kerry Brown

Random YouTube suggestions. This one blew me away. Usually when I’m randomly cruising YouTube I rarely play more than a minute or two before skipping to the next song. This one I listened to all ten minutes, several times.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Sneaky said:


> Mavis Staples... still bringing it


This one is added to my playlist. Thanks.


----------



## shoretyus

It's Mardi Gras ..Hail King Rex.....


----------



## mhammer

jb welder said:


>


That was fun! Thanks.


----------



## mhammer

shoretyus said:


> It's Mardi Gras ..Hail King Rex.....


And so was that.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zurn

This!


----------



## Hamstrung

Trippy!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco

davetcan said:


>


Molly Johnson is a favourite of mine. 
_Inner City Blues _is especially excellent.


----------



## zontar

Time to Blow - Del Paxton





From that Thing You Do...


----------



## cboutilier

Ricky Scaggs' Highways and Heartbreaks album. Went to the thrift store for western shirts, came out with old country cassettes.


----------



## Dorian2

Taylor Swift. Reputation Stadium Tour. Dallas, Texas.

Netflix

It's great so far. She ain't no slouch.


----------



## John Fisher




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco




----------



## davetcan

Just found this old track from our good friend Mike Bonnell of Vintage Tonewheels. (amp tech and terrific keyboard player here in London). I have no idea how this band didn't make it, I love this track.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## silvertonebetty

M.A.S.H. At my moms place. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola

The sizzle of sausage, bacon and potato pie. My son is cooking dinner for him and his girlfriend. My puppy is sitting dead centre in the kitchen and won’t budge.


----------



## jb welder

One for the Brian Robertson (Thin Lizzy) fans.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## davetcan

Mike sent me this one. A one off thing from a couple of years ago


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

The Rolling Stones - Sympathy For The Devil lyric video.


----------



## KapnKrunch

I cannot go back to your Frownland.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## mhammer

It's a bit longer than it probably needs to be, but pick any 3 minutes after the halfway point.


----------



## zontar

JB's Blues -- Jeff Beck


----------



## Mooh

Kathryn Tickell & The Darkening – Hollowbone


----------



## silvertonebetty

Aint she sweet- gene auston from 1927 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk
 There she is, there she is
That's what keeps me up at night
Oh gee whiz, oh gee whiz
That's why I can't eat a bite
Those flaming eyes
That flaming youth
Oh mister, oh sister
Tell me the truth
Ain't she sweet?


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Captn Platypus

Some bands that are coming through Calgary in the next week or two so I’m giving them some extra listens at the moment


----------



## Alex

Meat Puppets - Dusty Notes


----------



## KapnKrunch

Dorian2 said:


>


Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Dorian2

KapnKrunch said:


> Absolutely adorable!!


And in key/on pitch!


----------



## greco

@Dorian2 In support of your post (quoted below) in another thread 
_"One thing that I'm not crazy about is the heavy emphasis on gear compared to the seemingly minor emphasis on music creations, theory, and song structure and style." _
I hope you find this interesting (meant with 100% sincerity). I certainly did.


----------



## John Fisher

Closest to Reggae I can get


----------



## Steadfastly

H have not listened to Paul Simon (on purpose) for years and I don't know why.


----------



## zontar

Something I haven't heard as much of in the last few days as I did for most of February & part of March (& it was shorter):

The furnace kicking in & the fan blowing


----------



## jb welder

Some sunny Sunday afternoon music. A little before my time but I'm sure some here may remember it.


----------



## Alex

I've been listening to quite a bit of Steve Stevens; solo stuff and trio with Terry Bozzio and Tony Levin from years back. The latter part of this tune is a throwback to some of the big prog. rock groups and some Steve Howe/Hackett tones showing up. Incredible musician.


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Some sunny Sunday afternoon music. A little before my time but I'm sure some here may remember it.


Maybe I shouldn't have "liked" this. These are the ones that killed my father-in-law.


----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> Something I haven't heard as much of in the last few days as I did for most of February & part of March (& it was shorter):
> 
> The furnace kicking in & the fan blowing


My humidifier is kicking in a lot less now too. February was a nasty one.


----------



## brucew




----------



## davetcan

brucew said:


>


my introduction to all of this stuff.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Aarons daughter zoe is supposedly only 13 at the time of this recording 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## mhammer

A Can-Con classic that actually holds up quite well. Some tasty guitar licks in there, a nice groove, and decent lyrics.


----------



## greco




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Alex

Mark Lettieri’s new album - some killer funk and grooves.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## mhammer

Alex said:


> Mark Lettieri’s new album - some killer funk and grooves.


Oh that IS nice. Right up there, groove-wise, with John Scofield's _Uberjam_ offerings. Thanks for that!


----------



## mhammer

I'm listening to today's WTF podcast, which is an interview with Tal Wilkenfeld. Just a remarkable, almost Forrest Gump-like, story..
Episode 1003 - Tal Wilkenfeld


----------



## Alex

mhammer said:


> Oh that IS nice. Right up there, groove-wise, with John Scofield's _Uberjam_ offerings. Thanks for that!


Actually, I was listening to Uberjam last week. Lettieri represents that new generation of killer chops and groovy funk (similar to Cory Wong). The baritone guitar on this album is used effectively.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

The ain’t country by Aaron Lewis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## KapnKrunch

Mooh said:


>


Stunning performance! Thanks so much.


----------



## Robert1950

Nice cover IMO...


----------



## Alex

Robert1950 said:


> Nice cover IMO...


Love UM! - one of my favorite bands


----------



## jb welder

Not at all like the other song of the same name.


----------



## zontar

Walking on the Moon--William Shatner


----------



## StratCat

Galen Weston.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## KapnKrunch

@jb welder one of my fave movies
@zontar shatner always good for a laff
@StratCat never heard that b4. Wow.
@davetcan love the hair!

Great submissions. What variety!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco

This is a giggle....so seamless 

Genius!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## davetcan

If this doesn't make you move you may be dead


----------



## John Fisher

Nice , to complete the Trifecta


----------



## leftysg

[video]




Makin it a quadracter.


----------



## John Fisher

Hahahahaa nice


----------



## jb welder

FOMO attack.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Just finished watching a video of my cousin and her daughter singing “dancing in the sky by dani and lizzy “ for my great aunt’s funeral. It’s hard to believe it’s been four years already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstrung

Very Sabbath-like....


----------



## John Fisher

Surprisingly good quality, the man at his prime


----------



## vadsy

if not for the tunes then for the movie they made


----------



## Lincoln

vadsy said:


> if not for the tunes then for the movie they made


wtf???????


----------



## vadsy

Lincoln said:


> wtf???????


oh yea, right you are


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2

My typical Friday fair. Check out what's trending recently and posting here. I actually kinda like this.


----------



## davetcan

While I'm on a Terry Kath kick I loved this from the first album.


----------



## stringer

Right now I'm listening to Justin Hind and The Dominoes - Jezebel. Will get to the others in time.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Mooh said:


>


My neighbour and I can do this song. But we look like shit. Lol.


----------



## KapnKrunch

davetcan said:


> If this doesn't make you move you may be dead
> ]


Effin' right! If the the sixties were the golden age of pop then this time period is the silver. Such great bass driving the songs.


----------



## davetcan

And speaking of good bass.


----------



## John Fisher

Some Canadian Content since I believe David Stone created the opening riff


----------



## LanceT




----------



## zontar

Silence


----------



## leftysg

A good song for April 1.

[video]




Coming to Danforth Music Hall...

[video]


----------



## leftysg

davetcan said:


> While I'm on a Terry Kath kick I loved this from the first album.


If you ever have the opportunity to see Brass Transit in concert, they are the best Chicago tribute band around. Their guitar player I believe was the North American finger style champion a few years back and did a fine job introducing the band and song stories as well as the members. His playing was inspiring.


----------



## leftysg

davetcan said:


> While I'm on a Terry Kath kick I loved this from the first album.


If you ever have the opportunity to see Brass Transit in concert, they are the best Chicago tribute band around. Their guitar player I believe was the North American finger style champion a few years back and did a fine job introducing the songs and the band. His playing was inspiring.


----------



## Cardamonfrost

Currently bouncing back and forth between these two bands. I'm more of a rock guy these days, but getting very interested in writing _meaningful_ lyrics..













and I will throw in a go-to band for me....





C


----------



## KapnKrunch

@Cardamonfrost great stuff, so nice to play in any band with imagination.


----------



## KapnKrunch

double post


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## rhh7




----------



## rhh7

Slide guitar is on my bucket list!


----------



## mhammer

rhh7 said:


>


I got turned onto Mills in early 2014, I think, following an article in the NY Times that touted him as one of the next big things on guitar. Bought a copy of his album "Heigh Ho" and that was it. He's been busy producing other people, but with little output from himself, much to my chagrin. But stay tuned.


----------



## mhammer

The show drives me crazy, as does the constant praise from whoever the judges are each season. But this guy is _really_ different, and a real find for the show. Even if he doesn't make it to the finals because he doesn't seem to know how to shout (a seeming requirement for an "idol") he has a surefire career ahead of him. His guitar-playing, and especially picking style, is really interesting. There's a little bit of Michael Hedges and Kaki King in there, with some Diana Krall voice in there for good measure. Clearly the result of many thousands of hours of woodshedding. His Achilles heel is that he seems to be very shy - almost Aspergers - so I don't know what penchant he has for being a "performer". But that said, if he released an album tomorrow, it would _seriously_ chart. Don't be put off by the fact that this is an _American Idol _audition. This guy has skills. Not much clothes sense or capacity to pander to the front row, but _*skills*_.


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> The show drives me crazy, as does the constant praise from whoever the judges are each season. But this guy is _really_ different, and a real find for the show.


I'm worse than you as far as tolerance for this show , and I would never watch a minute of it, or click on a youtube clip. Thanks for the heads up though!
So, for any one else that feels likewise, here are links to his instagram and soundcloud:

scarypoolparty

Alejandro aranda (@scarypoolparty) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## BSTheTech

DEVO


----------



## KapnKrunch

BSTheTech said:


> DEVO


Every man, woman, child and mutant on the earth shall know the truth about "de-evolution". Interesting. Lol.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Swervin55

my acoustic duo companion sent me this on the weekend....


----------



## Swervin55

double post, sorry


----------



## mhammer

BSTheTech said:


> DEVO


You know where the "Are we not men?" thing comes from, right?
Here's a neat tour of Mark Mothersbaugh's playland.


----------



## KapnKrunch

mhammer said:


> You know where the "Are we not men?" thing comes from, right?
> Here's a neat tour of Mark Mothersbaugh's playland.


The phrase "*Are we not men?*" is from _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ (1896), by H. G. Wells.[14]It is part of the litany of the Law,[15] spoken by the Speaker of the Law to the Beast Folk, creatures surgically force-evolved by the mad doctor.

Thanks for the tour @mhammer .


----------



## greco

KapnKrunch said:


> The phrase "*Are we not men?*" is from _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ (1896), by H. G. Wells.[14]It is part of the litany of the Law,[15] spoken by the Speaker of the Law to the Beast Folk, creatures surgically force-evolved by the mad doctor.


I read this about a month ago. Excellent! Went on a bit of a sci-fi binge.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## mhammer

KapnKrunch said:


> The phrase "*Are we not men?*" is from _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ (1896), by H. G. Wells.[14]It is part of the litany of the Law,[15] spoken by the Speaker of the Law to the Beast Folk, creatures surgically force-evolved by the mad doctor.
> 
> Thanks for the tour @mhammer .


Correct! And you're welcome.


----------



## BSTheTech

KapnKrunch said:


> The phrase "*Are we not men?*" is from _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ (1896), by H. G. Wells.[14]It is part of the litany of the Law,[15] spoken by the Speaker of the Law to the Beast Folk, creatures surgically force-evolved by the mad doctor.
> 
> Thanks for the tour @mhammer .


I love the weirdness and the fact that video was made in 1974. The pre-MTV video era really needs a review/festival. They were way more creative than the high concept schlock that came later.


----------



## Captn Platypus




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## vadsy




----------



## mhammer

KapnKrunch said:


>


I remember the song well, but had no idea of her overall career trajectory, least of all the fact that she and Dusty Springfield were a couple. If we play the "six degrees of separation" game, Springfield went on to be a couple with Carol Pope.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## jb welder




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Accept2




----------



## Dorian2

Pretty cool cover of an Opeth classic.


----------



## StratCat

Tal Wilkenfeld


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

The Snake Charmers debut single.


----------



## zontar

The Messiah Will Come Again--Roy Buchanan


----------



## vadsy




----------



## davetcan




----------



## KapnKrunch

Dorian2 said:


> The Snake Charmers debut single.


*"What was the artist trying to say?"*


----------



## Dorian2

I probably have the most unusual taste in music as a Metal fan.


----------



## mhammer

A Sugarmegs recording of a Mahavishnu Orchestra concert that I attended at the Montreal Forum in 1973. I know I was at that show (opening act was The Section - a band made up of studio players Danny Kortchmar, Lee Sklar, Craig Doerge, and Russ Kunkel), but I honestly couldn't tell you from listening to it if this recording was _that _show, since I don't remember everything in minute detail from 46 years ago. The person furnishing the recording himself isn't entirely sure ( Sugarmegs Audio Setlist ), but I will choose to believe it's the show I was at, just to feel like I'm reliving memories. I also saw the band at Place Des Arts, but seem to recall seeing them there first, before the Forum gig. There, I have a distinct memory of walking by the stage to check out the gear (Maestro 3-button phaser, Rex Bogue doubleneck, and cane front Mesa Boogie), while the Forum gig had us all well back of the stage.


----------



## mhammer

StratCat said:


> Tal Wilkenfeld


If you liked that, then you'll like this: Episode 1003 - Tal Wilkenfeld
It's about an hour long, and goes into a lot more depth about her background and her rather Forrest Gump-like entry into becoming a high-profile pro musician.


----------



## Wardo

I don't think these guys ever made a dime but they were real good. Gerry Donahue on lead guitar, the drummer, Dave Mattacks, is playing bass and Dave Pegg (Tull base player) is on mandolin. Dave Swarbrick violin. I saw them at Convocation Hall UofT in 74 I think it was and traded my amp and a 12 gauge for an acoustic guitar pretty much the next day...lol






Older version of same song:


----------



## zurn

Genesis - Nursery Cryme


----------



## mhammer

Reunion tour concert of Mott the Hoople, with 3 of the original band members. Sugarmegs Audio Setlist Ian Hunter will be 79 this June, bless his soul, and he still knows how to rock.


----------



## John Fisher

Forgot these guys, thanks Youtube


----------



## mhammer

John Fisher said:


> Forgot these guys, thanks Youtube


Reminded me of this:


----------



## KapnKrunch

A guitar standard played (poorly) by so many bands. I listen to the original every year, and marvel at the mix:

1) the edge on the rhythm guitar which makes it as important as...
2) the non-edgy lead guitar
3) the electric piano and its tastefully chosen notes
4) the three-way "staccato-glissando" with bass and drums following the guitar perfectly

These are all elements that are commonly ignored because "we're playin' Pipeline, dude."

The guys want to do it but I am gonna refuse. We got enough hack jobs in our routine already.


----------



## John Fisher

i know my education must have been neglected, but that sounds like a cross between surf music and spaghetti western music, interesting. And sounds like the Clash stole it for the intro to Jimmy Jazz


----------



## mhammer

Junior Brown does a nice respectful version of _Pipeline_.


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> Junior Brown does a nice respectful version of _Pipeline_.


That's funny, I just came here to post some Junior and there he be.


----------



## KapnKrunch

@mhammer LOL. We will be adding Secret Agent Man, however. Tacky we can do. 

@jb welder . If you can't enjoy Jr. Brown there's something wrong with you, eh?


----------



## Dorian2

This is Killer!


----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


> This is Killer!


Fred Durst is sure turning his musical life around,. good for him


----------



## Dorian2

Learnin' Greek.


----------



## zontar

Josie--Larry Carlton


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## zontar

I've Got the Blues Louie Bo Collins


----------



## davetcan

Dorian2 said:


> This is Killer!


Awesome! KWS for the win on the solo.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## John Fisher




----------



## zontar

Rocking with a Chromatic Carey Bell


----------



## vadsy




----------



## rhh7

Q


----------



## rhh7




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## KapnKrunch

Greatest pop band ever, a few enthusiastic fans in the crowd, the rest are lukewarm. Lol.

At the very least check out _Jason and the Argonauts _at 13:50

...followed by _She Claims She's Burning with Optimism's Flames_ featuring crazy guitar work by Dave Gregory


----------



## Mooh




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


>


I'm listening to this now


----------



## TB2019




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## zontar

Toys in the Attic Vitamin String Quartet





I thought it worked quite well.


----------



## Mooh

Huge influence on me in my late teens and early twenties. Even now it transports me to a certain time and place of dreams and future and wonder and awe.


----------



## zontar

Led Boots Jeff Beck


----------



## Robert1950

Pianist Kris Bowers, interesting use of, things


----------



## Electraglide

A combination of Southside Johnny, Downchild and Powder Blues, Doug and the Slugs and Headpins and just a touch of Crowbar.


----------



## Adcandour

I've fallen in love with Lena Natalia's music. I don't buy CDs for myself anymore, but just bought 3 of her albums. It's morning driving music for me now.

[soundcloud]

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Flenanatalia%2Fspinning-tops


----------



## greco

Adcandour said:


> I've fallen in love with Lena Natalia's music. I don't buy CDs for myself anymore, but just bought 3 of her albums. It's morning driving music for me now.
> 
> [soundcloud]
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Flenanatalia%2Fspinning-tops


BEAUTIFUL! Thanks.
I'm listening to this as a result of your post...


----------



## Adcandour

greco said:


> BEAUTIFUL! Thanks.
> I'm listening to this as a result of your post...


That song is fantastic. I love this album.

I only wish I can be in the same room with her and the piano, so I can take it in fully.


----------



## RustyCanuck

Big Star "#1 Record/Radio City"


----------



## John Fisher




----------



## Electraglide

'nuff said.


----------



## Guest

and then some


----------



## Rozz

Science Fiction.


----------



## John Fisher

The Newest Single


----------



## mhammer

Ricki Lee Jones: "The Magazine ". That's one smart woman. Great slippery voice, great arrangements, and great production. Her album of covers, entitled "It's Like This" has terrific versions of Steely Dan's _Showbiz Kids_, and the Lennon-McCartney tune _For No One_. She'll break your heart, that gal. Her other covers album, "Pop Pop", has a slinky version of the Hendrix tune _Up from the Skies_. Not absolutely sure the bass on this is Mike Elizondo, but the engineering of the bass sound is spectacular. Simple instrumentation but SOOOOOO so sultry. Joe Jackson sings along.


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## BobChuck

I've been following them since 2011...still my favorite "modern" band.


----------



## Alex

Bruce Hornsby - Cast Off. Interesting album.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2

Album The Great War out July 19th. Going to be a good one.


----------



## jb welder

Gotta be careful or your vocal hook ends up sounding like 'feels overdone'.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder




----------



## John Fisher

Hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa im speechless


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2

More of these guys.


----------



## John Fisher

Thanks thats my new band to binge listen


----------



## Kerry Brown

Found Scary Pockets randomly surfing YouTube. Funk versions of any song you can think of.

Scary Pockets Full Catalog - YouTube


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## jb welder

Thanks for that @shoretyus , I'd have given more likes if I could.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## StratCat

Damn it! I blew it! Could haave seen her in Michigan a month ago but a mid-week show stopped me from going. Don’t be stupid like me! Live for today and see the bands you want!






Edit/ that’s a custom made (for her) Preston Thompson. The headstock inlay is a rose, her middle name.


----------



## Lola

Who else? Lol


----------



## Electraglide

I like the Hofner he's playing.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Features Pat Hare on guitar. It is one of the earliest recording of heavily distorted power chords. He influenced a lot of modern guitarists even if they’ve never heard of him.


----------



## mhammer

Kerry Brown said:


> Features Pat Hare on guitar. It is one of the earliest recording of heavily distorted power chords. He influenced a lot of modern guitarists even if they’ve never heard of him.


Not to dispute the description, but I wonder how much of the distortion is the amp, and how much is simply pushing the mic that's recording the amp too hard. Whatever the basis of the tone, it sounds great.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


>


Anybody remember this guy? Every Monday, after school. I wonder why so many blind players learn to play that way?


----------



## Electraglide

So far I'm on disc three.....they've been going non-stop.


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Anybody remember this guy? Every Monday, after school. I wonder why so many blind players learn to play that way?


If I remember correctly we're talking Don Messer here.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Kerry Brown

mhammer said:


> Not to dispute the description, but I wonder how much of the distortion is the amp, and how much is simply pushing the mic that's recording the amp too hard. Whatever the basis of the tone, it sounds great.


Apparently he recorded it with a small Sears and Roebuck amp dimed. It sounds to me like mostly speaker distortion. My first amp was a small 60’s tube amp with a six inch speaker. It had a similar tone when dimed.


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> If I remember correctly we're talking Don Messer here.


I remember him from Singalong Jubilee, though I think you're correct that he also appeared on Don Messer's Jubilee as well. Wikipedia notes that Singalong essentially replaced Don Messer. Singalong Jubilee - Wikipedia But when CBC started running it's 5:00-5:30 slot cross-Canada pop music show, Fred would occasionally appear on the Monday edition from Halifax.


----------



## mhammer

Kerry Brown said:


> Apparently he recorded it with a small Sears and Roebuck amp dimed. It sounds to me like mostly speaker distortion. My first amp was a small 60’s tube amp with a six inch speaker. It had a similar tone when dimed.


Yeah hard to say what played a greater role: the amp, the speaker, or the mic-ing. I'm sure some of those early studios were using crystal mics at times, and those were easy to overdrive with a hot signal.


----------



## Kerry Brown

mhammer said:


> Yeah hard to say what played a greater role: the amp, the speaker, or the mic-ing. I'm sure some of those early studios were using crystal mics at times, and those were easy to overdrive with a hot signal.


Pedal makers have been trying to duplicate it ever since  I can come close with a Way Huge Green Rhino with the gain at zero and the volume at 3:00 through my Blackstar HT1RH with reverb, volume, and gain dimed on the clean channel with a PAF style bridge humbucker.


----------



## mhammer

Dorian2 said:


>


Oh that is a weird one. Janis Joplin could sound like she was singing multiple notes at once, but not as "vocally" as this woman does. But while we're on the topic of playing two notes at once with your mouth, here's a guy who did it with reeds. Ignore the first 90 seconds or so. I had the pleasure of seeing him maybe 4 or 5 times. His was the first jazz concert I ever saw, around the time this was recorded.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Accept2




----------



## Lola




----------



## Lola




----------



## zontar

Steeled Blues Yardbirds


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Dorian2

More weirdo music for me.


----------



## zontar

Jingo Santana


----------



## Electraglide

Sort of Irish (from Boston) metal maybe.


----------



## Electraglide

This too.


----------



## John Fisher




----------



## John Fisher

Just putting this here in case anyone knows anything about this guy? I could find nothing. One hit wonder from 1981 in Southern Ontario. A Canadian guy. Relistened to it and it is really morbid, I didn't remember it that way LOL


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> More weirdo music for me.


Where does the weird part start? That bowed instrument about half way through looks interesting.


----------



## Electraglide

Not bad.


----------



## Dorian2

Electraglide said:


> Where does the weird part start? That bowed instrument about half way through looks interesting.


Wierd was the wrong word. "unmainstream"?


----------



## Electraglide

Dorian2 said:


> Wierd was the wrong word. "unmainstream"?


"Unmainstream"? 




Nah.


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Accept2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

butterknucket said:


>


Me and a lot of my friends couldn't get enough of them when we were growing up.


----------



## pstratman

Great band/awesome guitar/vocals- solo Joey Landreth is pretty great too!


----------



## pstratman

Paul Gilbert- Burning Organ- is a fun album- I had no idea he was such a writer of catchy powerpop- and he has a great voice too!


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> Me and a lot of my friends couldn't get enough of them when we were growing up.


I was working on my second wife when this came out. Don't really recall any of their songs but I must have heard some.


----------



## Robert1950

More interpretation of Frank Zappa's work. This time by a young Japanese pianist


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide

This. Classic Rock all the time. Not much newer than the 70's that I've heard which suits me fine and a lot better than any radio station around here. Just finished Santana and now The Angels...No Secrets.


----------



## greco

Through a link sent to me by my friend, @amagras


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## bolero

Cream, 1967


----------



## Electraglide

After reading Greco's thread, this....




Sumbitch......quick, some one hit me with some Downchild or Ozark Mtn Daredevils or I'll be hearing this all night.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Heartbreaker (at the End of Lonely Street) Dread Zeppelin


----------



## leftysg

Blackmore jam

[h://video]


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Steadfastly

bolero said:


> Cream, 1967


I just noticed your post. I am listening to White Room at the moment. When I was going to college, Cream and Uriah Heap were two of our favourites in the car's tape deck. (No CD's back then).

Notice Jack's fretless bass in the video below. Not a common sight in most bands.


----------



## Steadfastly

One of my favourites. I've likely posted this before, maybe even a few times. One thing I appreciate about Joe is how he turned his life around and has kept clean from them.

Joe changes guitars twice through the song, once at 4:20 and again at 5:40. Notice the tube taped to the microphone and stand.


----------



## Electraglide

This. 




The flames are what happens when you mix Haggis with Innis and Gunn Original or Innis and Gunn Rum Aged.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## butterknucket

Steadfastly said:


> I just noticed your post. I am listening to White Room at the moment. When I was going to college, Cream and Uriah Heap were two of our favourites in the car's tape deck. (No CD's back then).
> 
> Notice Jack's fretless bass in the video below. Not a common sight in most bands.


A lot of jazz guys I know use a fretless P or J when they do rock or blues gigs.


----------



## jb welder

Some pretty good footage in this one.


----------



## leftysg

Have had dogs for years. Let them out in the backyard before bed for last call and never had a problem. Yesterday we were at the mother-in-laws helping her put in her veg garden. Midtown property, middle of the afternoon. There is a cedar hedge along the back that acts as the fence from the neighbours. I'm vacuuming the van out of a winter's worth of shedding dog and the wife comes up to me with a frantic look saying I need you. I think, how difficult can it be to put in tomato plants? She says, the dog has been skunked. Now, he is the most obedient, kind dog and never wanders, but apparently the movement of the critter under the hedge was too much temptation. Anyway, we are in day 2 of scent purging. My wife is looking for a new pair of Tevas and Chief(that's him in the pic) is looking for a new hat. Is it wrong for me to wonder if there is any way to work in a new guitar out of the situation.

[h://video]


----------



## Electraglide

leftysg said:


> Have had dogs for years. Let them out in the backyard before bed for last call and never had a problem. Yesterday we were at the mother-in-laws helping her put in her veg garden. Midtown property, middle of the afternoon. There is a cedar hedge along the back that acts as the fence from the neighbours. I'm vacuuming the van out of a winter's worth of shedding dog and the wife comes up to me with a frantic look saying I need you. I think, how difficult can it be to put in tomato plants? She says, the dog has been skunked. Now, he is the most obedient, kind dog and never wanders, but apparently the movement of the critter under the hedge was too much temptation. Anyway, we are in day 2 of scent purging. My wife is looking for a new pair of Tevas and Chief(that's him in the pic) is looking for a new hat. Is it wrong for me to wonder if there is any way to work in a new guitar out of the situation.
> 
> [h://video]


It's not wrong.....if it's done carefully. First, you have to take the van out to get it professionally shampooed and cleaned. You transported the dog in it didn't you? Of course shampooing and cleaning a van does cost a lot of money and if you do it yourself think of all the money you save. Now I'm not sure what Tevas are but they sound expensive and that hat looks like it might cost at least the same as a Tevas.....the hat looks like it's from the 60s so it's vintage which means expensive. If you add it up, what you save on the cleaning plus what tevas costs plus your dog's hat (you don't want an angry, smelly dog do you) there should be enough for a new guitar. Ok, you might have to add a little to that but you didn't get a new hat or tevas did you?


----------



## vadsy

for the birds and Canadian bands





this one is dedicated to @boyscout cuz I imagine all of his meetings end this way





for those that want to take a hit of meth and get the house clean quick, possibly the neighbours house as well


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## butterknucket

I never thought I'd listen to this on my own free will...


----------



## mhammer

Five of Frank Zappa's drummers chatting about their days with Frank, how they got in the band, seeing Mahavishnu, having lighting equipment fall, and much more.


----------



## Electraglide

butterknucket said:


> I never thought I'd listen to this on my own free will...


----------



## Kenmac

This one sent chills up my spine. A symphonic version of The Cars song, Drive.


----------



## Electraglide

Just to balance out the Supertramp.


Electraglide said:


>


----------



## jb welder

Emily, Emma-line, whatever.


----------



## mhammer

butterknucket said:


> I never thought I'd listen to this on my own free will...


We went to see Supertramp in Kitchener, when they were touring in support of that album. Decent show, but my _goodness_ we sweated in that arena! The only other time I've sweated that much was seeing James Brown at the Danforth Music Hall in 1980.


----------



## mhammer

mhammer said:


> Five of Frank Zappa's drummers chatting about their days with Frank, how they got in the band, seeing Mahavishnu, having lighting equipment fall, and much more.


Ruth Underwood tells a story at the end of how she was grocery shopping, and in the produce section. She was absent-mindedly but quietly singing "The Black Page" to herself, and she said that people started to slowly move away from her. When she mentioned this to Frank, he got a big kick out of it.


----------



## leftysg

Maybe I need to see him at Rama this year.

[h://video]


----------



## John Fisher

Hes great plus the sax guy is a Canadian from London Ont


----------



## zontar

Spinal Tap


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

Ok, who's out for a smoke?
Apparently this is the new unofficial ozzie national anthem.  Wish I had hair to grow like that.


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Into the Void--Surf Sabbath


----------



## Hamstrung

Some of these mashups are awesome. Love this one!


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950

I haven't listened to this one in years. Ian Underwood on electric alto sax with wah pedal.


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Electraglide

These guys




and this group


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## zurn

The War On Drugs - A Deeper Understanding


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Electraglide

Music, of a sort.


----------



## Dorian2

Can't sleep. Went back to some Cool Tunes from a K-Tel Rock compilation album I can't remember the name of. This is where I cut my Tennis racket chops on, along with Kiss Alive 2.


----------



## SWLABR

Picked up a near mint copy of Tracy's debut LP on vinyl. Been playing it non-stop for a few days. I remember I bought the cassette tape for my sister (Christmas I think) when it came out... I know I listened to it more than she did.


----------



## SWLABR

zurn said:


> The War On Drugs - A Deeper Understanding


Crazy how close our set ups are. Right do to the goose-neck IKEA lamp! You have a way better receiver though! Beauty!


----------



## zurn

SWLABR said:


> Crazy how close our set ups are. Right do to the goose-neck IKEA lamp! You have a way better receiver though! Beauty!


Thanks man! Yeah Ikea has some great stuff


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Jim Jones

Latest two purchases.


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


>


----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

On a Ty kick lately- this is a cool project that includes Ty, Rod Morgenstein from the Dixie Dregs and John Myung from Dream Theatre.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## leftysg

Cool original that I was unaware of.

[h://video]


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Robert1950

Even Marching Bands are playing Frank's stuff


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## zontar

Hamstrung said:


> Some of these mashups are awesome. Love this one!


This...


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## oldjoat

a bit off topic , but still for listening


----------



## cbg1

this one inspired me to try and work up a version....she seems to be playing in a open D major tuning as opposed to the minor tuning that skip james used


----------



## zontar

Keep Your Lamp Trimmed Tim Crahart Blues Band


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## zontar

Generic 50s type music instrumental


----------



## Electraglide

I don't remember if I've posted this before or not......so I'm posting it, now.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## mhammer

Simon Philips with Greg Howe, Ernest Tibbs, and Otmaro Ruiz. Philips seems to be competing with Neil Peart for biggest kit. I'd had read about Howe often but never heard him. He's a solid lyrical player. I'll have to listen to him more often.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Some pretty good footage in this one.


That trucker reading _Overdrive_ magazine must be a guitar player too.


----------



## Steadfastly

Mr. Cocker was my favourite vocalist growing up. Tthis is a classic with Jennifer Warnes.


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> That trucker reading _Overdrive_ magazine must be a guitar player too.


Has anybody built a pedal called "Georgia Overdrive" yet?


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## vadsy

Dorian2 said:


>


funny, I just heard something by Sheryl yesterday that I thought was pretty catchy. She completely fell off my radar in the last few years


----------



## zontar

Highway Star Deep Purple (Live in Denmark '72)




Or watch the rest of it too:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide

then this




Not too sure if the second one would get too much air play even now.


----------



## oldjoat

play the first 20 sec of blind boy's and then listen to alice's restaurant ( very similar )


----------



## Electraglide

Not too sure if there is any copywrite or anything on it or not.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I'm working on a project. Over the past dozen-or-so years of iTunes and YouTube, I've been exploring all manner of music from the beginnings of recorded sound to, I dunno, a while ago. Often, the songs I wanted (at 99¢ each) were included in compilations of "191 greatest hits of 1910" or "150 Classic Tangos" for $5 the lot. I found myself with 15000 songs in my collection, some of which I'd never heard.

So on January 1 of 2018, I cooked up a smart playlist to feed me, at random, songs I hadn't listened to since before January 1 2018. I will have listened to my full collection, I expect, sometime this fall. Down to 2500 left to hear. It's been quite an experience…

The most recent three songs it played me were:

Django -- what's not to like?





Kind of a scary song. About the time of US troop withdrawal from Trinidad. Written by Louis Farrakhan (!!!!) when he was the Calypso singer "The Charmer." Great groove though. I don't know who the singer is: she is certainly not Sparrow as the vid says.





This is surely one of the worst songs I've ever heard. Be warned: you can't un-listen it.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> This is surely one of the worst songs I've ever heard. Be warned: you can't un-listen it.


I had this in my 78 collection. Compared to some of the others I had from that time and earlier it's not too bad. 




Add this to your collection. I would say that by the time the record was finished the needle was shot.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> I had this in my 78 collection. Compared to some of the others I had from that time and earlier it's not too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add this to your collection. I would say that by the time the record was finished the needle was shot.


Ha!! Bad WWI songs. With so many out there, how can we choose the worst? Even the famous ones were pretty nasty. ("K-K-K-Katy," apparently debuted in Kingston ON.)
I'll see your "Dear Mother" and raise you a "Hello Central."


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Ha!! Bad WWI songs. With so many out there, how can we choose the worst? Even the famous ones were pretty nasty. ("K-K-K-Katy," apparently debuted in Kingston ON.)
> I'll see your "Dear Mother" and raise you a "Hello Central."


I had probably 250 or so '78s from 1900 to 1957. Most were pretty bad by our standards but finding Elvis and the Everly Bros, and a few others from the 50's balanced things out. Some of them from the 00s to the '20s were actually not bad. I even tried to figure out a couple. I was always looking for the "lost" Robert Johnson record. I also had a few record players made for '78s. A lot were like this. 




 from around 1905 or so.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


> I had probably 250 or so '78s from 1900 to 1957. Most were pretty bad by our standards but finding Elvis and the Everly Bros, and a few others from the 50's balanced things out. Some of them from the 00s to the '20s were actually not bad. I even tried to figure out a couple. I was always looking for the "lost" Robert Johnson record. I also had a few record players made for '78s. A lot were like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from around 1905 or so.


I *love* some of the recordings from the 10s and 20s etc. I've learned to listen "through" the noise and the sound and also to accept and enjoy the musical clichés and idioms. Like any time there was a distribution of talent and genius and good intent and cynical intent. Every year a handful of great recordings and a slag heap of not-so-great recordings. My project was sifting.

Sousa *hated* recordings (from Wikipedia):

Sousa held a very low opinion of the emerging recording industry and he derided recordings as "canned music", a reference to the early wax cylinder records that came in can-like cylindrical cardboard boxes. He argued to a congressional hearing in 1906:

These talking machines are going to ruin the artistic development of music in this country. When I was a boy… in front of every house in the summer evenings, you would find young people together singing the songs of the day or old songs. Today you hear these infernal machines going night and day. We will not have a vocal cord left. The vocal cord will be eliminated by a process of evolution, as was the tail of man when he came from the ape.

Sousa's antipathy to recording was such that he did not conduct his band when it was being recorded. Nevertheless, the band made numerous recordings,


----------



## Dorian2

Behold!


----------



## zontar

Elevator Music--Resurrection Band


----------



## jb welder




----------



## mhammer

jb welder said:


>


Roman did a solo set on keyboards, before switching over to drums to back up Joey Landreth. He is a) a funny guy, b) a decent keyboard player, c) a good singer (Remy Shand, move over).


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> Roman did a solo set on keyboards, before switching over to drums to back up Joey Landreth. He is a) a funny guy, b) a decent keyboard player, c) a good singer (Remy Shand, move over).


Thanks. He's doing some local shows out this way for the summer festival season so I think I'll check him out. The studio version of that song sounded better, but there were no girls so I posted that one. 
Like you, I was impressed by the strength of the vocals.


----------



## mhammer

Listening to a lot of NRBQ today. Hot damn, they were and are a great band.


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## mhammer

oldjoat said:


>


I have yet to hear any live version of that tune whose solo does not move me.


----------



## greco

Tom Ibarra, France


----------



## zontar

Follywood Green--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

The Chair Resurrection Band


----------



## Kerry Brown

An Inuk band. Really like this guy’s voice.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## greco

I had almost forgotten Zamfir. 

I just read that he is from Romania...all this time I thought that he was from South America for some reason. 

He is 78 and is apparently still playing.

Amazing music from only 20-30 "pipes" in a row.


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## oldjoat




----------



## Robert1950

One of the more popular, and harder to perform, Zappa songs performed by musicians, bands and orchestras of all types and sizes. You may recognize one of the audience at the end of the video.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Accept2




----------



## leftysg

Buck & Evans Blues.

[h://video]


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## leftysg

Ran across this classic from REO Speedwagon that I'd completely forgot about until I heard it on a playlist. Then I remembered it from early fm radio days. Timely theme.

[h://video]


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder

leftysg said:


> Ran across this classic from REO Speedwagon that I'd completely forgot about until I heard it on a playlist. Then I remembered it from early fm radio days. Timely theme.
> 
> [h://video]


Something about the start of that made me think of this one. Maybe the bass tone.


----------



## leftysg

jb welder said:


> Something about the start of that made me think of this one. Maybe the bass tone.


Interesting, which in turn reminds me of "Shooz" by Styx. Maybe those shared Midwestern U.S. 70s roots?

[h://video]


----------



## mhammer

The story of the Jefferson Airplane. Half of them are dead now. Do you realize that Grace Slick will be 80 this fall?


----------



## cbg1




----------



## vokey design




----------



## oldjoat

mhammer said:


> Do you realize that Grace Slick will be 80 this fall


so you're saying " the white rabbit is gonna die?"


----------



## mhammer

vokey design said:


> View attachment 262476


We saw Tyler Bryant open for Jeff Beck a few years ago. He was solo, playing acoustic, and using his guitar case as his kick-drum. Decent player, and pretty much par for any busking/gigging musician on Nashville's Broadway strip (which sets a high bar). After the show, when he was at the merch table in the lobby, I asked him "How do you make an acoustic sound like you're playing a Les Paul through a Hi-Watt?". He grinned and replied "I'll never tell".


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> so you're saying " the white rabbit is gonna die?"


There is a pregnant pause as the '76 VW heads to the boneyard. 








Go ask Alice, I think she'll know.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## Electraglide

The back up singers aren't bad.


----------



## Alex

Stew & TNP

I caught them live this past Monday and confirmed their genius (I don’t use that a lot). Great story telling, hooks and harmonies. Got to chat with Stew and Heidi (lovely woman). Check TNP’s albums from the late ‘90’s and early 2000’s and the stage play “Passing Strange” - brilliant artists.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Alex

Christine Bougie. Very interesting lap steel playing. I dig her sound.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## John Fisher




----------



## Dorian2

^^ Saw Dio with Heaven and Hell when they came to Edmonton before he died. Amazing show.


----------



## John Fisher

yes, he was the King of Rock N Roll. I never ever saw him do a bad show in over 50 of them


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## zontar

Baby Please Don't Go Alvin Lee


----------



## Robert1950

Been a few years, at least, since I've listened to this........


----------



## jb welder

Yes, the day is finally here. Posted elsewhere, but it's such an awesome tune I didn't want anyone to miss out.


----------



## oldjoat

AGGHHHHHHH ! ( again )
my head really hurts now .


----------



## oldjoat

Robert1950 said:


> Been a few years, at least, since I've listened to this


 story of my life up till now.


----------



## jb welder

oldjoat said:


> AGGHHHHHHH ! ( again )
> my head really hurts now .


Boy, are you ever gonna love 'introduce a girl to engineering day'.


----------



## zontar

When the Lord Gets ready (You Got to Move) Five Blind Boys of Mississippi


----------



## shoretyus

ol' 58 said:


>


Just learned that....

Kate Vargas - Music


----------



## vadsy

tiny bit of bad words in this one


----------



## mhammer

Jefferson Airplane's "We Can Be Together". This was an_ anthem_, baby, and it still holds up.


----------



## Robert1950

Mahler's 1st symphony by the Berlin Philharmonic. (I like variety)


----------



## greco

Nice and relaxing...


----------



## Electraglide

mhammer said:


> Jefferson Airplane's "We Can Be Together". This was an_ anthem_, baby, and it still holds up.


Damned straight. Only takes a few notes and it's 1969 all over again.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Milkman




----------



## vadsy




----------



## jb welder




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## CDWaterloo

50 years ago today.

The Chilling Song That Dominated the Charts During the Moon Landing


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## KapnKrunch

CDWaterloo said:


> 50 years ago today.
> 
> The Chilling Song That Dominated the Charts During the Moon Landing


Lol. I have the 45rpm vinyl single and cherish it greatly!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

the Good, the Bad & the Ugly --Hugo Montenegro

Not as good as the original--but I still like it


----------



## Mooh

Corner Gas. The episode about the nude calendar. Lacey drops her drawers.


----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> Corner Gas. The episode about the nude calendar. Lacey drops her drawers.


One of my favourite shows (the series)--some funny stuff in every episode.


----------



## greco

Bluesy jazz or jazzy blues?


----------



## StratCat




----------



## StratCat

And then this pops up on FB, and I'm across the musical spectrum faster than Molly and Tommy play. Can you tell I love music diversity?


----------



## Electraglide

This guy too


----------



## LanceT




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950

greco said:


> Bluesy jazz or jazzy blues?


Mostly jazzy blues, but does go back and forth.


----------



## jb welder

Linsk Minyk (& some John Williams)


----------



## silvertonebetty

Suicide silence-slave to substance. Rip Mitch lucker 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Gospel Groove Shuggie Otis




Blues gospel? Gospelly blues?
AN instrumental either way.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950

The original "Hey Joe" by Billy Roberts...


----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


> The original "Hey Joe" by Billy Roberts...


I didn't realize that Hendrix's version was not the original
My hat is off to Mr. Roberts!


----------



## zontar

Chitlins con Carne Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Robert1950

A few Gary Clarke Jr. videos.....


----------



## Dorian2

Robert1950 said:


> The original "Hey Joe" by Billy Roberts...


Thanks for sharing this Robert. I don't think this is an actual recording of the original version by Billy Roberts though. He apparently didn't get a chance to record it.

https://music.avclub.com/hey-joe-didn-t-start-or-end-with-jimi-hendrix-1798282081


----------



## zontar

Little Wing SRV

(Last two times I've posted have been SRV, from the same album--must be a trend)
(And there is a video for this I like that I can't find right now, just videos of pictures somebody slapped together)


----------



## jb welder

Some wonderful New Brunswick talent.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Shapes of Things Jeff Healey Band


----------



## John Fisher

That is hilarious, I just had this on in the background


----------



## Electraglide

had some background youtube playing and this came up.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

John Fisher said:


> That is hilarious, I just had this on in the background


I like that version too.

So here's what I'm listening to right now:


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Roots-Picker

Greetings fellow ‘Forumers’.... earlier today I re-familiarized myself with one of my favourite Sunday morning albums, Mark Knopfler & Emmylou Harris’s “All The Roadrunning”. Probably not something the forum’s ‘rockers’ would necessarily gravitate to, but a great collection of tunes in the electric folk/roots genre. The songs are rich in meaning & variety, there are a ton of tasty licks and textures to be enjoyed from the various acoustic & electric guitar parts, and Mark and Emmylou’s voices blend well together. Just my 2 cents, but I would invite my fellow members to give it a whirl some time. Cheers, Dave


----------



## zontar

(This Song's Just) Six Words Long - Weird Al


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## greco

Robert1950 said:


>


Excellent!! Thanks!


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


>


----------



## jb welder

I hope we don't both get banned.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

This might help.


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2

Just listened to this on Stingray "The Blues". They're playing some cool stuff.


----------



## zontar

Wade in the Water Gambari, Olugbenga


----------



## jb welder




----------



## greco




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## Electraglide

I forget what I was going to say.


----------



## Milkman

I watched this great segment this morning.


----------



## Electraglide

Milkman said:


> I watched this great segment this morning.


A bass player I could watch for hours.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## KapnKrunch

Holy shit, @LexxM3, thanks!


----------



## greco

Felder and Zappa


----------



## StratCat

Damn, such a loss. Love this band, love this guy.


----------



## Guest

First for me.
I'm on hold with the utilities company.
They offer music options!?
1) rock, country
2) hip hop, r n' b
3) jazz, classical, world
4) techno
5) no music


----------



## Kerry Brown

He often gets a bad rap but I like this song.


----------



## LanceT

Early 90’s Canadiana.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

There's a Table Sittin' in Heaven -- Rev Gary Davis


----------



## Robert1950

This is the CD version. Has an extra +/- 4 minutes than the vinyl version. More of Ian Underwood's nasty nasty sax. This song is from Hot Rats, the album that made me a Zappa convert some 50 years ago.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

I may have already posted this (sorry, I'm old) but lately this song is stuck in my brain. Beautiful song, masterful voice and those bends...…


----------



## zontar

Fault Line Deep Purple (Mark I)


----------



## jb welder

Featuring Pete Townshend


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Accept2




----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## Mooh

Toddler (my absentee niece’s kid) wailing his fucking lungs out because he was denied an umpteenth bicky. What a freaking racket.


----------



## oldjoat

bird feeders that turn into Cat feeding stations


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

I've Been Redeemed Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar

Amazing Resurrection Band


----------



## greco

Who needs a big old jazz box?


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


>


WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## jb welder

All these years later I find out Kenny Rogers played bass. And that the lyrics to _Ruby_ are pretty dark.
(and I want that bass)


----------



## Mooh

It's 4:49 am.

Crickets.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

My Teeth are a Drumset -- Paul Gilbert


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## ol' 58

The Kings of The Delta Blues, a used 3 cd set I picked up at The Beat Goes On in London on the weekend. Well, actually I'm listening to it when I'm in the car.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Mooh




----------



## leftysg

I have the cd with Bowie narrating Peter and the Wolf. Now Alice is taking a crack at narrating the story with an app and soundtrack that I am listening to on Spotify.

[h://video][


----------



## Electraglide

leftysg said:


> I have the cd with Bowie narrating Peter and the Wolf. Now Alice is taking a crack at narrating the story with an app and soundtrack that I am listening to on Spotify.
> 
> [h://video][


My son has the one I listened to back in the '50s on a 3 record set. Peter Ustinov if I remember correctly. Just not the same.....no helicopters for one thing.


----------



## leftysg

Electraglide said:


> My son has the one I listened to back in the '50s on a 3 record set. Peter Ustinov if I remember correctly. Just not the same.....no helicopters for one thing.


Well, to capture kids interest in classical these days there might need to be a few changes needed, like an ap and games. It does take imagination to do those things as I found out by watching the design team on the video. Not sure what they meant by their story "preceding the Prokofiev classic" however. Kids these days probably think Alice is classical! Classic anyway.


----------



## Electraglide

leftysg said:


> Well, to capture kids interest in classical these days there might need to be a few changes needed, like an ap and games. It does take imagination to do those things as I found out by watching the design team on the video. Not sure what they meant by their story "preceding the Prokofiev classic" however. Kids these days probably think Alice is classical! Classic anyway.


It’s funny, you put on a video and half the time it needs to be “modern”. Put on the same music, just the music, and they will sit there and listen. I’ll have to watch the Bowie one to see if it’s like I remember it.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## SaucyJack

Pat Benatar's first two albums....


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

God Trying to Get Your Attention Keb' Mo'


----------



## shoretyus

Colin Linden just produced Keb's latest album


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## shoretyus

butterknucket said:


>


Nice to see Dave Mason


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar

Joy in This Land--Sister Rosetta Tharpe


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Quiet after all that guitar playing earlier


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## cbg1




----------



## Dorian2

Buddy turned me onto these guys last night going to Maiden.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Wardo

Learning this on mandolin pretty much just gotta get the words straight and I'm done.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Found a link to this on Joe Bonamasa's blog. I know I saw them at the Commodore in Vancouver back in the late 70's but that time period is such a haze I can't remember what it was like. They had such an influence on music. Adrian Belew guests in this video.


----------



## jb welder

Kerry Brown said:


> Adrian Belew guests in this video.


He toured with them for awhile.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## leftysg

About as far back as you can travel in the Genesis catalogue.

[h://video][


----------



## zontar

While I prefer the harder rocking Rainbow--and some of the more "commercial" stuff wasn't that good, I really like this song.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Dorian2 said:


> Buddy turned me onto these guys last night going to Maiden.


Be sure to check out their live album: Me First and the Gimme Gimmes Ruin Johnny's Bar Mitzvah


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Buster's Boogie Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## Lola




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Give and Take - Marcelo Roascio


----------



## Milkman

I often come back to this one. It sometimes feels like a refuge to me in times of stress.


----------



## greco

Milkman said:


> I often come back to this one. It sometimes feels like a refuge to me in times of stress.


One of my favourites.


----------



## Ti-Ron

The new song of Yvette Young!
Seriously, how can you be so good on guitar, piano AND violin?


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Dorian2

I'm handing out likes like candy at Halloween. Some killer new tunes for me here today.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Accept2




----------



## zontar

Lonely Pilgrim Tim Crahart Blues Band


----------



## Milkman

Ti-Ron said:


> The new song of Yvette Young!
> Seriously, how can you be so good on guitar, piano AND violin?


I liked this a lot. I’ll look up more.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar

Stand on It Jeff Beck
Well here's the whole album


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

It's too damned early here. Been up since 3


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder

Not that anyone gave me the shiv, just diggin' some sweet Philly soul sounds.


----------



## Kenmac

I was listening to this mash-up on YouTube earlier this evening. The two songs really mesh together quite well:


----------



## zontar

BP Blues--Larry Carlton


----------



## Electraglide

Going the other way, sort of.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Lola

It’s a tad early for some you to listen to this. Don’t know but anyhow.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

This is really worth watching as well as listening.


----------



## Swervin55

^^^ very cool video. Thanks for posting. I just had to look up Horsefly, BC. Nice country.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


>


That's pretty much unlistenable due to 'drunken singalong guy' in my left ear.
Here's an oldie though:


----------



## Lola

This woman is so talented. Jimi would be proud!


----------



## LanceT

One of SRV's best.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Every Day I have the Blues--T-Bone Walker


----------



## Alex

Starless by King Crimson.

Caught them live last night - great show.


----------



## oldjoat

look at all those people watching a live performance on a small screen .... ???????
"I was there , don't remember much of it , but I got this blurry , shaky, crummy video with poor audio of it" ....

time to ban all electronics at concerts


----------



## zontar

On My Dying Bed-- Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Kenmac

With the passing of Ric Ocasek I've been listening to some of his solo songs along with some Cars songs. Here are a
couple of songs from Rics solo career. This is from his 2005 album, "Nexterday":

Please Don't Let Me Down:







This song from the "Quick Change World" album was originally slated to be done by The Cars but I guess Ric decided to keep it for himself.

Hard Times:


----------



## Kenmac

A couple from the Cars 2011 album, "Move Like This". Here's a rocking song that echoes their original sound.

Free:






A melancholy ballad.

Take Another Look:






BTW if you haven't got it, you should really check out the "Move Like This" album. The songs on there can go toe to toe with anything they did in the 70's and 80's and that's no exaggeration.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## greco

Electraglide said:


>


I am curious as to where this video was filmed. Any ideas?


----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> I am curious as to where this video was filmed. Any ideas?


The video of Crying of the Sun was filmed in Belogradchik.....I looked it up. That's somewhere in Bulgaria where the band is from.


----------



## greco

Electraglide said:


> The video of Crying of the Sun was filmed in Belogradchik.....I looked it up. That's somewhere in Bulgaria where the band is from.


Thanks. This is a pic of Belogradchik Fortress and it looks familiar from the video.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2

I like watching firsty's on Letterman occasionally!


----------



## zontar

The Gospel Brings Tidings Red Mountain Church


----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> The Gospel Brings Tidings Red Mountain Church


Just listened to it. Not exactly my cup of tea for content, but cool tune.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> Just listened to it. Not exactly my cup of tea for content, but cool tune.


I like the way it all fits together musically.
So many songs of that sort are rather bland to me, but that one is not.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco

"The Weight" is now 50 years old!! The global aspect of this video almost brought me to tears...seriously!!


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## Electraglide

greco said:


> "The Weight" is now 50 years old!! The global aspect of this video almost brought me to tears...seriously!!


My granddaughters would always ask me to sing the "Fanny" song. They knew it well.


----------



## jb welder

@zontar if you haven't seen this one


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## 1SweetRide

The new Tool album. It's freakin' amazing, well except for two silly tunes (Chocolate Chip and Mockingbeat)


----------



## Dorian2

New Opeth coming out later this month. 2 versions of the album. 1 in Swedish, 1 in English. Akerfeldt "suggests" that the Swedish version is waaay better. From this sample, it's gonna be a goodun! Just forget that they're deemed Death Metal and hear the light. This is beauty!! Cool visuals too


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Accept2




----------



## Dorian2

^^ Quite the Drum Throne there.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Dorian2

Dipping into the archives.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Dorian2

Yabadabbadoodoodoo!!!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> @zontar if you haven't seen this one


I have seen it & I've shared it somewhere.
Spaghetti Western music is cool--especially Ennio Morricone's work.


----------



## zontar

When a Blind Man Cries -Ian Gillan
Here's the album the version I'm listening to is from:


----------



## Robert1950

Frank on Mike Douglas show. Look at the amp he plugs into!


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## greco




----------



## Moosehead

Listening to a lot of mother love bone lately.


----------



## StratCat

Robert1950 said:


> Frank on Mike Douglas show. Look at the amp he plugs into!



Just saw his son play in London tonight. He plays Edmonton on 29 Sept. You should go! And if you do, don’t watch this until after the show!


----------



## zontar

Metamporpho theme song from kids' story recording in the 60s or 70s. (70s I think--got it from a friend)


----------



## Robert1950

@StratCat Saw Dweezil around Oct 2013. Saw Frank in Nov. 1973. Thanks for the heads up on Dweezil.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950

@greco - he is still around as a DC comics and animation anti-her0


----------



## Electraglide

Just a little deep Purple.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

I go that weird pop up trying to post this--yesterday I was listening to Oye Como Va by Santana




Today it's God's Mighty Hand by Sister Rosetta Tharpe--quite a guitar player she was--and a great voice.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

My Baby's Gone Yank Rachell (Some cool Mandolin blues)


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

I tabbed it for you all. You’re welcome.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## BobChuck




----------



## Verne

Going back to the 80s for me. I've been listening to The Jam last few days. One of my all time favourite bands. Them and Echo and the Bunnymen. This band is the reason for my love of the Rickenbacker. Both Paul Weller and Bruce Foxton played them. I used this particular video since it is one of my favourite less commercial songs. Town called Malice I believe is their biggest hit globally.


----------



## zontar

You Got to Move (Lots of covers of this song--here's another) by Rev John Wilkins
Some good old foot stomping, good old hand clapping...


----------



## Electraglide

Hallelujah! Some foot stompin' and hand clappin' music.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Sometimes a Light Surprises Saint Michael's Singers
just ended while typing
now
I Got a Home in that Rock --Pontus Black (Whose singing voice sounds like he's missing some teeth--but it fits)
With a cool horn section.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Everybody's Got to Go--Buddy Guy


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Iconic, Solo, R&R Women, lots of places this could go.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Lord, Have Mercy - Dave Allen
some white blues guy.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Big Bad Moon -- Joe Satriani




but I like it.


----------



## KapnKrunch

The first song I ever liked. I was five years old. Every day I asked my mom to play it. Dig that crazy "rock 'n roll" guitar, man!


----------



## zontar

the Extremist Joe Satriani (title track of my favourite Satriani album)


----------



## Dorian2

Can't sleep. Thought this might do the trick. Nopers!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## GTmaker

been listening to his new album a lot lately...
a little bit older stuff. ....enjoy
G.


----------



## zontar

Human Cannonball Webb Wilder


----------



## zontar

Walking on the Moon-William Shatner


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## vadsy




----------



## greco




----------



## jb welder




----------



## vadsy

cartoon music vid time. new Sturgill is heading in a different direction


----------



## Johnny Spune

Electraglide said:


>


Sounds like she’s got a Floyd Rose on that baby!


----------



## greco

I am so pleased to see young women pursuing jazz guitar!


----------



## Electraglide

Can't beat Johnny Horton. I bet if he looked he'd find the Who/


----------



## zontar

Three Kings Instrumental by Cigar Man Mike
(Played on a cigar box guitar, but sound like a regular guitar--found via one of the cigar box guitar sites out there--I forget which one)


----------



## Accept2




----------



## cbg1




----------



## StratCat

Legendary Bob Seger.


----------



## Mooh

I'd completely forgotten the guy could sing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

cbg1 said:


>


Cool seeing this a couple of posts after I had been listening to some cigar box guitar.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## cbg1

zontar said:


> Cool seeing this a couple of posts after I had been listening to some cigar box guitar.


I was an early member of the Yahoo group Shane Speal started up.... I was interested in junk based/blue man group type instruments. Got a cd of Jug Fusion and fell into the cbg wormhole for quite a while... it was a nice change from the custom shop / vintage guitar vibe...unfortunatley it did not take too long for the cigar box guitar world to move in that direction as well....


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

cbg1 said:


> I was an early member of the Yahoo group Shane Speal started up.... I was interested in junk based/blue man group type instruments. Got a cd of Jug Fusion and fell into the cbg wormhole for quite a while... it was a nice change from the custom shop / vintage guitar vibe...unfortunatley it did not take too long for the cigar box guitar world to move in that direction as well....


I have seen some people selling cigar box guitars for insane prices--which defeats the purpose of what they are intended to be.
I have a Blues Box Guitar--which is cardboard--with a wood neck, but has the same idea.
I have considered making one myself, somehow.
Shane Speal's book, Making Poor Man's Guitars is a cool read & a good resource which I am tempted to use.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

zontar said:


> I have a Blues Box Guitar--which is cardboard--with a wood neck, but has the same idea.


----------



## cbg1

zontar said:


> I have seen some people selling cigar box guitars for insane prices--which defeats the purpose of what they are intended to be.
> I have a Blues Box Guitar--which is cardboard--with a wood neck, but has the same idea.
> I have considered making one myself, somehow.
> Shane Speal's book, Making Poor Man's Guitars is a cool read & a good resource which I am tempted to use.


doctor oakroot used to make a fretless 3 string with a piece of 1x2 and a local pizza box as part of his show "back in the day  "
john lowe has some very cool design ideas and winds his own single coil pickups on sewing machine thread bobbins. interesting that he prefers to place the magnets between the strings. 

ben prestage played a lowebow


----------



## zontar

Arise My Soul Arise Indelible Grace
(While I play stuff like this at church, I don't normally listen to the originals-but this one is more interesting than most)


----------



## Electraglide

Fresh perked coffee, grilled bacon and cheese french bread french toast sandwiches.....coffee started then sandwiches made, as coffee bubbles to very black....and




Saturday morning.


----------



## Milkman

Oh yeah


----------



## leftysg

Revisiting the Petty songbook and came across this gem.

[ h :// video]


----------



## Wardo

Electraglide said:


> Saturday morning.


There’s a pic of Valentina somewhere and she has a double barrel 12 gauge over her shoulder.


----------



## Mooh

Leafs and Bruins.


----------



## Electraglide

Looks like a Beretta over/under. Pull.








Those things aren't cheap. That one probably ball parks around $4,200 USD or so.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> Looks like a Beretta over/under. Pull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those things aren't cheap. That one probably ball parks around $4,200 USD or so.


you don't even know which sub-forum yous in, hey?


----------



## Wardo

The good looking women with guns forum?


----------



## Electraglide

Wardo said:


> The good looking women with guns forum?


 Calguns.net Girls and guns. P. 136 and 137.








No badges on this one.


----------



## Electraglide

Or this one.








"I can hear music,
Sweet sweet music"


----------



## Dorian2

Trying something lighter so I can sleep soon.


----------



## zontar

Love in Vain -- Jubilant Sykes
(Could also put this in the cool covers thread, as it is an interesting take on the Robert Johnson song)


----------



## Kerry Brown

Two power house singers at their peak. The rhythm guitar is killer.


----------



## zontar

South Side of the Sky Yes


----------



## zontar

Kerry Brown said:


> Two power house singers at their peak. The rhythm guitar is killer.


Even when Janis sang a note a little off--she still made it work.


----------



## Kerry Brown

zontar said:


> South Side of the Sky Yes


Yes in the car at 11 is awesome.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Found this randomly surfing Youtube


----------



## Ti-Ron

The NeoSoul scene is blooming and I really dig it!


----------



## zontar

Be My Baby--Blue Oyster Cult




(yes BOC)


----------



## Milkman

I regret that I did not fully appreciate this man’s talent while he was still alive.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> South Side of the Sky Yes


Doesn’t matter how many times I hear this one.

Amazing guitar playing. Amazing everything.


----------



## mhammer

Andy Shernoff is one of the founders of The Dictators, a proto-punk-metal band. One of the best shows I ever saw in my life was The Dictators at the El Mocambo. And Andrew WK? Nuff said.


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


> Doesn’t matter how many times I hear this one.
> 
> Amazing guitar playing. Amazing everything.


I've gone through periods where most of what I listen to is Yes.
In particular: The Yes Album, Close to the Edge & Fragile.


----------



## zontar

God's Mighty Hand--Sister Rosetta Tharpe--she played a mean guitar & great voice too.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> I've gone through periods where most of what I listen to is Yes.
> In particular: The Yes Album, Close to the Edge & Fragile.


Same three for me. Believe it or not, the first 45 I ever bought was Yes. I can’t even remember the A side, but the B side track was Total Mass Retain from Close to the Edge.

That bass line made me a life long fan of Chris Squire.


----------



## Dorian2

Well since it was mentioned and I haven't heard this particular tune, this is what I'm listening to now.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## JSX/6505




----------



## ol' 58

Kenny Wayne...



3


----------



## Electraglide

Just a little Canadian for a cool Saturday morning.


----------



## oldjoat

sixteen lanes of highway ...


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Even when Janis sang a note a little off--she still made it work.


Even if she sang a lot off it worked.


----------



## zontar

Theme to Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (which is a version of the Eagles' Journey of the Sorcerer)


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## dodgechargerfan

New album from Wide Mouth Mason.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## greco

I love this song...the lyrics are priceless.

Dedicated to all of you that gig in similar venues.


----------



## Dorian2

dodgechargerfan said:


> New album from Wide Mouth Mason.


I'm gonna have to check this out a little later. Their first album was killer.


----------



## jimsz

Little Feat.


----------



## jb welder

GBV Sunday.


----------



## JSX/6505

Incredible post-black metal from...Calgary I believe...(?) 
Been having a hard time finding this album so I just ordered it off Amazon for 18 bucks! Score!


----------



## zontar

Mystery Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Dorian2

Well I'm getting all into Bass right now so here's the first Bass tune I'm gonna learn. I prefer finger style! And I'll have to practice a lot! lol.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2

Happy Halloween. This was released last year same day. Interesting story in description. Song and Artwork is amazing.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


>


I used to play this at jams years ago.


----------



## zontar

Jesus Met the Woman at the Well Mahalia Jackson
She had a fantastic voice, and so much power & emotion in it.


----------



## Mooh

I think I posted a version of this earlier but this one has a different piano solo.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## ol' 58

ZZ TOP

Jesus Just Left Chicago


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

The Feeling Albert King




(yeah this may have been ripped off from BB King/The Thrill is Gone--but it's its own thing as well--and real cool guitar playing.)


----------



## Robert1950

If you got 50 minutes...........


----------



## zontar




----------



## SG-Rocker

Ya know how cool the concept sounds? It sounds even better.


----------



## StratCat

My son’s band Bad Bounce!


----------



## Sneaky

Some fun hip hop...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Maceo Parker is 76 now, so I am guessing this video is about 25-30 years old


----------



## Milkman

I can never hear this one too often.


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## butterknucket

zontar said:


> The Feeling Albert King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah this may have been ripped off from BB King/The Thrill is Gone--but it's its own thing as well--and real cool guitar playing.)


Incredible voice as well.


----------



## Dorian2

New Ozzy!!


----------



## brucew

So in my never ending search for new songs to learn (winter I Always am learning/working on at least 6-10 different songs/wk, once I have them down I play them for a week or two then move on; for me it's a case of so many songs, so little time) Feeling kind of Ian Anderson-ey so searched youtube for Jethro Tull cover, came up with these:

One of my favorite "tull" songs, IMO these guys rocked it: (ian anderson's the reason I played flute in the HS band)





Then came across this guy's cover, gonna spend some time with the 12 string tomorrow; played a slightly simpler version on a 6 string last yr, that's about to change.  Hope you enjoy.





edit: Sorry but had to post this, anyone that can do a good full cover of thick as a brick? Kudo's


----------



## leftysg

brucew said:


> So in my never ending search for new songs to learn (winter I Always am learning/working on at least 6-10 different songs/wk, once I have them down I play them for a week or two then move on; for me it's a case of so many songs, so little time) Feeling kind of Ian Anderson-ey so searched youtube for Jethro Tull cover, came up with these:
> 
> One of my favorite "tull" songs, IMO these guys rocked it: (ian anderson's the reason I played flute in the HS band)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then came across this guy's cover, gonna spend some time with the 12 string tomorrow; played a slightly simpler version on a 6 string last yr, that's about to change.  Hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Sorry but had to post this, anyone that can do a good full cover of thick as a brick? Kudo's


Try Mother Goose on that twelver! Skating Away (on the Thin Ice of a new day),Dr. Bogenbroom, Up the Pool and Dun Ringill are also some fun Tull tunes to try.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


>


Made my day.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


>


Is it just me or does that Jane's have a very Edmund Fitzgerald vibe going on (especially at 1:44)?


----------



## KapnKrunch

StratCat said:


> My son’s band Bad Bounce!


WOW! Absolutely classic pop! Give the lads my regards (but don't let anyone else know that I have always been a sucker for soft rock).


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> Is it just me or does that Jane's have a very Edmund Fitzgerald vibe going on (especially at 1:44)?


I'm not sure, not super familiar with the Fitzgerald, but I do dig that it is a little different from the original vibe


----------



## zontar

A live version of 2112 (Not All the World's a Stage)
(Not this version, but a live version, so I am sharing this one)


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Is it just me or does that Jane's have a very Edmund Fitzgerald vibe going on (especially at 1:44)?


Jb I can't find the post you are talking about...


----------



## vadsy

KapnKrunch said:


> Jb I can't find the post you are talking about...


lulz


----------



## zontar

Your Love Endures Third Day (With a false ending & gap where it gets a bit heavier)


----------



## Milkman

Robert1950 said:


>


Absolutely awed by Jeff Beck.

Nobody sounds quite like that.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## silvertonebetty

Scary kinds scaring kids- notorious thugs . Biggie small cover 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> Jb I can't find the post you are talking about...


I'm not sure how that works in those situations. 
Jane's Addiction _Sympathy for the Devil_


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Is it just me or does that Jane's have a very Edmund Fitzgerald vibe going on (especially at 1:44)?


Lol. No friggin doubt!


----------



## jimsz

Milkman said:


> Absolutely awed by Jeff Beck.
> 
> Nobody sounds quite like that.


I've listened to Blow by Blow and Wired so many times over the years, I can almost remember every lick he plays, even though I can't play any of them.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## ga20t




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

jimsz said:


> I've listened to Blow by Blow and Wired so many times over the years, I can almost remember every lick he plays, even though I can't play any of them.


There were a couple of summers when Led Boots and Blue Wind were on my daily noodling routine.

Beck has a way of grabbing the strings.....hard to describe really, but he shows the guitar who’s boss.


----------



## Paul M

ga20t said:


>


Are you watching "The End of the F#@%*ng World" on Netflix?


----------



## ga20t

Paul M said:


> Are you watching "The End of the F#@%*ng World" on Netflix?


I did rediscover Bettye Swan through that show. Great track, and the show reminds me a lot of Harold & Maude which I'm a big fan of (and black comedy generally).


----------



## Cardamonfrost

The grooviest guys I have heard in a while. The True Loves.
Horns are just the best.




C


----------



## HighNoon

Bill Burr.....how else do you start a Saturday and stay sane....


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder

Always loved the way this one hits (2:55)


----------



## brucew

^^^He turned out a Lot of great music.


----------



## SWLABR

I found it!! I found it!! I finally found it!!!!

Been looking for a copy of this on vinyl for a very long time. I first had it as a copy (tape from tape) off a girlfriend. Bought the CD a few years back.
Looking through a used record store, and I found it. At first, I just stood there... not sure I had. In great shape too!


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Lincoln

I woke up this morning with "Tie a yellow ribbon round the old oak tree" playing in my head. Couldn't shake it.

At some point during the day it switched to this.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Mystical Potato Head Groove Thing--Joe Satriani


----------



## Milkman

brucew said:


> ^^^He turned out a Lot of great music.


Bob Ezrin’s impact on those great albums cannot be over stated in my opinion.


----------



## Steadfastly

True Friends. This is definitely NOT me playing.


----------



## mhammer

A recent concert from Little Steven (Steve Van Zandt) and the Disciples of Soul. That is one BIG band he travels with.


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

Dorian2 said:


>


I'll see your Chilliwack and raise you a Pablo Cruise.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


>


That is the most attractive use of a Rickenbacker since Susanna Hoffs.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Wardo

Guitar faces:


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Paul M

I just spent 2 hours & 20 minutes on the bike trainer in Zwift. Disc 2 of The Allman Brothers Band- The Fillmore Concerts, and all of Chicago Transit Authority. 

The music keeps me pedaling, but now stairs are hard.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## StratCat

Molly Tuttle. 

She is such an amazing guitar player, singer, songwriter. She has alopecia areata and will no doubt be a role model of courage for others. 






Alopecia Areata — Molly Tuttle


----------



## zontar

Joe Cocker Mad Dog with Soul (Documentary)
Here's the trailer:


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Sneaky

Robert1950 said:


> Maceo Parker is 76 now, so I am guessing this video is about 25-30 years old


Pee Wee, Fred, and Maceo together. It doesn’t get any better.


----------



## jimsz

Pet Sounds.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Multiple versions of Honeysuckle Rose:


----------



## Lola

Having a really bad day but this makes it a tad better! My boss is the biggest bastard on this planet. Rant over!

Love Dave.


----------



## Steadfastly

The best Beatles album. I haven't listened to this in awhile.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Doug Gifford

Going over christmas songs. This isn't a Christmas song, but it's such a strong song about the roots of *true* charity that I listened to it over and over.

The Lucky Ones.


----------



## Dorian2

A little Rockabilly Punk.


----------



## Kenmac

I was listening to this instrumental last night. Duane Eddy - "The Trembler". Written by Duane and Ravi Shankar, featuring the late George Harrison on slide guitar.


----------



## zontar

Steadfastly said:


> The best Beatles album. I haven't listened to this in awhile.


It has been my favourite Beatles album probably as soon as I first heard it as an album.

I am listening to this:


----------



## Electraglide

Just follow the bouncing......


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## davetcan




----------



## Dorian2

Just a first impression. ^^ Cool Winehouse vibe on that one. Killer. And she can PLAY!


----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

This is pretty killer. Rock ain't quite dead yet.


----------



## Mooh

Need a choral fix once in a while. Goes good with insomnia.


----------



## zontar

You Got To Move Five Blind Boys of Alabama




Higher Ground Blind Boys of Alabama


----------



## Johnny Spune

Wardo said:


>


I had to go have a drink of whisky after this one.


----------



## Johnny Spune

zontar said:


> You Got To Move Five Blind Boys of Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher Ground Blind Boys of Alabama


Damn! Those boys got it goin on! Just gushing with soul. Cool guitar tone too. That stuff just comes right from their heart.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Lola said:


> Having a really bad day but this makes it a tad better! My boss is the biggest bastard on this planet. Rant over!
> 
> Love Dave.


Thats pretty cool all right. Sorry about your bastard boss. Play some rock n roll and have a better day.


----------



## oldjoat

just spell boss backwards .. a double S O B.


----------



## vadsy

maybe the boss isn’t the problem...


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> You Got To Move Five Blind Boys of Alabama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Higher Ground Blind Boys of Alabama


I have a Peter Gabriel concert DVD that features the Blind Boys of Alabama. It’s a pretty dramatic part of the show.


----------



## oldjoat

vadsy said:


> maybe the boss isn’t the problem...


absolutely true ... had 2 that I respected , they wouldn't ask you to do anything they wouldn't . ( both moved on to better positions )
but most were "my way or the highway" , or " do it or you're fired" ... 
learned to give most of them the 1 finger salute and get a better job the next day.


----------



## Hamstrung

Been fascinated with this band for a couple weeks now. The YouTube reaction videos are fun to watch (if you haven't seen this video then you'll get it when you do)
Probably not everyone's cup 'o tea and it wasn't mine till I saw (heard) how well this is executed by singer and band.





And another for good measure...


----------



## oldjoat

dang sounds and looks like south shore of mtrl ( warehouse district ) about 1996 ... rave time.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Getting prepped for Christmas…


----------



## oldjoat

distribute it to all the shopping malls this year !


----------



## greco

Hamstrung said:


> Been fascinated with this band for a couple weeks now. The YouTube reaction videos are fun to watch (if you haven't seen this video then you'll get it when you do)


Amazing vocal range!

I'm assuming she is using the EXTREME version of your "Lo Rider" pedal??!! Correct?


----------



## Hamstrung

greco said:


> Amazing vocal range!
> 
> i'm assuming she is using the EXTREME version of your "Lo Rider" pedal??!!


No, the fascinating thing is that it's all her! Total technique. The sound clearly has some post production but it's mainly doubling and harmonies. The vocal is all her though!


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Johnny Spune

Kanye West stated “Music with guitars is inherently worse than music without guitars”.

Fuck that.


----------



## Wardo

I've heard that name before; I gather that he is some kind of new Christ or whatever but if I had a television I don't think I'd bother switching it on to watch Kanye get nailed into the cross.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Doug Gifford

Coming home from a choir practice (long story) stopped at the Pilot House for fish & chips. Just as I was leaving, this came on. What a great great great song and arrangment. As with so many great songs from the time, Nicky Hopkins on piano. I'm listening at home now. Maybe I'll listen to it all day tomorrow.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## brucew

Oh, great, now I've discovered Ishmon Bracey. Just what I need, another winter project. Damn I wish there was youtube when I was 15. Youtube may have it's failings(many, Many), but it gives this old guy exposure to a world closed to me when young. Back in the day of lifting the needle repeatedly trying to find chords and teaching my, "guitar teacher" riffs and chords that I finally found that weren't in the, "book", well,.....life's too short to learn what you'd like, so learn what you can.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Johnny Spune said:


> Kanye West stated “Music with guitars is inherently worse than music without guitars”.
> 
> Fuck that.


There is good music without guitars in it & there is a lot of bad music with guitars--but such a blanket statement is not anything I would agree with.


----------



## zontar

Christmas Fantasy For Orchestra by Dan and Heidi Goeller & some orchestra (Instrumental)


----------



## Wardo

Doug Gifford said:


> .. stopped at the Pilot House for fish & chips.


Kingston?


----------



## Doug Gifford

Wardo said:


> Kingston?


yes


----------



## Dorian2

Listening to an old favorite of mine.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo

This guy was in my grade 13 class .. lol


----------



## bluebayou

Gary BB Coleman - The Sky is Crying


----------



## jb welder

Some real sweet looking Schecter and Italia guitars & bass. Time to go do some virtual tire kicking. 
If they leave her back in the corner like that for live shows, they've got holes in their heads.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> Listening to an old favorite of mine.


When I taught I had a band do this--it was a good challenge for the level they were at--but one they could do with some practice.


----------



## zontar

Walkin' Blues Roy Rogers


----------



## Milkman

I’ve been listening to various versions of this one lately.


----------



## Steadfastly

I feel it in.....................


----------



## Steadfastly

Two of my favourite female voices.


----------



## nbs2005

I've started listening to a lot of Dave Alvin again. Even though for listening, I tend to be more alt country at the moment; his playing is just about the perfect mix of country/blues/rock sound that I'd like my playing to emulate.


----------



## Dorian2

What a pure tone Underwood has. Sheesh.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Will be accompanying a singer/alto sax on the pipe organ next week. So I'm listening to these folks, realizing that a sightly different approach may be called for… But wow anyway.


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> What a pure tone Underwood has. Sheesh.


As long as you don’t mind the twang. Personally I’ll take Ann.


----------



## Lola

Why has this band not claimed world wide fame?
I can’t figure it out. Is it because they sound similar to AC/DC. Idk but I love them. They have inspired me to start learning some new stuff. Great for shovelling the snow we just got! Hardcore house cleaning and shovelling snow today. Great multi chore music. There songs are not complicated and are fairly easy to learn.

Notice Lemmy.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Wardo

Milkman said:


> I’ve been listening to various versions of this one lately.


I'm just a shit kickin hill billy singer but I listen to a lot of that kinda stuff. I prefer the earlier panzaroti material from before he got over the top well known; either his voice was stronger then or the recordings were better but there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## Steadfastly

Humour time.


----------



## greco

From Wien (Vienna), Austria...


----------



## gtone




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## Dorian2

I was singing this in the truck driving around today and haven't heard it since I was a kid living in Lahr. Total Rock and Roll!


----------



## Johnny Spune

Dorian2 said:


>


Juicy slide playing. Great tone. Sounding really fat and dumbleish. 3 thumbs up for sure!


----------



## shoretyus




----------



## Johnny Spune

Wardo said:


>


That’s cool. Kind of outlaw countryish? More great slide playing. It’s slide day.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Lots of great tunes folks! This is a great place for all types of new music for me.


----------



## zontar

Stairway to Heaven Stanley Jordan.
The first time I heard this I stopped what I was doing & just listened.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> Stairway to Heaven Stanley Jordan.
> The first time I heard this I stopped what I was doing & just listened.


I bought the cassette (Flying Home) when that was out. It was so cool, new, and different at the time.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> I bought the cassette (Flying Home) when that was out. It was so cool, new, and different at the time.


I bought it as well-pretty soon after I heard it.


----------



## Steadfastly

zontar said:


> Stairway to Heaven Stanley Jordan.
> The first time I heard this I stopped what I was doing & just listened.


His vocals are weak.


----------



## jb welder

Go Jimmy!


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

Thanks to the advice of 1 @High/Deaf , Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power. Opeing track, Mouth for War. If this is any indication for the rest of the album. KILLER!


----------



## zontar

Jesus Met the Woman at the Well--Mahalia Jackson (Beautiful, powerful voice)


----------



## Sneaky

On a Waterboys kick today...
















@Electraglide you might dig the Golden Road tune


----------



## LanceT

Sneaky said:


> On a Waterboys kick today...


This song blew me away when I first heard it. Still amazing.


----------



## zontar

All the King's Horses Two Steps from Hell


----------



## leftysg

Just saw this in the cool covers thread. Yes are one of those bands whose songs can leave me energized.This one is more of a deep cut,but it's a good un!

[h://video]


----------



## King Loudness

The Who Sell Out 

W.


----------



## davetcan

King Loudness said:


> The Who Sell Out
> 
> W.


Man, you're taking me back


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Milkman

I shop at The Beat Goes On for music and DVDs and asked them to keep an eye out for this double album by Canadian greats Harmonium.

I had forgotten what a spectacular album it was.


----------



## Steadfastly

The album that made Randy a household name. We used to put this cassette in the car stereo and me, my wife and son would go down the road singing every song on this album. We had done so, so often, we knew them all by heart.


----------



## Milkman

Randy who?

Stonehill?

Bachman?


----------



## Steadfastly

Milkman said:


> Randy who?
> 
> Stonehill?
> 
> Bachman?


Travis. I forgot to attach the video which I have now done.


----------



## jb welder

Radiohead at Glastonbury '94. Too bad about the footage missing at the end, they're at the top of their game here I'd say.


----------



## jimsz




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Dorian2

Some old Alice Cooper


----------



## mhammer

You don't need Marshalls to rock hard.


----------



## zontar

Someone Sleeps Resurrection Band


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## Dorian2

New Annihilator!!


----------



## jb welder

"I think I got it now" lol


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> "I think I got it now" lol


Jeff Healey, miss that guy. Great performance. Loved it. 

More harp.. Carlos still has his Edward amp which IIRC uses tubes that contain both a pre and power section such as I had in an old radio I got from a guy in Virden, MB. You can see it behind him. Always wanted one of the little guys. Is Edward still in business?


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> Is Edward still in business?


His website is down. According to this, if he is building it's probably on a custom basis: Edward Amplification - Anyone Tried/heard


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> His website is down. According to this, if he is building it's probably on a custom basis: Edward Amplification - Anyone Tried/heard


Thx. Got a phone number, I will try tomorrow.


----------



## oldjoat




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## Dorian2

^^ Classic! Just added to my Song list!


----------



## jb welder

Dorian2 said:


> ^^ Classic! Just added to my Song list!


Pino Palladino & Zak Starkey on that track.


----------



## leftysg

The Who is back makes me smile. It sounds great too! Their music won't fade...I wish most of this new stuff would. Long live rock!

[h://video]


----------



## laristotle

Dorian2 said:


> Some old Alice Cooper


----------



## zontar

Ein Feste Burg Ist Unser Gott, BWV 720-(J.S. Bach) Joseph Payne


----------



## Accept2




----------



## Ti-Ron

Martin Miller and Paul Gilbert live!
Those to guyz have so much fun together!


----------



## Electraglide

It's Xmasy


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> Ein Feste Burg Ist Unser Gott, BWV 720-(J.S. Bach) Joseph Payne


This must sound great in person.


----------



## leftysg

Electraglide said:


> This must sound great in person.


My daughter attended this event in Toronto last month . She is not a regular attendee or even listener of organ performances but she was amazed at the event described below.

Seven months after the fire at Notre Dame on April 15, one of the few people in the world to play regularly the Notre Dame organ will be performing at the University of St. Michael’s College. Olivier Latry, the titular organist at Notre Dame since 1985, will visit St. Basil’s Church to play in honour of the 100th anniversary of the installation of the church’s organ.

Latry will also be giving a master class to students from the University of Toronto’s Faculty of Music a few hours before the sold-out Friday event, which is co-sponsored by the Royal Canadian College of Organists.

“I’m very honoured to be chosen to come for the 100-year anniversary,” Latry says, noting that Notre Dame’s organ will inevitably influence his performance in St. Basil’s.

“I’ve spent two-thirds of my life at Notre Dame,” says Latry, whose January album recorded in the iconic church was the last recording made on the Notre Dame organ before the fire.

“I’m always thinking about the organ and, when I’m somewhere else, I try to reconstruct the sound that I have in Notre Dame on the organ that I will play.”

The Casavant Frères organ Latry will play at St. Basil’s was first installed in 1919. The instrument is one of the few organs in Toronto to be built according to the ideals of the French Symphonic style, which also characterizes the organ at Notre Dame.


----------



## jb welder

'All about that bass, no treble'? ... um, nope


----------



## SG-Rocker




----------



## greco

leftysg said:


> My daughter attended this event in Toronto last month . She is not a regular attendee or even listener of organ performances but she was amazed at the event described below.
> 
> Seven months after the fire at Notre Dame on April 15, one of the few people in the world to play regularly the Notre Dame organ will be performing at the University of St. Michael’s College. Olivier Latry, the titular organist at Notre Dame since 1985, will visit St. Basil’s Church to play in honour of the 100th anniversary of the installation of the church’s organ.
> 
> Latry will also be giving a master class to students from the University of Toronto’s Faculty of Music a few hours before the sold-out Friday event, which is co-sponsored by the Royal Canadian College of Organists.
> 
> “I’m very honoured to be chosen to come for the 100-year anniversary,” Latry says, noting that Notre Dame’s organ will inevitably influence his performance in St. Basil’s.
> 
> “I’ve spent two-thirds of my life at Notre Dame,” says Latry, whose January album recorded in the iconic church was the last recording made on the Notre Dame organ before the fire.
> 
> “I’m always thinking about the organ and, when I’m somewhere else, I try to reconstruct the sound that I have in Notre Dame on the organ that I will play.”
> 
> The Casavant Frères organ Latry will play at St. Basil’s was first installed in 1919. The instrument is one of the few organs in Toronto to be built according to the ideals of the French Symphonic style, which also characterizes the organ at Notre Dame.


Thanks so much for posting this. Very educational and extremely interesting.
I had to look up more...


----------



## jb welder

I just knew I could draw Randy (@SG-Rocker ) in with that cheeseburger reference.


----------



## zontar

Scatterbrain Jeff Beck


----------



## Lincoln

because class never goes out of style


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Milkman

I honestly don't know what the f%#k is wrong with me.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Scatterbrain Jeff Beck


How do you click multiple likes?

I used to play this one in a fusion band.

Awesome.


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> How do you click multiple likes?
> 
> I used to play this one in a fusion band.
> 
> Awesome.



Damn right! I think I still have the leadsheet you wrote when you taught me 35 years ago.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Damn right! I think I still have the leadsheet you wrote when you taught me 35 years ago.



I'd like to see that one. Hard to believe that much time has passed.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Steadfastly

You have got to be a little older and a country music fan to fully appreciate this one but Box Car Willie exemplifies what makes a great entertainer. The reason? He loved what he did.


----------



## silvertonebetty

“Otep-apex predators”nobody move nobody get hurt, where’s the fun in that gotta satisfy the thirst . Sounds like something you’d listen to while playing a shooting game .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

Just watched "Monterey Pop" again for the umpteenth time. Hard to believe my wife said she had never seen it before. I came to the conclusion that tabla player Alla Rakha, who accompanies Ravi Shankar has to be one of the top 2 or 3 drummers in history. People make jokes about drummers, but this guy was sharp as a tack. Brilliant.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> You have got to be a little older and a country music fan to fully appreciate this one but Box Car Willie exemplifies what makes a great entertainer. The reason? He loved what he did.


Ok, maybe....same with little jimmy dickens but great, nah.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## oldjoat

ok , sheet music for drums .... boom, boom ,boom ,boom ... pause ... boom, boom .... 

still, why not ? lotsa folks enjoying themselves and no "baby, baby, baby, oh baby" .. twas a good day.


----------



## jb welder

oldjoat said:


> no "baby, baby, baby, oh baby"


Not so fast.


----------



## oldjoat

that was supposed to be a justin b joke ...


----------



## Ti-Ron

Here's some inspiration for @Kerry Brown and his new piano!
Hiromi is really talented and so passionate, a joy to watch!


----------



## leftysg

Robert1950 said:


>


Walder Frey on the far left.


----------



## zontar

Listening to stuff off my computer on random.
When I opened this--The Lord is My Light by Mahalia Jackson
but before I started typing this started:




Of course in my head I'm seeing this:


----------



## Robert1950

Had to google Walder Frey. Have only watched a few episodes of GOT. I've never had HBO or Crave


----------



## zontar

John de Revelator the Trumpeteers


----------



## leftysg

Robert1950 said:


> Had to google Walder Frey. Have only watched a few episodes of GOT. I've never had HBO or Crave


Harry Potter fans will recognize him as Mr. Filch the Hogwarts custodian as well.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## oldjoat

so that's a harry potter actor with actual talent ?


----------



## davetcan




----------



## Electraglide

Now is the instrument that sounds like a Didgeridoo classified as one or has it moved into the horn/wind instrument area. Never seen a Didgeridoo with a slide.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

We Ain't Got Nothin' Yet - the Blues Magoos


----------



## Dorian2

Just another Metal singer.


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> We Ain't Got Nothin' Yet - the Blues Magoos


Good tune from a time in my life when destroying grey cells was paramount. Here's another.


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> We Ain't Got Nothin' Yet - the Blues Magoos


Saw this live in Thunder Bay. They had flashing lights implanted in their clothes, the "climax" of which was a pulsating red heart at the singer groin. Next act was The Who (circa "Happy Jack"). These were the "alternative" warm-up acts before the big headliner "Herman's Hermits". LOL. 

Fortunately some saint phoned in a bomb scare during HH's performance and they cleared the arena, putting an end to the travesty.

EDIT: one more thing... My mom never commented on my records with the exception of "Psychedelic Lollipop" by the Blues Magoos. She said: "I like this record because they play a fast one and then a slow one. Most of your records have too many fast ones." I still keep this in mind today when arranging sets. That comment really made an impression, I guess.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Big reunion in my hometown next summer. Fifty years since the iron mine closed.


----------



## Robert1950

Some of the best rhythm guitar playing by Duane Allman.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

My present is open and the laundry is being done. Since there's no stores close that are open might as well listen to this.


----------



## mhammer

My brother-in-law mentioned the tune in passing, so I dug it up. Still funny all these years later.


----------



## Steadfastly

A little bit of destruction.


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> My brother-in-law mentioned the tune in passing, so I dug it up. Still funny all these years later.


I love this song--one of my favourite guitar solos of all time, it is definitely my favourite intentionally bad guitar solo.
And a humorous song on top of it all.


----------



## zontar

I love listening to her voice & her guitar playing:


----------



## KapnKrunch

Restoring balance to the universe... 

"I don't know who they think they are, Smashing a Perfectly Good Guitar"


----------



## Beatles

Always liked the jazz funk horn bands of the 60’s and 70’s and came across these guys from the Ukraine doing Chicago covers. They are called Leonid and Friends. Apparently Sheet music wasn’t available, so all the parts had to be transcribed from records or videos. Impressive talent. The drummer is incredible. Actually they all are. Ksenia Buzina has to be one of the most beautiful women On the planet. Check out their version of Got to Get you into my Life by Earth Wind and Fire too.


----------



## Electraglide

Having been married to a couple of "beautiful" women I can agree (to a point) with this song.


----------



## zontar

Drum Diddley - the Spotnicks


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Mooh

Sometimes his stops sound too much like a carnival organ but otherwise no complaints.


----------



## zontar

Air Blower Jeff Beck


----------



## Mooh

zontar said:


> Air Blower Jeff Beck


I have the box set, Beckology, shaped like a Fender Strat tweed case. That's marketing I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Mooh said:


> I have the box set, Beckology, shaped like a Fender Strat tweed case. That's marketing I couldn't resist.


It's a good set, while I have looked of rat, I haven't seen it anywhere--amy need to order it online or download it.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Kerry Brown

I listen to a lot of Larkin Poe. This one is a little different from their usual blues. It packs a deep message.


----------



## ol' 58

Me too.


Kerry Brown said:


> I listen to a lot of Larkin Poe.


----------



## ol' 58

Going to Memphis and Clarkesdale this summer. Getting my head into it


----------



## Dorian2

Kerry Brown said:


> I listen to a lot of Larkin Poe. This one is a little different from their usual blues. It packs a deep message.


I was surprised they didn't put this on their last 2 albums. Might be one of those personal tunes that they'll just do live. Who knows. Reaches a lot of people when they know what it's about tho.


----------



## Wardo

I'm listening to Marty Schwartz right now .. lol


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

Not sure what this guy's been cookin', but he seems to like it.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

How many do you know.


----------



## Steadfastly

EVH has nothing on Randy Bachman. This is the best version of American Woman you will likely ever hear.


----------



## Electraglide

Steadfastly said:


> EVH has nothing on Randy Bachman. This is the best version of American Woman you will likely ever hear.


I'd say the best version you might hear.




 could be considered just as good.


----------



## Dorian2

pffft...both you guys are wrong.


----------



## zontar

Death Don't Have No Mercy -- Rev Gary Davis


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> pffft...both you guys are wrong.


I really did not like her vocals on that--wrong for that arrangement & song.


----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> I really did not like her vocals on that--wrong for that arrangement & song.


Yah. Seemed a bit forced.


----------



## Lola

Does anyone remember Savoy Brown?


----------



## ol' 58

Lola said:


> Does anyone remember Savoy Brown?


I've always really liked this one...


----------



## Steadfastly

I just found this. What a beautiful, beautiful song.


----------



## Electraglide

Lola said:


> Does anyone remember Savoy Brown?


Yes. Saw them in Seattle just before Street Corner Talking. Played 'Blue Matter' to death.


----------



## zontar

Blessed are the People Glenn Kaiser


----------



## StratCat




----------



## greco

.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder




----------



## leftysg

Having played some Journey lessons lately, this popped in my videos feed. It's stepping up a notch from teaching " Merrily we roll along" to grade schoolers on boom whackers. Remember the last scene from the Sopranos?

[h://video]


----------



## greco

leftysg said:


> Having played some Journey lessons lately, this popped in my videos feed. It's stepping up a notch from teaching " Merrily we roll along" to grade schoolers on boom whackers. Remember the last scene from the Sopranos?
> 
> [h://video]


SO COOL!


----------



## Hamstrung

Interesting... and catchy!


----------



## Doug Gifford

KapnKrunch said:


> EDIT: one more thing... My mom never commented on my records with the exception of "Psychedelic Lollipop" by the Blues Magoos. She said: "I like this record because they play a fast one and then a slow one. Most of your records have too many fast ones." I still keep this in mind today when arranging sets. That comment really made an impression, I guess.


Interesting. Thanks for posting that. Right now my balance is about 2:1 fast to slower and I still find myself dropping slower songs. Maybe I shouldn't.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Doug Gifford

Electraglide said:


>


Love it. Thank you so much for posting. I'll trade you one Revelator for another Revelator:


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## cbg1

Dorian2 said:


>


Liked this one from the first time I heard it....pretty sure I had the cd ... going to have to check my flac rips


----------



## Electraglide

Hamstrung said:


> Interesting... and catchy!


This is a repost I believe.




but it's good.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide

I hope this link works out.
Watch If I Leave Here Tomorrow: A Film About Lynyrd Skynyrd (2018) Full Movie Online Free | M4ufree 123 Movies | M4uHD.net


----------



## Dorian2

Not for everybody, but these guys are killer live.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Duelling Duane Allman and King Biscuit Boy at about 1:10. Backed by, from the sound, Crowbar.


----------



## Electraglide

Doug Gifford said:


> Duelling Duane Allman and King Biscuit Boy at about 1:10. Backed by, from the sound, Crowbar.


What a rush but I do believe that's the Swampers.








Ronnie played drums for them for a while. Good sound tho.


----------



## zontar

Catch Me Now I'm Falling -- the Kinks


----------



## brucew

Remember that vid where a car drove through a set up course and played a song by striking various objects? This vid leftysg posted reminds me of that. Super cool. Lot of effort put in.


----------



## Lola

ol' 58 said:


> I've always really liked this one...


I love this. I can’t put a finger on this but they sound like who? It will come to me.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## mhammer

A tribute/revival concert for Capricorn Records and their revamped studio https://www.macon.com/news/local/article235564817.html.
If you like Southern Rock, this is for you. Lots of "name" guests performing, including Bonnie Bramlett, Taj Mahal, Jimmy Hall, second generation Allmans Duane Betts (Dickey's son, I gather), Lamar Williams Jr. (son of original Allmans bassist Sr.) and Berry Oakley Jr,, Chuck Leavell and David Causey (from Sea Level), Marcus King, Charlie Starr from Blackberry Smoke, and many others, some of whom you may know and some of whom you may not. I suspect forum member 1Sweetride will like it.
WMA format: http://www.archive.org/serve/Capric...valConcert2019-12-03MaconCityAuditoriumGA.wma
MP3 format: http://www.archive.org/serve/Capric...valConcert2019-12-03MaconCityAuditoriumGA.mp3


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks for that @mhammer !


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

Any Prog fans?


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## ol' 58

Well, an hour or so ago.


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## davetcan

@Dorian2 's excellent post made me remember this version. What an awesome talent this guy is.


----------



## Lincoln

two old guys having fun..........


----------



## greco

Lincoln said:


> two old guys having fun..........


This is for @Wardo


----------



## Lincoln

davetcan said:


> @Dorian2 's excellent post made me remember this version. What an awesome talent this guy is.


I got caught up in the song too. Roll back the clocks and check out this version.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

And Then... David Gilmour


----------



## greco




----------



## Electraglide

https://video.vice.com/en_ca/video/heavy-metal-in-baghdad-full-feature/560a7d59d2d2df3d337a66d2


----------



## Electraglide

And now for some entertainment.


----------



## zontar

On the Other Side -- Kansas


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## ol' 58

Three Chords & The Truth


----------



## Dorian2

One of my Favs.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

I like that he says "Zed"


----------



## Milkman

Nothing but Rush for the past week or so.

Going back through the first five albums.

Even the first album (sans Mr. Peart) is an amazing piece of work.

Geddy and Alex definitely had a lot to do with their sound and success in my opinion.


----------



## mhammer

Stumbled onto these guys this evening. The Cleverlys are a terrific bluegrass band that do bluegrass covers of rock, hip-hop, and alternative music. Funny. This may be the first time you've ever heard banjo through a talk-box.


----------



## jimsz

mhammer said:


> Stumbled onto these guys this evening. The Cleverlys are a terrific bluegrass band that do bluegrass covers of rock, hip-hop, and alternative music. Funny. This may be the first time you've ever heard banjo through a talk-box.


Love their version of Walk Like an Egyptian.


----------



## Wardo

Zane Banks: From Bach to Country:


----------



## Wardo

What's the second song in this; the last one is Clay Pigeons by Blaze Foley.


----------



## oldjoat

thunder road ?


----------



## Wardo

oldjoat said:


> thunder road ?


Yeah, I thought it had a Springstein kinda vibe to it.


----------



## zontar

Dave's Blues Dave Allen


----------



## jb welder

One for all the jazz guys on board.


----------



## Dorian2

If anyone's interested in what a really good Swedish Prog Death Metal band sounds like live, check out these guys. Seen em 2x in Edmonton. Don't be afraid. It's kinda catchy. Another band heavily influenced by Rush.


----------



## greco

I saw Ted Quinlan's trio at our local Jazz Room a few weeks ago. A wonderful experience for me.


----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## Dorian2

On a bit of an Opeth kick since I got the new Swedish/English double CD for X-mas. Great album.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

I'm not sure how that got posted twice, so feel free to read this edit as many times as you want.


----------



## Dorian2

Jim DaddyO said:


>


Damn. Great young band. Once she gets those Raspy, Growly, Snotty vocals fine tuned look out. Guitarist sounds fantastic too!


----------



## greco

Dorian2 said:


> Damn. Great young band. Once she gets those Raspy, Growly, Snotty vocals fine tuned look out. Guitarist sounds fantastic too!


----------



## Festus McCorkindale

The new Isaiah Sharkey album, “Love is Key” hearkens to Curtis Mayfield but with some playing and songwriting that conveys an authentic approach.


----------



## jb welder

Festus McCorkindale said:


> The new Isaiah Sharkey album, “Love is Key” hearkens to Curtis Mayfield but with some playing and songwriting that conveys an authentic approach.


Nice!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Jim DaddyO

They certainly have studied the 80 hair band stage moves. But they rock.


----------



## mhammer

Interesting Japanese band. Very angular-sounding band. Kind of an amalgam of alternative and prog-rock with lots of precision strumming.


----------



## mhammer

Two great bands. Two great singers. Two great tunes.


----------



## Dorian2

A little Alex Lifeson in this old documentary. Cued to a young'un.


----------



## Roryfan

That’s Pete Lesperance on guitar, not Rick Beato.


----------



## zontar

Gospel Groove--Shuggie Otis
Cool instrumental from the son of Johnny Otis


----------



## mhammer

Loved this tune when it first came out, and stumbled onto it again this morning. A Canadian classic. Mark Gane's guitar solo in it is simply perfect. The right balance of melody and noise, chaos and control. Great tones. Really forward thinking for its time.


----------



## zontar

Where the Blues Begins -- Buddy Guy


----------



## Dorian2

A master of the Growl (IMO). Dan Swano


----------



## Dorian2

Some 16 year old that apparently made it pretty big.


----------



## zontar

Riley B King--Keb' Mo'


----------



## Beatles

Great one hit wonder


----------



## jb welder

Dang that man can play guitar.


----------



## ol' 58

Ain't Much Left Of Me


----------



## Milkman

Damn.

Will there ever be a rock band as fresh and exciting as these guys were?

Maybe not for me.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Symphony #9 in C (Beethoven)


----------



## greco

A very talented member of this forum! @Trevor Giancola 

__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftrevor-giancola%2Fpunjab-trevor-giancola-trio


----------



## Trevor Giancola

greco said:


> A very talented member of this forum! @Trevor Giancola
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Ftrevor-giancola%2Fpunjab-trevor-giancola-trio


Thanks!!!


----------



## zontar

She Changed the Lock -- Yank Rachell (Blues played on a mandolin)


----------



## davetcan

I was a little bit in love with Ellen Reid back in the 90's.


----------



## Electraglide

The preacher has the mic.


----------



## brucew

You wanna play like Peetie Wheatstraw? (crossroads reference). This one's now on my list.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## vadsy

Possibly the best Soundgarden tune


----------



## davetcan

jb welder said:


> Dang that man can play guitar.


Sandy Denny dead at age 31.


----------



## greco

Another very talented GC forum member...


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

Deliver Me--Staple Singers


----------



## reckless toboggan




----------



## StratCat

A good Super Bowl show


----------



## zontar

Flight of the Bumble Bee the Vernizzi Brothers Oboe Quartet


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## JBFairthorne

While it's not new or exciting, All You Need Is Love by The Beatles. I'm trying to learn it and there are SO MANY wrong chord charts out there. I find myself listening to it over and over. Half the time trying to learn how to play it with all of it's slash chords and time changes and half the time trying to figure out which chord charts (or parts of them) are right or wrong.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Steadfastly

This song is shocking!


----------



## Dorian2

You might like this one Steadly...not joking. Prog Metal or not.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


> You might like this one Steadly...not joking. Prog Metal or not.


Classic song.



Dorian2 said:


> You might like this one Steadly...not joking. Prog Metal or not.


Well, it’s a classic song that’s for sure.

Here’s my feeble attempt at a Mary Ford approach.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-566229450%2Fnorthwest-passage-2


----------



## zontar

Don't Ever Let Nobody Drag Your Spirit Down -- Heritage Blues Orchestra


----------



## Genderqueer Guitarist

Ashbury - Endless Skies


----------



## Dorian2

And for something extra special.


----------



## zontar

Lonely Avenue -- Taj Mahal


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## shoretyus

This guy is the shit...


----------



## Swervin55

my daughter turned me onto this duo, bless her heart (sorry, you'll have to link to Youtube to see it)


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## greco

Very impressive!


----------



## Dorian2

My Uncle got me into these guys and Rush when I was 9. I was never the same after.


----------



## zontar




----------



## ol' 58

Highway 61 Revisited - Johnny Winter


----------



## LanceT

"Marilyn Manson on redbull instead of coke"


----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

a good song for my least favourite time of year . I don’t know such an depressing day . It just makes a fella feel empty and alone . Hurry up feb 15 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

All Your Love Otis Rush


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## sulphur




----------



## greco

jb welder said:


>


----------



## greco




----------



## jb welder

sulphur said:


>


I'm thinking somebody else likes _The Fall_. Love the rambling vocal rants. I'll be checking out more of their stuff for sure.


----------



## sulphur

jb welder said:


> I'm thinking somebody else likes _The Fall_. Love the rambling vocal rants. I'll be checking out more of their stuff for sure.


I'm not familiar, but checking them out now. Thanks. 

That just randomly appeared in my YT feed, they get the algorithm right once in a while.


----------



## zontar

Dust My Broom Earl Hooker


----------



## Dorian2

Just started to check out some Rory Gallagher stuff. He's new to me but I know there are a few folks here who are fans.


----------



## zontar

Thief - Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Kenmac

Here's what I was listening to earlier this evening. Huey Lewis and the News have a new album out called "Weather" and their new single and video called "Her Love Is Killin' Me" was debuted on Jimmy Kimmels show. It reminds me of a cross between "Heart Of Rock And Roll" and "I Want A New Drug".


----------



## zontar

John the Revelator -- Phil Keaggy
(The studio version below--although there are a variety of live versions online as well)


----------



## Dorian2

zontar said:


> John the Revelator -- Phil Keaggy
> (The studio version below--although there are a variety of live versions online as well)


This reminded me of these guys.


----------



## zontar

Dorian2 said:


> This reminded me of these guys.


Ok, I don't quite get why--but cool.

Phil has done a variety of musical styles in his career, and has done stuff more similar to that than the song I posted.
But thanks for sharing that.


----------



## DaddyShred

Currently. A bunch of stuff lol

Colter Wall
John Mayer
Allegeon
Amon amarth
POD
Johnny Cash
Lamb of God
Metallica
Opeth
Stevie Ray Vaughn

Slightly eclectic listening tastes over here. It drives people nuts. Wether I'm at the shop, at home, wherever haha.


----------



## jb welder

Here ya go @sulphur


----------



## Dorian2

This came up in my feed. Maybe Youtubes getting better.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## greco

@Trevor Giancola ...being played as I write this....









Quoting Brad Barker (host): *"A wonderful guitarist from right here in the city"*


----------



## tdotrob

Got this album when I was in high school and still listen at least weekly, Lagwagon is my fav band and they keep getting better w age.


----------



## reckless toboggan

tdotrob said:


> Got this album when I was in high school and still listen at least weekly, Lagwagon is my fav band and they keep getting better w age.


Love me some Lagwagon.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## tdotrob

reckless toboggan said:


> Love me some Lagwagon.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me.


New album railer is killer!


----------



## Dorian2

This just came up on my feed.


----------



## zontar

None But You -- Glenn Kaiser


----------



## mhammer

Looks like tonight is going to be nonstop Was Not Was. I don't care how much this depends on Linn Drums. The groove is infectious. Don Was has been very active as a producer and session contributor. Don't know what Dave Was went on to do. The guitarist, Randy Jacobs, was a monster player. They would collaborate with anyone and everyone. Mel Torme, Ozzie Osborne, Iggy Pop, Leonard Cohen, Frank Sinatra Jr., Doug "My Sharona" Fieger, and more.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## tdotrob

Into RKL tonight so killer.


----------



## Electraglide

Couldn't find any "Shades" but who else would a Vancouver boy listen too in Calgary.


----------



## Moosehead

The often left out 4th king. Some gold tips n tricks here along with some great stories(the story about how he got his SG!) . 
Enjoy.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## jb welder

"_and then I went up on the ship, and Scott Baio gave me pinkeye!"





_


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Dorian2 said:


> Just started to check out some Rory Gallagher stuff. He's new to me but I know there are a few folks here who are fans.


Yeah, big fan since the '70s. When he died it was as big or bigger a thing to me as any other musician's passing. I was just gutted. If you're on Facebook there's a very good page dedicated to RG that does a daily diary sort of posting...the sort of thing that makes Facebook worthwhile.


----------



## tdotrob

Wife is making me clean house this morning instead of play guitar so the soundtrack is the only album from The Other, it has a little bit of everything, Early and modern punk sounds w nice touches of classic rock and prog, just a wonderful album overall if your looking for something a bit different. Musicianship is top notch.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Fans of Fury guitars always appreciate Saskatoon's Andrew Kesler. Wait for it, about 2:30...


----------



## jb welder

tdotrob said:


> Wife is making me clean house this morning instead of play guitar so the soundtrack is the only album from The Other, it has a little bit of everything, Early and modern punk sounds w nice touches of classic rock and prog, just a wonderful album overall if your looking for something a bit different. Musicianship is top notch.


Oh, the other _The Other_


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## mhammer

A surprising jam between Joe Bonamassa, Josh Smith, and Tommy Emmanuel (on electric!). They're each nimble in their own way. Bonamassa needs to sell one of his amps or guitars and buy some anti-perspirant.


----------



## Dorian2

Killer sax solo in this one!


----------



## Dorian2

Like what I'm hearing from this band.


----------



## Milkman

An old favourite of mine.


----------



## mhammer

Gentle Giant were huge in Montreal (pardon the pun). Indeed, all of those what I like to call British-stop-and-start bands (a regular feature of prog-rock at the time, be it Gentle Giant, Jade Warrier, Yes, Genesis, ELP, and many others) were very popular in Quebec. Maybe it was the connection between the religious history of the province and the mere sound of organ, or maybe just the tastes of the DJs who created the public tastes, but they were well-liked.


----------



## mhammer

These guys are astounding. I would say that Koch makes you want a Telecaster even if you've never considered one. But the fact is he's not playing a Tele. He's playing a Gristlemaster from Reverend. It looks for all the world like a Tele, but the body is actually a slightly larger scale even though the shape is identical. There are other body differences I only recently learned about, when Greg appeared on That Pedal Show. It is a very distinctive sound. And between these two guys, there are more ideas in 20 seconds than most of us would have in a year. Josh always looks like once he leans his guitar up against the amp, he's off to his day job of putting flyers in mailboxes, working construction, or stacking the bathroom tissue at the end of the aisle at Sobey's. I don't mean that in a disrespectful way. He simply has nothing about him that would make you think "That guy must be in a band". Looks like a regular guy with a regular job doing regular work. I like that.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul M

Push Ka Pi Shi Pie, a Louis Jordan tune featured in the jukebox musical 5 Guys Named Moe. I'm working on an arrangement of this for my local community concert band. I haven't yet settled on vocals + concert band, or arranging it as a small R&B combo + Concert Band concerto. My arrangement should top out at 10 or so minutes.


----------



## cbg1

Mooh said:


>


it is nice when the song is in a key that fits the horns


----------



## zontar

The Wind Cries Mary -- Jimi Hendrix (Live)


----------



## Mooh

The master at work. I got turned on to him as a teen, got to see him once a little later.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## KapnKrunch

Still hate Devo? Oh well, back to your usual. These guys are hilarious.


----------



## greco




----------



## Electraglide

It's been here before but,




was the basis of this....sort of.




Recorded in 1953 this song almost made it sot that there might not have been Elvis.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## StratCat

21:35 Refugee


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Mooh




----------



## davetcan

We have to play this in C to hit the vocal, damn that Mickey Thomas, LOL.






And then there is this gem


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Deezel13

Motley Crue of course!!!


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jimsz




----------



## Electraglide

There




That's better.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mooh said:


>


Inquiring minds wonder if she had a sideline.


----------



## StratCat

Fretboard Journal podcasts featuring Mark Stutman, owner of our beloved Folkway Music in Waterloo.

Episodes 229, 245, and 264

Highly recommended listening if vintage Gibsons and Martins are of any interest to you.

The Fretboard Journal Podcast

Mark Stutman - if you are on this forum, thank you so much for your dedication, giving Canada such an amazing shop and repair service! Can’t wait to visit Folkway again!


----------



## zontar

Time Warp--Rick Derringer


----------



## leftysg

Like fine wine

[h://video]


----------



## Dorian2

Ex Opeth drummer Martin Lopez' band. Solid, heavy Prog Metal.


----------



## Accept2

As time goes on, eventually even those who are great grandmothers can still keep their coolness............


----------



## Dorian2

The Gramps can do it to @Accept2  Roudness sounds great here!


----------



## jimsz

Was obsessed with this tune when it came out, couldn't believe it was just a bass player and drummer


----------



## vadsy

.., and multiple amps and split signals and some pedalboard tricks.


----------



## LanceT




----------



## jimsz

vadsy said:


> .., and multiple amps and split signals and some pedalboard tricks.


... just like so many pro guitar players.


----------



## vadsy

jimsz said:


> ... just like so many pro guitar players.


...like so many bands with just two members and a bass as lead instrument that sounds like multiple players. Just saying these guys are a little different.


----------



## Distortion

porno music but for some reason the film won't post.


----------



## jimsz

vadsy said:


> ...like so many bands with just two members and a bass as lead instrument that sounds like multiple players. Just saying these guys are a little different.


Got to hand it to these guys, them and USS, a couple of guys who can write hits. The drummer in Royal Blood is one the best drummers I've seen in a long time at that age, amazing talent.


----------



## greco




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## KapnKrunch

Distortion said:


> porno music but for some reason the film won't post.


Best video in a while. Thanks. Heckuva good time.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## StratCat

Jonathon Wilson

if you like acoustic, click here...

Dixie Blur - YouTube


----------



## Kerry Brown

I’m not normally a fan of guitar duels but this is spectacular, especially Tommy Emmanuel on electric.


----------



## jb welder

If the horns sound familiar, they were sampled in a Prodigy song used in the _Kick Ass_ soundtrack.


----------



## zontar

Fooled Ya-- Rick Holstrom




Live Version:





then that ended & this started:


----------



## Milkman

Kerry Brown said:


> I’m not normally a fan of guitar duels but this is spectacular, especially Tommy Emmanuel on electric.


Who’s the guy with the hat?


----------



## Kerry Brown

Milkman said:


> Who’s the guy with the hat?


Josh Smith


----------



## mhammer

Here's a new one from Iggy Pop, that is actually an old one, from Lou Reed. Pretty strong meat, and a very piercing glare. The lyrics are posted at the Youtube site.


----------



## zontar

Well Tempered Clavier Book II No 1 in C Major (J.S. Bach)


----------



## mhammer

A 50 years of Allman Brothers tribute from Tuesday night at Madison Square Gardens, with the usual cast: Trucks, Haynes, Burbridge, Leavell, and others.


----------



## Dorian2

A couple of nice Canadian girls.


----------



## jb welder

Playin' the hard guy. 
Just. Like. That.


----------



## tdotrob

In 30 mins I’ll be listening/watching The Real Mackenzies live Facebook feed from their no audience show at starlite room in Edmonton... killer band.


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Playin' the hard guy.
> Just. Like. That.


Pena is always slightly amusing as a cop. He was great in the mexican Narcos season.


----------



## vokey design

I can not get enough of Joey’s playing these days. Great signer too, this set is no exception


----------



## tdotrob

Thank you for being a Friend - 88 fingers Louie.

This is a special record for me, were my absolute fav band in the 90’s in HS. Released 3 amazing records and broke up after every one and for good in 1999..... until they reformed in for some shows in the mid 2000’s and eventually releasing this album 2017. They are so good.


----------



## cbg1




----------



## zontar




----------



## deltapapatango

Old ZZ Top


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## tdotrob

These guys will never get the mainstream recognition for their technical ability and skill, but this album is important to me and a masterpiece. Feeling nostalgic today.


----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## Wardo




----------



## jb welder




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

Just a Closer Walk With Thee--Sister Rosetta Tharpe--she was a mean guitar player. (In a good way)


----------



## mhammer

A feature/biography on John Mayall. The beardless guy you see below is Hughie Flint, former bandmate, and not Mayall. I hadn't realized that Mayall had first attracted public attention by building a fully-functioning treehouse and moving into it with his wife.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Ripley County Blues Glenn Kaiser


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


>


I have to say that the first image that came to mind was Spinal Tap singing about Stonehenge.


----------



## mhammer

jb welder said:


>


Khruangbin are like a ZZ Top from an alternate universe. Instead of two members with long beards and one without, there's two people with thick black bangs, and one with no hair at all.


----------



## leftysg

More Kansas

[h://video]


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> Khruangbin are like a ZZ Top from an alternate universe. Instead of two members with long beards and one without, there's two people with thick black bangs, and one with no hair at all.


I'd have never guessed they were from Texas. Cheap-ass SX bass through a SF Bassman 10. 
@Gavz had posted them before, much better quality recording:


Gavz said:


> Khruangbin. Excellent playing. Put on the headphones and chill out.


----------



## zontar

Fearfully, Wondrously Made--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## jb welder




----------



## LanceT

I wondered where the jangly guitar pop-rock had gone. There’s some here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJBYXwPyf9k


----------



## zontar

Go Off--Cacophony


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Electraglide

And it is Alberta so it's cool.


----------



## Wardo

Here's a family reunion song:


----------



## davetcan

Awesome CD.


----------



## zontar

Got to Hurry - Yardbirds (Also known as Let's throw Eric been, so he won't quit, although he did quit)


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Glory Bobby McFerrin


----------



## Milkman

I listen to this one often.

Chris Squire and Steve Howe both created masterworks when they recorded this album in my opinion.

Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## StratCat

What a great show! Just wasn’t in the cards to attend last year, but really enjoyed watching this broadcast tonight.


----------



## Lola

This is a kick ass little ditty. Listen and see if you agree. It’s short, sweet and in your face rock n roll. I love it.


----------



## Electraglide

I wonder if any new verses are being written for this song. And it's really easy to change Australian to Canadian.


----------



## Dorian2

New Deep Purple!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


>


Didn't really notice the music, but that bassist's hip action made me feel all funny and squishy.


----------



## DaddyShred

Great suggestions here!! Anyone have any recommendations for compmete albums? Anything from country to metal and anything in between.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Milkman

This was the first LP album I ever bought. IMO, it holds up very well.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Sneaky

David Grissom


----------



## Milkman

Dorian2 said:


>


Sort of a country feel in a sense.


----------



## Dorian2

Milkman said:


> Sort of a country feel in a sense.


Gave me a Steve Morse vibe. Dave Larue (Morse's long time Bassist) is playing with him now so maybe that's a part of it.


----------



## zontar

For Unto Us A Child Is Born (Handel) (Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)


----------



## KapnKrunch

One of the best pop albums ever. Skylarking.


----------



## KapnKrunch

One of the best pop albums ever. Nonsuch.


----------



## KapnKrunch

One of the best pop albums ever. Oranges and Lemons.


----------



## Robert1950

I tried to find a copy of the first Album I ever bought - Beatlemania - the Canadian release, but could not find this specific one here on YouTube. Bought it at a department store that later became Zellers in the Oshawa Shopping Centre in Nov. 1963


----------



## Dorian2

Coronavirus mix.


----------



## LanceT

A band name current with the times.


----------



## tdotrob

Got a somber mood tonight for whatever reason.... and busted this record out. Such a beautifully written song by one of Canada’s best





And when I went to find a link came across this vid of the legendary Bill Stevenson- Descendants/All/Only Crime/ The blasting room breaking down his thoughts on the song


----------



## tdotrob

Another from Winnipeg’s best


----------



## jb welder

tdotrob said:


> Another from Winnipeg’s best


They're from frickin' Portage, get it straight.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

And one of Vancouver's finest.


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> I tried to find a copy of the first Album I ever bought - Beatlemania - the Canadian release, but could not find this specific one here on YouTube. Bought it at a department store that later became Zellers in the Oshawa Shopping Centre in Nov. 1963


Probably had a $1.83 price tag same as mine. It's at my brothers place.....full mono. This sounds close.




Funnything was IIRC 45s were a dollar from Freddie's records.


----------



## Dorian2

jb welder said:


> And one of Vancouver's finest.


I saw them with a bunch of Punk buddies in around '87. These guys were backing them (formerly Down Syndrome).


----------



## tdotrob

jb welder said:


> And one of Vancouver's finest.


I see what you did there. SNFU will always be the best.


----------



## jb welder

Dorian2 said:


> (formerly Down Syndrome).


Haven't heard that name in a loooong time.


----------



## tdotrob

Dorian2 said:


> I saw them with a bunch of Punk buddies in around '87. These guys were backing them (formerly Down Syndrome).


Nice! My old band played a couple shows with a couple different SNFU lineups but never the original.


----------



## jb welder

tdotrob said:


> SNFU will always be the best.


Open your mouth and say...


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## davetcan

What a great album.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## leftysg

davetcan said:


> What a great album.
> 
> View attachment 301976


Many of us could "Benefit" from a relisten!


----------



## davetcan




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Kerry Brown

A great songwriter who spent years in obscurity

“I make sixteen solid half hour friendships every evening” Pretty sums up a bar hound’s life.


----------



## StratCat

First heard of Odessa on Fretboard Journal Podcast last week.

Now listening to her current album All Things.


----------



## zontar

Constipated Duck Jeff Beck.


----------



## Electraglide

A few that remind me of friends gone.


----------



## zontar

Baby Please Don't Go-- Carey & Lurrie Bell


----------



## mhammer

Joan Baez singing one of his songs for her friend John Prine.


----------



## Electraglide

Singer-songwriter John Prine in stable condition with COVID-19 | CBC News


----------



## Alex

Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused to Sing. The chap is brilliant.


----------



## zontar

Even Odds - Jeff Beck


----------



## mhammer

Electraglide said:


> Singer-songwriter John Prine in stable condition with COVID-19 | CBC News


Just about the funniest "love song" ever. Somewhere out there is a match for everyone.


----------



## mhammer

Timely tune, even though it's well over a century old.


----------



## Milkman

As a life long Rush fan I'm a bit ashamed (embarrassed?) to admit this but I really had not listened to their later works much at all until the sad passing of Neil Peart.

As I spent a little time trying to ease the grief, I came across this song. There's an excellent concert video of the same track which I enjoy. I'd say in the concert clip, Alex's solo is a bit better, but I prefer Geddy's vocal in the studio version so I'm posting that.

It's my latest obsession or ear worm if you like. Again, I'm a fan and have been since I was 14 but I think this is a masterfully written and performed song.

It builds so nicely. You don't really sense the dynamic build up until it's on you.

And Alex's guitar work through the entire song is perfect, so tasteful. I'll probably have to sit down and learn the parts to get it out of my head. Sometimes that's the only thing that works.






and the concert clip


----------



## Milkman

mhammer said:


> Timely tune, even though it's well over a century old.


Thanks for this. I'll share it with the Missus. We love this kind of music. You might (if you haven't already) want to check out clips from "Down From the Mountain" which features the music and recording artists from the Oh Brother Where Art Thou movie. I'm a big Emmy Lou fan.


----------



## Milkman

zontar said:


> Even Odds - Jeff Beck



Jeez

WTF can you say about Beck?


Incredible. What a touch.


----------



## bolero

mhammer said:


> Joan Baez singing one of his songs for her friend John Prine.


wow!


----------



## mhammer

One of those tunes borne of Prine's experience as a mailman.


----------



## cbg1

Digitizing a bunch of VHS contents.... started today with Heavy Metal .... Song Remains the Same is playing right now


----------



## jb welder

R.I.P. Adam Schlesinger


----------



## zontar

Some random songs:
All My Days-- Glenn Kaiser
Space Ghost Theme
If this Ain't the Blues-- Jon Lord/Hoochie Coochie Men


----------



## Electraglide

jb welder said:


> R.I.P. Adam Schlesinger


Forgot about this one.


----------



## zontar

Have You Ever Loved a Woman--Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## mhammer

An NPR Tiny Desk concert from Michael McDonald. He's still got the pipes,but is a surprisingly good keyboard player.


----------



## Budda

Revisiting this gem.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

Lone Star - Stu Hamm, with Eric Johnson


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Backbeat




----------



## KapnKrunch

Me too. Thanks.


----------



## zontar

vadsy said:


>


I remember hearing this years ago--and just thought it was a great song.
But none of my friends liked it.

Right now I have this playing:


----------



## Dorian2

You can blame @jb welder 's pic in the self haircut thread for this.  I'm a fan.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Thornton Davis

Dave Edmonds - Information from 1983. Great vocals and killer Danelectro Longhorn Baritone guitar work.






TD


----------



## Kerry Brown

I’ve been enjoying the Saturday night Grand Old Opry live streaming. The theatre is empty with three artists spread out on the stage playing an acoustic set. Last week was Brad Paisley, Marty Stuart, and Luke Bryant. This week was Terri Clark, Lauren Alaina, and Ashley McBryde. I had never heard of Ashley McBryde but I really liked her. Great voice, good player, and real country songs with a story. I don’t have a link because its on Facebook. Just search for Grand Old Opry stream. Here is a song from Ashley.


----------



## Backbeat




----------



## marcos

Backbeat said:


>


How cool is that. Really enjoyed this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Alex

Discovered this artist Sun Kil Moon thx to @Larrivee . Great album.


----------



## Budda

Herbie Hancock. I made a thread.


----------



## Moosehead

Rarely does a cover rise to the same level or rise above the original. best cover of this song. Ever.


----------



## Backbeat

What a feel for genre Richard Swift possessed....


----------



## KapnKrunch

Cool. Never heard of this multi-instrumentalist singer-songwriter. Thx.


----------



## zontar

Angel of Mercy Albert King


----------



## Sneaky

This is quite good. American Aquarium


----------



## zontar

Golden Gate Jubilee Quartet singing Jesus Gonna Make up My Dyin' Bed (Many versions of this song out there. It is also called Well, Well, Well-- and when Led Zeppelin did it they called In My Time of Dying)


----------



## Backbeat

I’m learning this song, and found this in my search. Whoever put this together is pretty clever.


----------



## Morkolo




----------



## vadsy

Morkolo said:


>


I see you and raise you .. ..best robot harmonies since Cher did that tune with the robot voices


----------



## Dorian2

I'll raise the both of you


----------



## zontar

Miracle Man Larry Howard


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> best robot harmonies since Cher did that tune with the robot voices


You must mean this one:


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Can't see if it's mic'ed but that little thing is as loud as the piano and drums.


----------



## LanceT

Song of the year.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eySDeBdqxGY


----------



## bluehugh2

I rarely crossed into this category as a traditionalist, but Joe Satriani’s all instrumental (except 1 track) self titled album from 1995 is a bluesy, brilliant offering. For a traditionalist like me, his tones are tremendous... just a little outside the blues box!
Before that I was listening to Abraxas Pool... what Santana should have become... the old alumni ... including Neil Schon, Gregg Rollie, Chepito Areas, etc. It sounds to me like Schon never stopped learning while Carlos resorted to “licks and guitar faces”... as time wore on!


----------



## Electraglide

and that leads to this




It's too bad they didn't play together.


----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## zontar

This again, in the background.

Some cool bass lines & some cool guitar, as well as other instruments.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Gets Us All in the End--Jeff Beck


----------



## Alex

Mark Lettieri


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Electraglide

Just a little country from a lady who's as cute as a new born calf.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

And then, there's Linda....


----------



## zontar

Even the Saved - Selwyn Birchwood


----------



## StratCat

so cool.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Stephenlouis

This is a GREAT thread! How have I never seen it! Now my musical needs are being met!


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Alex

Marc Bonilla - Arclight


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## greco

Amazing bass...


----------



## Alex

I just went down the Youtube rabbit hole for the last hour. Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells live. Oldfield's phrasing/attack is almost violin like. Anyone know who the bass player is?


----------



## Backbeat

Alex said:


> I just went down the Youtube rabbit hole for the last hour. Mike Oldfield Tubular Bells live. Oldfield's phrasing/attack is almost violin like. Anyone know who the bass player is?


The interwebz suggests Rick Fenn from 10cc..... ?!


----------



## KapnKrunch

This is a great SONG about his uncle who died in WW2. And a wonderful "hybrid" performance...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

Stoned Again | Too Slim and the Taildraggers


----------



## leftysg

Okay, I think this is kind of a funny story. The wife and I were listening to a playlist when this great tune comes on. She has heard it before, and I've told her it's Mott, but Bowie wrote it for them. She says she really likes it, particularly the chorus because instead of
" All the young dudes....", she thought they were singing, "Old and confused...". Hot coffee up the nose at that moment, cuz it hit a bit too close to home.

[h://video]


----------



## Backbeat

I was looking forward to seeing these guys in town on May 4th, but it'll have to wait....


----------



## Alex

Andy Timmons and Martin Miller. The harmonics played by Timmons at the beginning are superb.


----------



## vadsy

johnnyshaka said:


>


wiser time,., nice


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Dorian2

I'm just a low brow. These guys rock.


----------



## LanceT

That Buck Dharma sound.


----------



## Dorian2

@LanceT , Buck Dharma wrote some killer articles in the guitar mags back in the day. I dug into him in High School in the 80's!


----------



## jb welder

covid anthem


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Lincoln

johnnyshaka said:


>


love that version of Angels!


----------



## johnnyshaka




----------



## greco

johnnyshaka said:


>


AMAZING! Thanks.
There is an excellent doc about the late Sharon Jones on Netflix.


----------



## johnnyshaka

greco said:


> AMAZING! Thanks.
> There is an excellent doc about the late Sharon Jones on Netflix.


Thanks for the heads up about the doc, I'll definitely queue that one up.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

johnnyshaka said:


>


I just watched that earlier tonight--I was looking up some Sharon Jones stuff.

Right now I am listening to this:


----------



## leftysg

zontar said:


>


I remember the lyrics to that kids afternoon tv show from almost sixty years ago before I even pressed play. I remember the wicked witch's laugh quite distinctly.


----------



## Roots-Picker

COVID has prompted my wife and I to undertake a project of listening to all our CDs from A to Z; I have several hundred, so it’s gonna take a while! (we’re just getting to the end of the ‘A’s...) 
So today, it was time to spin a disc called “Avalon Blues”, a compilation tribute of songs by Mississippi John Hurt. Man, I had forgotten how good this album is! The authenticity, order of songs and shear musicianship is rare indeed; highly recommended for those acoustic blues fans out there. Stay healthy, Y’all!


----------



## zontar

leftysg said:


> I remember the lyrics to that kids afternoon tv show from almost sixty years ago before I even pressed play. I remember the wicked witch's laugh quite distinctly.


Years ago--different job, boss & company--my boss' mother worked there as well--and her laugh was very similar.
Nice lady though.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

This Canadjun guy


----------



## zontar

Carry On -- Phil Keaggy


----------



## Wardo




----------



## jb welder

Best Springsteen tribute ever that wasn't written by Springsteen.


----------



## Moosehead

All killer, no filler


----------



## Moosehead




----------



## Alex

Tom Bukovac face melting.....He has a series of COVID Youtube lessons that are very cool.


----------



## KapnKrunch




----------



## zdogma

Cale plays some super sweet stuff on his old ?Peavey




And a very different skill set:


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


>


Grant Siemens still doing guitar for him I think?


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Grant Siemens still doing guitar for him I think?


And some banjo too?


----------



## vadsy

zdogma said:


> And a very different skill set:


----------



## davetcan

She can do no wrong.



Moosehead said:


> Rarely does a cover rise to the same level or rise above the original. best cover of this song. Ever.


----------



## zontar

I was only Kidding-Weird Al (Style parody of Tonio K, primarily based on his Song H-A-T-R-E-D)


----------



## Alex

I was just reading an article on Weird Al Y. the other day - he supposedly gives a great show.

Listening to the album "No" by Andrei Martinez Agras (can't find any tracks on Utube).


----------



## greco

Alex said:


> Listening to the album "No" by *Andrei Martinez Agras* (can't find any tracks on Utube).


We don't see him posting much in the forum these days.
@amagras ...Are you lurking?


----------



## Alex

greco said:


> We don't see him posting much in the forum these days.
> @amagras ...Are you lurking?


Probably doing the right thing and spending time on the instrument.


----------



## greco

Alex said:


> Probably doing the right thing and spending time on the instrument.


In addition, I'm betting his children are also keeping him very busy these days!


----------



## zontar

Alex said:


> I was just reading an article on Weird Al Y. the other day - he supposedly gives a great show.
> 
> Listening to the album "No" by Andrei Martinez Agras (can't find any tracks on Utube).


I've seen him in concert--it is a great show, really entertaining, and his band is real good.

But I am listening to 
My Guitar's In Love by Phil Keaggy


----------



## Alex

I may have reached the end of the internet....this sounds pretty good.


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> I've seen him in concert--it is a great show, really entertaining, and his band is real good.
> 
> But I am listening to
> My Guitar's In Love by Phil Keaggy


Always hard to figure out what Keaggy's strongest talent is: playing, singing or just entertaining.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Alex

Trevor Rabin - Can’t Look Away album.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## zontar

KapnKrunch said:


> Always hard to figure out what Keaggy's strongest talent is: playing, singing or just entertaining.


All three...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Alex

The guy that did these mashups is brilliant. This one made me lol.


----------



## Gimper

Get past the first 2min, then it gets good...


----------



## zontar

meeting


----------



## Jim Wellington

Wow...


----------



## Alex

three way mash up with a solo by Pantera.


----------



## davetcan

I should just link the whole album, not a bad track on it.


----------



## zontar

Summer Throw - Resurrection Band


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## davetcan

Jim Wellington said:


>


Awesome! Vince Gill is sooooo good and Gregg's voice is great.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar




----------



## Gimper

This is awesome. And I love that brown strat.


----------



## Kenmac

A new song by The Rolling Stones, "Living In A Ghost Town". Mick Jagger plays a nice harmonica solo in this and the video features the fascinating, yet eerie, mostly empty streets of Cape Town, Kyoto, London, Los Angeles, Margate, Oslo and Toronto. This may be the anthem of 2020.


----------



## Mooh

A Facebook page called Thank Goodness It's Folk. Pretty good stuff there.


----------



## Swervin55

zdogma said:


> Cale plays some super sweet stuff on his old ?Peavey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a very different skill set:


nothing says "cool" like JJ Cale. I had Naturally on 8 track, cassette and CD and still have the vinyl.


----------



## Alex

Just discovered Joey Landreth. Great sounding album


----------



## Swervin55

Alex said:


> Just discovered Joey Landreth. Great sounding album


 Alex: you mean you just discovered Joey Landreth or the Brothers Landreth? Check out some of Joey's demo work on Carter's Vintage Guitars (Nashville). Best of both worlds - very cool gear and a smokin' player.


----------



## Swervin55




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Swervin55

then...






and now...


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

Jim Wellington said:


> Wow...


Great. And the extended version.


----------



## Electraglide

CONCERT for GEORGE....Royal Albert Hall, 2002 (Full Concert)


----------



## zontar

One of several Deep Purple docs.


----------



## StratCat

Bill Frisell.

Only a few songs here, but such beautiful tone and playing.


----------



## faracaster

I started a Quarantunes thread on Insta a few days ago.
I still have my album collection from wayyyyyyyy back and it keeps growing every week. So this time of forced pausing has been an opportunity to start a journey through some remarkable music

Saturday.... Lowell George's only solo album...Thanks I'll Eat It Here 1979









Sunday....Traffic , On The road...live in Germany 1973










Monday, Automatic Man 1976


----------



## Alex

James Gang - album Rides Again


----------



## davetcan

Great album



Alex said:


> James Gang - album Rides Again


----------



## Alex

davetcan said:


> Great album


yep, still sounds great and brings me back to discovering music as a teen in the '70's.


----------



## davetcan

Alex said:


> yep, still sounds great and brings me back to discovering music as a teen in the '70's.


I think I still have the first 2 on vinyl.


----------



## zontar

Cups & Cakes -- Spinal Tap


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Electraglide

Going back to a time when life was a little bit more relaxed.


----------



## Electraglide

Not too far a stretch to this


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Electraglide said:


> Going back to a time when life was a little bit more relaxed.


A much better time.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## jb welder

Always found him so much easier to watch before he decided he wanted to be an aerobics instructor. Even when they were playing dance music.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Electraglide said:


>


"Another Pleasant Valley Sunday here in Status Symbol Land." 

Ah, the old days when "counter-culture" was REAL, man! 

I like the bass! Neither hand seems to have anything to do with what I am hearing. Amazing!


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> Cups & Cakes -- Spinal Tap


While we are getting pschedelic here.. how about a bike ride to the moon?


----------



## Alex

Andrei Martinez Agras - A.K.A.Heart. New album released on Bandcamp. Great work.


----------



## Electraglide

KapnKrunch said:


> "Another Pleasant Valley Sunday here in Status Symbol Land."
> 
> Ah, the old days when "counter-culture" was REAL, man!
> 
> I like the bass! Neither hand seems to have anything to do with what I am hearing. Amazing!


Custom made for Davey. He had to learn how to play it. Doesn't look like they are singing the right words in some places too. Not too sure about "counter culture" but back in '66 it kept my girlfriend's sisters busy watching TV.


----------



## jb welder

KapnKrunch said:


> I like the bass! Neither hand seems to have anything to do with what I am hearing. Amazing!


I like it too. Chip Douglas. Why does that name seem so familiar? (_The Cable Guy_  )


----------



## greco

Alex said:


> Andrei Martinez Agras - A.K.A.Heart. New album released on Bandcamp. Great work.


I just bought it and had a long talk with Andrei on the phone.
Mrs. Greco and I were scheduled to be in Ottawa in mid April for Easter and I had hoped to see Andrei.

He will be very pleased that you posted this. I think it is his best work to date.


----------



## KapnKrunch

@Electraglide and @jb welder
PV Sunday written Gerry Goffin and Carole King who were #3 on my Sixties list of song-writing duos after Lennon-mcCartney and Jagger-Richards 

In spite of the real talent involved, my sarcasm about counter culture stands. Lol.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Really getting into this Gypsy Jazz duo from Vancouver.


----------



## KapnKrunch

@Kerry Brown

Duo? I heard drums too. ;-)

Gypsy? I heard blues. 

Great act, thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks Kerry.


----------



## KapnKrunch

You can see the bass player doubling on percussion here. Wowee zowee!


----------



## Kerry Brown

KapnKrunch said:


> @Kerry Brown
> 
> Duo? I heard drums too. ;-)
> 
> Gypsy? I heard blues.
> 
> Great act, thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks Kerry.


Their web site mentions gypsy jazz. Whatever you call it I like it.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Kerry Brown said:


> Their web site mentions gypsy jazz. Whatever you call it I like it.


Me too. The girl is excellent backup. Real multi-tasker.


----------



## bolero

Music From Free Creek

Wiki link:

Music from Free Creek - Wikipedia


----------



## zontar

Crown Him with Many Crowns-- Saint Michael's Singers (Sometimes you just need to listen to a choir)


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Lincoln

I just discovered these. Hopefully not a repeat. 

The Black Doors





The ABee/DGees?


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

KapnKrunch said:


> @Electraglide and @jb welder
> PV Sunday written Gerry Goffin and Carole King who were #3 on my Sixties list of song-writing duos after Lennon-mcCartney and Jagger-Richards
> 
> In spite of the real talent involved, my sarcasm about counter culture stands. Lol.


Let's say I appreciated the fact that the younger sisters were watching them on tv and not their older sister. To me, then and now the Monkees were not counter culture, this was.








Song writing duos....not exactly 60's but there was the Bryants, Gilmor and Waters, and a few others. Never was a big beatles fan and the stones came after Jefferson Airplane, The Byrds, James Brown, The Animals, a lot of surf bands, Chad Allen and others but before The Guess Who. Small town BC.


----------



## mhammer

Great CBC Ideas show on "rhythm" and the role it plays in many aspects of human behaviour Neuroscience reveals how rhythm helps us walk, talk — and even love | CBC Radio It even discusses this little guy, who seems to have learned from a drummer. His rhythm is flawless much of the time, but then he speeds up and slows down before finding the beat again.


----------



## amagras

Alex said:


> I was just reading an article on Weird Al Y. the other day - he supposedly gives a great show.
> 
> Listening to the album "No" by Andrei Martinez Agras (can't find any tracks on Utube).





greco said:


> We don't see him posting much in the forum these days.
> @amagras ...Are you lurking?





Alex said:


> Probably doing the right thing and spending time on the instrument.





greco said:


> In addition, I'm betting his children are also keeping him very busy these days!


Thanks for this! Here is all the music I have on YouTube:

A.K.A Heart 2020 soundtrack: A.K.A Heart 2020 soundtrack - YouTube











Been practicing my English, teaching my daughter to play piano, playing as much synths as I play guitar and making a lot of these:






Still love the forum as much as always, my dm is always open but I haven't had much chance to lurk. I still see Greco and Mark whenever I can, I'm also planning to go with Mark to some of the pedal and guitar shows nearby when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Electraglide

The little girl didn't look like this on The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## zontar

Crushing Day - Joe Satriani


----------



## jb welder

These guys crack me up.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Over the past twenty years or so I've been collecting "albums" off iTunes because it made more sense to me to pay $5 for "200 songs from the twenties" than to pay $1 for "Hello Ma Baby" alone. By three years ago I had 14000 songs in my iTunes, many of which I'd never listened to.

So beginning January 1 of 2018 I made a smart playlist that would play random songs I'd not listened to since that day. Now, I'm down to 306 songs remaining to play. Right now it's this one:


----------



## pstratman




----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco




----------



## greco




----------



## jb welder




----------



## vadsy

pstratman said:


>


very cool tune


----------



## KapnKrunch

Be sure to stick around for some great guitar work and check out the credits (bottom right) for a name a few of you might recognize.


----------



## pstratman

The man who makes Tone King pedals......


----------



## KapnKrunch

C'mon! So good! Pretty sure he says he is "ronery"...


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide

damned thing keeps on double posting


----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Con invitado especial Vernon Reid! El spectaculero!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## mhammer

John Scofield, Eric Krasno, and Marcus King playing _In Memory of Elizabeth Reed.  _Marcus King certainly holds his own.


----------



## Alex

The Sadies - Dark Circle


----------



## Doug Gifford

Crazy wild guitar.


----------



## zontar

Your Love Endures Third Day--with a false ending & big gap.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Doug Gifford

Was talking to a friend about "People Get Ready," specifically its chords and scale (no 7th of either variety in either the melody or the chords). No V chord at all. Then I went version-hunting on youtube and found this  which I've never heard before. It's a good day.


----------



## zontar

Ben Hur soundtrack/score (Charlton Heston version) by Miklos Rozsa


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Alex

Squackett


----------



## leftysg

Doug Gifford said:


> Was talking to a friend about "People Get Ready," specifically its chords and scale (no 7th of either variety in either the melody or the chords). No V chord at all. Then I went version-hunting on youtube and found this  which I've never heard before. It's a good day.


The lead lines in this always give me chills.


----------



## zontar

Doug Gifford said:


> Was talking to a friend about "People Get Ready," specifically its chords and scale (no 7th of either variety in either the melody or the chords). No V chord at all. Then I went version-hunting on youtube and found this  which I've never heard before. It's a good day.


When I taught I used this version of this song for some of the students to help with melodic lead lines & where you could go from there.
A couple of them performed simplified versions in public as well.
I also found it useful for learning that stuff (Some of his licks I can't play that well, some I can)


----------



## Stephenlouis

Have a cigar, 
And a Song by the storm just before that called "I 've got a lot to learn about love", had not heard it in years, and it popped into my brain..


----------



## Doug Gifford

zontar said:


> When I taught I used this version of this song for some of the students to help with melodic lead lines & where you could go from there.
> A couple of them performed simplified versions in public as well.
> I also found it useful for learning that stuff (Some of his licks I can't play that well, some I can)


It would be hard to use fewer notes than Beck does…

"Art is not when there's nothing that can be added but when there's nothing that can be removed." 
Somebody


In passing, I saw Jeff Beck at Maple Leaf Gardens. I was disappointed. He had Jann Hammer along and between the two it was an interminable testosteronefest. Very disappointing when Beck is one of the very few that can really express the feminine side of the guitar.


----------



## StratCat

“There is a town in North Ontario...”

That line gets me every time. There are videos of her performing this solo, but I like the newly released version better. Maybe it’s the recording quality or the drums.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## KapnKrunch

Jim Wellington said:


>


My fave thing about Steppenwolf is the bass player. I always found his timing difficult to duplicate. Which throws the lilt of the song off. The guys would get mad and refuse to listen to the original versions if I insisted that we weren't doing it justice. Basically we played their songs too fast and too straight-up-and-down.


----------



## Doug Gifford

KapnKrunch said:


> My fave thing about Steppenwolf is the bass player. I always found his timing difficult to duplicate. Which throws the lilt of the song off. The guys would get mad and refuse to listen to the original versions if I insisted that we weren't doing it justice. Basically we played their songs too fast and too straight-up-and-down.


Saw "John Kay and Steppenwolf" at an open air concert here maybe ten years ago. The organist was tasked with covering the bass, which I think was a track. At one point things got out of sync and you should have seen the look JK gave the guy, then some snotty comments. Should have just kept his mouth shut and his eyes on the audience.


----------



## KapnKrunch

"Born to Be Wild" and "Magic Carpet Ride" feature Rushton Moreve on bass according to Wikipedia.


----------



## zontar

Doug Gifford said:


> It would be hard to use fewer notes than Beck does…
> 
> "Art is not when there's nothing that can be added but when there's nothing that can be removed."
> Somebody
> 
> 
> In passing, I saw Jeff Beck at Maple Leaf Gardens. I was disappointed. He had Jann Hammer along and between the two it was an interminable testosteronefest. Very disappointing when Beck is one of the very few that can really express the feminine side of the guitar.


I eliminated some of the lead lines as beyond them, but left enough in to challenge them
It was different arrangement for different students


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Backbeat

My favourite Toronto band, They would have played the Cameron House last week, but that'll have to wait for another time.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Milkman

I put this on last night and it was almost like hearing it again for the first time. For me, at about 2:08 Gilmour achieves what the ultimate clean electric guitar tone is.

Absolutely spellbinding IMO.


----------



## Milkman

Jim Wellington said:


>


Sure would like to sit in a room with this guy and listen.


----------



## davetcan

Walked into the house this morning and my wife had this blasting through the Linns. Sure is good to have married someone with good taste.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

Any Holdsworth or Halsall fans?


----------



## Electraglide

I remember seeing them in Stanley Park when I worked there '74/'75.




they were at one of the Be Ins.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Alex

Captain Beyond


----------



## Alex

Interview with Rick Wakeman - I was going to watch only 5 minutes but went through the whole thing...


----------



## KapnKrunch

Great bass and drums.


----------



## davetcan

Early morning music. The full album of course.


----------



## Milkman

Jim Wellington said:


>


What a voice on Marriot. Classic.


----------



## davetcan

Milkman said:


> What a voice on Marriot. Classic.


The best!


----------



## Milkman

davetcan said:


> The best!


I agree.

And to my ears there's a connection from Steve Marriot to Chris Cornell to Ian Thornley.


----------



## davetcan

They had me hooked when they released this in '65.


----------



## davetcan

Milkman said:


> I agree.
> 
> And to my ears there's a connection from Steve Marriot to Chris Cornell to Ian Thornley.


There's certainly a link. I think we have to throw people like Dan McCafferty into the mix. To name just one.


----------



## Milkman

davetcan said:


> There's certainly a link. I think we have to throw people like Dan McCafferty into the mix. To name just one.


I saw Nazareth back in their hay days down at the Moncton Coliseum (must have been 73 or 74) and then again years later at Lulu's in Kitchener. The Lulu's show was without Manny Charlton unfortunately.

I think if Marriot, Cornell and Thornley are overdriven tube amps, maybe Dan McCafferty is a boutique fuzz pedal. That's not a criticism. I saw them twice and covered a couple of their tunes, so I'm a fan. 

But there's something about the way the other three use passing notes and just that right level of raunch that makes them special for me.

Meh, how do you explain or quantify such a thing? You know what I mean.


----------



## davetcan

I do, and I love everyone you've mentioned. But Marriott will always hold a special place, part of my youth blah blah blah 



Milkman said:


> I saw Nazareth back in their hay days down at the Moncton Coliseum (must have been 73 or 74) and then again years later at Lulu's in Kitchener. The Lulu's show was without Manny Charlton unfortunately.
> 
> I think if Marriot, Cornell and Thornley are overdriven tube amps, maybe Dan McCafferty is a boutique fuzz pedal. That's not a criticism. I saw them twice and covered a couple of their tunes, so I'm a fan.
> 
> But there's something about the way the other three use passing notes and just that right level of raunch that makes them special for me.
> 
> Meh, how do you explain or quantify such a thing? You know what I mean.


----------



## Milkman

davetcan said:


> They had me hooked when they released this in '65.


HELL yeah!


----------



## zontar

Many thought this a strange mix, not the Mildred Falls Trio or other accompaniment --but Percy Faith & Orchestra.

Still Mahalia Jackson had a beautiful, powerful & subtle voice as well.


----------



## Electraglide

May long weekend


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jim Wellington

I met these guys in Grand Bend and had a drink or 2 with them many years ago..They played "The Gables"...awesome times.


----------



## zontar

Cannonball Shuffle -- Robben Ford (dedicated to Freddie King, the Texas Cannonball)


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Space Ghost theme--not watching the show--although I did get a DVD of the complete series for Christmas--I have the theme on my computer


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Call of the Wild -- Stuart Hamm


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Aces High -- Vitamin Piano Series (A piano tribute to Iron Maiden)


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Kerry Brown

For years this was my favourite song. Maybe because I first heard it stoned on acid. This version by Pink is as good if not better than the original.


----------



## Milkman

Thanks Dave


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Boop boop boop merry go, merry go merry go round...…

Thanks @Hammer, nice going.


----------



## Milkman

Kerry Brown said:


> For years this was my favourite song. Maybe because I first heard it stoned on acid. This version by Pink is as good if not better than the original.


We're huge Pink fans in this house. I think she's next level talented. She can sing, dance, write and it may be just a matter of time before she's in a major motion picture.

Watching a Pink show is like seeing Cirque de Soleil meets Liza Maneli.

But Grace Slick really had a cannon when she originally sang White Rabbit. Pink nails it, but how do you improve on the original?


----------



## Adcandour

Spotify recommended the Psychedelic Porn Crumpets, and they were right.

The name is lame, but they are good.


----------



## leftysg

zontar said:


>


Kids in my class used to love this. Who'd a thought it would make a fun home schoolin' lesson today.


----------



## Milkman

jb welder said:


>



I know there are surely drummers who are more technically proficient but next to Neil Peart, Dave Grohl is my favorite.

There's a such an interesting combination of Bonham and Animal from the Muppet Show happening there.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Did someone say drummer?


----------



## Kerry Brown

Found this randomly browsing YouTube.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Call the Doctor - Phil Keaggy





then while looking up a video for that one, this one started:


----------



## Milkman

Same song with a bit of Hollywood


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Electraglide

Dad was a big Satch fan. Can't beat him or Ella.


----------



## Alex

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


----------



## StratCat

“She’s a roller....a high roller baby”

behind the vinyl with a Canadian Icon. Thank you April Wine for some of the best music of my youth.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco




----------



## Moosehead

The real hurdy gurdy man! Holy shlt that guy rips that solo better than I can on guitar!
That thing doesn’t look easy to play. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StratCat




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman

Alex said:


> The Mighty Mighty Bosstones


I was listening to the boys on my wedding day as I got ready- 1997


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Twelve Gates to the City --Darrell Mansfield
(Can't find a video for it)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## greco

"SONNET 18" CD by @Trevor Giancola


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Kerry Brown

Great version of a song that is very appropriate right now,


----------



## Lincoln

I stumbled on this just now. Check it out, pretty funny.


----------



## jb welder

And maybe a funny comment on Randy's tone at 1m35s here?


----------



## Lincoln

jb welder said:


> And maybe a funny comment on Randy's tone at 1m35s here?


clearly that was based on a "summer in Canada" featuring the sounds of flying/biting insects.

what ever that performance was all about, I saw him early 80's and he had gotten over it by then.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## KapnKrunch

My wife bought one of these. Oh boy!


----------



## Mateo2006

Just got the Brothers Landreth "87" in the mail from Amazon.

I really liked Joey Landreth's solo album Whiskey


----------



## Milkman

Lincoln said:


> I stumbled on this just now. Check it out, pretty funny.


That’s pretty cool.


----------



## cbg1

slight throw back thursday


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## jb welder

New Nick Lowe, still with Los Straitjackets as band.


----------



## KapnKrunch

We used to play this one in our log cabin band: Al Gee and the Fun Guys.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Budda

The Brother Moves On


----------



## zontar

I Believe--Wes King


----------



## zontar

Lincoln said:


> I stumbled on this just now. Check it out, pretty funny.


----------



## greco

For all my friends in Toronto ... @Wardo @bigboki @faracaster ...apologies to all the others I missed.


----------



## Wardo

Lol ... I had a photography studio at Richmond and Spadina from 1980 to 90. Simple times, came out of OCA and started a business.


----------



## Everton FC

Just stumbled upon this;


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## davetcan

If any of you were wondering where Page and Plant got some of their ideas for "Whole Lotta Love". other than Muddy Waters of course.


----------



## faracaster

where my ears are at this AM.


----------



## Alex

Magma - Attahk

late 70’s album....crazy mix of prog, r&b and gospel. I read somewhere that Magma invented their own language for their music. Love the bass playing.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## greco

Laila Biali at The Jazz Room, Waterloo.


----------



## Beatles




----------



## KapnKrunch

davetcan said:


>


The pointy collar and polyester pants sticking out of a komono are the highlight. Oh yeah, some spot-on guitar too.


----------



## KapnKrunch

Beatles said:


>


This made me happy, happy, happy.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## KapnKrunch

From the Muse Songwriters forum. Apparently written prior to recent social troubles.


----------



## SWLABR

Regret... makes me think of a Butthole Surfers tune "_What's regret? Well son, it's better to regret something you have done, than something you haven't done_". 

A very long time ago, as LP's were on their way out, I was getting into Metal/Thrash. I had "discovered" Metallica, and and liked what I heard very much. I knew of Megadeth, but had never heard a song. Had a chance to buy this on vinyl for $10!! 

I did not!= REGRET!


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Messin' With the Kid--Bill Frisell


----------



## zontar

I'm Going Home -- Gospel Hummingbirds (not the same as the Ten Years After song)


----------



## Alex

Greg Koch - Unrepentant (live) - starts at around 1:10:00. Great live solo.


----------



## jb welder

paging @Verne


----------



## Verne

@jb welder ...... that will be the first thing I do after work tomorrow. Or maybe during lunch tomorrow. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Verne

I don't think I've watched that many of their live videos. Never noticed that there are zero backing vocal mics until this video. Enjoyed that, thanks.


----------



## bzrkrage

Calgary Library reopend for curbside pickup. So I’m listening to “Jimmy Lee” by Raphael Saadic


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## KapnKrunch

Jim Wellington said:


>


Great concert! And my fave toon in it.


----------



## Milkman

I put this on to see (again) if it still holds up.

I love Neal Peart's work and influence on the band, but I think Alex and Geddy were going to be rock stars no matter what.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

Some good ol' Canadian classic rock.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zurn

This!


----------



## zontar

butterknucket said:


>


I love a lot of Joe Cocker stuff, and his first album is my favourite, but there was something real cool about the stuff he did with Leon Russell.


----------



## zontar

It's been an instrumental listening day mostly.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Doug Gifford

An hour of absolute mayhem.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## spacebard




----------



## JBFairthorne

Check out the regular use of the harmonics as a chord within the progresssion.








I've been working on this riff a lot. It's pulling it off over and over relatively consistently that appears to be the problem...







I'm ALL OVER this Sus4...with the 2HB Thinline.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

Roger Waters - The great gig in the sky. I watched the Us + Them film last night and the performance by the duo Lucius is goose bump worthy. Unfortunately, you hear the crowd talking through this one but still outstanding.


----------



## zontar

Jesus, Jesus Glorious One-Petra (Some old Christian rock stuff.)


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> Jesus, Jesus Glorious One-Petra (Some old Christian rock stuff.)


Saw Petra in Duluth. I liked Bob Hartman's playing on the spaceship albums. Still have them all on vinyl. Very nostalgic for me and the kids. I would use the solos from those albums to impress other guitar players. Lol. "Run for the Prize", "Second Wind", etc. Guitarists are always impressed if they haven't heard it before. Lol. "All is vanity."


----------



## KapnKrunch

Hey! It was the eighties, man!


----------



## KapnKrunch

Guitar solo at 2:50 






I believe this space ship was called "The Golden Calf".


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder

Some rare early _Chicken Shack_ footage.
Doing a tune Willie Nelson originally sold for $150.


----------



## SWLABR

Everyone knows Page used a bow on his electric guitar, but I never imagined you could bow an electric bass... I suppose the concept is basically the same. Anyone know if this is the noise it would make, or is this for show?? 

Either way, great tune!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Wow. I almost forgot Petra. I was really into them for a while. Pretty sure I saw them live....somewhere.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## davetcan

jb welder said:


> Some rare early _Chicken Shack_ footage.
> Doing a tune Willie Nelson originally sold for $150.


And with Christine Perfect (McVie)


----------



## davetcan

I keep coming back to this song, one of my favourites from the era.


----------



## jb welder

davetcan said:


> And with Christine Perfect (McVie)


In that 'Night Life' performance, Paul Raymond was playing the organ. It must have been very shortly after Christine left the Shack.
Always preferred her voice over the other one.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> View attachment 319090


----------



## Electraglide

From another thread here.


----------



## zontar

Agora (The Marketplace) Phil Keaggy
(Yeah I listen to a lot of Phil Keaggy)


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


>


My son-in-law's fave back in the day. Dang, he's a middle-aged man now, where does that put me?


----------



## KapnKrunch

zontar said:


> Agora (The Marketplace) Phil Keaggy
> (Yeah I listen to a lot of Phil Keaggy)


As you should!


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Alex

Great storytelling:


----------



## mhammer

Jay Thomas would tell that story, by request, ever Christmas on Letterman, prior to the two of them tossing footballs at the pizza "star" at the top of the tree.

Watching a recent livestream from Blake Mills, from about 5 weeks ago. Mills takes a while between recordings, and the livestream was on the day his most recent disc was released. Not a strong singer, by any means, but a phenomenal _musician_ and guitar player, whose talents and insight have been directed at production of other artists of late, rather than performing. He plays on the new Dylan album. Though much less tragic a figure than Nick Drake, and with a shorter track record than John Martyn, he reminds me a bit of both in the quiet pensive energy he brings. He keeps all the arrows in his quiver, until he needs them. Doesn't waste a single one.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide

KapnKrunch said:


> My son-in-law's fave back in the day. Dang, he's a middle-aged man now, where does that put me?


My son turns 40 in Aug.. There's a lot of this played in his truck.




and on the other hand, when he decides to brush off his clarinet there's this.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## vokey design

This morning has been filled with Tool and Rage with brass


----------



## zontar

Blues for Rev Gary Davis --Stefan Grossman
then while typing that
Throw Down Your Crowns --Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## mhammer

Danny Gatton playing Harlem Nocturne, and throwing in the Perry Mason Theme for good measure. There is/was a precision to his picking that is unearthly. It is SO crystalline, with each string being heard as if it was the only thing being picked/plucked. But beyond his startlingly impeccable tone was his ability to play thoughtful, well-planned discordant dissonant solos living alongside lush chords Lesser players would be more at home with more melodic pentatonic stuff, and just wing it and noodle if they want to stray from the western scale path, but Danny could could switch from coherent dissonant phrases to melodic ones as easily as a bilingual person switches between languages. I *NEVER* tire of hearing this song.


----------



## Mooh

My friend's son. Pretty good for 12 years old. I understand he played all the instruments except drums which were software driven. It was a Covid-19 break project, without help from his professional musician father.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Alex

Landed on this by accident. Great explanations of recording techniques by an engineer on the tune "Photograph". The drum discovery is also fascinating.


----------



## Milkman

Thi king is dead. Long live the king.


----------



## mhammer

Jim Wellington said:


>


That song was SUCH a breath of fresh air on the radio when it came out. It had everything. It had a groove. It had sex. It had a Latin "low boil". It had the Isaac Hayes monologue, but short enough for radio play. It had crazy lyrics you wanted to make sense of but couldn't. And it had Eric Burdon.


----------



## Alex

Robben Ford - Purple House album


----------



## zontar

the Blues is Alive & Well--Buddy Guy


----------



## tdotrob

I’ve been trying to figure out how to replicate the backwards guitar lead in this song. Reverse delay doesn’t cut it.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## leftysg

I've been devoting some time to listening, and attempting, the Blues lately. I came across this great Brit player, Aynsley Lister. So I listened to his latest offering and is it super. If you haven't heard him play...and sing, it's worth a listen. Here's a sample. The solo is...amazing.

[h://video]


----------



## zontar

That's All I Got--Tommy Castro


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Workday Blues Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Grab n Go

I found out about this last week. Really digging the whole Fast Future album.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Electraglide

I would have played the Sir Douglas Quintet version but I couldn't find one.....these guys are close enough.




"You didn't wanna quit
When we was into it"

"You got more out of it
Than I put into it"
A little racy but not as bad as some others like a Merle Haggard song that came out in 1977


----------



## silvertonebetty

Prep- boss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Ozric Tentacles - Sunhair


----------



## Roots-Picker

Alex said:


> Ozric Tentacles - Sunhair


Cool song!....nice groove with lots of different textures and highly musical sounds. Never heard of this band before but I greatly enjoyed the tune. (My wife would frickin’ hate it, though!...) 😬 Thanks for sharing, @Alex


----------



## zontar

An oldie but a goodie...


----------



## davetcan

Perfect harmony.


----------



## davetcan

This is a great album.


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Satan Your Kingdom Must Come Down Tim Crahart Blues Band





(Robert Plant also does a good version of this on his Band of Joy album.)


----------



## nikkisixx100

fretboard said:


> Got side 1 of Izzy's Ju Ju Hounds album spinning while I wait for Iggy tickets to go on sale. Shuffle It All was the reason for pulling it out.


Great album...check out rest of his stuff he’s a beauty!


----------



## Lincoln

I don't remember what I was dreaming about last night, but I woke up this morning with this song playing in my head. It's been with me all day, I can't shake it.


----------



## zontar

When the Saints Go Marching In-- Mahalia Jackson


----------



## StratCat

Not sure this is the right place to post this, but interesting to listen to Jerry Cantrell’s history from himself. Sure takes me back to being in Vancouver in 1994.






Also noting this Gibson video series is produced by Mark Agnesi, and I enjoyed his Guitar of the Day series from Norman’s Rare Guitars.


----------



## zontar

Summertime -- Sam Cooke


----------



## StratCat

Early Eagles. Cool extended guitar solo by Bernie Leadon on Take It Easy ( last song).


----------



## leftysg

I'm revisiting Queen with the help of an accompanying blog that details song by song impressions from each album. Earliest Queen is actually my fave period but I love it all. Anyway, Queen II featured this fascinating painting inside the album gatefold, hence the title. It hangs in the Tate Gallery London and apparently Freddie was captured by it and dragged the boys there to see it often. I have read there is a hidden face that some can see in the painting. Maybe someday I'll have a chance to see it in person. I love odd paintings, which explains why I enjoy Where's Waldo books with the grand kidlets.The song, on side Black,(it's own Mercurial operatic masterpiece) always amazed me as its lyrics and pace matched the painting so well. Genius. Ah well... On to Sheer Heart Attack.

[h://video]



 video]


----------



## Kerry Brown

Best mashup ever


----------



## zontar

Kerry Brown said:


> Best mashup ever


I like this one...


----------



## Electraglide

They need more places like this.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


>


What a fine group of musicians!


----------



## Kerry Brown

zontar said:


> I like this one...


We actually tried to do that one at a bar jam. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## greco




----------



## vokey design

Gary Clarke Jr feeling it live at the surf lodge (When my train rolls in)
When My Train Rolls in Live


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Grab n Go

Beautiful playing from Julian Lage.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## davetcan

Still way better than any of the muck being produced today.


----------



## davetcan

leftysg said:


> I'm revisiting Queen with the help of an accompanying blog that details song by song impressions from each album. Earliest Queen is actually my fave period but I love it all. Anyway, Queen II featured this fascinating painting inside the album gatefold, hence the title. It hangs in the Tate Gallery London and apparently Freddie was captured by it and dragged the boys there to see it often. I have read there is a hidden face that some can see in the painting. Maybe someday I'll have a chance to see it in person. I love odd paintings, which explains why I enjoy Where's Waldo books with the grand kidlets.The song, on side Black,(it's own Mercurial operatic masterpiece) always amazed me as its lyrics and pace matched the painting so well. Genius. Ah well... On to Sheer Heart Attack.
> 
> [h://video]
> 
> 
> 
> video]


Great album and one of my favourite paintings by Richard Dadd, painted while he was in a mental hospital. "The Fairy Feller's Master Stroke". Yes I've seen the original and we have a print hanging here today. Always find something new burried in there.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Grab n Go

Sisters Euclid. It's always a blast watching Kevin Breit play.


----------



## zontar

Lone Star --Stu Hamm with Eric Johnson


----------



## davetcan

George Young, brother of Angus and Malcolm, on rhythm guitar above. No introductions necessary below.


----------



## zontar

Longhaired Hare

(Leopold)


----------



## sulphur

I found this band the other day on a live feed on FB,
Sisters from South Africa, pretty raw and energetic tunes. Probably nsfw.


----------



## Mooh

Grab n Go said:


> Sisters Euclid. It's always a blast watching Kevin Breit play.


Saw them once, mostly to make my brother shut up about them, but never regretted it. Very cool show. He's a master, and he's got a long list of great acts under his belt. Great taste in instruments too.


----------



## jb welder

davetcan said:


> George Young, brother of Angus and Malcolm, on rhythm guitar above.


George also played with these guys, who some may remember.


----------



## davetcan

I only vaguely remember them, that's George on vocals. Interesting. Quite the musical family  



jb welder said:


> George also played with these guys, who some may remember.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Grab n Go

Mooh said:


> Saw them once, mostly to make my brother shut up about them, but never regretted it. Very cool show. He's a master, and he's got a long list of great acts under his belt. Great taste in instruments too.


Yeah, he does great arrangements and he's a fearless improviser. His slide playing is stellar too.

They have a whole album of Neil Young tunes rearranged in interesting ways.









Run Neil Run


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com





Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go

zontar said:


> Lone Star --Stu Hamm with Eric Johnson


I want a bass with that Stu Hamm JPJ pickup configuration.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch

Tilbrook and Difford , the boys from Deptford, are still at it 45 years later.

*Every* *song* requires a hook? NO! More like *every* *bar* requires a hook. 

Catchy!! Tilbrook's guitar solos as good as any. Difford's twisty lyrics. Yolanda (young black lady in an old white guy band) on bass really gets it. 

Bad mix on first song is fixed up quick. 

Not far from home the local fans gobble it up.


----------



## davetcan

KapnKrunch said:


> Tilbrook and Difford , the boys from Deptford, are still at it 45 years later.
> 
> *Every* *song* requires a hook? NO! More like *every* *bar* requires a hook.
> 
> Catchy!! Tilbrook's guitar solos as good as any. Difford's twisty lyrics. Yolanda (young black lady in an old white guy band) on bass really gets it.
> 
> Bad mix on first song is fixed up quick.
> 
> Not far from home the local fans gobble it up.


One of my favourite bands.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Grab n Go said:


> I want a bass with that Stu Hamm JPJ pickup configuration.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


I belie that is his former signature bass by Fender--the Urge Bass.


----------



## zontar

What You Did --Glenn Kaiser & Joe Filisko


----------



## Moosehead

Heard this tune the other day in the car on jazz 91(yes i still listen to the radio). 

Mind blown. The drummer had me the second it started. The guitar solo was the icing.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## zontar

Invisible - Joe Satriani


----------



## Alsomooh

The birds, the wind, the distant murmur of children’s voices, the happy remembrance of vacations past.


----------



## mhammer

Not quite as hard a funk as Snarky Puppy, or as compositionally sophisticated, Scary Pockets is a loose confederation of funk-oriented musicians, with a revolving stable of what I assume are local singers, that redo well-known songs as funk tunes. Here's a few you probably know, but never quite thought of this way.


----------



## mhammer

Grab n Go said:


> Sisters Euclid. It's always a blast watching Kevin Breit play.


My goodness, that TONE!! It's like he channeled Sonny Landreth, decided that wasn't enough, and went further.


----------



## Grab n Go

mhammer said:


> My goodness, that TONE!! It's like he channeled Sonny Landreth, decided that wasn't enough, and went further.


Totally. His rigs are always fairly compact too. I think he plays vintage brownface Vibroverbs. There's a story about him finding one in a dumpster.

I once saw a mini slide guitar festival with Kevin Breit & Folkalarm, Harry Manx (I think...it was years ago) and Sonny Landreth. Awesome show.

First time I saw Sisters Euclid was an outdoor show at Toronto Harbourfront. They were opening for Bill Frisell. I didn't know who they were yet and that sound check sounded really weird. But they just killed it with that opening set. I'll be honest: it was hard watching Bill Frisell after that.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer

Grab n Go said:


> Totally. His rigs are always fairly compact too. I think he plays vintage brownface Vibroverbs. There's a story about him finding one in a dumpster.
> 
> I once saw a mini slide guitar festival with Kevin Breit & Folkalarm, Harry Manx (I think...it was years ago) and Sonny Landreth. Awesome show.
> 
> First time I saw Sisters Euclid was an outdoor show at Toronto Harbourfront. They were opening for Bill Frisell. I didn't know who they were yet and that sound check sounded really weird. But they just killed it with that opening set. I'll be honest: it was hard watching Bill Frisell after that.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


At one of the Ottawa Bluesfests some 15 or more years back, David Lindley hosted a late night "Steel Summit" jam session that had Manx, Frizell & Leiscz, the steel player from Toronto band The Henrys, sacred steel group The Campbell Brothers, and a (then) 13 year-old blind steel guitar whiz kid whose name I forgot. Sadly, although Sonny Landreth had played earlier that afternon, as had Kaki King (who also plays lap steel), I gather they were both off to another gig in another city. More slide than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Wheel of Fortune--Tony MacAlpine
I'm listening to the studio version but here's a live one:


----------



## faracaster




----------



## jb welder




----------



## StratCat

No video, but that just makes you really listen...the very class act Bill Frisell.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Oh Sacred Head Now Wounded -- Phil Keaggy


----------



## Ronan Crozier




----------



## zontar




----------



## Ti-Ron

The new Gojira song:


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Kerry Brown

Warning 2nd video NSFW

Some 12 string slide. Love the tone.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Milkman




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Rock & Roll Machine -- Triumph


----------



## Electraglide

Mooh said:


>


I have a couple of hrs. of Oscar on my cell. about the same amount of this guy.


----------



## Electraglide

Headphones on (with adapter to go from 3.5 mm stereo to 1/4" stereo), volume cranked. If I can find the whole show on you tube I'll download it and put it on my phone.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Grab n Go

laristotle said:


>


Even Dr. May digs it.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

Lyle Workman - Tasty Waves


----------



## Milkman

Finally, a version of this song with decent vocals.


----------



## jb welder

Alex said:


> Lyle Workman - Tasty Waves


Quite the diverse C.V. that guy has.


----------



## Alex

jb welder said:


> Quite the diverse C.V. that guy has.


yep. His album "Harmonic Crusader" is one of my all time faves and completely different from this current release. I highly recommend Harmonic Crusader.


----------



## mhammer

An Australian documentary on Nathan Cavaleri. Some of you may remember him as the 8-year-old blues prodigy. He had some chops by that age, but when he came down with childhood leukemia, he spent a LOT of time woodshedding, and developed serious chops. Not just for a kid his age, but for any age. But child stardom and the obligatory touring got the better of him and he gave up on music for a while. He's 38 now, and back in the game.


----------



## Grab n Go

Man...that groove, comping, tone and phrasing...

Always did love this album.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer




----------



## jb welder

Had no idea she could sing. To me, she seems more 'natural' with it than with acting.


----------



## Ti-Ron

mhammer said:


> An Australian documentary on Nathan Cavaleri. Some of you may remember him as the 8-year-old blues prodigy. He had some chops by that age, but when he came down with childhood leukemia, he spent a LOT of time woodshedding, and developed serious chops. Not just for a kid his age, but for any age. But child stardom and the obligatory touring got the better of him and he gave up on music for a while. He's 38 now, and back in the game.


Thanks for that, really cool documentary!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


>


I was listening to some hockey stuff, but saw this & now I'm listening to this.

the first time I heard Johnathan Richman--both with & without the Modern Lovers was a compilation CD--and I listened to it over & over a lot for a while (I had borrowed it)


----------



## zontar

Thought I'd Never Love Again Resurrection Band


----------



## Grab n Go

Michel Cusson & Wild Unit in Ottawa, 1996.

I always did love his Wild Unit Albums. Really joyful and lots of fun. It sort of signalled that he was heading in a different direction from UZEB.


----------



## zontar

In the Soul of a Man --Glenn Kaiser Band (Live)
from this album:


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Josie by Larry Carlton


----------



## Mooh

With the washing machine and the rain in the background, the dogs at my feet, this is in my ears:


----------



## zontar

Chewbacca -- Metal Bikini

I can't find a video of it. But musically it's a cover of Ace of Spades with lyrics in Spanish or Portuguese ro something and about Chewbacca.

But here's a link to their YouTube page to see what they are like.
Metal Bikini


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> Chewbacca -- Metal Bikini


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Not sure why I couldn't find it--but that is the one...

thanks


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar

Fuss & Moan --Glenn Kaiser Band


----------



## Alsomooh

3:36 am, listening to the rollers breaking on the beach.


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Milkman

Dang, something stuck in my eye....Such a pretty melody. I love 3/4.


----------



## Doug B

Besame Mucho by Wes Montgomery on the Boss Guitar album


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Moosehead

They didn't call them the dirty 30's for nothin lol


----------



## mhammer

Benny does Mick


----------



## mhammer

Moosehead said:


> They didn't call them the dirty 30's for nothin lol


I kept waiting for the piano solo, but it never really came. What a disappointment! Now I know why I never heard this on the radio. No solo - no airplay.


----------



## spacebard

I usually don't listen to country music butt i had to make an exception.😁


----------



## spacebard




----------



## jb welder

That's pretty poor for porn and even worse for music.


----------



## zontar

In the Bleak Midwinter-- Phil Keaggy


----------



## MetalTele79

I watched this Black Wizard livestream concert last night. Black Wizard and Church of Misery was the last show I saw live before Covid started. Show starts at about 5:30 into the recording.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=718077415704594


----------



## zontar

When I Die I'll live Again, by the talented Bluesy gospel folky type singer & guitar player--Rev Gary Davis.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Grab n Go

Good Bowie tune for an evening drive.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## laristotle




----------



## pstratman




----------



## pstratman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

A classic Yes song:


----------



## StratCat

Tom Petty Drops Music Video From Beyond the Grave


----------



## Milkman




----------



## zurn

This right now 

Tool - Lateralus









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

In the Wilderness-- Genesis


----------



## Grab n Go

I love cranking this one at home.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go

Yeah, I get that she's really hip right now. But honestly, she and her brother are the real deal. Great songwriting and producing chops.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## KapnKrunch

*Died at 41 in 2018. Just found out today. Great show in Estevan ten years ago. A huge guy with a huge instrument. Bought his CD of Russian classical. Wow! All button accordian. He switches sounds with his chin.*


----------



## greco

KapnKrunch said:


> *Died at 41 in 2018. Just found out today. Great show in Estevan ten years ago. A huge guy with a huge instrument. Bought his CD of Russian classical. Wow! All button accordian. He switches sounds with his chin.*


AMAZING!!

@Alsomooh / @Mooh will enjoy this.


----------



## spacebard

What a voice! Beautiful ballad


----------



## zontar

Theme from Spider-Man --Spider-Man Homecoming




(TV cartoon theme done up big.)


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Grab n Go

Really interesting blend of musical styles from around the world.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

Not sure why this one popped into my head. I remember it being a big hit, but had never seen a video.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Ti-Ron

The new album from NECROT.
If you like death metal, you should take a listen to this!


----------



## KapnKrunch

jb welder said:


> Not sure why this one popped into my head. I remember it being a big hit, but had never seen a video.


I appreciate JB's eclectic tastes, but we may need an intervention here boys. 😝


----------



## mhammer

New Kathleen Edwards album.


----------



## Hammerhands

Throwing Muses album Sun Racket


----------



## laristotle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=356774682003047


----------



## zontar

And the Address Deep Purple (2020 version)


----------



## jb welder

one for @greco (no I'm not calling you a toad  )


----------



## greco

jb welder said:


> one for @greco (no I'm not calling you a toad  )


Thanks very much for thinking of me when you posted this.

Ray Pizzi is new to me and that was amazing and varied with all the instruments used! Totally enjoyed it!

I will now search for more of his performances.

Again, many thanks.


----------



## Milkman

I'm not really a huge fan of shred, but this young man seems, next level?


----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur

I had heard of her before, but not until I saw the Rig Rundown of hers and the Andertons interview that I paid more attention.
She's a classically trained pianist and also plays the violin. Shes's a pedal nerd and is quite brilliant and engaging in those interviews.
Shes's also a visual artist. She's a phenom.






One with the band...


----------



## zontar

Feed the Poor -- Joe Louis Walker


----------



## greco




----------



## ol' 58

End of August Blues! - The Sunday Night Blues Revue


The Sunday Night Blues Revue,WDXR 102.5, Paducah, KY 6-8PM August 30, 2020Click HERE to Listen to "The Sunday Night Blues Revue" Subscribe to and Listen On iTunes, Spotify, IHeartRadio or WestKentuckyStar.com *WDXR is a reporting station for Living Blues and Roots Music Report. 1Dion, Uptown...




podcast.app


----------



## Alex

New album by Lyle Workman. The guy is a brilliant player and musician.


----------



## Grab n Go

Heavy Devy, Canadian Legend.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go

More Devin:

Pipes...






CBC...






Willy Wanka...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

A far cry from Gilbert O'Sullivan, I must say (in my best Ed Grimley voice, of course  ).


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

Still I'm Sad --Joe Stump


----------



## davetcan

zontar said:


> Still I'm Sad --Joe Stump


Yeah, the Yardbirds were so much more than a blues band.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

It has been far too long since I last listened to this...


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## zontar

Every Day I have the Blues--Elmore James


----------



## jimmythegeek

mhammer said:


> New Kathleen Edwards album.


Ooooo. Haven't heard it yet. I think she played a few of the tunes at Peterborough Folk Fest. She's so brilliant and that fella on pedal steel is a monster on a tele too. My wife and I spend


----------



## Fred Gifford

Love Rollercoaster by the Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## Ti-Ron

The new song by Dark Tranquility - Phantom Days


----------



## MetalTele79

The new Death Wheelers album (Divine Filth) came out today. They're sort of a stoner/surf instrumental group. May not be for everybody but I'm loving it.


----------



## Ti-Ron

MetalTele79 said:


> The new Death Wheelers album (Divine Filth) came out today. They're sort of a stoner/surf instrumental group. May not be for everybody but I'm loving it.


Great band! I really like what I've heard so far and since they are from Québec City, I hope I would be able to see them live soon!


----------



## jb welder

Marcus King with Dan Auerbach


----------



## zontar

Eleanor Rigby --the Lobsters


----------



## mhammer

Rediscovering the second album from this version of The Jeff Beck Group. Some great tunes and obviously great picking from the master himself.


----------



## Grab n Go

Soundtrack for a stroll on a nice day... circa 1988.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## Grab n Go

This gets a lot of play in our car...






...because we don't have a fancy new car stereo. Just a CD player.


----------



## ol' 58

I’m really enjoying the SteelDrivers lately.









The SteelDrivers - Ghosts Of Mississippi (Official Audio)


Song: "Ghosts Of Mississippi"Artist: The SteelDriversAlbum: RecklessAMAZON: https://www.amazon.com/Reckless-SteelDrivers/dp/B003VZ8IAUITUNES: https://itunes....




www.youtube.com


----------



## Milkman




----------



## mhammer

Grab n Go said:


> Soundtrack for a stroll on a nice day... circa 1988.


My wife and I went to see them around that time, when they played in Victoria. She wasn't all that crazy about them, but I was really impressed. Alain Caron is an absolute monster on fretless bass, right up there with Jaco, in my view.


----------



## mhammer

CDWaterloo said:


>


Jack Conte, the keyboard player is one half of Pamplamoose and is also half of Scary Pockets, that do terrific funk arrangements and covers of popular tunes with a revolving groups of singers and players from the Los Angeles area.


----------



## Grab n Go

mhammer said:


> My wife and I went to see them around that time, when they played in Victoria. She wasn't all that crazy about them, but I was really impressed. Alain Caron is an absolute monster on fretless bass, right up there with Jaco, in my view.


Totally. Six string fretless no less. And his slapping is terrific as well. I think he's definitely up there with the best.

I was late to the UZEB party, so I never did get to see them live. I thought about going to Montreal for the Reunion tour, but the timing didn't work out.

I did manage to see Alain play with Mike Stern, though. That was a great show.

I'm also a huge Michel Cusson fan. Of both his playing and composing. He always has interesting projects on the go. Soundtracks, scores, collaborations, solo work, he does it all.


----------



## CDWaterloo

mhammer said:


> Jack Conte, the keyboard player is one half of Pamplamoose and is also half of Scary Pockets, that do terrific funk arrangements and covers of popular tunes with a revolving groups of singers and players from the Los Angeles area.


I started following them a few weeks ago. They produce great collaborative music. like them....


----------



## mhammer

Some of their "funkifications" don't stray far from the original, some turn it into a lesser song, and some really shine a spotlight on a great tune. Iremember reading long ago that Charlie Christian liked taking popular tunes and jazzing them up a bit. Scary Pockets is in the same spirit.


----------



## CDWaterloo

I didn't know the scary pockets. I'll chek them out for sure.


----------



## StratCat




----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> Scary Pockets, that do terrific funk arrangements and covers of popular tunes with a revolving groups of singers and players from the Los Angeles area.





CDWaterloo said:


> I didn't know the scary pockets. I'll chek them out for sure.


One from the covers thread of the type Mark may be referring to (w/ Elise Trouw)


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar

Iron Man --VItamin Lounge


----------



## Lola

StratCat said:


>


You hit the nail on the head. Excellent song. I would love to add this to the list but it’s long enough already! Lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## davetcan




----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

Kame Hame-- Metal Bikini


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Sneaky

Some good guitar soloing here...


----------



## CDWaterloo

I like how Carl plays the guitar as a whole instrument.


----------



## pdaigle

I have been digging Julian Lage lately:


----------



## Ti-Ron

I doscovered that site called : 1001 albums you must head before you die 1001 Albums Generator
You enter your "custom list name" and everyday, they suggest you an album to listen. Pretty neat!

Today, my suggestion was Another Green World by Brian Eno.

Man, acid was hard during those years but there's some really nice musicianship in it. The fretless bass line on the first track is amazing! Great discovery for me!


----------



## zontar

Lonely Pilgrim -Tim Crahart Blues Band 
And various versions of the old HNIC Theme.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Grab n Go

Love this version:






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Someone Sleeps --Resurrection Band


----------



## mhammer

It's not like he was ever gone, but Bruce is back with anthemic tunes on his upcoming album; the kind that used to exhaust audiences when he'd roll them out during a 3hr show. This video has lots of archival footage of the early days of the band, and lyric references to gear, but more importantly has gobs of closeups of guitars, and a great hook.


----------



## Amps & Ehfects

The new ATW album is great.


----------



## Hammerhands

I just got an email for a new Pixies single.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## zontar

King Arthur's theme Larry Hopkins


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle

I used to own a Sears poncho, except it was from Eatons. 😜


----------



## Robert1950

I've been listening to a lot of this woman recently. I wonder how many pianos she has destroyed...


----------



## Jim Wellington

laristotle said:


> I used to own a Sears poncho, except it was from Eatons. 😜


Back in the day, when I watched TV, I remember this..*."I am a moron and this is my wife, she`s frosting a cake with a paper knife."* It always popped into my head when I saw a "Beatty Crocker" icing commercial. I think the line is from "I Am The Slime"

Loved Frank when I was a rebellious teen....


----------



## laristotle

Jim Wellington said:


> _"I am a moron and this is my wife, she`s frosting a cake with a paper knife."_


3:04 mark


----------



## Jim Wellington

Ah thanks laristotle...It`s been a few years since I listened to alot of Frank...Gonna post Slime anyways just to hear the intro again...


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Grainslayer

Stumbled upon this today.👍


----------



## StratCat

Who the hell plays a song like this on Saturday Night Live?
Bruce Springsteen does, that’s who. 
What a great songwriter. I spent the evening soloing over the studio acoustic recording of this song tonight. Awesome.


----------



## zontar

The recent version of Deep Purple doing a Mk I song--And the Address
Of the current members only Ian Paice was in the band when they originally did this
Original:




2020 version:





So often when bands redo older songs I prefer the original versions--but I think I like the newer one just a bit better.
And it still sounds like a 60s song--or so I am told.


----------



## Robert1950

If parents made learn you piano, but you always wanted to play electric guitar like Slash...


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Grainslayer

Always liked the guitar tone on this song.Live version sounds pretty close.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## Lola

Never really was fancy on
Heavy Metal but this guy from Norway is brilliant. I love this guys vids. They’re pure genius. He’s beyond talented!!!


----------



## laristotle

Lola said:


> I love this guys vids


Leo can metalize almost anything. Sometimes his wife and daughter are involved too.


----------



## Lola

Nuno Bettencourt/Extreme guitarist. He’s incredible. Never really gave this guy a listen but now I am.


----------



## Milkman

Lola said:


> Never really was fancy on
> Heavy Metal but this guy from Norway is brilliant. I love this guys vids. They’re pure genius. He’s beyond talented!!!


Beats the shit out of the original.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Grab n Go

"Mutha, don't wanna go to _schooool_ today..."

Or anywhere else for that matter.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go

Lola said:


> Nuno Bettencourt/Extreme guitarist. He’s incredible. Never really gave this guy a listen but now I am.


Well, you've got a bunch of listening to look forward to! 

His solo stuff is great too. Amazing musician in general.


----------



## cbg1

Sneaky said:


> Some good guitar soloing here...


always liked this one


----------



## Robert1950

More Frank. Live in Germany. 1978, one hour....


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## cbg1

Jim Wellington said:


>


----------



## zontar

Threw it Away --Kaiser Mansfield


----------



## Alex

Robert1950 said:


>


Love this tune.


----------



## Alex

Beautiful little diddy by Buckethead


----------



## Alex

cbg1 said:


>


Apostrophe is a top 10 record for me. Saw DZ a few years ago doing the full album live.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Robert1950

I haven't listened to Brand X in 35 to 40 years. I have been catching up. Here is their first album from 1976


----------



## zontar

Something some would call an Easter Song-me, I like the song.

Christ the Lord is Risen Today


----------



## Grab n Go

Great groove for chilling.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Grab n Go

Same.


----------



## StratCat

Nice Neil Young cover from Mandolin Orange.


----------



## Kerry Brown

A First Nations singer songwriter from Manitoba. His lyrics are phenomenal.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Accept2

Humans are still here? Fuckin surprising. Oh well....


----------



## Grab n Go

Remember this one?






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## jb welder

laristotle said:


> To this day (and LONG before the Elm St. films) Rockville has since became a ghost town where all residents have long moved away in Fear that it was haunted by the ghost of Freddy Kruger.
> 
> Actually, I just found this picture and made all that shit up.......
> Halloween is almost here everyone!!!


Well, you don't want to go back there anyway.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Grab n Go

Suddenly had the urge to hear this space jam.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Every Day I Have the Blues -- Blind John Davis
(I'm listening to a different version, but not able to find a video for it)




It's still good.


----------



## jb welder

SG-Rocker said:


> Eddie once said he missed playing with his dad more than anything....


I guess he and pops are back at it. RIP Eddie.


----------



## Grainslayer

One of my favourite guitar tones/intros👍


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

This is the one that became _Hang 'em High_. I always thought the vocal arrangement of the verse on _Hang em High_ was just wrong, like WTF Dave? This one makes more sense to me.


----------



## zontar

Stop by Michael Bloomfield & Al Kooper (Super Session)


----------



## CDWaterloo

My favourite version


----------



## Grab n Go

Golden Slumbers. Seems fitting somehow.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar




----------



## Alex

Great sounding album - Chinese Democracy


----------



## zontar

It Will Be Alright -- Dixie Hummingbirds


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

Didn't it Rain -- Mahalia Jackson


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## sulphur




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## jb welder

A covid tune?
Guess that's how they pronounce it 'down undah'.


----------



## vokey design

This girl has more control over her vocals than I will have over anything in my entire life. love this


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## zontar

America -- Spinal Tap


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Dr Seuss meets Led Zeppelin


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## zontar

My favourite thing by Pink Floyd.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Ti-Ron

sulphur said:


>


THANK YOU!
I forgot about that band, so great!!!!!


----------



## tdotrob

Penned by the legendary Bill Stevenson about his complicated relationship with his father


----------



## ol' 58




----------



## mhammer

Hollerado have produced an absolutely pure power pop confection. If you ain't happy after this, I don't know what's wrong with you. A pity the band split up.


----------



## spacebard

Got a moment of nostalgia. God, I love that guitar solo!


----------



## jb welder

More nostalgia by the same name.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I'm listening to thisright now--it's been ages since I last heard it.


----------



## zontar

This was streamed earlier tonight--missed it--but the video is there.




(Full disclosure--he does speak some between songs & some of it may sound like preaching--just so you know.
Some cool music & guitar playing though


----------



## MetalTele79

Just watched a Colour Haze outdoor show from a few months ago. Good stuff...


----------



## zontar

Army of the Lord --BB King


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Rory Gallagher like he's rarely heard.


----------



## Grainslayer

Still my favourite AC/DC song.


----------



## Jim Wellington

Seems appropriate for the times...


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Alex

Tom Bukovac cover of Ripples


----------



## zontar

Agora (The Marketplace) --Phil Keaggy


----------



## Ti-Ron

I needed something to uplift me. Life throwing us some curve balls lately. Here's _Le p'tit Belliveau_ straight outta Nova Scotia!


----------



## Sneaky

Oldie but goody. An epic Wet Willie jam...


----------



## zontar




----------



## StratCat

Wow, what a beautiful cover of Bob Dylan’s Boots of Spanish Leather.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Jim Wellington

I forgot about this guy...People in Saskatchewan were listening to this guy in the early 80`s and introduced me to his sound...Anyone else remember Jack?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]




Remember, get a flu shot...hopefully you can find one.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Robert1950

GnR done funk style


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Angel of Mercy -- Albert King


----------



## sulphur




----------



## mhammer

Watched the Tina Fey episode of David Letterman's _My Next Guest Needs No Introduction_, and for some reason there are segments with Buddy Guy interspersed. The closing segment has Guy playing his recent tune "Skin Deep". But...wait for it....he's slinging a Coral Electric Sitar. Quite disorienting watching him go medieval on an electric sitar.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerry Brown

I posted elsewhere about trying to write songs and listening to great songwriters. Here is one of the best.


----------



## zontar

Salvation Army Band --Phil Keaggy


----------



## silvertonebetty

I just turned off the record player . So I just finished listening to mat king cole . I’m thinking my days playing Xbox might be going away for a while and being replaced by relaxing to nat king cole, bing crosby,dean martin and good old frank sanatra 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

T-Bone a great song to jam on.
Three chords & a few words, on & on...


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Kerry Brown said:


> I posted elsewhere about trying to write songs and listening to great songwriters. Here is one of the best.



I'm a fan.


----------



## nbs2005

A friend just turned me on to Romi Mayes this morning; been listening while working. Great stuff.


----------



## Guncho




----------



## silvertonebetty

Conway Twitty. 15 years ago just finished 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

So far a great album . But what are you supposed to expect from Alabama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

My all time favourite soundtrack of all time. Unbelievable that one man could write this entire soundtrack and there are only a couple songs I would skip if the mood wasn't quite there for all songs. Myself and my fiance went to stratford theatre to see the stage production a couple years back. JUST FRICKIN AWESOME!!!


----------



## ol' 58

Foghat
Terraplane Blues








Foghat - Terraplane Blues


Artist: FoghatAlbum: Fool For the CityYear: 1975No copyright intended. Enjoy!




www.youtube.com


----------



## zontar

Mr Downtown -- Freddy Fredrickson (That Thing You Do)


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

Can't Slow Down --Joe Satriani


----------



## Dorian2

Progressive Black/Melodic/Folk Metal from Bergen. You might be surprised.


----------



## zontar

Drowning on Dry Land -- Roy Buchanan


----------



## zontar

I've never seen eh movie this is from, so I have no idea if it's any good or not.
But I like the song.
Laguna Salada by the James Gang.


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

I was listening to American woman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grainslayer

Learned how to play this today.👍


----------



## silvertonebetty

Nat king cole. My sweet Loraine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Alex

Milkman said:


>


I haven't heard that in over 30 years.


----------



## Alex

New album by The Strokes


----------



## jb welder

Alex said:


> New album by The Strokes


Hmmm


----------



## Alex

jb welder said:


> Hmmm


The chorus also reminded me of “dancing with myself” by Billy Idiol.


----------



## Milkman

Alex said:


> I haven't heard that in over 30 years.


It holds up well for me. Reminds me of a beautiful Acadian girlfriend I once had.


----------



## Grab n Go

Haven't heard this in ages. Seems appropriate today.


----------



## Jim Wellington

The drummer for the Marcus King Band...awesome.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## silvertonebetty

Kwa “ killas with attitudes” the penny wise verse . But tonight will be classic jazz from the master trumpet master louie Armstrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Dorian2

Watching my favorite female Metal vocalist. It ain't the bassist doing the growlin.


----------



## fretzel

Checking out Marc Ford for the first time. Some good tunes amd tones.


----------



## Thornton Davis

I haven't listened to this killer tune in a few years. Time for a refresh.






TD


----------



## laristotle

It's been years since I've listened to my Heep albums.
I have them all up to '85, except for Conquest.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Louie Armstrong from 1929.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

Night Flight The Originals (Possibly the ones that caused another band to change their name to the New Originals?, probably not.)




(And it's not the Zeppelin tune either)


----------



## StratCat

Stumbled onto this and it’s really well done. It’s also available on Spotify and apple music.


----------



## zontar

More instrumental surf type stuff.
40th Mozart --the Silhouettes.


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


> It's been years since I've listened to my Heep albums.
> I have them all up to '85, except for Conquest.
> 
> View attachment 335123


RIP Ken


----------



## Electraglide

zontar said:


> More instrumental surf type stuff.
> 40th Mozart --the Silhouettes.


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## greco

For @Mooh


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

King of Dreams Deep Purple (or Deep Rainbow if you prefer)


----------



## laristotle




----------



## CDWaterloo




----------



## Electraglide

For Mooh


----------



## zontar

Roundabout -- Yes


----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


Crazy vodeo! ...VERY imaginative!


----------



## vokey design

Mr Bill Withers, absolutely love this session.


----------



## Electraglide

Just another Redbone.


----------



## Electraglide

You got the Snowman and the Duck.


----------



## silvertonebetty

“10 years - fix me” 
 I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me
I'm fine in the fire
I feed on the friction
I'm right where I should be
Don't try and fix me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

Lest We Forget


----------



## Mooh

The national Remembrance Day ceremony from Ottawa, on CBC TV.


----------



## Electraglide

There were Canadians here.


----------



## zontar

Inseguimento Ennio Morricone (From "The Good, the Bad & the Ugly")


----------



## laristotle




----------



## fretzel

Kingfish Ingram.


----------



## Johnny Spune

leftysg said:


> [h://video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, get a flu shot...hopefully you can find one.


Wow!....first time hearing these guys...just amazing. Three thumbs up. 👍👍👍


----------



## zontar

people talking


----------



## Grab n Go

Tricot - live session






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

Dave Grohl's mic malfunction is pretty funny. And the cake.


----------



## zontar

John Mulaney


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## faracaster

New Ella release


----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## bigboki

Enjoying Larry Mitchell's Sunday acoustic night live:


----------



## Alex

Marcus King live


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Soul Sacrifice --Santana


----------



## zontar

This Child -- Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Alex

Mutemath


----------



## davetcan

Crank it up. Good Sheffield lads right here.


----------



## Gretsch6120

A little Terry Reid, what a voice!


----------



## davetcan

Gretsch6120 said:


> A little Terry Reid, what a voice!


We may never have heard of Robert Plant if he hadn't turned down Page


----------



## Gretsch6120

davetcan said:


> We may never have heard of Robert Plant if he hadn't turned down Page


Yes I guess Terry was busy at that time and couldn't do the gig and he suggested Robert. I think he was to busy opening for Cream on there Farewell Tour in '68, I wish I was to busy and had to make a choice between those two options 😄


----------



## zontar

Young, Dumb & Ugly --Weird Al




If was in a band, I'd like to play this.


----------



## Electraglide

I forgot about Alice.


----------



## Dorian2

Alex said:


> Mutemath


I don't think I've heard that one before, but for some reason it sounds familiar. Can't quite place it though.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Alex

Another solid album by Bruce Hornsby


----------



## brucew

Been searching for some new challenges. I give you Mr. Charlie McCoy:




This is one of a half dozen songs of his I've listened to that are on, "the list" and are well within the range of my abilities.


----------



## zontar

Respect-- Otis Redding
(It is his song, although in practice, it is Arethas song--and her version is the definitive version, but I can listen to both version, or others as well.)
I really like this version:


----------



## fretzel

Recently watched the movie Observe and Report. Pretty interesting soundtrack with a couple of obscure(at least to me) bands that I had never heard of. Patto is one of them. Some pretty good pickin' in this opening track.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Thou Lovely Source of True Delight -- Jars of Clay


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Maybe this thread is supposed to be about new and interesting music we discover and would like to share with others, but this is honestly what I'm listening to today.

And many days.

If I had to pick one song.....The guitar and bass work, the syncopation.......

but most of all, the composition.


----------



## laristotle

Nice choice Mike. Unfortunately, I can't listen to just one part. It has to be the whole side for me.


----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> Nice choice Mike. Unfortunately, I can't listen to just one part. It has to be the whole side for me.


Funny story (well maybe boring, but we're both old, so buckle up, LOL).

I had heard Deep Purple's Smoke on the Water on the radio and was completely hooked on the guitar riff.

Having received my enormous allowance I visited the local record store, having no idea what the name of the band or song was. I could have easily sung the riff, but I was a kid, too shy to do anything like that.

I randomly grabbed a 45 from the bargain bin, having failed to figure out and find Smoke on the Water.

When I got home I played it.

It was two tracks from Close to the Edge on a 45. The b side was Total Mass Retain.


----------



## laristotle

I've edited the live footage of Yes.


----------



## Pickboy to the stars.

Total next level playing.... Imagine George Benson, Jeff Beck, Devin Townsend, and Billy Sheehan joining Dream Theater, and forming some weird but killer guitar super group.


----------



## Dorian2

Milkman said:


> Maybe this thread is supposed to be about new and interesting music we discover and would like to share with others, but this is honestly what I'm listening to today.
> 
> And many days.
> 
> If I had to pick one song.....The guitar and bass work, the syncopation.......
> 
> but most of all, the composition.


This tune is new and interesting for me, so it fits either way.


----------



## zontar

Night Flight Ronnie Earl


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## brucew

Going to try work up a slide/harmonica version of this, thinking open D. (just fyi, my beginner harmonica playing one time sounds surprisingly good, next time sounds like I stepped on a chicken.  )


----------



## zontar

Have a Cigar --Pink Floyd


----------



## Grab n Go

Just popped up in my feed: Kathleen Edwards featured in Guitar World. Guitar World has come a long way, huh?

Album release recorded for NPR in Stittsville, Ontario.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Jim Wellington said:


>


While I'm not a big Pink Floyd fan overall ( I do like the Wish You Were Here album a lot though, my favourite thing by David Gilmour (including his time with Pink Floyd) is his first solo album---especially There's No Way Out of Here.


----------



## zontar

Just a Closer Walk With Thee --Aubrey Ghent (some steel guitar work)




And while posting that...
The Audience is Listening --Steve Vai


----------



## StratCat




----------



## Grab n Go

This is all Rick Beato's fault.






Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh




----------



## StratCat

Wow! Never saw this coming from this artist. There is much more to Molly Tuttle than blazing bluegrass guitar playing and a beautiful voice. This is so cool.


----------



## zontar

Ain't No Chimneys in the Projects by Sharon Jones & the Dap Kings


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## jb welder

StratCat said:


> Wow! Never saw this coming from this artist. There is much more to Molly Tuttle than blazing bluegrass guitar playing and a beautiful voice. This is so cool.


She did her Rancid cover in that set too. This one.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar

J Blues-Jeff Beck, Jimmy Copley & Pino Palladino


----------



## Alex

Anderson/Stolt - Knowledge. If you are a fan of Yes, this is the album to check out.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Cheek to cheek from Louie Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## tomee2

Linda Ronstadt sings Nelson Riddle, on CD.


----------



## Guncho

I haven't watched the whole Taylor Swift special but I take it she wrote an album during the pandemic and put it out with no fanfare this past summer. The production is very minimal and in the special, they play the whole album live in a studio with like three people total.

Good music is good music. I don't care who puts it out. This is good music.


----------



## zontar

Pig's Boogie -- Ian Stewart (yes, that Ian Stewart)


----------



## cbg1




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


>


We used to watch this down east back in the day.


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> We used to watch this down east back in the day.


Same here. Some crazy good musicianship in what was mostly one take filming and sometimes live TV, the way I understand it.


----------



## Milkman

This is a cool Covid version of a great old song.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Swervin55

Just found out about this guy (he's been active since '97)


----------



## Doug Gifford

Listening to myself. Recorded a duo gig on Thursday and just finished splitting it up into songs.



http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/audio/201203%20gig%20GCC/12%20The%20Sunny%20Side%20of%20the%20St.mp3


----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Willie Dixon


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

No suger guess who


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulphur




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Agora (The Marketplace) --Phil Keaggy


----------



## Milkman




----------



## vadsy




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

I'm discovering Opera.

Not much guitar, but those people can belt it out.

Pavarotti....what a cannon.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


>


Brilliant!

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## butterknucket

I can't really say I'm that familiar with the Dead's material, but this showed up this morning and I was enjoying it, but why is there a naked dude behind Gerry?


----------



## zontar

Dr Drums -- the Wit





Seriously.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## cbg1




----------



## Kerry Brown

Looks like Willie Dixon on bass. Anyone know who the guitar player is?


----------



## greco

Kerry Brown said:


> Looks like Willie Dixon on bass. Anyone know who the guitar player is?


Hubert Sumlin? (see comments in YT video below)
Interesting that this concert is from 1964 in England.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## butterknucket

Kerry Brown said:


> Looks like Willie Dixon on bass. Anyone know who the guitar player is?


That might be a young Hubert Sumlin, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Dorian2

Been listening to a lot of Steven Wilson with the Future Bites release.


----------



## Mooh

This came up on my feed yesterday. It's interesting partly because it's Fairport Convention, but mostly because Hilary James and Simon Mayor are friends.


----------



## Mooh

But sometimes I get waylaid down the road to my favourite adult show.


----------



## LanceT




----------



## SaucyJack

This....fcukin' cranked!


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m listening to a live DJ session on line . But I can’t look at the screen because of the flashing lights lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vokey design

The Main Squeeze - "Time / The Great Gig in the Sky"
After 8 minutes Shira Elias comes like:








and then we get the


----------



## sulphur

Russian horror surf.

I like the crash of the reverb unit...











Cool three piece with a bass player worth a look.


----------



## zontar

Kitchen Sink Boogie --Hound Dog Taylor


----------



## Backbeat

I’ve always loved this tune and I get a kick out of this band....


----------



## jb welder

Language warning in case it wasn't obvious to anyone.


----------



## zontar

None But You--Glenn Kaiser


----------



## Robert1950

Not much of a Xmas music guy but this more than good enough for me


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## brucew

Poured a rum and eggnog, came across this.


----------



## GouldyGuitar

Check out this wicked band I've been listening to from Toronto, The Jailbirds. Deep Purple/Soundgarden/Sabbath all mixed together.
These guys are keeping rock alive, keep an eye on them! I know I will be!


----------



## cboutilier

James Gang's first album, for the first time. Holy fuck it is good. That may very well be the best guitar album of 1969...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Electraglide




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## silvertonebetty

In the remembrance of mr.kite I’m listening to his favourite Record “hotshot by trooper”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco




----------



## brokentoes




----------



## greco

Just found the Alex Skolnick Trio this evening. VERY impressed!


----------



## Grab n Go

I'm a rudimentary drummer at best, but I could watch Marco play this all day.


----------



## jb welder

R.I.P. Joe Strummer


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Alex

Remixed and De-Spectored


----------



## ThunderLizard

Not a word of a lie... I'm listening to my guitarist's former band from when he was in Ireland, working on bass tone so we can cover his original. Yeah, I KNOW, right? Crazy, but I dig the tune. Shy Away is the tune Shy Away - The last of the Fire Kings | The Last Of The Fire Kings. Only catch is I think he's gonna ask me to sing it, too.. yeah easy right? LOL.


----------



## zontar

Richest One --Resurrection Band


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## bzrkrage

I miss live music.....


----------



## Gitguy

Got Y all beat!! How bout sittin beside Neil Chapman as he plays "Movin On" on my R2 GLP standard historic (of course thru a Marshall) , it might as well been Page! I was also privileged to hear a cut from his upcoming album which is a must have. Man we have some awesome talent in this country, needs to be promoted more, Americans dont have dibs on Blues anymore, they can have their rap crap and hippity hop stuff bmp, bmp, bmp,bmp, bmp,bmp, bmp, bmp bmp bmp.
Computers are tools, not musicial instruments!!!!
Rock on Canada!


----------



## silvertonebetty

zontar said:


> Richest One --Resurrection Band


That’s an old Christian group 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

silvertonebetty said:


> That’s an old Christian group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is, and they are all old now.


----------



## zontar

Right now this is what I'm listening to:


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Milkman




----------



## MetalTele79

Kadavar played a livestream show on Facebook earlier today but I was at work (show starts about 10 minutes in). Watching it now 🤘




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1202960680100877


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I have the two above & a couple of others on my phone & computer.


----------



## zontar

Right now I am listening to some Buddy Guy (Along with Gary Clark Jr.)


----------



## jb welder

Reminiscent of the Stooges _Dirt_ riff.


----------



## tdotrob

I’ve been listening and following The Flatliners from Ontario since their first album when they were 16! And their evolution from a crazy fast ska/punk band to the mature hard rockers they have become.

This session is full Orange and Marshall crunch goodness and some really nice musicianship. Just love the tones between the two guitars.


----------



## zontar

Big Trouble Larry Carlton


----------



## LanceT




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

The Great Escape Main Title


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## traynor_garnet




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

Christopher Parkening --classical guitarist playing an instrumental version of Fairest Lord Jesus


----------



## Alex

Brett Garsed. He's popping up a lot on my playlists and every time I check to see "who's playing that"? A nod to Holdsworth w/ a melodic approach. This one has a lot of notes...


----------



## zontar

Footprints Rez


----------



## zontar

There's no Way Out of Here--David Gilmour


----------



## mhammer

Somebody posted a 2hr+ Youtube of performance outtakes from the 1967 Monterey Pop Festival. A few things I hadn't seen before, like an extended version of "Flute Thing" from the Blues Project, Paul Butterfield doing "Driftin and Driftin" (w/Elvin Bishop), a couple of tunes from Quicksilver Messenger Service and the Byrds, Mike Bloomfield's Electric Flag, some kind of thrown-together quartet led by Al Kooper with Elvin Bishop guesting, and a couple of tunes by the Who, including the entirety of "A Quick One While He's Away". Not always great, but interesting for those who'd like a little more than the official movie provided, and one can alwasy skip through the parts that don't hold much interest. Boy oh boy was it the summer of cherry red SG Standards and cherry red ES-335s and 345s. It was also the summer when MIke Bloomfield helped to make the eventual price of '58 Bursts go through the roof.


----------



## Paul Running

A mix from the "Black-tape project".


----------



## Dorian2

New tune from Gothenburg Prog Metal band


----------



## Jim Wellington

If you still suffer from depression after listening to this song at high volume...see a medical professional immediately.


----------



## Kenmac

I was listening to this earlier today. Mr. Palmer was an exceptional singer.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LanceT

Metz


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## StratCat

Our very own @dale !

great song, great cover, and oooo that LP “gets the best of me”!


----------



## bbigsby

Face Dances - The Who


----------



## dale

StratCat said:


> Our very own @dale !
> 
> great song, great cover, and oooo that LP “gets the best of me”!


thanks for listening!


----------



## zontar

Happy -- James Ponak


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Hear Ye Music

These two:


----------



## Midnight Rider

Canadian rocker Philip Sayce.


----------



## StratCat




----------



## SWLABR

There are so many mash-ups we could probably have a dedicated thread, but I could not resist posting this one in the "What Are You Listening To Right Now" cause I've played it three times in a row!!


----------



## laristotle

SWLABR said:


> so many mash-ups we could probably have a dedicated thread











Best Mashup Ever?


I saw this on Facebook and thought it was perhaps the best mashup I have ever heard so figured I should post it here as others might enjoy it too. I now present you with Marvin Gaye's I Heard It Through the Grapevine backed by RATT's Round and Round:




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


> Best Mashup Ever?
> 
> 
> I saw this on Facebook and thought it was perhaps the best mashup I have ever heard so figured I should post it here as others might enjoy it too. I now present you with Marvin Gaye's I Heard It Through the Grapevine backed by RATT's Round and Round:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guitarscanada.com


Even though I contributed to that thread, I forgot its existence.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Old 50s and 60s stuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar

You Know What I Like --the Rivies


----------



## Midnight Rider

SWLABR said:


> There are so many mash-ups we could probably have a dedicated thread, but I could not resist posting this one in the "What Are You Listening To Right Now" cause I've played it three times in a row!!





SWLABR said:


> There are so many mash-ups we could probably have a dedicated thread, but I could not resist posting this one in the "What Are You Listening To Right Now" cause I've played it three times in a row!!


Whoa!,...that was one pissed off Jim Morrison venting some steam, 😡


----------



## Midnight Rider

zontar said:


> You Know What I Like --the Rivies


I feel like going to a,... G0-G0 club with my surf board, 🕺🏄‍♂️


----------



## Midnight Rider

Never get tired of this one.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Midnight Rider

laristotle said:


>


Now that I can get behind,... totally unique and entertaining.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

My idea of Classic Progressive Rock Style ...


----------



## Moosehead




----------



## zontar

Knight of the Round Table Spamalot


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Milkman

Wow.


----------



## vokey design




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Backbeat




----------



## zontar

Space Truckin' Deep Purple


----------



## Electraglide




----------



## rubyjones

Alex said:


> I borrowed this thread concept from fellow forum member Jim Soloway. It's a good way to get some new music suggestions.
> 
> Right now: Scott Henderson - Vibe Station


Heyy


----------



## jb welder

Was watching _ Lord of War _ with Nic Cage and this one caught my ear. 
Heavy on the fromage, but she can sure belt it out when she wants to. Had to look it up, didn't guess it was Grace Jones.


----------



## StratCat

Mary Kaye playing her Strat....in case anyone on here needs some inspiration to buy that one just listed at Capsule music (no affiliation, just gassing myself).


----------



## zontar




----------



## Lincoln

Here's one for @greco 

Jazzy Jazz


----------



## greco

Lincoln said:


> Here's one for @greco
> 
> Jazzy Jazz


Thanks! Much appreciated.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## mhammer

Really interesting, and very melodic-but-pensive piece from Blake Mills and Pino Palladino, in a trio format with saxophone player Sam Gendel. Blake is slinging an old Roland GR-300 guitar-synth unit with a G-808 guitar-controller.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> Really interesting, and very melodic-but-pensive piece from Blake Mills and Pino Palladino, in a trio format with saxophone player Sam Gendel. Blake is slinging an old Roland GR-300 guitar-synth unit with a G-808 guitar-controller.


Thanks Mark. I totally enjoyed that!
This caught my eye...


----------



## mhammer

I gather it has something to do with recording an acoustic instrument in a live trio context.


----------



## greco

mhammer said:


> I gather it has something to do with recording an acoustic instrument in a live trio context.


My assumption also.


----------



## mhammer

If you like Blake, and are more accustomed to his pensive material, you may be surprised to hear him swing this hard. Like a little explosion of Campilongo and Lage. A nice treat.


----------



## LIX

Marc fords 2020 album Fuzz Machine. Guitar tones to die for! My fave tracks are bolero in red, next to me(great tasteful wah solo), my love, and your the one. Give it a spin the whole album is great.



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lfllfIuzdDc6O3aKtTQwALBK_bEoeQeEk


----------



## zontar




----------



## LIX




----------



## Grab n Go

It's been ages since I listened to this:


----------



## Robert1950

Snarky Puppy


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Guncho

Loving this new Foo Fighters song.


----------



## Guncho

Also loving this new Weezer song.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

Grace Too has always been readily available, but I could not find a quality version of Nautical Disaster. I'm pretty sure I taped the entire episode so I'd have these "someday"... where that VHS is now, I have no clue. Thankfully this person posted both. 

I remember feeling a little awkward when I saw this live. We knew Gord, we knew what he was capable of... this seemed like he was trying to hold back, but finally couldn't, and exploded into his true self. I just hoped the Yanks didn't dismiss their immense talent because of the odd ball upfront. (Yes, there are plenty of very successful odd-ball fronted bands) 

Enjoy:


----------



## Guncho

SWLABR said:


> Grace Too has always been readily available, but I could not find a quality version of Nautical Disaster. I'm pretty sure I taped the entire episode so I'd have these "someday"... where that VHS is now, I have no clue. Thankfully this person posted both.
> 
> I remember feeling a little awkward when I saw this live. We knew Gord, we knew what he was capable of... this seemed like he was trying to hold back, but finally couldn't, and exploded into his true self. I just hoped the Yanks didn't dismiss their immense talent because of the odd ball upfront. (Yes, there are plenty of very successful odd-ball fronted bands)
> 
> Enjoy:


Love those performances. I always wondered what it must have been like to see those performances for some 14 year old music lover in Kansas who had never heard of the Hip before.

"WTF did I just see????"


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## laristotle




----------



## silvertonebetty

City on the hill by casting crowns 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb welder

Amazing metal tones from an acoustic.


----------



## zontar

Baby, Please Don't Leave Me --Buddy Guy


----------



## mhammer

Thundercat! I am *seriously* intrigued by that 6-string bass he wields. Great chord progressions, and blinding chops.


----------



## laristotle

I was actually expecting something like this


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> I was actually expecting something like this


I learned from his interview with Marc Maron that he is a stone-cold comic-book freak, so the link you thought is actually there, albeit not in the form you were expecting.

Boy, today is just turning into a succession of funk and soul tiny desk concerts.


----------



## vokey design

*HIT THE ROAD JACK - Acoustic Fingerstyle Guitar - Ray Charles Cover*


----------



## zztomato

I've really been digging this collaboration between Swiss band Sonar and David Torn. Love the guitar work!


----------



## Johnny Spune

Robert1950 said:


> Snarky Puppy


Holy frick!!!
Please don’t tell me that they all just sat down with the sheet music and played that cold or I’m going to cut my hands off- no make that my arms.......


----------



## greco

Johnny Spune said:


> Holy frick!!!
> Please don’t tell me *that they all just sat down with the sheet music* and played that cold or I’m going to cut my hands off- no make that my arms.......


Not "all" ...some didn't even bother with the sheet music.
You might not want to quit your day job.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Yes I’ll keep my day job. And my hands I suppose for making sandwiches or something. 
Super inspiring and enjoyable though. I think the drummer blew me away the most.


----------



## Johnny Spune

greco said:


> Not "all" ...some didn't even bother with the sheet music.
> You might not want to quit your day job.
> [/QUOTE[/


Could you do that?


----------



## greco

Johnny Spune said:


> Could you do that?


That must be truly excellent stuff you are smokin' !

I play three chords and I play them well...OK.."reasonably" well.


----------



## greco

Johnny Spune said:


> I think the drummer blew me away the most.


That is Larnell Lewis from Toronto. He plays with Mike Downes and many other local jazz musicians.
He is a Humber College grad.





Larnell Lewis (D), Mike Downes (B), Robie Botos (P), and Ted Quinlan (G)
Amazing Toronto based musicians...


----------



## Johnny Spune

greco said:


> That must be truly excellent stuff you are smokin' !
> 
> I play three chords and I play them well...OK.."reasonably" well.


There are three chords?! I thought I had my theory mastered at two!

Maybe I could make sandwiches with my feet....


----------



## Johnny Spune

I did google Larnell after I watched the video. Just incredible. As are they all. Like I said super inspiring.


----------



## greco

Johnny Spune said:


> I did google Larnell after I watched the video. Just incredible. As are they all. Like I said super inspiring.


Go back a couple of posts. I posted a two videos for you.


----------



## zontar

The Snake -- Joe Satriani


----------



## WhiskyJack1977

Been listening to a lot of A Death in The Family lately. I really really like this band. 





Also, Crazy Arms new record is pretty powerful stuff. I love this shit.


----------



## Robert1950

Recorded 6 years ago.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Man from P.L.A.N.K. by the Fabulous Plank Tones
(Can't find a video--but look it up--cool surf instrumental)


----------



## jb welder




----------



## silvertonebetty

Whitechapel -elitist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Doug Gifford

I've been going deeper on the songs I play. This isn't one of them but it really caught my attention. I always loved this song.


----------



## zontar

Heaven's Gonna Shine --Vocal Union
(No video)
then:


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## mhammer

I was reminded of the old Sopwith Camel tune "Postcard from Jamaica" this morning. One of the few songs to chart, propelled mostly by bass. They were a Frisco band, that I see described as kind of a west coast Lovin' Spoonful. In the '70s, I was surprised to stumble onto a copy of their 2nd album in the delete bin - The Miraculous Hump Returns from the Moon - which turned out to be a lot jazzier, in a languid sort of way, than their initial hits, but pleasantly so. Here's one track from the album.


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## greco

Oscar Peterson and Lorne Lofsky ...1981


----------



## Backbeat




----------



## greco

Backbeat said:


>


Excellent quality audio and video!

Ry Cooder looks so young! 

Thanks.

Comin' back at you...


----------



## Grab n Go

Hiromi is a monster in piano. Rest of the Torsos ain't bad either 😁.


----------



## zontar

Human Cannonball Webb Wilder


----------



## Thunderboy1975

I have to add Leon Redbone since JLH is here. 
Saw them both at Ontario Place in 93 or 94. 
I wasnt really aware of Leon but i knew Mr Hooker well.


----------



## zontar




----------



## davetcan

Love these guys.


----------



## Dorian2

Good heavy rock tune. Smith's '75 LP Deluxe here is the one I fashioned part of my tone from. Had no idea he could sing! Kotzen's vocals are incredible.


----------



## Doug Gifford

I'd heard of this song but never actually heard it before. It's just as silly as you'd think.


----------



## Doug Gifford

mhammer said:


> I was reminded of the old Sopwith Camel tune "Postcard from Jamaica" this morning. One of the few songs to chart, propelled mostly by bass. They were a Frisco band, that I see described as kind of a west coast Lovin' Spoonful. In the '70s, I was surprised to stumble onto a copy of their 2nd album in the delete bin - The Miraculous Hump Returns from the Moon - which turned out to be a lot jazzier, in a languid sort of way, than their initial hits, but pleasantly so. Here's one track from the album.


I had this album. It was lovely. "Astronaut Food."


----------



## tomee2

Grant Green today


----------



## zontar

davetcan said:


> Love these guys.


I was just listening to them last night.


----------



## zontar

John the Revelator--Blind Willie Johnson


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


>


When our eldest was around 2-1/2 to 3, I'd put on my Little Walter album and he'd bop around the apartment to "My Babe", bobbing his head and attempting to sing along with Walter, having no clue whatsoever of the lyrics.

Speaking of lyrics, try clicking on the subtitles/captions for that Youtube. One of the more "interesting" translations of German to English you're likely to find.


----------



## SWLABR

A couple post Zeppelin solo efforts from the 90's:


----------



## davetcan

SWLABR said:


> A couple post Zeppelin solo efforts from the 90's:


That entire Coverdale Page album is excellent!


----------



## SWLABR

davetcan said:


> That entire Coverdale Page album is excellent!


I picked Pride & Joy as it was a single back then, but I could have picked any number of tunes from that album. I played the ever-lovin-sh*t outta that disc!


----------



## laristotle

mhammer said:


> One of the more "interesting" translations of German to English you're likely to find


----------



## Milkman




----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

SWLABR said:


> A couple post Zeppelin solo efforts from the 90's:


And this was out about the same time.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

This countrified version of a funk hit is so precious you just wanna give the song a hug. Some very tasty Tele twang too. I think there's a B-Bender in there.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## davetcan




----------



## vokey design




----------



## zontar

Looper Joe Satriani


----------



## StratCat

I did not dig this song when it came out but now that I’m older, I think it’s great. I used to feel the same way about blue cheese.


----------



## zontar

StratCat said:


> I did not dig this song when it came out but now that I’m older, I think it’s great. I used to feel the same way about blue cheese.


That song is blue cheese


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Chitlins Con Carne -- Otis Rush


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## 37052

Have you heard Ariel posen new album headway. I love his slide playing.


----------



## Johnny Spune

jb welder said:


>


Smokin player and coolest guitar faces ever.


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Grab n Go

New one from Paul Gilbert. I feel like he needs to host a kid's show. I think it would be great.


----------



## zontar

Social Debris-- Alice Cooper




with Dennis, Neil, & Michael


----------



## Milkman

How many times can I go back to this album and be blown away again?






It's so rare for Beck to hit a note straight on that when he does so, it pins you like a deer in the headlights.

Is he possibly the best rock / ????guitarist ever????

Maybe.


----------



## Milkman

This one also holds up well for me.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Is he possibly the best rock / ????guitarist ever????


'I don't know, go ask Rory Gallagher' - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Johnny Spune

Milkman said:


>


Damn I love it when someone plays with such emotion. It just draws you in.


----------



## mhammer

Great music for a Saturday afternoon of soldering and double-checking the circuit board and wiring.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## tomee2

Dr Mix on YouTube


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## tdotrob

I’ve been all about Belvedere today. Been in love for 20 years and their latest releases are just great.


----------



## mhammer

Pedasls: The Musical
They're up to wah-wah pedals now..


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> Pedasls: The Musical
> They're up to wah-wah pedals now..


"This video is private.
If the owner of this video has granted you access, please sign in."


----------



## zontar

You Got to Move Rev Gary Davis


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


> "This video is private.
> If the owner of this video has granted you access, please sign in."


They streamed it live, without any restrictions. I gather that since the livestream has passed, it is now private.


----------



## fretless

So felt...I love it! Both!


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## mhammer

mhammer said:


> They streamed it live, without any restrictions. I gather that since the livestream has passed, it is now private.


It's now posted and available.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Two great voices. Pretty decent band as well.


----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> It's now posted and available.


I watched it last night--it showed up on the right


----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## zontar

Two Girls in One TPOH


----------



## Milkman

LMAO


----------



## bzrkrage

Thrift vinyl. Three Dog Night- Naturally.


----------



## mhammer

Great tune. Was good in '86, and holds up 32 years later. I saw Moe with his old Edmonton band, Troc 59, slinging a Rickenbacker 620, somewhere around '82. It was clear he had star potential.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Grab n Go

Looking forward to Wolfgang's new album.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## mhammer

Grab n Go said:


> Looking forward to Wolfgang's new album.


That "other" band only had two Van Halens in it. This one is ALL Van Halens. Interesting.


----------



## mhammer

I like the fact that they use an interesting mix of old and new technology. The sax player seems to have the more impressive pedalboard. The presence of two Slow Gear pedals has me intrigued. I think, but can't be sure, that they are used to make parallel notes, generated by pitch-shifters, "creep up" to produce more of an ensemble effect.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

jb welder said:


>


I saw them on that tour.


----------



## terminalvertigo




----------



## keto

Various in the car, but, watching American Idol, blasting through episodes. There are many excellent singers but I think I’m watching their next superstar, Alyssa Wray. Here’s her duet with another nice singer. AW is the 6’2” black girl. Has a big personality and a big voice, at 18.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

That time Skippy conjured up
a heavy metal demon guitar god. 
Had this on VHS along with Crossroads and Back To The Future. 
Summer of 1987 watched them 3 movies over and over again that summer.
We always cheered when the drummer got blowed up.


----------



## laristotle

Thunderboy1975 said:


> That time Skippy conjured up
> a heavy metal demon guitar god.


----------



## mhammer

Hadn't heard this in 50 years. I used to have the album (and might still do, I really need to clean up the basement.) Sturgill Simpson needs to cover one of these.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

mhammer said:


> Great tune. Was good in '86, and holds up 32 years later. I saw Moe with his old Edmonton band, Troc 59, slinging a Rickenbacker 620, somewhere around '82. It was clear he had star potential.


One of the catchiest tunes ever written.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> One of the catchiest tunes ever written.


'_I can't write songs about girls anymore .._'


----------



## Alex

Marcus Miller


----------



## Guitar101




----------



## zontar




----------



## LanceT




----------



## vadsy




----------



## zontar




----------



## Jim DaddyO




----------



## mhammer

An acoustic version of a Todd Rundgren tune from the '70s that holds up _exceedingly_ well in this form. The player makes a LOT of guitar-face, but every grimace is earned. The chords are just *so* damn beautiful, alternating between heartbreaking and hopeful. I wish this was my lullaby every night.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Thunderboy1975

For your Friday night listening pleasure.


----------



## mhammer

Not so much listening as working away while it's on. This Youtube channel is full of similar meditative minimalist entries. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQKlrmwFP2flRdjBPoiq8PA 




Last night I almost got my 4-pole lowpass filter finished while this was on; It's helping me to be more productive. I'd like to finish stuff for a change, instead of being distracted.


----------



## jb welder

@player99 , we're thinking about you babe, don't be shy now.


----------



## zontar

Blue No More Buddy Guy


----------



## bentwire17

Robin Trower doing 75:


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

My favourite Gilmour solo period. Not exactly cheery, but...the vibrato is beautiful.

Shorter, less dramatic than Comfortably numb....but dang really feels emotive to me.

Solo starts at approximately 3:20.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


> My favourite Gilmour solo period. Not exactly cheery, but...the vibrato is beautiful.
> 
> Shorter, less dramatic than Comfortably numb....but dang really feels emotive to me.
> 
> Solo starts at approximately 3:20.


That just transports me to a simpler time of my life. Deja vu, nostalgia, and dementia in a strange mix.


----------



## Milkman

People used to get all sad about Lennon and McCartney stopping working together.

I share that sentiment.

This is similar.

Richard Wright was also a huge and often overlooked element of the Pink Floyd magic (if you happen to be a fan), but Gilmour and Waters together was for me at least a beautiful and creative combination.

I know there are business and personal reasons and frankly I'm not really that interested in those.

I think that musically, it's a shame.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Milkman

This is frigging cool.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Doug Gifford

George Jones at his peak got the best songs and the best production. Like this:


----------



## LanceT

jb welder said:


>


Stand out track I think on a not-stand-out album.


----------



## LanceT

One of the best songs these guys put out.


----------



## johnnyshaka

EDIT: NSFW...there are a couple of F-bombs
Interesting backdrop for a band from Iceland:


----------



## johnnyshaka

And another one from Kaleo from somewhere I'd probably associate more with Iceland than the previous video...lol!


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## bentwire17

Toy Caldwell of Marshall Tucker band .
Fascinating story ... joined the US army at 19. Fought in Vietnam for 3 years. Came home and started MT band with his brother.Southern rock Les Paul guy . Lost both his brothers in separate car accidents in one year. Passed away himself in 1993 at 45 yrs old . Guy deserves a salute !


----------



## zontar




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar

J Blues -- Jimmy Copley featuring Jeff Beck (& Pino Paladino)


----------



## cbg1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=465776377876182


----------



## Milkman




----------



## mhammer

Lenny Breau and Tal Farlow. It's raw footage from what I gather was a documentary on one of them, or maybe both. There's a lot of gabbing as Lenny visits Tal's home, and a lot of segments where the soundman kept things running but the cameraman ran out of film or something. They start jamming together on Tal's deck a little after the 30-minute mark, and then later they appear to be playing together at a small club. As ragged as this video is, there are tons of oh-my-god-how-on-earth-did-he-DO-that moments. The chemistry between them is palpable. Just how a pair of guitarists can play things that complex, invent runs on the spot, and make it sound like they've been working all of this out for years is beyond me. Lenny has plenty of moments where he shows his mastery of chorded harmonics. The technique involves lightly damping the strings with your picking hand 12 frets above where you've fretted chords with your left hand.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar

Some Freddie


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Dorian2

Malmsteen's looking and sounding amazing lately!


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Mooh said:


>


That was interesting. 🤦🏽


----------



## jb welder

Thunderboy1975 said:


> That was interesting. 🤦🏽


Some of the comments are pretty funny too. "I'm deaf and I love this song!".


----------



## zontar




----------



## Robert1950

Interesting. Knower, a duo, with others occasionally sitting in. Fusion of Pop, jazz, funk, hip-hop, even contemporary. Drumming definitely has a rock flavour. What I like about the vocalist is that I barely hear lyrics and listen to her voice as a musical instrument. They have been around for around 10 years.


----------



## BGood

Bach (JS): Cello Suite #3 In C, BWV 1009 - 3. Courante


----------



## zontar

Star Trek theme song (Original series)


----------



## jb welder

@zontar you'd probably like this whole soundtrack.


----------



## Johnny Spune

Dorian2 said:


>


His playing and enthusiasm are always inspiring to me.


----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


> @zontar you'd probably like this whole soundtrack.


Thanks- I'll check it out.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## jb welder

@Liz Hogg , the old band I guess? I like it.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Rick in the Patch

Last play was Equal Rights by Peter Tosh, before that - Lynn Miles, We'll Look For Stars


----------



## zontar




----------



## LouisFNCyphre

If I had to pick one album to be stranded with...


----------



## zontar




----------



## LouisFNCyphre




----------



## zdogma

OMG are those guys still around? I remember them from high school, and that wasn't recent...


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

zdogma said:


> OMG are those guys still around? I remember them from high school, and that wasn't recent...


They reunited briefly then evolved into Triptykon, sorta like how Hellhammer became CF. They weren't recent when I was in high school, which come to think of it... wasn't so recent. 

Most of the music I listen to is older, or sounds more aligned with older styles (Griselda, Municipal Waste). Most of the music I make draws on older stuff even if I put together elements in ways that wouldn't have been done 'in period'. Most of what I like tends to have pretty rough production too.


----------



## haiduk




----------



## zontar

Caliluga's arrival (From the Robe)--Alfred Newman (Not the Mad guy)


----------



## LouisFNCyphre




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## LouisFNCyphre

See, you can use one drum beat for the whole song. 
Two riffs, one beat. Just make sure they're good riffs.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar




----------



## LouisFNCyphre

slam riffs make everything better


----------



## zontar




----------



## Swervin55




----------



## zontar

Slavonic March in Bb -- Munich State Orchestra


----------



## Liz Hogg

jb welder said:


> @Liz Hogg , the old band I guess? I like it.


Yes, my old band!

Glad you like it


----------



## LouisFNCyphre

\m/


----------



## zontar




----------



## LouisFNCyphre

Is anyone else a fan of powerviolence? 🧐


----------



## davetcan




----------



## zontar

Faith, Hope & Love -- Glenn Kaiser


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## davetcan

butterknucket said:


>


God I haven't heard that for a hell of a long time. Great song!


----------



## butterknucket

davetcan said:


> God I haven't heard that for a hell of a long time. Great song!


The whole album is great.


----------



## davetcan

butterknucket said:


> The whole album is great.


It is, I think I still have it here somewhere.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## zontar




----------



## LouisFNCyphre

This is like punk for the severe ADD crowd.


----------



## Johnny Spune

zontar said:


>


I think Lemmy would’ve approved. 👍


----------



## Scott McCrea

I’m currently listening to Roy Buchanan : Buch and the snake stretchers


----------



## LanceT

The Linda Lindas


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## jb welder

zontar said:


>


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

jb welder said:


>


SO I wouldn't willingly listen to bluegrass myself--but if it's a blue grass style cover of a heavy metal or hard rock song I just might listen.


----------



## laristotle

zontar said:


> SO I wouldn't willingly listen to bluegrass myself--but if it's a blue grass style cover of a heavy metal or hard rock song I just might listen.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I just might listen.


----------



## zontar

All Lovers are Deranged -- David Gilmour


----------



## Wardo

I'm gonna listen to this one more time and then go empty the dishwasher.


----------



## cboutilier

Spinning Skynyrd's Nuthin Fancy album whilst working on some amps today.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

Incredible.


----------



## Milkman

Love the chord progression (and organ playing) in this one.


----------



## vadsy

love the outfits., always thought my mechanic was hot


----------



## Dorian2

Paul Running said:


>


Saw Uriah Heep at my first ever concert when I was 14. They were special guests for Def Leppard's 1983 Pyromania tour! That keyboard is fucking amazing live.


----------



## Paul Running

Milkman said:


> Love the chord progression (and organ playing) in this one.


A master at that B3...really liked that 70s period for the Hammond players.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> love the outfits., always thought my mechanic was hot


Spice Moms 'I'll tell you what I want, what I really really want'?
P.S., can you recommend me an auto shop?


----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


> P.S., can you recommend me an auto shop?


I'm not gonna lie, theyre terrible mechanics.


----------



## vadsy

love the random beeps and bleeps (and the Casio playing) in this song


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Kerry Brown

Milkman said:


> Incredible.


I was 17 when this was released. I was listening to it in my bedroom. My father was a Square Dance caller and I was using his Bogen PA system with a wall of home made speakers. I collected speakers out of old TVS, stereos, radios, whatever and built cabinets for them. Must have been at least 30 speakers of all shapes and sizes. It was really, really loud, louder than when I heard them in concert. My mother walked into the room and pulled the plug to the Bogen. I was no longer allowed to use the Bogen. I don’t know how I didn’t damage something other than my hearing. I had no idea about impedance matching. I just experimented with wiring until I had 8 ohms total. Little 4 inch speakers out of radios, 6 x 9 inch car stereo speakers, up to 12 inch woofers from cabinet stereos. Most of the cabinets were wooden crates stuffed full of insulation.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## albaloney

King's X , Out of the Silent Planet.


----------



## SWLABR

No need for a dedicated thread... chucking this here. I've listened to it a few times. This isn't my favorite Hip era, but I think she did a good job. It was also pretty cool seeing how the guys react. It probably felt pretty good to get up and play.


----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## greco




----------



## Milkman




----------



## zontar

Blues Rock T-Bone Walker


----------



## Milkman




----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## SWLABR

Not a tone I'd ever "chase" or try to replicate, but I just love for this song!


----------



## mhammer

Hipnotic.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## spacebard




----------



## silvertonebetty

I'm listening the hell out of an r&b Playlist I made . 5 hours and 45 minutes of 90s-00s r&b. Right now " usher-you got it bad " is playing. I found out I actually really like usher.


----------



## Doug Gifford

Peak Country:


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Milkman

Lately I've realized that this is the greatest song ever written or performed. Right from the explosive drum intro to the awesome Who-esque power chords throughout. And the bass? Awesome.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jim Wellington




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle

The El Camino reminded me of this


----------



## laristotle




----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

I stumbled on to this Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI7NzN_pjO1o1eoR_dhaUSg

The guy does extended re-mixes of hundreds of 60s, 70s, and 80s tracks. Most of them are soul and disco tunes, but there's stuff in there that surprised me. I mean, I can see 9 minutes of the theme from Shaft, but ten minutes of The Flying LIzards' "Money"? Nearly 8 minutes of "Don't Fear the Reaper"? Weird. But plenty of great tune extended well past the 3 minute mark one was normally confined to on radio.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## calec100




----------



## SWLABR

In light of recent events….


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## SWLABR

Listening to how Nirvana ripped off Killing Joke.












I hope they got paid...


----------



## zontar




----------



## LouisFNCyphre




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Scott25

A Farewell to Kings - Rush


----------



## l.a.solis

Belief By John Mayer


----------



## Doug Gifford

The frame is arguably more fun than the dubbed song but lots to see here.
Don't Fence Me In


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## silvertonebetty

Can't help but wait by trey songz


----------



## Milkman

I've been sort of obsessing about this song lately (lately, LOL, like for 40 years or so).

The first two seconds....drum intro blows me away, and the majestic / triumphant chord progressions...very Who-like.


----------



## Grainslayer

laristotle said:


> The El Camino reminded me of this


I enjoyed that👍


----------



## Milkman

LMAO. Yes, I'm a feather-head. I saw this and thought it was some new Sub-Genre of Heavy Metal....


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Midnight Rider




----------



## Midnight Rider

Milkman said:


> LMAO. Yes, I'm a feather-head. I saw this and thought it was some new Sub-Genre of Heavy Metal....


I now look at Palladium in an entirely new way,... I may have a chance at passing that grade 12 chemistry class that I failed back in 78, lol.


----------



## mhammer

Steely Dan is often remembered fondly for the blazing solos on early albums from Larry Carlton, Denny Dias, Skunk Baxter, Elliot Randall and many other studio aces. When the band resumed touring, after a lengthy hiatus, and Jon Herington stepped in to supplement the late Walter Becker on guitar, he tended to be viewed as a session guy to mimic or replicate the original solos. But sunovabitch this guy is GOOD. Every bit as impressive and memorable as the early players with the band. His solos here are original, well-structured, emotive, and every bit as good as the best on the Dan's recordings.


----------



## SWLABR

Been listening/watching a lot of SRV lately. I have liked his stuff from day 1, but digging a bit deeper, and paying more attention to his live stuff. What I love about his playing is (most of it) isn't overly technical. In the three tunes here, there's nothing really mind blowing about the notes/runs/chord shapes, but he's impressive because of his feel. He is hard to replicate (if that's your thing) because of what he puts into each note.


----------



## zontar




----------



## StratCat

The Shadows


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Ti-Ron

Really like the beat and reso work of Keb Mo on Am I Wrong!


----------



## LanceT

My son just introduced me to this guy - I think the rawness is closest to how he has been feeling for the last while.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Ti-Ron




----------



## phunkymunky




----------



## Milkman




----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Mooh

I'm a big Roy Buchanan fan but this guy does an okay cover. ;-)


----------



## tdotrob

Takes a couple songs for them to get it going but awesome performance.
Chris Thorn and Rogers Stevens are two of my favourite guitarists.


----------



## mhammer

A Kinks show at the Fillmore West, from 1969. I'd love to know what Dave Davies is playing and playing through. I can't recall when I've heard as biting a tone. I mean, this is serious ice-pick-through-the-forehead stuff. I know he played a Flying V around this time, but he was never very much one for pedals, so what is he playing through to get that savage a tone?


----------



## zontar




----------



## ping-ping

Einstürzende Neubauten - Zeichnungen des Patienten O. T (Full Album)


----------



## Kerry Brown

Nobody boogies like Hooker And Heat. I wore a few copies of this album out.


----------



## greco




----------



## Robert1950

I haven't even thought of this band in decades. Soft Parade. Sort of progressive instrumental jazz-fusion influenced rock. I really enjoyed this one. 1975.


----------



## SWLABR

Death Cab for Cutie….. the song!!


----------



## miloski99




----------



## Milkman

I'm not sure how "live" this clip really is, but I enjoy the drumming.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## StratCat

Listening on “Friday the 13th”, KISS circa 1973.


----------



## Jeff MacKillican

Just listened (and watched) Robben Ford doing Freedom live (again). Great performance by a great guy!


----------



## LouisFNCyphre




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Hard to believe that was 1978! (Their first record, I mean.)

Are we not men?


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Hard to believe that was 1978! (Their first record, I mean.)
> 
> Are we not men?


When I was 17....


----------



## Milkman




----------



## StratCat

1 hour 46 minutes of listening to Pat Metheny talk about just some of his musical journey, music, and a bit about playing guitar, like where and why he sets his volume (hint: it’s not 10).

Hope you enjoy this as much as I have.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Grainslayer

zontar said:


>


one of my favorite DP albums


----------



## LouisFNCyphre




----------



## Mooh

Maybe I already posted this, I don't recall. Got my first Oscar Peterson records in my late teens. Life was different thereafter.


----------



## Mooh

This is next in cue.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Wardo

Billy always seems very courteous towards the people that he plays with and I’m wondering if he decided not to take break on that one so as not to put Del in the position of having to try and match him.


----------



## Milkman

Wardo said:


> Billy always seems very courteous towards the people that he plays with and I’m wondering if he decided not to take break on that one so as not to put Del in the position of having to try and match him.



I didn't even notice. I guess he was just there to sing. I love that old gentleman's harmony vocals. 

I agree, he seems respectful and fun on stage.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar




----------



## vokey design

Mr Thomas Leeb


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Fred Gifford

right now I'm listening to Carlos del Junco Live, recorded at Grossman's Feb,1995 ... absolute killer ..


----------



## Grainslayer

I found one of my old tab books thismorning.First maiden song i learned to play.


----------



## SWLABR

I was going to create a thread, but this is fine here.


----------



## jb welder

Some of these are very funny.


----------



## leftysg

Anyone following Tom Bukovac, aka Uncle Larry, and Homeskoolin' on YouTube? If so, you know he is touring with Ann Wilson and also releasing material with Tripp the Witch. Here is a prerelease video with a singer some might recognize. Enjoy.

[h:// video]


----------



## zontar




----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Dorian2

3rd album in Billboards top 200 debut weeks. Maidens highest rating yet!!


----------



## StratCat

The more I listen to Bill Frisell, the more I like him. Unique phrasing and fantastic tone.


----------



## Kerry Brown

A master shredder and a master blues player play a blues in A. It is mezmerizing.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## Milkman




----------



## King Loudness

Not sure if I should quit playing or practice a bunch more...

(decided on the latter option, but yeah, Julian is a reminder of how much fun music can be).

W.


----------



## zontar




----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## greco

King Loudness said:


> Not sure if I should quit playing or practice a bunch more...


At the beginning of the credits....

*"The egos and confidence of several guitar players were injured during the making of this movie resulting in many guitars being sold after the making of this movie"*

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Verne

My 2 favourtite bands. To see them together would be the most amazing show ever!!! I've seen Goldfinger, but Rancid never seems to come nearby.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Grainslayer




----------



## Grainslayer

A recent discovery


----------



## zontar

Sounds like Sam Cooke, almost...


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Paul Running

That rendition never fails to ignite ASMR in me.


----------



## Grainslayer

Not a huge Great White fan but really like playing along to this.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## zontar

Not the live version I am listening to--but there's video for this one.


----------



## Lola

Listening to a little wind storm. I can hear the bigger pine trees creek and crack. It’s pretty windy. The gazebo covering is just snapping with the wind. This is so simple but relaxing.


----------



## Always12AM




----------



## zontar




----------



## Ti-Ron

The new Mdou Moctar's album _Afrique Victime_.
I really like those psych jam songs and his playing is really really interesting!


----------



## spacebard




----------



## StratCat

This is awesome.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


>


Wow, hadn't heard this. Big Tuba Skinny fan, too.


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Wow, hadn't heard this. Big Tuba Skinny fan, too.


I'm quickly becoming a big Shaye Cohn fan as well. I just saw a clip of her playing ragtime / dixieland piano. She's truly a multi-instrumentalist.


----------



## Grainslayer

This ones pretty awesome...


----------



## LanceT

These are guys are still so fun to listen to. Old school/mold school/very cool.


----------



## LouisFNCyphre




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

Am I turning into my Dad? I guess that's not so bad.


----------



## Paul Running

Rock Music


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Ti-Ron

A really nice bass cover by Kinga Glyk.


----------



## SWLABR

Grainslayer said:


> Not a huge Great White fan but really like playing along to this.


My critique as well. Never been a fan of the band, but this song is great.


----------



## SWLABR

Dear, Dear... heard these back to back this morning on SXM






Mad Bob just a member of the band...


----------



## jb welder

Some proto-shredding with Mr. Schenker.


----------



## loudspkr

The sound of my 2-month old, snoozin' away


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Grab n Go




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## greco

laristotle said:


>


Try these lyrics to the melody/rhythm of the "Spadina Bus"

The snow is comin'
And across the nation,
We got procrastination,
About the preparation,
For the hibernation.

(P.S. I wrote them this morning)


----------



## laristotle

greco said:


> Try these lyrics to the melody/rhythm of the "Spadina Bus"
> 
> The snow is comin'
> And across the nation,
> We got procrastination,
> About the preparation,
> For the hibernation.
> 
> (P.S. I wrote them this morning)


They could probably work with any Dylan song too. lol


----------



## Fred Gifford

todays gem was listening to "Soul Finger" by the Bar-Kays ... killer


----------



## zontar

More than Sharon Jones' band--they are cool...


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

For Bach fans, the Netherlands Bach Society posts some great stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Mooh

And if you like Stan Rogers, this is one of my favourites.


----------



## LanceT

Can’t find the whole album on YouTube but did find it on Apple Music - got rid of the vinyl awhile ago - love how the lead out song comes at you like a tornado.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## starjag

Perfect fit!



greco said:


> Try these lyrics to the melody/rhythm of the "Spadina Bus"
> 
> The snow is comin'
> And across the nation,
> We got procrastination,
> About the preparation,
> For the hibernation.
> 
> (P.S. I wrote them this morning)


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR

laristotle said:


>


And this one


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## bzrkrage

Justine Vandergrift. Local Alberta artist.
Title track to her album "Stay"


----------



## StratCat

Blow your mind at 3:45. I can’t even imagine trying to sing in tune for 20 seconds in this manner.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman

StratCat said:


> Blow your mind at 3:45. I can’t even imagine trying to sing in tune for 20 seconds in this manner.


We have several Peter Gabriel concert DVD / Blue Ray disks. They're all brilliant in cluding the one you posted. Big fan here.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Alex

The new Yes album. Some classic Steve Howe volume swells around 2 minute mark.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Only because someone else thought it was funny and posted it on social media. I laughed briefly.


----------



## SWLABR

I recently traded in my car for another. In the old one I had (on SXM) 
*First Wave*- 80's New Wave and early Alternative. Smiths', Cure, New Order, Talking Heads...
*Ozzy's Bone Yard*- "Classic Metal". Sabbath, Metallica, Megadeth, Deep Purple
*Hair Nation*... uh, well, Hair Bands
*70's on 7*- anything from the 1970's
*80's on 8*- " " 1980's
*90's on 9*- " " 1990's
*Beatles Channel
Springsteen Channel
Classic Rewind*- "tape era Classic Rock". Tom Petty, Foreigner, Boston, (70's & 80's) Stones
*Classic Vinyl-* Doors, Hendrix, Zepp, Moody Blues, (60's) Stones
*Lithium*- 90's Alternative & Grunge. Nirvana, Janes, Soundgarden, Alice, Pumpkins. 
*Prime Country*- 80's & 90's Country (this is just to give a bit of variety away from "Rock". (I like the 90's part more than the 80's part, but...) 

For the new car when I was loading (what was to be) the same stations, and order, I thought I needed something different. I do not like much new stuff. Certainly not a whole channel dedicated to it. Then I remembered "the Spectrum". It is basically a merger of Classic Rewind, Classic Vinyl, & Lithium but with sprinklings of new. So far so good. It's only been 2 days, but that is 4 trips up and down the 401 for an hour or more each way, so a good sample. They play as far back as Hendrix, but then do Mellencamp, RHCP's, and so far the "new" I've heard, a lot has been OK. I had heard of My Morning Jacket, but couldn't name a tune. The two or three I've heard I like. A new Foo's tune I had never heard, John Mayer, and the latest Leon Bridges. I love his first LP, but his 2nd left me flat. So far, his third seems OK-ish. Being in the car for as long as I am each week, I felt it gave me the OK to pay for radio... a concept I would have said was madness even a couple years ago, but I don't think I could go back. If I change jobs, and my commute drops to nothing, ya, but not 10hrs/week (minimum) in the car. 

So which one got the boot?? Sorry _Bruce_, I like ya, but not enough for a dedicated channel it seems.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## laristotle




----------



## davetcan

Perfection.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Mooh




----------



## davetcan

Milkman said:


>


Smokin'!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## davetcan

Mooh said:


>


Trying to decide if that's a political post


----------



## Mooh

davetcan said:


> Trying to decide if that's a political post


Okay then...tell me, is this one religious?


----------



## davetcan

Mooh said:


> Okay then...tell me, is this one religious?


Who am I to judge, LOL. My first post was very tongue in cheek.


----------



## Mooh

davetcan said:


> Who am I to judge, LOL. My first post was very tongue in cheek.


Is that sexual? LOL


----------



## Sneaky

A little Popa Chubby.


----------



## davetcan

Mooh said:


> Is that sexual? LOL


Damn, pretty soon we won't be able to say anything


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## jb welder

SWLABR said:


>


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Alex

Gorgeous tune


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Larrivee

Summertime Thing by Chuck Prophet (who I had never heard of 4 days ago until I listened to Sam Baker Radio, who I have only discovered in the last two weeks - also great and quite the backstory; see Wikipedia). CP seems a bit like a Boz Scaggs for the 21st century.


----------



## Dorian2




----------



## laristotle




----------



## DBX160

Jellyfish Spilt Milk


----------



## Budda

Checking out the latest Mastodon album on YT. So far it's interesting, definitely will need to revisit.

Finally uploaded the rest of my library to my desktop today, so that's a plus.


----------



## mhammer

Was reminded of this joke album the other day. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Masked_Marauders
This track was supposed to be a bootleg recording of Mick Jagger. It's silly and puerile but does indeed sound like the Stones of the day. But I guess that's just an idea of how integral maracas were to their sound.


----------



## Mooh

Because it's being discussed in another thread.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> Because it's being discussed in another thread.


Sounds as good as I remembered it. Boy, does having two drummers ever make a difference. And consider that this would regularly be played on radio in its entirety. Ah, those were the days when music mattered more than the commercials between tunes.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Jeebers!


----------



## Swervin55




----------



## faracaster

Listening to the latest Terje Rypal LP this morning. Man !!! I love this dude. I bought my first TR record in 1977. He is still putting out great recordings. What does he sound like? Jeff Beck meets Weather Report meets sophisticated Pink Floyd meets Pat Metheny. He has his own genre IMHO. He has recorded for ECM for over 5 decades. So a very ethereal euro sound. Although you find these recordings in the jazz section, it’s not jazz, not rock (except for his guitar sound), not R&B, not pop, not blues. However very soulful. Late night introspective listening at it’s best.


----------



## greco

faracaster said:


> Listening to the latest Terje Rypal LP this morning. Man !!! I love this dude. I bought my first TR record in 1977. He is still putting out great recordings. What does he sound like? Jeff Beck meets Weather Report meets sophisticated Pink Floyd meets Pat Metheny. He has his own genre IMHO. He has recorded for ECM for over 5 decades. So a very ethereal euro sound. Although you find these recordings in the jazz section, it’s not jazz, not rock (except for his guitar sound), not R&B, not pop, not blues. However very soulful. Late night introspective listening at it’s best.
> 
> View attachment 386541


Very interesting! Thanks for posting this.









Terje Rypdal - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Bluestone

Sleepy Time Time from Cream's '05 reunion at the RAH. Mighty fine.


----------



## Alex

My first time listening to this track by Soft Machine w/ Allan Holdsworth. Insane playing let alone this was recorded in 1975.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh

Great song, great title.


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

A new jam from the Bruno Mars / Anderson .Paak "supergroup" known as Silk Sonic. The thematic parallels between this and the old BB King song "How Blue Can You Get" are strong. And as always, Mars and .Paak know how to have fun.


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> And as always, Mars and .Paak know how to have fun.


That they do, but toe a dangerously fine line almost into parody at times. Like the 'woo-woo-woo' parts in _Leave the Door Open_.


----------



## mhammer

I like the "Chuck E. Cheese" line. In their song "Skate", they sing "Ya smell better than barbecue". It's the little things they insert in the lyrics, with a wink. Mars is a fun guy.

I realize this sort of music is not to everyone's taste here. But as a guy who was virtually raised on Stax/Volt and Motown, I'm finding this pair to be like a Sam & Dave for the 21st century.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> I like the "Chuck E. Cheese" line. In their song "Skate", they sing "Ya smell better than barbecue". It's the little things they insert in the lyrics, with a wink. Mars is a fun guy.
> 
> I realize this sort of music is not to everyone's taste here. But as a guy who was virtually raised on Stax/Volt and Motown, I'm finding this pair to be like a Sam & Dave for the 21st century.


There was a good Stax or Stax/Volt box set or compilation collection of some sort years ago. The Complete Recordings or something like that. I remember listening to it at a relative's.


----------



## mhammer

If one is partial to that music, Rob Bowman's book "Soulsville USA" is an excellent read.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Thunderboy1975

I always wondered what type of upbringing one had to have in order to appreciate Frank Zappa... 🤷🏻‍


----------



## mhammer

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I always wondered what type of upbringing one had to have in order to appreciate Frank Zappa... 🤷🏻‍


Any of a variety, really. His catalog is so vast and so diverse. One could have grown up in a household that played doo-*** and '50s R&B all day, or grown up in a household that played Redd Foxx and Belle Barth records with their racy lyrics, or a household where modern classical or avant-garde composers were the order of the day, or a household where big band jazz was on the turntable and radio all the time. There's a LOT of different facets to Frank. All one really needed to appreciate one or more of those facets is an open mind.

My own upbringing was pretty sedate and conventional. I first learned about his music from a friend when "Freak Out" came out in 1966.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Ah i see thanks @mhammer. More of a generational audience.
Mine was steeped in the popular guitar bands of the early 80's. Outlaw country and thorogood. Fist fights and cow pastures.


----------



## mhammer

It's not just one's home environment. Radio was very different than nowadays in the late '60s and early '70s. Anything and everything got played, especially on FM. I mean, can you even begin to imagine this tune charting nowadays?


----------



## mhammer

It's not just one's home environment. Radio was very different than nowadays in the late '60s and early '70s. Anything and everything got played, especially on FM. I mean, can you even begin to imagine this tune charting nowadays?


----------



## Alex

One of my kids picked this album during a car drive. Great sounding album and funky!


----------



## Sneaky

Larrivee said:


> Summertime Thing by Chuck Prophet (who I had never heard of 4 days ago until I listened to Sam Baker Radio, who I have only discovered in the last two weeks - also great and quite the backstory; see Wikipedia). CP seems a bit like a Boz Scaggs for the 21st century.


I’ve been a fan since his Green on Red days. That was the 80’s I think. Great music. 👍 👍👍


----------



## Sneaky

Digging Neil Francis lately. Derek Trucks guests on this track...


----------



## laristotle

Who remembers Witchiepoo?


----------



## StratCat

This is just so so good. Love Tori Amos..





She has a new album out entitled “Ocean to Ocean”.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Larrivee

Sneaky said:


> I’ve been a fan since his Green on Red days. That was the 80’s I think. Great music. 👍 👍👍


I'll give that a listen too, thanks!


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


>


Curious about how it came to be selected as the theme song for "What We Do in the Shadows".


----------



## Robert1950

The sounds of silence,... I don't mean the song, by S&G, I mean silence, ... oops there goes the refrigerator, so it is not exactly silent right now.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## FatStrat2

I recently discovered, or rediscovered, the band "Cold".

Sort of a semi-forgettable pop-rock band that resurfaces from time to time with a similar vibe as "Puddle of Mudd", but tighter & more disciplined. I like the rhythm guitar arrangements, though their frequently rotating lead guitarists are just so-so IMO. But what pulls it off for me are the vocals by Scooter Ward (who also jumps in for rhythm guitar from time to time). Production values are pretty good too.

Lightweight stuff for sure, but it's a nice relaxing tangent from serious music when you feel more like listening and not analyzing.


----------



## Milkman

StratCat said:


> This is just so so good. Love Tori Amos..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a new album out entitled “Ocean to Ocean”.


Beautiful! I've long been a fan of Kate Bush and later of Tori Amos. I hear definite similarities.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Kinga Glyk is a bass queen!
I really enjoy hey playing.


----------



## laristotle

Nice bass face too.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## mhammer

Ti-Ron said:


> Kinga Glyk is a bass queen!
> I really enjoy her playing.


She's pretty special.

I've stumbled onto a Youtube channel from Justin Hawkins. Hawkins is the singer and lead guitarist of the band The Darkness. He analyses various musicians and tunes, often with a much deeper knowledge of theory than you might expect. Quite articulate for a touring musician. Episodes are shot in his hotel room and he dissects the various tunes on his Martin Backpacker travel guitar. He also has a good sense of humour. Enjoy this episode.


----------



## Ti-Ron

@mhammer thanks for that!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman

LMAO. Not really.


----------



## mhammer

Fell down a Shawn Lane rabbit-hole.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Freedy Johnston "On The Way Out" - YouTube

sometimes you just gotta steal yourself something

Strangest thing is, this album features Danny"kooch"Kortchmar, a very noteworthy and underrated producer, playing lead guitar and production roles. He produced Carole King's first project with her then-husband. So this man has been working the sidelines since the late 60's, and here he crops up in the late 90's looking the same age he always did. It's mind boggling.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mary Anne (Remastered) - YouTube 

A slice of perfect power-pop. Crenshaw also cropped up on Freedy's album(s). I appreciate these musicians who are songwriters first and real studio animals second


----------



## SWLABR

Plant & Krauss’ follow up LP, “Raise the Roof”.

Sonically it is similar to their first one, Rising Sand.
But, I think it’s similar without being redundant. It’s not Rising Sand II.

if you liked the first, you should appreciate this one too.


----------



## Dorian2

New Porcupine Tree.


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Mary Anne (Remastered) - YouTube
> 
> A slice of perfect power-pop. Crenshaw also cropped up on Freedy's album(s). I appreciate these musicians who are songwriters first and real studio animals second


Crenshaw is one helluva good rhythm player. He just plays all the right chords with the right inversions. The tour he did with Los Straitjackets was a natural fit. Lots of Youtubes of those shows. Plenty have covered his singular hit "You're My Favorite Waste of Time". I kind of like Bette Midler's cover.
I had the pleasure of interviewing him in '82, when he was opening for Hall & Oates, with his kid brother Robert on percussion. Nice guy. I gifted him the P90 dogear from my '64 Coronet. One of the questions I liked to ask musicians in interviews was what musician or band , alive or dead, would they like to have played with or been a part of. Crenshaw wanted to be the bass player in Eddie Cochran's band. Mostly for slapping the upright and spinning it, I suspect. You can certainly hear some of Cochran's signature "gallop" in some of Crenshaw's tunes.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> Crenshaw is one helluva good rhythm player. He just plays all the right chords with the right inversions. The tour he did with Los Straitjackets was a natural fit. Lots of Youtubes of those shows. Plenty have covered his singular hit "You're My Favorite Waste of Time". I kind of like Bette Midler's cover.
> I had the pleasure of interviewing him in '82, when he was opening for Hall & Oates, with his kid brother Robert on percussion. Nice guy. I gifted him the P90 dogear from my '64 Coronet. One of the questions I liked to ask musicians in interviews was what musician or band , alive or dead, would they like to have played with or been a part of. Crenshaw wanted to be the bass player in Eddie Cochran's band. Mostly for slapping the upright and spinning it, I suspect. You can certainly hear some of Cochran's signature "gallop" in some of Crenshaw's tunes.


Thank you dearly for sharing, that is really really cool. I came across him digging up all sorts of powerpop near 10years ago. And, I was surprised to find so many lowkey jazz touches in his music. 1982 was his promised year, but too bad WB shopped him out and never game him a proper shot, left him on his laurels so to speak. But with his talent, that's not a bad position to be in.


----------



## mhammer

Crenshaw "surfing out" with Los Straitjackets.


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> Crenshaw "surfing out" with Los Straitjackets.


Los Straitjackets work with Nick Lowe well worth checking out as well.


----------



## mhammer

I don't think Crenshaw has ever penned anything with as much lasting power as Lowe's "What's so funny "'bout peace love and understanding"), but apart from that, I put Lowe and Crenshaw on fairly equal footing as writers and performers. Small wonder that they would both be complemented by the masked ones. Familiar with Lowe's work when he was part of Brinsley Schwarz, during the British "pub rock" era?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> I don't think Crenshaw has ever penned anything with as much lasting power as Lowe's "What's so funny "'bout peace love and understanding"), but apart from that, I put Lowe and Crenshaw on fairly equal footing as writers and performers. Small wonder that they would both be complemented by the masked ones. Familiar with Lowe's work when he was part of Brinsley Schwarz, during the British "pub rock" era?


Yes very much dig Lowe. I think they exist in different enough arenas...And I give it up to Crenshaw for striking while the iron is hot (and while he was young and current), while Lowe had a time-tested and solid skillset developed before he broke out into his solo career. When it comes to music like that I really can't go into hard comparisons.


----------



## mhammer

Entirely different genres, yes, but they both just write good songs. Nothing flashy, no need for fancy solos, just solid structure.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

have a listen to this diamond. Also filled to the brim with an all-star cast


----------



## BGood




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this is probably my favourite Dada song


----------



## BGood

Mutant_Guitar said:


> this is probably my favourite Dada song


I hesitated between those two, you dog.

I love their whole catalog. Would have liked to see them live.


----------



## myyykkee

Phillips sayce - scorched earth vol. 1


----------



## Kenmac

Here's something I was checking out earlier this evening, Luke and the Apostles wiith Cheezyridrs old neighbour, Mike McKenna on lead guitar. Some solid blues rock. 




Whoops, looks like you have to watch it on YouTube. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sneaky

Trigger Hippy v1.0


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## silvertonebetty

Btw by hinder


----------



## Ti-Ron

John Scofield performing Quiet and Loud Jazz!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I am still on a bigtime 80's powerpop fix. When that verse kicks in, tell me that don't make you groove. I dare you


----------



## Sneaky

Excellent slide solo by George Harrison


----------



## jb welder




----------



## mhammer

jb welder said:


>


They JUST played that on CBC-Q. Is someone on their staff a member here?


----------



## jb welder

mhammer said:


> They JUST played that on CBC-Q. Is someone on their staff a member here?


Not me. It is a new release though. Came up in youtube recommendations, I guess because I had recently played one of their other tunes that someone posted in here.
(edit: that someone, coincidentally was @sulphur who seems to be MIA )


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Alex

Guitar great John Findlay


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

laristotle said:


>


yes, but why?


----------



## SWLABR

It may say “Speak of the Devil” but I think Ozzy had better thank God for Brad Gillis!
A contractual obligation to release a live LP, Ozzy didn’t want to do any Randy material so soon after his death, so he hired Brad and hit record on some classic Sabbath! 

Wow, just wow!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

how's a man supposed to enjoy his blood pudding when his teeth are that gnarly? No wonder it's falling out of his mouth.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Sophisticated pop for the 80's


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Alex

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Sophisticated pop for the 80's


I recently discovered this band (other than hearing "cars and girls" in the 80's) and brilliant stuff. The acoustic version of "Appetite" off of the same album is sublime. hot dog, jumping frog...Albuquerque - how can you go wrong(?). Rhythm section in the band is solid.


----------



## Dorian2

SWLABR said:


> It may say “Speak of the Devil” but I think Ozzy had better thank God for Brad Gillis!
> A contractual obligation to release a live LP, Ozzy didn’t want to do any Randy material so soon after his death, so he hired Brad and hit record on some classic Sabbath!
> 
> Wow, just wow!
> 
> View attachment 391814


Loved that album. Gillis is so undermentioned and under rated in the guitar community IMO. This coming from a HUGE Randy Rhoads fan.


----------



## zontar




----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


I prefer this version:


----------



## zontar

Milkman said:


>


Great name a for a female Deep Purple tribute band.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alex said:


> I recently discovered this band (other than hearing "cars and girls" in the 80's) and brilliant stuff. The acoustic version of "Appetite" off of the same album is sublime. hot dog, jumping frog...Albuquerque - how can you go wrong(?). Rhythm section in the band is solid.


pure studio perfection, barring the tiniest bit of 80's synth-syndrome, there are some tremendously varied songs on the Steve McQueen Lp


----------



## Doctor Cheese

The other half was interested in watching Punk on Crave.Tonight we get to the era I lived in (Episode 3).
So here's a blast from the past


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Doctor Cheese said:


> The other half was interested in watching Punk on Crave.Tonight we get to the era I lived in (Episode 3).
> So here's a blast from the past


this is why you don't give the kids pepsi to put them to sleep. They don't tire themselves out, they start to rock


----------



## zontar




----------



## SWLABR

More Ozzy!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Ti-Ron

A discussion betwee Leland Sklar, Nicole Row, Yan Lerman and Jack Conte about The Beatles Taxman's bass line and Thundercat's Them changes.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

that's a good taxman


----------



## Wardo




----------



## jb welder




----------



## mhammer

Was listening to a set from Wayne Krantz last night. Oh....my....goodness.  I was familiar with the name but had not listened to him previously. He has the tone of Brad Paisley, but plays like ....I don't know, Paisley on acid? He's also one of the few players I've heard who integrates a ring modulator into his playing seamlessly and makes it sound natural in way you never thought ring modulators could sound. A real original that makes you shake your head and ask "Where the dickens did he learn to DO that?".



http://www.archive.org/serve/WayneKrantzTrio2015-10-04LiveJazztageMoritzbasteiLeipzigGermany/WayneKrantzTrio2015-10-04LiveJazztageMoritzbasteiLeipzigGermany.mp3


----------



## mhammer

Currently listening to a 1997 set from Guided by Voices. Reminds me a lot of the Replacements. Anthemic solid rock but with more obscure lyrics. Forty-four tunes in one hour and 51 minutes. That's an average of 2 minutes and 31 seconds a song. Pretty ambitious if you're trying to take over or explain the world. LOTS of Youtubes of them, but since they're new to me, I'll just let them decide what order to play their tunes.



http://www.archive.org/serve/GuidedByVoices1997-09-27IrvingPlazaNYC/GuidedByVoices1997-09-27IrvingPlazaNYC.mp3


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

This is a real treat. A song that hits so many notes and touches upon so many musical plateaus.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> Was listening to a set from Wayne Krantz last night. Oh....my....goodness.  I was familiar with the name but had not listened to him previously. He has the tone of Brad Paisley, but plays like ....I don't know, Paisley on acid? He's also one of the few players I've heard who integrates a ring modulator into his playing seamlessly and makes it sound natural in way you never thought ring modulators could sound. A real original that makes you shake your head and ask "Where the dickens did he learn to DO that?".
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.archive.org/serve/WayneKrantzTrio2015-10-04LiveJazztageMoritzbasteiLeipzigGermany/WayneKrantzTrio2015-10-04LiveJazztageMoritzbasteiLeipzigGermany.mp3


Cool guitarist, and I'm curious about his work with Chris Potter...probably really good stuff.


----------



## Alex

Another stunning album by Mark Lettieri


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Alex said:


> Another stunning album by Mark Lettieri


It's like some Sonic/Sega Music/Fusion. Pretty great. Also it reminded me a bit of Squarepusher


----------



## Alex

Mutant_Guitar said:


> It's like some Sonic/Sega Music/Fusion. Pretty great. Also it reminded me a bit of Squarepusher


It's baritone guitar. MONSTER player Lettieri - check out his solo albums and the 1st baritone album.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I've been familiar with him for a while through the periphery of Youtube, listened to a bit of his stuff with Snarky Puppy and the other fellows he intersects with. Certainly a unique fusion going on with those fellows. Baritone stuff interests me so I will likely mosey over that, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 393471


Damn nice pick. And something about "Holy Cow" just rocks the boat. It's such a weirdly composed track, and I guess starkly modern sounding...almost nothing like it in the 80's (clearly channeled aggression)


----------



## Mooh

Because they postponed the hockey game.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m actually listening to @Sunny1433 on Spotify. I really like “city of sound “


----------



## Sunny1433

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m actually listening to @Sunny1433 on Spotify. I really like “city of sound “
> View attachment 393537


Thank you so much!! Yes, I love that song so much. It really means a lot to me. I’m so glad you find it enjoyable 😊


----------



## greco




----------



## silvertonebetty

Sunny1433 said:


> Thank you so much!! Yes, I love that song so much. It really means a lot to me. I’m so glad you find it enjoyable 😊


I also like is it “made up hearts” and “little red corvette “ cover you did


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## zontar




----------



## Sunny1433

silvertonebetty said:


> I also like is it “made up hearts” and “little red corvette “ cover you did


Thank you!  I'm honestly really happy with what I was able to do with my EP. So glad to have finally released it this year. It really makes my day knowing you're enjoying those songs


----------



## Mooh

Paul Running said:


>


Great tune, I use it as an instructional tune, but it’s good at every level. Sad story about the composer.








Joe Meek - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Running

Thanks for the heads-up on Mr. Meek, I was not aware of the circumstances of his death. When I was young, I was attracted to those sci-fi tunes...was and still hooked on the Dr. Who theme tune


Mooh said:


> Great tune, I use it as an instructional tune, but it’s good at every level. Sad story about the composer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Meek - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

I should be listening to 2112, but my wife is home. Side one of Moving Pictures is about her limit.


----------



## Alex

Johnny Winter - It's My Own Fault


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

powerpop Brit style.


----------



## Mooh

Might serve us well to watch the documentary What Happened Miss Simone.


----------



## vuonganvu




----------



## Mooh

vuonganvu said:


>


I like how the drums are brought forward in the mix during the sax solo.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

vuonganvu said:


>


Is this the theme song to Viet Dawson's Creek?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I really like Indonesian The Cardigans.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 394001


Good taste sir, fine good taste.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Milkman said:


>


Even the street is too good a stage for these smelly hippies.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle

Art Carney invented rap in '54?


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Doug Gifford

Sounds like Andre Toussaint -- wonderful Bahamian player and singer. Junkanoo is Boxing Day.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## greco

Some interesting things start happening at ~1:00 minute...


----------



## Guitar101

Boogie Woogie Santa Claus - Angela Strehli


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## mhammer

Mutant_Guitar said:


>


My wife and I went to see Supertramp in '79 or so, when they played in Kitchener. Good show, but MY WORD that arena was hot. Other than a James Brown show the following year, I can't recall ever sweating so much. When there are no dry sots on your shirt to wipe your brow with, you KNOW it's hot.


----------



## mhammer

Setting up my gear in the basement, I put on an old Sea Level album. Jeez they were a great band. Tight. Good material, that competently straddled the jazz fusion of the era, and southern rock. They were led by Randall Bramblett and Chuck Leavell (whom you may know from his many gigs with the Rolling Stones). One of the premier acts on the Capricorn label. Here's a sweet instrumental.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


>


Pretty.

I have this image of him walking into a music store, and asking "Excuse me, I would like to buy some nylon guitar strings." Te clerk asks "What gauge?", and he replies "ALL of them." 😉


----------



## mhammer

A set from Bill Frisell and his quartet at his former high school in Denver. Instrumental versions of a number of '60s "classics". Most of the tunes here were also featured on his 2014 album "Guitar in the Space Age". Good melodies hold up well over time.

WMA version: http://www.archive.org/serve/BillFr...015-01-21EastHighSchoolAuditoriumDenverCO.wma

MP3 file: http://www.archive.org/serve/BillFr...015-01-21EastHighSchoolAuditoriumDenverCO.mp3

Not from the show, but one of the tunes covered in it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> A set from Bill Frisell and his quartet at his former high school in Denver. Instrumental versions of a number of '60s "classics". Most of the tunes here were also featured on his 2014 album "Guitar in the Space Age". Good melodies hold up well over time.
> 
> WMA version: http://www.archive.org/serve/BillFr...015-01-21EastHighSchoolAuditoriumDenverCO.wma
> 
> MP3 file: http://www.archive.org/serve/BillFr...015-01-21EastHighSchoolAuditoriumDenverCO.mp3
> 
> Not from the show, but one of the tunes covered in it.


I don't really think Bill Frisell knows what he's doing. He's not all the worse for it. But he's more of a tone and sound man, at least to my ears. The lapsteel was a really cool addition I think.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

zontar said:


>


I like a good story song. Sometimes having to sleep in your car and finding a guitar is enough.


----------



## mhammer

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I don't really think Bill Frisell knows what he's doing. He's not all the worse for it. But he's more of a tone and sound man, at least to my ears. The lapsteel was a really cool addition I think.


Frisell often adopts a less-is-more approach, and is as at home doing instrumental versions of popular tunes as he is doing more contemporary "free" jazz. Charlie Christian also made a point of playing pop vocal tunes of the day as instrumentals. And do keep in mind the set was played at his old high school as a "homecoming" fund-raiser for the music program, so he wasn't going to play anything wild.

I had the pleasure of catching his group, fifteen or so years back at Ottawa Bluesfest. Because Greg Leisz plays pedal and lapsteel, Bill and Greg also participated in a late-Saturday-night "steel summit" that weekend, hosted by David Lindley, and featuring a number of slide, lap, and pedal-steel players. It was pretty magical.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> Frisell often adopts a less-is-more approach, and is as at home doing instrumental versions of popular tunes as he is doing more contemporary "free" jazz. Charlie Christian also made a point of playing pop vocal tunes of the day as instrumentals. And do keep in mind the set was played at his old high school as a "homecoming" fund-raiser for the music program, so he wasn't going to play anything wild.
> 
> I had the pleasure of catching his group, fifteen or so years back at Ottawa Bluesfest. Because Greg Leisz plays pedal and lapsteel, Bill and Greg also participated in a late-Saturday-night "steel summit" that weekend, hosted by David Lindley, and featuring a number of slide, lap, and pedal-steel players. It was pretty magical.


that's awesome catching him live. I make no concessions on his behalf, he is a fine player and a great guitarist. And for better or worse, he is the ECM sound. But after having taken early lessons from Johnny Smith himself, I would figure that a reverence for straight-ahead and classic jazz would be a part of his DNA but it was not so. He's an endlessly searching, feeling-about kind of player. Definitely he is part of a newer breed, at the time.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Kerry Brown

A random suggestion from YouTube


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Verne

Reliving my 80s days. I had 3 staple bands I would listen to religiously. U2, The Jam and Echo and the Bunnymen. I could NOT get enough of E and the B men. 

Here's "The cutter" for the uninitiated.


----------



## jb welder

I'm pretty sure that's not how they pronounce it in Japan, but these guys seem to have a running gag with the Rs & Ls thing. Musically, it's pretty much 'God Save the lazy sods'. 
Love the eye patch.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Verne

Buddy Rich and Neil Peart are the first 2 who come to mind when I think of drummers.


----------



## laristotle

Can't count out animal


----------



## Wardo

I saw Buddy Rich at Seneca way back.

Although this is about where I'm at for music ...lol


----------



## laristotle




----------



## LanceT

A lost 70’s gem of a band.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Chito

I'm listening ro the Earl Klugh Late Night Guitar on my vinyl system. It's been a blast since I upgraded it. New amp, new speakers and old turntable with a new cartridge I'm really enjoying listening to music again.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

jb welder said:


>


never let a man with a forehead tattoo near a microphone again


----------



## Chito

MOFI Bill Evans and Jim Hall Undercurrent.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

what a weird band of hippies, following the path laid down by Cap'n Beefheart. If you ever wanted to hear a man pass a kidney stone in the form of song, here's your chance.


----------



## jb welder

Mutant_Guitar said:


> never let a man with a forehead tattoo near a microphone again


That was pretty laid back for him, he may have been sedated. You should hear 'Sports'. 
Anyway, I relayed your message. Wow, you really have some pull with these guys. He doesn't seem so happy about it though.


----------



## jb welder

I guess if you're going to get a forehead tattoo, you might as well go all the way.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

jb welder said:


> That was pretty laid back for him, he may have been sedated. You should hear 'Sports'.
> Anyway, I relayed your message. Wow, you really have some pull with these guys. He doesn't seem so happy about it though.


If he covers "Carnival" by The Cardigans he's making top of my list.
Also, I think his body looks like a tattooed banana, and his face is like the amalgamation of 1,000,000 English pubcrawl nights.
Also I appreciate that he's sitting this one out, gathering his strength I suppose.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

jb welder said:


> I guess if you're going to get a forehead tattoo, you might as well go all the way.


I am never doing drugs again


----------



## jb welder

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I am never doing drugs again


They're from Stockholm.
With dance moves like that, and an album called 'welfare jazz', they're moving up my list fast.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

jb welder said:


> They're from Stockholm.
> With dance moves like that, and an album called 'welfare jazz', they're moving up my list fast.


Believe me, I checked em out as soon as I watched that video. I had an inkling these guys were Brits but then again, Sweden might be more brit than that these days.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## SWLABR

I used to record off the radio a lot (the first wave of pirating) and sometimes I'd leave a 90min (45 a side) just recording while I wasn't listening, then go back and dub the ones I liked onto another tape. One day I captured this. It blew me away. 
A few years ago I found the 12" single on vinyl. It was every bit I remembered!


----------



## Verne

WOW!! If you played that to me blind, I'd have NEVER guessed Depeche Mode. It sounds like Dave, but wow, it does NOT sound like him. Awesome post.


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> Reliving my 80s days. I had 3 staple bands I would listen to religiously. U2, The Jam and Echo and the Bunnymen. I could NOT get enough of E and the B men.
> 
> Here's "The cutter" for the uninitiated.


F'n YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Echo!! 

Saw them a few years ago in your neck or the woods at the Music Hall in London. Still great. 

Just checked my photos... can't believe that was Aug 2017!!


----------



## SWLABR

Verne said:


> WOW!! If you played that to me blind, I'd have NEVER guessed Depeche Mode. It sounds like Dave, but wow, it does NOT sound like him. Awesome post.


The one I posted isn't their original kick at this tune. Music for the Masses has this version. The "Beatmasters Remix" is (technically) not DM.


----------



## leftysg

[h://video]


----------



## Swervin55




----------



## SWLABR

Never heard of this guy before, but I heard this song on the way in this morning. It sounds so old!! I love the horns, and back-up singers. So well arranged.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

"It's gonna be more...
It's gonna be war...
It's gonna be...who's the god?
...who's the dog?"


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

laristotle said:


>


Much like the cover art, this song seems like a caricature of sounds I like in a rock band...pretty odd indeed.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Here's some solid prog-rock, with the rock securely fastened.


----------



## ezcomes

Leave Me Alone by Mad Wet Sea


Listen to "Leave Me Alone" by Mad Wet Sea on any music platform - Free smart music links by Songwhip




songwhip.com


----------



## laristotle




----------



## mathil8




----------



## King Loudness

W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

that powerpop though


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

sexified track, with a smoothburning Larry Carlton solo.


----------



## greco




----------



## Mooh

Where'd you get the gun, Johnny?


----------



## ibwesty

Alex said:


> I borrowed this thread concept from fellow forum member Jim Soloway. It's a good way to get some new music suggestions.
> 
> Right now: Scott Henderson - Vibe Station


First 10 seconds reminds me of a song on “Blow by Blow” from Jeff Beck.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

"it's alright, you're ok"
Gotta love the way that organ just hangs out behind the rhythm section.


----------



## SWLABR

greco said:


>


This one is a lot longer (9min) but tasty playing on a 1950 Broadcaster.


----------



## silvertonebetty

“ i can hardly see what’s in front of me cuz the vodka is running on empty, I can’t stay sober if it’s over”
I absolutely love this song and is probably my favourite song on the album. It’s just haunting lyrically and the swells on top of everything!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

silvertonebetty said:


> “ i can hardly see what’s in front of me cuz the vodka is running on empty, I can’t stay sober if it’s over”
> I absolutely love this song and is probably my favourite song on the album. It’s just haunting lyrically and the swells on top of everything!


whoa Jared, that is _some_ bad. 
I think it's stuff like this that made rock painfully uncool in the postmillennial years. Though I can appreciate someone gathering some meaning from it, like you might. Radio-rock is perpetually stuck in the land of diminishing returns and this is a fine example of that.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I guess this is why rock music began side-shifting towards emo/indie/punk shambolism after 2000's; it's a perfect mess to digress into; platforming ruminations on broken treatises of teenage angst.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Mutant_Guitar said:


> whoa Jared, that is _some_ bad.
> I think it's stuff like this that made rock painfully uncool in the postmillennial years. Though I can appreciate someone gathering some meaning from it, like you might. Radio-rock is perpetually stuck in the land of diminishing returns and this is a fine example of that.


Ii remember my first time listening to the album “extreme behaviour “ the name of the album fits perfectly with the first track “get stoned” it’s plain to see what the album was about and why there was an advisory label on it


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

silvertonebetty said:


> Ii remember my first time listening to the album “extreme behaviour “ the name of the album fits perfectly with the first track “get stoned” it’s plain to see what the album was about and why there was an advisory label on it


I definitely get the context. I grew up in the Nu-metal era and it was hard to deny the sensationalism and posturing of all that late 90's and early 2000's "alternative rock". I was into the 1st and 2nd wave of Nu-metal bands, but I had missed the grunge train and so I don't think I ever developed a taste for post-grunge bands (the ones with the Vedder-style hard "country" vocals)... I guess all those guys grew up on was "Alternica" and grunge aggression...James Hetfield? more like Jerry Seinfeld amirite?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

is it weird that in the post 2000's Japanese "visual-kei" bands have picked up the nu-metal baton and ran to the hills with it? Doing it pretty convincingly with chops to spare.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## jb welder

Mutant_Guitar said:


>


There's a version of The Mariachis doing Golden Brown with Hugh Cornwell that is quite nice as well.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

jb welder said:


> There's a version of The Mariachis doing Golden Brown with Hugh Cornwell that is quite nice as well.


I done seened it. Liked it a lot. 
Also, checked out the fan video-edit of Brubeck "take five" spliced with Golden Brown, perfect sync.


----------



## Mark Brown

I can never ever get enough of this. Listening to the whole album would be your best bet, preferably on spotify or the like... or I can send you the CD? But if you do not have the time maybe just listen to 
Motherfucker=Redeemer pt. 2

That might get you there


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Milkman

Dan Ackroyd = BEST DANCER EVER.


----------



## Mark Brown

laristotle said:


>


Thanks for that, I kinda forget from time to time how much I really love Black Sabbath. Iommi had such an amazing style. These things I forget.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Lola

Listening in my little studio at the back of the house. The resident pyromaniac has a ripping fire going and the pops and cracks are amazing . Trying to get into the groove of the fire.There could be a song. Our neighbor gave us a whole bunch of hardwood from a job site. I have had a blast splitting the smaller logs this afternoon. I know I will pay for this tomorrow. If anything a cookie will ease the pain. Lol


----------



## Budda

Subsume, by Cloudkicker


5 track album




cloudkicker.bandcamp.com


----------



## LeDfuT

The Kills
The Dead Weather


----------



## Mooh




----------



## bscott

Buffalo Nichols


----------



## laristotle




----------



## jb welder

And a younger Hank.


----------



## Kenmac

Here's something I was watching earlier this evening on YouTube:

Funk #49 Jam

Guitar and Vocals: Joe Walsh - Guitar: Waddy Wachtel
Bass: Leland Sklar
Drums: Ringo Starr - Drums: Russ Kunkel
Organ: Benmont Tench

Just an aside, I always pictured Ringo as more of a "song oriented" drummer, not a jammer, but he's playing on this for over ten minutes. It's the longest I've ever seen him play on one song.


----------



## Mooh

Kenmac said:


> Here's something I was watching earlier this evening on YouTube:
> 
> Funk #49 Jam
> 
> Guitar and Vocals: Joe Walsh - Guitar: Waddy Wachtel
> Bass: Leland Sklar
> Drums: Ringo Starr - Drums: Russ Kunkel
> Organ: Benmont Tench
> 
> Just an aside, I always pictured Ringo as more of a "song oriented" drummer, not a jammer, but he's playing on this for over ten minutes. It's the longest I've ever seen him play on one song.


Really good bass tone on that.


----------



## Mooh

Had the vinyl once upon a time. Not as good as I remember, kind of a weird recollection. This song title always amused me though:
*“She Was Waiting For Her Mother At The Station In Torino And You Know I Love You Baby But It's Getting Too Heavy To Laugh”*


----------



## Flaccid Chaos

Anyone familiar with Kyuss? I LOVE this song!


----------



## mhammer

Kenmac said:


> Here's something I was watching earlier this evening on YouTube:
> 
> Funk #49 Jam
> 
> Guitar and Vocals: Joe Walsh - Guitar: Waddy Wachtel
> Bass: Leland Sklar
> Drums: Ringo Starr - Drums: Russ Kunkel
> Organ: Benmont Tench
> 
> Just an aside, I always pictured Ringo as more of a "song oriented" drummer, not a jammer, but he's playing on this for over ten minutes. It's the longest I've ever seen him play on one song.


Sklar, Kunkel and Wachtel are in a band, and have been playing together for decades.
But yeah, nice to see Ringo stretch out.
He doesn't play them exclusively, but Sklar is a proud user and endorser of Dingwall basses.


----------



## mhammer

Mooh said:


> Had the vinyl once upon a time. Not as good as I remember, kind of a weird recollection. This song title always amused me though:
> *“She Was Waiting For Her Mother At The Station In Torino And You Know I Love You Baby But It's Getting Too Heavy To Laugh”*


Pretty sure I have this on 8-Track. Philips was HUGE in Montreal when this came out. I went to see him do a show in, of all places, the cafeteria of Concordia University (then Sir George Williams University). It was just him and an assortment of guitars. No loopers in those days; you had to fill everything out yourself. When he turned the fuzz box on for one tune, it was pretty disarming, given the quiet tone of so many other songs.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> Pretty sure I have this on 8-Track. Philips was HUGE in Montreal when this came out. I went to see him do a show in, of all places, the cafeteria of Concordia University (then Sir George Williams University). It was just him and an assortment of guitars. No loopers in those days; you had to fill everything out yourself. When he turned the fuzz box on for one tune, it was pretty disarming, given the quiet tone of so many other songs.


He's had an interesting life. Later he trained as an EMT.









Shawn Phillips - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## mhammer

I can't believe it had taken me this long, but this evening I finally listened to the Beach Boys' "Pet Sounds". I was familiar with the singles that came from it - _Sloop John B, Wouldn't It Be Nice, God Only Knows_, _Caroline, No_ - but was entirely unfamiliar with the other material that was not charting. What an absolutely stunning and inventive album! Worth reading the Wikipedia article about it for fascinating details. Pet Sounds - Wikipedia Makes it easy to forgive all of Brian Wilson's other weirdness.

Listening to the album was the culmination of a Beach Boys rabbit hole I jumped into today. It's funny. In grade 7, the biggest boy in our class, Tom Adamson, was a huge Beach Boys fan, and would corner you in the cloakroom and ask in a menacing way who you liked better, the Beach Boys or the Beatles, and of course there was only one right answer. And when you gave that answer, he would invite you over to his house and make you listen to his Beach Boys albums.

I kinda sorta liked them, for the jangly guitars, and surfing and drag-racing references, but I still thought the Beatles _rocked _harder. John had a more ragged bluesy voice than anything found in any Beach Boys tune. Was there anything in the Beach Boys oeuvre that could compare to John growling "It Won't Be Long"? Still, the first single I ever bought was the Beach Boys' _Fun, Fun, Fun_.

But going back, over the years, there were many times when, melodically, and compositionally, Brian Wilson had it all over the Fab Four. I listen to the tunes, now, and I think "Where the hell did THAT come from, during a time when Woolly Bully and _Louie Louie_ were popular?" (I like them both, but from a compositional and production standpoint...) I saw an excerpt from the Ron Wood Show where Paul McCartney says that _God Only Knows_ is his favorite Beach Boys song (good choice, Sir Paul). But there are so many others with incredible chord changes and harmonies, and structures that are more complex than pretty much anything else charting. Songs like _Heroes & Villains, The Little Girl I Once Knew, California Girls _go well beyond the stick-to-one-key-and-maybe-modulate-a-bit-at-the-end verse-chorus-verse-chorus-bridge-chorus-fadeout formula. They are _compositions_, more than simply tunes, with conceptually-driven structures intended to take you somewhere. And the harmonies...oh the harmonies..


I once briefly played frisbee with the Beach Boys, when both Dennis and Carl were alive. My cousin lived near the Ottawa Civic Center and would go to the soundchecks before concerts so he could fix a field door to be just a little bit ajar, allowing him to sneak in for the actual show later that evening. The band was flinging the disc around and we caught it and flung it back a few times. I clambered up on stage to see their setup and got a good (but brief) look at the Tannerin that Mike Love used during _Good Vibrations_. If Tom Adamson only knew.


----------



## LeDfuT

Gov't Mule - Heavy Load Blues


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh




----------



## LanceT

It’s pretty pop based but I dare say it’s the current and future of radio rock. Fight me.


----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


> Had the vinyl once upon a time. Not as good as I remember, kind of a weird recollection. This song title always amused me though:
> *“She Was Waiting For Her Mother At The Station In Torino And You Know I Love You Baby But It's Getting Too Heavy To Laugh”*


I’ve still got the LP in my collection if you want it! Can’t say I’ve listened to it in this century.


----------



## SWLABR

A perfect LP. The last DM album released (originally) on vinyl.


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> I’ve still got the LP in my collection if you want it! Can’t say I’ve listened to it in this century.


Very generous of you, but no thanks.


----------



## LanceT




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

band that looks at shoes


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## leftysg

A tip of the hat to Amy Schneider and her remarkable 40 game win streak on Jeopardy!

[h://video]




The clue that got her... The only country in the world whose English name ends in "h". It is also in the top ten most populated nations.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

laristotle said:


>


dey spit hot fyre


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## SWLABR

Now…


----------



## SWLABR

And now…


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

A very fuzzed-out band that looks at shoes


----------



## zontar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## SWLABR

I was going to create a thread... but I don't want it to go there. I have given this (an others) all the opportunities I can to try and "get it". But I can't. 

I just do not see the appeal of Mr. Holdsworth.


----------



## Sneaky

This


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

laristotle said:


>


Cool. A couple of years ago I wrote out Guardian for guitar students to learn. Kind of fun.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman




----------



## StratCat




----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## leftysg

A little talk box anyone?

[h://video]


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Ti-Ron

Listening to the new album EREBOS by Venom Prison.


----------



## Ti-Ron

Milkman said:


>


Give that little girl a mic and she's ready for one hell of a show! WOW!


----------



## Noodles

This banger featured in the Reacher credits:


----------



## zontar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Was just listening to this as a piper friend is working on it. We get together to play tunes, but he uses electronic pipes or a chanter.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## SWLABR

Have I posted this one lately? 

meh…. It was a monumentally crappy week.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mark Brown

I am not a huge Nightwish fan, but man this performance gets me every time


----------



## 1979 930

On vinyl. Loud.


----------



## Alex

Brett Garsed comes up often on my streaming radio channel and what a player....incorporates many styles without forcing it.


----------



## Mark Brown

1979 930 said:


> On vinyl. Loud.


I have this on vinyl, the B side is a couple of remixes. Mmmmm


----------



## FatStrat2

I've been listening to a lot of "John" at Sonic Drive Studio lately. I won't post vid links as he's got many on YouTube.

While I think his playing (and gear reviews) are good to very good, I think his rhythm playing is excellent and an inspiration. His merging of swing & groove in his progressive chords results in some tasty rifffage. An overlooked talent.


----------



## StratCat

Cool car, cool guitar, and an iconic Canadian artist with the CPR rolling by. How great is that?!! I saw Colin play in 1989 at the University of Manitoba. Was standing right in front of the stage and he was ripping a Lake Placid Blue Strat. A fantastic guitarist, song writer, and entertainer and I have been a fan through all these years. I wonder how many tours across our great country he has done in that time. Thanks Colin.


----------



## SWLABR

StratCat said:


> Cool car, cool guitar, and an iconic Canadian artist with the CPR rolling by. How great is that?!! I saw Colin play in 1989 at the University of Manitoba. Was standing right in front of the stage and he was ripping a Lake Placid Blue Strat. A fantastic guitarist, song writer, and entertainer and I have been a fan through all these years. I wonder how many tours across our great country he has done in that time. Thanks Colin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 403045


Strange to Colin not playing his trusty Strat. Seen him in concert a few times, only Fenders. Always been associated in my mind. 
Such a great player. He could literally play anything and he’d sound like him.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m listening to “hinder-better than me “
🎵I told myself I won't miss you
But I remembered
What it feels like beside you
I really miss your hair in my face
And the way your innocence tastes
And I think you should know this
You deserve much better than me🎵


----------



## mhammer

New tune and video from the Brothers Landreth yesterday.


----------



## Ti-Ron

The brand new song of Mares of Thrace! Canadian sludge band.
Saw them back in 2012 with The Isosceles Project.
Happy to ear back some of their music!


----------



## SWLABR

Got down the rabbit hole today on lunch... never seen him before. I watched a few of his, and liked this one the best. Cool breakdown of Jimmy's "buried" riffs.


----------



## mhammer

A Mark Farner concert from 3 weeks ago in Flint, MI. Doin' all the Grand Funk hits. I imagine he wears a shirt now, but he's still got it.


----------



## zontar

SWLABR said:


> Got down the rabbit hole today on lunch... never seen him before. I watched a few of his, and liked this one the best. Cool breakdown of Jimmy's "buried" riffs.


However that one from What is & what Should Never Be is one I do in my head when I think of the song.
Although I'd have to learn how to play it.


----------



## zontar




----------



## ezcomes

Darkness Falls, by Mad Wet Sea


track by Mad Wet Sea




madwetsea.bandcamp.com


----------



## mhammer

A 1969 Helsinki concert from Fleetwood Mac at their blues peak, with the triple threat of Peter Green, Jeremy Spencer and Danny Kirwan. Spencer and Kirwan have their strengths, but it's clear Peter Green was a singular voice, and remains so.


----------



## Mark Brown

So, in my 37th year, I am still listening to these guys. I found them when I was 16 on mIRC back when file sharing was a thing with random strangers on the interwebs. Still my favorite cookie monster metal... I mean Viking Metal.

Just look at how much fun he is having, I think he thinks he is slaying that dragon right now!

I am not sure if it is a good thing, but I can understand what they are saying better than Ozzy any day 






For anyone that does not think there is talent in metal I ask you.... can you and your band mates synchronize your head banging... thats right I said it lol


----------



## Paul Running

Touch Me I'm Sick by Mudhoney Song Statistics | setlist.fm


View concert statistics of Touch Me I'm Sick by Mudhoney played live. Check out who covered the song and in which years it was played and how often!




www.setlist.fm


----------



## silvertonebetty

I’m listening to the one-x album by three days grace. That was back when they where actually good with Addam being in the band


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> So, in my 37th year, I am still listening to these guys. I found them when I was 16 on mIRC back when file sharing was a thing with random strangers on the interwebs. Still my favorite cookie monster metal... I mean Viking Metal.
> 
> Just look at how much fun he is having, I think he thinks he is slaying that dragon right now!
> 
> I am not sure if it is a good thing, but I can understand what they are saying better than Ozzy any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone that does not think there is talent in metal I ask you.... can you and your band mates synchronize your head banging... thats right I said it lol


I forgot about them


----------



## silvertonebetty

I love this one ! I can crank it volume full and sing along to it all day ! Rocky top by the Osborne Brothers
🎵Corn won't grow at all on Rocky Top
Dirt's too rocky by far
That's why all the folks on Rocky Top
Get their corn from a jar🎵


----------



## Scottone

I find myself listening to this one a lot. RIP Dallas


----------



## laristotle

silvertonebetty said:


> 🎵Corn won't grow at all on Rocky Top


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## silvertonebetty

Years ago when I started watch smg studio glen flicker would hate on bass players. And Today I saw a short video asking “ why do videos you put no effort in go vial but ones you spend time on don’t”

well I had to respond with “ because bass players are stupid! CHANGE YOUR STRINGS ALL READY “

now before you beat me over the head I know many stupid guitar player like myself and yes I need new strings 😂. It must be three or four years since I changed the strings on my thinline telecaster “ sounds great” 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown

silvertonebetty said:


> It must be three or four years since I changed the strings on my thinline telecaster “ sounds great” 🤣


Really?? That be crazy. I change my strings at the least once ever 2 weeks. I like to do it weekly, but it is dependent on how much playing I am doing. There is nothing sexier than a new set of strings.
I am a lonely man.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Brunz said:


> Really?? That be crazy. I change my strings at the least once ever 2 weeks. I like to do it weekly, but it is dependent on how much playing I am doing. There is nothing sexier than a new set of strings.
> I am a lonely man.


It be easier if there was a music store closer to me 😂


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

its cool seeing Josh Smith in there


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

A bit of nice modern fusion.


----------



## Mooh

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/checkup/what-s-your-reaction-to-the-police-crackdown-in-ottawa-1.6358248/carol-off-on-her-career-the-future-of-journalism-and-her-worst-interview-ever-1.6360380?fbclid=IwAR1PQQNyaT7ab2pLMP4WOb9RnPHwxf30R0uYSJTO0ITMZklX4zSCRL24Jmw


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## mhammer

A 2014 set from Ringers. You wanna talk supergroup, this is a strewn together quintet of guitarists Jimmy Herring, Wayne Krantz, and Michael Landau, along with bassist Etienne Mbappe and drummer Gary Novak, who normally play with John McLaughlin. Holy frijoles, Batman, that is some *serious* fretwork.



http://www.archive.org/serve/Ringers2014-02-06BBKingsNYC/Ringers2014-02-06BBKingsNYC.wma




http://www.archive.org/serve/Ringers2014-02-06BBKingsNYC/Ringers2014-02-06BBKingsNYC.mp3


----------



## StratCat

And I thought Christopher Cross was just a pop singer. Nice guitar, nice amp, and wait what, oh man what a solo @4:43. I was so wrong.






Followed by Rick Beato’s analysis.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

StratCat said:


> And I thought Christopher Cross was just a pop singer. Nice guitar, nice amp, and wait what, oh man what a solo @4:43. I was so wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by Rick Beato’s analysis.


Gonna be checking out his debut. You got Larry Carlton, Jay Graydon, and circa '79 Eric Johnson in there...enough said.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Jay Graydon written, and powerfully sung. Timeless

the chorus features the skankiest guitar I've ever heard.


----------



## mhammer

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Jay Graydon written, and powerfully sung. Timeless
> 
> the chorus features the skankiest guitar I've ever heard.


Worthy of a Steely Dan track....of which Jay did many.


----------



## Doug Gifford

More than You Know -- a bunch of versions as I learn the song. Here's a nice one:
Listening to a bunch


----------



## Doug Gifford

Listening to multiple versions while I try to nail the vocal. Mildred's version is nice.





Billie's version is fabulous, of course, but doesn't include the verse.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Wild horses the Rolling Stones


----------



## Mooh

silvertonebetty said:


> Wild horses the Rolling Stones


Was listening to this earlier today. The World's Greatest Rock'n'Roll Band was the greatest country band too.


----------



## Milkman

I've been listening to Led Zep a fair bit lately. ZOSO and Physical Graffiti are amazing. The bass work is brilliant.

Not a bad drummer either.


----------



## Mooh

I remember when John Bonham died and thinking that LZ couldn't carry on as he was such a huge part of their thing. Jones and Bonham were about the classiest rhythm section in rock'n'roll.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this one is a gem


----------



## WCGill

At a used vinyl place in Kelowna I found this and went "WTH, I used to have this". Indeed I did but it walked at some point. I'm glad to have it back, great tunes from the infamous Mendelsohn Joe who legally changed his name so his tax return would come "Joe Mendelsohn".


----------



## SWLABR

Haven’t listened to this in… bloody ages! Overdue.


----------



## Mark Brown

I went down a dark road today of old favorites.... oh Propagandhi how i love thee


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I got a buddy who loves the properghandi


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I got a buddy who loves the properghandi


Then you have at least one friend worth having


----------



## Paul M

Barney Kessel, Charlie Byrd, Herb Ellis. I remember seeing them on Johnny Carson when I was in high school 40 years ago. That's good guitaring, I don't care who you are.


----------



## SWLABR

Who knew this existed??


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> Who knew this existed??


Man, no wonder a whole generation learned smoke on the water as their first riff!!!
If it was good enough for those guys...


----------



## Paul M

I always wanted to play in a band like Shox Johnson and his Jivebombers. I saw them once with Shox still alive, and a couple of times since. They play at The Rex, at least they did before C-19.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

"I'll take you down, I know I can, but I'd rather wait till I understand".


----------



## Doug Gifford

The delightful Bahamian guitarist and singer André Toussaint.


----------



## Mark Brown

Right this minute it is this.
Every few years I remember I forgot about this song, then I remember how much I love it


----------



## Mooh

You got to be really good to sound this bad.


----------



## greco




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

one of the unsung heroes of jazz guitar, and a diehard session man.


----------



## Paul M

Jim Hall, on a Verve compilation CD:


----------



## greco

Paul M said:


> Jim Hall, on a Verve compilation CD:


Wonderful...Thanks!
I can't imagine that it is possible to get "fatter"/fuller guitar tone than we hear in this recording.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

The holy matrimony of sampling and heavy alternative rock spiraling out into blissful eternity


----------



## silvertonebetty

Da, da, da, da, da 
It's the m**f*** D-O-double-G (Snoop Dogg!)


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

shoegaze band turned completely to pop


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

there was a time when Slipknot had gone "Spinal Tap Mach2", who wouldve thought? you tell me.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mark Brown

Might not be everyone's cup of tea, but give it a listen. She opens at the end and I would be a liar if that raw emotion didn't bring me to tears every single time I listen to it.


----------



## Mark Brown

And since we are already way out in left field, lets go for a hot dog around the corner somewhere.

I was introduced to Krishna Das's music some 20 something years ago, by a very odd friend of mine. I think he said it was his mothers cd? Either way, it was something that stuck with me. I had no idea wtf the music was all about, or what kirtan chanting was, technically I still don't.... but I know what it is called now at lease.

Anyhow, I know it isn't something most folks would seek out, but sink into it and try to enjoy the rhythm if you make all 15 min you might be surprised.

Oh, and for reasons I will never understand and you are free to judge me for, I sing this at the top of my lungs driving down the highway in my '92 civic with my 1400 W stereo (true RMS  ) and weep, like a little girl... but with joy. I cannot explain it, I don't even want to.... just let it be 






Imma go ahead and sneak this in here too. It is a live performance of a different song, one of my favorites, but that would have been cheating, I wasn't listening to it when I posted, now I am though. Even if it isn't your thing, the man puts his all in and makes some beautiful music.






Having now listened to that, I would suggest the album version, it is much better. He lost a lot of his high register in the 20 or so years since it was first recorded. Still, there is something to a live recording.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## LanceT

Welcome to the eighties, all over again.


----------



## SWLABR

Hell ya!


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

Bullet for my valentine-letting you go


----------



## Mark Brown

Every St. Paddies Day this is what goes on first.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## SWLABR

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 408315


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## silvertonebetty

Dang this is catchy 

D-loc”fresh vans”

“Vans, I'm always counting bands
Stomping on stages all across the land
Kottonmouth Kings, yeah I'm the man
In my fresh ass Vans, I'm always counting bands
Stomping on stages all across the land
D-double dash yeah, I'm the man”


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

more of that overstuffed powerpop I love so much.


----------



## King Loudness

Gold Medal -- The Donnas

W.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## zontar

with the gospel/leon russell style back up vocals...


----------



## Paul M

Wicked groove, no click track, all live......


----------



## greco

@Paul M Check out the huge drum kit!


----------



## leftysg

Final jeopardy category is 20th century music... and here's your clue.

Ritchie Blackmore was apparently inspired by this Gershwin tune for the opening riff of a Deep Purple classic. Can you identify it? 

[h://video]


----------



## WCGill

James' brother, a passable singer, and recorded at Muscle Shoals, yes indeedy!


----------



## Paul M

This is from a re-broadcast years later, but I was at one of the shows on that One Fine Weekend. I can't recall a bad show at the old Ontario Place Forum.


----------



## BGood

As of right now randomly on my iTunes


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

prog circa 1977. Check it out if you don't know about this one.


----------



## Doug Gifford

A few years ago the BBC or Guardian site ran an article of the "best" 40 Academy Awards best songs. I'm always interested in listening outside my box and these songs have been picked to be in a movie/get nominated/win the award and finally get chosen by the author. So I copied the article for future reference. It's the future now and I'm on number 23.

*23. Barbra Streisand and Paul Williams – Evergreen (A Star Is Born, 1976)*
Barbra Streisand’s second Oscar triumph of the decade: another show-stopping ballad that quickly became an MOR standard, this time from the third remake of A Star Is Born, Evergreen boasted a melody written by Streisand that pulled off the trick of sounding instantly familiar, as if it had always existed.


----------



## vokey design




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> Wicked groove, no click track, all live......


Dusty would love that.


----------



## Mooh

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC2kF6qdHRTM_hDYfEmzkS9w



I wake early, listen to some classical as often as not. This is one of my favourite channels.

But I was also given over unto jazz this morning. Also a favourite artist.


----------



## Mark Brown

Revisiting an old favorite today. This album is bliss


----------



## Milkman




----------



## mrmatt1972

The Band of Heathens is so much fun. This is an album of covers.


----------



## Mark Brown

I posted it before.... but I'm listening to it again, eventually I will convert someone


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mark Brown

Feel-good Friday is here and this morning I started with an old sound I had quite forgotten. Saw these folks live back in 2001? or something and they put on one hell of a live show. 






Enjoy!


----------



## WCGill

Jimmy Vaughn on fire! A really good sounding record, a watershed album.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul M

Been listening to a lot of Emily Remler lately.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Paul M said:


> Been listening to a lot of Emily Remler lately.


another smacked out casualty. To be perfectly honest, and cruelty aside, her death brought her more fame than her talent.


----------



## mhammer

A 1997 NYC concert from Guided By Voices. Great band. Short anthemic songs with strident guitars. If The Replacements played tunes as short as the Ramones it would song like GBV.


----------



## zontar

New Joe Satriani


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

25 years later, this classis still holds strong.


----------



## Wardo




----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


>


What is going on with his first fret??


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I often like to set a mood when I read novels. Nothing aids in visualization and cavernous thought like a fine ambient or new age album. This one here is an album I always revisit and I think it stands above most for its simplicity and beautiful authenticity.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Wardo said:


>


Nice timefeel and his wail reminds me of Skip Spence, though a bit more baritone. I also love the baby crying in the back, wailing along to the pulse of his thumb.


----------



## Mark Brown

Dare you to be in a bad mood


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford

The Everly Brothers sing Paul McCartney:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Perfect small-town song, with a little Steely Dan in the chorus


----------



## Mark Brown

Brings tears to my eyes every, single, time. 






Live it is very solid too. The cinematic from the official video gives a little different feeling, but its a good 7 min of your life you might never get back, but you wont regret using.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

This is a great LP, and runs the gamut with its production.


----------



## silvertonebetty

I hope you’re happy by blue October 






The lyrics are 

“
There will be days when you're falling down
There will be days when you're inside out
There will be days when you fall apart
Someone else will break you heart
They're never gonna hold you back
I'm always gonna have your back
So try to remember that
I hope you're happy
I hope you're good
I hope you get what you wish for
And you're well understood”

it shows the radical grown man n their lead singer
Justin Furstenfeld’s battle with depression and hoe much he dealt with the separation of him and his wife


----------



## Mark Brown

Love this song.


----------



## WCGill

Primal, pioneering punk. Check out the drummer's fill at :50, so fast you can't even see his hands move.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

WCGill said:


> Primal, pioneering punk. Check out the drummer's fill at :50, so fast you can't even see his hands move.
> 
> View attachment 410822


I think that TOTPs was always a pre-recorded track with the musicians syncing and miming their songs. Pretty sure.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Luciano provotti - Torna a Surriento They must think I’m crazy


----------



## Dorian2

Looks like Steve raised the bar again.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Dorian2 said:


> Looks like Steve raised the bar again.


One of the horrific visions from "In The Mouth of Madness".


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Got a NuMetal itch this morning


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

...oh my word...


----------



## Wardo

… lmao


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

never let the Scottish play country music ever again...or do...I really don't know if this is what we need.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Paul M




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

shoegazing britpop


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mark Brown

Spotify introduced me to this sound the other day. I like it a lot


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> Spotify introduced me to this sound the other day. I like it a lot


Russian Circles has some great albums. Have you ever checked out Isis? might hit the spot too.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Russian Circles has some great albums. Have you ever checked out Isis? might hit the spot too.


Immediately after I was introduced i ran through their whole discography. They are stellar for certain.

This is my genre of choice if I had to make a choice so I am always looking for something new in what can be murky waters.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> Immediately after I was introduced i ran through their whole discography. They are stellar for certain.
> 
> This is my genre of choice if I had to make a choice so I am always looking for something new in what can be murky waters.


well it would seem like the "post-metal" subgenre had its day in the late 90's and fizzled out somewhere just before the 2010's. So depending on how you look at it, it's fortunate that there is a swath of great material to check out, but it isn't bottomless. Russian Circles is definitely on that list along with Isis. I would recommend a listen to their albums: Oceanic (2002), Panopticon (2003), In the Absence of Truth (2006).


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> well it would seem like the "post-metal" subgenre had its day in the late 90's and fizzled out somewhere just before the 2010's. So depending on how you look at it, it's fortunate that there is a swath of great material to check out, but it isn't bottomless. Russian Circles is definitely on that list along with Isis. I would recommend a listen to their albums: Oceanic (2002), Panopticon (2003), In the Absence of Truth (2006).


I misread your post.... no I have not checked out Isis and am on my way now 
I'll report back.


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> well it would seem like the "post-metal" subgenre had its day in the late 90's and fizzled out somewhere just before the 2010's. So depending on how you look at it, it's fortunate that there is a swath of great material to check out, but it isn't bottomless. Russian Circles is definitely on that list along with Isis. I would recommend a listen to their albums: Oceanic (2002), Panopticon (2003), In the Absence of Truth (2006).


Well I'm 3/4 of the way through panopticon and I will definitely say I am enjoying it. I will also say it moves a little further away from the post-rock avant-garde crescendo rock (I might have made that up) than Russian Circles does. However I am looking forward to exploring a darker side to this sound. Thanks!

p.s. Syndic Calls is rather epic.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> Well I'm 3/4 of the way through panopticon and I will definitely say I am enjoying it. I will also say it moves a little further away from the post-rock avant-garde crescendo rock (I might have made that up) than Russian Circles does. However I am looking forward to exploring a darker side to this sound. Thanks!


Yeah, I would say Russian Circles is more ruminative and experimental in their approach. Isis is more broad, and Tool-like, playing mostly above board and not adventuring out too far.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

the powerest of power-pop


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Milkman said:


>


He a good fusion guy. One thing that I find is an odd sticking point is that the guy has that wide radius fretboard and he fingerpicks, his technique is great, but why does he put the neckwrap on?


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Mark Brown

Doug Gifford said:


>


I hate that man, so very much. 100% attributed to the amount of funk he has vs my white ass.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

It's like a gap commercial filmed inside of walgreens


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I had to wash my palette with this hehe


----------



## Ti-Ron

A canadian classic!


----------



## Doug Gifford

Mutant_Guitar said:


> It's like a gap commercial filmed inside of walgreens


Never been to Gap or Walgreens and don't watch TV so that possible similarity is irrelevant to me. I take the song and video on its own merits, which are many.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Doug Gifford said:


> Never been to Gap or Walgreens and don't watch TV so that possible similarity is irrelevant to me. I take the song and video on its own merits, which are many.


That's good. Some of the music I listen to is of questionable merit too. I think that video/song is a cloying bit of claptrap, and a lukewarm cup of treacle.


----------



## Mooh

Hanneke Cassel.


----------



## WCGill

We saw Steve Dawson at the Dream Cafe here Wed, Ry's boy Joachim on the drums, got me nostalgic for this album, on it went. Steve's incredible talent below.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mark Brown

Love this man.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Nylon is meant to be fingerpicked. This man is a fraud.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Nylon is meant to be fingerpicked. This man is a fraud.


I think perhaps you may wish to reconsider this argument and dig deeper


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> I think perhaps you may wish to reconsider this argument and dig deeper


facetiousness falls from my mouth freely these days. The man has a talent. To be closer to my point, I prefer the timbre of the classical/spanish guitar when finger picked. There are many dynamic techniques to use and master; a dynamic rasgueado or tremolo picking is only possible with the fingers.




 here's a duet for your listening pleasure


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> facetiousness falls from my mouth freely these days. The man has a talent. To be closer to my point, I prefer the timbre of the classical/spanish guitar when finger picked. There are many dynamic techniques to use and master; a dynamic rasgueado or tremolo picking is only possible with the fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a duet for your listening pleasure


You can't shake your ass to technical brilliance though...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> You can't shake your ass to technical brilliance though...


two 'T' words take the cake: technique and taste. If they are well met, my ears are pleased.

what's to follow: "free your mind and your ass will follow".


----------



## Mark Brown

Mutant_Guitar said:


> what's to follow: "free your mind and your ass will follow".


I'm 99% that is my motto...


----------



## Wardo

Humidifier Hum by Ontario Hydro.


----------



## Mark Brown

Today I went back and listened to the two songs my daughters were named after, one for a genre and one for an artist. I mean, I couldn't really call my kid "lord of trance" could I??

It is the extended mix, but it is a wonderful track going back 22 years or so at the apex of what was once an amazing genre of music






Then there is Eliot Smith who I will take to my grave as one of my favorites, I shared many a bottle and more tears with this man then he will ever know.






...or if like me, you prefer the original
*




*


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Well, sometimes I have nothing to watch, no idea what to do with myself, and the night is young.....

So I play some online poker and play music. And a lot of times I will just pull up my music app and "shuffle" an entire genre so that's what I did. 

"Is this Link Wray? Wait, no way Link Wray used this much fuzz"

I take a look and it's The Cramps. Everytime I've heard the Cramps I'm thinking "this is right up my alley" and yet 3+ decades I've never checked them out, other than enjoying a song here and there.

Logic says get their "Best Of" or something. 

Any fans want to suggest a starting point?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

a friend of mine calls this a "titty-jam", I dig that video though.
It's like fratboy weezer.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

This is what I'm talking about. 

What do the Cramps have to offer other than being the Gwar of Rockabilly? 

And if I like it, what's stopping me?


----------



## Milkman




----------



## LanceT

If you can't dig me you can't dig nothin'


----------



## Milkman

If I had to pick one female singer as my favourite, I would be Linda Ronstadt most days.

What power....dynamic range? Wow.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## laristotle




----------



## WCGill

Absolutely my most treasured LP, featuring performances from the '60's by many UK blues musicians playing with each other, ie the Aynsley Dunbar Group, featuring Rod Stewart, Peter Green and Jack Bruce. Extensive liner notes on each track and performer. History, knowledge and great music!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

LanceT said:


> If you can't dig me you can't dig nothin'


Ok, now I know where to start, THAT album. 

Turns out the song I heard while listening to stuff on random while playing poker, that I at first thought was Link Wray (breifly haha, then yeah no way Link Wray got this fuzz sound back then) is also on that album. I have it on my No Thanks! The '70's Punk Rebellion Box Set from Rhino (awesome box set! Just like the Nuggets stuff)


----------



## FatStrat2

I'm listening to Nazareth's new LP "Surviving The Law". Good background music while I attend to my guitar landscape.


----------



## zontar

laristotle said:


>


Saw this some time ago--and it's hilarious.
George had a good sense of humour at times.


----------



## zontar

Right now I am listening to some bluesy/funky/gosepl type song--with some cool guitar playing.


----------



## silvertonebetty

Dub stack by blaze ya dead hommie


----------



## Mark Brown

Still so good.


----------



## Mark Brown

Holy Shit





It should read "amazing guitar playing from Warren Haynes and Tim Reynolds"


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

liquored up and countrified power-pop


----------



## 2N1305

Wheatfield Soul by the Guess Who.

Wow. sye-KE-de-lick.

Lots of words - not much sense (that I get)

But interesting nonetheless. Great screaming from Burton in "Friends of mine".


----------



## Milkman




----------



## mhammer

Adrian's still got it. From last week.


----------



## mhammer

Milkman said:


>


I finally whipped up a wall rack to hold all my 8-tracks. Pulling them out of their boxes, I hadn't seen many of them in a long time, and had quite forgotten what I had. And wouldn't you know it, there was a Bad Company album (maybe even two), and a Paul Kossoff Backstreet Crawler album.


----------



## zontar




----------



## WCGill

Recorded by Vanguard at Vanguard in NYC, mid-60's on funky tube gear, "all awareness vanishes of any intermediary between the listener and the live performance", so sayeth the liner notes, and agree-eth I. Four white kids with black and blue souls, doing it right.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


>


I am not sure if I like you more... or less right now, but that was interesting.


----------



## greco

...


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I am not sure if I like you more... or less right now, but that was interesting.


Pretty sure we hid that record from our parents. My older brother doubtless still has it. I still find it amusing.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Dorian2

Going to be checking these guys out with Opeth next week!


----------



## miloski99

Straight outta BURLINGTON!!!!


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Dru Edwards

Cool! I'm listening to Amon Amarth now. Enjoy the show.


Dorian2 said:


> Going to be checking these guys out with Opeth next week!


----------



## Doug Gifford

learning this on piano for Sunday in a duet with guitar -- trying to sort out the (implied) harmonies so we agree with each other


----------



## basscarter

Oldie but goodie
The Poll Winners (Barney Kessel/Ray Brown/Shelly Manne)


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## SWLABR

This! And not a rerelease thanks to @laristotle


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> This! And not a rerelease thanks to @laristotle
> 
> View attachment 415652


Such an under appreciated album.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> Such an under appreciated album.


Everyone seems to dismiss it because of the whole “absent bass in the final mix” thing, but it is still a solid LP cover to cover. 
It’s actually pretty easy to get past!


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Mark Brown

spacebard said:


>


Thank you! That just made a smile on my face that I think will last for days.


----------



## Mooh

Doug Gifford said:


> learning this on piano for Sunday in a duet with guitar -- trying to sort out the (implied) harmonies so we agree with each other


Interesting. I have a piper friend/student who comes in periodically for timing issues. He's a very good piper with a fairly good sense of rhythm but can be a little glitchy at times. Guitar and pipes are a cool combination. If you're on piano, I bet those grace notes will be murder!


----------



## Dru Edwards

What a fantastic album! I the bought Justice for All cassette when it came out, then I got the record a year or two later, and then the CD in the early 90s. I have that album cover hanging in my guitar room. It's a toss up for me as my favorite Metallica album, along with Puppets. 



SWLABR said:


> This! And not a rerelease thanks to @laristotle
> 
> View attachment 415652


----------



## Mark Brown

In order, my Metallica albums are as follows

Load
Justice
Puppets
Ride The Lightning 
Reload
Death Magnetic
Kill 'em All
St. Anger
Hardwired to Self Destruct
Black Album

Most of the known world would disagree with me, but thats my list. There are probably albums I forgot as I have fallen out of the Metallica day to day. What I do know is that Load and Reload have some of their best songs, hands down. Just a different sound from the early years. 

If "Bleeding Me" isn't the best Metallica song ever written, then it is definitely "Outlaw Torn"


----------



## Wardo




----------



## zontar




----------



## Verne

Used to play in our high school's Stage band (aka Swing band) so this music is deeply imbedded into me. Bass trombone player and loved every minute.


----------



## Mark Brown

Awwwww Yeah


----------



## mhammer

Steve Hillage. Glorious post-Floyd British guitar psychedelia.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Luxuriously groovy


----------



## Accept2

Always sumptin heavy.....


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## mhammer

I still can't get over just how well Rachel Flowers absolutely NAILS Frank Zappa's tone and phrasing despite the fact her playing technique is so entirely different than his.


----------



## bentwire17

Beck in Depp….


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

a strange and beautiful album


----------



## spacebard




----------



## Mark Brown




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mark Brown

They got fat, they got old (just like me) and I will always love them!!


----------



## BGood

Couldn't find the isolated guitar by Van Halen. but basically this.


----------



## zontar




----------



## mhammer

Bhangra funk. Search for bfunk on Youtube. The music's good, but the dancing is amazing. No sequins. No spandex or makeup. Just great moves.


----------



## Blamecanada312

Black Rainbows. Hippie Death Cult and Orange Goblin. Yessshhhh.


----------



## Mark Brown




----------



## Mark Brown

But that organ..... mmmmmmm


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mark Brown

First heard this on NXNW on CBC one morning, just about died. Fabulous! Now that I remembered what it was called, I listen to it again.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Dru Edwards

Amon Amarth "Twilight of the thunder God" from their 2019 tour (have that concert playing on YouTube now while I'm reading threads).


----------



## spacebard




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

Mooh said:


>


Thanks for this @Mooh. I had not heard of Dorothy Donegan. Amazing talent!


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Milkman

Such a classic melody.


----------



## Milkman

Ridiculous.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


>


That was way better than I expected. Thanks.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Mooh

In the morning don't say you love me...


----------



## Mooh

I left you on the debris...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Dru Edwards

Dio - Don't Take to Strangers live in Tokyo 1985 (listening to YouTube concert while I peruse the forum). Amazing vocalist. 

RIP Ronnie.


----------



## 2N1305

Lightning to the Nations - Diamond Head


----------



## mhammer

zontar said:


>


When he was 10 and 11, our older son's favourite music was a cassette of _Project Driver_ I had, featuring Tony McAlpine. That's not a critique of any sort. Rather, it's remarkable what sorts of music can appeal to younger people. It doesn't HAVE to be Raffi or Sharon & Bram.


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Milkman




----------



## mhammer

Rediscovering an older Paul Westerberg album that contains what has to be one of the best Beatles songs and best Stones songs in years. You decide. Whatever the case, Westerberg makes a strong case for the P90 as THE rock rhythm guitar pickup.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh

Any mandolin players among us?


----------



## ezcomes

Been enjoying this









The Noise of Thunder by Mad Wet Sea


Listen to "The Noise of Thunder" by Mad Wet Sea on any music platform - Free smart music links by Songwhip




songwhip.com


----------



## Derek_T

On a loop for the past 30'


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7T7Jvc6JK5gY8-U-pBpQ3Q



On the anniversary of his death in 1995. RIP


----------



## Derek_T

This guy never cease to amaze me...


----------



## Mooh

Derek_T said:


> This guy never cease to amaze me...


I believe the second guitarist is Joscho's father, but I haven't been able to find out much about him. They appear to not be playing together now, but he really was the driving rhythm in the band for years.


----------



## Derek_T

Mooh said:


> I believe the second guitarist is Joscho's father, but I haven't been able to find out much about him. They appear to not be playing together now, but he really was the driving rhythm in the band for years.


I don't know much about him, I just discovered him recently on YT and was immediately impressed by his sense of melody and technique (rhythm and lead). Almost makes me want to sign in his online courses.


----------



## Mooh

Derek_T said:


> I don't know much about him, I just discovered him recently on YT and was immediately impressed by his sense of melody and technique (rhythm and lead). Almost makes me want to sign in his online courses.


I think I'm responsible for half his YouTube views. LOL.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## greco

Just ordered this CD. Remastered and re-released very recently.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## butterknucket

I just stumbled on this on youtube. 

I was at this show, even though it was in Barrie.


----------



## Mark Brown

This is fantastic. There are all of 150 people hanging out in a field in Maui and Jimi is just lit!

That guy was something else. Not my favorite studio artist for certain, I don't listen to a lot of it, but live he was something to witness. Alas, youtube is as a"live" as I will ever see but that is ok.


----------



## Mark Brown

Then there is this, which I am almost positive everyone here will have heard at least once, but seeing as YouTube was kind enough to pop it for me, I will in turn do the same for you.

If I could listen to one song only for the entire rest of my life, this performance of Saucer might just be it. In fact, it definitely would.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

freaked-out fusion


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

a great mood


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Elizabeth Fraser's voice is so strong and flexible it's incredible


----------



## Kenmac

Earlier today, from the Late Show, Roger Waters and his band:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

the high-frequency sizzle of this video has permeated my being


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

dig this album. A complete classic from '68


----------



## Dru Edwards

"AC/DC live Hammersmith London 1979" on YouTube. Great guitar tone and it's nice to hear Bon Scott again. Current song is "High Voltage" and Angus is ripping it.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

Ozzie featuring Jeff Beck


----------



## Mooh

This guy is brilliant.


----------



## Mooh

@greco Thought you'd like that.


----------



## greco

Mooh said:


> @greco Thought you'd like that.


Thanks! 
It is my birthday today and this is a wonderful gift!


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> Thanks!
> It is my birthday today and this is a wonderful gift!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## greco

Mark Brown said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thanks very much. 
Do you need my mailing address for the cheque or will you be using EMT?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Happy birthday G


----------



## Mark Brown

greco said:


> Thanks very much.
> Do you need my mailing address for the cheque or will you be using EMT?


..... pm me your email. I would hate to think it got lost


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> Thanks!
> It is my birthday today and this is a wonderful gift!


Happy birthday! Never mind the candles, it's about the cake!


----------



## Dru Edwards

I listened to Ozzy's new song yesterday for the first time. Good song but I wasn't impressed with Jeff Beck's solo. Part of it might be the background rhythm - it's rather chaotic. 



Robert1950 said:


> Ozzie featuring Jeff Beck


----------



## Verne

A blast from my 80s library from a couple of very little known bands in NA.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Some "Withnail & I" vibes coming off that last one. 
It's weird that Britain has their equivalent of 50's retro greaser bands.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

This band has some awesome 80's vibes


----------



## Mark Brown

And I wonder why my brain does not work right anymore.


----------



## bentwire17

Philip Sayce , 63 Strat . 6100 SS . Energy:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> And I wonder why my brain does not work right anymore.


very surreal stuff. I like electronic music too, but recently I've been listening to new-age/ambient subgenres (Steve Roach, Harold Budd, Brian Eno off-shoots etc)
You ever listen to this kind of stuff, I was dug into this kind of stuff through the early/mid 2000's


----------



## Mark Brown

Lots of "Boards of Canada" and "Aphex Twin" stole my 2000's 

Steve Roach wrote some brilliant soundscapes that is for sure.

There is too much bloody good music out there, I feel like I will never know enough.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mark Brown said:


> Lots of "Boards of Canada" and "Aphex Twin" stole my 2000's
> 
> Steve Roach wrote some brilliant soundscapes that is for sure.
> 
> There is too much bloody good music out there, I feel like I will never know enough.


indeed. Music lives in many spaces and permutations


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Kerry Brown

Written by Mike Nesmith. First recorded by the Paul Butterfield Blues Band, then the Monkees, and later Run DMC. Lately one of our band's guitarists has been into 60's songs and convinced us to play a few. They go over well.


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Milkman




----------



## leftysg

On Spotify, by the Prog Collective. This is a series called Songs We Were Taught and puts a prog spin on them . I loved the original by Al Stewart. Given my love of Prog, I liked this version as well.

[h://video]


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

leftysg said:


> On Spotify, by the Prog Collective. This is a series called Songs We Were Taught and puts a prog spin on them . I loved the original by Al Stewart. Given my love of Prog, I liked this version as well.
> 
> [h://video]


Al Stewart is awesome. Interesting cover, a clutter of prog influences.


----------



## Derek_T

I love Robben's work, and this particular live had always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## sus2

Running Mates: Linger (Cranberries cover).


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Doug Gifford

A strange Calypso/Soca song that I remember from a visit to my in-laws in St. Kitts. Advice to not attend a party because there will be men with needles who will stab you and infect you with HIV.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Power metal done right.


----------



## spacebard




----------



## bentwire17

Fresh Robin Trower , 77 yrs young and still making music.
This song came from watching a documentary on Gary Cooper and a movie called Ball of Fire.


----------



## Derek_T

bentwire17 said:


> Fresh Robin Trower , 77 yrs young and still making music.
> This song came from watching a documentary on Gary Cooper and a movie called Ball of Fire.


I wish I can still play like that when I'd be 77


----------



## Mark Brown

Derek_T said:


> I wish I can still play like that when I'd be 77


I would settle to play like that by the time in 77


----------



## Mooh

Milkman said:


>


Thanks for that. It's gonna lead me to other stuff I'm sure.
Freaking dream gig right there. Too bad it's not in rural Ontario.


----------



## mhammer

A recent show from Swedish group The Hives, who come across as a more refined, and stylish, version of The Stooges...or Teenage Head.


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Dru Edwards

Iced Earth "Alive in Athens". It's a live album from 1999. I can't believe it's that old.


----------



## Mark Brown

Dru Edwards said:


> Iced Earth "Alive in Athens". It's a live album from 1999. I can't believe it's that old.


I listen to a lot of the stuff I cut my teeth on and say the same thing. Makes me cry a little.
I'm getting old(er)


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mark Brown said:


> I listen to a lot of the stuff I cut my teeth on and say the same thing. Makes me cry a little.
> I'm getting old(er)


I only discovered Iced Earth about 5 years ago. Great that this stuff is all on YouTube. I remember walking into the record store back in 2004-2005 and I bought a HammerFall CD over Iced Earth only because I had heard a couple of HammerFall's songs before. That's another great band.


----------



## Mark Brown

Dru Edwards said:


> I only discovered Iced Earth about 5 years ago. Great that this stuff is all on YouTube. I remember walking into the record store back in 2004-2005 and I bought a HammerFall CD over Iced Earth only because I had heard a couple of HammerFall's songs before. That's another great band.


Ha!

I knew I liked you.

I have been following iced earth for ages and hammerfall too. Love Hammerfall.
Sure it is as trope as you can get for metal but what do I care they are fun as hell.

I'll never forget walking into HMV in the Halifax Shopping Centre (I think) and Renegade being on one of the listening stations. Needless to say I left with that CD and a life long love was born.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## laristotle

Derek_T said:


>


Wonder if the capo table at 5:50 mark was in tribute to Tap's 18" stonehenge scene. lol


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Dru Edwards

Mark Brown said:


> Ha!
> 
> I knew I liked you.
> 
> I have been following iced earth for ages and hammerfall too. Love Hammerfall.
> Sure it is as trope as you can get for metal but what do I care they are fun as hell.
> 
> I'll never forget walking into HMV in the Halifax Shopping Centre (I think) and Renegade being on one of the listening stations. Needless to say I left with that CD and a life long love was born.


How cool is that Mark. I was playing in a metal band for a few years when I bought One Crimson Night (Live HammerFall). I also listened to a lot of Stratovarious back then. And of course Iron Maiden and Metallica were always on.

Did you used to live in Halifax?


----------



## Robert1950

A collection of 'relaxing psychedelic space rock' that some guy put together on YouTube. 🥴 (Yorkville YSM5-2 monitors)


----------



## 2N1305

Rockin' the Fillmore by Humble Pie. This is some seriously good-sounding bare-bones rock music with tone to die for. I don't know what kind of amplifiers they were using and what settings but man it sure sounds freaking good...


----------



## Grab n Go

Bootsy, baby!
Check out Taz's melodic guitar lines. Killer.


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Dru Edwards

Blaze Bailey Live in Czech (2019). Ex-Iron Maiden singer from the mid '90s (I actually like the Blaze Bailey Iron Maiden era... but then again I like all their eras).


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

powerful pop


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Richard Davies songs are like little pears falling onto your head. Sweet, small, and weighty.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T

Great live recording


----------



## Dru Edwards

Iced Earth 'the coming curse' (live).


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Dru Edwards

The Glorious March by Amon Armarth, live at Wacken 2014. Love that guitar riff.


----------



## Mark Brown

Hands down "Once Sent From the Golden Hall" is my favorite Amon Amarth album.

I might be a little biased because Dragons Flight Across the Waves was the first tune of theirs I ever heard, there is a whole story there...

Just so others will know if their interest is in it, the song is actually titled "Victorious March"


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Dru Edwards said:


> The Glorious March by Amon Armarth, live at Wacken 2014. Love that guitar riff.


I appreciate being able to hear the bass in the mix.


----------



## Mark Brown

Alright, since we are into it.....

I discovered Amon Amarth back in '99 when I was in high school and would spend insomnia fueled evenings getting high as a kite and downloading MP3s off of mIRC from music sharing rooms. I must say, this was the greatest way to discover music that I have ever experienced to date.

Well, so the story goes, I was perusing through folks "uploads" they were sharing and saw Amon Amarth - Dragons Flight Across The Waves" and that sounded like a nifty name of a song that must be epic. So we begin on the old 56K modem. See the thing about the slowness was that as songs would take upwards of half an hour or more and me being impatient and high I would keep previewing as they would download. While this is a live recording, one can appreciate that the studio album is much the same and as every 10 seconds of that intro kept getting fed into my fat metal head brain I got more and more enthralled. It was amazing, and I still remember some 22ish years later saying to myself, if this song has a solo.... I know it has a solo..... and then there it was. A life long Amon Amarth fan. I bought a few of their albums over the years, now with spotify I have access to them all but I will never forget this song.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Mark Brown said:


> Hands down "Once Sent From the Golden Hall" is my favorite Amon Amarth album.
> 
> I might be a little biased because Dragons Flight Across the Waves was the first tune of theirs I ever heard, there is a whole story there...
> 
> Just so others will know if their interest is in it, the song is actually titled "Victorious March"


Thanks for the correction, Mark, "Victorious March", Iced Earth 'The Glorious Burden' got in my head.


----------



## Paul M

1977 was an awesome year for music. Prove me wrong:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Trey Azagthoth is Death Metal's EVH


----------



## Derek_T

That sax solo…


----------



## mhammer

A side of Guthrie Govan we don't often see...playing smooth jazz with a sax player, and a looper. Just how he gets those pedal-steel sounds, I have no idea. But he demonstrates one very important-but-oft-overlooked function of a looper: allowing you to grab a beer.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Derek_T said:


> That sax solo…


Gotta love Bossa Nova. It puts the day into a mellifluous recline. Stan Getz is a master of feel, and I will have to get into more of his work.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> A side of Guthrie Govan we don't often see...playing smooth jazz with a sax player, and a looper. Just how he gets those pedal-steel sounds, I have no idea. But he demonstrates one very important-but-oft-overlooked function of a looper: allowing you to grab a beer.


I watched this one a few hours before your post. This is nothing too unusual for him in my opinion; Guthrie's chop-secrets are rooted in the blues.


----------



## mhammer

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I watched this one a few hours before your post. This is nothing too unusual for him in my opinion; Guthrie's chop-secrets are rooted in the blues.


I went to see The Aristocrats, when they played near my home, the summer before Covid. Just a phenomenal player. So inventive, and so in command of his instrument and all associated effects.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> I went to see The Aristocrats, when they played near my home, the summer before Covid. Just a phenomenal player. So inventive, and so in command of his instrument and all associated effects.


That would be a dream. I would have loved to have seen that. Beller is no slouch either, but Minnemann is as jaw-dropping as GG


----------



## Dru Edwards

Iced Earth "Live in Ancient Kourion" with Stu Block on vocals. Great album but Matt Barlow in "Alive in Athens" sets the mark, especially the 16 minute Dante's Inferno.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

@mhammer 




Before they joined GG. Keneally is a fascinating musician too, well worth checking out.


----------



## mhammer

Mutant_Guitar said:


> That would be a dream. I would have loved to have seen that. Beller is no slouch either, but Minnemann is as jaw-dropping as GG


That show almost made up for Eric Johnson appearing at the same venue when we happened to be out of town.

Beller stuck around at the merch table after the gig, but GG disappeared. I had brought a pedal to gift GG with (an improved clone of the Systech Harmonic Energizer), which Beller took on his behalf. Would it ever find its way to Guthrie? Who the hell knows.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

mhammer said:


> Beller stuck around at the merch table after the gig, but GG disappeared. I had brought a pedal to gift GG with (an improved clone of the Systech Harmonic Energizer), which Beller took on his behalf. Would it ever find its way to Guthrie? Who the hell knows.


I hope it did. That's a tremendous gesture.


----------



## Mooh

mhammer said:


> That show almost made up for Eric Johnson appearing at the same venue when we happened to be out of town.
> 
> Beller stuck around at the merch table after the gig, but GG disappeared. I had brought a pedal to gift GG with (an improved clone of the Systech Harmonic Energizer), which Beller took on his behalf. Would it ever find its way to Guthrie? Who the hell knows.


I hope so too.

Years ago I had a student who made distortion pedals by adapting other designs. He cased them in ceiling light fixtures and used scavenged switches and jacks, and lots of hot melt glue. I would take them to gigs and basically swap out whatever other distortion pedal I had on my board. I'd use it seriously if I could, and give the kid my impressions. Fun stuff.

If I was GG (and holy shit, I definately am not) maybe too many people would be giving me stuff, but what a trip it would be to test run it all. Great video potential too.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

probably my favourite Zappa solo.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Erig8

Tracy Chapman - Fast Car
DesRee - Life


----------



## Dru Edwards

Erig8 said:


> *Tracy Chapman - Fast Car*
> DesRee - Life


I remember when Tracy Chapman's Fast Car came out, great song. Same with the guitar melody.


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Erig8

Dru Edwards said:


> I remember when Tracy Chapman's Fast Car came out, great song. Same with the guitar melody.


Great song !!!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

still trying to understand him


----------



## BGood

At this right moment ... Neal and Jack and Me from King Crimson - Beat album


----------



## Verne

This is just one of those videos I can watch repeatedly. Of course, I am a big fan of the original.


----------



## smorency

This ! Such an album.. oh by the way, all three Hirsch are beautifully executed and recorded.


----------



## Mooh

https://www.cbc.ca/newsinteractives/features/loons-legacy?fbclid=IwAR0oXKhrBAyU1cgZrdT2_be5sYx8MLAHeI3I0TkibeNCgvvW60ExGbp3jm8


----------



## greco

Great groove...


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T

Smooth and tight, these guys are great


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Wardo

Air Conditioner in B flat by Hydro One.


----------



## Dru Edwards

@Mark Brown, Amon Amarth's newest album dropped yesterday, "The Great Heathen Army". I just listened to it. Nothing spectacular but not bad either. I'll need to give it a few more 'spins' on YouTube. 

When I listened to Berserker for the first time there were a few songs that I immediately thought were great but not this time.


----------



## Paul M

This playlist may take some time. Probably save most of this for bike trainer season. This is the complete playlist ftom MTV's 120 minutes:



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHg1sVThC-gOV_2LmFfK3J1isqPYs2H70


----------



## Mark Brown

Dru Edwards said:


> @Mark Brown, Amon Amarth's newest album dropped yesterday, "The Great Heathen Army". I just listened to it. Nothing spectacular but not bad either. I'll need to give it a few more 'spins' on YouTube.
> 
> When I listened to Berserker for the first time there were a few songs that I immediately thought were great but not this time.


most their albums sound largely the same and I am ok with that 

I'm out working on my van so I'll throw it on and see what its about.

Thanks.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

About to have a go at playing this, I don't think I have the ability but I'm gonna give it a shot.


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 431368


Shouldn't that concrete work be bouncing your turntable man??? 
Also, I really like seeing all the actual records. That makes a place in my heart happy.


----------



## Sunny1433

The Bros. Landreth album - Come Morning has been on heavy repeat. Also the new Ariel Posen EP - Downtown.
Such inspiring songwriting!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Derek_T

Is there something that guy can't play...brillant


----------



## Dru Edwards

Guns 'n Roses Live on the Not in This Lifetime tour. 2016 Brasilia.

Axl Rose's voice has gone down considerably since his original G'nR days. Sounds like he's singing falsetto most of the time. 

Slash is still amazing though and I've been listening to a lot of his stuff with Myles Kennedy and the Conspirators over the past couple of years - they are fantastic and a tight live band.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Alex

Just discovered this and 30 years late to the party. Love the album that Roine Stolt did with Jon Anderson. Fans of Prog rejoice.


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mark Brown

Sometimes I cannot explain what I like.....






It is a nice bouncy downtempo pop song though. I think the video helps.


----------



## StratCat

What a killer version of this song...


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Derek_T

The harmony at 2:00 is just amazing


----------



## Derek_T

Speaking of Oscar


----------



## Derek_T

Just because…


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Milkman

I'm still not tired of this one.


----------



## Dru Edwards

Guns N' Roses Civil War live in Tokyo 1992. I remember playing that song in a band when Use your Illusions came out. Great song. 

Too bad they self-destructed so early in their career.


----------



## Derek_T

Milkman said:


> I'm still not tired of this one.


Who needs 7 strings when all you need is 3


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mark Brown

Man, Spotify is throwing down the memories tonight, this one takes me all the way back to... uh, 2000??

One of the craziest nights of my whole entire life and I was only 16, maybe 17? Anyhow, this one right here changed the course of my entire life, probably for the worse.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

*The Road To Escondido (Full Album) - JJ Cale & Eric Clapton*


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## zontar




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

the fat-free composition makes me smile.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this album is some heavy. The way the bass and guitar are locked it sounds like they could cut steel.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Japan does it best. Check out this 2005 take on the sort of post-hardcore sound carved out by bands like At The Drive-In.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I love me a good downer.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Doug Gifford

Actually, I'm listening to this. I sing bass in whatever choirs are available to me -- great for ears and reading -- and "The Royal Singers" will be performing this Friday and Saturday. We will be just slightly less polished than these folks.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## mhammer

Here's an interesting one. Keyboardist Cory Henry knows funk, and has a long relationship with Snarky Puppy, apart from doing his own material. This is a surprisingly flamenco-flavoured rendition of the Gnarls Barkley tune "Crazy" from a few summers back. Even more surprising, there is a kickass hammered dulcimer solo in it. This thing takes SO many left turns from the original that I don't know where I ended up.


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## spacebard




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

tasty sampling


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

heard for the first time today. That bass is like a rich narcotic.


----------



## Milkman

There's something appealing about listening to music in a language I don't understand. Maybe it enable me to listen to the melody and harmonic structure without the distraction of lyrics.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Watch your heart
Let it bleed
Don't have faith
In anything
Corpse
Pose


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul M

All week, end to end, on repeat


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## bentwire17

Not bad for an old guy .
I think he’s trying ….


----------



## bentwire17

Not bad for an old guy .
I think he’s trying ….


----------



## Mooh




----------



## SWLABR

I’m listening to Van Halen’s “Jump” where someone removed all the synth parts except the outro.
And frankly, it’s f*cking weird.


----------



## Mooh

SWLABR said:


> I’m listening to Van Halen’s “Jump” where someone removed all the synth parts except the outro.
> And frankly, it’s f*cking weird.


Would have sounded way better with Hammond organ, in my opinion.


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## nonreverb




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman

I did something on the weekend which I haven't done for too long. I spun some vinyl.

I started with these three.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mooh

Such a great pair of songs! Part advant-garde intro, part choral, part chant, part message, part call & response, great bluesy ad lib, rockin' bass lines, cool drum backbeat, and the mix is superb. The video choreography and videography is enviable even today.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> Such a great pair of songs! Part advant-garde intro, part choral, part chant, part message, part call & response, great bluesy ad lib, rockin' bass lines, cool drum backbeat, and the mix is superb. The video choreography and videography is enviable even today.


Yes indeed.


----------



## Mooh

@Milkman That was cool. Thanks!


----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


> @Milkman That was cool. Thanks!


no, thank YOU (for the frigging ear worm ya bastage)!


----------



## Mooh

Hahahaha...I'm only a little sorry.

Here's a common earworm for me.


----------



## Doug Gifford

my roots


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Kerry Brown

Doug Gifford said:


> my roots


My father was a big Burl Ives fan. Drives my wife crazy but I often listen to him very loud in the car. This is my favourite.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

This song is brimming with excellence


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Johnny Society is a criminally unknown band. Seriously worth a dig-through for anyone with a broad musical palette filtered through some kind of alternative vision of Lennon style shouty rockers. Each song is overstuffed with style and substance.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

some brilliantly bogus guitar playing


----------



## SWLABR

Spinning some new-ish vinyl.

Solid release. Not many bad one on this LP.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

@SWALBR do you have this LP?


----------



## Wardo

This one; sorta fits how I'm seeing the world these days

Three chords and I kinda know most of the words anyway just gotta get off my ass and get them in the right order - probably play it at a jam next week. Should have it learned by then ... lol


----------



## greco

My way of thanking @Mooh ....


----------



## Mooh

greco said:


> My way of thanking @Mooh ....


Wedding story:

My violin/guitar duo was playing swing tunes waiting for an extremely late bride to appear at the back of the church. I mean, very late. St. Louis Blues, All Of Me, Crazy, Sweet Georgia Brown and the like. The congregation was digging it immensely but the minister was visibly annoyed at the wait and her glare at us was also telling. When the doors at the back of the church finally swung open and the bride appeared in all her glory, we kicked off Pachelbel's Canon as instructed. However, we swung it. Not on purpose. Violinist and I exchanged the knowing look that says wing it. The bride immediately sashayed seductively up the aisle and luckily she arrived at the front just as we hit the appropriate number of bars to revert to straight time. The rest of the wedding party were laughing out loud. 

After the ceremony the minister expressed her dislike of the spontaneously improvised arrangement, as if she should even give a shit. The families of the happy couple, however, tipped us heavily.

That same wedding had other oddities, but this is my favourite.


----------



## Mark Brown

I have posted it before and I probably will again, but this right here is God status.


----------



## Paul M




----------



## Mark Brown

Someday, I'll convince someone. Such a beautiful song.


----------



## greco

Listen to the lyrics!...LOL!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Derek_T

I might be on a Foo Fighters / QOTSA listening spree


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Derek_T

Now I know what I’m going to spend the next 3 years working on…


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mooh

The program Nightstream on CBC Music.

Edit...until they spun some rap. Back to scanning YouTube.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Doug Gifford

Be still my heart…


----------



## Doug Gifford

Good God!


----------



## zontar




----------



## Derek_T

Good ol' Jim


----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman

Most days, this is my absolute favourite song.

Makes me wish I was a bassist. It feels like the song is wired directly to my soul.


----------



## laristotle

Remember Mike?









Caution, cuss words.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Wardo




----------



## Derek_T

I could watch Pasquale plays without the sound and still enjoy it, such a beautiful technique.


----------



## Ti-Ron

The new BLACKPINK album!


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## silvertonebetty

Hopelessly devoted by Olivia newton John


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I don't see much love for Phil Keaggy round these parts..Is it cause he loves the Jesus?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Joe Diorio in the best possible context; playing with absolute legends. This album is a treat.


----------



## bentwire17

Let’s not forget Frank Marino!
Great timbre in his vocals and goes from rock to blues to jazz.
God bless.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Grab n Go

The Aristocrats featuring the Primuz Chamber Orchestra.

This one sounds even closer to a Beatles tune now:


----------



## Noodles

FTR (Future) just put out a new shoegaze/noiserock album. If that's your thing it's pretty good.









Vicky Vivid Experience LP, by FTR


10 track album




futurebandclub.bandcamp.com


----------



## danreid2727

*The Backporch Blues*


----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Wardo

An old country klanger .. lol


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

feelin a little retro?


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## MetalTele79

I've been listening to these two a whole lot as I've been trying to learn them by ear...











Also, this album came out Friday and I think it's great 👍


----------



## SWLABR

Wardo said:


> An old country klanger .. lol


Great cover. I like the Maverick’s version too.


----------



## Alex

Incubus. I missed out and 20 years late.....This tune sounds a bit like a cross between Creed and the Killers. Great rock pop.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T

Nick song writing is stellar... nothing else to add


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Alex

Incubus Redefine. Killer bass.....


----------



## Grab n Go

If you're into it, these Khruangbin Vibes mixes are just great. There are about 16 of them, about an hour each. Great for when I'm working on something repetitive.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## 2N1305

To pursue in the latest classic rock "theme", I am listening to Rod Stewart's Footloose and fancy free on vinyl (of course).

However, I have to say, I love it when girls wear their hair this way:










Thank you for this, Mooh. (and thanks to everyone who posts links to the songs, it makes it effortless. I cannot post a link to my Akai turntable playing my vinyl, sadly.)


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727

danreid2727 said:


>


Rest In Peace SweetHeart 😥


----------



## Wardo




----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Skee Mask?

Pretty much the majority of what I listen to is "driving music" so for me it's a mixture of electronic music and "shoegaze" type stuff. 

But it's also because I got a new phone and had to redo my library from scratch, and only got up to "B" or something, then went down my library and added a couple things.

LOVE guitar music mostly, but I also love electronic stuff and world stuff like peruvian pan flute stuff, or cuban music or whatever my ears like.

Yet most morning I wake up to the sounds of shit from my work, I then go take a shower and have like I don't even know what in my head. 

Then there's Shania Twain's "man, i feel like a woman"......well there it is. Can't get that shit out of my head until I hear me some Skee Mask or something....






And this is just an example of what does it for me. Peace and Love!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Noodles




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Ti-Ron

Last of the mohican's soundtrack.
For me, it's one of the best soundtrack and best photography direction in a movie!


----------



## SWLABR

“I’m Disco-Steve”.


----------



## Milkman

SWLABR said:


> “I’m Disco-Steve”.



One of my old bands used to play that one and Shake.

We did a whole thing in the middle of Disgusteen with harmonized (no original signal, 100% effect with the pitch dropped way down) vocal.

It was a ball.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## StratCat

Hendrix Live in Maui - 1970

If this has been posted previously, it deserves to be posted again. Just incredible. Listening through headphones and Billy Cox and Mitch Mitchell are perfectly set in the mix. I think this just might be the best live Hendrix I’ve ever heard. Enjoy all you “cosmic brothers and sisters!”


----------



## danreid2727

.










.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

can't go wrong with a name like 'Garlic'. Stick around for track 2, it's real groovy.


----------



## Mark Brown

StratCat said:


> Hendrix Live in Maui - 1970
> 
> If this has been posted previously, it deserves to be posted again. Just incredible. Listening through headphones and Billy Cox and Mitch Mitchell are perfectly set in the mix. I think this just might be the best live Hendrix I’ve ever heard. Enjoy all you “cosmic brothers and sisters!”


I think you are right on the money on that one man.


----------



## zontar

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I don't see much love for Phil Keaggy round these parts..Is it cause he loves the Jesus?


While reading that post I had a Phil Keaggy song playing.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

zontar said:


> While reading that post I had a Phil Keaggy song playing.


well that's a fine coincidence


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Still the best rock song ever written.


----------



## Mooh

Or maybe this is the best rock song ever written.


----------



## Mooh

But then there's this one.


----------



## Mooh

This would be in the running, too.


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

idiosyncratic like some outsider art, and hauntingly beautiful.


----------



## Mooh

I say the joint was rockin'...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

throw on your best zoot suit, stuff those shoulder pads, and swing to the reckless precision of this performance


----------



## PBGas




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

probably one of the most climactic prog-rock guitar solos I've heard


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

The above was likely influenced by this here...unless great progs think alike.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Nork

A beeping call bell.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Grab n Go

Louis Cole's new album _Quality Over Opinion._





This one features Kurt Rosenwinkel:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

I'm not even going to pretend like I'm gonna learn this one next.

But Neil Young "On The Beach" has mesmerized me for a couple decades now.

"Now I'm living out here on the beach, yet those seagulls are still out of reach"

Dude was just in Buffalo Springfield, he's got it all going on, and yet, "get out of town, I think I'll get out of town"

and to top it off, Neil is playing "clean" guitar on the b side of that album, like, amazingly awesome sounding clean electric guitar. That b-side is incredible for me. Ok that's all.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

And then I get lost, but this jogs my memory:


----------



## SWLABR

25 Bond themes as performed by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra!


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> 25 Bond themes as performed by the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra!
> View attachment 442342


I love every single one of these man. Sure beats a YouTube link.

Also really makes me want to get off my ass and get a cartridge for my turn table.


----------



## SWLABR

Mark Brown said:


> I love every single one of these man. Sure beats a YouTube link.
> 
> Also really makes me want to get off my ass and get a cartridge for my turn table.


Ya, sorry… it doesn’t allow you to instantly listen to what I’m listening to, but it’s legit what I’ve got going while I make dinner.


----------



## zontar




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Derek_T

Good ol' Greg...


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Seb Mtl

Chet and Philipp are so inspired...and that purple and blue suit of Chet!


----------



## Milkman




----------



## mhammer

Was working on cabling up my synth setup this afternoon. Background music was this Johnny Guitar Watson album...on vinyl, not Youtube. I actually have a couple of his albums. A great stinging tone, and goofy lyrics.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Derek_T

Robben Ford streak this morning


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Alex

New to me. Madison Cunningham. wow.


----------



## Mooh

Interesting guitar Madison Cunningham uses.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

I really like this Drew Henderson's playing. Canadian, too.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I like this duet with Henderson


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Derek_T

Good morning GC


----------



## MetalTele79

Graveyard


----------



## Nash Bash

Alter Bridge - Pawn& Kings album

This is war


----------



## elburnando

Alex said:


> New to me. Madison Cunningham. wow.


Oh buddy! I just heard of her last week, and i cant get enough. That guitar tone is so cool, and she has a great voice too. She does interviews a gear rundowns with JHS as well, and shes cool AF.

Heres another good one, Lady Moon, something a lil different.













Whiskey in the Jar







youtube.com


----------



## BlackCharvel87

it's been some Hendrix and Cream recently, in addition to the now 3 year Genesis kick...
I'm also enjoying some Queen, and Japan. 
when it comes to the newer stuff, i am liking the new Mark Guiliana album.


----------



## elburnando

BlackCharvel87 said:


> it's been some Hendrix and Cream recently, in addition to the now 3 year Genesis kick...
> I'm also enjoying some Queen, and Japan.
> when it comes to the newer stuff, i am liking the new Mark Guiliana album.


Hendrix has probably been a good 25year run of daily listening for me. Rory Gallagher is a close 2nd.


----------



## BlackCharvel87

elburnando said:


> Hendrix has probably been a good 25year run of daily listening for me. Rory Gallagher is a close 2nd.


there was a lot of Hendrix at home when i was growing up. my dad still loves the fact that i'm a lefty like his favorite guitarist. haha. i've been digging the Band of Gypsys album most... and it makes me want to get a Univibe and Octavio pedal. (tried one many years ago, wish i'd bought it)


----------



## Mooh

Rory Gallagher is well represented on Facebook with frequent interesting live footage. I mean, if there isn't any other reason to have Facebook...

Anyway, some Natalie Merchant for you:


----------



## BlackCharvel87

Currently Dance on a Volcano by Genesis


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## mhammer

Working in the basement, I pulled out an album from long ago by Jeremy and the Satyrs. Bandleader/flautist Jeremy Steig's dad was William Steig, who is best known for writing _Shrek_, the children's book, _Abel's Island_ and _Doctor De Soto_. Jazz stalwarts Warren Bernhardt and Eddie Gomez, on keyboards and bass, respectively, were members of the band.


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul Running




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Derek_T

Just casually shredding on Cherokee, at +200bpm, on a classical guitar... no biggy


----------



## Derek_T

An arrangement of ‘Wicked Game’ Chris Isaak on Fender Brawler guitar built by Master Builder Carlos Lopez


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

still feelin halloweenie


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Milkman




----------



## SWLABR

My American buddy is a bigger RUSH fan I am. I had no idea about this release. It’s a single disc best of. He asked me to order it cause it doesn’t ship to the US. So I ordered one for me too.


----------



## Mark Brown

Give it a listen. It is fantastic.


----------



## Alex

went down the rabbit hole of YouTube and landed here. wow.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## MetalTele79

The new Death Wheelers song Mondo Trasho is pretty great. There's also a cool official video but it's NSFW so I won't post it here.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

MetalTele79 said:


> The new Death Wheelers song Mondo Trasho is pretty great. There's also a cool official video but it's NSFW so I won't post it here.


She's bubbling over that melting pot. 
Thats quite a few influences they're pulling from.


----------



## sus2

60's Gold: Come On Down To My Boat Baby | Every Mother's Son ⏳


----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## Mooh

The wonderful Mr. Bonham:





Rick Beato ruining it for me (LOL):


----------



## zontar

Some cool old vocal stuff.
With some cool instruments...


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## Milkman

I stumbled upon this just now.

Looking at the thumbnail photo, it wasn't what I expected. Don't judge a book by it's cover?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## silvertonebetty

As long as you love me by the back street boys lol


----------



## silvertonebetty

Now dazed and confused


----------



## elburnando




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## Derek_T

Boy! I wish I could swing like Oscar...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## SWLABR




----------



## elburnando




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Ti-Ron

SWLABR said:


> View attachment 447581


Big fan of Sloan here too


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I dig 'em too. Can't go wrong with good rocking power pop.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## elburnando

This is a good one


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Verve making errybody cry


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

then come back up with Stephen Duffy on a Sugar High


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot

Tom McGraw by Taylor swift

“YOU SAID THE WAY MY BLUE EYES SHINED PUT THOSE GEORGIA STARS TO SHAME THAT NIGHT


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## elburnando

For Rememberance Day


----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot

elburnando said:


> For Rememberance Day


The pogues are pretty good, I like their song fairytale of New York with kristy Nicole. And Ed sheeran did a cover of fairy tale of New York to in a Christmas concert.


----------



## elburnando

whyarecanadiangirlshot said:


> The pogues are pretty good, I like their song fairytale of New York with kristy Nicole. And Ed sheeran did a cover of fairy tale of New York to in a Christmas concert.


I love them! I grew up in Dublin, and Fairytale of New York was one of the staple Christmas songs(sort of how the Christmas Vacation is here). Every year in December it makes its way back one the Irish top 10 charts. 
Great band though. I could sing "Dirty Old Town" when I was 3.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this might be one of the best unheralded neopsychedlic albums. Seriously worth a listen for those who love to hear huge production


----------



## elburnando




----------



## SWLABR

Mooh said:


>


I really enjoyed that, thanks for posting Mooh.


----------



## SWLABR

whyarecanadiangirlshot said:


> The pogues are pretty good, I like their song fairytale of New York with kristy Nicole. And Ed sheeran did a cover of fairy tale of New York to in a Christmas concert.


I just posted Kirsty's (kinda) version of Billy Bragg's "New England". 

Love her voice.


----------



## sus2

60's Gold: Surfin' Bird | The Trashmen

Comment: 
0% profanity 
0% nudity 
70% bird 
30% cocaine / crystal meth


----------



## Wardo

elburnando said:


> For Rememberance Day


Lottsa good songs from MacGowan. I got that record when it first released and I used to sing along with that song when I was drunk. Listening to some guy on the radio today him and his brother signed up when they were 15 and 16 in the 1940s and found themselves on the beach at Normandy. English guy I worked with when I was driving a truck so I could go back to school said he signed up when he was 16. War is a children's crusade. My grandfather was a bit of a mercenary and somehow left the US in 1914 to fight in Yurp with the British Expeditionary Forces. He survived 4 years in the trenches. Year after year the numbers grow fewer. Some day no one will march there at all.


----------



## zontar

Led Zeppelin/Dr Seuss


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I think Stiv Bators has the singular accomplishment of being the only American punk to sound as snotty as a Brit


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

anyone know about this one? These guys are pretty incredible for a thrashy 80's hard rock band.


----------



## zontar




----------



## elburnando




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

"Hey Frogman! may I grip a cig?"


----------



## Paul M

One of the greatest tunes ever. It never resolves to the tonic until the end of the 32 bar form. Jazz guys often call it_ All the Changes You Are_.


----------



## Kerry Brown

Paul M said:


> One of the greatest tunes ever. It never resolves to the tonic until the end of the 32 bar form. Jazz guys often call it_ All the Changes You Are_.


My ear is nowhere good enough to hear what is going on so I looked it up. Holy crap!





__





Loading…






en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Verne

Going WAAAAAAAAY back in my music life for this one. Early 80s, like really early 80s. I've seen these guys a few times live. They were awesome. Most have no clue who they even are when I mention them. Hoping some here recognize them.


----------



## sus2

60's Gold: Four Tops | If I Were A Carpenter

The vocals wow!


----------



## Guncho

The Lonesome Bellow - Gold


----------



## Guncho

Lissie - Hearts on Fire


----------



## Milkman

No Farner = No Funk!


----------



## Jedd85

Pretty much rotating between my two guitar hero's, Bill Frisell and Julian Lage right now.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Jedd85

I’ve also been listening to a lot of surf (rock?) lately. I’m digging the honeybrains particularly right now.


----------



## silvertonebetty

A ballad/duet with Elton John and Luciano Pavarotti


----------



## Mooh

Maybe I'm more of a leg man than I knew.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

have a bite of this Japanese psychedelia.


----------



## SWLABR

One of the greatest vocal performances ever laid down.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

That would have to be "Chocolate Rain", case closed


----------



## Mark Brown

SWLABR said:


> One of the greatest vocal performances ever laid down.
> View attachment 449580


I had that album and while I never really got into the music, I would have a hard time arguing your statement


----------



## Guncho

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I think Stiv Bators has the singular accomplishment of being the only American punk to sound as snotty as a Brit


Hard Core Logo did it best.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Guncho said:


> Hard Core Logo did it best.


That's a nice cover and all, but Stiv has so much stonefaced grit in his voice that it makes this guy sound like the original prankster


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

maybe I'm just a mark for greezy old punk. Here's another Stiv Bator classic circa 1975


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Verne

Stiv Bators...........Fuck yeah!!! I loved Lords of the new Church back in the 80s. I wanted the dagger emblem as a tat on my shoulder. Never did get it, but man I loved LOTNC.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Verne said:


> Stiv Bators...........Fuck yeah!!! I loved Lords of the new Church back in the 80s. I wanted the dagger emblem as a tat on my shoulder. Never did get it, but man I loved LOTNC.


That's one for my books, will get into it.


----------



## elburnando




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this band has been blowing my socks off. They have the spirit of XTC flowing through them, but with a crafty literate swagger of their own. You can keep your Polyphias and your Steves Vais's, and the rest of your youtube feed-treats. Sometimes music needs to be _found_ by yours truly


----------



## sus2

60's Gold: Time Has Come Today | The Chamber Brothers


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Mooh said:


>


I wonder if he took her name in the marraige


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

it's a good time to have a problem


----------



## sus2

90's Lithium: Fire Water Burn | Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul M




----------



## elburnando

sus2 said:


> 60's Gold: Time Has Come Today | The Chamber Brothers
> View attachment 449730


That's a good one!


----------



## Paul M

The YouTube rabbit hole can be very deep. Today I happened upon radio 97.3's YouTube channel. 

They have a series of videos with musicians talking about songs called Behind the Vinyl, a series called The First Time, about hearing your song on the radio for the first time. David Wilcox led to Rich Dobson, led to Dave Diamond & Mr. Zero, led to Andy Kim, led me down a strange path.

I sincerely believe this song is the greatest pop single in my lifetime. It was the biggest Billboard hit in 1969, and it did it without a band or a personality.... it sold based only on the strength of the song and production.

Along with covers by Wilson Pickett and Bob Marley, I have been grooving to this:


----------



## sus2

U2 XRadio: Con Te Partiro (Time To Say Goodbye) | Andrea Bocelli


----------



## Mooh

The rare Friday matinee Leaf game, against the Wild.


----------



## elburnando




----------



## Milkman




----------



## laristotle

Remember Mikey? 









caution, cuss words.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... listening to me other half learn/play "Cake by the Ocean", so _groovy_ man ...


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... and at this moment on relax-o-vision ...

[edit: _wicked_ cover, Joseph & Pinnavalle just SMOKE, the rhythm section is super tight, the drummer's f%^$ing nuts, and the vocalist is just great ... one of my favorite metal bands]





[edit: _love_ the intro, is what got me interested in these guys, hearing this]





[edit: Joseph is not in this version of the band]


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Smokin' band ... and love listening to Andy LaRocque play ...

... and it's incredible watching Gene Hoglan do his thing!
(makes it look SOOO easy)


----------



## elburnando




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Speck_WFTR

@elburnando fyi i really liked that band-maid, thx!

@Thunderboy1975 ... and Gord's always so intense and stirring, was nice to hear ...
((peace be upon him, and the young dude he was singing about))


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

so smoov


----------



## leftysg

I've been listening to a podcast that does a deep dive into each Tull album. I'm currently at A Passion Play. Besides the flute, acoustic and vocals I was interested in learning that Ian Anderson played the violin and saxophone tracks on their albums.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... right now?
Am still flippin' out over @Mutant_Guitar - "Russell Malone" track above.

Umm ... WOW ...


----------



## Thunderboy1975

@Speck_WFTR 
Brings tears to my eyes every time i listen to it. 
I listen to the Ongoing History Of New Music and there was a show about Gord and this album recently. Very touching song.


----------



## mhammer

The Scary Pockets collective is kind of the funk version of Broken Social Scene, although they "funkify" covers of known tunes, rather than doing originals. Here is today's offering of a re-do of a Prince tune, but with Joe Bonamassa doing his best BB King in many places. Jack and Ryan (the two constants in Scary Pockets) always seem to be having such a great time. Jack, in particular, always has that "Boy is this great!" look that Flounder had at the end of Animal House.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... right now?
> Am still flippin' out over @Mutant_Guitar - "Russell Malone" track above.
> 
> Umm ... WOW ...


Yeah, Russell really knows how to class up an old classic. It's an arrangement that stands on its own


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... a few awesome covers ...

Too funny, back in the day i could not even express how i disliked "Shout" so much!!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

not only my favourite cover of an invincible classic, but also carrying a mood all of its' own. Keep your ears perked for Joe Beck's comping on the Alto guitar


----------



## Paul M




----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mutant_Guitar said:


> not only my favourite cover of an invincible classic, but also carrying a mood all of its' own. Keep your ears perked for Joe Beck's comping on the Alto guitar


... when am done listening to that (always very neat to hear someone else's take on awesome tuneage), i'll put on this one which @Mutant_Guitar reminded me of ... and 'cause we know they're into some pretty sweet jazz ...


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mutant_Guitar said:


> not only my favourite cover of an invincible classic, but also carrying a mood all of its' own. Keep your ears perked for Joe Beck's comping on the Alto guitar


omg dude ... _everything_ about that just went right through me man, no words to describe how awesome it makes (made) me feel ...

Please ... drop some more of that here (i gotta go back thru the thread) or message me directly with more of that.
Can't thank you enough.

fyi so far have been mostly into stuff like Joe Pass, Lenny Breau, Tal Farlow, some Larry Carlton, DizzyG, LouisA, OscarP, Pat Metheny, Vince Guaraldi ... and have listened to some other standard/great/famous stuff ...

Anyways ... back to our regularly scheduled programme ...


----------



## Doug Gifford

I have a practice with the choral group "Royal Singers" tonight and "The Gananoque choral society" tomorrow night. Playing repertory as I nap.


----------



## mhammer

Paul M said:


> The YouTube rabbit hole can be very deep. Today I happened upon radio 97.3's YouTube channel.
> 
> They have a series of videos with musicians talking about songs called Behind the Vinyl, a series called The First Time, about hearing your song on the radio for the first time. David Wilcox led to Rich Dobson, led to Dave Diamond & Mr. Zero, led to Andy Kim, led me down a strange path.
> 
> I sincerely believe this song is the greatest pop single in my lifetime. It was the biggest Billboard hit in 1969, and it did it without a band or a personality.... it sold based only on the strength of the song and production.
> 
> Along with covers by Wilson Pickett and Bob Marley, I have been grooving to this:


I think I may have seen The Ohio Express do that song. I went to see The Who when they were touring in support of The Who Sell Out. Ohio Express were the opening act, followed by The Troggs, then the Who. Of course, between Yummy Yummy and Sugar Sugar, I may have confused the tunes.

When it comes to funked-up covers of pop confections, my personal favorite is Don Covay's cover of Vanity Fair's "Hitchin a Ride". It starts out sweet and then transforms into an Otis Redding flurry of urgent "got ta, got ta" declarations, with a pure Stax/Volt horn section supporting him.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

sus2 said:


> 60's Gold: Time Has Come Today | The Chamber Brothers
> View attachment 449730


Ok that was left field for me, wasn't expecting to like it as much as i do!

... and shit la merde it _even_ has cowbell ...
(am really likin' the singin')


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I wonder if he took her name in the marraige


... but isn't she somethin' ...
There are several other good umm _demonstrations_(?) as well ...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... when am done listening to that (always very neat to hear someone else's take on awesome tuneage), i'll put on this one which @Mutant_Guitar reminded me of ... and 'cause we know they're into some pretty sweet jazz ...


I'm mostly familiar with SJ's stuff in Return to Forever, but here he's graduated beyond fusion. Very cool stuff


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... but isn't she somethin' ...
> There are several other good umm _demonstrations_(?) as well ...


She's something that needs a permit and a service record


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Milkman said:


> I stumbled upon this just now.
> 
> Looking at the thumbnail photo, it wasn't what I expected. Don't judge a book by it's cover?


Man i enjoyed that a LOT ... but WHAT in tarnation ...

IS _THIS_?!?









All i know is i WANT to play one!

Ummm that _is_ something that gets played right?


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

@Speck_WFTR 

here's another one for the list




Johnny Smith is ubiquitous, but no less special. I really like the close-spun chamber sound of this LP, it really makes the lines sound densely harmonic.


----------



## Milkman

Speck_WFTR said:


> Man i enjoyed that a LOT ... but WHAT in tarnation ...
> 
> IS _THIS_?!?
> View attachment 451361
> 
> 
> All i know is i WANT to play one!
> 
> Ummm that _is_ something that gets played right?



Looks like a drummer...of some sort.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Looks like a suitcase to me, repurposed


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Speck_WFTR

Milkman said:


> Looks like a drummer...of some sort.


... looks like a suitcase with a speaker in it, and a double-kick?!?
But doesn't seem to be part of a kit ...

(still want one, whatever it is)


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Derek_T said:


> Boy! I wish I could swing like Oscar...


Thanks for this. Always been nuts about Joe Pass since reading a "Guitar Player" mag article back in the early '80s where he discussed a "CAGED" type system, and his accompanying little rip-out vynl record disc (still have it) ...

... if you like that flavor of Oscar and that swings to you, check out "Louis Armstrong meets Oscar Peterson", different context, but man o' man ...

_SAWING





_


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mutant_Guitar said:


> @Speck_WFTR
> 
> here's another one for the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny Smith is ubiquitous, but no less special. I really like the close-spun chamber sound of this LP, it really makes the lines sound densely harmonic.


that's totally insane picking, and movin' right along with the wind instruments too ...


----------



## Milkman

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... looks like a suitcase with a speaker in it, and a double-kick?!?
> But doesn't seem to be part of a kit ...
> 
> (still want one, whatever it is)


This guy uses the low budget version. Seems to keep a pretty good beat.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Milkman said:


> This guy uses the low budget version. Seems to keep a pretty good beat.


BWahahahahaha ... "mississippi disco" ... omg ... shit doesn't get more real & honest & heavy than that ...


----------



## Milkman

Speck_WFTR said:


> BWahahahahaha ... "mississippi disco" ... omg ... shit doesn't get more real & honest & heavy than that ...


He has done some shows with John Paul Jones. I think he’s pretty big or at least has been at times.
He plays some crazy assed instruments.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

An unheralded gem. The thousand-yard stare on the cover says much


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Speck_WFTR

... time to burn ...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Enuff Z'Nuff is pretty underrated. I guess cause they're like a stealth power-pop band dressing up as a glam metal band, their appeal isn't as immediate.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I never grew up in the 70's, but maybe this song can tell me a little about that time


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Enuff Z'Nuff is pretty underrated. I guess cause they're like a stealth power-pop band dressing up as a glam metal band, their appeal isn't as immediate.


... lol yeah, i could have posted:






... (sweet Kramers!) and peace be upon him:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Some good prog here. Something like a cross between Red-era King Crimson and Gentle Giant's multi-layered dynamics.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... yeah, couldn't make it past Warren this evening ...

Remember, back in the day (at least around here, eastern Canada, and early speed/thrash metal aside) we didn't have the radio & promotion like they did in the US ... i mean at the time it was VH, then Quiet Riot & Motley Crue, and then there was *Ratt *... and then the avalanche of re-hash happened ...

Anyway, check it out ... so tasty:





And then LIVE ... it's just _all _manner of awesomeness:
(give a it few minutes, the audio clears up)


----------



## sus2

Lucky Man | Richard Ashcroft (The Verve)


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh




----------



## silvertonebetty

Crazy horses by the osmond


----------



## hardasmum




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mooh said:


>


... dude *i almost posted that* at 8AM, was listening to a bit o' Dylan! ... you must have had yer antenna _up _...

Was also gonna post ... Tangled in Blue, and Subterranean Homesick blues ...

Ok, so i guess that's done.


----------



## Mooh

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... dude *i almost posted that* at 8AM, was listening to a bit o' Dylan! ... you must have had yer antenna _up _...
> 
> Was also gonna post ... Tangled in Blue, and Subterranean Homesick blues ...
> 
> Ok, so i guess that's done.


Cool. It's an all time favourite of mine. I really like the various versions by Susan Tedeschi and Derek Trucks.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman




----------



## Thunderboy1975

RIP Christine McVie 😢


----------



## Milkman

Thunderboy1975 said:


> RIP Christine McVie 😢


No way!!

RIP for sure.


----------



## Mooh

Oh damn, I always liked Christine McVie. 

Go with the angels.


----------



## Paul M

I opened this thread today to post a song. The thread opened where I last left off, which happened to be Devil in a Blue Dress, shared by @Mooh 

This song was the B side to the original recording of Devil......


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... i _was_ listening to this, man, glad that's over ...
(new Metallica thread)


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Well, I have "electronic" genre on shuffle, and it's........huh, David Bowie Subterraneans.

Sounds good.

Used to work in a used CD store, and used to take home boxes of CD's to rip (uh oh!) Love David Bowie but not sure I've actually heard this one before, totally would fit on Low.

edit: because it's a compilation, but it is off Low. Such a good album.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Milkman

Mooh said:


>


Always loved that one.


----------



## Mark Brown

I might have posted this before, but man I love her


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I might have posted this before, but man I love her


Good track.

Years ago I ferried Trent Severn about one day during a folk festival. Discovered I have roots in all their birthplaces or something like that. Nice folks.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Jedd85




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Jedd85

Love this sound.


----------



## MetalTele79

Pulled out my old Heelwalkers CD. Killer rock tunes about arock n roll, sex, wrestling, El Caminos and porn stars.


----------



## Mooh

It's time to get laid, let's have a parade...


----------



## Mooh

One of my favourite records.
One of my favourite movies.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle




----------



## StratCat

Holy smokes, this is really good. Long live the Strat!


----------



## Mooh

A rare video of the great Jane Vasey (RIP) with Downchild.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

NoWave band goes headlong into 80's big-suit and big-money pop music.


----------



## Paul Running




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

A great 90's R'n'B neosoul album with stronger jazz leanings than I typically hear. Definitely has crossover appeal and just sounds like one of those "could-have-beens", a little more polished than D'Angelo stuff at the time.


----------



## Mark Brown

Sometimes I forget how much I love this shit


----------



## Jedd85




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Speck_WFTR

... some "new to me" LOG:


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Alex

Landed in my YouTube feed....I thought I would listen for 5 minutes and an hour later....wow. With the great Bill Frisell.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... have been listening to this here & there lately, and "Darkness Descends".

The vocals are a bit different (comes off similar in a way to the vocalist for "Voidod"), but the music & rhythm section are wickedly tight and interesting. I like how it swings, in a very punch-you-in-the-face kind of way ...

Gene Hoglan (drummer) was saying DA are working on new music for release mid-2023.


----------



## Jedd85

Alex said:


> Landed in my YouTube feed....I thought I would listen for 5 minutes and an hour later....wow. With the great Bill Frisell.


Some of my favourite musicians here. Thanks for sending me down this amazing rabbit hole!


----------



## Doug Gifford

Doing some research on Camp Calumet campfire songs.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

definitely a delectable pastiche of 60's and 70's pop/rock sounds, blended without irony and for pure love of those classic melodies.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Jedd85

I can't get enough of Julian Lage's playing, this song, and that guitar that is waaaaay out of my price range.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

A different Lage, and no less impressive.


----------



## Jedd85

Mutant_Guitar said:


> A different Lage, and no less impressive.


I just finished listening to this today as well. Great tone.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Indeed. He's got some interesting idiosyncrasies


----------



## Mooh

If you like Bach, in all its forms, the Netherlands Bach Society is a great resource.


----------



## Speck_WFTR




----------



## Speck_WFTR




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## whyarecanadiangirlshot




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## zontar




----------



## vokey design

I can not get enough of this track these days: Robben Ford with Scary Goldings
Humble Strut


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Where are those 3D glasses? No where to be found when you want them. 

And 





So much nostalgia in there. Formerly British Sea Power btw. Can't even really remember why they got rid of the British part, but I remember it was a bit ugly. 

Niagara Falls, old english sheep dog, what looks like a Custom Cruiser (childhood stationwagon) so good.


----------



## zontar




----------



## Hammerhands

I've just listened to 50 Foot Wave's album Black Pearl for the second time. The instrumental Black Pearl is a brief respite on a dark and angry sounding album, it makes me wish I had bought that fuzz-wah. If you like fuzz, this album has a ton of it.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mutant_Guitar said:


>


... soooo trashy & loose!


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... soooo trashy & loose!


Chris Whitley is definitely worth checking out. He was an incredible songsmith


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

If you want trashy & loose


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... my wife learning/playing (bass) a few tunes ...

She started with Adele, then Coldplay, Men At Work ... but now she's morphed into "Let There Be Rock", "Kickstart My Heart", and now Queen "Break Free" ...

Will have to offset that a bit later 🤘


----------



## danreid2727

*Bluegrass Christmas*


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## elburnando




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this might be my favourite Smiths' song; winner by that lovely circular chord progression in the verse


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

someone care to explain this album cover?
But an absolutely kickass Burt Bacharach cover


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

some very tuneful modern folk rock, and beautifully produced


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Obscenely good songwriting, with an incredible hook


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Frank Vignola has always elevated the instrument, holding to its' concert class with his very sonorous and clear playing. Plus he's like a human jukebox


----------



## Mooh

Of all the versions of this, this is the most upbeat, and the band is cookin' with the steel player killin' it.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

get a big Al Kooper vibe from these brassy rocking arrangements


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Speck_WFTR

" ... together they have built a world, a lot of it is real ... and we are here to ease 'em through the parts they can't conceal ... "


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

there's nothing lower than the floor


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

2 Jims 1 Zoot

what's cooler than Jim Hall and Jimmy Raney on every track of this lp


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

it's alright, you're ok


----------



## Mark Brown

Mooh said:


> View attachment 454604


I am enjoying the Mooh series of "what are you listening to" very much.


----------



## Mooh

Mark Brown said:


> I am enjoying the Mooh series of "what are you listening to" very much.


 Thanks, man. Or to paraphrase Devo, "Are we not men?"


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... sweet, some new music from Mr.Moore ...


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## rossmarkov

fretboard said:


> Got side 1 of Izzy's Ju Ju Hounds album spinning while I wait for Iggy tickets to go on sale. Shuffle It All was the reason for pulling it out.


"Train Tracks" is another great one by Izzy Stradlin.


----------



## rossmarkov

Here's Sick Bags, an awesome punk band from Richmond, Virginia.


----------



## rossmarkov

Here's another one from Sick Bags (ain't Sara one incredible singer?)


----------



## Doug Gifford




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

what a bunch of dandy fops


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

a killer cover, and a solo to pin your dreams on


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Speck_WFTR

Al Bowlly ... pretty swingy shizz man ... is an awesome singer as well.
[wow, dude came home from a gig, and was killed by a parachute mine that went off outside his place]


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Mutant_Guitar said:


> a killer cover, and a solo to pin your dreams on


... always feel a bit sad when i see/hear his name ...
((peace be upon him))


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... and @Mooh just reminded me how awesome this cover of "Paint it Black" is.
Wife was watching "Wednesday" on Netflix last night.

Turns out it's an Apocalyptica cover:


----------



## Mooh

@Speck_WFTR I always dug Adult Wednesday Addams, but that Paint It Black cover is awesome. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... always feel a bit sad when i see/hear his name ...
> ((peace be upon him))


Indeed, his is a sad story that hits so close to any musician really


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... wife is learning/playing "Rough Boy", "You Wreck Me", and a Pixies tune ...

*After *all that:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Baroque pop goodness


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this one gives you LSD flashbacks. It's all sixes and sevens, man


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Bergonzi is a super tenor. And John Abercrombie is on this one


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

one of those great voices


----------



## Paul M

There is a chance I will narrate a local performance of this:


----------



## greco

Paul M said:


> There is a chance I will narrate a local performance of this:


PLEASE, PLEASE let me know if your local performance recorded! I'd love to buy a copy.
I must have listened to many of the various recordings of "Peter and the Wolf" hundreds of times.

Do you like Prokofiev's "Troika"? 
It is especially wonderful to listen at this time of the year!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh




----------



## Wardo

Some kind of a.m. bounce station out of the US on a cheap radio. They were playing Freddie King and then something with just some guy honking on a sax and a telecaster playing lead to it. Lots of really raw stuff you wouldn’t expect to hear on a.m. DJ hardly says anything and no ads just one song after another.


----------



## Mark Brown

Wardo said:


> Some kind of a.m. bounce station out of the US on a cheap radio. They were playing Freddie King and then something with just some guy honking on a sax and a telecaster playing lead to it. Lots of really raw stuff you wouldn’t expect to hear on a.m. DJ hardly says anything and no ads just one song after another.
> 
> View attachment 455405


Can I get your address man, imma send you a little something for Christmas. That radio hurts my feelings. That or it is the greatest living piece of human achievement. Either or.


----------



## Wardo

Damn, lost the bounce on that station and now it’s two guys talking Mandarin… lol


----------



## elburnando

Sorry if this is too many.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mooh

Was never really a fan, but this is pretty awesome.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

Was just watching one of my favorite movies ("Hero"), and have always loved the music in the scene. "The musical instrument seen and played during the fight in the weiqi courtyard scene is a guqin":





Absolutely HAUNTINGLY beautiful man ...

That music is actually a cover of this:





Here's another really cool example of Chinese classical music:


----------



## Wardo

elburnando said:


> Sorry if this is too many.


Best song I heard in awhile. Been there, just me and the shovel and filled in the grave myself.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

elburnando said:


> Sorry if this is too many.


... np, please, bring it ...


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Speck_WFTR said:


> Was just watching one of my favorite movies ("Hero"), and have always loved the music in the scene. "The musical instrument seen and played during the fight in the weiqi courtyard scene is a guqin":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely HAUNTINGLY beautiful man ...
> 
> That music is actually a cover of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another really cool example of Chinese classical music:


"Flowing Water" was really beautiful. I'll probably seek out some of this music.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

I think this oud music is exceptional, and Hamza's voice is too. This was recorded in 1965.


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Milkman

This ear worm is killing me. Love this guy's work.


----------



## laristotle




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

human dingleberries made a band. What's next?


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

Mutant_Guitar said:


> human dingleberries made a band. What's next?


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

craigslist brought those lads together


laristotle said:


>


hehe. Dingleberries embodied, but is it too on-the-nose?


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... any love for this album at all?
(have been totally into it since it came out, love that they play all kinds of stuff, is the only album of theirs i've heard)


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Yeah 24-7 Spyz are awesome. I really dig this one 



I came across them after my dub 'n' reggae explorations, pleased to have heard their cover of Black Uhuru "spongi reggae"


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

lots of love for Bad Brains too 




this album was like a holy matrimony of genres


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

Fishbone, one of my favourite tracks


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

the quintessential driving album


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Speck_WFTR

... was on a binge today ...
















(first serious music i ever _heard _was "Heart of the Sunrise", was 11 years old, huge stereo system, shit my pants man)
(had i had the time today, would have added "Yessongs" to the list above)


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Derek_T

The solo on that one and Wild Blue are just amazing, could listen to this on loop.


----------



## laristotle

Speck_WFTR said:


> ... was on a binge today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (first serious music i ever _heard _was "Heart of the Sunrise", was 11 years old, huge stereo system, shit my pants man)
> (had i had the time today, would have added "Yessongs" to the list above)


Big Yes fan here too.
This was our wedding dance 33 yrs ago.


----------



## Derek_T




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## pstratman

This is awesome!


----------



## Doug Gifford

I keep a copy of this in my Christmas songbook. Just to remind myself.


----------



## Speck_WFTR




----------



## Speck_WFTR

... this is where my heart was at this evening ...


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... hahaha, the system _tried _to limit me to FIVE, but no can do, the set list was longer than that man ...


----------



## Paul M




----------



## mhammer

Paul M said:


>


Tom, the biggest guy in our Grade 7 and 8 class, would often corner you in the locker room, and demand an answer to the question "Who's better, the Beatles or Beach Boys?". Of course, given the size differential, there was really only one possible answer to offer. He would interpret this as genuine appreciation and insist that you come over to his place after school and listen to whatever the latest Beach Boys album was. They were decent, but I had to keep my true identity in the closet.

Meanwhile, stumbled onto this, and while Jack Black desires to be monstrous, Greg Kurstin IS an absolute monster on keyboards. Between he and Dave Grohl, it is remarkable how full a sound they make. Kurstin's ability to absolutely NAIL the sounds of crunchy guitar on synth is remarkable. The pairings of Jack and Meg White, Dan Auerbach and Pat Carney, Allan Vega and Martin Rev, Cameron Hawkins and Nash the Slash, are all competent bands, but Kurstin & Grohl just sound HUGE. Grohl does a pretty decent Neil Peart here.


----------



## Mooh

No jumping on the bed!


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

If metal music had existed in the middle ages, it might have sounded like this.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

gloriously beatlesque power pop


----------



## sus2

_It was late in December, the sky turned to snow
All round the day was going down slow
Night like a river beginning to flow
I felt the beat of my mind go
Drifting into time passages
Years go falling in the fading light
Time passages
Buy me a ticket on the last train home tonight_
⏳

_



_


----------



## danreid2727




----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mooh




----------



## danreid2727




----------



## AJ6stringsting

I found an old tape from 1982, it has Rush, Van Halen, Max Webster, Saga, Ozzy and 38 Special .
I think I recorded it off the radio .


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## greco

Live stream at Chris' Jazz Cafe in Philly. Kurt Rosenwinkel, guitarist.
Chris' Jazz Cafe LIVE


----------



## Speck_WFTR

... silence, the sound of the air between the notes ...


----------



## SWLABR

I was going to start a thread, but I’ll just throw it here.
Lee Kerslake played the studio version but Tommy Aldridge breaks down Crazy Train live. He’s no spring chicken but hits this with gusto and power. Neat to watch. He explains each part them plays it in full.


----------



## 1SweetRide

The new Larkin Poe album, Blood Harmony.


----------



## Speck_WFTR

OMG ... my wife is learning "Electric Eye"?!?
(she's _so_ hot to me right now)


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

I kind of had a thing for Kirsty MacColl. This is well worth reading. She died a hero.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirsty_MacColl


----------



## Speck_WFTR

@Mooh planted this seed (the mandolin thread) ...
Love listening to manouche type mandolin.
Got it _cranked_ and am enjoying my coffee \m/


----------



## Mooh

I remember getting this probably around1980 and marvelling at the sheer clarity of the piano and flute, both of which I was playing then. Haven't touched a flute in decades now, still play a bit of piano.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Well, there are these two songs that I can never remember........working in a used CD store with a guy a few years older than me. It bothered him as much as me when I'd talk about these two old songs I loved as a kid watching MuchMusic. 

I seem to be able to remember this one:





And if this gets posted then I've remembered the other one: (I'll edit?) 

There's a guy in a dunce hat and a rocket and the song is sort of comedy? 

Working on it.


----------



## Mark Brown

I think I posted it before, but maybe not. 

Best song of all time.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> I think I posted it before, but maybe not.
> 
> Best song of all time.


I'll be the judge of that! 5 second rule!

(5 seconds in sounds promising, need a smoke though brb)

If anyone would like to help me figure out that other song I can never remember, I would appreciate it. 

Like I say, there's a guy in a dunce cap, a rocket, and the lyrics are something like "i like big things, blah blah, it makes me blah blah" and then "need it want it do it do it do it" 

It's not Mike and the Mechanics though (unless it is) ahhhhhh.

Need a smoke before I watch that Robyn song Mark Brown the only guy that ever acknowledges my existence.


----------



## Mark Brown

It's a damn good song, solid hook and catchy as hell. Not really a Robyn fan, but I heard this on CBC one day courtesy of Tom Power and well.... im a lifer now.

Enjoy it, or don't.... thats really your call


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Mark Brown said:


> It's a damn good song, solid hook and catchy as hell. Not really a Robyn fan, but I heard this on CBC one day courtesy of Tom Powers and well.... im a lifer now.
> 
> Enjoy it, or don't.... thats really your call


You know, if this is what people were listening to (I mean the young people that I work with) I'd be like damn, that got all the elements of great music to _my_ ears as an old ass man. Good song. 

I would put that in my "electronic" genre and not worry about it, really good song. 

But then my brain has to pick out stuff my ears love and want more so I probably go listen to:


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

Best music video ever IMO:






Man this song and video was mega way back when. But just a kid, didn't understand. Yeah I should probably get some shut eye.


----------



## Mooh

Big Grappelli fan. Got into him with Oscar Peterson.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

My absolute favourite Waterboys song, from my favourite Waterboys album.

"I'd give her my love..."


----------



## Mooh

Last one for awhile, my favourite Wishbone Ash song:


----------



## Paul M




----------



## Jetter




----------



## Paul M

Thanks to @Verne


----------



## Verne

They have one hell of a groove!!


----------



## diyfabtone

Beethoven Sym 6, NBC/Arturo Toscanini.


----------



## Mooh

diyfabtone said:


> Beethoven Sym 6, NBC/Arturo Toscanini.


The Pastorale? I love that.


----------



## zontar

Something on Tap


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

the early soulful Beefheart


----------



## Paul M

My favorite performance of this song is Tommy Newsome and Doc Severinson on Letterman's show the day after Carson died. Listening with headphones I like how up front the bass is, without being _in _front. And I'd love to have a thumb that sounds like Wes.


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Paul M

I don't think I've heard a bad version; Miles Davis made it a standard. But I do love Blossom Dearie and her fun/playful way if singing. Also, this has Oscar Peterson's rhythm section, (Ray Brown & Ed Thigpenn), and Mundell Lowe on Guitar. If you are the right demographic, you'll recognize Blossom Dearie from Saturday mornings in the 70's.


----------



## Milkman

Paul M said:


> I don't think I've heard a bad version; Miles Davis made it a standard. But I do love Blossom Dearie and her fun/playful way if singing. Also, this has Oscar Peterson's rhythm section, (Ray Brown & Ed Thigpenn), and Mundell Lowe on Guitar. If you are the right demographic, you'll recognize Blossom Dearie from Saturday mornings in the 70's.



I like it. I like her voice and I really like the mix. Maybe it's the sparse nature of it, but with very little effort I can focus on any of the instruments even when she's singing over them.

Maybe most people do this, but one thing I really like doing is to listen to music I have heard previously (maybe many times), but this time, I'm going to focus on XXXX.

For example, put on Fragile sometime and just listen to the bass......or Hemispheres et cetera, et cetera.

Sometimes it's like hearing the song again for the first time.


----------



## Milkman

Check out the drum fill at around 0:39

Crazy


----------



## Paul M

Milkman said:


> I like it. I like her voice and I really like the mix. Maybe it's the sparse nature of it, but with very little effort I can focus on any of the instruments even when she's singing over them.
> 
> Maybe most people do this, but one thing I really like doing is to listen to music I have heard previously (maybe many times), but this time, I'm going to focus on XXXX.
> 
> For example, put on Fragile sometime and just listen to the bass......or Hemispheres et cetera, et cetera.
> 
> Sometimes it's like hearing the song again for the first time.


Blossom Dearie considered herself a jazz musician learning to sing. She had a LOT to say about the arrangements she sang. That might be her on piano as well.


----------



## Mark Brown

Best performance I ever heard of this song


----------



## Mooh

And a nice cover of the same:


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

[snickers]


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## laristotle

Milkman said:


> Check out the drum fill at around 0:39
> 
> Crazy


The kazoo solo (1:52) is cool too.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Milkman

laristotle said:


> The kazoo solo (1:52) is cool too.



Good point. You seldom hear a really good kazoo solo these days.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Paul M

Mooh said:


>


I sincerely like those beach party movies. And I equally sincerely like SpiceWorld. It's all just silly fun. We should all enjoy some form of silly fun.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## PBGas




----------



## Mooh

Golly, a Neil Lavang sampler!






And of course:


----------



## rossmarkov

Anyone listening to this AWESOME Canadian indie rock band? The Courtneys:


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## rossmarkov

Another one by The Courtneys:


----------



## laristotle

Mooh said:


>


----------



## Mutant_Guitar

everyone was hopped up on goofpills. They'd say back then Mama was a go-go dancer, but when the science caught up she was just a runaway speedfreak with chorea


----------



## Mooh

The fun stuff starts about 5 minutes in.

My duo opened for these guys a few years ago in some out in the sticks community hall and they tore the roof off.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mark Brown

Just in case you thought things were going to be ok.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Robert1950

The sound of my microwave .....


----------



## laristotle

Mark Brown said:


> Just in case you thought things were going to be ok.


----------



## Paul M

Robert1950 said:


> The sound of my microwave .....


Is there anything in this world that is less used than the "7" button on a microwave?


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles

I've enjoyed this guy forever.....kinda in that Link Wray, Duane Eddy etc way.

I had NO idea until just the other day about what this guy went through, the Wineville murders.

Crazy ####! And give a whole new meaning to a lot of his songs. I just have an album called Shades, and a good portion of it is great stuff.

Like this one in particular is suddenly like......I'm not sure.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar




----------



## Mutant_Guitar

this album is like AC/DC go black metal


----------



## mhammer

Stumbled on to this. They do NOT look like the music they make.


----------



## Mooh




----------



## Mooh

Studio outtake with Rory Gallagher singing. Jerry Lee Lewis sang it on the record.


----------



## Mooh

Such a great record.


----------



## Mooh

Love a good An Dro. These improv'd themes are a cool variation.


----------

